# Egyptian National and Strategic Development Projects: News and Updates



## The SC

A unified subject to follow-up on Egyptian development projects and the implementation of Egypt's overall development strategy (Egypt 2030)..

@Gomig-21, @mahatir, @Saif al-Arab, and all Egyptians and people interested in Egypt's development..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

9 new tunnels with 3 tunnels at each city "Port Said, Ismailia, Suez", 3 tunnels for railways and 6 for cars.

A qualitative leap in linking Sinai to the main Egyptian land body. It has a huge economic return and also a military advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Great initiative.

I created a similar thread about Morocco a while ago.

I am calling it a day for today (but I will return and contribute to this thread) but I just want to quickly state how much I am looking forward to the Saudi Arabian-Egyptian causeway that will link KSA and Egypt directly.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35999557

A bit historical too as it will be the first bridge/causeway linking Africa with Asia and vice versa.





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-bolster-neighbour-s-struggling-economy.html






@mahatir is probably preparing an informative post while I am writing this quick post. Looking forward to it, bro.

BTW in case of trolling I suggest asking a moderator to move the thread to the Arab section (albeit it is solely military, almost at least) but there are GCC economic and development threads, made in KSA, made in UAE etc. threads although not many of them are updated as frequently as we would like due to the low amount of active Arab users. From October on, I will be rarely active on PDF for at least a few months (no choice here), so others will have to take over for the time being otherwise I fear that those threads will die off completely due to our low numbers. Impossible to cover even a tiny part of most of the news that arrive on daily/weekly basis when we are only, what 5-10 active users (?), let alone if our numbers begin to dwindle for whatever reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

February 29, 2016

Japanese companies will participate in Egyptian projects worth about 2 trillion yen ($ 17.7 billion) in electricity and other sectors, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said on Monday.
Abe's remarks followed a meeting with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, who is currently visiting Japan.

A Japanese Foreign Ministry official said Japanese and Egyptian companies will sign more than 10 memorandums of understanding Wednesday, according to "Reuters".

This development comes at a time when Egypt is making efforts to revive its economy after the revolution of January 2011, and the turmoil that followed and led to the reluctance of investors and tourists.

Abe's government encourages infrastructure exports such as rail networks and power generation systems to the Middle East and other regions as part of its economic growth strategy.

The two leaders agreed to hold regular meetings of defense and foreign officials to strengthen security ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21, @mahatir, @Saif al-Arab, and all Egyptians and people interested in Egypt's development..



Mahatir is gonna shred this thread!  Love it. I'll do my share as much as I can for sure. Good move, SC. Oh, and @EgyptianAmerican also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am calling it a day for today (but I will return and contribute to this thread) but I just want to quickly state how much I am looking forward to the Saudi Arabian-Egyptian causeway that will link KSA and Egypt directly.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35999557
> 
> A bit historical too as it will be the first bridge/causeway linking Africa with Asia and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-bolster-neighbour-s-struggling-economy.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mahatir is probably preparing an informative post while I am writing this quick post. Looking forward to it, bro.
> 
> BTW in case of trolling I suggest asking a moderator to move the thread to the Arab section (albeit it is solely military, almost at least) but there are GCC economic and development threads, made in KSA, made in UAE etc. threads although not many of them are updated as frequently as we would like due to the low amount of active Arab users. From October on, I will be rarely active on PDF, so others will have to take over for the time being otherwise I fear that those threads will die off completely due to our low numbers. Impossible to cover even most of the use when we are only what 5-10 active users let alone if our numbers begin to dwindle for whatever reason.


Don't worry Bro, Thanks to PDF created Middle east and Africa and the Arab defence forum sections, we will continue posting relevant and important news concerning the Middle East development and the Arab defense matters..

Yes I heard that Morocco is doing well too..Algeria and Tunisia are also advancing as far as North Africa is concerned, a lot of projects are being implemented there.. Saudi Arabia supported Morocco's development with $20 billion.. hope it will be put to good use..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jan 24, 2016

The Egyptian government agreed on Sunday to set up "Amlak" for direct investment to invest in infrastructure and state asset management.

The company will be established in accordance with Law No. 95 of 1992. It aims to diversify the resources of the national economy, achieve sustainable financial returns, economic and social benefits for citizens, and act as a catalyst to achieve Egypt's economic vision until 2030.

The Minister of Planning, Ashraf Al-Arabi, announced last June the launch of a *sovereign investment fund* under the name of "Amlak", starting with a capital of five billion Egyptian pounds, from the budget for the current fiscal year 2015-2016.

The minister explained that the fund will be fully owned by the State through the National Investment Bank as an investment tool to support sustainable development and maximize returns on state assets and wealth while encouraging private sector participation in development.

"Amlak" will put Egypt on the map of global funds that are *using the unexploited assets* of the country, in addition to stimulating economic activity in various sectors, through pushing investments in the infrastructure sector," said Hossam al-Qawish, spokesman for the prime minister. , Directing direct investments to mega projects, and maximizing the results of government investment programs in the fields of energy, roads, agriculture and others.

He added that the company will work to promote economic development by bringing expertise and companies to Egypt, which helps to enhance the efficiency of the local economy and create more jobs and job opportunities for citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

_*Egyptian technology startups stand on the shoulders of giants*_

*




*

For a young Youssri Helmy, it was a Tandy Radio Shack (TRS) 80 that first piqued his curiosity in technology. For Wael Amin, it was the Commodore 64 that he received when he was four years old. Indeed, Youssri and Wael developed a passion for using technology to solve some of the world’s toughest problems, and put that passion to work by founding an Egyptian technology company called ITWORX, a firm that would grow to employ more than 800 people with eight offices worldwide.

For Youssef Aly, it was an MSX computer he programmed to show his brother he was the dumbest guy in the world and that Youssef was the smartest. For one of his co-founders, Hamdy Khalil, it was his Atari 2200. They founded eSpace as one of the MENA region’s original “hacker firms.”

As a young PhD student at MIT, Dr. Khaled Ismail was motivated by the engineering challenge of designing the smallest devices possible. This drive led him to create Egypt’s first chip design firm, SySDSoft.

To the concern the parents of 16-year-old Waleed Khalil — the founder of several electronics firms — it was his interest in electricity and the products that use it that launched his journey to develop Olkya, the first electronic products company in Egypt.

A young Alaa Agamawi got his start working for his family business in 1979, which re-sold western computers into Egypt. There, his desire grew to develop Arabic software that could reach the masses in the Middle East and to build an Egyptian technology industry that global markets would notice.

With technology and curious minds, these founders not only built great products and companies, they created the foundation for a strong and resilient technology sector that has been an economic driver and job creator in a country looking for stable footing.

*Founding fathers of Cairo’s technology sector*
*The technology localizer*

Alaa Agamawi is one of the pioneering founders of Egypt’s IT sector. Though his family business re-sold western computers in Egypt, he knew that software, not hardware, presented the best growth opportunity. The family business was slow, as English-based software had a small market in Egypt in the mid-1980s. The problem, Alaa saw, was that the operating system DOS did not work in Arabic.

This sent Alaa down a path to lay the foundation of the Egyptian technology industry. In 1982, Alaa founded Arabic Information Systems (Info Arab), which created the first Arabization utility for DOS. He later developed a simple Arabic word processor. Slowly, multinational software companies started to see the Arabic language countries as a viable market and started to approach Alaa to localize their software. In 1986, he developed an Arabized spellchecker for Apple, which was the first systematic Arabic analyzer.

There were several spin-offs from Info Arab from some of the incredible engineers he hired. One of those engineers was Youssri Helmy, who was very interested in graphics applications. Alaa knew Youssri’s curious mind was limited at Info Arab and supported him in his next endeavor.

*Putting Egypt’s’ IT solutions on the global map*

Youssri Helmy has always been a man ahead of his time, with incredible technology insights and vision. He went to Cairo University at the age of 17 to learn electrical engineering. Youssri thought the classes were a waste of time, so he started to learn about software development on his own at night. While working at Info Arab, Youssri was responsible for porting accounting software to an Apple computer in Arabic. He loved writing software and wanted to know what software Egyptians wanted.

So in the late 1980s, he created an Apple user community called “Apple Pie” in Egypt. He met all 1,000 Apple users in Egypt to understand how they wanted to use their computer. He found that people wanted a bilingual drawing package, and thus his first startup was born. He developed a low-end graphics program that Apple loved, and soon he had a licensing agreement with Apple. Unfortunately, the royalties stopped in 1992 and he had to make important decisions about his future. He was 30 years old and married with a daughter. Luckily enough, he met Wael Amin and they went on to create the largest software outsourcing company in Egypt.

The company was impressed and asked if there were other Egyptian software developers.


Wael Amin was also an overachiever, and at a very early age he saw the power of technology and wanted to harness it. He went to the American University in Cairo (AUC) at the age of 14 and graduated by the time he was 17 in 1993. He then started with Microlabs with two partners, developing software products for the Middle East. Youssri meet Wael and was excited about Microlabs because it was developing Microsoft Windows applications and he thought it would complement its Apple applications, so he bought the company. In a year, they were bankrupt.

One week after the bankruptcy, Youssri and Wael started ITWORX together to use technology to solve problems. A former employee of Youssri’s found a job at Corel in Canada. The company was impressed with this engineer and asked if there were other Egyptian software developers. Soon Youssri was on a plane to Canada and ITWORX had its first customer. The relationship with Corel was not typical for software outsourcing in the 1990s. Corel wanted to produce ideas from ITWORX, which included a video editor that won several awards. ITWORX grew to 1,000 engineers at its biggest in 2001, and was able to launch a couple of spin-offs in the U.S. and Egypt.

*The big dreamer *

Dr. Khaled Ismail has always been driven by engineering challenges. Although MIT wanted him to stay on after he graduated with a PhD, he wanted to work for IBM research labs and wanted to push the limits of making chips faster. At IBM he developed about eight patents and set a world record on the speed electronics could move on a chip.

Although Ismail was very successful in the U.S., he wanted to return to Egypt and develop technology products. He founded a couple of companies, including in 2002 SySDSoft, which designed wireless technologies on chips. This type of technology was not heard of in Egypt. Ismail’s goal was having a team of 1,000 highly skilled engineers. In the first week of business, SySDSoft had customers on five continents. In three years he was able to hire 100 amazing engineers. Once they focused on developing the intellectual property based on LTE technology, things really took off for SySDSoft.

In 2010 as consolidation was happening in the industry, Intel approached SySDSoft to acquire them, to which they agreed. In fact, Ismail was negotiating with Intel in the United States as the 2011 revolution was happening in Egypt. Although the revolution slowed down the negotiations, it did not stop it and terms were reached a month after the revolution, even with the lack of Egyptian government creating massive political risk and weekly protests.

*The Egyptian hackers*

The first computer science program at the university was not in Cairo but at Alexandria University. There were two groups of friends who went to Alexandria University in the 1990s and worked on software problems. One group had Youssef Aly, who would go to the MIT website and look for computer problems to solve; the other group, lead by Hamdy Khalil, would do weekend-long hacker events at his house. During this time, in late 1990s-2000s, an agreement with Microsoft and the government of Egypt was put in place to get rid of illegal software downloads at the universities. Youssef and Hamdy were upset about this and started an open source software and web development endeavor; they called the company eSpace in 2001 with 10 co-founders (not the smartest move at the time).


For the founders of the Egyptian tech sector, their leadership is shown by the future generation of business leaders they help to empower.


In 2004 they got a big break — an important contract from Unilever that requested a sales automation solution. eSpace decided to do the project at cost, but was able to resell the software; this turned these hackers into a real business. During the next seven years different founders came and went as eSpace grew its reputation in open-source programming. Soon after the 2011 revolution, the government needed to communicate to the citizens about an upcoming referendum and wanted an IT company to do it for free and in two weeks. eSpace took up the job and utilized its hacker culture to complete the platform in a week, for free. eSpace then got eight more election projects from the government as they became the go-to firm for open-source technologies.

*Electronics is not just for Asia*

At the age of 10, Waleed Khalil took a course on being an electrical technician and fell in love with electronics. In the late 1980s, Waleed would take apart electronic devices and build electronic circuit boards. After high school, Waleed went to Cairo University and studied electronics, but the courses were not interesting; what was more interesting was building products. He was so good at this many of fellow students would ask him to build their electronics graduation projects for them.

Electronics was new to Egypt and he and a couple of students developed the electronics club, in which students with a common passion built sophisticated electronics products in their free time. This group of students had a vision, but most other students just made fun of them, calling them “Einsteins.” This particular Einstein was fortunate to meet with Ahmed Bahgat, who was the founder of a major industrial group. Ahmed gave young Waleed the large task to manage some of his major electronic manufacturing processes. He then joined a company called Metra, which wanted to design and manufacture local circuit boards in Egypt; Waleed became the factory manager and this helped him move toward his passion of building products.

The U.S. company Mentor Graphics then hired Waleed, and he learned how to design software. Waleed knew he was a great engineer but wanted to be a stronger business person. He was fortunate enough to receive the Yousef Jameel Scholarship and earned an MBA at the American University in Cairo. After he graduated in 2007, he started his own company, Oteena, in 2008 which became a distributor and retail consultant for electronic companies in Egypt. After visiting an R&D Center in Korea, Waleed wanted to be the first company in Egypt to design and build electronic parts and sell into Africa. So in 2010, he created Olkya, which produced flash drives and smartphones, and later designed and built the first Egyptian tablet.

*This was just the beginning of the Egyptian tech ecosystem*
*Getting the tech industry working together*

One of my favorite quotes about leadership comes from America’s sixth president, John Quincy Adams. He said: “If your actions inspire others to dream more, learn more, do more and become more, you are a leader.” For the founders of the Egyptian tech sector, their leadership is shown by the future generation of business leaders they help to empower. For example, Alaa had a much bigger vision than Info Arab; it was important for him not just to build a business but an industry.

So in the 1980s he and a couple of other Egyptian technology founders created the Software Board, which later became the Software Association, of which he was the chair between 1996-2011. He wanted the industry to work together to demonstrate to the international market the power of Egypt’s technology sector. His vision was to get the industry to work together to present its ability to develop cutting-edge technology that would provide value to global markets.

*ITWORX, the startup spin-off machine*

ITWORX hired the best and wanted employees like Wael and Youssri — engineers who had a curious mind and wanted to solve the world’s problems with technology. To do this they had to create a culture more unique than most traditional Egyptian companies, a culture where it was OK to make mistakes. Engineers at ITWORX had unique opportunities developing different technologies for a diverse number of industries around the world. Whenever an employee wanted to experiment with their own business idea on the side, Wael and Youssri gave them the freedom to do this — and were even willing to give small loans when these employees left to start their own businesses.

This growing and reliant industry would not have happened without the original technology founders from the 1980s and 1990s whose DNA was to solve problems with technology.


Because of the culture, there are 48 spin-off tech companies that came from ITWORX, according to a study by Endeavor Insight. This includes Mohamed Rafea, co-founder of Bey2ollak, a crowd-based traffic app that launched during the revolution. Wael and Youssari are no longer part of ITWORX, but continue to support young founders, like Wael Amin, who is now a partner in one of the Middle East’s premier venture capital firms, Sawari Ventures.

*Tech startup investor and champion*

For more than five years on most Thursday afternoons you could find Dr. Khaled Ismail at his favorite coffee shop on the island of Zamalek mentoring a new startup. Since he sold SySDSoft to Intel he felt obligated to pay it forward and became a full-time mentor and a serious angel investor. For example, one of his investments was in young founder Mostafa Hemdan and his startup RecycloBekia, which is helping to solve the huge waste management problem in Egypt. Like ITWORX, SySDSoft has been a major source of spin-offs, with 23 tech companies being spun out. Ismail has moved from angel investor to venture capitalist and one of the founders of Algebra Ventures, which is the largest VC fund in Egypt.

*The development of the startup hacker culture*

In many ways, eSpace revolutionized how product development was done in Egypt. For that reason, so many of the people who leave eSpace are some of the most important parts of the startup ecosystem in Egypt. This includes Ramez Mohamed, the CEO of one of the most successful accelerators in the Middle East (Flat6Labs), and Ziad Mokhtar, who is a long-term Egyptian venture capitalist and founded Algebra Ventures with Ismail. Several startups founders were spin-offs from eSpace, like Sabrine Assem and her firm Untap, which is an innovation agency leveraging crowd sourcing.

*Super mentor*

There is no better mentor for startups than Waleed Khalil. For him, guiding startup helps him. “It helps your business when you help others. Good things and challenges sheds light in other areas, it doesn’t need to be the same industry or the same product. You become smarter.” About 10 of his employees have spun out different firms with Waleed’s encouragement.

*Egypt technology sector — a resilient economic driver*
The technology sector in Egypt has been a reliant shining light in a country that has had gray clouds since the 2011 revolution. While national GDP growth has been stagnant and only picked up in 2015, the ICT sector has been growing 13 percent per year from 2012 to 2015 and currently is the fastest growing sector in Egypt while growing employment to more than 200,000 people. This is important because Egypt has one of the highest rates of unemployed college-educated professionals in the world, and the technology sector is one of the only industries able to employ these graduates.

This growing and reliant industry would not have happened without the original technology founders from the 1980s and 1990s whose DNA was to solve problems with technology. They ensured their passion and DNA was downloaded to their employees and other founders they mentored. The leadership of Youssri, Wael, Alaa, Youssef, Waleed, Hamdy, Khaled and several others have to lead to the development of an industry that provides economic viability and hope to a country that has struggled to find stability over the last couple of years.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/31/egyptian-technology-startups-stand-on-the-shoulders-of-giants/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

April 19, 2016

Chief executive of Italian oil company Edison: There are new geological layers with huge reserves in the Gulf of Suez, Western Sahara, Nile Delta and Eastern Mediterranean regions, and there are areas with undeveloped potential such as the Western Mediterranean region; there are still more than *one trillion barrels of Oil* and the Nile Delta (About *232 trillion cubic feet of gas*), Western Sahara (with unconventional sources estimated at *100 trillion cubic feet*), Gulf of Suez (about *112 trillion cubic feet*) and Upper Egypt (*1 trillion barrels* *of Oil*).

CEO of Edison Italian Petroleum Company: Egypt has the potential to become a regional center in the Mediterranean through its strategic location and infrastructure and ports qualified by Egypt to export and import oil and gas.

This was his speech at the "Moq" conference held today in Alexandria to encourage the investment of gas and oil exploration in Egypt

BP's regional head of oil and gas: The company aims to increase natural gas supply to the local market from 1.2 billion to 2.5 billion cubic feet per day by the end of 2020, which means doubling its gas production. In 2015, achieving the highest level of performance, in the wells of "Torres, Libra" to date, and that the project is scheduled to start production in 2017 next gas

"The company is on track to implement the first phase of the Atoll field, which was announced at the Sharm el-Sheikh conference with a plan to drill three consecutive wells starting next August, which will provide the Egyptian market with a production of up to 300 million cu ft a day by 2018

This came during the 8th international conference of the Mediterranean countries "Moq" at the BA with the participation of more than 70 local, Arab and international companies from 23 countries

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

May 4, 2016

*The Minister of Industry of South Korea confirms to Sisi his country's readiness to transfer industrial technology to Egypt..
*
Huan stressed the interest of the Korean companies in increasing and developing their business and investments in Egypt, especially in view of the promising opportunities offered by the various projects launched and implemented by Egypt, as well as its distinguished geographic location, availability of labor and its enormous export potential in the light of free trade agreements And the preferential arrangements between Egypt and many countries in Africa, Europe and the Arab region.

The Korean delegation plans to participate tomorrow in the Egyptian-Korean Business Forum, which will include a detailed presentation on the economic zone of the Suez Canal, which will help Korean companies to recognize their various advantages, said the Korean Minister of Commerce, Industry and Energy.

The minister also pointed to the importance of enhancing cooperation in a number of promising fields in Egypt, especially the fields of infrastructure, textile industry, medical equipment supply and water desalination, as well as traditional fields such as electronic devices, cars and petrochemicals.

Huan welcomed the transfer of technology and industrial expertise to Egypt to develop the industrial sector, adding that during the president's visit to Seoul, the Korean government allocated a financial package of 3 billion dollars to enhance economic cooperation between the two countries. The Korean minister praised the recent measures taken by Egypt to ease the restrictions imposed on foreign deposits in Egyptian banks, pointing to the positive impact on the work of Korean companies in Egypt. He expressed his country's aspiration for more measures that will help the investing companies in Egypt to expand their activities and increase their investments. .

In this regard, the President affirmed that the Egyptian government is facilitating the work of Korean investors in Egypt and overcoming all obstacles facing them in the framework of ensuring the environment for business and the climate conducive to direct investments, thus contributing to the revitalization of the Egyptian economy and job creation. As well as the transfer of technology and expertise necessary to modernize the Egyptian industrial sector.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2016/5/...ترحيب-بلاده-بنقل-التكنولوجيا-الصناعية/2703769

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> 9 new tunnels with 3 tunnels at each city "Port Said, Ismailia, Suez", 3 tunnels for railways and 6 for cars.
> 
> A qualitative leap in linking Sinai to the main Egyptian land body. It has a huge economic return and also a military advantage.



The project is currently in progress the first phase of the project should be ready by end of this year . They decide to build only car tunnels after in depth economic feasibility studies .









https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=St7bGMNiBpw&v=sGSdtl8dc8k

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KdYY6Mu08M

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mahatir

Saif al-Arab said:


> Great initiative.
> 
> I created a similar thread about Morocco a while ago.
> 
> I am calling it a day for today (but I will return and contribute to this thread) but I just want to quickly state how much I am looking forward to the Saudi Arabian-Egyptian causeway that will link KSA and Egypt directly.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35999557
> 
> A bit historical too as it will be the first bridge/causeway linking Africa with Asia and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-bolster-neighbour-s-struggling-economy.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mahatir is probably preparing an informative post while I am writing this quick post. Looking forward to it, bro.
> 
> BTW in case of trolling I suggest asking a moderator to move the thread to the Arab section (albeit it is solely military, almost at least)



I will prepare something tomorrow but mostly I will post from Arabic sources as they have more videos showing different stages for various projects. 

I will ignore the homo barbarian peasant on this thread as he is the only one trolling on anything related to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

August 25, 2017

Egypt's Electrical Linking Projects starting point for exporting energy to the world. Sources of "Electricity Ministry":
20 000 megawatts daily reserve by the middle of 2018 .. We are studying the linkage with Greece and Cyprus to feed Europe .. And selling by "hard currency"..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

August 11, 2017

The opening of Egyfac, the first Middle East plant for the production of vaccines, was completed in 24 months under the guidance of Abdel Fattah Sisi..





The plant protects 2.5 million children from lack of vaccinations. It produces 13 vaccines and Serums, and achieves self-sufficiency in excess of 13 million ampoules and exports its production to Africa and the Arab region.

"Building 60" or "Egyfac" the largest industrial fortress was completed over the past 24 months by Paxira for the production of vaccines in the Middle East, on the directives of President Sisi to achieve self-sufficiency of vital medicines

The factory works with a production capacity of 8 million and 640 thousand ampoules and 4 million and 320 thousand vials per month, which fills the needs of the local market and achieves a large surplus for export to Africa.

The factory had six basic pillars that led Dr. Ahmed Emad, Minister of Health and Dr. Heba Waly the Chairman of the Board of Directors of the Egyptian Company for Serums to move towards the construction of the plant in a timely manner to produce 13 major Serums and vaccines for the local and international market, especially the first of its kind in the Middle East.

These pillars are based on the fact that it is impossible to import snake and scorpion Serums products from abroad because of the different kinds from place to place, in addition to meeting the sovereign needs and facing the demand from the workers in the national projects in the deserts and new areas as well as the absence in the region from plants for the production of similar vaccines in environmental characteristics Prompting exports to Africa and the Arab region.

Soon new drug factories will be producing more than 120 new types, self-destructing syringes, tumor drugs, a blood transfusion plant and a giant solutions plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

* President Abdul Fattah al-Sisi said:*

I am wrong in my country's right if I favor my popularity to economic reform.

Soon the citizen will wonder how we got out of high prices and poor services? and the living has improved!

New gas discoveries provide $ 3.6 billion per year and are geared towards self - sufficiency and export or conversion of gas to petrochemical products with added value.

The decision to liberalize the exchange rate is sound and timely, and I have not found an alternative to it in favor of the people and the country.

My priorities are the completion of the projects promised to the Egyptians

The commercial center of the new capital has skyscrapers up to 100 floors.

...

For our country and our children..video depicting somel new Egyptian projects:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> The project is currently in progress the first phase of the project should be ready by end of this year . They decide to build only car tunnels after in depth economic feasibility studies .



Which I think is much better than a causeway TBH. A tunnel (or series of) is much more protected from the elements even though it's a geographic area that really isn't subject to many environmental disturbances, it's still safer. And there's also the issue of shipping lanes. Even though there is hardly the same amount that goes through on the western side of Sina's tip at the Gulf of Suez and up the canal or vice versa, it's still a route for traffic going to and coming from Eilat, and we don't need the headaches that would come from there should there be any problems.

There would also be a need to have a folding bridge for ships to pass through or they'd have to build a very high overpass at the deepest part of the channel and it just seems better if it was a tunnel. I think it's a good call. 



mahatir said:


> I will ignore the homo barbarian peasant on this thread as he is the only one trolling on anything related to Egypt.



I know it's really hard to do, lol, but you're better off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Bilawal Bhutto said:


> A4lan wa s4lan 4bibiyat...
> 
> Kaif 4al inna mis3riyat??
> 
> Areid alzwaj man al maria'tal al 3rbiya


This is not a marriage or dating site dude.. you can find many Arab and Muslim marriage oriented sites.. you'll be luckier there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Details of the Korean company project to grow 300 thousand acres south-east of low Qattara.






*
A government committee has been set up to raise the areas requested by the South Korean company from the government for agricultural investment in the south-east of the Qattara lowlands in Matrouh within days in order to begin the procedures for handing over the said areas to the company in accordance with the mechanisms adopted by the Joint Cooperation Protocol Between the General Authority for Reconstruction and Agricultural Development Projects of the Ministry of Agriculture and the Korean Arab Society for Cultural and Economic Exchange represented in Egypt by the Korean Arab Company for Economic and Cultural Consultancy.

The sources pointed out that the areas requested by the Korean company for agricultural investment have a water ration suitable for low-consumption crops for water and higher return, including export crops or consumer crops that are popular in the local market. Sources told Al-Masry Al-Youm that the Korean company through its experts will inspect the site allocated for a total area of 300 thousand acres southeast of the low Qattara, and located 100 km from the new city of Alamein, explaining that the experts of the company offered the Ministry of Agriculture crop composition, and prepared tables of water consumption for each crop,and also Areas to be cultivated by plant production.

*The sources pointed out that the studies presented by the Korean company to the government include the establishment of giant bovine and poultry production projects in the region, as well as the allocation of some areas for the establishment of projects for intensive fish farming, as part of the projects of the fish, especially as the Korean studies confirmed that the climate in the region were suitable for agricultural and fisheries farms, Which is scheduled to be part of the Egyptian national project to establish 100 thousand greenhouses.*

Reclamation Project of 300 thousand acres in the south-east of the Qattara lowlands based on the latest global systems with 50 thousand agricultural greenhouses project fully powered by solar energy..It is a South Korean investments of $3 billion dollars..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Minister of Housing with Amr Adib reviews the achievements of 3 years work in the housing sector

12 new cities adopted by the state at the same time and the end of the designs of the 13th city

- Administrative capital
- City of Jalala
- New Ismailia
- East Port Said
- New Alexandria
- Nasser Assiout
- New Suhaj
- New Beni Suef
- West of Minya
- New Alalamein
- Toshki
- New Suez
- End of designs of the New Mansoura

And

- One million housing units in the social project
- Elimination of slums in mid-2018
- 700 sewage and water projects at the level of the Republic
- Roads and bridges made by the Ministry of housing.

----------------------------------------------------​

Malaysia's ACASYS ECO HOMES is seeking to build an integrated city in the new administrative capital with 250 thousand housing units at an *initial investment cost of over $ 5 billion*, according to Hilmi Sarhan, the company's consultant in Egypt.
Sarhan said to «money and business-Shorouq» that the Malaysian company wishing to enter the Egyptian market for the first time is seeking to develop about 2,600 acres in the administrative capital as an integrated development project.

----------------------------------------------------​
The Ministry of Investment has signed a memorandum of understanding with China's CFLD to develop 60 million meters in the new administrative capital with *investments of 20 billion dollars* over a period of 10 years, for a 40% of the profits without burdening the government. In addition to a region for technologically advanced and environmentally friendly industries, and a residential city, as well as a full range of roads, facilities and services including schools, university, research centers and recreational clubs.

During the Sharm el-Sheikh Economic Summit in March 2015, the Egyptian government announced the establishment of the new administrative capital at an *investment cost of $ 45 billion* to be pumped over 5 years. On an area of 700 square kilometers.

Dr. Mustafa Madbouli, Minister of Housing, Utilities and Urban Communities, said that the first phase of the new administrative capital project will accommodate about 1.5 million people and will be implemented on an area of 12.5 thousand acres.
The minister added in previous statements that the investment of the urgent phase of the new administrative capital project amounts to 8 billion dollars, and is scheduled to provide about 2 million jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Ministry of Investment has signed a memorandum of understanding with China's CFLD to develop 60 million meters in the new administrative capital with *investments of 20 billion dollars* over a period of 10 years, for a 40% of the profits without burdening the government. In addition to a region for technologically advanced and environmentally friendly industries, and a residential city, as well as a full range of roads, facilities and services including schools, university, research centers and recreational clubs.
> 
> During the Sharm el-Sheikh Economic Summit in March 2015, the Egyptian government announced the establishment of the new administrative capital at an *investment cost of $ 45 billion* to be pumped over 5 years. On an area of 700 square kilometers.



They're making very smart deals in order to bring in all these $100 of billions in investments to Egypt. This 2030 vision is moving right long. This will be a completely different country in 10 years. 

The real question will be if Sisi respects the constitution and runs for only his 2nd term and doesn't pull an Erdogan with some BS referendum vote to consolidate his power. And, if a newly elected president in 5 years time has the wherewithal to continue the rapid development that Sisi has done in just 4 years. These are going to be the real determining factors as to whether there is some sense of democracy in Egypt, despite the military, and if this sustained growth will continue to take place without any more political/religious clamoring.

*Egypt Posts Balance-of-Payments Surplus as Investments Surge*

By 
Ahmed Feteha
September 11, 2017, 3:14 PM EDT September 12, 2017, 1:08 AM EDT

Current-account deficit declines 22% in 12 months through June
Nation saw about $16 billion in portfolio investments
Egypt’s financial dealings with the outside world turned positive last fiscal year after an influx of foreign investment following the flotation of the pound in November.

The North African nation recorded a balance of payments surplus of $13.7 billion in the year ending June 30, compared with a $2.8 billion deficit a year earlier, the central bank said in a statement on its website. Egypt saw about $16 billion of net investments in its debt and equities last year, versus an outflow of about $1.3 billion in the previous 12 months, the regulator said.

Egypt removed most restrictions on its currency in November in a bid to end a foreign-exchange crisis that crippled economic growth, paving the way to a $12 billion International Monetary Fund loan. Foreign reserves have grown to over $36 billion, a record, as the government increased borrowing from international financial institutions and friendly nations.

“Despite the improvement, I would not say the economy has turned a corner yet,” said Hany Farahat, senior economist at Cairo-based CI Capital. “More needs to be done to ensure such short-term gains are sustainable, especially if the Egyptian pound gains some value in the coming months.”

The current-account deficit, which includes trade in goods and services as well as financial transfers, narrowed 22 percent to $15.6 billion. The trade deficit narrowed 8.4 percent, or about $3.3 billion, to $35.4 billion as oil exports rose by $1.9 billion. Proceeds from non-oil exports rose 16 percent thanks to the “improvement of the competitiveness” after the pound lost about half of its value since the flotation, the central bank said.

Read more: Egypt to Keep Narrowing Trade Deficit After Pound Devaluation

Despite the improvement in competitiveness, the weaker pound, along with lower subsidies and an increase in value-added taxation, has propelled inflation to more than 30 percent, squeezing households in a country where about half of the population lives below or near the poverty line.

The central bank also said:


Of the total surplus, $12.2 billion generated since November
Net foreign direct investment rose to $7.9 billion from $6.9 billion as a result of $2.3 billion increase in oil sector
Foreigners’ net purchases of Egyptian stocks reached $497 million from $157 million
— With assistance by Lin Noueihed

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Gomig-21 @The SC @EgyptianAmerican @mahatir

Good to hear brothers and please continue the good work.

*Egyptian economy witnessing remarkable development across all sectors: Kabil*

Trade exchange between Egypt and China amounted $11bn in 2016

Daily News Egypt  September 7, 2017 0 Comments

View attachment 424917
Jobzella Email





Minister of Industry and Trade Tarek Kabil said the Egyptian economy is currently witnessing remarkable development across all sectors and levels as a result of the comprehensive economic reform plan adopted by the government, which has strengthened Egypt’s position on the global investment map.

This came in the context of the minister’s speech at the China-Egypt Trade and Investment Promotion Conference, held in Yinchuan, in the presence of Qian Keiming, vice minister of commerce, and a large number of representatives of the business community in Egypt and China.

Kabil added that the ministry’s strategy aims to increase the industrial growth rate to 8%, increase the growth rate of exports by 10% annually, and increase the contribution of industrial output in the GDP from 18% to 21%. In addition, 3 million jobs will be provided, and there will be an increase in the rate of public investment in the industrial sector to reach nearly EGP 100bn by 2020.

The minister said that the strategy is based on the development of five strategic axes: industry; exports; small and medium enterprises; technical and vocational education and training; and standards of governance and institutions.

Chinese companies have large production and technological capacity to lead China’s economic growth locomotive, he said, pointing to the importance of increasing Chinese investment in the Egyptian market and benefiting from the economic ties and ties between Egypt and China within the framework of the comprehensive strategic partnership.

Furthermore Kabil said that the volume of trade exchange between Egypt and China had recorded $11bn in 2016.

He called on Chinese companies to participate in this forum to direct their investments to the Egyptian market in various investment sectors available and to benefit from the investment advantages offered by the Egyptian market, such as large consumer capacities and surplus demand and the abundance of natural resources and inputs of production and skilled labour at competitive prices.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/09/...-remarkable-development-across-sectors-kabil/

*7% increase in Egyptian exports to the UAE*

$735m surplus in trade balance between the two countries for Egypt, says ECA head

Shaimaa Al-Aees  20 hours ago





Egyptian exports to the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have increased to register $1.204bn in the first half of the current year compared $1.126bn in the same period of last year, an increase of 7%, according to Egyptian Minister of Trade and Industry Tarek Kabil.

From his part, Egyptian Commercial Service (ECA) head Ahmed Antar said that the boom in Egyptian exports during the mentioned period contributed to the increase in the surplus of the trade balance between the two countries to $735m for Egypt compared to $685m during the same period last year.

Antar added that the increase in exports to the UAE is attributed to the success of promotional efforts by the ECA in Abu Dhabi in providing consumers in the UAE of different nationalities with details of Egyptian products through Egyptian participation in various exhibitions held in the UAE.

The main items of Egyptian exports to the UAE market were gold, televisions, furniture, fresh oranges, fresh onions, monitor screens, fresh potatoes, frozen vegetables, cheeses, electric cables, copper wires, and coal, Antar said.

In the UAE’s case, Egyptian exports increased by 125% in 2016 to reach $2.4bn from $1bn in 2015. On the other hand, Egyptian imports from the UAE decreased by 27% during the same period to register $885m compared to $1.2bn in 2015, achieving a surplus in the trade balance in favour of Egypt, with $1.5bn from a deficit of $156m previously in 2015, according to reports received by Kabil from Egypt’s commercial representation offices in Istanbul and Abu Dhabi.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/09/11/7-increase-egyptian-exports-uae/

*Foreign investments back to Egypt as FX crunch fades away*

Government’s steps to amend economy lure investors to pour fresh cash

Elsayed Solyman





It seems the worst is over for the economy of the most populous Arab country, as foreign investors are back to pour money in the $300bn economy, according to IMF estimates, the biggest in North Africa.

According to official figures, foreign direct investment in Egypt is expected to have risen to about $8.7bn in the fiscal year (FY) of 2016/17 that ended last June, compared to about $6.9bn the previous year.

Egypt late last year signed a $12bn three-year IMF loan agreement and floated its currency in a bid to lure back investors that fled after its 2011 political uprising.

Recent reports from international business institutions said the country has re-emerged as a destination of choice for global investors flocking to its energy, real estate, and financial sectors.

The reports expected Egypt to witness a significant economic improvement starting next year in terms of foreign investment inflows, especially in the oil and gas, real estate, and consumer product sectors.

They also forecast inflation rates to fall sharply in the Egyptian market, which will be followed by a sharp cut of interest rates by the Central Bank of Egypt (CBE), from nearly 20% now to around 10% by the end of 2019.

In a report on the Egyptian economy, Renaissance Capital, an investment firm specialised in emerging markets, predicted that in the coming period Egypt would witness an increase in inflows driven by the new discoveries of oil and gas fields, especially after the Egyptian government solved the debts crisis with the international oil companies and paid the largest share of dues.

The real estate, retail, and consumer product sectors come next on the list of foreign investors’ interests.

Renaissance Capital said more than 50% of foreign direct investment that flowed into Egypt in the fourth quarter of 2016 ($4.1bn) went to the oil and gas sector.



The firm pointed out that Britain, the United States, and Belgium are among the biggest contributors to foreign direct investment (FDI) in Egypt, while the UAE is the largest contributor among the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries.

It also noted that Britain has always been the largest contributor to FDIs in Egypt, as its investments during the first quarter (Q1) of 2017, acquired 55% of the total FDI of $1.8bn, followed by the United States by 14% and $482m.

The report showed that with many multi-national companies operating in the Egyptian market in the food sector, the retail sector may see significant investments in the coming years, as Egypt is still in the early stages of growth in the modern retail sector. The banking sector is also witnessing great opportunities as a result of the operations of mergers and acquisitions taking place in the country.

High interest rates is a good reason to inject cash

Since Egypt floated its currency last November, interest rates have been on the rise by almost 700 bp.

This is a good reason for investors to pump cash in Egypt’s debt market.

“Higher rates lure investors, but also play a role in taming inflation rates—which have surged to multi-decade highs as the government scaled back energy subsidies,” Capital Economics said in a recent research note.

expected the Egyptian central bank’s monetary policy committee to smoothen the monetary policy by the end of the year by cutting interest rates more than expected.

In a report issued last week, it said the decision of the policy committee at its meeting not to change the lending and deposit rates (18.75 percent for deposits and 19.75 percent for overnight lending) came with the possibility of a sharp drop in inflation over a period of six to nine months. It also expected interest rates to fall to 12.75 percent by the end of 2018 and 10.20 percent by the end of 2019.

Capital Economics said that the Central Bank’s decision to fix the interest rate came despite the significant increase in inflation in the past month on an annual basis, since the Policy Committee had not found any need for more policy restrictions. The last raise in interest rate was 200 basis points last month, which came in anticipation of the recent increase in inflation.

Capital Economics predicted that inflation in Egypt would begin to fall more quickly than expected, pointing out that inflation in Egypt had peaked, and that its decline promises a large financial recovery that would help the Egyptian economy.

“Our outlook for the Egyptian market is positive. Egypt is well-positioned for economic growth, as the country’s macro environment has improved,” Asha Mehta, senior vice president and portfolio manager at Acadian Asset Management, told CNBC in an interview.

“The implementation of a new investment law is widely expected to improve the ease of doing business and sanctity of contracts. Meanwhile, more discipline on public spending imposed by the IMF should put government finances on a more sustainable footing. The fund is currently anticipating growth of about 4%,” she added.

“investors wish to see a strategy put in place to develop sustainable, job creating, manufacturing exports,” Hasnain Malik, global head of equities research at Exotix Capital said.



“Free zones and more equal access to land,” are key attributes of a recovery, with a boost to exports seen as “the holy grail” for job creation, Malik added.

According to Malik, foreign direct investment is flowing into oil and gas, power and real estate.

Egypt’s real estate is also providing a hedge for the high inflation environment. All of this should drive a better outlook for building materials, construction and property.

“The much more competitive exchange rate should also favor exporters. Tourism is picking up but from a very low base and with excess capacity, for now, in hotels,” he added.

Yet risks remain, even with the Egyptian pound having now recovered from being the worst emerging market performer in 2016.

“Despite the macro view, corporate quality is somewhat weak given the historical currency environment, both in terms of cash-flow generation and overall asset quality,” said Malik.

Where is the money coming from?

The UK has always been the biggest contributor of FDI to Egypt. In Q3 FY 2016/17 (ending June 2017), it contributed 55% of the total, amounting to $1.8bn and stable year-on-year (y-o-y). The first nine months (9M) FY 2016/17 period shows total investment of $4.8bn, up by 11% y-o-y and signalling increased interest, according to Renaissance Capital report.

“in our view. The UK was followed by the US, with a share of 14% of all FDI in Q3 FY 2016/17 (at $482m), significantly increasing its share from 4% last year. Arab countries appear to be slowing their investment pace, with the UAE’s contribution falling to 5% in Q3 FY 2016/17, from 17% in Q3 FY 2015/16,” it explained.



“More than 50% of all FDI went into the oil and gas sector in Q2 2016/17, amounting to $4.1bn. We think the oil and gas sector is likely to dominate future inflows, especially as these companies’ large arrears are now being cleared following the easing of dollar liquidity. The second-largest sector was services, with 6.1%, and dominated by financials (2.2% share). Real estate, manufacturing, and construction still account for an insignificant share of total FDI, with respectively 0.7%, 1.7%, and 0.5% shares in Q2 FY 2016/17,” the report added.

The report noted that aside from oil and gas—historically Egypt’s largest recipient of FDI—commercial real estate could be likely to see a greater impact from continued foreign interest, given Egypt’s limited mall space and low penetration of modern retail.

“We have already seen investments from the UAE (Lulu, Majid Al Futtaim) and Saudi Arabian (Hokair, Al Othaim) groups in this sector. With several multinationals already operating in the food sector, we think modern retail could see significant investment in coming years,” the report noted.

However, the report do not see this as posing a potential major threat to existing players, as Egypt remains in the early growth phases in terms of modern retail (compared with GCC peers), with a highly fragmented market, as well as rising per-capita consumption and income.

Banking could also present interesting opportunities, given what the report see as scope for consolidation—most recently Attijariwafa Bank’s acquiring of Barclays Egypt.

“We think other regulated sectors, such as utilities and tobacco, are unlikely to see much FDI, which should help incumbents to benefit from ongoing reforms in these sectors. Egypt’s Minister of International Cooperation Sahar Nasr, in a recent media interview, mentioned Al Ghurair Group and Emaar Properties as potential investors, with interest from investors in sectors including oil and gas, real estate, tourism, and logistics; she also said multinationals such as Mars Inc. and General Electric were planning expansion in Egypt. Billionaire Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, who owns 40 hotels in Egypt (in addition to 18 others still under construction) is to invest c. $800m to expand the Four Seasons resort in Sharm El-Sheikh, and we see the Tourism sector likely to continue to generate strong interest,” the report finished.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/09/12/foreign-investments-back-egypt-fx-crunch-fades-away/

Some actors are clearly not happy about this great news seeing what is going on in Sinai from time to time, most recently (unfortunately) as late as yesterday. However rest assure that they will fail, just like they have failed in Bahrain, Eastern Province, Iraq and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They're making very smart deals in order to bring in all these $100 of billions in investments to Egypt. This 2030 vision is moving right long. This will be a completely different country in 10 years.
> 
> The real question will be if Sisi respects the constitution and runs for only his 2nd term and doesn't pull an Erdogan with some BS referendum vote to consolidate his power. And, if a newly elected president in 5 years time has the wherewithal to continue the rapid development that Sisi has done in just 4 years. These are going to be the real determining factors as to whether there is some sense of democracy in Egypt, despite the military, and if this sustained growth will continue to take place without any more political/religious clamoring.


Egyptian parliament is getting a bill through to extend the 4 yeas presidential term to 6 years.. if not already passed.. They say that Egypt can not afford a 4 years term..

The Only problem is that the reforms are felt as a bit harsh on the people, in the short term..the real results should show in the medium and long term..But compared to some extreme sufferings by China or South Korea's peoples to reform their countries' economy, the Egyptian price is quite soft and low..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egyptian parliament is getting a bill through to extend the 4 yeas presidential term to 6 years.. if not already passed.. They say that Egypt can not afford a 4 years term..



Not yet, bro.  Parliament doesn't reconvene until October, then they'll need 20% support of the lawmakers just to begin considering a discussion in the assembly on the term increase. Then after that discussion and depending on how it goes, they'll still need 2/3 majority vote in the parliament to put it to a referendum vote as a proposed amendment to the constitution. It's good that there are a lot of checks and balances in place to change such an important amendment. It shouldn't be an easy thing to do because it delegitimizes the constitution. What's the sense of having one if it can easily be changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Not yet, bro.  Parliament doesn't reconvene until October, then they'll need 20% support of the lawmakers just to begin considering a discussion in the assembly on the term increase. Then after that discussion and depending on how it goes, they'll still need 2/3 majority vote in the parliament to put it to a referendum vote as a proposed amendment to the constitution. It's good that there are a lot of checks and balances in place to change such an important amendment. It shouldn't be an easy thing to do because it delegitimizes a the constitution. What's the sense of having one if it can easily be changed.


Not that easily changed, it is a work in progress..I've heard it is going to pass because a lot of votes were already secured, but never know.. anyway.. why 4 years like mainly Western countries who don't have those quinquennial plans anymore like the developing countries.. 5 years should be good but 6 years is better because it gives a 1 extra year to show the tangible results..I know that projects are usually continued through government transitions.. but this change will entice every new government to start other 5 years major projects to add some value to the ongoing ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The highest daily load record in Suez Canal history*

With the crossing 65 vessels with a total tonnage of 4.3 million tons in both directions, stressing the importance of the new Suez Canal project in increasing the capacity of the channel..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Ambassador of Ukraine in Cairo: Delegation visits the Iron Complex in Helwan next week for rehabilitation..
*
To study opportunities for overhaul of this huge plant.

http://www.elbalad.news/2854274

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

President Sisi inaugurates 10 hospitals, within days within his state plan to open 100 new hospitals before June 2018.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New Grain reserve towers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> Minister of Housing with Amr Adib reviews the achievements of 3 years work in the housing sector
> 
> 12 new cities adopted by the state at the same time and the end of the designs of the 13th city
> 
> - Administrative capital
> - City of Jalala
> - New Ismailia
> - East Port Said
> - New Alexandria
> - Nasser Assiout
> - New Suhaj
> - New Beni Suef
> - West of Minya
> - New Alalamein
> - Toshki
> - New Suez
> - End of designs of the New Mansoura
> 
> And
> 
> - One million housing units in the social project
> - Elimination of slums in mid-2018
> - 700 sewage and water projects at the level of the Republic
> - Roads and bridges made by the Ministry of housing.
> 
> .



I have seen videos about Asmarat 1 and 2 located close to moqatam . Are you sure all slums from major cities by mid 2018 ? this sound ambitious to achieve . I can see this in coastal cities but Cairo is quite complex .



The SC said:


> Not that easily changed, it is a work in progress..I've heard it is going to pass because a lot of votes were already secured, but never know.. anyway.. why 4 years like mainly Western countries who don't have those quinquennial plans anymore like the developing countries.. 5 years should be good but 6 years is better because it gives a 1 extra year to show the tangible results..I know that projects are usually continued through government transitions.. but this change will entice every new government to start other 5 years major projects to add some value to the ongoing ones..



There are many people like Sisi who can come out and continue his path . If the Egyptian parliament extends the term to 6 years it will really create a lot of problems . Egypt needs to stick to its constitution , thats the only safe way to ensure future stability .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Major General Majdi Mohammadine, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Banha Electronic Industries of the Ministry of Military Production signed a cooperation protocol with Samsung Energy Company of Samsung Group of Korea, the world's largest solar panel producer. To build a plant to produce solar panels in Penha company with a capacity of 200 MW a year.






http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/585045.aspx
http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/585045.aspx
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*250 Polish companies looking for investment opportunities in Egypt*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> With the crossing 65 vessels with a total tonnage of 4.3 million tons in both directions, stressing the importance of the new Suez Canal project in increasing the capacity of the channel..



At an average rate of $465,000 per vessel x 65 = $30,225,000 in revenues for the Suez Canal for that one day.
$30,225,000 x 12 = $3.6 billion per year.
After maintenance fees and expenses and what-not, just guessing...$3B +/-. Not bad if that's a close figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> I have seen videos about Asmarat 1 and 2 located close to moqatam . Are you sure all slums from major cities by mid 2018 ? this sound ambitious to achieve . I can see this in coastal cities but Cairo is quite complex .


The most inhabitable ones first.. and yes the project concerns all the slums in Egypt by 2030 or before..





mahatir said:


> There are many people like Sisi who can come out and continue his path . If the Egyptian parliament extends the term to 6 years it will really create a lot of problems . Egypt needs to stick to its constitution, thats the only safe way to ensure future stability .


Sisi is not alone it takes a very competent team.. a rare commodity in the Arab world..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> There are many people like Sisi who can come out and continue his path . If the Egyptian parliament extends the term to 6 years it will really create a lot of problems . Egypt needs to stick to its constitution , thats the only safe way to ensure future stability .



Totally agree. When it gets to a referendum, it will be up to the registered voters to turn out and vote. Then we'll see if there is an actual, electoral system that works. If it was left to the MPs, they can easily be intimidated. But being put to a referendum will ensure the people have the final say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> The most inhabitable ones first.. and yes the project concerns all the slums in Egypt by 2030 or before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisi is not alone it takes a very competent team.. a rare commodity in the Arab world..



If sisi sticks to 2 terms as per constitution then Egypt will then become a Democracy . You can put all the laws you want which keeps MB out of the system but need to ensure Egypt does not become a dictatorship again by enforcing fixed terms .


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> At an average rate of $465,000 per vessel x 65 = $30,225,000 in revenues for the Suez Canal for that one day.
> $30,225,000 x 12 = $3.6 billion per year.
> After maintenance fees and expenses and what-not, just guessing...$3B +/-. Not bad if that's a close figure.


It was around $11 billion a few years back, many companies will come back now,, Egypt wants to lower the rates by 50%.. Apparently there is a competition threat from the Northern line in Russia crossing the North pole towards Europe, that goes for Eastern Asia trade,, where SK just sent its first ship through, it saves that opart of the world a lot of cost and time,, it is still seasonal for now but Russia has already dedicated some of its new giant transport ships with Ice breaking capacities!...... to be followed

*You should multiply $30,225,000/day by 365 (not 12) to get the right numbers


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree. When it gets to a referendum, it will be up to the registered voters to turn out and vote. Then we'll see if there is an actual, electoral system that works. If it was left to the MPs, they can easily be intimidated. But being put to a referendum will ensure the people have the final say.



I think there are hypocrites who are pushing for this , people who think they are supporting Sisi but actually ruining his work . I am referring to people like Ahmad Moussa . The best 2 Anchors I have seen in Egypt are Amr Adib on ONTV and Osama Kamal at DMC , they support Sisi but at the same time they point out to problems and mistakes committed by the government . 

One advantage Egypt has over other Arab countries is its strong media that generally shows most of Egypt Economical and Social problems which pushes the government to solve them . 

Other Arab countries people live in denial until their countries collapsed like Syria Libya and Iraq , I am sure there are more on the way .


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> I think there are hypocrites who are pushing for this , people who think they are supporting Sisi but actually ruining his work . I am referring to people like Ahmad Moussa . The best 2 Anchors I have seen in Egypt are Amr Adib on ONTV and Osama Kamal at DMC , they support Sisi but at the same time they point out to problems and mistakes committed by the government .
> 
> One advantage Egypt has over other Arab countries is its strong media that generally shows most of Egypt Economical and Social problems which pushes the government to solve them .
> 
> Other Arab countries people live in denial until their countries collapsed like Syria Libya and Iraq , I am sure there are more on the way .


That is quite healthy for Egypt..


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> If sisi sticks to 2 terms as per constitution then Egypt will then become a Democracy . You can put all the laws you want which keeps MB out of the system but need to ensure Egypt does not become a dictatorship again by enforcing fixed terms .



Precisely! To be perfectly honest with you, that's my greatest fear. He is so powerful, essentially ruling the country politically and militarily, it doesn't get any more powerful than that, and that power makes these guys very ambitious and hungry. But he's shown a lot of positive signs (of course there's a lot of the bad stuff he needs to fix which I'm not sure will happen until he's out of office) and if he hands the keys to the country to the next elected president, he'll be even more of a hero than if he manipulates his power into a 12 year + dictatorship. We'll be further back than square one.



The SC said:


> It was around $11 billion a few years back, many companies will come back now,, Egypt wants to lower the rates by 50%.. Apparently there is a competition threat from the Northern line in Russia crossing the North pole towards Europe, that goes for Eastern Asia trade,, where SK just sent its first ship through, it saves that opart of the world a lot of cost and time,, it is still seasonal for now but Russia has already dedicated some of its new giant transport ships with Ice breaking capacities!...... to be followed



Yep, while 65 ships is ok for now, it shoul be a lot more than that transiting that canal.


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> If sisi sticks to 2 terms as per constitution then Egypt will then become a Democracy . You can put all the laws you want which keeps MB out of the system but need to ensure Egypt does not become a dictatorship again by enforcing fixed terms .


Nothing will change in the constitution other than extending a term from 4 to 6 years..


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> I think there are hypocrites who are pushing for this , people who think they are supporting Sisi but actually ruining his work .



It was basically Ismail Nasreddine MP from Helwan who started the whole thing, collecting signatures and convincing people the term limit restrictions should be lifted. You wonder what kind of grease he's getting? I honestly wouldn't see why any MP would ever agree to that unless...


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> Nothing will change in the constitution other than extending a term from 4 to 6 years..



What do you think about Sudan's current hostile policy towards Egypt and how should egypt respond ?



Gomig-21 said:


> It was basically Ismail Nasreddine MP from Helwan who started the whole thing, collecting signatures and convincing people the term limit restrictions should be lifted. You wonder what kind of grease he's getting? I honestly wouldn't see why any MP would ever agree to that unless...



maho el moshkela fel tabaleen dool , daya3o hosni 2abl keda.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Nothing will change in the constitution other than extending a term from 4 to 6 years..



Would you see that as a benefit? And would it worry you that if it did indeed pass, what would come next?



mahatir said:


> maho el moshkela fel tabaleen dool , daya3o hosni 2abl keda.



Yekhreb bethum wbet abuhom wel khalefu omohom.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Precisely! To be perfectly honest with you, that's my greatest fear. He is so powerful, essentially ruling the country politically and militarily, it doesn't get any more powerful than that, and that power makes these guys very ambitious and hungry. But he's shown a lot of positive signs (of course there's a lot of the bad stuff he needs to fix which I'm not sure will happen until he's out of office) and if he hands the keys to the country to the next elected president, he'll be even more of a hero than if he manipulates his power into a 12 year + dictatorship. We'll be further back than square one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, while 65 ships is ok for now, it shoul be a lot more than that transiting that canal.


*You should multiply $30,225,000/day by 365 (not 12) to get the right numbers.. it will give you around $11 billion which is very good, since it means the Suez canal has recovered..


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> Precisely! To be perfectly honest with you, that's my greatest fear. He is so powerful, essentially ruling the country politically and militarily, it doesn't get any more powerful than that, and that power makes these guys very ambitious and hungry. But he's shown a lot of positive signs (of course there's a lot of the bad stuff he needs to fix which I'm not sure will happen until he's out of office) and if he hands the keys to the country to the next elected president, he'll be even more of a hero than if he manipulates his power into a 12 year + dictatorship. We'll be further back than square one.
> 
> .



If the terms are extended then the country might move in that direction , the best scenario would be for him is to get elected for one more term and he can appoint a vice president and this person can be the military / deep state candidate in 2022 . 

Egypt already has a system in place when it comes to its foreign policy , the state did not change it after mubarak left and they continued the reforms started by Nazif government between 2004-2011 . To be fair nazif government did well they reduced public debt from 103 percent to 74 and foreign reserves reached 36 billion and tourism was over 10 billion , in addition to 7% growth rate and budget deficit only 5% , sara7a om el jizeera .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *You should multiply $30,225,000/day by 365 (not 12) to get the right numbers.. it will give you around $11 billion which is very good, since it means the Suez canal has recovered..



LOL! I knew there was something wrong with my math!  Need to go back to school. 

That's much more like it. Thanks for noticing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> What do you think about Sudan's current hostile policy towards Egypt and how should egypt respond ?
> 
> 
> 
> maho el moshkela fel tabaleen dool , daya3o hosni 2abl keda.


Egypt is pursuing the road to its economical recovery and advancements in all fields,, all of which is based on peace,, Sudan won't make problems for Egypt, KSA will guarantee that, since they are both allies in other matters..peace plays in favor of Sudan too, and those territorial conflicts will be dealt with through the Arab league.. but I just don't see a problem coming from Sudan.. even Ethiopia was dealt with peacefully.. actually it is the Ethiopian Dam that threatens Egypt as well as Sudan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> If the terms are extended then the country might move in that direction , the best scenario would be for him is to get elected for one more term and he can appoint a vice president and this person can be the military / deep state candidate in 2022 .



Exactly my thoughts. And there are a lot of Egyptians who feel exactly the same way, BTW.



mahatir said:


> Egypt already has a system in place when it comes to its foreign policy , the state did not change it after mubarak left and they continued the reforms started by Nazif government between 2004-2011 . To be fair nazif government did well they reduced public debt from 103 percent to 74 and foreign reserves reached 36 billion and tourism was over 10 billion , in addition to 7% growth rate and budget deficit only 5% , sara7a om el jizeera .



Meya meya!


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Would you see that as a benefit? And would it worry you that if it did indeed pass, what would come next?
> 
> 
> 
> Yekhreb bethum wbet abuhom wel khalefu omohom.


It might have benefits, the parliament won't vote for it if there are no studies and discussions about it first, so if the representatives of the people vote for it, that means they definitely see benefits.. furthermore, Sisi has shown that he is quite modest and is working very hard for the advancement of Egypt, nothing was of this scale for the last 60 years.. almost every project is being made by local companies and workers.. with military discipline and prices the only precedent were the Chinese reforms.. The Egyptian army is supervising all the projects to make sure that people will get the best quality for the lowest price..

Sisi is working on the two most important pillars of economy, namely the Infrastructure and the Foreign Investments, and we are seeing signs of success,, other much ambitious strategic projects will come to life after and from the results/gains made through these two fundamental pillars of economy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> It might have benefits, the parliament won't vote for it if there are no studies and discussions about it first, so if the representatives of the people vote for it, that means they definitely see benefits.. furthermore, Sisi has shown that he is quite modest and is working very hard for the advancement of Egypt, nothing was of this scale for the last 60 years.. almost every project is being made by local companies and workers.. with military discipline and prices the only precedent were the Chinese reforms.. The Egyptian army is supervising all the projects to make sure that people will get the best quality for the lowest price..



Lets thank El mosheer Gazalah for setting up NSPO they are basically helping out with these projects after building a long experience in various for the past 3 decades .


The SC said:


> Egypt is pursuing the road to its economical recovery and advancements in all fields,, all of which is based on peace,, Sudan won't make problems for Egypt, KSA will guarantee that, since they are both allies in other matters..peace plays in favor of Sudan too, and those territorial conflicts will be dealt with through the Arab league.. but I just don't see a problem coming from Sudan.. even Ethiopia was dealt with peacefully.. actually it is the Ethiopian Dam that threatens Egypt as well as Sudan..



This is what I meant , its Sudan position that makes Ethiopia Dam a threat , if they were on Egypt side then Ethiopia would have cooperated on Dam fearing backlash from an Egyptian/Sudanese alliance. The problem I found that in Sudan they regard Egypt as an enemy and if they sign Entebe accord that means an end to 1959 agreement that divides water nile between Egypt and Sudan . 

A country like Sudan only understands the language of force and their government is in deep crises so they are trying to get out of it by uniting the country through creating enmity and bringing up halayeb issue . 

If Egypt sets up basis in Halayeb and the south this will make Sudan behave again , after all its ruled by an MB group .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> Lets thank El mosheer Gazalah for setting up NSPO they are basically helping out with these projects after building a long experience in various for the past 3 decades .
> 
> 
> This is what I meant , its Sudan position that makes Ethiopia Dam a threat , if they were on Egypt side then Ethiopia would have cooperated on Dam fearing backlash from an Egyptian/Sudanese alliance. The problem I found that in Sudan they regard Egypt as an enemy and if they sign Entebe accord that means an end to 1959 agreement that divides water nile between Egypt and Sudan .
> 
> A country like Sudan only understands the language of force and their government is in deep crises so they are trying to get out of it by uniting the country through creating enmity and bringing up halayeb issue .
> 
> If Egypt sets up basis in Halayeb and the south this will make Sudan behave again , after all its ruled by an MB group .


Yes hail to Abu Ghazala..

The Egyptian Navy commander said that Egypt will build 5 new naval bases, the biggest will have an air base, air defence systems and much more, it will be the biggest naval base on the red sea side..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Spanish Minister of Trade, Maria Luisa Ponsella, arrived in Cairo on Sunday evening, accompanied by *a delegation of representatives of 35 Spanish companies*, on a two-day visit to Egypt to discuss boosting trade cooperation relations between Egypt and Spain.

The delegation includes representatives of companies working in the fields of contracting, energy, education, investment in agriculture, animal production and railway. The investment opportunities available in Egypt will be reviewed, *especially in the projects of 1.5 million feddans and raising one million cattle.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
The Minister of Agriculture and Food of *Belarus* stressed his country's pride in its relations with Egypt, pointing out that the next stage will witness significant developments in *the fields of agricultural projects, animal and poultry production.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Egyptian - UAE* Cooperation for the production of water and sewage pipes

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

President of * Poland* visits Egypt during the second half of 2017, 12 flights per week for the Egyptian tourist destinations from April

*Add to it the *Russian tourism* that will start next month, according to Putin

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egypt uses *US* expertise to establish *technology zones* ... A large delegation from the telecommunications sector visits the Silicon Valley in the United States .. meet Officials from Cisco and GE to attract investments..

According to some reports, Silicon Valley in San Francisco is contributing one-third of the investment revenue in new projects in the United States. The model then moved to Dubai and Saudi Arabia, and once implemented in Egypt it will become the first African country to apply this model..
...
The minister of Communication and Information Technology, Engineer Yasser Al kadi announced the establishment of *the "Silicon Valley" Company*. The ministry started a plan under the auspices of President Al-Sisi in the establishment of seven technological zones at the level of the Republic in the city of Burj Al Arab in Alexandria, 30 feddans, Sadat City in Menoufia, 50 feddans, 10th of Ramadan City in Sharkia Governorate 85 feddans, the new city of Beni Suef in Beni Suef, 50 feddans, the new city of Assiut in Assiut 44 feddans, the new city of Aswan in Aswan 1 Fadan and Damietta governorate.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Siemens* launches *strategic alliance* to support technical education and training in Egypt







------------------------------------------------------
*Power Station of the new Administrative Capital*

According to the agreement between the Egyptian government and the German company Siemens, the three stations of the "h.class" will be built at a cost of 6 billion euros, they are used for the first time in the world with the latest technology and the highest efficiency, where the efficiency of power generation of these stations is 65%, which has not happened anywhere in the world so far..

The project consists of 4 modules and each module consists of 2 gas turbines with a capacity of 400 MW each, 1 steam turbine capacity of 400 MW and 2 kettles to restore lost power..

The Egyptians' hands make a miracle with 27 thousand piles and 13 million hours of work .. 8500 engineers, technicians and workers .. and training 300 in Germany..

The new station is characterized by a combination of Egyptian experience and German, Indian and Croatian experiences. It is also the biggest event for Siemens, because the three Egyptian stations, especially Kafr El Sheikh, are the biggest deal since the company's inception.
It is a great challenge for the company and the crew, who work 24 hours a day around, while the plant started production and pumping electricity to the unified network..

The new station in the city of Albarlos, is the largest installed plant for the production of electricity in the world, and there are stations installed in some Arab countries, but less productive than the giant power station of Albarlos, there is no installed power station in the world that produces 4800 megawatts, in addition to its establishment in a record time as it is The case in the project of Albarlos.

*Completion of 78% of the project plan according to the unprecedented time schedule in the world
*
Implementation began in September 2015 and is expected to be completed in May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Russian* Deputy Minister of Industry and Trade, headed *a large delegation of representatives of 35 Russian companies*, on a two-day visit during which he will discuss with officials the establishment of *the Russian industrial zone in Egypt.

اليوم السابع*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indian Ambassador:*Indian Investors* are turning to Egypt after recent economic reforms

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Minister of Industry: We have answered the questions of *French companies* wishing to invest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> If Egypt sets up basis in Halayeb and the south this will make Sudan behave again , after all its ruled by an MB group .



At the moment their focus is on Libya and the obvious threat coming from there. I'm sure Sudan is monitored but pushed back because the water situation is somewhat static for the time being, but once they feel Libya is "secure," (and I put that in parenthesis because there might be a very drastic plan to achieve that and not sure if they'll go that way, but it's quite possible since Libya is a major security problem that can remain that way for decades which doesn't bode well for Egypt and it needs to be dealt with), then Sudan will be next.



The SC said:


> The Egyptian Navy commander said that Egypt will build 5 new naval bases, the biggest will have an air base, air defence systems and much more, it will be the biggest naval base on the red sea side..



Honestly, bro, I know he said that but I personally think that's too many. They really only need 2 more (one of those with the airbase) because they already have Alexandria with the submarine base, Marsa Matruh, Port Said, Gharda2a (or Hurghada), Safaga, Bernice and of course Suez my goodness why would they need 5 more! lol, they need to chill out a bit and just build the one with the airbase (probably in the Red Sea district) and the other in the Med and just renovate the existing ones. Sometimes I think they're high on some medicine with all these super ambitious military projects.

@WebMaster , is it possible to sticky this thread?

*Dabaa nuclear project contracts to be finalized Monday: Minister of Electricity*
*September 14, 2017
1:53 pm*

*



*

Minister of Electricity, Mohammed Shaker, revealed in a Wednesday press conference that the ministry has drafted the contracts for al-Dabaa nuclear project in preparation for laying its foundation during the upcoming visit of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Egypt.

The project, which embodies friendship and cooperation between Egypt and Russia according to previous statements by president Sisi in August, will generate 4800 Mw till 2024.

Shaker added that the cabinet approved to amend law no 13 of 1976 on the establishment of Nuclear Power Plant Authority (NPPA) during the Wednesday meeting. The draft law raised tax and custom exemptions on using nuclear power for development purposes.

The government also signed an agreement with The State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC), during President’s Sisi visit to China in September, to set up 500kw electric lines which help in improving Egypt’s electricity transmission in anticipation of increased demand, Shaker announced.

The government set an energy strategy until 2035 to develop electricity transmission networks in Egypt, Shaker explained. 25 percent of electric power will be generated from renewable resources in 2022, increasing to 37 percent in 2035.

The Ministry of Electricity obtained LE one billion from the ministry of planning to rehabilitate electric transmission lines inside dangerous buildings and areas, in addition to installing 250,000 smart meters, Shaker claimed.

*http://www.egyptindependent.com/dab...tracts-finalized-monday-minister-electricity/*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Cooperation agreement with the Korean Association for the establishment of an integrated agricultural city*

The agreement provides for the establishment of an integrated agricultural city project on an area of 300 thousand feddans in the south-east of the Qattara and its extension, with a financial portfolio of about 10 billion dollars. He pointed out that the project includes projects for agriculture according to the latest systems, science and technology and advanced agricultural methods, As well as the establishment of 50 thousand smart greenhouses, farms for the development of livestock, fish and poultry, and projects for the production of feed and the agriculture of Astiva (sugar substitute), as well as treatment and purification of water and desalination of seawater, and the establishment of power plants To provide the necessary renewable energy. He pointed out that the agreement provides that all the employees of the project are Egyptians under the supervision of Korean experts. The company to provide feasibility studies and time programs for the implementation of the project within six months.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*February 19, 2017
Announcement of the first phase draw of the 1.5 million feddans project within 10 days*

- President of the Egyptian countryside company announces the draw for the first 500 thousand feddans within the million and a half feddans project within 10 days ..
- Ather Hanoura announced to the Prime Minister: an initiative with 9 banks to finance small farmers and young people with a decreasing interest 5% .. He warns: If anyone messes up with the land, we'll take it back from him..





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
March 4, 2017*

Ministry of Agriculture begins training of 270 thousand graduates to work in cooperation with the education ministry and universities .. The project starts with 100 thousand greenhouses in 7 regions and the start of the first phase with 10 thousand feddans .. Minister: the project aims to achieve increased production and raise the rate of export..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

January 26, 2017

*Egypt o achieve self-sufficiency of wheat soon .. Five ministers are witnessing the celebration of the opening of the project to grow the crops twice a year..*

- Self-sufficiency of wheat will provide Egypt with 200 billion pounds in economy, apart from the one and a half million acres
- The farmer adds new crop structures that maximize economic returns
- Wheat cultivation in 3 months instead of 6
- The idea was four years ago
- The experience realises self-sufficiency in wheat
- The idea is based on cooling wheat grains
- Former FAO adviser: Wheat growing twice a year realises Egypt's self-sufficiency

Egypt succeeded through research team of the National Water Research Center of the Ministry of Irrigation in the invention and cultivation of wheat crops twice during the winter season, which contributes to self-sufficiency and meets the needs of the local market of the crop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*The New Capital of Egypt*

Center of the town





The largest church in Egypt in the new administrative capital due to open next January










Designs of the government district in the new administrative capital




































President al-Sisi discusses with the Minister of Housing the construction of factories for 4 billion dollars in the administrative capital.. the project is a proposal by the Chinese CFLD company, for 4$ billion in the next five years for a total of 13.5$billion in the next 10 years.

The company's plan includes the establishment of a smart village, a technologically advanced and environmentally friendly industrial zone and a residential city, as well as a full range of roads, facilities and services including schools, university, research centers and leisure clubs. These investments will contribute to the development of 7319 acres, providing more than 230,000 jobs by the tenth year.


The President stressed the importance of ensuring compliance with the time programs specified in the implementation of the construction of the new cities. This should be done in accordance with the best quality standards and the latest technologies.





















http://www.elbalad.news/2841697

Dr. Sahar Nasr, Minister of Investment and International Cooperation, revealed that a new Chinese company will set up 4 factories and a university in the new administrative capital for 40% of the profits without burdening the government with any burdens, pointing out that it will study its project especially as it will promote the capital and attract new Chinese companies.

Nasr said in a press statement that all ministries are working on completing the investment map and the provinces too are doing the same. The map will include about 600 different investment opportunities, pointing out that the German grant of 250 million dollars will come soon, in addition to the rest of the loan of the World Bank and the African Development Bank.

The minister of investment and international cooperation said that the payment of the oil companies' entitlements of about 750 million dollars, has been reinjected into the expansions of the Egyptian market due to the confidence in the economy during the current period.

http://www.youm7.com/3327942

British University of Liverpool is seeking to establish a branch and a research center in the new administrative capital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

_*



*

*26 Wonderful information in numbers..For the new administrative capital*_​*


City of Business
*
30% of the city serves the business sector
*

Sustainable energy city 
*
70% of the roofs are covered with solar modules
*

A green city
*
15 m 2 per capita of green areas
*

A city of habitation and life
*
40% of the city is designated for housing
*

big city
*
705 km 2 or 168 thousand acres, equal to 4 times the area of Washington
* 

A smart city
*
70% of the city is covered by a global information network
* 

Easy to navigate inner city
*
150-40 m View main roads and transport networks for all categories
* 

City for Hiking and Recreation
*
40% of the road network is dedicated to pedestrians and bicycles
*

Commercial Centres
*
8 million square meters dedicated to commercial centers and 20 large investment projects
*

Residential neighbourhood
*
6.5 million people will be able to accommodate them without congestion
*

A huge central garden
*
25 km 2 Green River


*Modern City Planning*

13 sectors each of which is a unique sector and distinct in activity


*Industrial areas*

11.5 km 2


*Solar farms*

11.5 km 2

*
Land for Urban Development*

50 km 2


*Administrative Towers*

38.6 km 2


*Major projects and investments*

25 km 2

*
An area for ministries and government agencies*

4.5 km 2


*Main roads*

650 Km


*international Airport*

33 km 2


*Conference center*

1 km 2


*Smart Village*

0.86 km 2 centers for scientific and technological research


*Knowledge City*

1.49 km 2 Complex for universities and local and international schools


*Medical City*

2.26 km 2


*Opera House*

3 halls with a total capacity of 3300 people and an outdoor theater


*City Exhibitions*

3.78 km





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*June 18, 2017

Sisi directed the ministers and the Chinese company representatives to end the project of the electric train between Asalam and the administrative capital within two years
*
President Abdul-Fattah al-Sisi held a meeting Tuesday with representatives of the Chinese Companies Alliance, which will carry out the electricity train project between the Asalam city and the new administrative capital through the 10th of Ramadan City, in the presence of Dr. Hisham Arafat, Minister of Transport.

The meeting discussed the latest developments in the negotiations on the implementation of the electric train project, which comes within the framework of the plan implemented by the Ministry of Transport to develop the railway network at the level of the Republic and improve the services it provides, said official spokesman Alaa Yousuf.

Dr. Hisham Arafat said during the meeting that the project will contribute to enhance the efforts of urban development along the course of the train, as well as the reduction of traffic congestion and environmental considerations and energy conservation.

The spokesman added that the representatives of the Chinese Companies Alliance reviewed during the meeting the various stages of the implementation of the railway project, which is expected to extend for 66 km and includes 11 stations.

The officials of Chinese companies stressed their keenness to entrust the implementation of civil works and construction work and installation of rails to Egyptian construction companies, which will provide thousands of jobs. The Minister of Transport said that the project is to connect the electric train project with the third line of the metro in the city of Asalam, linking between the cities of Greater Cairo such as the 'Obour, the Sharq and Badr with the new administrative capital through the tenth of Ramadan city.

Alaa Yousef added that during the meeting, the President directed to proceed with the implementation of the electric train project, taking into account what will contribute to providing a safe and sophisticated means of transport for the transfer of citizens between Greater Cairo and the new administrative capital. As well as facilitating the transport of individuals, goods and production requirements to and from cities and industrial zones located on the railway line, such as the city of Rubikki and others.

The President also stressed the need to compress the proposed timetable for the implementation of the project to be completed in full within two years, in addition to reaching the best contractual conditions, including the provision of regular maintenance of trains and training required for the project workers to ensure the maintenance of the high level of service to be provided.

http://www.youm7.com/3330595

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

A huge central Park





The new capital International airport (ready)






*Learn about the main design concept and construction of the Ring Tower in the new administrative capital*​
*The Ring Tower*​





The aim of the design team was to create a tower that will be a distinct and unique structural and architectural sign in the world to express Egypt in the modern era. The tower was proposed at a height of about 600 m and its elements extend over 1600 meters vertically..

It is located on the *Green River* (see the first picture of this post) at the entrance of the city, where it heads towards the east and west directions in a way that the sun rises and sets inside the ring.. Which causes its lighting to change with the movement and energy of the sun, and by using the Hologram technology of and express from inside the alley to the city through the axis of the Egyptians of the South (Mohammed Bin Zayed currently)
It contains the largest air-conditioned fountain exploited for power generation, and it uses the latest technologies of sustainability to be a distinctive international mark for Egypt and the Egyptians in the modern era ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The latest satellite image of the new electric power station of the new capital





*
President Al-Sisi: "The Administrative Capital" will be a civilized model for future Egypt*















































*Minister of Sports: 600 million pounds cost for establishing the sports complex in the administrative capital




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Really impressive stuff. It's the only way to bring modernity to Egypt, to build new. It would be a practical impossibility to "renovate" Cairo without either displacing millions and it would be cost prohibitive anyway. But Cairo does need a lot of updating, especially with gas to certain communities, sanitation to certain communities and transportation. They've started some of that but a long way to go. 

There are some hidden consequences to having a new, modern city, though. We'll have to see how it transpires.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Egypt Ranks First in ‘Where to invest in Africa 2018’ List*





EGYPTIAN STREETS
SEPTEMBER 21, 2017





Courtesy of Matjaz Kacicnik
Egypt has replaced South Africa and made it to the top of “Where to invest in Africa in 2018” list released by the Rand Merchant Bank (RMB)

South Africa is now second on the list. RMB said in a report, “Egypt displaced South Africa because of its superior economic activity score and sluggish growth rates in South Africa, which have deteriorated markedly over the past seven years.”

The top ten investment destinations include Morocco in the third place and Ethiopia in the fourth place.

In November 2016, Egypt started its economic reform program backed by the IMF after it had taken several measures, including the imposition of Value Added Taxes (VAT) and gradual removal of subsidies, to receive a $US 12 billion loan.

The recent economic reform program has pressured nearly half of the population who live either near to or under the poverty line. Egypt has been adopting several social programs in an attempt to protect people on low incomes.

In June, president Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi ratified a long-awaited investment law which grants the investors multiple incentives to encourage the investment climate in Egypt.

https://egyptianstreets.com/2017/09/21/egypt-ranks-first-in-where-to-invest-in-africa-2018-list/

*Egypt, UAE to build industrial zone at Suez Canal*




Egypt’s General Authority of the Suez Canal Economic Zone (SCZone) yesterday signed an initial partnership agreement with the UAE-based port operator DP World to develop the planned economic zone near the Suez Canal, the _Anadolu Agency_ reported.

The joint contract is a prelude to the final agreement which will be signed between the two sides “upon the completion of all procedures”.

The partnership aims to establish a joint development company between the SCZone Authority and DP World to implement a sustainable and integrated economic zone in Egypt’s north-eastern port, including a free industrial zone and other development projects.

The new company will be 51 per cent owned by the General SCZone Authority, which was founded in 2015 to administer and manage the development project, while the other 49 per cent will be owned by DP World.

Under the agreement, DP World will carry out the development of 95,000 square kilometres in Egypt’s north-eastern area of Ain Sokhna at the southern end of the Suez Canal. The project also includes the construction of a 75 kilometre industrial area and a 20 kilometre residential area which will accommodate 650,000 people.

The SC Zone project is set to provide some 500,000 job opportunities.


The partnership, which was signed in the United Arab Emirates (UAE), was first announced on 9 August following talks between Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi, SCZone Authority Chairman Mohab Mamish, and DP World’s Chairman and CEO Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem.

Following the signing of the agreement, Mamish said the agreement will be a “leap” in the Egyptian economy.

“The joint venture will allow a developmental, economic and industrial renaissance that achieves the joint goals for the two countries [Egypt and the UAE],” he noted.

Sulayem said that the project aims to transform the SCZone into a global integrated industrial zone that serves the objectives of sustainable development in Egypt.

We are confident that the Egyptian government will overcome all the current economic and social obstacles … we will work with Egypt to make this project a success.



Sulayem noted that project also aims at transforming the SCZone into an extension to the UAE’s Jebel Ali Free Zone, benefiting from the network of international companies currently present there.

DP World is one of the world’s largest port operators. It operates around 78 seaports in 40 countries around the globe.

The Suez Canal is the fastest shipping route between Europe and Asia. It is one of Egypt’s key sources of foreign currency, bringing in about $5 billion a year.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20170922-egypt-uae-to-build-industrial-zone-at-suez-canal/


@Khafee @Gomig-21 @Saif al-Arab @Amir_Pharaoh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

I'm glad this project seems to be coming to fruition. They've been talking about this for a short while now.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> South Africa is now second on the list. RMB said in a report, “Egypt displaced South Africa because of its superior economic activity score and sluggish growth rates in South Africa, which have deteriorated markedly over the past seven years.”



And this despite South Africa's very decent defense industry. We can only imagine if Egypt really developed its defense industry, to even South Africa's level where it would be relative to MENA and not just Africa.

Egypt and the UAE partnership is booming with a lot of these projects. And the UAE is also partnered with South Africa in several defense projects such as the development of the Tariq missile which is rumored to being purchased by the Egyptian military. A lot of interconnected parts. 



EgyptianAmerican said:


> The Suez Canal is the fastest shipping route between Europe and Asia. It is one of Egypt’s key sources of foreign currency, bringing in about *$5 billion a year.*



@The SC Look at that number, brother. That's closer to my original and incorrectly figured calculation if you remember, and less than half of the $11 billion we figured. That one day earning must've been an anomaly if there is any truth to this figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm glad this project seems to be coming to fruition. They've been talking about this for a short while now.
> 
> 
> 
> And this despite South Africa's very decent defense industry. We can only imagine if Egypt really developed its defense industry, to even South Africa's level where it would be relative to MENA and not just Africa.
> 
> Egypt and the UAE partnership is booming with a lot of these projects. And the UAE is also partnered with South Africa in several defense projects such as the development of the Tariq missile which is rumored to being purchased by the Egyptian military. A lot of interconnected parts.
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC Look at that number, brother. That's closer to my original and incorrectly figured calculation if you remember, and less than half of the $11 billion we figured. That one day earning must've been an anomaly if there is any truth to this figure.


It was $11 billion before the revolution _according to some sources_ and it has dwindled to around $5 billion now, that means that daily earnings were lower, but seemingly, it is getting up on its feet again with the second line as we saw in recent news when a record crossing of the canal was registered and for much bigger ships this time, so I believe it will recover soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It was $11 billion before the revolution _according to some sources_ and it has dwindled to around $5 billion now, that means that daily earnings were lower, but seemingly, it is getting up on its feet again with the second line as we saw in recent news when a record crossing of the canal was registered and for much bigger ships this time, so I believe it will recover soon..



Yep, the daily earnings probably fluctuate immensely for whatever reason, and that one particular day that registered $65 million was more like the exception rather than the rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Egypt will be a competitive, balanced and diversified economy counting on innovation and knowledge, based on justice, social integration and participation with a balanced and diverse ecosystem that takes advantage of the genius of the human and the place to achieve sustainable development and to improve the quality of life of Egyptians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed meets with Egypt president Sisi in Abu Dhabi*


The two sides agreed to concentrate efforts along with the international community in tackling extremism across the region and eliminating sub-state interference in the internal affairs of various Arab countries






Egyptian president Abdel Fattah El Sisi and Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, discussed combating terrorism and eliminating the financing of extremist groups at a meeting on Monday in Abu Dhabi. 

The two sides agreed to concentrate efforts along with the international community in tackling extremism across the region and eliminating interference in the internal affairs of various Arab countries.

"The Emirati-Egyptian co-ordination has proved its hardness over the past years in facing various challenges in the region, foremost of which is the challenge of terrorism, which has become a serious global threat that cannot be tolerated,” Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed said to UAE state news agency Wam.

Combating this threat “calls for a serious Arab, regional and international stand to face this threat, that targets everyone without exception”, he added.

Mr El Sisi stressed Egypt's keenness to continue developing bilateral relations and co-ordination with the UAE at all levels on various regional and international issues.

The security of the Gulf states is an integral part of Egypt's national security, he said.

The visit reflects the "two countries’ keenness to consult one another on the current challenges faced by the region" which require "joining efforts to protect Arab national unity against attempts to destabilise Arab states and interfere in their domestic affairs", the Egyptian president added.

Mr El Sisi's discussions during his two-day visit to the UAE will focus on deepening relations and improving stability in the region, the Egyptian state news agency reported, quoting the president's office.

“The president will discuss with senior UAE officials the close bilateral relationship between the two countries, as well as consulting and co-operating on a number of issues including combating terrorism along with regional and international crises,” it said.

The visit comes after the UAE, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Bahrain cut diplomatic and travel ties with Qatar on June 5, accusing Doha of supporting terrorism and extremism and trying to destabilise the region. The boycott has resulted in the worst diplomatic spat in GCC history.

The UAE and Egypt are also working to promote political stability in Libya, where the lack of a central authority has allowed extremist militant groups such as ISIL to gain a foothold in recent years.

Wael Al Sayed Mohammed Jad, Egyptian Ambassador to the UAE, said strategic relations between the UAE and Egypt are based on historic foundations.

Mr El Sisi's visit will also look to strengthen economic and commercial relations between the two countries, he told Wam.

According to the ambassador, the UAE is the leading foreign investor in Egypt, with the value of Emirati investments reaching US$6.2 billion (Dh22.8bn), while the value of the commercial exchange between both countries in the previous year reached $3.3bn, with $2.4bn accounting for Egyptian exports and $900 million for Emirati exports to Egypt.

There are further opportunities to develop these ties, he added.

https://www.thenational.ae/world/me...th-egypt-president-sisi-in-abu-dhabi-1.661446

*The International Finance Corporation to Invest $150 Million in Agriculture in Egypt*
*



*
The International Finance Corporation (IFC) has agreed to pump $US 150 million in direct investments in Egypt’s agriculture sector in partnership with the country’s private sector, Minister of Investment and International Cooperation Sahar Nasr said in a statement on Saturday.

Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi met with the World Bank Chief Jim Yong Kim in New York on Thursday on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly meetings agreed on a deal to enhance cooperation between Egypt and the World Bank.

Nasr expressed her aspirations for further cooperation with the World Bank group and hopes to sign new investment agreements during the upcoming annual meetings of the Bank in Washington in October.

Earlier in July, the Egyptian Ministry of Agriculture Spokesman Hamed Abdel-Dayem told Reuters that the government aims to increase cotton production to hit 1.4 million qintars (160 kg) in the fiscal year 2017/2018, compared to 700,000 qintars a year ago.

On July 11, Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi also held a meeting with Prime Minister Sherif Ismail as well as the ministers of agriculture and trade and the public enterprise sector in order to discuss ways of boosting the famed industry.

Agriculture remains a significant contributor to Egypt’s economy contributing up to 14.5 percent of GDP and 28 percent of all jobs. Agriculture employs almost 45 percent of all women in the workforce.

The agriculture sector in Egypt is dominated by small farms which use traditional practices that do not comply with internationally recognized standards. For example, farmers tend to overuse and misuse agricultural chemicals and use outdated technologies and tools for land preparation, irrigation, and harvesting.

https://egyptianstreets.com/2017/09...o-invest-150-million-in-agriculture-in-egypt/


*Egypt's El Gouna Film Festival shines with plural cultures: GFF director*

by Mahmoud Fouly

HURGHADA, Egypt, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- Egypt's El Gouna Film Festival (GFF) aspires to be a destination of Arab and international movie stars and filmmakers, GFF Director Intishal al-Tamimi said in an interview with Xinhua.

Scheduled for Sept. 22-29 at the Red Sea resort town of El-Gouna under the slogan of "Cinema for Humanity," the GFF screens some 69 films from around 40 countries, including 16 feature films, 18 short films and 12 long documentaries, in addition to 19 films outside the official competition and four in a special program.

"The town is brightened by the festival and the earnest, high quality work and preparation, as it aspires to make the GFF a fixed annual gathering of Arab and international movie stars and filmmakers," said the GFF chief.

Tamimi, a 63-year-old Iraqi national and a well-known figure in the regional film industry, said that the GFF is so ambitious despite the challenges of lacking sufficient facilities and being held in a newly-constructed town with only three theatres specially built for the festival.

"There is not a large screening venue for the festival activities, so we initiated the idea of installing a large screen in the open air, facing the challenges of sound quality, convenient height and suitable seats," Tamimi continued, adding, "I believe we have succeeded in overcoming these challenges well."

Most of the GFF senior and junior organizers are young men and women, which Tamimi explained it was intentionally meant to cope with the novelty and ambition of the fast-expanding town of El Gouna, adjacent to world famous Hurghada resort city of Egypt's Red Sea province.

During the opening ceremony, the GFF awarded superstar Adel Imam, top comedian in Egypt and the Arab world, with the Career Achievement Award and it plans to honor international superstar Forest Whitaker at the closing gala.

"A festival does not honor an artist but it is the artist that honors the festival," Tamimi told Xinhua, stressing that the participation of distinguished Egyptian stars like Imam and Yousra, Arab stars like Hend Sabry and Hiam Abbass, and international stars like Whitaker and Dylan McDermott shows confidence in the festival and its staff.

"It asserts that the festival is heading in the right direction," he said.

The newly-born festival has opened with Egyptian movie "Sheikh Jackson" for promising filmmaker Amr Salama. It also screens the opening film of Spain's San Sebastian Film Festival "Submergence" for veteran German director Wim Wenders and Argentinean film "Zama" for auteur Lucrecia Martel that has recently been screened in Venice, New York, Toronto and London film festivals.

"More than 70 percent of the features screened at the GFF are two months old and they are all strong, modern and good movies," said the GFF director.

The GFF holds several cinematic activities to encourage young filmmakers and screenwriters including "Tayarah" workshop for online-based short films, which has received more than 700 short film projects that have been narrowed down to five before the festival kicked off.

Although the GFF is mainly funded by private sector sponsors with its main co-founders are two Egyptian business tycoons Naguib Sawiris and his brother Samih Sawiris, the Ministry of Tourism partly helped in the finance due to the event's assistance in refreshing the country's tourism sector that has been suffering over the past few years.

Tamimi, co-founder of Arab Film Festival of Rotterdam in 2001 and director of Arab programming at latest Abu Dhabi Festival, said that the GFF is not intended to be a competitor with Cairo International Film Festival, Egypt's major film gala that has been held since 1976.

He stressed that both are meant to enrich the cinema industry in the country.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-09/25/c_136637047.htm

*British trade delegation arrives in Egypt to explore new investment opportunities*
*



*
UK Trade Envoy to Egypt Jeffrey Donaldson arrived in Cairo on Saturday, accompanied by representatives of various British companies, aiming to explore new investment opportunties in Egypt, the British embassy in Cairo said in a statement.



The delegation is looking to make investments in the key sectors of infrastructure, agriculture, healthcare and defence.

Fourteen companies are represented by the delegation, including London International Patient Services, Rolls Royce and Bombardier, with 70 percent of those involved being new investors in Egypt.

The embassy statement quoted British Ambassador to Cairo John Casson as saying, "It’s an exciting time to be welcoming a new generation of British companies that are looking for business opportunities here."

The delegation is due to attend several meetings with Egyptian officials, including Prime Minister Sherif Ismail, Chairman of the Suez Canal Economic Zone Mohab Mameesh, and the ministers of investment, housing, trade, transport and petroleum.

The British delegation is also expected to visit the new administrative capital and meet with the project's chairman Ayman Ismail.

"The recent reforms that have been implemented have brought about stronger economic growth in Egypt and this has heightened the interest of British companies in doing business with Egypt," said Donaldson.

As part of its plan to improve the investment environment, Egypt has been implementing an economic reform programme to close budget deficits and streamline investment laws. Last November, the government floated the Egyptian pound to push its value closer to real market level.

This visit by the UK business delegation was announced earlier this month.

In August, UK minister for the Middle East Alastair Burt visited Cairo for talks with Egyptian officials on British-Egyptian cooperation and UK support for Egypt, especially in economic and educational reform.

The UK is Egypt’s number-one foreign investor, with $43 billion of inflows and over 1,450 British businesses active. It is also a major investor in Egypt’s oil and gas sector, the statement says.

The British embassy said that British investment in Egypt has been growing recently, citing several examples. The British manufacturer SEWS opened a new factory in Egypt in August, while the British telecommunications company Vodafone has allocated EGP 2 billion to expansion in Egypt this year.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...ade-delegation-arrives-in-Egypt-to-explo.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egypt enters modern technologies from the big door ... *

Egypt finally entered *the fiber optic industry* "the first Arab African Middle East nation to enter this era" and the fifth country in the world that manufactures optical fiber ..side by side with
Germany and Japan in fiber optic manufacturing..

- Egypt is also entering the era of* Internet of things* which is the technology of the next world to make Egypt become the fourth country in the world in the manufacture of internet of things..

- Egypt enters the era of *technology in 7 technological zones* manufacturing from needles to missiles ..

- Egypt is entering the era of* industrial electrical transformers* in the largest plant in the Middle East in the electrical Ain Sokhna in partnership with China ..

- Egypt is entering the era of *manufacturing the optical communications components and “Making of a Chip” from Sand to Silicon* with white sand which was forbidden for export ..

- Egypt enters the era of *giant technology platforms*, the largest platform in the Middle East in partnership with the UAE ..

- Egypt penetrates *the space industry* by launching 5 small satellites in 2017 and preparing for the launch of the first Egyptian space agency in a few months ..

- Egypt enters *the gold minting industry* in Marsi Alam by establishing the only city in the East, Europe and Africa to mint gold instead of gold travelling to Canada.. Egypt will thus become the hub of the region for gold minting.

- Egypt is entering the age of *the automobile manufacturing industry* and not only assembly, in the largest complex for car industry in the region of the Suez canal with many international brands seeking to set up factories in Egypt ..

- Egypt enters the era of of *smart phones manufacturing* in the largest factory for the smart phones with a Chinese partnership in 2017, in the region of Burj Al Arab ..

- Egypt exploits its treasure of *black sand in the manufacture of missile and aircraft structures* and the establishment of the biggest metal separation plant in the area of Al-Borlos.

- Egypt enters *the industry of blades of wind turbines and solar panels* in partnership with German companies ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is among the top 9 countries in the export of IT services and software, according to the Gartner Global Report 2017*







A recent report ranked Egypt among the top 9 major global locations in the export of IT services, software and communications services to Europe, Middle East and Africa.

In its summary of the report on Egypt, which ITIDA obtained a copy of, it outlined in a statement on Sunday the competitive advantages of the country as an attractive destination for the provision of cross-border services, Skills, competitive prices, and outstanding geographical location for EMEA operations, as well as English language proficiency with a neutral tone vis a vis most competitive countries.

The report pointed out the doubling of cross-border services in terms of volume over the past five years, through multinational, multinational and regional companies from Egypt to more than 100 countries.

The report attributed the growth of the ICT sector to the ongoing investment in infrastructure and efforts to eliminate the business bureaucracy, which includes the 2016 reforms to facilitate the establishment of companies and transactions with all types of investors.

The report also focused on the low cost of Egyptian labor in a highly competitive manner. The costs of exporting services to the outside world have declined, especially with the depreciation of the pound against the dollar. Gartner estimated that the software developer in Egypt gets between $ 5,000 and $ 7,000 per year .

http://www.almasdar.com/69107

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Egypt keen to apply quality standards in all sectors to enhance Egyptian products competitiveness: Kabil*

Preparation of 228 new standards, 751 inspection campaigns on the factories, analysing 4,835 testing samples 

Minister of Industry and Trade Tarek Kabil said that Egypt is keen on applying international quality standards to enhance the competitiveness of Egyptian products and services across all sectors.

This came following the receiving of three detailed reports on performance indicators of the Egyptian Organisation of Standardisation and Quality, the Industry Control Authority, and the Chemical Administration last August as part of the monthly follow up of the implementation stages of the Egyptian quality system.

He pointed out that the ministry is restructuring the national quality system.

Moreover, he pointed to the establishment of the National Council for Industrial Quality Assurance to be the national reference of quality Egyptian industries follow, including all the aspects of the quality standards’ structure. This is besides the accreditation, conformity, and standard specifications.

In the same context, the chairperson of the Organisation of Standardisation and Quality, Ashraf Afifi, said the authority conducted a periodic inspection on the quality mark of 59 companies.


Meanwhile, the authority confirmed the compliance of the quality specification of four companies applying for the quality mark.

He added that the authority conducted 11 visits to companies that already have the quality mark.

About 300 international certificates were registered in the Organisation of Standardisation and Quality, in addition to the preparation of 228 new standards ready for accreditation, according to Afifi.

In the field of testing and industrial calibration, Afifi pointed out that the Organisation of Standardisation and Quality conducted 1,211 measurements and 6,306 tests.

Chemist Ibrahim Elmanasterly, the head of the Industrial Control Authority, said that the authority made 751 field inspections last August.

The field inspection includes the withdrawal of samples and taking the required legal procedures through the inspection to ensure factories are applying the quality standards to their products.

In another context, he pointed out that the authority received 410 inquiries and 261 complaints from citizens.

Meanwhile, Magdy Fahmy, the head of the Chemical Administration, said the authority carried out tests and laboratory analysis for 4,835 samples last August.


https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/09/...ance-egyptian-products-competitiveness-kabil/

*Egypt on Track for Year-End IMF Payment, but 32 Percent Inflation a Worry*

CAIRO — Egypt has made a "good start" to its reform programme despite seeking waivers for missing targets in June and a deeper-than-expected currency depreciation, the International Monetary Fund said on Tuesday.

It should get its $2 billion (1.49 billion pounds) IMF loan payment after the year-end review, the Fund said, but inflation -- running at just under 32 percent in August -- remains the key risk for stability.

Egypt agreed a three-year, $12 billion IMF loan programme in November that is tied to sweeping reforms such as spending cuts and tax hikes.

They are designed to help revive an economy hard hit by a shortage of foreign currency and investment in the turmoil that followed its 2011 uprising.

In a review since the deal, the IMF said Egypt should receive a third loan instalment of around $2 billion after a second check of progress at the end of this year, but indicators pointed to progress and consolidated economic growth.

"Stabilization is already gaining a foothold, and we have seen positive trends," Subir Lall, IMF mission chief for Egypt, Middle East and Central Asia, said in an online briefing.

"This is a very ambitious programme. It takes time to work, but it's well-calibrated and over the course of this economic programme of three years, we should definitely be seeing the payoff."

The IMF has already approved $4 billion in loan instalments, most recently releasing $1.25 billion for Egypt.

Inflation, however, reached three-decade highs in July after fuel price hikes under the IMF deal. It has since dipped a bit although high costs have hit many Egyptians hard in the import-dependent state. Since the Egyptian pound was floated last year, the currency has roughly halved in value.

Lull said Egypt's inflation is expected to fall to "slightly above" 10 percent by the end of fiscal year 2017/2018 and to single digits by 2019


Annual urban consumer price inflation dipped to 31.9 percent year-on-year in August from 33.0 percent in July, according to the official CAPMAS statistics agency. Core inflation, which strips out volatile items like food, decreased to 34.86 percent from 35.26 percent, according to the central bank.

The finance minister last week gave a more cautious outlook saying he expects inflation to drop below 15 percent by the end of the 2017-2018 fiscal year.

"The inflation target of 10 percent by June 2018 seems optimistic. We agree more with the (Central Bank of Egypt's) target of 13 percent (+/-3 percent) by the end of 2018," said Radwa El Swaify, head of research at Pharos Securities Brokerage in Cairo.

In a statement earlier, the IMF said Egypt's transition to a flexible exchange rate went smoothly with the parallel market disappearing and central bank reserves increasing significantly.

Foreign currency shortages hampered the country's ability to purchase abroad, creating a black market and slowing economic growth. But foreign reserves have been recovering since the currency float, rising to $36.14 billion by the end of August. They rose $4.73 billion between June and July alone.

"Market confidence is returning and capital flows are increasing. These augur well for future growth. The authorities' immediate priority is to reduce inflation, which poses a risk to macroeconomic stability," the IMF said.

It said it had agreed to a request for a waiver after Egypt missed primary fiscal balance and fuel subsidy bill requirements for end-June. The waiver was granted in part because of planned strong fiscal adjustments in the next two years.

The IMF said the country's current account deficit was seen narrowing to 4.6 percent of GDP in 2017/18 fiscal year and to 3.8 percent in 2018/19. It said it primary fiscal deficit seen at 1.8 percent of GDP, exceeding the programme target of 1 percent.

(Reporting by Patrick Markey and Arwa Gaballa Editing and Graphics by Jeremy Gaunt)

https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/09/26/business/26reuters-egypt-economy-imf.html

*Egypt: July oil and gas output hit 6.1m tons – report*

Egypt’s production of oil and natural gas reached 6.1 million tons in July 2017 compared to 5.5 million tons in July 2016, state official statistics body (CAPMAS) said on its monthly bulletin on Tuesday.CAPMAS added that the local consumption of oil and natural gas also saw an increase of up to 6.8 million tons year-on-year in July, up from 6.7 million tons, while the consumption of other petroleum products decreased to 2.92 million tons compared to 3.27 million tons.

On the other hand, CAPMAS noted that the imported volumes of Butane gas also leveled up to 167,200 tons from 165,200 tons in July 2016.

As for diesel oil, July 2017’s production hit 617,000 tons with a consumption of 1.165 million tons, compared to 556,000 and 1.176 million tons in the same period of the previous year.

https://journalducameroun.com/en/egypt-july-oil-and-gas-output-hit-6-1m-tons-report/


*Suez Canal chief says Mercedes-Benz to establish new facility in economic zone*

CAIRO (Reuters) - Mercedes-Benz is set to return to Egypt with a 50,000 square meter distribution facility in the new economic zone near the Suez Canal, Suez Canal Authority Chairman Mohab Mamish said on Tuesday.

The Suez Canal Economic Zone, a mega-project launched in 2015 to create an international hub for global manufacturers along the canal, is expected to eventually make up about a third of the country’s economy.

A Mercedes spokesperson was not immediately able to comment on the agreement about a distribution center -- although she said no decision had been taken about starting local production of passenger cars in Egypt.


“Mercedes is continuously examining conditions in all markets and regions with a view to market growth and sales prospects and adjusts it’s market strategy accordingly,” the spokesperson said.

Mamish said the new facility it would also be a logistical redistribution center that will service local and regional markets.

He was speaking at a news conference following a meeting attended by Prime Minister Sherif Ismail and the company’s regional director.

Egypt has been on a drive to reform the economy and lure back foreign investors who fled after the 2011 uprising.

It enacted a new investment code which is expected to boost badly needed investment by cutting bureaucracy, especially for starting projects, and providing more incentives to investors looking to put money into Egypt.


The zone will be eligible for these new incentives.

Mercedes-Benz ended local production of passenger cars in Egypt in 2015 over fears that free trade agreements the country signed with the EU would make assembly not profitable in the long run.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-d...-facility-in-economic-zone-idUSKCN1C12RX?il=0

*Egypt’s Imports to UAE Increased by 125%*

In the light of the upcoming official meeting between Egypt and the UAE, the Minister of Trade of Egypt, Tarek Kabil, has confirmed that the bilateral relations are ”close and strategic”, benefiting both countries alike. The President of Egypt, Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi, accompanied by other government officials is heading to the UAE to review the areas of common interests and discuss the relations between Cairo and Abu Dhabi.

According to the data by the Ministry of Trade, the Egyptian export to the UAE has marked a significant growth during the first half of the year, reaching USD 1.204 billion, 7% up from the same period last year. In addition to that, the trade surplus in favor of Egypt was USD 735 million, compared to USD 685 million in 2016.

The Minister said the UAE has not hesitated to support the Egyptian economy during the last phase, pointing out that the UAE’s support was reflected in the form of a large number of development projects in the basic economic sectors.

The numbers have also shown that the Egyptian exports in 2016 exceeded the record of USD 2 billion for the first time. The Egyptian imports from the UAE declined by 25%to reach USD 908 million in 2016, down from USD 1.218 billion in 2015. Cairo mainly exported electrical appliances, fruits, vegetables, pharmaceuticals, food, and more. According to the trade minister, the significant increase was due mainly to two facts – the continuous effort of the government to promote local production and its high quality, that makes it highly competitive in the UAE markets.

Kabil also highlighted that the UAE was a leading investor in the Egyptian market, with investments valued at USD 6.2 billion in 868 projects in diverse fields – from telecommunications to tourism, and banking. The Minister also announced one of the latest joint initiatives of Cairo and Abu Dhabi – producing of self-destroying syringes and a real estate project with 30,000 units.


https://www.startupmgzn.com/english/news/egypts-imports-to-uae-increased-by-125/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Details of the new Port Said layout as the first million inhabitant city in Sinai *​
Sada Al-Balad was able to see the planning of the new million inhabitant city east of Port Said, including the social and medium class housing buildings.

The new million city or the so-called New Port Said is a million inhabitant city like the "New Capital - the New Alamein - the new East Port Said -the New Mansoura".

The new Port Said is the first million city in the Sinai and it is a smart city with the latest monitoring methods and the latest emergency systems.

The city provides 185,000 permanent jobs and planned to be a world-class tourist city competing with its peers in the region. The city includes international hotels, industrial islands, a fashion city and a university.

The city also includes tourist accommodation, green areas, an open beach, Disneyland, recreation areas and Universal Studios.

The city planning include a medical city, an international yacht marina, giant malls, hotel police departments, international hospitals and helipads.

The planning also include the construction of the largest seawater desalination plant in Africa, tourist resorts, a business center, an international research center, an international conference and exhibition center, an Olympic city, a golf club and a Formula One racing circuit.

The port city is located on an area of 19 thousand feddans (91,2 sq km) on the east coast of Port Said, where the largest consulting offices in Egypt has planned the city on the basis of the sustainable city and clean energy. It is to be used as support to the region of the Suez Canal axis and one of the driving forces of economic growth.

The city is planned to be a link between the eastern province of the city and its western region connecting the whole city by a road network and a railway line and through the tunnels.

A number of national, tourist and economic projects will be implemented to make the new Port Said become a tourist and international city receiving investments and implementing international projects.

Source: «صدى البلد»*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Gartner estimated that the software developer in Egypt gets between $ 5,000 and $ 7,000 per year .



Imagine that? Hopefully that will change in time ISA.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Lull said Egypt's inflation is expected to fall to "slightly above" 10 percent by the end of fiscal year 2017/2018 and to single digits by 2019



From 30% to 10% in about a year's time is very ambitious. Let's hope it works out just like that. Floating the pound was a huge gamble by Sisi and not sure he had any other choice but if it works, it'll be incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Imagine that? Hopefully that will change in time ISA.
> 
> 
> 
> From 30% to 10% in about a year's time is very ambitious. Let's hope it works out just like that. Floating the pound was a huge gamble by Sisi and not sure he had any other choice but if it works, it'll be incredible.


"Who Dares Wins"

Not only Sissi, but the Whole of Egypt is working on these projects.. one can be sure that the best Egyptian brains in every field are working on it.. be it the inflation or any other might be obstacles.."Iza A sha'bo yawman Arada Alhayat.. flaboza an yastajyba al qadar"

P.S: $ 7000 a year is 126 000 Egyptian pound (at current 18 pounds for $1).. $10 000 will be better, but hey, some sacrifices are necessary just to make it go up to $15 000 or $20 000 a year in the near future..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Russian astronaut Sergei Ryazanski posted a picture of Egypt at night through his Facebook account..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*An Egyptian-Japanese integrated complex for refining and petrochemicals in the Suez channel development Area*​
The report indicated that the detailed feasibility study for the complex is scheduled to be completed by the end of the first quarter of 2018 and put it on the production map in 2021 by producing about 3.5 million tons per year of petroleum products in addition to producing about one million tons of petrochemical products "polypropylene and ethylene derivatives" The complex will consume about 5 million tons of crude oil per year, most of which will be supplied by the production of the existing refineries in the Suez region, as well as the necessary facilities. A part of its production will be allocated to cover the needs of the local market and export the rest to international markets to increase the economic return of this giant project on the state.

The report also pointed to the Japanese company's keenness to cooperate with the Ministry of Petroleum to complete the work of the project according to specific timetables, especially as the complex is the only project of its kind in the Canal area. It will transfer new expertise and technologies to the petrochemical industry in Egypt and Add to its advanced expertise in this vital industry with the added value of natural wealth and economic returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Technology Pyramid*

The Technology Pyramid is a technology park that will constitute the area of confluence between R&D and the market. The pyramid has two primary functions. It will provide gifted graduates and technology entrepreneurs the opportunity to incubate and develop new technologies and industries. Zewail City of Science and Technology will provide some financial assistance and appropriate space on a contractual basis to enhance the level of entrepreneurship and aid in the establishment of new industries.

Equally important, the Technology Pyramid will provide opportunities for research cooperation with various sectors of technologically advanced industries. Many of these will have a presence at Zewail City, especially those that are of mutual benefit in R&D. Such services will help build a technology base and, just as importantly, retain gifted young people in the country. In the long term, the Pyramid should generate, through joint agreements, a considerable source of income for Zewail City.

By establishing the nanotechnology and nanoelectronics centers, the city is reinforcing the link between scientific research and the market through the Technology Pyramid. Zewail City is currently working on the recruitment of scientists specialized in other industries such as communications and information technology and modern agricultural technology.

https://www.zewailcity.edu.eg/main/index.php?lang=en

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Learn about 3 giant projects awaiting Alexandria in 2017
*





The governorate of Alexandria is witnessing a number of important and vital projects that serve the citizen of Alexandria, including tourism, traffic and other projects related to solving sewage crises in a number of areas of the governorate. These projects are of direct interest to President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi. He has held many meetings with the ministers to follow up on the problems experienced by the province, and to identify the projects that will work to solve them.

The most important projects to be witnessed in 2017, the birth of the project, "Tulip Sea Square", a recreational complex, on the Corniche road extends from the area of Sidi Gaber to Rushdie area, and includes the work of a tourist complex on the beach, In front of the beach, Kubri connects the project to the opposite side, through an isolated upper path, in addition to a tunnel connecting the tourist complex Mustafa Kamel with the hotel in Rushdi area, due to be completed in 2017.

On the project, Major General Reza Farahat, Governor of Alexandria, said that he will provide new jobs for the people of the governorate, along with thousands of other opportunities that will be provided by the Alexandria Development Project, which is currently being worked out with the Ministries of Defense and Housing and the governorate of Alexandria, involving international consulting offices to develop an integrated plan before the presentation to the President to launch the first stages of implementation.

...

Farahat pointed out that the most important project in terms of traffic will be the project of the "Suspended Tram ", which is expected to be started in cooperation with a French company.

http://www.elbalad.news/2602675

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Orascom, FCC Aqualia partner in mega water project in Egypt*
*Global engineering and construction contractor Orascom Construction has partnered with Spain’s FCC Aqualia to construct a US$320 million wastewater treatment plant in Egypt, The National reports.*




The two firms will jointly construct the Abu Rawash wastewater treatment plant in the North African country that is expected to serve 6 million people.

“This award confirms our ability to continue to secure quality contracts and underscores our strategy to focus on water-related projects, such as our two recently-signed water desalination plants, due to the strategic need of this sector in Egypt,” said Osama Bishai, chief executive of Orascom Construction.

The facility will have the capacity to turn 1.6 million cubic metres of wastewater per day into potable water, using primary and secondary treatment units.

The companies said that the plant will be constructed over phases taking just over three years. The joint venture will also be in charge of operating and maintaining the Abu Rawash plant.

This isn’t the first time the companies have partnered. Orascom Construction and Aqualia New Europe also own and develop the New Cairo wastewater treatment plant. This was Egypt’s first public-private partnership, which treats 250,000 cubic metres of wastewater per day.

Water requirements in the country are rising as a result of population and industrialisation.

The Arab world’s most populated country has limited supplies and wastewater is typically highly contaminated.

Treated domestic sewage is reused for irrigation, but the increasing demands for domestic water are placing pressure on the amount of sewage available for reuse.

Egypt’s water and irrigation ministry estimates that the total quality of reused treated wastewater was about 0.3 billion cubic metres in 2013.


http://cceonlinenews.com/2017/09/17/orascom-fcc-aqualia-partner-in-mega-water-project-in-egypt/


*ITFC, ILO partner to support Egypt’s industries*

UNDER the umbrella of the Aid for Trade Initiative for Arab States (AfTIAS) Program, Nasser Al-Thekair, GM Trade & Business Development on behalf of Hani Salem Sonbol, chief executive officer of the International Islamic Trade Finance Corporation (ITFC), member of the Islamic Development Bank (IDB) Group, signed a partnership agreement with Christophe Perrin, deputy director general for operations and partnership, of the International Labour Organization (ILO), for the implementation of the 2nd Phase of “Strengthening Skills for Trade and Economic Diversification- STED” in Egypt.

The signing took place during the closing session of the “Youth and Employment in North Africa” Conference on the sidelines of the WTO Public Forum 2017 in Geneva.

The two organizations partnered together in 2015 on the implementation of the first phase that has been successfully implemented in Tunisia and Egypt. This new agreement builds on the success of the first phase and meets the request from Egypt to support capacity building of the newly established Food Safety Authority, in particular its training function, and to upgrade training curricula for the furniture sector.

On the occasion of the signing, Al-Thekair said, “I am pleased with our successful partnership with ILO to work on such important programs like STED.”

“ITFC believes that providing trade support that contributes to expanding employment opportunities, especially for young people, is at the core of our developmental mandate. We will work together with ILO to help close skill gaps and increase opportunities for trade and economic diversification in Egypt,” Al-Thekair added.

In Egypt two export sectors have benefited from the STED analysis in 2014, namely the wood and furniture sector and the food processing industry. The newly established Food Safety Authority will require considerable capacity building of their staff to fulfill its mission. In addition, the furniture sector has been identified as a priority sector in the newly launched Industrial Development Strategy of the Ministry. STED will provide the support to achieve growth and decent employment creation, which in turn will increase exports and to contribute to the socio-economic development. — SG

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/518231/BUSINESS/Egypt

*Egypt, Armenia hold first cooperation committee meetings since 2005*




Egypt and Armenia have kicked off a new round of talks on economic and technical cooperation for the first time in over a decade, Egypt’s foreign ministry said on Wednesday, _Ahram Online_ reports.

Experts from the two countries met in the Armenian capital of Yerevan to begin the fifth round of a bilateral cooperation committee, Egypt’s ambassador to Armenia, Tarek Maaty, said in a statement issued by the foreign ministry.

The committee was last convened in Cairo in 2005.

The talks are especially important as they highlight “the determination of the two sides to push forward economic, trade and technical cooperation,” the statement added.

A number of agreements are expected to be signed on bilateral cooperation.

Armenia’s President Serzh Sargsyan has said he looks forward to a visit by Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi to the country, Maaty said.

Foreign Minister Edward Nalbandian also renewed his invitation to Egyptian counterpart Sameh Shoukry to visit Yerevan, the Ambassador said.

In July, Egypt and Armenia launched a regular flight connection between the two countries, as they celebrated 25 years since the signing of a 1992 agreement creating bilateral diplomatic ties.

The Armenian embassy in Cairo was opened in March 1992 and the Egyptian embassy in Armenia was set up almost a year later, according to the website of Egypt’s State Information Service

In 2015, Egypt’s Coptic Orthodox pope, Tawadros II, visited Armenia to commemorate the victims of the Armenian genocide.

http://www.armradio.am/en/2017/09/2...st-cooperation-committee-meetings-since-2005/


*US pledges over $100 mln in cooperation agreements with Egypt: Ministry*
*



*
Egypt and the US signed eight economic cooperation agreements worth $121.6 million to develop investment, education, health, agriculture and water management in line with Egypt's economic reform programme as well as the country's 2030 development plan.


Egypt's international cooperation and investment ministry said the agreements were signed between minister Sahar Nasr and director of the US Agency for International Development (USAID) Sherry Carlin at the ministry's premises in Cairo.

The agreements include a grant of $29 million to be disbursed periodically by 2022, with an initial disbursal of $6 million, for improving family planning and reproductive health.

The second agreement is a grant worth $50.8 million for supporting integrated solutions for water with the housing ministry and the Holding Company for Water and Wastewater.

The water agreement aims to increase the availability of potable water and improve its quality. It also aims to improve sanitation services, especially in rural areas, by establishing water plants, improving the methods of water treatment, replacing damaged pipelines, and building sewage systems.

One of the agreements allocates $13 million to enhancing the country's lower and higher education systems through support programmes, and allots $27 million for the US-Egypt Higher Education Initiative.

The agreement should help create more job opportunities for higher education graduates, as well as more scholarships for and partnerships with Egyptian higher educational institutions, according to the ministry.

The deal also sets $4 million to "broaden the scope of relations between scientific and technological communities in both countries, enhance scientific and technological cooperation for peaceful purposes and exchanging ideas, information, skills and technology of common interest," according to the ministry.

The agreements also allot $12 million to raise incomes and job opportunities for farmers in targeted communities in Upper Egypt (Beni Suef, Minya, Assiut, Sohag, Qena, Luxor, and Aswan) through increasing productivity, engaging farmers in global markets and focusing on new areas in agriculture.

A trade and investment promotion agreement worth $5.1 was signed to bolster the investment and trade environment, and specifically micro, small and medium enterprises.

Another agreement allocates $3.6 million for the ministries of justice and social solidarity as well as the National Council for Women and the National Council for Population to put into effect various initiatives in criminal justice, family justice and media development.

“These agreements reflect our strong and enduring partnership and the impact that our joint efforts have on the people of Egypt,” USAID's Carlin said, according to a statement by the US Embassy in Cairo.

The statement added that through cooperation with the Egyptian international cooperation and investment ministry, the two countries are "strengthening the cornerstones of stability and prosperity in Egypt."

Since 1978, the USAID programme has contributed nearly $30 billion in Egypt, according to the US envoy in Cairo.

According to investment minister Nasr, the agreement came as "an outcome of [President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi's] meeting with his American counterpart Donald Trump in New York and what has been agreed upon regarding economic cooperation between both countries."

El-Sisi's meeting with Trump last week was the first between the two following an August decision by the US to withhold aid to Egypt, citing concerns over Cairo’s record on democracy and human rights.

Trump told reporters before the meeting that the US “will consider” resuming some of the suspended military assistance to Egypt.

Last month, Egypt described the US decision to reduce aid as a “misguided decision given the nature of the strategic relations” that have bound the two countries for four decades.

Egypt normally receives $1.3 billion annually in military assistance from the United States and nearly $250 million in economic aid.


http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...-over--mln-in-cooperation-agreements-wit.aspx

*British trade delegation explores business opportunities in Egypt*
*



*
The UK Trade Envoy to Egypt, Sir Jeffrey Donaldson, arrived in Cairo on Saturday with a delegation of UK companies seeking to explore various business opportunities in Egypt, the UK’s Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) announced yesterday.

The delegation consists of 14 multi-sector British companies, including infrastructure, defence, healthcare and agriculture.

The companies include London International Patient Services, Rolls Royce and Bombardier, with 70 per cent of those involved being new investors in Egypt.

The delegation is due to meet with a number of Egyptian officials, including the Prime Minister Sherif Ismail, the Chairman of the Suez Canal Economic Zone (SCZone), Admiral Mohab Mameesh, as well as the ministers of investment, housing, trade, transport and petroleum.

They are also expected to visit Egypt’s new administrative capital and meet with the project’s chairman Ayman Ismail to discuss investments opportunities there.

“The recent reforms that have been implemented have brought about stronger economic growth in Egypt and this has heightened the interest of British companies in doing business with Egypt,” Donaldson said.

On his part the British Ambassador to Egypt, John Casson, hailed the UK’s “continuous” investments in Egypt saying that he is excited “to be welcoming a new generation of British companies that are looking for business opportunities here”.

According to the FCO, the UK is the number one foreign investor in Egypt, with over $43 billion of investment inflows this decade and more than 1,450 active British businesses operating in the North African country.

It is also a major investor in Egypt’s oil and gas sector, the statement says. The investments of the giant oil and gas company British Petroleum (BP) in Egypt have exceeded its investments globally.

In recent months the British manufacturer SEWS opened a new factory in Egypt in August, while the world’s biggest British telecommunications company Vodafone has allocated EGP 2 billion to expansion in Egypt this year.

Egypt has been implementing an economic reform programme to close budget deficits and streamline investment laws, in an attempt to improve the investment environment. Last November the government floated the Egyptian pound to push its value closer to real market level.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...ion-explores-business-opportunities-in-egypt/

*Government likely to sign Dabaa nuclear power plant deal in October*
*



*
The Egyptian presidency has studied the possibility of signing the contracts for Dabaa nuclear power plant along with the opening ceremony of opening new Alamein city in October 2017, anonymous sources in the Egyptian government said on Wednesday.


The sources added that the ministries of Housing and Investment will celebrate with the 75th anniversary of the Second World War battle of Alamein in the presence of senior officials from the countries which participated in the battle.

The Russian president Vladimir Putin is anticipated to attend the ceremony which, in addition to signing the contracts of nuclear plants, will witness a presentation on the repercussions of war such as laying huge numbers of land mines in Alamein city.

Sources at the Ministry of Electricity hinted that the Egyptian and Russian governments will sign a further four contracts which include, first, a principal contract for supplying and installing nuclear reactors; second, a contract for supplying nuclear fuel for the operation of nuclear plants; third, a contract for nuclear waste disposal; and fourth, a contract for organizing the operation of nuclear reactors and maintaining them.

Meanwhile, the Ministry of Electricity and Nuclear Power Plants Authority (NPPA) met with a committee from the State Council to revise the contracts of the nuclear power plant. The meetings aim to explain the technical aspects in the contracts to the State Council’s counselors.

The Dabaa nuclear power plant will include four Generation III nuclear reactors which comply with international security and safety standards, the governmental sources revealed.

http://www.egyptindependent.com/government-likely-to-sign-dabaa-nuclear-power-plant-in-october-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egypt mulls establishing largest petrochemical complex in Middle East*
Source: Xinhua | 2017-07-20 






Egypt says on July 19 to build largest petrochemical complex in the Middle East. A huge Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) tanker DUHAIL passing through the Suez Canal, Egypt. (Reuters Photo)

CAIRO, July 19 (Xinhua) -- Egypt's Suez Governor Ahmed Hamed had talks Wednesday with a petrochemical investment firm on the establishment of the largest petrochemical complex in the Middle East, the state-run MENA news agency reported.

Former petroleum minister Osama Kamal, the project's consultant, said the 10.5 billion dollar complex will be set up in three areas in el Ein el Sokhna.

The construction of the complex will start in the first quarter of 2018 and will last for four or five years, he said.

The complex will create 3,000 direct jobs and 20,000 indirect jobs, he said.

The project is meant to cater for local market needs of petrochemical products and secure needed row materials for the current and future petrochemical projects in the Suez Canal axis in addition to exporting the surplus, Kamal said.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-07/20/c_136456827.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Russian delegation arrives in Cairo within days to coordinate with the government before signing the Dabaa nuclear plant deal*
https://alborsanews.com/2017/09/30/1054639
------------------------------------------------------------------

According to the Russian news agency Sputnik, The director of Russian nuclear firm Ross Atom, Alexei Lechachov said on Tuesday that his company plans to build the Dabaa nuclear plant in Egypt this year.
"This year we are planning to start the full implementation of the project," Lechachov told reporters.






Government sources said that the presidency will hold a large ceremony to sign contracts for the construction of the nuclear station in the presence of the presidents Abdul Fattah al-Sisi and Vladimir Putin, attended by a high-level delegation from Russia and a large number of public figures and opinion leaders.

The sources added that the date of the signing of the contracts and the ceremony depends on the schedule of the commitments of Russian President Vladimir Putin, but is expected to be done within two months.

https://alborsanews.com/2017/09/23/1052755
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The signing of the final contract for the nuclear station in October 2007*

An official source at Al Dabaa nuclear plant said that the final contract for the plant will be signed before the end of 2017, pointing out that Rose Atom does not prefer to announce in advance the closing dates of contracts.

The source added - in special statements to «Gate News Today» - that Matrouh province, is preparing for the signing ceremony of the final Dabaa contracts, of which the presidency oversees the final arrangements. The ceremony is proposed to be held inside the «Dabaa» site or at the «Mohammed Najib Military base », all guests of the celebration will be hosted in a number of tourist villages in the northern coast.

The governorate of Matrouh is equipping roads, traffic hubs and some hotels and tourist villages to receive guests and preparing lists of invited guests to attend the celebration, which it has sent to the security authorities long enough before the celebration.






http://akhbarelyom.com/news/newdetails/2538997/1/مصدر-توقيع-العقد-النهائي-لمحطة-الضبعة-النووية-أكتوبر-20.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Twenty-one international companies will start to work in Sukhna in January. China is setting up the largest textile complex in the world at a cost of $ 6 billion
*
http://www.ahram.org.eg/News/202405/5/615803
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Development of 92 km in partnership with the International ports of Dubai and linking the project to the administrative capital

...*
The project will be linked to the new administrative capital, and the land will be allocated to the usufruct system. There will be a communal life, while connecting the area with a railway line that starts from Alexandria and cuts through the Ain Sokhna area.

The head of the Suez Canal Authority and Chairman of the General Economic Authority in Canal Region Mehab Mamesh pointed out that there will be no competition between the port of Dubai and the economic zone of the Suez Canal, noting that each has a market area of its own, and there is a desire of the Dubai Ports Authority to transfer the success story of to another more successful area.

He added that we are moving in two main directions in the region, first, to solve the problems of investors through which we send a message to the world that we can solve the problems of investment, and second, to attract new investments.

He pointed out that there is a great demand for investments in Egypt, pointing out that 105 projects submitted to invest in the economic zone, including projects already on the ground.
*
«الأهرام»*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Egypt: Electricity Ministry to Sign $2.2bn Wind Farm Deal with Vestas in May (2016)*






The Ministry of Electricity and Renewable Energy plans to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Danish company Vestas to build a wind farm in May worth $2.2bn.

A senior official in the ministry said Minister of Electricity Mohamed Shaker met with Denmark’s ambassador to Cairo and a number of officials from Vestas to discuss the company’s offer to build a number of wind farms with a 2,200 MW capacity.

The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told Daily News Egypt that the minister vowed to study the Danish offer and sign a MoU within four weeks.

Shaker also urged for the Danish company’s officials to present proposals to develop the Zafarana power station, which currently has 117 turbines producing 80 MW. The development and modernisation of the station will increase its efficiency and service ability.

The offer submitted by Vestas includes the establishment of wind farms with a total capacity of 2,200 MW. The first wind farm, which will have a capacity of 250 MW, is expected to be built as soon as the MoU is signed with the ministry.

According to the official, the investor will provide the required financing for the project, while the ministry will repay the company after the project’s completion.

The official added that Vestas has a number of banks in mind that could finance the project, including HSBC, EKF Denmark, Euler Hermes, IFU Denmark, DANIDA, and CDP Banco.

Vestas made a formal bid for the New and Renewable Energy Authority in June 2015 to establish wind farms in the area west of the Nile River, but the authority’s deals with Siemens delayed the agreement’s conclusion.

He explained that the planned project will be built on an area of about 1,600 sqkm. The study of wind speeds and bird migration as well as the topography of the land is expected to take 12 months.

New and Renewable Energy Authority chairperson Mohamed Salah Sobky said the authority is working on the establishment of new solar plants and wind farms in cooperation with the private sector through tenders, direct contracts or the feed-in tariff.

Sobky added that there are many promising investment opportunities in the field of renewable energy production, pointing out that the state’s discussions with the financiers, developers and investors give some sort of guarantee in the electricity production system so as to agree on the projects’ details before the implementation process.

Source: *Daily News Egypt*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a speech at the "Mok" conference held in Alexandria to encourage the investment in gas and oil exploration in Egypt
Chief executive of Italian oil company Edison: *There are new geological layers with huge reserves* in the Gulf of Suez, Western Sahara, Nile Delta and Eastern Mediterranean regions. There are areas with unexplored potential such as *the Western Mediterranean region, where there are still more than one trillion barrels of Oil*, *the Nile Delta (About 232 trillion cubic feet of gas)*, Western Sahara *(with unconventional sources estimated at 100 trillion cubic feet)*, *Gulf of Suez (about 112 trillion cubic feet)* and *Upper Egypt (1 trillion barrels of Oil).*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Egypt to save millions of dollars with new grain control center*






Egypt is expected to save hundreds of millions of dollars annually thanks to a US-based food security company which has opened its state-of-the-art Grain Command and Control Center.

Blumberg Grain’s Command and Control Center will begin monitoring the country’s wheat inflows.

The US firm will process and monitor approximately a quarter of the country’s local crop for the first time as well as its imports.

From this facility, we're able to monitor the 93 shouna that are being developed across the 20 governorates all throughout Egypt for the first phase of the shouna development project. *_Reuters_*

This new system of storage will replace the dilapidated facilities, known as the Shounas, which are used to store the country’s locally grown wheat.

“From this facility, we’re able to monitor the 93 shouna that are being developed across the 20 governorates all throughout Egypt for the first phase of the shouna development project,” David Blumberg, CEO of Blumberg Grain said.

As part of efforts to ensure food security, the project is part of the government’s initiative and is categorized as a national priority.

Dubbed Egypt’s Shouna Development Project, the North African country is expected to save about 2 billion US dollars within the next five years.

“Right now, we’re in the process of negotiating a contract for the phase 2 expansion. We are at the stage whereby, as long as we’re able to come to an agreement with the government by May 1st of this year, we should be able to reach our objectives, and the shared objectives of the government, to have all of the shouna completed with the Blumberg Grain aggregation processing centers by the harvest season in 2018,” Blumberg added.

Egypt is the world’s largest importer of wheat as the government spends billions of dollars on grain each year for a subsidized bread program.

The Blumberg Grain systems will reduce post-harvest loss in locally grown wheat from about 40 percent to less than 5 percent. The government buys about half of the country’s wheat production annually. Egypt begins its wheat harvest this month.

The project will also bring significant benefits to Egyptian farmers who will now be paid fairly. Farmers products will now be assessed correctly and accurate payment will be provided.

According to Blumberg, the Shouna Development Project will bring the highest levels of food security technology to Egypt and will make it the food security hub of the Middle East and Africa.

http://www.africanews.com/2016/04/1...ons-of-dollars-with-new-grain-control-center/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*A Japanese delegation from Mitsubishi International is visiting the Arab Organization for Industrialization






...
*
The Japanese side expressed its admiration for the interest of the Arab Organization for Industrialization in research and development to increase the percentage of the local component and the ownership of intellectual property rights for everything that is created and developed by its products.

Saifuddin pointed out that the Egyptian market is encouraging to invest and that the return is guaranteed, especially as it is a large market with geographical data and a distinct location and ports for export, which saves a lot of expenses to cover the local and regional demand for the products of the Japanese company.

Saifuddin also expressed the hope that the prospects and joint cooperation with Mitsubishi will extend to the possibility of manufacturing the parts and components needed by the Japanese company through the establishment of a factory in Egypt in the same way as the Arab Industrialization Association with Fiat Chrysler.

http://www.almalnews.com/Story/347891/14/وفد-من-ميتسوبيشي-العالمية-يزور-العربية-للتصنيع

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*President of Belarus announces the establishment of a tractor factory in Alexandria providing 20 thousand job opportunities
*
http://www.youm7.com/3057719


**Delivery of the first of one and a half million acres of land after 4 months
*
Eng. Ather Hanoura, Chairman of the Board of Directors of the new Egyptian Rural Development Company..

During the joint meeting on Tuesday, Hanoura urged the ICT Chamber and the Egyptian Rural Company and the owners of Egyptian IT companies, to accelerate the provision of all services, technologies and solutions in terms of administrative and technical systems in the field of land management and animal production for farmers.

He explained that the Egyptian Rural Company has contracted with international universities, including the Dutch Wageningen University to create a general plan for all aspects of agriculture, logistics and technical support to the project of the million and a half acres, adding that a delegation from the company will visit next week the Dutch University to identify methods of agriculture, A piece of land will be allocated in the Al-Mahra area to create an agricultural research center..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Al-Borolos power station on an area of 250 acres in Kafr El-Sheikh with a capacity of 4800 megawatts is one of the three largest stations in the world..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

$ 3.7 billion cost of the petrochemical project for the production of aviation and cars fuel in Mastared .. and operation at the end of the year (2017)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



That Dr. Sahar Nasr has been really busy lately. One of the best appointments by Sisi. 



The SC said:


>



That's just a terrific paint job!  
Keep up the good work, guys. So much incredible stuff is happening that goes unnoticed without threads like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi issued a public decree approving the agreement signed between Egypt and Saudi Arabia to develop the Sinai Peninsula with investments of $ 1.5 billion.*

Minister of International Cooperation Sahar Nasr said that the Sinai Development Program included about 12 agreements, including the establishment of King Salman University in Al-Tur, 9 residential communities in the Sinai Peninsula, the establishment of 4 sub-links to connect the road of the development axis along the coastal road with a length of 61 km, The development of 90 km for the service of new communities in the east of the Suez Canal and linking it to the Delta west of the canal and the completion of King Salman bin Abdul Aziz University, which includes the completion of the equipment of the university, and the agreement to establish 13 agricultural communities in the Sinai Peninsula worth $ 106 million, Including 11 in North Sinai, and two in South Sinai, which aims to plant 23 million square meters and the exploitation of human resources development, and employment opportunities for young people in the Sinai.

She added: The loan is on a 20-year period, including 5 years grace period, at an annual interest rate of 2 percent.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Minister of Military Production: Manufacturing 700 train cars and establishing pharmaceutical factories and baby milk..

http://www.youm7.com/3069902

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The committee charged with studying the development of the Egyptian automobile industries and their feeding industries held its second meeting to discuss ways of developing the cars industry and removing obstacles to achieve the manufacture of the first 100% Egyptian car.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Details of the agreement for joint space cooperation between Egypt and the UAE .. The launch of two satellites, one for the Middle East .. The agreement includes informing Cairo about the plan of Dubai to explore planet Mars, and serve the parties in agriculture and water..

http://www.youm7.com/3058585

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ministry of Communications: Signing contract for the manufacture of the first automotive tracking device .. The production is 100% of Egyptian design .. It limits the theft of cars..

Minister of Communications:

- The device is produced with100% Egyptian designs within the framework of activating the Presidential initiative for the manufacture of electronics

- The tracking service limits vehicle theft and helps to grow the transportation, petroleum and tourism sectors

- The device will be launched soon in the framework of a national initiative to manufacture electronics in Egypt

- EGYPTIAN-CHINESE COOPERATION FOR THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE SILK ROAD INFORMATION LINKING

- Establish a database of e-commerce projects and invest in information services

- Developing cooperation with regard to technological and industrial exchange between the two countries

- Cooperation in smart cities, telemedicine, Internet, high-speed Internet, and cloud computing

- The establishment of an experimental economic cooperation zone for the Silk Road for the linking of information between China and Egypt

- Develop an e-commerce platform to facilitate logistics and information connectivity related to trade and information services

- Cooperation between ITIDA and civil society organizations to support the software industry


 صدى البلد: الاتصالات: توقيع عقد تصنيع أول جهاز تتبع آلي للمركبات.. وإنتاج تصميمات مصري 100%.. ويحد من سرقة السيارات

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*National Sensing Organization: The manufacture of a 100% Egyptian satellite.*

Abedin said in a televised statement on Monday that Egypt had set up laboratories for space science since the end of the 1990s to test and assemble the components of satellites. It was tested before the launch of the Egyptian satellite EgyptSat in 2007, pointing out that Egypt has a place equipped with a receiving station And control of the satellite, and now we are establishing a space agency that has been approved and we are preparing the law governing it which is being currently presented the the House of Representatives.

Abdeen explained that the main objective of the Agency is to develop and settle this technology in Egypt and that there is work on the 100% Egyptian satellite manufacturing. He pointed out that Egypt does not currently have launch bases, but it can have in the future.

 صدى البلد: "القومية للإستشعار": تصنيع قمر صناعي مصري 100%..فيديو 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Russia's Rosneft will build a marine pipeline to export Egyptian gas to Europe via the Mediterranean from Egypt's Shorouk field*

Source: Sputnik






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first Chinese city on the Egyptian territory "Teda" in Suez on an area of 16 km 2 will be established in 3 stages and the completion of the first phase..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian newspaper describes Gaza as a strategic treasure
*
Egyptian newspaper Al-Ahram published a report entitled Egypt's gains from the establishment of a free zone with the Gaza Strip, stressing that the sector is considered an economic treasure and strategic for Egypt.

The report said that Egypt's gains from the establishment of a free zone with Gaza is 2.5 billion dollars trade, and investment of 9.5 billion dollars.

According to the report, "the establishment of a free trade zone between Egypt and Gaza is currently underway to become a window to promote Egyptian products in the sector, create thousands of jobs for Egyptians and benefit from the average monthly expenditure of Gazan families. That "the free trade zone is a solution to many economic problems suffered by the people of Sinai, it may provide income to Egypt estimated at 2.5 billion dollars a year, which will double the situation of insurance and economic security in Egypt," The report said that the conversion of Gaza to an Egyptian goods market, will mean the end of Gaza's dependence on Israeli products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*The creation of the Russian Zone on an area of 5 million sq meters and attracting 7 billion dollars in investments..





*
The negotiations between the Egyptian and Russian governments on the establishment of the Russian industrial zone in Egypt have made great progress on all the negotiating points in preparation for signing the final agreement for the zone before the end of the current year, the area will be established in the East Port Said area of the Suez Canal on an area of 5 million square meters with investments exceeding 7 billion dollars, and a cost of construction of 190 million dollars..

http://www.youm7.com/3440396

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*A major Korean company is considering the establishment of an industrial zone in Egypt on an area of 5 million square meters
*





Ahmed Abdul Razek, the Chairman of the Industrial Development Authority, received the delegation of the Korean Development Society (KEDA) to discuss the request of one of the South Korean companies to set up a Korean industrial zone in Egypt, in the presence of Hong Young, chairman of the company and the Company's Board of Directors.. (Dream), is a South Korean company specialized in the development, construction and management of industrial zones..

The Chairman expressed his pleasure in the partnership and cooperation with the South Korean side, especially in the field of technology transfer and benefit from their great experience in the field of the establishment and development of industrial zones and their management.

He said that the Authority has already started partnerships with major global entities to develop new industrial zones. The last was the signing of a contract last week with a Singaporean company to develop a giant industrial zone in northern Fayoum on an area of more than 33 million square meters.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The spokesman for "Electricity Ministry": *the establishment of 6 plants to generate electricity from the sun and wind

http://www.youm7.com/story/2017/10/...-إنشاء-6-محطات-لتوليد-الطاقة-من-الشمس/3448876*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*The cities*:

New Administrative Capital
East Port Said City
New Ismailia City
New Alamein
New Suez
City of Majesty

*Infrastructure projects*:

More than 3300 km of roads + multiplication of Egypt's electricity production + desalination projects and an underground water pipe "Srabium" + Suez Canal tunnels
New airports and ports
Nuclear Plant Station
National Silos Project
Project of reclamation of one million and a half acres
Fish farms projects
Project of the Golden Triangle

*Other Projects*:

Free treatment for Virus "C" for those who can't afford it, a unique Egyptian program that offers the lowest price in the world and the construction of 52 Virus treatment centers
Development of the poorest villages
The transfer of slum dwellers to new cities and the elimination of slums completely within 5 years (since Sisi took the presidency)

*Industrial projects*:
Construction of many specialized industrial cities such as furniture city in Damietta and Upper Egypt
And Suez Canal Center project

Of course, everyone of these projects needs a detailed subject..

Here are some videos:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

3 different options for King Salman Bridge that will link Egypt to KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21, @EgyptianAmerican, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21, @EgyptianAmerican, ...



Thanks, bro. I didn't get the tag FYI but I think I know why, it might have to do with the comma added after the usernames. Just wanted to let you know I wasn't ignoring your posts.



The SC said:


> 3 different options for King Salman Bridge that will link Egypt to KSA..



The first option seems to be the best one IMO. Not sure why they would think of making it a longer route by going through Sanafir as well. That just adds to the distance and an additional crossing that seems to be unnecessary. Not even if they wanted to include the 2nd island as a thoroughfare to make it accessible, possibly as an additional tourist location because that would really extend the traveling distance unnecessarily IMO. They can always create a separate route to that island if that's the purpose, but not make it a must, to go through when most of the time it wouldn't be, doesn't make sense to me. 

What is your and @Sharif al-Hijaz 's opinions as to whether the crossing from Sina to Tiran should be a tunnel or a bridge? That's the main corridor for the shipping waterway, so I'm not sure if a tunnel or bridge would be the better option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks, bro. I didn't get the tag FYI but I think I know why, it might have to do with the comma added after the usernames. Just wanted to let you know I wasn't ignoring your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> The first option seems to be the best one IMO. Not sure why they would think of making it a longer route by going through Sanafir as well. That just adds to the distance and an additional crossing that seems to be unnecessary. Not even if they wanted to include the 2nd island as a thoroughfare to make it accessible, possibly as an additional tourist location because that would really extend the traveling distance unnecessarily IMO. They can always create a separate route to that island if that's the purpose, but not make it a must, to go through when most of the time it wouldn't be, doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> What is your and @Sharif al-Hijaz 's opinions as to whether the crossing from Sina to Tiran should be a tunnel or a bridge? That's the main corridor for the shipping waterway, so I'm not sure if a tunnel or bridge would be the better option.


No problem brother, it was a nudge to have you see this find..

For me option 1 is the best although they can add number 2 bridge in option 2 (and 3) later on..
The main bridge will be high enough to not interfere with the shipping in the waterway, it will be designed with the highest crossing ships in mind..
The tunnel will be too expansive, and won't be safer than the bridge.. in case of an attack (very unlikely), by bombers over the bridge or submarine torpedoes for the tunnel, it will be a declaration of war on both Egypt and Saudi Arabia at the same time.. So that little entity would have to think twice as it will engage the Arab and the Muslim world..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

*EgyptAir to add 33 new planes to its fleet*

Ahram Online , Sunday 22 Oct 2017







EgyptAir is to boost its fleet with the purchase of 33 new passenger jets, the airline's chairman Safwat Mosalam said in a press statement on Sunday.

The new purchases will include a range of aircraft suitable for short-, medium- and long-distance journeys, in line with the company's expansion plan, Mosalem said.
*
The company has a budget of EGP 60 billion ($3.4 billion) for new planes, which will allow for the purchase of 38 planes in total, he added.*

On Saturday, EgyptAir received the eighth Boeing plane as part of a 2016 $1 billion (EGP 18 million) deal to buy nine planes from the manufacturer.

The last plane in that deal is expected to be delivered by the end of this year, increasing the EgyptAir fleet to 68.

The 85-year-old airline has faced several challenges over the past few years, including disappointing financial results.
*
In May, Egypt's civil-aviation minister announced that the company had lost around $777 million since 2011, but looks to turn its fortunes around.*

http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/280203.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Gomig-21 said:


> if a tunnel



We could use Elon Musk's Hyperloop. *¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

EgyptianAmerican said:


> We could use Elon Musk's Hyperloop. *¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> *


But it is still in testing mode..it has first to prove itself as a viable concept and then mature, which will take a few years, by which time the Egyptian-Saudi bridge will be finished.. (2020)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*$27.3 billion to be invested in Egypt’s Zohr, North Alexandria, Nooros gas fields in 2018: Oil Minister
The investments mark a step forward in the development of major fields discovered in recent years*


83 new exploration agreements worth $15.5 billion will be signed next year, and 230 wells worth $2 billion will be drilled, El Molla said.

The Zohr gas field will be producing 500 million cubic feet per day by the end of 2017, Prime Minister Sherif Ismail said last month, according to Reuters. 

Likewise the North Alexandria concession will begin producing 500-700 million cubic feet of gas per day by the end of next year, the oil minister said last month. 

Egypt’s natural gas output is expected to increase to 6.2 billion cubic feet per day by the end of the current fiscal year, from 5.2 billion cubic feet per day last July, he was quoted as saying on Reuters.

Elsewhere, the minister announced that the Egypt Petroleum Show (EGYPS), which is aimed at attracting further development investment, will be held 12-14 February 2018.

The Zohr field is the largest natural gas field in the Mediterranean. Its discovery in 2015 nearly doubled Egypt's reserves.

83 new exploration agreements worth $15.5 billion will be signed next year, and 230 wells worth $2 billion will be drilled, El Molla said.

The Zohr gas field will be producing 500 million cubic feet per day by the end of 2017, Prime Minister Sherif Ismail said last month, according to Reuters. 

Likewise the North Alexandria concession will begin producing 500-700 million cubic feet of gas per day by the end of next year, the oil minister said last month. 

Egypt’s natural gas output is expected to increase to 6.2 billion cubic feet per day by the end of the current fiscal year, from 5.2 billion cubic feet per day last July, he was quoted as saying on Reuters.

Elsewhere, the minister announced that the Egypt Petroleum Show (EGYPS), which is aimed at attracting further development investment, will be held 12-14 February 2018.

The Zohr field is the largest natural gas field in the Mediterranean. Its discovery in 2015 nearly doubled Egypt's reserves.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...o-be-invested-in-Egypt’s-Zohr,-North-Ale.aspx

*UK, Egyptian companies to launch catheter production facility in Cairo at $4 million in investment*
*



*
A new medical joint venture between an Egyptian and a British company to launch a state-of the-art-facility to produce catheters is set to start at an investment of $4 million, the British embassy in Cairo announced on Thursday.

The new facility, which involves the British company Kimal and the Egyptian Arab Medical Equipment Company (AMECO), is planned to be set up at an industrial complex in 6 October City.

The project should provide the Egyptian healthcare industry with innovative products and enhanced treatment equipment, as well as opportunities for export to 25 new countries, according to the embassy statement.

Egypt’s AMECO will be expected to introduce know-how from the UK to the Egyptian medical technology sector.

British ambassador to Cairo John Casson said in the statement that the new venture demonstrates the potential for British companies to help develop Egypt's economy.

"In the next five years, the $4 million in investment we are celebrating today will reach $20 million and provide Egypt with top-quality medical products, with new jobs for Egyptians and new exports to European countries," Casson said.

AMECO is a privately owned company that was founded as a family business in 1984.

The UK is Egypt’s top foreign investor, with $43 billion in investment in the fiscal 2016/17 and over 1,450 British businesses active in the country.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...an-companies-to-launch-catheter-producti.aspx

*Egypt developing infrastructure to accommodate more renewable energy: Minister*






Egypt's Investment and International Cooperation Minister Sahar Nasr said on Wednesday that the country has been working on infrastructure development to pave the way for more investments into renewable energy.

Nasr, who spoke at the Future Investment Initiative (FII) in Riyadh amid the participation of economic leaders from over 60 countries, said that Egypt aims to increase reliance on renewable energy to 20 percent by 2022.

Earlier this year, state news agency MENA quoted an official from the Ministry of Electricity and Renewable Energy as saying that fossil fuel is used to generate 90 percent of the country's electricity.

Nasr also said that Egypt seeks to attract $10 billion worth of direct investments in the current fiscal year 2017/18, adding that US, British and Saudi investors have already injected investments in the country during the past month.

Investments in human resources, education and health are a priority for the Egyptian investment ministry, Nasr said.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...loping-infrastructure-to-accommodate-mor.aspx

*Two $87 mln loans granted for construction of world's largest solar power plant in Egypt's Benban*
*



*
Egyptian renewable energy developer Infinity Solar Energy and international solar developer IB Vogt, GmbH, will each receive an $87 billion syndicated loan provided by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), the Green Climate Fund (GCF), and the Dutch Development Bank (FMO), according to an EBRD statement issued on Monday.


The funds will be allocated for the construction and operation of two solar photovoltaic power plants planned for Upper Egypt's Benban village.

Upon completion, the facilities will comprise the largest solar installation in the world, with a planned total capacity of 1.8 GW.

Egypt has approved feed-in tariffs for renewable energy production, allowing the government to guarantee a certain price for energy produced in order to encourage investment in the renewable energy sector.

The bank provided a breakdown of the amount allocated, which includes EBRD Loans of $58 million for each of the two projects, of which $44 million will be from the bank's own account and $14 million from the Green Climate Fund.

The FMO will provide the remaining $29 million loans.

The Egyptian solar energy project falls under the EBRD’s $500 million framework for renewable energy in the country, which was adopted earlier this year.

Egypt has been receiving funding from the EBRD since 2012, with the bank investing a total of invested €2.7 billion in 51 projects in the country in various fields and sectors.

"The expansion of renewable is crucial not only for the environment, but also for the wider economy. It will create jobs, increase energy security and reduce the burden on the economy. The introduction of a regulatory framework that private investors can rely on will ensure that all this happens at sustainable cost and affordable prices," said the head of Power and Energy Utilities for the EBRD, Harry Boyd-Carpenter.

From his side, Infinity Solar CEO Mohamed Mansour expressed delight at collaborating with EBRD and its partners, describing the cooperation as a "big step in achieving Egypt's capacity goals for the market."

Egypt has been working to upgrade its power plant capacity and renewable energy projects in order to meet rising power demand and resources, and aims to transition 22 percent of the country's energy consumption to renewable sources by 2020. 
http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...oans-granted-for-construction-of-worlds-.aspx

*Saudis set $500 billion plan to develop border region with Jordan, Egypt*
*



*
Saudi Arabia announced on Tuesday a $500 billion plan to create a business and industrial zone extending across its borders into Jordan and Egypt, the biggest project yet in a series of efforts to free the kingdom of its dependence on oil exports.


The 26,500 square km (10,230 square mile) zone, known as NEOM, will focus on industries including energy and water, biotechnology, food, advanced manufacturing and entertainment, Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman said.

Adjacent to the Red Sea and the Gulf of Aqaba and near maritime trade routes that use the Suez Canal, the zone will power itself solely with wind power and solar energy, said the Public Investment Fund, Saudi Arabia's top sovereign fund.

"NEOM is situated on one of the world’s most prominent economic arteries ... Its strategic location will also facilitate the zone’s rapid emergence as a global hub that connects Asia, Europe and Africa."

The Saudi government, the PIF, and local and international investors are expected to put more than half a trillion dollars into the zone in coming years, Prince Mohammed said.

There was no immediate comment on the plan from Jordan and Egypt, both of which are close allies of Saudi Arabia.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...--billion-plan-to-develop-border-region-.aspx

*Bahrain, Kuwait, and UAE to lift ban on Egypt's agriculture exports: Agriculture Ministry*

Bahrain, Kuwait, and the United Arab Emirates have agreed to lift a ban on imports of Egyptian agricultural products, Egypt's agriculture ministry said in a statement on Sunday.


The decision came after a productive series of meetings between officials from the three Gulf countries and an Egyptian delegation over the past few weeks, according to Minister of Agriculture Abdel-Moneim El-Banna.

A number of Gulf countries banned Egyptian agricultural imports over the past year, citing concerns of harmful pesticide residue in produce.

In exchange for increased Egyptian inspection of produce destined for the Gulf, the countries have agreed to allow the import of certain products, including organic ones, given proper testing.

Importantly, the officials agreed to sustained communication between the Egyptian agriculture ministry's plant quarantine office and its counterparts in the three countries in order to better monitor for import violations.

Last March, Egypt’s trade and industry ministry revealed a plan to nearly double the nation's exports by the year 2020, from the current $19 billion to $34 billion.

The strategy includes implementing new export plans and policies, as well as targeting new markets for cement, agricultural products, ready-made clothes, construction materials, chemical products, and engineering and electronic goods.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...uwait,-and-UAE-to-lift-ban-on-Egypts-agr.aspx

*Green fund approves $31.4 mln UNDP project to protect Egypt's Delta from climate change
The project will be centred around constructing dikes to protect low-lying areas from flooding from the Mediterranean Sea as sea levels rise
*
The Green Climate Fund (GCF) approved on Sunday a $31.4 million United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) project to protect Egypt's Nile Delta from rising sea levels due to climate change, the UNDP said in a press statement.

The project titled “Enhancing Climate Change Adaptation in the North Coast of Egypt” will be implemented by the Egyptian Ministry of Water Resources and Irrigation over seven years.

The GCF is a global fund that offers support to developing countries to deal with the challenge of climate change.

The approval for the project came during the GCF's 18th board meeting in Cairo from Saturday to Monday.

Egypt's irrigation ministry will contribute EGP 140 million to the project, which is centred around the construction of dikes to prevent flooding of homes and farmland due to rising sea levels and extreme weather due to climate change.

"The project aims to protect the densely populated low-lying lands in the Nile Delta, the home of 25 percent of the Egyptian population, which have been identified as highly vulnerable to climate change induced Sea-Level Rise (SLR)," read the UNDP press statement.

The irrigation ministry said that the project is the biggest grant Egypt has obtained from the GCF to help adapt to climate change, according to Al-Ahram Arabic.

"The project will also support the development of an Integrated Coastal Zone Management Plan (ICZM) for the North Coast of Egypt that links the plan for shore protection from SLR with the national development plan of the coastal zones," the UNDP added.

Some scientists have predicted that Egypt will suffer environmental calamities as a result of climate change, with the Nile Delta particularly at risk from flooding by the Mediterranean Sea.

According to the UNDP, rising sea levels will have a critical impact on Egypt’s infrastructure and development along the low-lying coastal areas, eventually having an impact on Egypt’s entire economy.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...-approves--mln-UNDP-project-to-protect-E.aspx


*Egypt’s major IT players in recruitment drive*


Egypt’s IT sector is seeing an increase in staffing, amid a surge in hiring by multinationals that are expanding operations in the country. Following a meeting in July with automotive component and technology company Valeo Service, the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology (MCIT) announced that the France-based company plans to generate 500 new jobs 

Egypt’s IT sector is seeing an increase in staffing, amid a surge in hiring by multinationals that are expanding operations in the country.

Following a meeting in July with automotive component and technology company Valeo Service, the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology (MCIT) announced that the France-based company plans to generate 500 new jobs over the next two years at its base in Cairo’s Smart Village. The company’s Cairo office is its largest software research and development hub worldwide.

The ministry’s announcement was made just weeks after the press reported that US computing company Dell EMC planned to expand its operations in Egypt by 25% before the end of 2017, in a move that will create 250 new jobs. The company operates a “centre of excellence” in Cairo, offering a range of technology services, while working closely with local universities to nurture talent.

Valeo and Dell are part of a broader wave of multinationals that are expanding their IT operations in the Arab world’s most populous country. In September Orange Business Services (OBS), the business services arm of telecoms company Orange, announced plans to create more than 170 new business process outsourcing jobs at its Egypt site, increasing its total workforce to around 2000 before the end of 2017.

The company expects to take on approximately 450 additional staff in 2018, to help serve customers in Europe.

ICT drives economic growth

Egypt’s ICT sector is already a major employer. The industry provides direct employment for some 500,000 workers, and this number is rising.

Excluding telecoms, the sector represents the single biggest driver of growth in Egypt’s economy. The industry expanded by 12.5% in FY 2016/17, which ended on June 30, contributing LE64bn ($3.6bn) to GDP and generating $1.87bn in export revenues, according to the Information Technology Industry Development Agency (ITIDA).

Investment should also benefit from a recovering economy, which is expected to grow by 3.5% this year and 4.5% in 2018, according to the IMF.

Harnessing competitive advantages

Egypt’s large pool of skilled graduates coupled with low operating costs are major factors contributing to the growing interest from tech investors, and they have enabled the sector to buck broader trends during the worst of Egypt’s economic crisis.

A total of 220,000 Egyptians graduate with business-process-related degrees every year, and a further 50,000 graduate with degrees in ICT-focused subjects, according to ITIDA. Costs per full-time employee in multilingual contact centres can be just 20% of those in Western Europe and are kept down by low overheads and competitive wages.

In addition to this, the sector benefits from its location between Europe, Asia and Africa, to serve a range of global markets, particularly businesses that have adopted the “follow the sun” approach, where work is passed around the globe from one office to another to maximise working hours. Egypt is also linked in to more than 10 global internet backbone networks, which improve bandwidth capacity and international connectivity.

Help from the top

As well as utilising these competitive advantages, successive governments have been supportive of tech investors, making available a range of incentives, including subsidised telecoms rates, training subsidies, and help with due diligence and identifying suitable office space.

Ratified in June, the new Investment Law includes a chapter on investment in technological zones, which will provide dedicated support to businesses working on design and development of electronics, data centres, outsourcing activities, software development and technological education.

Businesses located in the hubs are eligible for tax and Customs duty exemptions on the tools, supplies and machinery that they require for their operations. Technology investors will also be covered by other guarantees and incentives featured in the legislation – which is aimed at bringing about a more robust legal environment for foreign businesses – including guaranteeing equitable treatment of foreign and local investors and the right to export the investment project’s products without needing to sign up with the Exporters Registry.


https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/10/02/egypts-major-players-recruitment-drive/

@Gomig-21 @Amir_Pharaoh @Sharif al-Hijaz @SC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Twenty-one international companies start to work in Sukhna in January..
China is setting up the largest textile complex in the world in the "Economic Zone" at a cost of $6 billion*

The head of the Suez Canal Authority and Chairman of the General Authority for Economic Affairs in the Suez Canal Authority Mohab Momeech confirmed that 21 international companies will start operating in January in the region of Dubai Ports International in the general economic zone in the Canal area. This is part of the implementation of the recent partnership agreement between the Economic Authority and Dubai Ports with 51% for the Economic Zone and 49% for Dubai Ports.

He pointed out in his remarks in the covered hall in Ismailia that the Dubai Ports International deal with 8000 partners around the world and will attract them to work in the economic zone, adding that it is expected to provide 150 000 jobs with Egyptian labor representing 90% of them...

He explained that the largest textile complex in the world will be set up at a cost of up to 6 billion dollars with one of the giant Chinese companies in the world, in which Egyptian companies and Egyptian workers will participate and work will begin in the new year in Ain Sukhna...

He also pointed out that his trips abroad accompanied by the Minister of Investment had positive results, notably the return of the ports of Singapore again, solving the problems of 23 global companies in the region and attracting more investments, stressing that the President Sissi is keen to start implementation directly and that there are some investment delegations that returned with us in the plane to see the progress on the Ground, and start work like the German company Bavaria in Port Said.

He pointed out that the economic zone and the Suez Canal Authority have increased their classification in view of the large investment activity and the increase in the number of vessels passing through the canal due to the incentive policies of the vessels which concerns to the lines of traffic, loads and long distance lines..

http://www.ahram.org.eg/

*Processing 200,000 Hectars for agriculture in North Sinai

http://www.ahram.org.eg/News/202443/25/620016/الأولى/تجهيز--ألف-فدان-للزراعة-بشمال-سيناء-.aspx*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*A new industrial city in Fayoum on an area of 33 million square meters with a Singaporean participation
*
The Industrial Development Authority (ADDA) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Singapore Holding Company on Tuesday to set up an integrated industrial city in the Koum Oshim area of Fayoum governorate on an area of 33 million square meters.

The ministry added in a statement that the city includes high value-added industrial projects in various fields and an integrated urban complex.


*Agreement to establish five German factories in the Economic Zone

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/2514771


Egypt: Tourism revenues jump 170% in 7 months*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*

Egypt's exports to the EU rise 16.5% during the first half of 2017

http://aa.com.tr/ar/اقتصاد/ارتفاع-صادرات-مصر-للاتحاد-الأوروبي-165-/900980*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> *$27.3 billion to be invested in Egypt’s Zohr, North Alexandria, Nooros gas fields in 2018: Oil Minister*
> *The investments mark a step forward in the development of major fields discovered in recent years*



TBH, it is a little aggravating that it's taken them this long to start seriously exploring and drawing from these goldmines since they discovered them almost a decade ago. You look at our cousins to the northeast and even Lubnan and Obros, they've been quite active with their explorations. Meanwhile, we're just getting around to it. Shameful.........................but I suppose that little thing called the revolution and the other small things like a new constitution and an economic crisis and a MB presidency that almost brought down the country that resulted in almost an insurgency in Sinai etc. had juuuuuuuuuuust a little to do with the delay LOL. It's quite understandable, actually, and Al Hamdulillah that there is the concept called "better late than never" in many cases including this one. Yallah ba2a ya gama3a eshtaghalo gamed awi w'hato el ghaz bta3na da 3alanshan 3azeen n'bee30 wey geblenna foulous tekteera awi!  Yen3al abu om el fa2r! 



EgyptianAmerican said:


> *UK, Egyptian companies to launch catheter production facility in Cairo at $4 million in investment*



I heard something about the ministry of health issuing a new plan for health care. Have you heard anything about that? I'll try to find it, sounded very good and something that is loooooooooong overdue.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> *Saudis set $500 billion plan to develop border region with Jordan, Egypt*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Saudi Arabia announced on Tuesday a $500 billion plan to cre



"$500 billion" L-O-L! That makes the Saudi arms deal with the US look like child's play. Unbelievable. MashaAllah these people are just doing things that no one can argue with, especially that man right there who's quite obviously very influential and adopting many of these new measures in Saudiya and doing it behind the scenes. The crown prince is going to bring a major change to Saudiya primarily for 2 reasons: his age since he'll be MUCH younger than the previous kings, that makes him much more in touch with the all concepts that come with being young. You can see this happening already as we all know. The other is plain and obvious, the man is quite intelligent and not that the previous kings weren't, but that intelligence is compounded with the fortitude and wherewithal to make the essential changes which many will have strong opposition from the religious honchos. It's going to be quite challenging for him since that aforementioned group is quite powerful in their own right. Good times ahead for Saudiya and the entire Arab world ISA. 



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Bahrain, Kuwait, and UAE to lift ban on Egypt's agriculture exports: Agriculture Ministry



Can't put too much of that stuff on the crops, even if there are a lot of bugs eating them. Sounds like they've found the right medium for the use of fertilizer. We have the most fertile land in the region and should take full advantage of having that. They should be farming ever single type of veggie and fruit you can imagine and packaging that stuff left and right! 1 acre in Tanta or Banha can feed Qatar for a year! 



The SC said:


> *Egypt: Tourism revenues jump 170% in 7 months*



Good news walahi. The economy is actually booming MA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Gomig-21 said:


> I heard something about the ministry of health issuing a new plan for health care. Have you heard anything about that? I'll try to find it, sounded very good and something that is loooooooooong overdue.



Found it.

*Egypt is about to launch Universal Health Coverage*
Egypt is about to offer all of its citizens health insurance for the first time in the North African country’s history. Prime Minister Sherif Ismail approved on Wednesday a new comprehensive health insurance bill after meeting with the Minister of Health, Ahmed Emad, to review final details of the law.

The new health care program will cost L.E. 140 billion Egyptian pounds ($8 billion) and will be implemented gradually across the country between 2018 and 2032, starting with the cities of Port Said and Suez, and ending with expansion to Cairo and Giza.

Subscription to the universal policy will be mandatory and will cost, depending on income, between 1,300 pounds ($74) and 4,000 ($227) pounds annually. The government has committed to provide the policy free of charge to those citizens who cannot afford it— an estimated 23.7 million Egyptians (approximately 25% of the population).

The current insurance system’s subscription cost just 112 pounds ($6), but covered only 58% of the population and was plagued by low quality, minimal care and negligence among its hospitals. Only 6% of those covered by the insurance policy, actually utilized its services, and the vast majority of health care expenditure came out of the pockets of Egyptians seeking treatment.

Egypt’s Minister of Health promised Monday that the new system would eliminate the soaring prices of medical services in the private medical sector, as the policy would attempt to adjust market prices. If compliant to certain regulations, all private hospitals will be allowed to enter the program, in addition to government, military and police hospitals.

Dozens of professional syndicates have voiced their opposition to the bill, fearing that the new bill, by allowing private companies to negotiate with the government, will push up healthcare costs. The government has moved to dispel these fears by promising that private hospitals will have to comply with the prices that the government sets.

Six years in the making, the bill was drafted by a committee of 22 health insurance officials, bankers and academic physicians, before it was referred to the government. It is now set to be introduced to Parliament where it is expected to pass with little opposition and replace the current system, which has been in place since the early sixties.


https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...l-health-coverage_us_59f404b2e4b05f0ade1b5777




Gomig-21 said:


> Good times ahead for Saudiya and the entire Arab world ISA.







Gomig-21 said:


> They should be farming ever single type of veggie and fruit you can imagine and packaging that stuff left and right! 1 acre in Tanta or Banha can feed Qatar for a year!



Wait... really? damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Nice project Masr and Good Luck
But IMO it's useless for now, all those funds should have been used into the Education system WHERE the future is created. Egypt education quality is among the last on earth. Those things are just dust to the people... and gold mines for the foreigners...
Only believe in Education / order and freedom, take one out and no future will exist.

Anyway Good Luck.

"The country, commonly cited as home to a quarter of the Arab population, was next to last in the quality of schools, universities and business-education programs, with a total score for education of 2.1 out of a possible score of seven, giving it a rank of 139 out of 140 countries. The only progress was moving up from a position of 136 in math and science education to a rank of 131. “Egyptian education is in the worst era in its history,” said Kamal Mogheeth, a researcher at the National Center for Educational Research and Development, an academic independent center affiliated with the Ministry of Education. “The results reflect the failure of the current and previous government’s policies and reveal that the country has not made a single step forward.”

For those who believe those lines:
"If EGypt get more projects/infrastrcutures, she will be ableto redo is Education system - No"
"It will come with time - No"
"We will see later on when everyone has a Job- No"
"Give us a salary thenwe will see -No"
etc...

History is the only witness of our future AND never never a Rich/powerfull country/Empire arise and prosper without a top Education system and research maiden.

It's maybe off topic but it saddens me to see such beautiful country with so much potential being shut down by a stupid vision. By people who only think in the 5-10 years ahead... and with selfish dreams...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

HannibalBarca said:


> Nice project Masr and Good Luck
> But IMO it's useless for now, all those funds should have been used into the Education system WHERE the future is created. Egypt education quality is among the last on earth. Those things are just dust to the people... and gold mines for the foreigners...
> Only believe in Education / order and freedom, take one out and no future will exist.
> 
> Anyway Good Luck.
> 
> "The country, commonly cited as home to a quarter of the Arab population, was next to last in the quality of schools, universities and business-education programs, with a total score for education of 2.1 out of a possible score of seven, giving it a rank of 139 out of 140 countries. The only progress was moving up from a position of 136 in math and science education to a rank of 131. “Egyptian education is in the worst era in its history,” said Kamal Mogheeth, a researcher at the National Center for Educational Research and Development, an academic independent center affiliated with the Ministry of Education. “The results reflect the failure of the current and previous government’s policies and reveal that the country has not made a single step forward.”
> 
> For those who believe those lines:
> "If EGypt get more projects/infrastrcutures, she will be ableto redo is Education system - No"
> "It will come with time - No"
> "We will see later on when everyone has a Job- No"
> "Give us a salary thenwe will see -No"
> etc...
> 
> History is the only witness of our future AND never never a Rich/powerfull country/Empire arise and prosper without a top Education system and research maiden.
> 
> It's maybe off topic but it saddens me to see such beautiful country with so much potential being shut down by a stupid vision. By people who only think in the 5-10 years ahead... and with selfish dreams...



saddens me to say this but you are a very stupid person .


----------



## HannibalBarca

mahatir said:


> saddens me to say this but you are a very stupid person .


Saddens me that an opinion resort to insults...
At least it shows us what type of person you are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> "$500 billion" L-O-L! That makes the Saudi arms deal with the US look like child's play. Unbelievable. MashaAllah these people are just doing things that no one can argue with, especially that man right there who's quite obviously very influential and adopting many of these new measures in Saudiya and doing it behind the scenes. The crown prince is going to bring a major change to Saudiya primarily for 2 reasons: his age since he'll be MUCH younger than the previous kings, that makes him much more in touch with the all concepts that come with being young. You can see this happening already as we all know. The other is plain and obvious, the man is quite intelligent and not that the previous kings weren't, but that intelligence is compounded with the fortitude and wherewithal to make the essential changes which many will have strong opposition from the religious honchos. It's going to be quite challenging for him since that aforementioned group is quite powerful in their own right. Good times ahead for Saudiya and the entire Arab world ISA.



The Egyptian new capital was projected to cost $300 billion when all is finished..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Subscription to the universal policy will be mandatory and will cost, depending on income, between 1,300 pounds ($74) and 4,000 ($227) pounds annually. The government has committed to provide the policy free of charge to those citizens who cannot afford it— an estimated 23.7 million Egyptians (approximately 25% of the population).



That's great where's @KediKesenFare ? Maybe now the space program is justified? 



HannibalBarca said:


> Nice project Masr and Good Luck
> But IMO it's useless for now, all those funds should have been used into the Education system WHERE the future is created. Egypt education quality is among the last on earth. Those things are just dust to the people... and gold mines for the foreigners...
> Only believe in Education / order and freedom, take one out and no future will exist.
> 
> Anyway Good Luck.
> 
> "The country, commonly cited as home to a quarter of the Arab population, was next to last in the quality of schools, universities and business-education programs, with a total score for education of 2.1 out of a possible score of seven, giving it a rank of 139 out of 140 countries. The only progress was moving up from a position of 136 in math and science education to a rank of 131. “Egyptian education is in the worst era in its history,” said Kamal Mogheeth, a researcher at the National Center for Educational Research and Development, an academic independent center affiliated with the Ministry of Education. “The results reflect the failure of the current and previous government’s policies and reveal that the country has not made a single step forward.”
> 
> For those who believe those lines:
> "If EGypt get more projects/infrastrcutures, she will be ableto redo is Education system - No"
> "It will come with time - No"
> "We will see later on when everyone has a Job- No"
> "Give us a salary thenwe will see -No"
> etc...
> 
> History is the only witness of our future AND never never a Rich/powerfull country/Empire arise and prosper without a top Education system and research maiden.
> 
> It's maybe off topic but it saddens me to see such beautiful country with so much potential being shut down by a stupid vision. By people who only think in the 5-10 years ahead... and with selfish dreams...



While I pretty much agree with what you've said about the education system, and it has unfortunately tanked in the last 10 years and they have to do something about it, at the same time, development is also critical for the country. I would say both need equal attention which has not been the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's great where's @KediKesenFare ? Maybe now the space program is justified?
> 
> 
> 
> While I pretty much agree with what you've said about the education system, and it has unfortunately tanked in the last 10 years and they have to do something about it, at the same time, development is also critical for the country. I would say both need equal attention which has not been the case.


*Education Ministry offers a tender for the construction of 10 thousand classes from a total of 30 thousand at the level of the Republic.
*
http://msr-news.com/التعليم-تطرح-مناقصة-لبناء-10-آلاف-فصل/

and

http://www.youm7.com/story/2017/9/1...صيانة-المدارس-مدير-الأبنية-الإفراغ-من/3395144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Education Ministry offers a tender for the construction of 10 thousand classes from a total of 30 thousand at the level of the Republic.
> *
> http://msr-news.com/التعليم-تطرح-مناقصة-لبناء-10-آلاف-فصل/
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/story/2017/9/1/التعليم-تسابق-الزمن-لانتهاء-صيانة-المدارس-مدير-الأبنية-الإفراغ-من/3395144



This is good that they're doing something, but there is no doubt that it has either stagnated or tanked with all that has happened in the past ten years.

This is actually quite coincidental that Barca brought this up yesterday because I was in the middle of email exchanges with my brothers, one of whom is in Cairo and he sent us the new Arab University rankings and his only comment was "Get ready, bros, we're gonna have to send all our kids to one of the GCC states to get educated now." When I kinda argued with him a little, his exact words were "the current system is at the bottom of the trash can."

At the time we were going through college, AUC was ranked 1st in MENA and held the title for a while. Cairo University was also one of the top 100 in the world while Al Azhar was ranked 1st in Islamic studies, now it's been surpassed by the one in Saudiya and now AUC is ranked 6th while Cairo University has plummeted into the top 500 in the world.

Current top 25 rankings in the Arab world. GCC States (particularly KSA) dominating although AUB in Lubnan in 1st.

1 American University of Beirut (AUB)






2 King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals





3 King Saud University





4 King Abdulaziz University (KAU)





5 United Arab Emirates University





6 The American University in Cairo





7 Qatar University





8 American University of Sharjah





9 University of Jordan





10 Sultan Qaboos University





11 Cairo University





12 Saint Joseph University of Beirut (USJ)





13 University of Baghdad





14 Jordan University of Science & Technology





15 Alexandria University





16 Lebanese American University





17 Ain Shams University





18 Umm Al-Qura University





19 Kuwait University





20 Zayed University






Ranking 20 of 100

https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/arab-region-university-rankings/2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This is good that they're doing something, but there is no doubt that it has either stagnated or tanked with all that has happened in the past ten years.
> 
> This is actually quite coincidental that Barca brought this up yesterday because I was in the middle of email exchanges with my brothers, one of whom is in Cairo and he sent us the new Arab University rankings and his only comment was "Get ready, bros, we're gonna have to send all our kids to one of the GCC states to get educated now." When I kinda argued with him a little, his exact words were "the current system is at the bottom of the trash can."
> 
> At the time we were going through college, AUC was ranked 1st in MENA and held the title for a while. Cairo University was also one of the top 100 in the world while Al Azhar was ranked 1st in Islamic studies, now it's been surpassed by the one in Saudiya and now AUC is ranked 6th while Cairo University has plummeted into the top 500 in the world.
> 
> Current top 25 rankings in the Arab world. GCC States (particularly KSA) dominating although AUB in Lubnan in 1st.
> 
> 1 American University of Beirut (AUB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 King Saud University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 King Abdulaziz University (KAU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 United Arab Emirates University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 The American University in Cairo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Qatar University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 American University of Sharjah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 University of Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Sultan Qaboos University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Cairo University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Saint Joseph University of Beirut (USJ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 University of Baghdad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Jordan University of Science & Technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Alexandria University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Lebanese American University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 Ain Shams University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Umm Al-Qura University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Kuwait University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Zayed University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranking 20 of 100
> 
> https://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/arab-region-university-rankings/2018


More than 4 years of stagnation, plus all the events that have happened did not help a bit.. but I am still optimistic that it will become a priority for the government again.. I am sure they are gathering public opinions like the ones from your family on a grand scale and they will act on it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Egypt signs $653 mln Aswan solar-power deal with IFC*
*The 13 new solar-power plants will be located in the Aswan area, linking with 19 other plants to make up the Benban Solar Park




*
Egypt signed agreements on Sunday for the construction of 13 solar-power plants in the Aswan area, financed by the International Financial Corporation (IFC), which is a member of the World Bank Group, the Ministry of Investment said in a statement.

The agreements were signed by Minister of Electricity Mohamed Shaker, Minister of Investment and International Cooperation Sahar Nasr, and IFC Vice President Dimitris Tsitsiragos.

The 13 solar power plants, which are expected to generate 590 megawatts, will cost $823 million in total, with the IFC providing $653 million, the statement read. The IFC will provide its funding package in cooperation with around nine international banks.

The new deal represents the largest private-sector financing package for a solar photovoltaic facility in the Middle East and North Africa, Reuters reported on Sunday.

The 13 planned solar plants will be linked to 19 other plants to make up the Benban Solar Park.

Nasr said the new project is expected to be beneficial to more than 350,000 people, providing around 6,000 job opportunities in the construction process, the statement said.

"This creates an ecosystem of investors for Egypt for this program and broadens the capital base for future infrastructure spending,” Erick Becker, IFC's manager of infrastructure and natural resources in the Middle East and North Africa, told Reuters in an interview.

The World Bank has been working with the Egyptian government to help reform the electricity sector. The Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency, also part of the World Bank Group, will provide $210 million in political-risk insurance to 12 projects within Benban, according to Reuters.

Shaker said that this project is part of a strategic long-term plan that aims to raise the share of renewable energy to 42 percent by 2035, the statement added.

In 2014, Egypt announced plans to tackle energy shortages by developing the renewable-energy sector, a field that has attracted foreign investment, Reuters added.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...s--billion-Aswan-solarpower-deal-with-IF.aspx
*Egypt settles Turkey debt, makes Libya payment*
_Egypt also paid Libya $250 million as an installment towards settling a $1.5 billion loan_

Egypt has paid off the final installment, worth $200 million, of a $1 billion loan it took out from Turkey in 2012 during Mohammad Mursi’s brief tenure as president, state news agency MENA said on Thursday.

Mursi was ousted by the military after mass protests against his rule in 2013, a year after he came to power. His administration was an ally of Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, who condemned his ouster.

Relations between Turkey and Egypt under President Abdul Fattah Al Sisi, who as military chief led Mursi’s ouster, have since soured.

Egypt also paid Libya $250 million as an installment towards settling a $1.5 billion loan, also taken out during Mursi’s presidency, Central Bank Sub-governor Rami Aboul Naga told MENA and would pay two more installments worth a combined $500 million next year to settle the debt.

The payments were made on Wednesday, he told MENA. The central bank did not respond to a request for comment.

Central Bank Governor Tarek Amer said two months ago Egypt would pay back around $8 billion in debts before the end of the year.

Egypt has paid back $17.5 billion in foreign debts this year after the central bank floated the pound currency in November 2016.

It also paid back a $1 billion debt owed to Qatar in July 2016 and a $2.5 billion deposit in 2014, when Doha asked for its money back following Mursi’s ouster.

http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/egypt-settles-turkey-debt-makes-libya-payment-1.2117914

*Cairo Joins the UNESCO Creative Cities Network*





The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) announced on Tuesday 64 more cities to its Creative Cities Network.

“These new designations showcase an enhanced diversity in city profiles and geographical balance, with 19 cities from countries not previously represented in the Network,” said Director-General Irina Bokova.

She added, “The cooperation framework proposed to foster candidate cities from the Africa region – a UNESCO Global Priority – has been a true success with 9 African cities now joining the Network.”

The UNESCO Creative Cities Network now counts a total of 180 cities in 72 countries covering seven creative fields such as crafts, folk art, design, film, gastronomy, literature, music and media arts. Egyptian handicrafts sector marks an important segment in shaping the culture of Egypt and contributing to its economy.

“..Egypt only exports between $US 20 million and $US 50 million worth of handicrafts annually. Tunisia, meanwhile, exports $US 400 million, Morocco $US 600 million, and Turkey $US 2 billion annually,” said CEO of the Chamber of Handicrafts in Egypt Mosaad Omran.

Egypt holds an annual festival for handicrafts to celebrate the handicrafts heritage of Egypt.

This year, the festival was held on from August 18 to August 24 at the Beit El-Sennary complex in Cairo’s Sayeda Zeinab.

Omran attended the festival and highlighted that the role of the chamber is to “facilitate the legal relations between small workshops and the government, as well as resolving obstacles in order to empower those working in this valuable sector,” reported by Ahram Online.

He also added that there are about 5 million artists and workers in this sector in Egypt.

The Ministry of Industry has established the handicrafts industries chamber earlier in the year 2015. The chamber includes industries of handmade textiles, pottery, porcelain, ceramics, woodwork, metal handicrafts, carpets, and jewelry.

https://egyptianstreets.com/2017/11/02/cairo-joins-the-unesco-creative-cities-network/

*Silk Road: For softer Egyptian-Pakistani economic ties*
*



*
CAIRO – 1 November 2017: Egypt and Pakistan have witnessed stagnant diplomatic and economic relations over the past years, compared to their defense cooperation that both deem as well-developed, especially amid both countries’ anti-terror fight. 

The two countries witnessed changes in politics that have seemed to affect the historic relations that traced back to 1947; a short-lived tension was seen during Egypt’s transition period in 2013 following Pakistan’s criticizing remarks. 

In 2015, the volume of trade exchange between both countries valued at $295 million, according to Cairo Chamber of Commerce, which cited a decline in the trade indicators between both countries. However, the inert economic ties between both countries are expected to see a leap thanks to China's ambitious Silk Road initiative. 

Pakistani political strategist Maria Sultan discussed in a lecture organized by the Pakistani Embassy in Cairo Tuesday the possibilities of boosting trade cooperation between both countries through the initiative that aims to connect Eurasian countries and passes through the MENA region. 


Announced in 2013, the Silk Road, also called the Belt and Road Initiative seeks to integrate the region into a cohesive economic area via building infrastructure. 

The initiative consists of the land-based Silk Road Economic Belt, and the oceangoing Maritime Silk Road. The latter is where Egypt and Pakistan intersect. 

“The initiative is an opportunity to see with our Egyptian colleagues the possibilities of cooperation and reliving that era in Pakistani-Egyptian relations we saw in 1970s, where we fought together with Egyptians against the Israelis,” said Sultan, who is the chairperson of South Asian Strategic Stability Institute (SASSI.) 


Politics come with trade 

Speaking on the sidelines of the lecture, Sultan told Egypt Today that “economic relations at this moment are not well developed, but we believe this is the idea we are bringing here,” referring to the Silk Road as the gateway to enhance diplomatic relations between both countries. 

Responding to a question on the importance of political will in accomplishing such strong ties, Sultan said “political will is to come true, but it is a matter of progress, for that you need to come up with a strategic cooperation and strategic interest, which must overlap.” 

“Politics always come with trade, and if trade is there, interest will come,” she continued. Sultan has been serving as a civilian war strategist at the Ministry of Defense. 

In the same context, Ambassador of Pakistan to Egypt, Mushtaq Ali Shah told Egypt Today, “There are major opportunities for… both countries together to promote economic cooperation… and this Silk Road gives us opportunity to cement our economic and trade relations, which is not only for the benefits of the two countries but also for the regional and global trade.” 

Ambassador Shah highlighted a common challenge to both Egyptian and Pakistani economies, which is fighting terrorism; relaying that both countries are cooperating in this regard. 


A game changer 

During the lecture, held at the Egyptian Cultural Forum in Cairo, Sultan went on explaining the new global economic order that took place since the cold war, highlighting opportunities for states on the Silk Road to speed their economic growth. 

A “game changer” is how Pakistan considers the project for its positive impact on its economy; especially that Islamabad is also part of the land-based partition of the initiative under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). 

However, she stressed that CPEC “is not only about two states. It aims at regional cooperation and global trade transformation.” 

Sultan talked about Pakistan’s geostrategic importance since it is the unique country that sits in five different major regions; neighboring China, India, Afghanistan, and Russia. 

Tracking the rise of Asian Tigers over the years, Sultan suggested that the century be named as the “Asian Century” due to the tectonic global trade re-shift, saying that the notion of an “Asian Century” is not only limited to Asian states, but also comprises developing countries like Egypt, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and China. 

For Sultan, countries involved in the Silk Road should be aware of the great opportunities of maritime trade in the Asia Pacific area. 

“There is a global trade shift, where 17.7 percent of the global trade passes through the Indian Ocean, and 8 percent of global merchandize trade comes through the Suez Canal,” Sultan added. 

She further displayed a map showing that under the new initiative in the future “the Indian Ocean, Suez Canal and Asia Pacific will be hubs for the oil trade, and henceforth, the access to global commons shall become extremely important.” 

Sultan warned that countries that are not part of this Silk Road initiative will try to resist the big project “as they see [the initiative] as a major challenge on the basis of creating competitiveness through changing the social and political dynamics of the region.” 

Speaking about the project’s progress, she said that Pakistan has established an authority tasked with securing the China-Pakistan corridor from attacks by the Islamic State (IS) terrorist group or other militants. 





Former Ambassador to Pakistan Fathy Youssef (L), Pakistani Ambassador to Cairo Mushtaq Shah (C), Director of Egyptian Cultural Forum Ghamrawy and Director of SASSI Maria Sultan during lecture on Silk Road Oct.31,2017-Photo by Nourhan Magdi/Egypt Today

Visiting Egypt for the first time, Sultan said that she will be speaking on November 8 at the World Youth Forum set to kick off Saturday in Sharm El-Sheikh city, in South Sinai. 

Sultan spoke about her experience as a woman assuming several high-level positions at a younger age, stressing the importance of education for girls. Besides her work as a political scientist and defense analyst, she also worked as an anchor in her country’s TV and radio programs. Her commentaries focus on issues regarding nuclear issues and strategic stability. 

Sultan concluded her words saying, “Nothing in the world can stop women who are liberated, educated and determined to stand for their country and for regional cooperation and global progress.” 

https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/3/30457/Silk-Road-For-softer-Egyptian-Pakistani-economic-ties

@Gomig-21 @Amir_Pharaoh @The SC @Sharif al-Hijaz @Arabi @DOUBLESHOT @HannibalBarca @Khafee @Gasoline @fachfouch @Amun @Alithemoor1

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Former Ambassador to Pakistan Fathy Youssef (L), Pakistani Ambassador to Cairo Mushtaq Shah (C)



Imagine that!



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Sultan concluded her words saying, “Nothing in the world can stop women who are liberated, educated and determined to stand for their country and for regional cooperation and global progress.”



Good for her. She's spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*A wonderful page that presents the projects and investments taking place inside the Arab Republic of Egypt

https://www.facebook.com/GeneralKamelWazeir*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Egypt, Saudi Arabia sign LE 250mln deal to finance entrepreneurship, ride sharing projects*
*



*
Egypt and Saudi Arabia signed on Friday two agreements with a total value of LE 250 million to finance Egyptian entrepreneurship and car ownership in the ride-sharing sector, Saudi state Press Agency reported on Monday.

According to a statement issued by the Ministry of Investment and International Cooperation, the first agreement, worth LE 150 million, was signed between the Ministry, the Saudi Grant Committee and the Enmaa Company.

The second agreement, worth LE 100 million, was signed between the Ministry and a subsidiary of EFG Hermes, with the presence of representatives from ride-sharing companies Uber and Careem.

The projects are part of the implementation of Egypt’s new investment law and aims to create job opportunities and support entrepreneurship and small investors, read the statement.

Minister of Investment and International Cooperation Sahar Nasr said that the Ministry intends to cooperate with Egypt’s development partners and the private sector in order to support entrepreneurs, which is not limited to financing but also includes vocational training.

http://www.egyptindependent.com/egy...nance-entrepreneurship-ride-sharing-projects/

*Millions invested to fund Hurghada zoo, other projects*

Dr. Huda Jalal Yassi, chief of the Arab Women Investors Union, spoke last month of governmental plans to establish several development projects in the Red Sea Governorate’s capital city Hurghada, including a recreational zoo, a healthcare center for medical tourism, and a fish farm.

During October’s Sharm el-Sheikh conference on international cooperation towards sustainable development, which called for funds from Arab and African investors, Yassi affirmed that Egyptian, Arab, and Swiss investors will inject LE 640 million to construct the healthcare center, while Egyptian, Nigerian, and Emirati investors will provide LE 450 million to build the zoo.

Arab and South Korean investors will allocate LE 440 million to build an academy providing training for those working in the tourism industry and Yassi indicated that foreign investors will allocate LE 150 million to construct a fish-producing farm.

On top of this, foreign investors will allocate LE 750 million for three Iraqi development projects, building factories to produce fish, refrigerators, and stainless steel tableware. Additionally, in Djibouti, investors will allocate LE 260 million to construct a sweet-making factory, a food factory, and a fish-farm.

Meanwhile, Ahmed Abdallah, governor of the Red Sea, said his Governorate utilizes only seven percent of the Red Sea ports, despite four million tourists visiting the area each year. As the country seeks to boost its tourism industry, he added that Hurghada airport has the capacity to receive 13 million tourists annually.

http://www.egyptindependent.com/millions-invested-to-fund-hurghada-zoo-and-other-projects/

*US-Saudi consortium to invest $3bn in amusement park complex at Egypt’s Matrouh*

A consortium of unnamed US and Saudi companies are investing US $3 billion in an amusement park complex in the Northwestern Egyptian governate of Matrouh, Governor Alaa Abu Zeid announced at a Sunday press conference.

Abu Zeid, however, did not provide details about in the investors’ identity or what their project may specifically entail.

In August, Minister of Investment, Sahar Nasr, began promoting the Western Egypt Development Project, outlining that it will include an investment zone, a resort complex, and urban development projects. The project was open for investors in the Matrouh governate.

The project was launched by President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi in July during the fourth National Youth Conference held in Alexandria. It will be the second development project in the area beside the New Alamein City.

The project will be built upon a space of 250,000 feddans (1 feddan = 1,025 acres.) It will be executed in three phases over 10 years, and will cost US $10 billion in total. The first phase is scheduled for completion within two years, costing US $2 billion.

The project is expected to create 25,000 jobs and generate employment for hundreds of thousands.

Abu Zeid added that investors at an economic conference agreed upon a further 21 investments for projects in Matrouh, worth EGP 165 billion.

http://www.egyptindependent.com/us-...-in-amusement-park-complex-at-egypts-matrouh/

*DP World to Develop Economic Zone in Egypt*
*DP World has signed a partnership agreement to develop an integrated industrial and residential zone at Sokhna in Egypt.*
The project will complement the Egyptian government’s plans to develop the Suez Canal Corridor.

It will cover 95 square kilometres and include industrial and residential areas coupled with the development of Sokhna Port, increasing its capacity and linking it to the industrial zone.

DP World will manage the joint venture, scheduled for the first quarter of 2018, in a stake split of 51% to SCZone and 49% to DP World.

It will feature a range of investment incentives and encourage innovation using best international practice in the management of Special Economic Zones (SEZs), free zones, ports, and logistic hubs based on DP World’s global experience.

The project will also promote the development of small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), create job opportunities and provide training for young Egyptians adding value to the economy.

The residential area will be able to accommodate 500,000 people.

Admiral Mohab Mamish, Chairman of the Suez Canal Authority and Chairman of the Suez Canal Economic Zone (SCZone), and Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem, Group Chairman and CEO, DP World, signed the agreement in the presence of Sherif Ismail, the Prime Minister of Egypt.

Bin Sulayem, said: “This partnership demonstrates the commitment of DP World to support the growth of Egypt’s economy and reflects the trust we place in the determination of the government to make the project a success.

“The development of the zone will support the sustainable growth of the country and help it attract more business investment.

“It will also help transform the Suez Canal into a major trade and business hub in the region, given its strategic location and role as an artery for global trade.

“We are looking forward to working with the SCZone through this joint venture to develop the project using our international expertise and know-how of trade and logistics across six continents, to add value to the Egyptian economy and leave a legacy for future generations.”

Admiral Mohab Mamish, Chairman of the Suez Canal Authority and Chairman of the Suez Canal Economic Zone (SCZone), said: This signing builds on the historic relations between Egypt and the UAE and is aligned with the vision of President Sisi for the development of trade in the region.

“The project includes a comprehensive economic zone in Sokhna including an industrial free zone and a number of development projects that will boost the national economy and create jobs for Egyptian youth.

“Today’s signing concludes months of work of the joint committee that has been working closely with the leadership of both countries and consultants to make this happen. This is an important step in Egypt’s industrial and economic growth journey, while taking advantage of the strategic location of the Suez Canal.”

https://www.porttechnology.org/news/dp_world_to_develop_economic_zone_in_egypt

*Bombardier inks $1.1 billion deal with EgyptAir for C Series jets *





The new jets will enable the Cairo-based carrier to expand its network 

EgyptAir, the North African country's national carrier, inked a $1.1 billion deal with Canada's Bombardier for 12 mix-range jets with the option to buy additional aircraft.

The agreement includes a firm order for 12 CS300 jets with purchase rights for another 12 aircraft, which would boost the value of the agreement to $2.2 billion if exercised, the company said on Tuesday.

"We selected the C Series aircraft because its excellent range will allow us to best serve domestic and regional destinations, including neighbouring Arab cities, the Middle East as well as European destinations," said Safwat Musallam, chairman and chief executive of the the Cairo-based carrier.

The expansion by the Egyptian carrier will be a boost to the country's tourism industry impacted by the devaluation of the pound and terrorism in the Sinai peninsula.

The North African country'a economy is on the rebound. The Egyptian economy picked up in the fiscal year ending June 2017, growing by 4.2 per cent, beating projections of 3.5 per cent growth, according to the International Monetary Fund. The Washington-based organisation agreed earlier this month to the disbursement of a $2bn loan after a review of Egypt’s economic reforms.

The new aircraft will be used by EgyptAir Express and the carrier expects to be the regional launch customer for the jets in the region. The planes will be will be used to replace small, narrow body aircraft in the fleet as part of the airline’s strategic plan, Musallam said.

In October, Airbus agreed to buy a majority stake in the Canadian plane-maker C Series programme. The CS300, larges of two versions made by the Montreal-based company has a list price of $89.5 million before discount. The aircraft can carry 130 to 160 passengers.

"We look forward to expanding our network with the CS300," Musallam added.

https://www.thenational.ae/business...deal-with-egyptair-for-c-series-jets-1.675671

*Egypt has attracted $18b of such inflows since the flotation of the EGP: Jim Cowles*
Jim Cowles, CEO of Citibank in Europe, Middle East, and Africa (EMEA), expressed his optimism towards the growth of the economy in Egypt and the opportunities it offers for financial transactions.

Jim Cowles, the CEO of Citibank in Europe, the Middle East, and Africa (EMEA), told Daily News Egypt that Citi has played a key role in attracting foreign portfolio investments into the Egyptian treasury bill market via its direct contacts and active marketing role with foreign investors. “Egypt has attracted an estimated $18bn of such inflows over the past year since the flotation of the EGP, and Citi has played a role in around 60-65% of these inflows”

He added in a response to a question from Daily News Egypt at the EMEA summit, held between 13 and 14 November in London, that Citi enjoys a close relationship with the government of Egypt and is one of the four lead managers of the sovereign Eurobond, through which Egypt has been able to raise $7bn for budget funding during 2017, including an unprecedented 30 year tranche”.

When we look now to the economy of Egypt, the reforms that the government has taken during the last year, “the bold decisions”, we find a good area for transactions, Cowles said.

“The government has really taken some unpopular decisions, such as the restructure of subsidies, the flotation of the Egyptian pound, but it was important to the recovery of the economy”, he said. He added that Citi group aims to develop its activities in Egypt, “because there is a real potential there.”

“I know Citi group has sold its consumer units in Egypt, but that’s because we want to focus in presenting a unique and different service there,” explained Cowles, going on to say, “but it was a right decision and when I look back I still believe that this was a right one. They are many clients for consumer business in Egypt. And we want to present something unique, that’s why Citi group had focused on transactions with governmental institutions since then”


Citi signed in 2015 an agreement with Commercial International Bank (CIB) to sell its consumer banking business in Egypt. Approximately 900 full-time consumer banking and contract employees, eight Citi branches, and Citi’s ATM network in Egypt has been transferred to CIB upon closing the deal.

Citi said then that it aims to focus on expanding the services it offers to Egyptian corporations, banks and public sector clients, as well as continuing to service its multinational clients with operations in Egypt, along global investors.

This decision was in line with Citi’s global strategy of focusing their resources on those sectors where it has a competitive advantage, including their institutional franchise in Egypt.

Egypt is a part of the Middle East and the African area which, as the CEO of EMEA said, which has a lot of potential in the future.

For the Middle East, the price of oil has dropped in this last year and these countries had to come up with different fiscal plans and social programs; “fertile soil” for financial advice and transactions.

Citi has received a CMA License in Saudi Arabia in April 2017. Citigroup Saudi Arabia provide a full range of investment banking, debt and equity capital markets, and securities research capabilities to its local and international institutional clients.

“Saudi Arabia is a regional economic leader and a strategically important market for Citi. We are very proud of our long association with Saudi Arabia and are delighted at the opportunity to establish a presence in the Kingdom,” said Cowles, mentioning that the political turbulences in Saudi Arabia didn’t affect their business there.

Speaking about Africa, Cowles said some countries on the continent are supposed to realise growth between 5 and 7%, that means a growth of 9 to 12% of financial services, “a significant area force where Citigroup aims to multiply its activities during to the upcoming period.”

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/11/...ws-since-the-flotation-of-the-egp-jim-cowles/

*Egypt to add 11 power plants to national grid starting 2018: Mohamed Shaker*
The new power projects will add 6,000 jobs, supply 350,000 homes with electricity




Electricity Minister Mohamed Shaker said that the country will add 11 new power plants to the national power grid starting at the beginning of next year.

Shaker, who was speaking on the sidelines of Akhbar Al Youm economic conference, added that that national grid currently consists of 18 power plants.

“The new power plants which are scheduled to be synchronised to the national power grid have been built in the North Coast and Upper Egypt,” Shaker explained.

Shaker also said that the three solar power plants in the Benban area near Aswan will be among mega projects around the globe to produce energy from clean sources.

The capacity of each plant will be 50 MW at a total of $200m, funded through a partnership between the Ministry of Electricity, three international companies, and the World Bank, Shaker said.

The minister added that the establishment of the stations comes in light of a focus on the development of renewable energy, which amounts to 20% of the total energy generated in Egypt.


“We aim to make clean energy represent 37% of our total power production,” he stated.

The construction of the three plants will be completed in the fourth quarter of next year, with the expectation they will reduce carbon emissions, according to Shaker.

The total cost of renewable energy projects, including solar and wind, to be established in a partnership with the private sector is EGP 6 bn, he revealed.

These projects aim to produce a total of 4,300 MW.

The Ministry is considering the construction of a 2,400 megawatts pumping station at Mount Ataqa, the minister added.

The new power projects will help in creating 6,000 jobs and supply almost 350,000 homes with power, according to Shaker.

As of 2014, Egypt has been looking to substantially diversify its energy projects.

The mix includes gas-fired and coal-fired projects, alongside a number of solar and wind projects under the build, own, operate model.

The government introduced a Feed-in-Tariff (FiT) program and is in talks to move ahead with the 4.8 GW nuclear power plant at Dabaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


>



Dr. Sahar Nasr has been arguably the best appointment by El Presidente Sisi, among many others he's put in place. She's been at the forefront of much of the developments in Egypt. Not only is she dealing with foreign investments, she's actually working just as hard to revamp the roads and utilities to many of the remote villages. An incredible woman MashAllah and she will open the door for many other qualified women to also take much higher position in the Egyptian government. She's basically a trailblazer of sorts.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> The North African country'a economy is on the rebound. The Egyptian economy picked up in the fiscal year ending June 2017, growing by 4.2 per cent, beating projections of 3.5 per cent growth, according to the International Monetary Fund.



At this rate, it's only a matter of short time before we can actually say "booming economy." This is even without any of the gas revenues. If they factor those projections, the numbers will be staggering. Much of a reason why there shouldn't be any issue with finalizing the Rafale deal for an additional 24 and other goodies to go with them.
The focus on education is also something in the background we should be hearing a lot more about soon, ISA.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> EgyptAir, the North African country's national carrier, inked a $1.1 billion deal with Canada's Bombardier for 12 mix-range jets with the option to buy additional aircraft.



Between this and the Boeing deal, it's a major revamping of the civilian and carrier fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Egypt CS300 is a little odd... Egypt routes are dense... A319/320 series could have been a better choice... for a relatively interesting price after discount...
Seems Bombardier...rly rly pushed the price down... or/and gave some interesting guarantees...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Sisi inaugurates the largest project in the Middle East for fish farming in Kafr El Sheikh*

The national project for fish farming was established in "Birket Ghalioun" in Kafr El-Sheikh on an area of 4000 feddans. The number of daily workers during the period of construction of the first stage of the project is 5000 workers, technicians and engineers, and the number of equipment and machines is 1,700 heavy equipment / day. The total amount of drilling and landfill amounted to about 16 million m3, which is equivalent to 6 pyramids of the «Great Pyramid», and the total weight of iron amounts to about 13 thousand tons, which is more than the weight of iron in the Eiffel tower in Paris, France.

The project consists of a "fish-shrimp" hatchery on an area of 17 feddans with a capacity of 20 million "fish" / 2 billion larvae and a marine fish farm with a total of 453 breeding ponds.

There are 155 "50 * 150"m incubators with a production capacity of approximately 3000 tonnes of fish / cycle, 655 shrimp farms with 50 * 50 m breeding ponds, and central drainage basins with HDPE polyethylene tarpaulin with a production capacity of 2000 tons of shrimp.. And a Freshwater Fish Farm with a total of 83 ponds of 100 m * 200 m with a production capacity of 200 tons.

Project Facilities:

The project includes a research, development and training center on 700 m. It consists of "Water Quality Laboratory - Live Food Lab - Extension & Training Unit - Fish Biological Laboratory - Fish Health..

In addition, a fish and shrimp feed production plant was established. It includes a marine fish feed plant on an area of 1518 m2 with a production capacity of 120 thousand tons annually, a shrimp feed plant on an area of 567 m2 with a production capacity of 60 thousand tons annually and a factory of foams on an area of 1200 m2 to produce various sizes of "Fum" for all fish and shrimp products for internal markets and export with a production capacity of 900/1500 kg / day, an ice plant on an area of 448 m2 and a capacity of 40 tons of crushed ice / day, 20 tons of ice blocks / day.

The city is the largest industrial fish and shrimp processing plant in the Middle East with an area of 19 695 square meters. It includes a fish products factory: - frozen - fillet - cooked - half cooked -, shrimp products factory: cooled - frozen - cooked - half cooked -, with a capacity of " 100 "tons / day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Continued:
One of the most important national projects for all Egyptians..it will help bridge the food gap in fisheries..

BTW this is just the first phase of the project, which is held on an area of 4000 acres with a total of fish ponds amounting to 1359 basin, including the feed, ice and foam plants and there is the second phase, which began already today (16th of November 2017) after completion of the first phase and the opening by President Sissi will be on an area of 9000 acres, more than twice the size of the first phase, let everyone imagine the amount of fish and shrimp that will be produced after the end of the second phase.. It is really a great project made by Egyptian hands

There are also major national projects that will help bridge the food gap in livestock, raising 200,000 heads of livestock brought from Argentina, the Netherlands, Uruguay and other countries, that will be ready by June 2018.. with a total aim of raising one million heads in the following years.. As for poultry farms, huge ones were established in Aswan and elsewhere, and the chicks were imported from Britain. All the farms will be transferred to the desert provinces as part of a plan to free them from the population.

But worthy of attention also is the huge greenhouse project, which will open in the coming period with a capacity of 20 000 greenhouses on an area of 20,000 acres..it will produce _as President Sissi said_ the equivalent to the production of 200,000 acres.. the current Minister of Agriculture, was in a visit to the Netherlands last year in order to discuss the project of glasshouse farming, So actually there is a huge job being done in all areas, but in complete silence and without much noise, the state officials are showing in this period that their first concern is job creation, work and achievements without words in abundance.. it is also clear that the president Sissi does not like to speak about the project too much, but only after finishing it ..leading the Egyptians in the same way and showing them that they are able to actually change their own realities with their own hands ..and that all is needed is the will..

When the Egyptian state speaks for itself:

A vast area of thousands of square acres of brushless and marshland unsuitable for agriculture and a weak point that brings a chronic headache from smuggling to and from the Egyptian state, whether for cattle or weapons and drugs or even in humans trafficking.. become the largest fish farms in the world with the latest technologies in this field and under the management of the Egyptian army.

The Egyptian state continues to astonish the world with the implementation rates of its projects. What is being implemented on the ground in Egypt in one year can not be implemented by the largest countries and international companies in less than ten years at ten times the costs of what is happening on the ground in Egypt.

This is a declaration from Egypt of getting out from the mantle of economic globalization of Western capitalism's finances..
Who owns his food owns its decisions..

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Also..not to miss this quite real and interesting analysis of the facts on the ground in Egypt and the strategies behind them.. by Gamal Hamdan _ Selection of personalities of Egypt _ Part I:

"The urban vacuum is the only one that encourages greed and invites greedy ambitions to fill the void. There is complete consensus on the need to transfer the densely populated areas in the valley to the sides and borders of the state, including Sinai.. Egytianization is reconstruction ".

Of course, it is what the President Sissi is doing for the renaissance of developments in Egypt that is being referred to by Jamal Hamdan:

In the eastern direction of Egypt Sinai and the cities of the strait we find the axis of development of Sinai "five" provinces.. Through the lessening of the population high density in the valley and the Delta to transfer at least 5 million Egyptians _ a first line of defense _ that can only be transferred in the presence of jobs and a decent life..

At the western level and direction, we find the elusive west of Egypt in Matrouh, Al-Amin and Al-Dabaa to transfer permanent population density there and not rely on seasonal intensity for several months a year only in the summer..the need is for the existence of a real and stable society in there..year long..

As for the southern direction, we are witnessing the development of Halaib and Shalatin, the development of infrastructure from airports and roads and the establishment of another economic axis there, the "Golden Triangle" in southern Egypt between Qena, Qaysair and Safaga to protect the southern region and stop migration from Upper Egypt to other cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Egypt lack fertile lands for the incoming population growth...
Greenhouses as it is right now...is not a viable model for a huge pop but only to fill a gap...

Egypt should do as other superpower are doing... investing/buying lands in other countries... like what China/India/US/Russia atc... are doing... by buyng huge amounts of lands in central Africa ( like Ethiopia/ South Sudan among few exmples...) for ridiculous low amount... few years ago an hectare of fertile lands were around 10-20$... even huge amounts of lands were also giving for free... at condition to build schools/ employ local workers etc... Chinese are filling their Agriculture agendas right now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt lack fertile lands for the incoming population growth...
> Greenhouses as it is right now...is not a viable model for a huge pop but only to fill a gap...
> 
> Egypt *should do as other superpower are doing... investing/buying lands in other countries...* *like what China/India/US/Russia* atc... are doing... by buyng huge amounts of lands in central Africa ( like Ethiopia/ South Sudan among few exmples...) for ridiculous low amount... few years ago an hectare of fertile lands were around 10-20$... even huge amounts of lands were also giving for free... at condition to build schools/ employ local workers etc... Chinese are filling their Agriculture agendas right now...




Or ? KSA (For all GCC)…


*- In French :*




*- In English :*

*Password Vimeo :* *AdamaBattlestar*

*https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gcc-states-economy-development.243555/#post-4112946*


...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Or ? KSA (For all GCC)…
> 
> 
> *- In French :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- In English :*
> 
> *Password Vimeo :* *AdamaBattlestar*
> 
> *https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gcc-states-economy-development.243555/#post-4112946*
> 
> 
> ...


yes also. But among GCC members... Qatar has invested even more... I saw a report... where their foreign land investment almost equal those of GCC combined.

They have enormous farms land in AUstralia... Dozens of thousands of hectars of lands... they were also a polemic in the AUtralian parlement about this farm grabbing from Qatar...
They also have like others in Africa/ SOuth America etc... ( So their lands were blocked or limited smthig like that...)
But the two mastodonte working against each others is China and India... both are in a fanatic buying in Africa...

Africa will be " le Grenier du Monde" in the incoming 2 decades... So Huge pop countries should hurry up and especially Muslims countries with huge pop... like Egypt... the only ptoblem with Egypt is their lacking foreign policy and their centric minded expension... they are thinking mostly in the incoming 2 decades at max... ( not in all sectors, but in the majority of them...) and they have some problems with those "fertile" lands countries too... so things get harder also...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt lack fertile lands for the incoming population growth...



If you look at the fertile land expansion in just the past 40 years, it's approximately 30% greater from what it was. Look at the Nile Delta and how it's ballooning not only east to west, but mostly north. Farmlands have reached the Mediterranean sea from expanding the fertile soil of the Nile shores.

There is also a huge expansion of irrigation fields. This is not even including the desertification of farms where they dig for wells, find sustainable underground water sources then bring in fertile soil and grow farms in the desert. This has actually been happening since the early 1980's. We were actually involved in this. When it started happening, people were buying desert lands from the government and within 6 months to a year, they were growing melons, lettuce, cabbage, oranges, tomatoes, cucumbers it was moving at a pace similar to real estate to the point where the government had to issue limits on purchasing land. The potential to farm desert land is huge in Egypt and will grow rapidly just in the next decade.

Here's a small example which illustrates this desertification process.







This fertile land will keep expanding from the shores of the Nile. If you look at the width of much of these immediate lands all the way down the Nile, it has tripled in width just in the past 50 years and will only grow.






Farming and fertile land really is not the problem in Egypt, as a matter of fact, produce is largely exported than domestically consumed.

Over 88% of the oranges and manderins that grow out of this farm are exported.






So there is no real shortage TBH with you for farmlands being able to sustain the pop even in the future, because with the population growth, fertile land is even ahead of it.

The problem is population growth itseld. That's the much bigger problem because of habitable space. This is what Egypt needs to address and is actually dealing with acceptable methods of controlling it. You're definitely right on that aspect.

What's happening in the videos and posts above by @The SC is the fish farming projects that are taking off like it's no one's business. If you look back a few pages you'll see @mahatir was talking about the Egyptian/Vietnamese cooperation in learning low to develop these fish farms since the Vietnamese are super successful at it and it looks like it's pretty much working well. The issue with that also is that Egypt doesn't have a fully developed commercial fishing industry, by the standards that it should be at considering the available resources. The current one is limited at best and this is not only for local consumption, but for export as well. Fishing the Mediterranean is something that has eluded the Egyptian commercial industry for quite some time, and in the Red Sea, it's very limited because the RS is viewed as the commercial vessel gateway, obviously, and the tourism sector is what's expanding there more so than fishing and oil is the predominant industry in the Red Sea. So these fish farms are a terrific idea but the commercial fishing industry needs to up its game, especially in the Med and they are better off staying out of the RS.



HannibalBarca said:


> Greenhouses as it is right now...is not a viable model for a huge pop but only to fill a gap...



Oh man, greenhouses can be a tremendous success and a very viable solution for the future, along with desertification. Egypt has massive amounts of land to promote both of these. Irrigation is the most difficult part and that is mostly the undisclosed matter regarding the effects of the Renaissance dam in Ethiopia which is heating up big time BTW. This is the sticking point that it will effect the expansion of irrigation canals and the flow capacity for mechanical systems to areas further outside of the Delta and the immediate shores of the river. It's not just for sustainability, but its effect on growth that's the bigger problem.



HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt should do as other superpower are doing... investing/buying lands in other countries... like what China/India/US/Russia atc... are doing... by buyng huge amounts of lands in central Africa ( like Ethiopia/ South Sudan among few exmples...) for ridiculous low amount... few years ago an hectare of fertile lands were around 10-20$... even huge amounts of lands were also giving for free... at condition to build schools/ employ local workers etc... Chinese are filling their Agriculture agendas right now...



I don't think the lands these superpowers are purchasing outside their own are because of local, foreseeable shortages like you're suggesting. Rather, I think these are strictly business ventures for nothing other than the bottom line ~ $. Wouldn't you say so? None of those countries are lacking in future local resources but foreign investments for them are a means of reducing things such as labor cost and substantial profit gains.



HannibalBarca said:


> yes also. But among GCC members... Qatar has invested even more... I saw a report... where their foreign land investment almost equal those of GCC combined.



I'm sure you know there is a huge difference between Qatar and Egypt. This is Qatar's greenery.






They have no choice but to be involved in foreign investments and they import most of their food whereas Egypt is currently attracting foreign investments that have a minimum percentage for local benefits first in order to be purchased. So they're being pretty smart about it. Egypt has staggering amounts of untapped land that can be farmed and expanded. We've only seen a tiny percentage being used from the past 2 centuries.



HannibalBarca said:


> the only ptoblem with Egypt is their lacking foreign policy and their centric minded expension... they are thinking mostly in the incoming 2 decades at max...



2 decades? Come on, bro. We've been at it since 7000 BC, ma man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> If you look at the fertile land expansion in just the past 40 years, it's approximately 30% greater from what it was. Look at the Nile Delta and how it's ballooning not only east to west, but mostly north. Farmlands have reached the Mediterranean sea from expanding the fertile soil of the Nile shores.
> 
> There is also a huge expansion of irrigation fields. This is not even including the desertification of farms where they dig for wells, find sustainable underground water sources then bring in fertile soil and grow farms in the desert. This has actually been happening since the early 1980's. We were actually involved in this. When it started happening, people were buying desert lands from the government and within 6 months to a year, they were growing melons, lettuce, cabbage, oranges, tomatoes, cucumbers it was moving at a pace similar to real estate to the point where the government had to issue limits on purchasing land. The potential to farm desert land is huge in Egypt and will grow rapidly just in the next decade.
> 
> Here's a small example which illustrates this desertification process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fertile land will keep expanding from the shores of the Nile. If you look at the width of much of these immediate lands all the way down the Nile, it has tripled in width just in the past 50 years and will only grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farming and fertile land really is not the problem in Egypt, as a matter of fact, produce is largely exported than domestically consumed.
> 
> Over 88% of the oranges and manderins that grow out of this farm are exported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is no real shortage TBH with you for farmlands being able to sustain the pop even in the future, because with the population growth, fertile land is even ahead of it.
> 
> The problem is population growth itseld. That's the much bigger problem because of habitable space. This is what Egypt needs to address and is actually dealing with acceptable methods of controlling it. You're definitely right on that aspect.
> 
> What's happening in the videos and posts above by @The SC is the fish farming projects that are taking off like it's no one's business. If you look back a few pages you'll see @mahatir was talking about the Egyptian/Vietnamese cooperation in learning low to develop these fish farms since the Vietnamese are super successful at it and it looks like it's pretty much working well. The issue with that also is that Egypt doesn't have a fully developed commercial fishing industry, by the standards that it should be at considering the available resources. The current one is limited at best and this is not only for local consumption, but for export as well. Fishing the Mediterranean is something that has eluded the Egyptian commercial industry for quite some time, and in the Red Sea, it's very limited because the RS is viewed as the commercial vessel gateway, obviously, and the tourism sector is what's expanding there more so than fishing and oil is the predominant industry in the Red Sea. So these fish farms are a terrific idea but the commercial fishing industry needs to up its game, especially in the Med and they are better off staying out of the RS.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, greenhouses can be a tremendous success and a very viable solution for the future, along with desertification. Egypt has massive amounts of land to promote both of these. Irrigation is the most difficult part and that is mostly the undisclosed matter regarding the effects of the Renaissance dam in Ethiopia which is heating up big time BTW. This is the sticking point that it will effect the expansion of irrigation canals and the flow capacity for mechanical systems to areas further outside of the Delta and the immediate shores of the river. It's not just for sustainability, but its effect on growth that's the bigger problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the lands these superpowers are purchasing outside their own are because of local, foreseeable shortages like you're suggesting. Rather, I think these are strictly business ventures for nothing other than the bottom line ~ $. Wouldn't you say so? None of those countries are lacking in future local resources but foreign investments for them are a means of reducing things such as labor cost and substantial profit gains.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know there is a huge difference between Qatar and Egypt. This is Qatar's greenery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no choice but to be involved in foreign investments and they import most of their food whereas Egypt is currently attracting foreign investments that have a minimum percentage for local benefits first in order to be purchased. So they're being pretty smart about it. Egypt has staggering amounts of untapped land that can be farmed and expanded. We've only seen a tiny percentage being used from the past 2 centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 decades? Come on, bro. We've been at it since 7000 BC, ma man.



-The US with his LAnds and pop si saying to lack lands in the coming 2-3 decades... let alone Egypt. Egypt can exploit even more...but it still need more. Turning Deserts in Fertile Lands is a difficult mission & $$... it's possbile with the Nile next to it... but still difficult even with irrigations.
-Greenhouses are not a viable model for Huge pop, since it cost a lot of energy and infrastructurs, Yes you can do alot with it... but it's still not what Countries should seek when you have an incoming dozens of Millions of ppl to appear in few decades...
- For the foreign fertile lands being bought by superpowers like China and India... it'snot a ventureonly... Believe or not... India will need those fertile lands to be able to sustain her own populations in the coming half century... India right now is barely feeding her own pop..;let alone with the 15-20% pop increase and theirway of living... poor ppl thanmake themajority of their country only eat few kilos per month... what will happen when they catch up Western standard or even Chinese one... it's will be a x10...
-As for Qatar image, it was to illustrate bubble comments...
-As for Egypt centric vision... That's at leqt what I see happening in Egypt ( gov/projects etc...) and what I hear with Egyptian friends... I can understand that money could be aproblematic... and it's mostly the main problem... but even with the few billions they got in the past..; the investment was always in things to fill a gap "right now".

I can be wrong, but it's at least what I can understand of the situation.

And ffs it's Egypt not any little hidden country... They f*cking have the potentiel to own it around the entire region.
Many egyptian may like that gov... But I don't..;many more compentent egyptian could do the workthousands of time better and faster than those power blood seeker...

Any way Good luck Bro's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

HannibalBarca said:


> -The US with his LAnds and pop si saying to lack lands in the coming 2-3 decades... let alone Egypt. Egypt can exploit even more...but it still need more. Turning Deserts in Fertile Lands is a difficult mission & $$... it's possbile with the Nile next to it... but still difficult even with irrigations.
> -Greenhouses are not a viable model for Huge pop, since it cost a lot of energy and infrastructurs, Yes you can do alot with it... but it's still not what Countries should seek when you have an incoming dozens of Millions of ppl to appear in few decades...
> - For the foreign fertile lands being bought by superpowers like China and India... it'snot a ventureonly... Believe or not... India will need those fertile lands to be able to sustain her own populations in the coming half century... India right now is barely feeding her own pop..;let alone with the 15-20% pop increase and theirway of living... poor ppl thanmake themajority of their country only eat few kilos per month... what will happen when they catch up Western standard or even Chinese one... it's will be a x10...
> -As for Qatar image, it was to illustrate bubble comments...
> -As for Egypt centric vision... That's at leqt what I see happening in Egypt ( gov/projects etc...) and what I hear with Egyptian friends... I can understand that money could be aproblematic... and it's mostly the main problem... but even with the few billions they got in the past..; the investment was always in things to fill a gap "right now".
> 
> I can be wrong, but it's at least what I can understand of the situation.
> 
> And ffs it's Egypt not any little hidden country... They f*cking have the potentiel to own it around the entire region.
> Many egyptian may like that gov... But I don't..;many more compentent egyptian could do the workthousands of time better and faster than those power blood seeker...
> 
> Any way Good luck Bro's



3 Decades from now desalinated sea water will be economic to use in growing strategic crops like Wheat and Corn. Egypt main self sufficiency problem is with Wheat crop , it would make more sense for them to buy land in Countries famous for wheat like Ukraine and Russia , tropical African countries are not suitable for growing wheat . 

Greenhouses today produce a wide range of vegetables and fruits also Egypt is currently witnessing a boom in Fishing and poultry (95% sufficient) industry which would meet population protein requirement . 

China recently discovered a way to grow rice using Sea Water , this technology will eventually find its way to Egypt and they can utilize it which would help in the future reduce wheat consumption by producing more domestic rice. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/rice-seawater-chinese-scientists-food-200-million-a8017971.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> If you look at the fertile land expansion in just the past 40 years, it's approximately 30% greater from what it was. Look at the Nile Delta and how it's ballooning not only east to west, but mostly north. Farmlands have reached the Mediterranean sea from expanding the fertile soil of the Nile shores.
> 
> There is also a huge expansion of irrigation fields. This is not even including the desertification of farms where they dig for wells, find sustainable underground water sources then bring in fertile soil and grow farms in the desert. This has actually been happening since the early 1980's. We were actually involved in this. When it started happening, people were buying desert lands from the government and within 6 months to a year, they were growing melons, lettuce, cabbage, oranges, tomatoes, cucumbers it was moving at a pace similar to real estate to the point where the government had to issue limits on purchasing land. The potential to farm desert land is huge in Egypt and will grow rapidly just in the next decade.
> 
> Here's a small example which illustrates this desertification process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fertile land will keep expanding from the shores of the Nile. If you look at the width of much of these immediate lands all the way down the Nile, it has tripled in width just in the past 50 years and will only grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farming and fertile land really is not the problem in Egypt, as a matter of fact, produce is largely exported than domestically consumed.
> 
> Over 88% of the oranges and manderins that grow out of this farm are exported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is no real shortage TBH with you for farmlands being able to sustain the pop even in the future, because with the population growth, fertile land is even ahead of it.
> 
> The problem is population growth itseld. That's the much bigger problem because of habitable space. This is what Egypt needs to address and is actually dealing with acceptable methods of controlling it. You're definitely right on that aspect.
> 
> What's happening in the videos and posts above by @The SC is the fish farming projects that are taking off like it's no one's business. If you look back a few pages you'll see @mahatir was talking about the Egyptian/Vietnamese cooperation in learning low to develop these fish farms since the Vietnamese are super successful at it and it looks like it's pretty much working well. The issue with that also is that Egypt doesn't have a fully developed commercial fishing industry, by the standards that it should be at considering the available resources. The current one is limited at best and this is not only for local consumption, but for export as well. Fishing the Mediterranean is something that has eluded the Egyptian commercial industry for quite some time, and in the Red Sea, it's very limited because the RS is viewed as the commercial vessel gateway, obviously, and the tourism sector is what's expanding there more so than fishing and oil is the predominant industry in the Red Sea. So these fish farms are a terrific idea but the commercial fishing industry needs to up its game, especially in the Med and they are better off staying out of the RS.
> 
> 
> . [/QU





HannibalBarca said:


> -The US with his LAnds and pop si saying to lack lands in the coming 2-3 decades... let alone Egypt. Egypt can exploit even more...but it still need more. Turning Deserts in Fertile Lands is a difficult mission & $$... it's possbile with the Nile next to it... but still difficult even with irrigations.
> -Greenhouses are not a viable model for Huge pop, since it cost a lot of energy and infrastructurs, Yes you can do alot with it... but it's still not what Countries should seek when you have an incoming dozens of Millions of ppl to appear in few decades...
> - For the foreign fertile lands being bought by superpowers like China and India... it'snot a ventureonly... Believe or not... India will need those fertile lands to be able to sustain her own populations in the coming half century... India right now is barely feeding her own pop..;let alone with the 15-20% pop increase and theirway of living... poor ppl thanmake themajority of their country only eat few kilos per month... what will happen when they catch up Western standard or even Chinese one... it's will be a x10...
> -As for Qatar image, it was to illustrate bubble comments...
> -As for Egypt centric vision... That's at leqt what I see happening in Egypt ( gov/projects etc...) and what I hear with Egyptian friends... I can understand that money could be aproblematic... and it's mostly the main problem... but even with the few billions they got in the past..; the investment was always in things to fill a gap "right now".
> 
> I can be wrong, but it's at least what I can understand of the situation.
> 
> And ffs it's Egypt not any little hidden country... They f*cking have the potentiel to own it around the entire region.
> Many egyptian may like that gov... But I don't..;many more compentent egyptian could do the workthousands of time better and faster than those power blood seeker...
> 
> Any way Good luck Bro's





Gomig-21 said:


> If you look at the fertile land expansion in just the past 40 years, it's approximately 30% greater from what it was. Look at the Nile Delta and how it's ballooning not only east to west, but mostly north. Farmlands have reached the Mediterranean sea from expanding the fertile soil of the Nile shores.
> 
> There is also a huge expansion of irrigation fields. This is not even including the desertification of farms where they dig for wells, find sustainable underground water sources then bring in fertile soil and grow farms in the desert. This has actually been happening since the early 1980's. We were actually involved in this. When it started happening, people were buying desert lands from the government and within 6 months to a year, they were growing melons, lettuce, cabbage, oranges, tomatoes, cucumbers it was moving at a pace similar to real estate to the point where the government had to issue limits on purchasing land. The potential to farm desert land is huge in Egypt and will grow rapidly just in the next decade.
> 
> Here's a small example which illustrates this desertification process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fertile land will keep expanding from the shores of the Nile. If you look at the width of much of these immediate lands all the way down the Nile, it has tripled in width just in the past 50 years and will only grow.



The Government institutions are attempting to develop fish farming in Egypt and introduce fish and shrimps as a staple food for Egyptians to reduce meat consumption and imports . There are alot of fish farming projects still under construction in suez , ismailia and 2 and 3 phases of Galoun project which will all increase production by over 200 thousand tons . The private sector are also increasing their fish farms capacity which eventually would make Egypt a major fishing manufacturing centre in middle east . 

Fish farming has been growing really fast in Egypt since 2004 , image production increased from 600 thousand to 1.6 million in 12 years thats even before the government decided to adopt a national strategy to improve fish farming industry . The government worked with a chinese company called Ever green to develop the galoun industrial complex and cooperating with Vietnam regarding labor training and other aspects of managing fish farming. 

Spain produces around 30 million tons of Vegetables and Fruits in a region called Almeria using substitute/artificial soil in green houses over infertile desert land . 

Arab Organization for Industralization reached an agreement with Spanish Greenhouse manufacturer 2 years ago to Manufacture locally high qaulity Green houses in Egypt . An example of the greenhouses that will operate in Egypt is shown in the video below . 







The Egyptian Company managing this project discussed the project in detail in an Egyptian Agriculture Expo 





Egypt will witness a boom in Greenhouse farming , this could free up the delta fertile lands for growing exclusively strategic crops like Wheat and Corn . Egypt has one of the highest wheat yields in the world , one acre produces up to 3.5 tons .



HannibalBarca said:


> -The US with his LAnds and pop si saying to lack lands in the coming 2-3 decades... let alone Egypt. Egypt can exploit even more...but it still need more. Turning Deserts in Fertile Lands is a difficult mission & $$... it's possbile with the Nile next to it... but still difficult even with irrigations.
> -Greenhouses are not a viable model for Huge pop, since it cost a lot of energy and infrastructurs, Yes you can do alot with it... but it's still not what Countries should seek when you have an incoming dozens of Millions of ppl to appear in few decades...



USA is losing land as a result of Shale oil drilling which is destroying fertile land and causing Environmental damage. 
China is using African lands to grow corn in order to extract ethanol fuel , its not for Food security but rather Energy security.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> which would meet population protein requirement .



LOL! I've never heard it put that way looool.  Is there such a statistical requirement?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Signing of the contract for «Dabaa» nuclear plant *next week*
*




*
Parliamentary sources told «Al-Watan» that the contract for the Dabaa nuclear project will be signed next week, to begin the operational steps before the end of 2017.
*
https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/2757882#hpslider
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Really nice thread you got going here guys @Gomig-21 @The SC .. Sounds like the kind I'd enjoy contributing to.. Gomig basha probably remembers my threads from old IDF..

Stay tuned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

*Egypt’s foreign reserves jump to $36.7 bln in October, highest in history*

Egypt recorded its highest level of foreign reserves in its history, Egypt’s Central Bank announced on Sunday, climbing from $36.535 billion at the end of September to $36.703 billion at the end of October. 

In July, foreign net reserves jumped to $36.036 billion, hitting pre-2011 levels for the first time since the 25 January uprising, with international net reserves increasing $4.7 billion in July alone.

Egypt’s foreign reserves have been climbing since the country secured a $12 billion, three-year International Monetary Fund loan program in November 2016, shortly after the country decided to float its currency in a bid to lure back foreign investors and revive its ailing economy.

(Sorry I couldn't post the link, my account is still too new. The article is from Egypt Independent)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> *Egypt’s foreign reserves jump to $36.7 bln in October, highest in history*
> 
> Egypt recorded its highest level of foreign reserves in its history, Egypt’s Central Bank announced on Sunday, climbing from $36.535 billion at the end of September to $36.703 billion at the end of October.
> 
> In July, foreign net reserves jumped to $36.036 billion, hitting pre-2011 levels for the first time since the 25 January uprising, with international net reserves increasing $4.7 billion in July alone.
> 
> Egypt’s foreign reserves have been climbing since the country secured a $12 billion, three-year International Monetary Fund loan program in November 2016, shortly after the country decided to float its currency in a bid to lure back foreign investors and revive its ailing economy.
> 
> (Sorry I couldn't post the link, my account is still too new. The article is from Egypt Independent)



Better than a steady rise, really good news. A lot going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

There's a lot of untapped potential in Egypt. Big population that if fully integrated into the workforce, could make Egypt a powerhouse. I see reports of more entrepreneurs springing up.

Austerity and IMF loan helped, but also need to focus on education as there are still millions of Egyptians on the outskirts of the big cities that are illiterate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

GBU-28 said:


> There's a lot of untapped potential in Egypt. Big population that if fully integrated into the workforce, could make Egypt a powerhouse. I see reports of more entrepreneurs springing up.
> 
> Austerity and IMF loan helped, but also need to focus on education as there are still millions of Egyptians on the outskirts of the big cities that are illiterate.



From the days of King Farouk, our leaders have been the stereotypical, Arab disasters of the day. Even post Farouk with Egypt's first president Mohammad Naguib really didn't do much for the prosperity of Egypt. When he was followed by Nasser, we ended up with a nationalist who did some great things for Egypt but also made historical blunders that we're still paying for till today. His nationalizing of the Suez Canal was a HUGE gamble. Even though it ended up working in Egypt's favor, it set up the course for the disaster that is known as 1967 which in of itself, has essentially set Egypt back close to 20 years after that. He knew what he was doing were huge gambles that could trigger war and yet was completely unprepared for it when it came. That was his single, biggest mistake that costs Egypt at least 20 years of setbacks and caused the next leader to do nothing but concentrate on fixing that disaster, which also included going to war, again. The turnaround really happened during the presidency of Sadat but the man couldn't even get a chance to reap the benefits of a successful war and work on the prosperity of the country before he was gunned down. Then came the squatter in Mubarak who never really brought great prosperity to Egypt. Always worried about his position and always small developments here and there but nothing of huge merit. Then the 2011 revolution and the ensuing disastrous elections. Then the Sisi coup and his election a year later and now, almost 4 years later we've seen the best growth in Egypt since ever. These times are truly the best of Egyptian economic and developmental growth that we've ever seen, yet we still have the to deal with the evil cretins who are trying to destabilize the country. It's a never ending battle but these are truly the best times the country has ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GBU-28

Gomig-21 said:


> From the days of King Farouk, our leaders have been the stereotypical, Arab disasters of the day. Even post Farouk with Egypt's first president Mohammad Naguib really didn't do much for the prosperity of Egypt. When he was followed by Nasser, we ended up with a nationalist who did some great things for Egypt but also made historical blunders that we're still paying for till today. His nationalizing of the Suez Canal was a HUGE gamble. Even though it ended up working in Egypt's favor, it set up the course for the disaster that is known as 1967 which in of itself, has essentially set Egypt back close to 20 years after that. He knew what he was doing were huge gambles that could trigger war and yet was completely unprepared for it when it came. That was his single, biggest mistake that costs Egypt at least 20 years of setbacks and caused the next leader to do nothing but concentrate on fixing that disaster, which also included going to war, again. The turnaround really happened during the presidency of Sadat but the man couldn't even get a chance to reap the benefits of a successful war and work on the prosperity of the country before he was gunned down. Then came the squatter in Mubarak who never really brought great prosperity to Egypt. Always worried about his position and always small developments here and there but nothing of huge merit. Then the 2011 revolution and the ensuing disastrous elections. Then the Sisi coup and his election a year later and now, almost 4 years later we've seen the best growth in Egypt since ever. These times are truly the best of Egyptian economic and developmental growth that we've ever seen, yet we still have the to deal with the evil cretins who are trying to destabilize the country. It's a never ending battle but these are truly the best times the country has ever seen.



The Mubarak era was just stagnant. Stable-ish politics, but totally clueless and lazy about the economy.

Economy seemed archaic until recently and had quite a bit of Marxist policies still in place. I think all bread was subsidised if I recall.

Tourism is massive for Egypt, so controlling Sinai is essential. 

I think Sisi is a genuine reformer. I just hope he doesn't let power get to him like the others did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Video comprehensively explains the idea of the Suez Canal Development Project



































































The area of Qantara includes the establishment of a technology zone, a new industrial zone, a new residential city and a petroleum industries zone. The Ain Sokhna area, which is based on the ports of Adabiya, Ain Sokhna and Suez, includes a ship repair and maintenance station, general cargo terminals, container terminals, The establishment of a logistics area, maritime services, an industrial zone, a technology zone and a petroleum industry zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

GBU-28 said:


> Tourism is massive for Egypt, so controlling Sinai is essential.



Speaking of controlling Sinai, I saw your post on one of the chaotic "Jerusalem" threads where you mentioned that there are plans to make Sinai a Palestinian state. I giggled a little when I read that.  You know why it's called Sinai? Because it's a peninsula, kinda like Florida or the Baja Peninsula. The bottom line is that it is Egypt. Not part of Egypt, or an extension of Egypt, it IS Egypt. When a couple of hard-core Likudists go on Israeli TV and say things like "the best place for the Palestinians is in the Sinai", one must really wonder what the hell they are smoking or drinking. Besides the impossibility of even entertaining that thought, the Palestinian people would never want to give up their rightful land, in Palestine. These people really have a nerve, I tell ya. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Speaking of controlling Sinai, I saw your post on one of the chaotic "Jerusalem" threads where you mentioned that there are plans to make Sinai a Palestinian state. I giggled a little when I read that.  You know why it's called Sinai? Because it's a peninsula, kinda like Florida or the Baja Peninsula. The bottom line is that it is Egypt. Not part of Egypt, or an extension of Egypt, it IS Egypt. When a couple of hard-core Likudists go on Israeli TV and say things like "the best place for the Palestinians is in the Sinai", one must really wonder what the hell they are smoking or drinking. Besides the impossibility of even entertaining that thought, the Palestinian people would never want to give up their rightful land, in Palestine. These people really have a nerve, I tell ya. lol.


that's some likud's nice boys... bc you can hear from them that... "The Red sea border is a "right" to Israel..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> that's some likud's nice boys... bc you can hear from them that... "The Red sea border is a "right" to Israel..."



This is the delusional fruitloop who started this fantasy lol.

Unhinged #Israel|i minister for Social Equality says there is no better place for Palestinians to build their country other than #Egypt's Sinai : Gila Gamliel : גילה גמליאל, currently serves as a member of the Knesset for Likud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> Speaking of controlling Sinai, I saw your post on one of the chaotic "Jerusalem" threads where you mentioned that there are plans to make Sinai a Palestinian state. I giggled a little when I read that.  You know why it's called Sinai? Because it's a peninsula, kinda like Florida or the Baja Peninsula. The bottom line is that it is Egypt. Not part of Egypt, or an extension of Egypt, it IS Egypt. When a couple of hard-core Likudists go on Israeli TV and say things like "the best place for the Palestinians is in the Sinai", one must really wonder what the hell they are smoking or drinking. Besides the impossibility of even entertaining that thought, the Palestinian people would never want to give up their rightful land, in Palestine. These people really have a nerve, I tell ya. lol.



This is really stupid and unrealistic , if I am the Egyptian president I would say then allow me to take over all Territories in Sudan through which the nile passes and territory that includes the nile source in Ethiopia .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> This is the delusional fruitloop who started this fantasy lol.



That's the reason why I'm totally in favor of maintaining a significant military force to work as deterrent against the fruitloops. If and when a fruitloop is elected into office in israel that deterrent should stop them from having any funny ideas regarding sinai.

Otherwise I have absolutely no problem with having good relations and cooperating with israel on all levels (would greatly help if you have the sane moderates running the show over there). I've even been thinking that a tech coop agreement similar to QIZ would be awesome. The best location for it would be tech valley (see the Suez canal development project video). Israel can provide the tech know-how and access to US and European markets while we have the infrastructure and manpower. If we manage to pull this through it'd become the regional version of silicon valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> That's the reason why I'm totally in favor of maintaining a significant military force to work as deterrent against the fruitloops. If and when a fruitloop is elected into office in israel that deterrent should stop them from having any funny ideas regarding sinai.
> 
> Otherwise I have absolutely no problem with having good relations and cooperating with israel on all levels (would greatly help if you have the sane moderates running the show over there). I've even been thinking that a tech coop agreement similar to QIZ would be awesome. The best location for it would be tech valley (see the Suez canal development project video). Israel can provide the tech know-how and access to US and European markets while we have the infrastructure and manpower. If we manage to pull this through it'd become the regional version of silicon valley.



I like it.

Saturday had the highest record of transiting ships through the Suez Canal at 74 ships in 24 hours.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2017/12/09/74-vessels-cross-suez-canal-24-hours/






And @The SC , Zohr gas field had it's first flare lit up and is currently active for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egypt faces the Ethiopian dam of the Renaissance by building the largest dam in the eastern desert*

The Egyptian Ministry of Irrigation announced that it is considering the construction of the largest dam in Shalatin to store 7 million cubic meters of flood water.

The head of the water sector in the Ministry of Water Resources and Irrigation Sameh Saqr said that the construction of the Shalatin dam is one of the engineering works within the system of harvesting benefits from rain water and floods and reduce the risks that may result from them.

Saqr told the Middle East News Agency on Saturday that the dam has a storage capacity of seven million cubic meters of water and contributes significantly to the development of the region and protect it from the dangers of floods, noting that the height is up to 12 meters, which is one of the largest dams that are created in the Eastern Desert in terms of height and storage capacity.


https://arabic.rt.com/middle_east/914682-مصر-تواجه-سد-النهضة-ببناء-أكبر-سد-في-الصحراء-الشرقية/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

*Egypt's Zohr gas field to start production at 350 mln cubic feet/day*

Reuters , Saturday 16 Dec 2017






Egypt’s mammoth offshore Zohr gas field in the Mediterranean is live and set to produce an initial 350 million cubic feet per day, the petroleum ministry said Saturday.

Discovered in 2015 by Italy’s Eni, the field contains an estimated 30 trillion cubic feet of gas.

Egypt has been seeking to speed up production from recently discovered fields, with an eye to halting imports by 2019 and achieving self-sufficiency.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/285465.aspx

Also the IMF has predicted Egypt's economic growth to rank 23 largest in the world and #1 in Africa by 2020-2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Dabaa Nuclear plant proposed concept

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

*Pumping operations begin at Egypt’s giant Zohr gas field*

The start of production from Zohr has been eagerly awaited since the gas field was discovered in 2015

Ahram Online , Sunday 17 Dec 2017
*




*
Pumping operations began on Saturday on Egypt's super-giant Zohr gas field, bringing the country closer to achieving its goal of self-sufficiency in the supply of liquefied natural gas (LNG).

Experimental production began at Zohr at an initial 350 million cubic feet per day (mcfd), an event eagerly awaited since the field was discovered by Italian energy company Eni in 2015, making Egypt the owner of the largest gas field in the Mediterranean Sea.

Experimental operation means that gas is now being pumped from the wells at Zohr field to the pipelines and transferred to the Port Said land refinery before it is linked to the national natural gas grid, petroleum ministry spokesperson Hamdy Abdel-Aziz told Ahram Online.

The date of the official opening of the project is yet to be determined, Abdel-Aziz said.

A milestone in history of gas production: Minister

Petroleum Minister Tarek El-Molla described Saturday’s “record and unprecedented pumping” as a milestone in the history of international gas production in general and Egyptian gas production in particular, according to a statement issued on Saturday.

Once the first stage of the project is completed in June 2018, production will increase to 1 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd), meaning Egypt will have achieved self-sufficiency in LNG supply.

The second stage is due to be finalised by the end of 2019, with production reaching 2.7 bcfd, El-Molla said.

Investments for the first and second stages are estimated at over $12 billion.

“Production from Zohr will contribute to turning Egypt into a regional hub for trading gas and petroleum production,” ministry spokesman Abdel-Aziz said.

Zohr to save Egypt $2 billion: Ministry spokesperson

The Zohr project will lead to a decrease in liquefied natural gas (LNG) imports, saving Egypt $2 billion when production reaches 1 bcfd by the end of the first phase in June 2018, Abdel-Aziz said.

The production of 350 million cubic feet per day is equivalent to three LNG shipments costing $90 million, Abdel-Aziz explained.

With production costs estimated at a monthly $30 million, gas from Zohr will save a monthly $60 million, i.e. $720 million per year.

The Zohr gas field is expected to alleviate pressure on the budget and the petroleum balance of payments and save foreign currency that is spent on imports, Abdel-Aziz said.

This is in addition to increasing the allocation of money to services that help citizens.

Abdel-Aziz also told Ahram Online that trial operation began at BP’s Atoll field in the past few days.

Last week, El-Molla said that Egypt aims to achieve self-sufficiency in LNG supply before the end of 2018.

Egypt was a net exporter of LNG until 2014. However, it became a net importer in recent years due to a declining output and power shortages amid political turmoil.

In October, El-Molla announced that $27.3 million would be invested in three Egyptian natural gas fields – Zohr, North Alexandria, and Nooros – during 2018.

The three gas fields are expected to raise Egypt's natural gas output by 50 percent in 2018 and 100 percent in 2020, according to the ministry.

http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/285496.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

*Financial Times: Egypt’s president sets sights on megacity to rival Cairo*

If Abdel Fattah al-Sisi has his way, a new Egyptian capital will rise from the desert over the next 18 months and the president and his government will promptly decamp there, leaving behind Cairo’s notorious congestion and pollution.The new “administrative capital”, expected to open in mid-2019 to the east of Cairo, is the most controversial and ambitious of a string of megaprojects Mr Sisi has been driving as part of his efforts to reboot the struggling economy and bolster the image of his regime. “We have the right to have a dream,” says Khaled al-Husseini. “Other countries like Brazil and Ivory Coast have built new capitals.” Mr Husseini is an official at the Administrative Capital for Urban Development company, a joint venture between the Egyptian army and a government land development agency that is in charge of constructing the city.

The army is supervising the private construction companies involved in the project, underlining the deepening role of the military in the economy. It is a trend that has gathered momentum under Mr Sisi, a former defence minister who overthrew his elected Islamist predecessor in a widely supported 2013 coup. He has relied on the army to manage large projects, bypassing the government bureaucracy which is considered slow and inefficient. The result is the military’s footprint has expanded across a range sectors, from pharmaceuticals to steel and cement production. Mr Sisi’s ambitions for the new capital are staggering: not only will the government move there, but so will parliament, the presidential palace, the supreme court, the central bank and — it is hoped — 6.5m people.

The as-yet nameless city is intended to have an airport, an opera house, a Chinese-built commercial centre of 20 towers, 32 ministerial office blocks, a business district boasting the tallest skyscraper in Africa and more than a dozen universities. There will also be a diplomatic quarter with space for more than 100 embassies. Private real estate companies have already bought plots of land to develop and market, and about 30,000 apartments have been completed. The first phase of the infrastructure build is expected to cost about $4.5bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> *Financial Times: Egypt’s president sets sights on megacity to rival Cairo*
> 
> If Abdel Fattah al-Sisi has his way, a new Egyptian capital will rise from the desert over the next 18 months and the president and his government will promptly decamp there, leaving behind Cairo’s notorious congestion and pollution.The new “administrative capital”, expected to open in mid-2019 to the east of Cairo, is the most controversial and ambitious of a string of megaprojects Mr Sisi has been driving as part of his efforts to reboot the struggling economy and bolster the image of his regime. “We have the right to have a dream,” says Khaled al-Husseini. “Other countries like Brazil and Ivory Coast have built new capitals.” Mr Husseini is an official at the Administrative Capital for Urban Development company, a joint venture between the Egyptian army and a government land development agency that is in charge of constructing the city.
> 
> The army is supervising the private construction companies involved in the project, underlining the deepening role of the military in the economy. It is a trend that has gathered momentum under Mr Sisi, a former defence minister who overthrew his elected Islamist predecessor in a widely supported 2013 coup. He has relied on the army to manage large projects, bypassing the government bureaucracy which is considered slow and inefficient. The result is the military’s footprint has expanded across a range sectors, from pharmaceuticals to steel and cement production. Mr Sisi’s ambitions for the new capital are staggering: not only will the government move there, but so will parliament, the presidential palace, the supreme court, the central bank and — it is hoped — 6.5m people.
> 
> The as-yet nameless city is intended to have an airport, an opera house, a Chinese-built commercial centre of 20 towers, 32 ministerial office blocks, a business district boasting the tallest skyscraper in Africa and more than a dozen universities. There will also be a diplomatic quarter with space for more than 100 embassies. Private real estate companies have already bought plots of land to develop and market, and about 30,000 apartments have been completed. The first phase of the infrastructure build is expected to cost about $4.5bn.



"Oh my gosh, how is a failed state lie Egypt able to afford to build an entire new city and all the weapons its military is buying with inflation blah blah blah yak yak yak where is the money coming from why are the rich GCC kings giving money to puppet Egypt wah wahn wahn!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> "Oh my gosh, how is a failed state lie Egypt able to afford to build an entire new city and all the weapons its military is buying with inflation blah blah blah yak yak yak where is the money coming from why are the rich GCC kings giving money to puppet Egypt wah wahn wahn!!



Arabs can't built cities in the first place bro! We don't even know how to act in cities despite the Arab world (our ancestors) having founded the first and thus oldest cities on the planet.

It's a huge mystery for us all but it is what it is.

Almost 100 million big Egypt has no money either. Whenever someone buys anything in Egypt or whenever a transaction occurs, it's always money originating from the GCC. Even when the poor middle-aged Egyptian street seller is trying to lure tourists to his stall at the souq, GCC money is lurking in the shadow like an evil Arabian falcon trying to corrupt the average Egyptian.

After all don't forget that it was Saudi Arabian and other GCC aliens that protested against Morsi in the millions and the Saudi Arabian army and people that removed him and not the Egyptian one. We should not forget this crucial detail.

In all seriousness, this has been in the making for quite some time and I remember hearing similar stories a few years ago. Enlarging Cairo or building another city in the vicinity from scratch to lessen the burdens of a megacity, is a very wise thing to do.



Gomig-21 said:


> *Pumping operations begin at Egypt’s giant Zohr gas field*
> 
> The start of production from Zohr has been eagerly awaited since the gas field was discovered in 2015
> 
> Ahram Online , Sunday 17 Dec 2017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pumping operations began on Saturday on Egypt's super-giant Zohr gas field, bringing the country closer to achieving its goal of self-sufficiency in the supply of liquefied natural gas (LNG).
> 
> Experimental production began at Zohr at an initial 350 million cubic feet per day (mcfd), an event eagerly awaited since the field was discovered by Italian energy company Eni in 2015, making Egypt the owner of the largest gas field in the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Experimental operation means that gas is now being pumped from the wells at Zohr field to the pipelines and transferred to the Port Said land refinery before it is linked to the national natural gas grid, petroleum ministry spokesperson Hamdy Abdel-Aziz told Ahram Online.
> 
> The date of the official opening of the project is yet to be determined, Abdel-Aziz said.
> 
> A milestone in history of gas production: Minister
> 
> Petroleum Minister Tarek El-Molla described Saturday’s “record and unprecedented pumping” as a milestone in the history of international gas production in general and Egyptian gas production in particular, according to a statement issued on Saturday.
> 
> Once the first stage of the project is completed in June 2018, production will increase to 1 billion cubic feet per day (bcfd), meaning Egypt will have achieved self-sufficiency in LNG supply.
> 
> The second stage is due to be finalised by the end of 2019, with production reaching 2.7 bcfd, El-Molla said.
> 
> Investments for the first and second stages are estimated at over $12 billion.
> 
> “Production from Zohr will contribute to turning Egypt into a regional hub for trading gas and petroleum production,” ministry spokesman Abdel-Aziz said.
> 
> Zohr to save Egypt $2 billion: Ministry spokesperson
> 
> The Zohr project will lead to a decrease in liquefied natural gas (LNG) imports, saving Egypt $2 billion when production reaches 1 bcfd by the end of the first phase in June 2018, Abdel-Aziz said.
> 
> The production of 350 million cubic feet per day is equivalent to three LNG shipments costing $90 million, Abdel-Aziz explained.
> 
> With production costs estimated at a monthly $30 million, gas from Zohr will save a monthly $60 million, i.e. $720 million per year.
> 
> The Zohr gas field is expected to alleviate pressure on the budget and the petroleum balance of payments and save foreign currency that is spent on imports, Abdel-Aziz said.
> 
> This is in addition to increasing the allocation of money to services that help citizens.
> 
> Abdel-Aziz also told Ahram Online that trial operation began at BP’s Atoll field in the past few days.
> 
> Last week, El-Molla said that Egypt aims to achieve self-sufficiency in LNG supply before the end of 2018.
> 
> Egypt was a net exporter of LNG until 2014. However, it became a net importer in recent years due to a declining output and power shortages amid political turmoil.
> 
> In October, El-Molla announced that $27.3 million would be invested in three Egyptian natural gas fields – Zohr, North Alexandria, and Nooros – during 2018.
> 
> The three gas fields are expected to raise Egypt's natural gas output by 50 percent in 2018 and 100 percent in 2020, according to the ministry.
> 
> http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/285496.aspx



Wait a second, I think that is actually Saudi Arabian and GCC gas right there. Someone please call the cops!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Arabs can't built cities in the first place bro! We don't even know how to act in cities despite the Arab world (our ancestors) having founded the first and thus oldest cities on the planet.
> 
> It's a huge mystery for us all but it is what it is.



And it's ok, let them think that. It's kinda funny in a sadistic way lol. 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Almost 100 million big Egypt has no money either. Whenever someone buys anything in Egypt or whenever a transaction occurs, it's always money originating from the GCC. Even when the poor middle-aged Egyptian street seller is trying to lure tourists to his stall at the souq, GCC money is lurking in the shadow like an evil Arabian falcon.



You should've seen the discussion @The SC and I were trying to have with another member on another thread who asked how Egypt was affording all this new weaponry (not even getting into the financing that has been going on investing in all these project), and it was like talking to a wall. Hey, their loss.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> In all seriousness, this has been in the making for quite some time and I remember hearing similar stories a few years ago. Enlarging Cairo or building another city in the vicinity from scratch to lessen the burdens of a megacity, is a very wise thing to do.



Definitely. When you have such an old city like Cairo, it's tough to renovate something of that magnitute, and building a new city from scratch is really the only way to go. Hey, even this idea when it was brought up a few years ago was laughed at. Who's laughing now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And it's ok, let them think that. It's kinda funny in a sadistic way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You should've seen the discussion @The SC and I were trying to have with another member on another thread who asked how Egypt was affording all this new weaponry (not even getting into the financing that has been going on investing in all these project), and it was like talking to a wall. Hey, their loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. When you have such an old city like Cairo, it's tough to renovate something of that magnitute, and building a new city from scratch is really the only way to go. Hey, even this idea when it was brought up a few years ago was laughed at. Who's laughing now?


Sisi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian National rail network project :





Monorail 6 October











Monorail of the Administrative capital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Monorail 6 October



It's only fitting in a new city!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

*Egypt's Sisi inaugurates major tunnel, bridge projects at East Suez Canal development zone*






Ahram Online , Saturday 23 Dec 2017

Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi inaugurated on Saturday several development projects in the East Suez Canal development zone in northern Ismailia, including tunnels and two floating bridges to facilitate commercial and civilian access to Sinai and the East Suez Canal Development Zone.

The inauguration was attended by Minister of Defence Sedky Sobhy, head of the Suez Canal Authority Mohamed Mamish, Ismailia’s Governor Yasseen Taher, and Ibrahim Mahlab, the president’s adviser on national development projects.

The East Suez Canal development project, which is part of the larger Suez Canal development plans, was launched in 2015. The project aims to develop major residential and industrial centres in the central Suez Canal governorate of Ismailia.

Ahmed Fouda, the deputy head of the Armed Forces’ engineering authority, which oversaw the projects since their inception in 2015, said the projects were accomplished by several Egyptian companies, including Petrojet, Orascom and Arab Contractors.

The president described the completion of the construction of the tunnels in less than one-and-a-half years, instead of the initial estimate of 12 years, as an achievement.

Fouda said one tunnel in northern Ismailia – connecting Egypt's northwestern city of Salloum to the vital North Sinai Al-Awja road – is 5,820 metres in length.

He explained that 4,830 metres of the tunnel were constructed through trenchless technology and 990 meters were completed through open cut drilling.

Fouda said that another tunnel in southern Port Said – which connects Salloum to North Sinai’s Rafah – is 3,920 metres-long, with 2,851 metres constructed with trenchless technology and 1,069 metres through open cut drilling.

Fouda said that Suez Canal traffic was not disrupted by the drilling process.

El-Sisi announced during the inauguration speech that the housing ministry has been mandated with implementing a major urban development project that should be finalised within two to three years at a cost of EGP 100 billion in North Sinai, starting in Bir El-Abd, last month's site of one of the deadliest terrorist attacks in Egypt’s modern history, where gunmen killed 311 people at Al-Rawda Mosque during Friday prayers.

“The more we endure, the more we’ll move forward. Do not believe that success happens without hard work,” El-Sisi said.

El-Sisi also inaugurated two floating bridges in Ismailia and Qantara, which are named after Ahmed El-Mansi and Abanoub Gerges; two army personnel who were killed in Sinai in the line of duty in recent years.

The president also inspected the Suez Canal Authority’s giant oil service vessel Ahmed Fadel, which is named after the former chairman of the authority.

The Ahmed Fadel vessel is the largest in the region at a length of 90 meters, a width of 18.8 meters, and a capacity of 4,744 tonnes, according to a televised report on the event.

The Egyptian president also inaugurated the second phase of the fish farm project, at an area of 7,500 feddans of saltwater.

According to the report, the fish farm project aims to achieve self sufficiency in the supply of animal protein.

The number of ponds in the second phase is 4,441, which is the continuation of the first phase that started in December 2016.

The new phase comes nearly a year after El-Sisi inaugurated a major fish farming project in the Suez Canal zone governorate of Ismailia in December 2016, in an attempt to narrow the gap between production and consumption.

During his speech, the president promised that by the end of his term in May 2018, he would provide the Egyptian people with a balance sheet of his accomplishments during his time in office.

El-Sisi said that the projects to develop the Suez Canal aim at “allowing us to have a presence on our land in Sinai.”

The president added that the Armed Forces will achieve security in Sinai using the “utmost force.”

“[We would rather] die than let anyone [endanger] our land,” El-Sisi said, adding that Egyptians should not fear any external threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> *Egypt's Sisi inaugurates major tunnel, bridge projects at East Suez Canal development zone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahram Online , Saturday 23 Dec 2017
> 
> Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi inaugurated on Saturday several development projects in the East Suez Canal development zone in northern Ismailia, including tunnels and two floating bridges to facilitate commercial and civilian access to Sinai and the East Suez Canal Development Zone.
> 
> The inauguration was attended by Minister of Defence Sedky Sobhy, head of the Suez Canal Authority Mohamed Mamish, Ismailia’s Governor Yasseen Taher, and Ibrahim Mahlab, the president’s adviser on national development projects.
> 
> The East Suez Canal development project, which is part of the larger Suez Canal development plans, was launched in 2015. The project aims to develop major residential and industrial centres in the central Suez Canal governorate of Ismailia.
> 
> Ahmed Fouda, the deputy head of the Armed Forces’ engineering authority, which oversaw the projects since their inception in 2015, said the projects were accomplished by several Egyptian companies, including Petrojet, Orascom and Arab Contractors.
> 
> The president described the completion of the construction of the tunnels in less than one-and-a-half years, instead of the initial estimate of 12 years, as an achievement.
> 
> Fouda said one tunnel in northern Ismailia – connecting Egypt's northwestern city of Salloum to the vital North Sinai Al-Awja road – is 5,820 metres in length.
> 
> He explained that 4,830 metres of the tunnel were constructed through trenchless technology and 990 meters were completed through open cut drilling.
> 
> Fouda said that another tunnel in southern Port Said – which connects Salloum to North Sinai’s Rafah – is 3,920 metres-long, with 2,851 metres constructed with trenchless technology and 1,069 metres through open cut drilling.
> 
> Fouda said that Suez Canal traffic was not disrupted by the drilling process.
> 
> El-Sisi announced during the inauguration speech that the housing ministry has been mandated with implementing a major urban development project that should be finalised within two to three years at a cost of EGP 100 billion in North Sinai, starting in Bir El-Abd, last month's site of one of the deadliest terrorist attacks in Egypt’s modern history, where gunmen killed 311 people at Al-Rawda Mosque during Friday prayers.
> 
> “The more we endure, the more we’ll move forward. Do not believe that success happens without hard work,” El-Sisi said.
> 
> El-Sisi also inaugurated two floating bridges in Ismailia and Qantara, which are named after Ahmed El-Mansi and Abanoub Gerges; two army personnel who were killed in Sinai in the line of duty in recent years.
> 
> The president also inspected the Suez Canal Authority’s giant oil service vessel Ahmed Fadel, which is named after the former chairman of the authority.
> 
> The Ahmed Fadel vessel is the largest in the region at a length of 90 meters, a width of 18.8 meters, and a capacity of 4,744 tonnes, according to a televised report on the event.
> 
> The Egyptian president also inaugurated the second phase of the fish farm project, at an area of 7,500 feddans of saltwater.
> 
> According to the report, the fish farm project aims to achieve self sufficiency in the supply of animal protein.
> 
> The number of ponds in the second phase is 4,441, which is the continuation of the first phase that started in December 2016.
> 
> The new phase comes nearly a year after El-Sisi inaugurated a major fish farming project in the Suez Canal zone governorate of Ismailia in December 2016, in an attempt to narrow the gap between production and consumption.
> 
> During his speech, the president promised that by the end of his term in May 2018, he would provide the Egyptian people with a balance sheet of his accomplishments during his time in office.
> 
> El-Sisi said that the projects to develop the Suez Canal aim at “allowing us to have a presence on our land in Sinai.”
> 
> The president added that the Armed Forces will achieve security in Sinai using the “utmost force.”
> 
> “[We would rather] die than let anyone [endanger] our land,” El-Sisi said, adding that Egyptians should not fear any external threat.



That tunnel-boring machine is quite the marvel of technology. Those two tunnels in Ismailiya and Port Said are a long time coming. Imagine those poor truck drivers who have to wait 5 days to cross the canal? And that one suspension bridge is hardly adequate, never mind the ferries.

The amount of concrete for the ring casts that they pre-poured to form all the rings for the tunnel shell is crazy, as well as all the rebars they've use for a pair of projects like these. Stabilizing the bored hole and the assembly of the rings shell is fascinating. 

It looks well designed also with ventilation outlets and emergency exits to the opposite tunnels. Good stuff. I can't help but think of security issues until the vermin are completely exterminated. You would think that will be a issue and not sure how they would resolve that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> That tunnel-boring machine is quite the marvel of technology. Those two tunnels in Ismailiya and Port Said are a long time coming. Imagine those poor truck drivers who have to wait 5 days to cross the canal? And that one suspension bridge is hardly adequate, never mind the ferries.
> 
> The amount of concrete for the ring casts that they pre-poured to form all the rings for the tunnel shell is crazy, as well as all the rebars they've use for a pair of projects like these. Stabilizing the bored hole and the assembly of the rings shell is fascinating.
> 
> It looks well designed also with ventilation outlets and emergency exits to the opposite tunnels. Good stuff. I can't help but think of security issues until the vermin are completely exterminated. You would think that will be a issue and not sure how they would resolve that.



It is indeed quite the formidable structure. To think that all the tunnel lining concrete shells were entirely produced by egyptian professionals and delivered in such timely and accurate manner is a great source of pride. The quality control must've been quite strict for this to turn out to be such an impressive structure. Take my word for it, even an inch of discrepancy in the dimensions can cause all sorts of problems.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

In other news, The Egyptian parliament has passed the universal healthcare bill. Thanks Ob... I mean thanks Sisi. 

*Egypt Parliament Approves New Comprehensive Health Insurance Bill*

Egyptian Streets
December 20, 2017

The Egyptian parliament approved this week a comprehensive EGP 600 billion health insurance bill in a milestone social policy win for the Sherif Ismail cabinet.

The bill was approved following meetings between parliament’s Health Affairs committee, Minister of Health Ahmed Emad al-Din, and other officials.

According to press statements made by Emad al-Din earlier in October, the Universal Health Care Act will be affordable for the average citizen and will be provided to each and every Egyptian. It will be implemented gradually between 2018 and 2032.

Subscription to the health coverage plan will be compulsory.

The 70-article law will be funded through various sources, including taxes on the sales revenue of public and private companies, hospitals and health clinics and on cigarettes and tobacco, along with premiums paid by employers, fees for issuing and renewing driver’s licenses and donations and subscription fees paid by citizens.

About 23.7 million citizens who fall under the poverty line and cannot afford subscription fees will be entirely exempted from fees. According to earlier statements by Emad al-Din, fees will range between EGP 1,300 and EGP 4,000 per year, depending on income.

Finance Minister Amr El Garhy said that the approved bill is expected to be signed into law and come into effect in early 2018.

Egypt has been working for over two years to prepare the infrastructure of the state’s hospitals in preparation for the new health insurance program.

The parliamentary debate on the bill saw altercations between some members of the parliament and the ministers of health and finance regarding how the system will be funded. While several MPs questioned the sources of funding included in the actuarial study presented to the parliament, the minster of finance refused to introduce any amendments. Among the amendments suggested by the MPs were increasing the fees paid by the citizens and deciding on other funding sources to cover the cost of the insurance system and to assure its efficient operation.

One alteration that did come into effect was that the tax that public and private companies will pay on their sales revenue was lowered from the original 0.5 percent to 0.0025 percent.

The new system will kick off in Port Said governorate as it has sufficient resources and readiness to implement the new system.

Emad al-Din stated that foreign citizens will not benefit from the new system.

The bill was drafted by 22 health insurance officials, bankers, and academic physicians. It has been in the making for six years. Currently, Egypt has an insurance system that covers only about 60 percent of Egyptians, costing EGP 112.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Big step. Egypt has the highest population of diabetes per capita, as well as Hepatitis is a HUGE problem.
I don't know if many of you were too young or worn't even born yet to remember back in the late 70's and early 80's when Bilharzia was a big problem. I'm not sure if they've gotten rid of that (I believe they did) but with the obesity and diabetes problem along with Hepatitis, there needs to be some serious medical programs and care to eradicate these terrible diseases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Big step. Egypt has the highest population of diabetes per capita, as well as Hepatitis is a HUGE problem.
> I don't know if many of you were too young or worn't even born yet to remember back in the late 70's and early 80's when Bilharzia was a big problem. I'm not sure if they've gotten rid of that (I believe they did) but with the obesity and diabetes problem along with Hepatitis, there needs to be some serious medical programs and care to eradicate these terrible diseases.



Not sure about bilharzia, but I know that we've been polio-free for about a decade now. I'm not sure if you'd heard that but Hepatitis is also on its way to be cured with the Sovaldi drug. I'm not exactly sure what the government did but somehow they struck a deal with the producing company to supply the drug at a 99% discount and it's being distributed to thousands if not millions as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Not sure about bilharzia, but I know that we've been polio-free for about a decade now. I'm not sure if you'd heard that but Hepatitis is also on its way to be cured with the Sovaldi drug. I'm not exactly sure what the government did but somehow they struck a deal with the producing company to supply the drug at a 99% discount and it's being distributed to thousands if not millions as we speak.



That's fantastic, I did not hear about that and it's a no-brainer because Hepatitis is curable now, at least one of the types B or C, not sure. Something like 3 weeks of heavy-duty pills that unfortunately cost a zillion $ but it works. That's good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Big step. Egypt has the highest population of diabetes per capita, as well as Hepatitis is a HUGE problem.
> I don't know if many of you were too young or worn't even born yet to remember back in the late 70's and early 80's when Bilharzia was a big problem. I'm not sure if they've gotten rid of that (I believe they did) but with the obesity and diabetes problem along with Hepatitis, there needs to be some serious medical programs and care to eradicate these terrible diseases.



People usually mention the economy to explain Erdogan's popularity. The truth is that the improvements in the health service are as important as the gains in the economy. Latest project; massive city hospitals in every corner of the nation:






In fact, Turkey should be a role model for Egypt. We had the same situation in Turkey just 15 years ago.

International Health Care Systems

*Transforming Turkey's Health System — Lessons for Universal Coverage*
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp1410433

*OECD Reviews of Health Care Quality: Turkey 2014*
*Raising Standards*
In series:OECD Reviews of Health Care Quality
Published on November 25, 2014

Life expectancy in Turkey since 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

KediKesenFare said:


> People usually mention the economy to explain Erdogan's popularity. The truth is that the improvements in the health service are as important as the gains in the economy. Latest project; massive city hospitals in every corner of the nation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, Turkey should be a role model for Egypt. We had the same situation in Turkey just 15 years ago.
> 
> International Health Care Systems
> 
> *Transforming Turkey's Health System — Lessons for Universal Coverage*
> http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp1410433
> 
> *OECD Reviews of Health Care Quality: Turkey 2014*
> *Raising Standards*
> In series:OECD Reviews of Health Care Quality
> Published on November 25, 2014
> 
> Life expectancy in Turkey since 2004


New Hospitals is not the main problem in Egypt... it's the Healthcare sys that need a boost/a Change( same problem for the majority in the region) You can have big shiny/last tech ones...but if it' s not free ( to the simple consultation to the most demanding surgery) then you did nothing... and I'm not even speaking about free medication for all...
And all of that need a lot of money and will.
But One day inshallah, thing will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Big step. Egypt has the highest population of diabetes per capita, as well as Hepatitis is a HUGE problem.
> I don't know if many of you were too young or worn't even born yet to remember back in the late 70's and early 80's when Bilharzia was a big problem. I'm not sure if they've gotten rid of that (I believe they did) but with the obesity and diabetes problem along with Hepatitis, there needs to be some serious medical programs and care to eradicate these terrible diseases.



As a Member of a multinational pharmaceutical company in Egypt.... I can say that : what happened in Eradicating Hepatitis C is marvelous.

Not only by reducing the original molecule to 99% of it's main cost in US and financing the cure from Tahya Misr initiative but also producing the same Drug in Egypt.

Suffice it to say that for the First Time in the pharmaceutical industry in Egypt there is an Egyptian molecule that cure Hepatitis C ( researches and production are in Egypt and there are ongoing medical trials in Egypt,Malaysia and India to gain the maximum knowledge about it’s effect and side effects before launching it in the market.

It is produced by PHRCO and there is a program that MESSI participated in it which called (#STOP_THE_Wait) .
With another program for foreigners to come to Egypt and get the low cost drug and visit Egypt called ( Tour n’ cure).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KediKesenFare3

HannibalBarca said:


> New Hospitals is not the main problem in Egypt... it's the Healthcare sys that need a boost/a Change( same problem for the majority in the region) You can have big shiny/last tech ones...but if it' s not free ( to the simple consultation to the most demanding surgery) then you did nothing... and I'm not even speaking about free medication for all...
> And all of that need a lot of money and will.
> But One day inshallah, thing will change.



Modern equipment and health care infrastructure are the most crucial factor for developing nations. This is as important as the total number of doctors.
However, you have a point too. In Turkey, we had free health care at first and then the government started bigger infrastructure projects. The key point in Turkey's health care reformation was that the government pursued a very neoliberal and market based approach. Since Erdoğan took office, the Turkish State itself is no longer a health care provider. Its job today is rather to delegate health care services offered by private businesses to its citizens. Turkey pretty much implemented a system that has American and European features. So far it's a big success story. People still complain but everyone acknowledges the massive positive changes, hence Erdoğan's popularity.

I firmly believe that a similar system with some adjustments would be the best solution for Egypt. But that's just my opinion. All the best to Egyptian people, they deserve a better life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The third phase of the National Road Project

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*For the first time .. Egypt gets full manufacturing license for heavy equipment engines

https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/2724738
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> As a Member of a multinational pharmaceutical company in Egypt.... I can say that : what happened in Eradicating Hepatitis C is marvelous.
> 
> Not only by reducing the original molecule to 99% of it's main cost in US and financing the cure from Tahya Misr initiative but also producing the same Drug in Egypt.
> 
> Suffice it to say that for the First Time in the pharmaceutical industry in Egypt there is an Egyptian molecule that cure Hepatitis C ( researches and production are in Egypt and there are ongoing medical trials in Egypt,Malaysia and India to gain the maximum knowledge about it’s effect and side effects before launching it in the market.
> 
> It is produced by PHRCO and there is a program that MESSI participated in it which called (#STOP_THE_Wait) .
> With another program for foreigners to come to Egypt and get the low cost drug and visit Egypt called ( Tour n’ cure).



That's great news because it seemed to be borderline 'epidemic' from what I was reading. 
This is the most common medication used now in the US/Canada for curing Hepatitis C.
They have adds on the radio and TV for "Baby Boomers" (people who were born in 1950's-60's) to go get checked for Hep-C because they never know if they have it and stats show 1 out of 5 people have it and should go get this treatment.

28 pills for a treatment on 4 weeks at $1,125 per pill, that's $31,500 for the treatment!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egypt pays $ 30 billion in debt and liabilities in 2017; or more than half of its debt in two years.. and will *
*Will pay more than $ 12 billion in 2018..

2018-01-02
*

*



*

https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1009397/مصر-تسدد-أكثر-نصف-ديونها-عامين

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egypt pays $ 30 billion in debt and liabilities in 2017; or more than half of its debt in two years.. and will
> Will pay more than $ 12 billion in 2018..
> 
> 2018-01-02
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.skynewsarabia.com/web/article/1009397/مصر-تسدد-أكثر-نصف-ديونها-عامين



Probably one of the big reasons the French couldn't refuse the additional 12 Rafales deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

How beautiful is Egypt and the Nile shores? All the way down to Aswan and even beyond. 






















The design of the new Egyptian parliament in the new administrative capital. 





















Any architects or fledgling ones to give an opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Preparations in the new Coptic Cathedral in Egypt’s New Administrative Capital, where President El Sisi is expected to participate in Christmas Mass this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> How beautiful is Egypt and the Nile shores? All the way down to Aswan and even beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design of the new Egyptian parliament in the new administrative capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any architects or fledgling ones to give an opinion?


It is a quite neat, aesthetic and functional design.. to say the least..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> How beautiful is Egypt and the Nile shores? All the way down to Aswan and even beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design of the new Egyptian parliament in the new administrative capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any architects or fledgling ones to give an opinion?



That new parlament... isn't it an XXL redesign of the current one?
Same tri-wing , Cupola and Front Entrance Design... But t's less "Egyptian" and more Roman/Greek feeling...

Anyway not a bad Design... even thou' I would have wanted to see a design that will show "more" heritage of Egypt... One exemple is Colors... since Pharaons over used beautifully colors in all their architectural elements...
Or the Cupola... that is more Roman design than "Arabic one"... 
and Last the Entrance... it's like a Roman amphitheatre than a Luxor Entrance...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Some national projects to be opened in 2018:*


Completion of the project of the new Assiut barrage at a cost of LE 4 billion

The completion of the implementation of the largest 3 power plants in the world in the new administrative capital and the Berlus and Beni Suef capacity of 14400 MW at a cost of 6 billion Euros

The completion of the implementation of a large part of stations in Benban in Aswan the largest solar power in the world with a capacity of 2000 MW at a cost of 3.4 billion dollars and is due to be completed completely in 2019

The capacity of the National Electricity Grid of Egypt will rise to 54 thousand megawatts instead of 28 thousand megawatts in 2013

Start the implementation of the project of the Dabaa station of nuclear energy plant with 4800 MW capacity

The completion of the implementation of 28 Japanese schools at the level of the Republic

Completion of the implementation of the first phase of the new administrative capital project, including 18 Ministries and 25 thousand housing units, Town House and villas, the Ministry of Defense (Octagon), the largest in the world, the Church of the Nativity of Christ and the Mosque of Al-Fattah Al-Alim

The opening of 6 new airports:

Airport Al-Bardwil - Central Sinai
Airport Bernice - Halaib and Shalatin
Airport Ras Sidr Airport
Airport of Katameya - East of Cairo
Airport of Sphinx - West of Cairo
Al Arish airport in Sinai

Completion of the implementation of the largest container port in the world East Port Said Port length of 10 km

The completion of the first stage of the industrial area of Ruswa on an area of 16 million meters

The completion of the largest tunnel network around the world with 4 tunnels in Ismailia and Port Said

The completion of the implementation of the new Ismailia city with 58 thousand housing units with full facilities, 500 meters away from the new Suez Canal 

The completion of the implementation of the fish farm in East Port Said on an area of 19 thousand acres

The completion of the first phase of the project of the International City of Al-Jalala at an altitude of 700 meters on the Gulf of Suez

The completion of the largest petrochemical complex in Ain Sukhna includes 8 giant plants

Completion of the implementation of the largest cement production plant in the world in Beni Suef, Production capacity of 36 thousand tons per day, 20 million tons per year

The completion of the largest marble production complex in the Middle East at Mount Sahaba in Sinai

The completion of the implementation of the city of leather in Al-Roubiki

Completion of the implementation of the first phase of Damietta city new furniture project in shata

The completion of the implementation of 650 thousand housing units

Completion of the implementation of the first phase of the new El Alamein city Project

The completion of the implementation of the town of Ghalion pond for marine fish on an area of 26 thousand acres

Completion of implementation of 50 central hospitals nationwide

Completion of implementation of technological areas in Assiut and Burj Al Arab

The completion of the second phase of the National Roads Network project and the start of the implementation of the third phase at a cost of 10 billion Egyptian pounds

Completion of the implementation of the third stage of the Road El Faraj axis including the establishment of the largest suspension bridge in the world length of 6 km and width of 66 meters

The completion of the implementation of the regional ring road which serves all governorates of the Republic in addition to the middle ring alternative to the current circuit and the hub free Shubra Banha and axis June 30 Intersector of the Suez Canal

The completion of the third stage of Hay Al Asmarat in Moqtam

The completion of the implementation of the project Mahrousa 1 and Mahrousa 2 in the informal areas

Completion of the implementation of the development of the the informal Tel Al-Aqarib area 

Completion of the development of the first stage of the giant Zohr field project with a capacity of 350 million cubic feet per day of natural gas

The completion of Mastard plant the largest in the Middle East for oil services at a cost of 4.3 billion dollars

Completion of Phase I of the Petrochemical Complex in Ain Sukhna

Completion of the Kima 2 petrochemical complex in Aswan at a cost of LE 11 billion

Completion of the CCR project to improve naphtha at a cost of $ 800 million

The completion of the implementation of 10 dams and 7 industrial lakes in the Red Sea to reduce the risk of floods

Completion of the implementation of the seawater desalination plant with a capacity of 80 thousand cubic meters / hour in Hurghada

Delivery of the first batch railway tractors to Egypt from the USA

Delivery the Alexandria Tram from Ukraine

 The completion of the first phase of the project of the Egyptian Grand Museum in the area of Al-Rimaya in Giza, the largest in the world

**This is a very small part of the projects going in Egypt.*

Pics of the projects can be found on:

*https://www.facebook.com/GreatEgyptOfficial/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> *Some national projects to be opened in 2018:*
> 
> 
> Completion of the project of the new Assiut barrage at a cost of LE 4 billion
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the largest 3 power plants in the world in the new administrative capital and the Berlus and Beni Suef capacity of 14400 MW at a cost of 6 billion Euros
> 
> The completion of the implementation of a large part of stations in Benban in Aswan the largest solar power in the world with a capacity of 2000 MW at a cost of 3.4 billion dollars and is due to be completed completely in 2019
> 
> The capacity of the National Electricity Grid of Egypt will rise to 54 thousand megawatts instead of 28 thousand megawatts in 2013
> 
> Start the implementation of the project of the Dabaa station of nuclear energy plant with 4800 MW capacity
> 
> The completion of the implementation of 28 Japanese schools at the level of the Republic
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the first phase of the new administrative capital project, including 18 Ministries and 25 thousand housing units, Town House and villas, the Ministry of Defense (Octagon), the largest in the world, the Church of the Nativity of Christ and the Mosque of Al-Fattah Al-Alim
> 
> The opening of 6 new airports:
> 
> Airport Al-Bardwil - Central Sinai
> Airport Bernice - Halaib and Shalatin
> Airport Ras Sidr Airport
> Airport of Katameya - East of Cairo
> Airport of Sphinx - West of Cairo
> Al Arish airport in Sinai
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the largest container port in the world East Port Said Port length of 10 km
> 
> The completion of the first stage of the industrial area of Ruswa on an area of 16 million meters
> 
> The completion of the largest tunnel network around the world with 4 tunnels in Ismailia and Port Said
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the new Ismailia city with 58 thousand housing units with full facilities, 500 meters away from the new Suez Canal
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the fish farm in East Port Said on an area of 19 thousand acres
> 
> The completion of the first phase of the project of the International City of Al-Jalala at an altitude of 700 meters on the Gulf of Suez
> 
> The completion of the largest petrochemical complex in Ain Sukhna includes 8 giant plants
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the largest cement production plant in the world in Beni Suef, Production capacity of 36 thousand tons per day, 20 million tons per year
> 
> The completion of the largest marble production complex in the Middle East at Mount Sahaba in Sinai
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the city of leather in Al-Roubiki
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the first phase of Damietta city new furniture project in shata
> 
> The completion of the implementation of 650 thousand housing units
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the first phase of the new El Alamein city Project
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the town of Ghalion pond for marine fish on an area of 26 thousand acres
> 
> Completion of implementation of 50 central hospitals nationwide
> 
> Completion of implementation of technological areas in Assiut and Burj Al Arab
> 
> The completion of the second phase of the National Roads Network project and the start of the implementation of the third phase at a cost of 10 billion Egyptian pounds
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the third stage of the Road El Faraj axis including the establishment of the largest suspension bridge in the world length of 6 km and width of 66 meters
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the regional ring road which serves all governorates of the Republic in addition to the middle ring alternative to the current circuit and the hub free Shubra Banha and axis June 30 Intersector of the Suez Canal
> 
> The completion of the third stage of Hay Al Asmarat in Moqtam
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the project Mahrousa 1 and Mahrousa 2 in the informal areas
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the development of the the informal Tel Al-Aqarib area
> 
> Completion of the development of the first stage of the giant Zohr field project with a capacity of 350 million cubic feet per day of natural gas
> 
> The completion of Mastard plant the largest in the Middle East for oil services at a cost of 4.3 billion dollars
> 
> Completion of Phase I of the Petrochemical Complex in Ain Sukhna
> 
> Completion of the Kima 2 petrochemical complex in Aswan at a cost of LE 11 billion
> 
> Completion of the CCR project to improve naphtha at a cost of $ 800 million
> 
> The completion of the implementation of 10 dams and 7 industrial lakes in the Red Sea to reduce the risk of floods
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the seawater desalination plant with a capacity of 80 thousand cubic meters / hour in Hurghada
> 
> Delivery of the first batch railway tractors to Egypt from the USA
> 
> Delivery the Alexandria Tram from Ukraine
> 
> The completion of the first phase of the project of the Egyptian Grand Museum in the area of Al-Rimaya in Giza, the largest in the world
> 
> **This is a very small part of the projects going in Egypt.*
> 
> Pics of the projects can be found on:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/GreatEgyptOfficial/*


Great, keep it up.

But Nothing about Education sys? Universities/schools and such?
I can see "Japanese school" so I assume it's not for everyone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Some national projects to be opened in 2018:*
> 
> 
> Completion of the project of the new Assiut barrage at a cost of LE 4 billion
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the largest 3 power plants in the world in the new administrative capital and the Berlus and Beni Suef capacity of 14400 MW at a cost of 6 billion Euros
> 
> The completion of the implementation of a large part of stations in Benban in Aswan the largest solar power in the world with a capacity of 2000 MW at a cost of 3.4 billion dollars and is due to be completed completely in 2019
> 
> The capacity of the National Electricity Grid of Egypt will rise to 54 thousand megawatts instead of 28 thousand megawatts in 2013
> 
> Start the implementation of the project of the Dabaa station of nuclear energy plant with 4800 MW capacity
> 
> The completion of the implementation of 28 Japanese schools at the level of the Republic
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the first phase of the new administrative capital project, including 18 Ministries and 25 thousand housing units, Town House and villas, the Ministry of Defense (Octagon), the largest in the world, the Church of the Nativity of Christ and the Mosque of Al-Fattah Al-Alim
> 
> The opening of 6 new airports:
> 
> Airport Al-Bardwil - Central Sinai
> Airport Bernice - Halaib and Shalatin
> Airport Ras Sidr Airport
> Airport of Katameya - East of Cairo
> Airport of Sphinx - West of Cairo
> Al Arish airport in Sinai
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the largest container port in the world East Port Said Port length of 10 km
> 
> The completion of the first stage of the industrial area of Ruswa on an area of 16 million meters
> 
> The completion of the largest tunnel network around the world with 4 tunnels in Ismailia and Port Said
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the new Ismailia city with 58 thousand housing units with full facilities, 500 meters away from the new Suez Canal
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the fish farm in East Port Said on an area of 19 thousand acres
> 
> The completion of the first phase of the project of the International City of Al-Jalala at an altitude of 700 meters on the Gulf of Suez
> 
> The completion of the largest petrochemical complex in Ain Sukhna includes 8 giant plants
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the largest cement production plant in the world in Beni Suef, Production capacity of 36 thousand tons per day, 20 million tons per year
> 
> The completion of the largest marble production complex in the Middle East at Mount Sahaba in Sinai
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the city of leather in Al-Roubiki
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the first phase of Damietta city new furniture project in shata
> 
> The completion of the implementation of 650 thousand housing units
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the first phase of the new El Alamein city Project
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the town of Ghalion pond for marine fish on an area of 26 thousand acres
> 
> Completion of implementation of 50 central hospitals nationwide
> 
> Completion of implementation of technological areas in Assiut and Burj Al Arab
> 
> The completion of the second phase of the National Roads Network project and the start of the implementation of the third phase at a cost of 10 billion Egyptian pounds
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the third stage of the Road El Faraj axis including the establishment of the largest suspension bridge in the world length of 6 km and width of 66 meters
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the regional ring road which serves all governorates of the Republic in addition to the middle ring alternative to the current circuit and the hub free Shubra Banha and axis June 30 Intersector of the Suez Canal
> 
> The completion of the third stage of Hay Al Asmarat in Moqtam
> 
> The completion of the implementation of the project Mahrousa 1 and Mahrousa 2 in the informal areas
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the development of the the informal Tel Al-Aqarib area
> 
> Completion of the development of the first stage of the giant Zohr field project with a capacity of 350 million cubic feet per day of natural gas
> 
> The completion of Mastard plant the largest in the Middle East for oil services at a cost of 4.3 billion dollars
> 
> Completion of Phase I of the Petrochemical Complex in Ain Sukhna
> 
> Completion of the Kima 2 petrochemical complex in Aswan at a cost of LE 11 billion
> 
> Completion of the CCR project to improve naphtha at a cost of $ 800 million
> 
> The completion of the implementation of 10 dams and 7 industrial lakes in the Red Sea to reduce the risk of floods
> 
> Completion of the implementation of the seawater desalination plant with a capacity of 80 thousand cubic meters / hour in Hurghada
> 
> Delivery of the first batch railway tractors to Egypt from the USA
> 
> Delivery the Alexandria Tram from Ukraine
> 
> The completion of the first phase of the project of the Egyptian Grand Museum in the area of Al-Rimaya in Giza, the largest in the world
> 
> **This is a very small part of the projects going in Egypt.*
> 
> Pics of the projects can be found on:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/GreatEgyptOfficial/*



Tremendous. The concentration of infrastructure is critical to the development of Egypt moving forward. It's a huge part of the foundation that leads to many other improvements. Without proper infrastructure, development is hampered. The government has taken this part very seriously and they've done very well so far.

Funny thing, bro, there's a Moroccan fellow who's an attendant at a gas station I visit quite frequently to fill up diesel in my truck and we always chat in Arabic about the motherlands etc., and his opinion of Egypt is hilarious and stuck back in the middle of the Mubarak era. I keep telling him about all these things happening and he just won't have it lol. He's a really nice guy and we're ok and all, but that anti-Egyptian sentiment is amazingly prevalent even in such isolated cases. A very interesting phenomenon. 

@Crocodile , have you ran into anything like that so far in your couple of years here now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Tremendous. The concentration of infrastructure is critical to the development of Egypt moving forward. It's a huge part of the foundation that leads to many other improvements. Without proper infrastructure, development is hampered. The government has taken this part very seriously and they've done very well so far.
> 
> Funny thing, bro, there's a Moroccan fellow who's an attendant at a gas station I visit quite frequently to fill up diesel in my truck and we always chat in Arabic about the motherlands etc., and his opinion of Egypt is hilarious and stuck back in the middle of the Mubarak era. I keep telling him about all these things happening and he just won't have it lol. He's a really nice guy and we're ok and all, but that anti-Egyptian sentiment is amazingly prevalent even in such isolated cases. A very interesting phenomenon.
> 
> @Crocodile , have you ran into anything like that so far in your couple of years here now?



On the contrary my friend, I had a Libyan friend here who totally adored Egypt and visited Cairo, Alexandria and Sharm El-Sheikh quite a few times. She always brought up Adel Imam punchlines every time we spoke. I also had some Indian friends who held a great reverence to Egyptian heritage and culture. Not to mention the widening eyes and gasping mouths of every American fellow once they know I'm from Egypt. These hateful sentiments we see from some people seem to be concentrated mainly in the Maghreb region, Especially Algerians. I have no idea why that's the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Crocodile said:


> On the contrary my friend, I had a Libyan friend here who totally adored Egypt and visited Cairo, Alexandria and Sharm El-Sheikh quite a few times. She always brought up Adel Imam punchlines every time we spoke. I also had some Indian friends who held a great reverence to Egyptian heritage and culture. Not to mention the widening eyes and gasping mouths of every American fellow once they know I'm from Egypt. These hateful sentiments we see from some people seem to be concentrated mainly in the Maghreb region. I have no idea why that's the case.



Your last opinion is wrong and only based on your personal belief...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Didn't know Egypt was the world largest Wheat buyer...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947153453394079744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Tremendous. The concentration of infrastructure is critical to the development of Egypt moving forward. It's a huge part of the foundation that leads to many other improvements. Without proper infrastructure, development is hampered. The government has taken this part very seriously and they've done very well so far.
> 
> Funny thing, bro, there's a Moroccan fellow who's an attendant at a gas station I visit quite frequently to fill up diesel in my truck and we always chat in Arabic about the motherlands etc., and his opinion of Egypt is hilarious and stuck back in the middle of the Mubarak era. I keep telling him about all these things happening and he just won't have it lol. He's a really nice guy and we're ok and all, but that anti-Egyptian sentiment is amazingly prevalent even in such isolated cases. A very interesting phenomenon.
> 
> @Crocodile , have you ran into anything like that so far in your couple of years here now?


I think that Moroccan guy is somehow an ignorant.. because most North Africans I met here and in Europe love Egypt.. but I am talking about educated people, who have opinions based on knowledge.. not just anyone who might not even be able to find Egypt on a map.. Every true Arab is proud of Egypt's achievements..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> Tremendous. The concentration of infrastructure is critical to the development of Egypt moving forward. It's a huge part of the foundation that leads to many other improvements. Without proper infrastructure, development is hampered. The government has taken this part very seriously and they've done very well so far.
> 
> Funny thing, bro, there's a Moroccan fellow who's an attendant at a gas station I visit quite frequently to fill up diesel in my truck and we always chat in Arabic about the motherlands etc., and his opinion of Egypt is hilarious and stuck back in the middle of the Mubarak era. I keep telling him about all these things happening and he just won't have it lol. He's a really nice guy and we're ok and all, but that anti-Egyptian sentiment is amazingly prevalent even in such isolated cases. A very interesting phenomenon.
> 
> @Crocodile , have you ran into anything like that so far in your couple of years here now?



Arabs


Gomig-21 said:


> Tremendous. The concentration of infrastructure is critical to the development of Egypt moving forward. It's a huge part of the foundation that leads to many other improvements. Without proper infrastructure, development is hampered. The government has taken this part very seriously and they've done very well so far.
> 
> Funny thing, bro, there's a Moroccan fellow who's an attendant at a gas station I visit quite frequently to fill up diesel in my truck and we always chat in Arabic about the motherlands etc., and his opinion of Egypt is hilarious and stuck back in the middle of the Mubarak era. I keep telling him about all these things happening and he just won't have it lol. He's a really nice guy and we're ok and all, but that anti-Egyptian sentiment is amazingly prevalent even in such isolated cases. A very interesting phenomenon.
> 
> @Crocodile , have you ran into anything like that so far in your couple of years here now?



I dont think the opinion of Morrocans or Algerians matter as they are far away and have zero influence over the events in the region. 

What I would be worried about is public opinion in a country like Sudan which is mostly negative and the Egyptian administration should keep a close eye on that country and be prepared to smash it if they affect Egypt water supply. Sudan is slowly turning into a new Venzuela , the government raised price of one bread 70 grams to one pound and the dollar appreciated to 32 Sudanese pound, the country will eventually explode from within and destroy itself which be a great advantage for Egypt. 

Syria and Iraq after the recent events now have a favorable opinion of Egypt and their main enemies are Turkey and MB. The Gulf region and Yemen have always had stable relations with Egypt with the exception of Isolated street Qatar. 

Sisi does not have about what Arabs thinks and his orientation towards Africa is a smart decision , no one there will attack you for your Relations with Israel or your movies and you know all the bullshit that some worthless Arabs bark about against Egypt.

The recent bread riots in Tunisia and Sudan will be the start of a new wave of protests in Arab countries due to lack of economic reforms , Egyptian government has reformed its economy and refused wasteful subsidies inclding floating the pound 2 years ago and now is gaining the benefits of these reforms , when Egypt was doing that many Arabs were making fun of Egypt especially the Sudanese clowns and now their government is forced to undertake even more painful reforms but they did it in a very background way that lead to the fall of Sudanese pound and hyper inflation .



HannibalBarca said:


> Your last opinion is wrong and only based on your personal belief...



Sad to say this but significant number of Arabs hate Egyptians more than Jews , its the truth especially clowns of Algeria. The Morrocans mind their own business and are busy building their country. 

Regardless of what they feel, Algeria has no influence in the middle east and their opinion does not matter.
Arab countries should start focusing on fixing their problems, blaming Egypt for all your failures will not solve your issues and now Tunisia is on the self-destruct mode, wake up before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951210768371986437

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

mahatir said:


> The recent bread riots in Tunisia and Sudan will be the start of a new wave of protests in Arab countries due to lack of economic reforms
> Arab countries should start focusing on fixing their problems, blaming Egypt for all your failures will not solve your issues and now Tunisia is on the self-destruct mode, wake up before its too late.



Tunisia protest has nothing to do with bread...
Tunisia never blamed Egypt...since WE never spoke about Egypt... the only time Egypt is mentioned in the News is about "Terros" ;"Movies" and "Egypt Foreign policies" nothing else...
Tunisia is not in a self-destruct mode... and never she was... Protest on financial reforms are normal... Even in EU... and even in those so called "Advanced" socities... there is riots... Simple as that...
Tunisia is a Full Democracy with a fragile Economy...

As for Egypt...do not make it the light of the region... Till now she's still in the "process" to "start" a reform... it' snot because she's making new plants/A city/ or Factories that's she's out of "problems"... (Since every Arab country is doing so...) Egypt compared to the rest of the Arab world, including "Maghreb region" is way poorer... ( and other factors)
And Egypt Enjoyed/ and still Enjoy a foreign financial support that others will never have and never had... keep that in mind...

It's good to point weakness/problems on others, it could bring an healthy point of view... but making your own non existant, while, saying a biased truth about others...will not make your cause/opinion valid or "True". Balance is needed...

Best Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> On the contrary my friend, I had a Libyan friend here who totally adored Egypt and visited Cairo, Alexandria and Sharm El-Sheikh quite a few times. She always brought up Adel Imam punchlines every time we spoke. I also had some Indian friends who held a great reverence to Egyptian heritage and culture. Not to mention the widening eyes and gasping mouths of every American fellow once they know I'm from Egypt.



You want to hear something interesting? Since I've been here for close to 32 years, I've seen it all, and the major thing I noticed is that the reaction you get from Americans is exactly what I got for many years. The minute they would hear me say "I'm from Egypt," their faces would light up "oh my God I love Egypt I want to visit the Pyramids" lol etc. the usual. Then came 911 (and this has nothing to do with the educated or the ignorant as in the entire scope of class), the sentiment did a 180 degree turn. Now the reaction became "Oh....interesting." This lasted for about 5 or so years and it has since slowly reverted almost back to the original, happy sentiment, but not like it was. There is a DEFINITE change in reaction and especially among people who are connected with world events. Most of the younger, millennials don't really have a clue and are either twigged to the extreme or just don't know anything and by that effect, are not exactly open to being freindly. 



Crocodile said:


> These hateful sentiments we see from some people seem to be concentrated mainly in the Maghreb region, Especially Algerians. I have no idea why that's the case.



They dislike us because of several reasons but what I notice most is that much of it has to do with the political stances of their respective country vs Egypt. Nothing is more evident in support of that theory than with the Turks. 



The SC said:


> I think that Moroccan guy is somehow an ignorant.. because most North Africans I met here and in Europe love Egypt.. but I am talking about educated people, who have opinions based on knowledge.. not just anyone who might not even be able to find Egypt on a map.. Every true Arab is proud of Egypt's achievements..



And most of the educated people are also just more tactful and respectful with their reactions and sentiments. They know how to hide it better but it's just as prevalent, if not more because there is also the Israel/Jew factor. If they don't show the signs immediately, they're usually cautious about any sincere, friendly reaction. I've seen it change for 3-1/2 decades and the way it flips and flops is fascinating.

When I first came to the US and went to college, I was the only Egyptian student is a school body of about 30,000 (if I recall correctly) and it was a specialized college so the body was not huge, but the interesting part was that the people I made friends with more than any others were the Israelis (believe it or not) and Americans from the south! Those two I got along with so well we became best of friends and even moved in together until we went our separate ways. This was back in 1985. Things have considerably changed by today's standards. 



mahatir said:


> I dont think the opinion of Morrocans or Algerians matter as they are far away and have zero influence over the events in the region.



I completely agree, especially Algerians. I say the majority of them despise us and good for them. Toz fehum simple as that.



mahatir said:


> Sisi does not have about what Arabs thinks and his orientation towards Africa is a smart decision , no one there will attack you for your Relations with Israel or your movies and you know all the bullshit that some worthless Arabs bark about against Egypt.



The move with Eritrea is fantastic and even better is the one with Tanzania! Talk about coming in from the backdoor, Ethiopia! And I was born in Ethiopia so I have a certain level of endearment for that country.



mahatir said:


> Sad to say this but significant number of Arabs hate Egyptians more than Jews , its the truth especially clowns of Algeria. The Morrocans mind their own business and are busy building their country.



I completely agree. This is actually quite obvious. Some of my best friends are Jews and they are outstanding people. Heck I have friends who are Egyptian Jews who's parents have been here since 1958. I get along with every single Israeli I've met and even do business with them and they are very trustworthy. The only time I had an issue was when I got denied the contract to build a house for an Israeli woman who was nervous because I was Egyptian, and she though I would have an issue with her. Of course that couldn't be further from the truth as the structural engineer I've worked with for 10 years prior to that is Israeli LOL. Other than that, they show us much more respect than the overwhelming majority of these other Arabs. I have to say, my Saudi friends are 100% on the up and up and what I see is actually a worst sentiment from my Egyptian friends towards Saudis than the other way around. It's too bad and it saddens me, actually. I suppose different people will have different experiences.

At the Masjid, there is a larger percentage of Egyptians than any other nationality. The imam and the caretaker are both Egyptians and even the backup imam is as well. It's tough getting out of there after salaat el jumaa as they love to yack it up! lol



mahatir said:


> Regardless of what they feel, Algeria has no influence in the middle east and their opinion does not matter.



I've been telling that to our resident Egyptian hater Ceylal for months now. 



HannibalBarca said:


> And Egypt Enjoyed/ and still Enjoy a foreign financial support that others will never have and never had... keep that in mind...



That, my friend, has A LOT to do with the problem as per example you bringing it up.  This is a FACT and the way I look at it is hey, Egypt was smart to make peace and get financial aid in return as well as build a very strong and unbreakable friendship with the powerful and wealthy Arabs who have been nothing but supportive of our country since forever. These are smart and strategic and genuine moves. I say tough crap to those who try to hold it against us.



HannibalBarca said:


> It's good to point weakness/problems on others, it could bring an healthy point of view...Balance is needed...



Completely agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Gomig-21

To be honest guys, we cannot generalize which Arab group likes or dislikes Arab group x or y. There are certain tendencies due to political disagreements, blind regime following, a football match (WTF, really guys?!), certain historical circumstances that a certain generation remember or have blown out of proportion but to be honest I don't honestly believe that any Arab national hates another Arab national. Here I am talking about the majority. When it comes to vocal minorities (often the minority within the minority) the story is often different but this *artificial *hatred is based on ignorance by large if not always. That's my experience.

I still remember the situation 4-5 years ago when Iraqi Shia Arabs from across the border tended to blame KSA and other Arab states (GCC, Jordan and sometimes even Egypt) for terrorism (ordinary people even) while today due to the warming political ties and the ground realities by large proving them wrong, it is a TOTALLY different situation. Now when I take a look at Arab forums, social media, Youtube comments, all I almost see (outside of the odd troll or hateful creature) are posts that rightly point out all the things that we have in common (more than the opposite) and the need for cooperation on all fronts (beneficial) for the sake of both parties and the region/Arab World.
*
4-5 years ago such people were in the minority. It's just shows how artificial this so-called hatred is between certain Arab groups.*

From personal behavior, I can mention many Arabs from Arab countries that have historically (modern-era of course only) or in recent times had certain disagreements with KSA (say Algeria, Iraq, Qatar and Sudan) been some of the most friendly people towards KSA and Saudi Arabians while I have also met incredibly ignorant and biased Arabs from very close (politically) Arab countries. There is no "standard" formula here when we are talking about almost 500 million people. I mean we have internal rivalries within each and every single Arab country (small and big) so it is too much to expect that every human, just because we share ethnicity, culture (larger cultural sphere), religion, language, history and much else in common, will have identical views and opinions. It's a complicated world.

The only thing that matters is that the decision makers, the vast majority of the people (masses) and the elite knows about the ground realities - namely a common destiny and the fact that brotherly and sisterly cooperation (despite certain disagreements, small as big, between the modern-day nation states of today) is preferable to hostility. This is relevant, in particular for civil war torn Arab countries (Syria, Libya Yemen and to a smaller extent Iraq) when it comes to domestic policies.

@As for the topic at hand, fantastic to see much of the progress occurring in Egypt. Very encouraging and it warms my heart that KSA is not all alone (excluding the smaller GCC states and Tunisia to a degree and a few others).

Therefore one can only hail such decisions;

*Sisi stresses Egypt’s ‘strategic relationship’ with Saudi Arabia *





Sisi was speaking during a meeting in Cairo with Saudi Minister of Civil Service and cabinet member Issam bin Said. (File photo: Reuters)

Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Sunday, 7 January 2018
Text size 


Sisi was speaking during a meeting in Cairo with Saudi Minister of Civil Service and cabinet member Issam bin Said. (Supplied)

Sisi said this would “strengthen their solidarity and promote joint Arab action, especially in light of the various challenges the region is facing.”

During the meeting, Saeed said that the two countries are keen to strengthen bilateral cooperation on all fronts.

He also said Saudi Arabia would continue "intensive consultation and coordination with Egypt on various regional issues and ways to address challenges which Arab and Islamic nations are battling."


Last Update: Sunday, 7 January 2018 KSA 08:03 - GMT 05:03

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...trategic-relationship-with-Saudi-Arabia-.html

This is not arrogance but who in the region can successfully challenge the KSA-Egypt-UAE and Arab allies axis in the region? None is the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> This is not arrogance but who in the region can successfully challenge the KSA-Egypt-UAE and Arab allies axis in the region? None is the answer.



None if "foreign" forces you meant by that... But Arabs do not need that... their Gov will challenge each others...since everyone... has different point of view on a similar matter... at a given time...

A simple exemple About the Egypt-KSA-UAE... is per exemple the increasing links with Syria governement, since Egypt begun to lay ground in Syria to the incoming reconstruction... That's one of the exemples...
The other could be the RU increasing relations and therefore will bring those "indirect" allies that come with it... Something KSA and UAE, could not accept that easily...and "could" take measures against X state...
The Isreali-Arab relation that is increasing...could also, give a punch into the statut quo...
Many, many "factors" exist in the region, to push it to not being "One"...

Right now, it seems calm... since everyone is preparing and consolidating their own problems at home..;but when things get "stable"... That's where problems will start...

It' snot like it's a new thing, it was like that for centuries... MAmluks with ottomans, Arabs with Ottomans and Persians and so on...

That's why all this "Alliance" is only for a time... The Question is not how long will it last... But How every sides could work to make it less "Chaotic" when it happen...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> None if "foreign" forces you meant by that... But Arabs do not need that... their Gov will challange each others...since everyone... has different point of view on a similar matter... at a given time...
> 
> A simple exemple About the Egypt-KSa-UAE... is per exemple the increasing links with Syria governement, since Egypt begun to lay ground in Syria to the incoming reconstruction... That's one of the exemples... The other could be the RU increasing relations and therefore, indirect allies that come with it... Something KSA and UAE, could not accpe tthat easily...and "could" say it by taking measures...
> The Isreali-Arab relation that is increasing...could also, give a punch int he stut quo...
> Many, many "factors" exist in the region, topush it to not being "One"...
> 
> Right now, it seems calm... since everyone is preparing and consolidating their own problems at home..;but when things get "stable"... That's where problems will start...
> 
> It' snot like it's a new thing, it was like that for centuries... MAmluks with ottomans, Arabs with Ottomans and Persians and so on...
> 
> That's why all this "Alliance" is only for a time... The Question is not how long will it last... But How every sides could work to make it less "Chaotic" when it happen...



Yes, Arab government foolishness is our greatest enemy. This is what has enabled a pathetically incompetent regime like the Iranian Mullah's to even have a bit of influence in 2-3 Arab countries. If not for this incompetence it would not have been possible.

KSA is not much different from Egypt in this regard when it comes to speaking with the Syrian regime. It's less out there in the open though. Don't forget that King Abdullah and Al-Assad used to have somewhat cordial ties.

Russia and KSA are entering a new era in relations. The recent history visit was a sign of this. Flexibility is a key here. KSA and Russia will always sit down and talk together due to being major oil and gas producers alone. This interest alone is a stronger interest than what many so-called allies in the region share in common (talking from a purely geo-strategically politically state point of view - not people here or history etc.)

Rivalry will always be there but the solution to ending most internal Arab rivalries is rather simple. It's called integration (political and economic). GCC is a good example of this and this is a new experience (less than 40 years old) and done by non-elective people/governments. The reason why the Qatar dispute did not turn bloody is simply due to the fact that neither KSA, UAE, Bahrain or Qatar (least of all) can afford a bloody conflict due to a tied political, economic and geographic destiny on the long run.

Take the example of KSA and Iraq. Two neighbors that share a lot in common (Tunisia and Libya relations in comparison to demonstrate how close this relationship really is people to people historically) who now have turned the page and accelerating ties on all fronts. KSA firms and investors have already signed billion dollar big deals in Iraq and there is also activity from the other side. Military cooperation is resumed, anti-terrorist cooperation and other cooperation. It's done mostly without making too much public fuss but a lot is happening. If this continues for say 4-5 years let alone 10 years and becomes a stronger bond, future conflict would look very unlikely despite disagreements as seen within the GCC.

So this is the way forward in the Arab world. You wrote it yourself in regards to Maghreb uniting on similar fronts. I have spoken about this ever since I became interested in politics and after studying Arab history and the history of our region. 3-4 regional Arab blocs (united) will automatically link them together like a pendulum.





Time is all what is needed and ambitious leaders with visions. It's LONG OVERDUE IMO. Anyone who thinks that he (his country) is some isolated island out there on its own is mistaken. We are connected whether we like it or not. Not only talking about the obvious here like geography etc. but destiny too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Yes, Arab government foolishness is our greatest enemy. This is what has enabled a pathetically incompetent regime like the Iranian Mullah's to even have a bit of influence in 2-3 Arab countries. If not for this incompetence it would not have been possible.
> 
> KSA is not much different from Egypt in this regard when it comes to speaking with the Syrian regime. It's less out there in the open though. Don't forget that King Abdullah and Al-Assad used to have somewhat cordial ties.
> 
> Russia and KSA are entering a new era in relations. The recent history visit was a sign of this. Flexibility is a key here. KSA and Russia will always sit down and talk together due to being major oil and gas producers alone. This interest alone is a stronger interest than what many so-called allies in the region share in common (talking from a purely geo-strategically politically state point of view - not people here or history etc.)
> 
> Rivalry will always be there but the solution to ending most internal Arab rivalries is rather simple. It's called integration (political and economic). GCC is a good example of this and this is a new experience (less than 40 years old) and done by non-elective people/governments. The reason why the Qatar dispute did not turn bloody is simply due to the fact that neither KSA, UAE, Bahrain or Qatar (least of all) can afford a bloody conflict due to a tied political, economic and geographic destiny on the long run.
> 
> Take the example of KSA and Iraq. Two neighbors that share a lot in common (Tunisia and Libya relations in comparison to demonstrate how close this relationship really is people to people historically) who now have turned the page and accelerating ties on all fronts. KSA firms and investors have already signed billion dollar big deals in Iraq and there is also activity from the other side. Military cooperation is resumed, anti-terrorist cooperation and other cooperation. It's done mostly without making too much public fuss but a lot is happening. If this continues for say 4-5 years let alone 10 years and becomes a stronger bond, future conflict would look very unlikely despite disagreements as seen within the GCC.
> 
> So this is the way forward in the Arab world. You wrote it yourself in regards to Maghreb uniting on similar fronts. I have spoken about this ever since I became interested in politics and after studying Arab history and the history of our region. 3-4 regional Arab blocs (united) will automatically link them together like a pendulum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is all what is needed and ambitious leaders with visions. It's LONG OVERDUE IMO. Anyone who thinks that he (his country) is some isolated island out there on its own is mistaken. We are connected whether we like it or not. Not only talking about the obvious here like geography etc. but destiny too.



Integration will be easy within Arab countries that do not have any MB/Turkish/Iranian influence , these forces stand against any Arab unity because if it happens it will end their so called Islamic caliphate project . 

I can see integration between Libya , Morroco , Jordan , Yemen , Egypt and Gulf states but the rest are still under MB Influence and it will take time for them to grow up and understand how the world works .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

mahatir said:


> Integration will be easy within Arab countries that do not have any MB/Turkish/Iranian influence , these forces stand against any Arab unity because if it happens it will end their so called Islamic caliphate project .
> 
> I can see integration between Libya , Morroco , Jordan , Yemen , Egypt and Gulf states but the rest are still under MB Influence and it will take time for them to grow up and understand how the world works .


We know each others that Egypt and GCC...is not a durable alliance...
So let's not put Arabs in different boxes, just bc "You think" they are under X Influences...
Since EveryBody is under "One or few influences" starting by Egypt Himself...let alone GCC... Where even among themselfs, they are not under one Banner...

The future of the region, is not a Question of who follow what or who...But What each others will do, to live peacefully... Those proto-Alliances... never last, neither they are needed... at least Till... The people of each NAtion is free to choose their man/woman of power... Democratically and freely... till then... every "Proto-Dictator" will seek to elevate his "Name" higher than his next door "Brother"... Simple as that...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> We know each others that Egypt and GCC...is not a durable alliance...
> So let's not put Arabs in different boxes, just bc "You think" they are under X Influences...
> Since EveryBody is under "One or few influences" starting by Egypt Himself...let alone GCC... Where even among themselfs, they are not under one Banner...
> 
> The future of the region, is not a Question of who follow what or who...But What each others will do, to live peacefully... Those proto-Alliances... never last, neither they are needed... at least Till... The people of each NAtion is free to choose their man/woman of power... Democratically and freely... till then... every "Proto-Dictator" will seek to elevate his "Name" higher than his next door "Brother"... Simple as that...



What makes you think that it is not a durable alliance? Do you even know the history of neighboring Egypt and KSA? The very close linguistic, cultural, historical, genetical, geographical (obvious), religious, economic etc. ties between Egypt and KSA (in particular the region that I originate from - Hijaz)?

KSA and Egypt need each other. Most of their interests align naturally. Throughout most of recorded history there has been close cooperation (during pharaonic times trade ties and even religious ties) and little hostility. In the modern-era the Nasser era was an exception and only due to two conflicting ideologies or rather say two conflicting patrons (West one one hand and USSR on the other). Ever since, very close cooperation.

What is a more important regional ally for Egypt than KSA?

Sudan? Libya? Jordan? None can compare with KSA. Not even talking economically here.

Bonus info: Most Hijazis have some degree of Egyptian ancestry (me for instance although it is more distant nowadays) as well as vice versa. Nasser (ironically) for instance was a good example.



mahatir said:


> Integration will be easy within Arab countries that do not have any MB/Turkish/Iranian influence , these forces stand against any Arab unity because if it happens it will end their so called Islamic caliphate project .
> 
> I can see integration between Libya , Morroco , Jordan , Yemen , Egypt and Gulf states but the rest are still under MB Influence and it will take time for them to grow up and understand how the world works .



MB is a political group mostly confined to Egypt (its original homeland) with much weaker branches elsewhere. It's a political group that can reform (as it has done throughout the years already) and with supporters in every single Arab country. While the rulers dislike this party for obvious reasons due to the leaderships ties with certain entities and past recent political failures, we have to remember that it's just a political party with a certain political outlook. Nothing more and nothing less. Personally I am not their greatest fans (don't overly like modern day Islamist parties in the region) but that is in fact irrelevant. 

Iranian influence is limited to a tiny number of Shia Arabs in Bahrain (not even the majority), some areas of Southern Iraq (Shias again but this influence is in fact diminishing and Iraqi Shia Arab nationalism is one the rise) and of course tiny Lebanon (Hezbollah) which is indeed a satellite state but once the Mullah's in Iran are gone there will be nothing that will tie those two areas and people. So let us not overestimate things here.

As for Turkish influence? What influence and where exactly? Tiny Afrin in Syria? Somalia (which is not really Arab and should not be an Arab League Member State IMO). It can never be a competitor for anything in the Arab world.

BTW the goal should not be to create some kind of uniform existence on all fronts but merely to increase economic and political ties that reflect the wishes of the people and thus to such an extend that potential hostility (either created by regimes in power or foreign entities) will fail by large. This is very possible and the rapprochement between KSA and Iraq is a good example or KSA and Sudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> What makes you think that it is not a durable alliance? Do you even know the history of neighboring Egypt and KSA? The very close linguistic, cultural, historical, genetical, geographical (obvious), religious, economic etc. ties between Egypt and KSA (in particular the region that I originate from - Hijaz)?
> 
> KSA and Egypt need each other. Most of their interests align naturally. Throughout most of recorded history there has been close cooperation (during pharaonic times trade ties and even religious ties) and little hostility. In the modern-era the Nasser era was an exception and only due to two conflicting ideologies or rather say two conflicting patrons (West one one hand and USSR on the other). Ever since, very close cooperation.
> 
> What is a more important regional ally for Egypt than KSA?
> 
> Sudan? Libya? Jordan? None can compare with KSA. Not even talking economically here.
> 
> Bonus info: Most Hijazis have some degree of Egyptian ancestry (me for instance although it is more distant nowadays) as well as vice versa. Nasser (ironically) for instance was a good example.


Like i said... This alliance is only for a time...till things become more stable... I speak about this "strategic" Alliance... not ties... . Ties will stay like many countries around...
History has no meaning in today Realpolitiks... the People Forget really fast... therefore..; they live day by day...same for their "sentiments"...
Egytians in general do not put Saudis and co, in high esteem... At least what I could see from Friends and those I encounter during my life... And that point is very important... And I'm not even speaking about those two Islands... that put things even more complicated...

Egypt is a military regime... therefore will in the future seek to enforce ties with other Military regime... Per exemple... Syria...Where Egyptian companies begun to lay their footprint for the reconstruction of Syria... ( and inderectly, Iran)
The increase of Russia influence... YOu can say KSA has increased her RU ties..; that is right...but will not put it ahead of the US... therefore if Egypt drift more toward RU... The rift will grow...

Then you have Israel... GCC are more "willing" to accept Israel position... Something Egypt will find it harder to swallow... even if their gov are... the people see it as a red line... So things could heat up...

All those "events"/"Factors" could play a part in making this Alliance no more... or at least not as strong as we see it...

In the End... both parties need each others... Egypt, need a financial power and GCC need a powerfull power to tip the balance in the region... But when one of those two will acquire what he lack... it's the End...But Ties will stay... but the "One front" will be no more...

Ps: Egypt do not need to side with the US as much as GCC... since , even if she support the US as much as KSA/UAE... she will still not have what they can buy... (Strategic Def equipment etc...) So a Deep US support is not that important...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Like i said... This allaince is only for a time...till things become more stable... I speak about this "strategic" Alliance... not ties... . Ties will stay like many countries around...
> History has no meaning in today Realpolitiks... the People Forget really fast... therefore..; they live day by day...same for their "sentiments"...
> Egytians in general do not put Saudis and co, in high esteem... At least what I could see from Friends and those I encounter during my life... And that point is very important... And I'm not even seaking about those two Islands... that put things even more complicated...
> 
> Egypt is a military regime... therefore will in the future seek to enforce ties with other Military regime... Per exemple... Syria...Where Egyptian companies begun to lay their footprint for the reconstruction of Syria... ( and inderectly, Iran)
> The increase of Russia influence... YOu can say KSA has increased her RU ties..; that is right...but will not put it ahead of the US... therefore if Egypt drift more toward RU... The rift will grow...
> 
> Then you have Israel... GCC are more "willing" to accept Israel position... Something Egypt will find it harder to swallow... even if their gov are... the people see it as a red line... So things could heat up...
> 
> All those "events"/"Factors" could play a part in making this Alliance no more... or at least not as strong as we see it...
> 
> In the End... both parties need each others... Egypt, need a financial power and GCC need a powerfull power to tip the balance in the region... But when one of those two will acquire what he lack... it's the End...But Ties will stay... but the "One front" will be no more...
> 
> Ps: Egypt do not need to side with the US as much as GCC... since , even if she support the US as much as KSA/UAE... she will still not have what they can buy... (Def equipment etc...) So the US support is not that important...



You do not seem to understand the historical and current day realities and facts that I wrote about and which most Saudi Arabians and Egyptians are well aware of or the economic factor alone or that most interests align naturally. Not even talking about the brotherly relations between the two peoples which is the most important thing as it will outdate every single regime just like it has always done.

You are overthinking too much.

You are totally wrong and this goes both ways. Such kind of people (minority) will "look down" on KSA due to regime policies (that are changing) while similar people in KSA will look down on Egypt due to economic, cultural etc. reasons. That does not reflect anything.

The two islands which was a non-issue. Who talks about this anymore? They will be used to connect KSA and Egypt directly (King Salman Bridge). Nobody. Russia will not be ahead of the US in Egypt either or the West. Egypt needs the US and the West much more than Russia.

No they are not. Is that why Egypt unlike the GCC has recognized Israel? As for people neither Egyptians nor Saudi Arabians or people in the GCC (citizens) are fans of Israel.

In the past 30 years (ever since Nasser died) KSA and Egypt has been on the same page and front while this was also the case previously (under the monarchy). I don't see that changing any time soon and I never expect KSA and Egypt to be enemies and for our interests to collide more than they align. I consider this more or less impossible.

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hell NO @EgyptianAmerican @Ahmad Torky @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Amun @Nile-Tiger etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You do not seem to understand the historical and current day realities and facts that I wrote about and which most Saudi Arabians and Egyptians are well aware of or the economic factor alone or that most interests align naturally. Not even talking about the brotherly relations between the two peoples which is the most important thing as it will outdate every single regime just like it has always done.
> 
> You are overthinking too much.
> 
> You are totally wrong and this goes both ways. Such kind of people (minority) will "look down" on KSA due to regime policies (that are changing) while similar people in KSA will look down on Egypt due to economic, cultural etc. reasons. That does not reflect anything.
> 
> The two islands which was a non-issue. Who talks about this anymore? They will be used to connect KSA and Egypt directly (King Salman Bridge). Nobody. Russia will not be ahead of the US in Egypt either or the West. Egypt needs the US and the West much more than Russia.
> 
> No they are not. Is that why Egypt unlike the GCC has recognized Israel? As for people neither Egyptians nor Saudi Arabians or people in the GCC (citizens) are fans of Israel.



I think the best Answer is... Time will tell.

And I keep saying it...History has no power... SInce those who should read it...do not waste their time on it...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> I think the best Answer is... Time will tell.
> 
> And I keep saying it...History has no power... SInce those who should read it...do not waste their time on it...



People who underestimate history and what makes a people a brotherly people and interests to align or the opposite, tend to 1) not understand the past, 2) nor the future. Just a observation.

But yes, we will see if the current-day realities will change or that of the past many decades (ever since Nasser died).

Personally, as I wrote, I highly doubt it but of course I know that many people hope for this, mainly people who wish bad for both KSA and Egypt. Not saying that you are part of that group but I know which regional regimes are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

HannibalBarca said:


> We know each others that Egypt and GCC...is not a durable alliance...
> So let's not put Arabs in different boxes, just bc "You think" they are under X Influences...
> Since EveryBody is under "One or few influences" starting by Egypt Himself...let alone GCC... Where even among themselfs, they are not under one Banner...
> 
> The future of the region, is not a Question of who follow what or who...But What each others will do, to live peacefully... Those proto-Alliances... never last, neither they are needed... at least Till... The people of each NAtion is free to choose their man/woman of power... Democratically and freely... till then... every "Proto-Dictator" will seek to elevate his "Name" higher than his next door "Brother"... Simple as that...



You seem to be out of touch with events in the middle east, the relations between Gulf Countries and Egypt have been stable for over 40 years. There are certainly differences regarding some issues even among GCC countries themselves.The problem with Qatar is that she played a role bigger than her size including helping Saudi Arabia enemies with money and arms.

The relations between Syria and Egypt will be limited to trade and cultural exchange just like any other country and neither of them countries will enter into any alliance threatening the other.

Egypt will never seek or attempt to be playing a leading role in the Middle East, they are busy building their economy and solving their domestic problems. 

Egypt is however heavily building up its army in preparation for any future conflict with Sudan if they attempt to steal Egyptian waters. They are also working to develop strong bilateral ties with East African countries . 

The region will be like Isolated blocks working together as follows 

1) Iran , Syria , Lebanon and Iraq as one block 
2) Turkey , Sudan , Qatar and MB 
3) Tunisia , Algeria and Western Libya 
4) Eastern Libya , Egypt , Yemen and Gulf countries excluding Qatar 
5) Oman will be out of all of this.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You do not seem to understand the historical and current day realities and facts that I wrote about and which most Saudi Arabians and Egyptians are well aware of or the economic factor alone or that most interests align naturally. Not even talking about the brotherly relations between the two peoples which is the most important thing as it will outdate every single regime just like it has always done.
> 
> You are overthinking too much.
> 
> You are totally wrong and this goes both ways. Such kind of people (minority) will "look down" on KSA due to regime policies (that are changing) while similar people in KSA will look down on Egypt due to economic, cultural etc. reasons. That does not reflect anything.
> 
> The two islands which was a non-issue. Who talks about this anymore? They will be used to connect KSA and Egypt directly (King Salman Bridge). Nobody. Russia will not be ahead of the US in Egypt either or the West. Egypt needs the US and the West much more than Russia.
> 
> No they are not. Is that why Egypt unlike the GCC has recognized Israel? As for people neither Egyptians nor Saudi Arabians or people in the GCC (citizens) are fans of Israel.
> 
> In the past 30 years (ever since Nasser died) KSA and Egypt has been on the same page and front while this was also the case previously (under the monarchy). I don't see that changing any time soon and I never expect KSA and Egypt to be enemies and for our interests to collide more than they align. I consider this more or less impossible.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hell NO @EgyptianAmerican @Ahmad Torky @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Amun @Nile-Tiger etc.



He has no idea about the Middle East, Egypt and Saudi Arabia ties have been strong for 40 years and the Egyptian leadership understand well that Saudi Arabia is the strongest Arab country, even Sisi himself said it several times. 

The only thing I fear is the break of war between Sudan and Egypt as a result of Qatar and Turkey pushing Sudan to create tension with Egypt. Saudi Arabia has enough influence to force both countries not to escalate things.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> What makes you think that it is not a durable alliance? Do you even know the history of neighboring Egypt and KSA? The very close linguistic, cultural, historical, genetical, geographical (obvious), religious, economic etc. ties between Egypt and KSA (in particular the region that I originate from - Hijaz)?
> 
> KSA and Egypt need each other. Most of their interests align naturally. Throughout most of recorded history there has been close cooperation (during pharaonic times trade ties and even religious ties) and little hostility. In the modern-era the Nasser era was an exception and only due to two conflicting ideologies or rather say two conflicting patrons (West one one hand and USSR on the other). Ever since, very close cooperation.
> 
> What is a more important regional ally for Egypt than KSA?
> 
> Sudan? Libya? Jordan? None can compare with KSA. Not even talking economically here.
> 
> Bonus info: Most Hijazis have some degree of Egyptian ancestry (me for instance although it is more distant nowadays) as well as vice versa. Nasser (ironically) for instance was a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> MB is a political group mostly confined to Egypt (its original homeland) with much weaker branches elsewhere. It's a political group that can reform (as it has done throughout the years already) and with supporters in every single Arab country. While the rulers dislike this party for obvious reasons due to the leaderships ties with certain entities and past recent political failures, we have to remember that it's just a political party with a certain political outlook. Nothing more and nothing less. Personally I am not their greatest fans (don't overly like modern day Islamist parties in the region) but that is in fact irrelevant.
> 
> Iranian influence is limited to a tiny number of Shia Arabs in Bahrain (not even the majority), some areas of Southern Iraq (Shias again but this influence is in fact diminishing and Iraqi Shia Arab nationalism is one the rise) and of course tiny Lebanon (Hezbollah) which is indeed a satellite state but once the Mullah's in Iran are gone there will be nothing that will tie those two areas and people. So let us not overestimate things here.
> 
> As for Turkish influence? What influence and where exactly? Tiny Afrin in Syria? Somalia (which is not really Arab and should not be an Arab League Member State IMO). It can never be a competitor for anything in the Arab world.
> 
> BTW the goal should not be to create some kind of uniform existence on all fronts but merely to increase economic and political ties that reflect the wishes of the people and thus to such an extend that potential hostility (either created by regimes in power or foreign entities) will fail by large. This is very possible and the rapprochement between KSA and Iraq is a good example or KSA and Sudan.



1) MB branches control Sudan, parts of Western Libya , Gaza and Qatar which are all allied with Turkey.
2) MB has influence on Tunisia and currently control a government in Morroco with limited power , the King retains control over Army and Police . 
3) Iran has influence over Iraq, Lebanon, and parts of Syria in cooperation with Russia. 
4) Saudi Arabia has influence over Egypt, Eastern Libya ( allied to Egypt and UAE ) ,Yemen and remaining Gulf states. 

Saudi Arabia is the biggest country in the region and its influence will continue to grow , its only currently Iran has temporary influence which will eventually decline .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mahatir said:


> You seem to be out of touch with events in the middle east, the relations between Gulf Countries and Egypt have been stable for over 40 years. There are certainly differences regarding some issues even among GCC countries themselves.The problem with Qatar is that she played a role bigger than her size including helping Saudi Arabia enemies with money and arms.
> 
> The relations between Syria and Egypt will be limited to trade and cultural exchange just like any other country and neither of them countries will enter into any alliance threatening the other.
> 
> Egypt will never seek or attempt to be playing a leading role in the Middle East, they are busy building their economy and solving their domestic problems.
> 
> Egypt is however heavily building up its army in preparation for any future conflict with Sudan if they attempt to steal Egyptian waters. They are also working to develop strong bilateral ties with East African countries .
> 
> The region will be like Isolated blocks working together as follows
> 
> 1) Iran , Syria , Lebanon and Iraq as one block
> 2) Turkey , Sudan , Qatar and MB
> 3) Tunisia , Algeria and Western Libya
> 4) Eastern Libya , Egypt , Yemen and Gulf countries excluding Qatar
> 5) Oman will be out of all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> He has no idea about the Middle East, Egypt and Saudi Arabia ties have been strong for 40 years and the Egyptian leadership understand well that Saudi Arabia is the strongest Arab country, even Sisi himself said it several times.
> 
> The only thing I fear is the break of war between Sudan and Egypt as a result of Qatar and Turkey pushing Sudan to create tension with Egypt. Saudi Arabia has enough influence to force both countries not to escalate things.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) MB branches control Sudan, parts of Western Libya , Gaza and Qatar which are all allied with Turkey.
> 2) MB has influence on Tunisia and currently control a government in Morroco with limited power , the King retains control over Army and Police .
> 3) Iran has influence over Iraq, Lebanon, and parts of Syria in cooperation with Russia.
> 4) Saudi Arabia has influence over Egypt, Eastern Libya ( allied to Egypt and UAE ) ,Yemen and remaining Gulf states.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is the biggest country in the region and its influence will continue to grow , its only currently Iran has temporary influence which will eventually decline .



Qatar will eventually wise up. They cannot afford status quo. The US has tried to act as a neutral but we all know that should they pick a side they would not favor tiny Qatar over KSA, UAE, Egypt, Bahrain and allies. It's simply impossible. No matter the billions of dollars that Qatar has been spending on their media empire and on media goodwill in the West and elsewhere (Arab world).

Qatar will change its current policies (at least elements - already happening slowly but surely) as they are tied to the GCC and its destiny due to geography and everything else. Well-informed Qataris who do not follow regime policies blindly know that for instance Iran and Iranians are no true friends let alone people that can substitute their neighboring Arab brothers and sisters who they share everything in common with.

Economically it has been a very tough year for Qatar due to this embargo. Just take a look at the recent New Years Eve speech of the Qatari Emir.

Egypt should not look at a greater regional role until domestic issues are dealt with other than in terms of military presence to secure its fundamental interests and rights, mainly the security of Nile and the Southeastern Mediterranean and Red Sea.

Personally I would prefer KSA to look inwards as well as King Salman and MbS has been doing lately too. *Let the Mullah's waste billions of dollars on their proxy empire (love that description of them) while their own country is going in the wrong direction on almost every front unlike KSA.*

Yes, speaking about East African countries, KSA and the UAE is onboard on this policy which I consider a good one.

As for Iran (Mullah's).

In Lebanon the influence is limited to Southern Lebanon (Hezbollah) and allies but this relationship is artificial due to geography, history, lack of common ties with Iran and Iranians other than Iranian Arabs and Shia Islam (Wilayat al-Faqih). Moreover Lebanese Sunni Arabs (a significant community in Lebanon) absolutely despise Iran. Maybe only comparable to Iraqi Sunni Arabs (due to historical reasons) and much of the current-day sentiments in the GCC. Once the Mullah rule in Iran ends (question of time and not if) this influence will crumble as there will be little if anything in common.

Syria is no longer a real country but divided into several parts, each with a different ruling group and foreign patron. Russia is the real decision maker and those that changed the tie of the war and not Iran nor Turkey for that matter. Most Syrians though (people) are not pro-Iran (despise it) and would align themselves with KSA as historically (traditionally very close relations between Sham and Arabia) if given the choice.

Iraq under Al-Abadi is a totally different beast altogether than the incompetent parasite Al-Maliki. Iraq is opening up to KSA (especially) and ties are cordial once again. As well as other Arab countries. Iraq (the people in power and most Iraqis) have no interests in becoming a satellite state of Iran. Iraqis are very proud people and Arab nationalists by large. Even the Shia Arab Islamist lot by large but in a different way than your average Sunni Arab. They value Arab cooperation but they are obviously no fans of criticizing the Iranian Mullah's due to religious reasons. That's the only difference iMO.

KSA officials have visited all the most influential clerics in Southern Iraq (almost) with the exception of Al-Sistani and in such meetings such issues are openly highlighting and if it played no role at all it would not be done as it is not done with the Iraqi Sunni Arab community as it is stating the obvious.

Example:






During the much visited and successful Saudi Arabian EXPO in Baghdad (food, products etc.) 2.5 months ago.






Not sure if Sudan is in the Turkey (AKP) camp. *Leasing* some small island city for a few years (most likely) and renovating it won't change much IMO. With Al-Bashir you never know. At any given notice he can cancel such projects. As long as KSA is around and ties with Sudan are non-hostile (as not many years ago) it will not turn into a pro-Turkey entity. Sudanese will always pick KSA before Turkey due to history, ethnicity, geography, economy etc. Simple geopolitics really. Also don't forget that KSA and Sudan had a mutual military exercise (air force) last year in Sudan.

Qatar currently, yes, as well as MB.

Algeria is neutral (pro-Russian) and is the most incompetent Arab regime IMO compared to Algeria's size, population, natural resources and potential. They are paranoid ever since the civil war in the 1990's. Western Libya is chaotic and ever changing. As the rest of Libya. Similar story as Syria. I expect Libya to be divided into at least 2 parts (West and East) with autonomy for the Touregs in the South and Berbers in the Southwest.

Oman is neutral for now but once the current Sultan (who has cancer) dies, I expect them to calling align closely with KSA (only natural) once again although they will always pursue an somewhat independent policy due to their past as an imperial naval power and regional power. They are not a problem either and Omanis are some of the nicest people out there as you probably already know. Our dear neighbors (both of us).

BTW although I am no Islamist at all and don't agree with MB, I believe that interaction (dialogue) is the way forward and it is not in our interests to have hostile ties with our own Islamists or that of others in foreign Arab countries. A partnership is possible and should be sought. Not only with Islamists but with every group of people. Here I am of course not talking about terrorists who must be dealt with harshly and quickly regardless of who they are and what sect they claim to adhere to.

The most important think for the Arab world is to create regional blocs and foster closer economic and political ties. People to people relations are already close and cordial by large and will only be further strengthened that way. Although the GCC Is not perfect, it is the way for regional Arab blocs to go if they want to be their own masters.

It's much easier for foreigners (single states usually) to gain influence in a region like the Arab world (20 + countries) that it is for 20 + countries to unite. No big deal actually. Surprised that foreigners have this little influence (expect for the US of course which has influence everywhere almost)

@TheCamelGuy usually has similar and nice observations on this topic so he might add something to this discussion from an Iraqi perspective.

Well, that was a longer post that I intended. Hopefully it will cause no problems @mahatir .

BTW we are off-topic but I hope that our Egyptian brothers will forgive us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> You want to hear something interesting? Since I've been here for close to 32 years, I've seen it all, and the major thing I noticed is that the reaction you get from Americans is exactly what I got for many years. The minute they would hear me say "I'm from Egypt," their faces would light up "oh my God I love Egypt I want to visit the Pyramids" lol etc. the usual. Then came 911 (and this has nothing to do with the educated or the ignorant as in the entire scope of class), the sentiment did a 180 degree turn. Now the reaction became "Oh....interesting." This lasted for about 5 or so years and it has since slowly reverted almost back to the original, happy sentiment, but not like it was. There is a DEFINITE change in reaction and especially among people who are connected with world events. Most of the younger, millennials don't really have a clue and are either twigged to the extreme or just don't know anything and by that effect, are not exactly open to being freindly.
> 
> 
> 
> They dislike us because of several reasons but what I notice most is that much of it has to do with the political stances of their respective country vs Egypt. Nothing is more evident in support of that theory than with the Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> And most of the educated people are also just more tactful and respectful with their reactions and sentiments. They know how to hide it better but it's just as prevalent, if not more because there is also the Israel/Jew factor. If they don't show the signs immediately, they're usually cautious about any sincere, friendly reaction. I've seen it change for 3-1/2 decades and the way it flips and flops is fascinating.
> 
> When I first came to the US and went to college, I was the only Egyptian student is a school body of about 30,000 (if I recall correctly) and it was a specialized college so the body was not huge, but the interesting part was that the people I made friends with more than any others were the Israelis (believe it or not) and Americans from the south! Those two I got along with so well we became best of friends and even moved in together until we went our separate ways. This was back in 1985. Things have considerably changed by today's standards.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree, especially Algerians. I say the majority of them despise us and good for them. Toz fehum simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> The move with Eritrea is fantastic and even better is the one with Tanzania! Talk about coming in from the backdoor, Ethiopia! And I was born in Ethiopia so I have a certain level of endearment for that country.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree. This is actually quite obvious. Some of my best friends are Jews and they are outstanding people. Heck I have friends who are Egyptian Jews who's parents have been here since 1958. I get along with every single Israeli I've met and even do business with them and they are very trustworthy. The only time I had an issue was when I got denied the contract to build a house for an Israeli woman who was nervous because I was Egyptian, and she though I would have an issue with her. Of course that couldn't be further from the truth as the structural engineer I've worked with for 10 years prior to that is Israeli LOL. Other than that, they show us much more respect than the overwhelming majority of these other Arabs. I have to say, my Saudi friends are 100% on the up and up and what I see is actually a worst sentiment from my Egyptian friends towards Saudis than the other way around. It's too bad and it saddens me, actually. I suppose different people will have different experiences.
> 
> At the Masjid, there is a larger percentage of Egyptians than any other nationality. The imam and the caretaker are both Egyptians and even the backup imam is as well. It's tough getting out of there after salaat el jumaa as they love to yack it up! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've been telling that to our resident Egyptian hater Ceylal for months now.



It does not matter what they think, they are useless and toothless. The relations with countries like Algeria should be minimized to trade and investments. 
The Algerian government just took a decision to ban importing 900 different products to reduce their public deficit, imagine if Sisi government took such decision it will be all over media. 

http://medafricatimes.com/14842-Algeria-bans-imports-of-900-products-to-curb-spending.html

I think they should have included the barbarian Algerian peasant in that list for public mental health safety.

The Israelis/Jews are much more civilized and educated than average Sudanese or Algerian. They are entrepreneurs by nature and will seek to build good ties with anyone they meet to advance their agenda, wonder why they have the second strongest lobby in the USA? 

Given that they still dislike Arabs and have committed crimes against Palestinians but you can still make a durable peace with them. The Egyptian/Israeli peace treaty survived for 40 years now and currently Israel border with Egypt is the most stable and quiet one, on the other hand, you are having Terrorism and smuggling activities exported from Sudan, Libya, and Gaza. Sudan even claims Egyptian territory and supports Ethiopian Dam project to affect Egypt water supply. 

To be honest Egyptian security establishment should re-define who the new enemies are and I think they already know that by establishing naval and air bases in the south. If Nasser had any brain back in 1956 he should have focused only on smashing Sudan then you would not have to deal with Ethiopian dam today.


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> BTW we are off-topic but I hope that our Egyptian brothers will forgive us.



What a terrific discussion and no, @Sharif al-Hijaz no worries at all my brother, this discussion relates quite strongly with the topic at hand since much of the economic growth that is currently being experienced in Egypt is strongly influenced by these regional ties and connections and the Arab street, locally AND abroad, even all the way here to the United States and as you can see, even Malayasia!  So please, discuss away and these are quite civilized discussions which is the way they should be on forums. Here we are, a group that gets along very well and probably one of the rarer times where we agree and actually disagree on certain sensitive issues. Bringing them out and putting them on the table is nothing short of the best thing to do.



HannibalBarca said:


> In the End... both parties need each others... Egypt, need a financial power and GCC need a powerfull power to tip the balance in the region... But when one of those two will acquire what he lack... it's the End...But Ties will stay... but the "One front" will be no more...



I don't see that happening at all, Barca. The connection between KSA and Egypt is rooted beyond these past 80 years, even beyond the past 1400 years. It goes back to prehistoric times, so to speak. This is not even an alliance, it's a bond that has strengths beyond any type of adversity. What you might see is dips and rises with very long periods of leveling off at the top, just like the way it is ATM.



mahatir said:


> http://medafricatimes.com/14842-Algeria-bans-imports-of-900-products-to-curb-spending.html



I read that on another news outlet and the funny part is how I was getting A lot of flack from Algerians on another forum where they were tearing me up on the issue of high inflation in Egypt and particularly what Sisi did with floating the pound. Smashing Sisi is a hobby amongst these fellas. They kept bragging about how much wealthier they were and their oil and this and that and I told them to be careful, these types of economic hits don't discriminate and I gave them examples of austerity measures that even Germany had to make and they laughed at me. Who's laughing now? One of the best bumper stickers is "Karma is a Bitch!" 

This goes back to the negative view these Maghrebis have of Egypt and particularly Egyptians and leave it to fate to level the playing field since I never take any pleasure in going back to people and laughing at their demise or even reminding them that I told them so. They should've known better. But the important and undeniable fact is that very strong existence of this hatred towards Egyptians. It's not just among the ignorant. The educated just know how to either hide it or they show it but don't speak it. These are very noticeable things if you know what you're looking for. You don't even need to go much further than this forum here lol.



mahatir said:


> The Israelis/Jews are much more civilized and educated than average Sudanese or Algerian. They are entrepreneurs by nature and will seek to build good ties with anyone they meet to advance their agenda, wonder why they have the second strongest lobby in the USA?



Let me give you another example: my dentist, whom I went to see for 20+ years was an American Jew, kind of a hippie from the late 60's/70's and he was the BEST guy/dentist etc. that I worked with. Professional beyond professional and very considerate and careful and most importantly, delicate with his work. That's pretty important when it comes to teeth, right? The poor man got cancer and had to sell his practice and who ends up buying it? A young Iraqi fellow who'm after the first visit, I have never stepped in that place again.

Now this is not the standard since one guy's behavior doesn't speak for all, but it was such a drastic downfall which included nationality issues that I won't get into that it was enough to support the theory we've been talking about.



mahatir said:


> Given that they still dislike Arabs and have committed crimes against Palestinians but you can still make a durable peace with them. The Egyptian/Israeli peace treaty survived for 40 years now and currently Israel border with Egypt is the most stable and quiet one, on the other hand, you are having Terrorism and smuggling activities exported from Sudan, Libya, and Gaza. Sudan even claims Egyptian territory and supports Ethiopian Dam project to affect Egypt water supply.



That's a perfect example. I couldn't have said it better. This is a fascinating dynamic that is happening and I don't think most people are blind to it. They realize it but it might just be a bit too uncomfortable to speak about that reality.



mahatir said:


> To be honest Egyptian security establishment should re-define who the new enemies are and I think they already know that by establishing naval and air bases in the south.



Despite all of Sisi's faults, he's recognized these very dangerous situations to Egypt's security and has taken excellent steps in confronting it. What he's done with Saudiya -- while taking a HUGE brunt of grief as a result -- has been one of his most brilliant moves to date, which leads to the Sanafir and Tiran islands and his strong conviction that they are Saudi islands. He is 100% on the spot with that. The grief he took from the Egyptian people was tremendous but he didn't do it because of the financial support from Saudiya or for any other reason of that type, but because it was the right thing to do! Not to mention that decision eases and facilitates the future bridging projects that will be created on those islands which in the end will strengthen the economy and the bond between Saudiya and Egypt. These are those brilliant yet very tough decisions that only strong leaders make.

The other twist to this is that the best way to handle those islands would've been through an international arbitration but the problem with that is it sets a precedence and then becomes an issue for future disputes and nothing can be more pertinent to that than the Halayib triangle. The Israelis lost the arbitration of a 100 meter stretch of gorgeous Egyptian sand beach in Taba (Sinai) in the late 80's and have vowed to never go that route again which has been quite obvious with Jerusalem. You'll never see the Israelis resort to that and neither us Egyptians when it comes to land disputes. The Sudanese are a bit ballsy, TBH, to even contemplate the thought that the Halayib triangle belongs to Sudan. One thinks the Nile water would bring war? Try seeing what happens with a most important and strategic bit of 20,000+ sqkm of land will cause!



mahatir said:


> If Nasser had any brain back in 1956 he should have focused only on smashing Sudan then you would not have to deal with Ethiopian dam today.



Not only Sudan, but several other horrific decisions (or non-decisions) and mistakes he made that we're still paying the very heavy price for today.



mahatir said:


> What I would be worried about is public opinion in a country like Sudan which is mostly negative and the Egyptian administration should keep a close eye on that country and be prepared to smash it if they affect Egypt water supply. Sudan is slowly turning into a new Venzuela , the government raised price of one bread 70 grams to one pound and the dollar appreciated to 32 Sudanese pound, the country will eventually explode from within and destroy itself which be a great advantage for Egypt.



I'll tell you what, I gotta hand it to you because you were the only one here who predicted the Sudan situation a long time ago and guess what, you don't usually see the EAF's F-16s positioned in Aswan. A very recent sat photo.






Put this together with the paratroopers in Eritrea and even the rapid deployment forces on the southern border and it's not hard to realize something is brewing. While these moves are 100% necessary, let's hope cooler heads prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't see that happening at all, Barca. The connection between KSA and Egypt is rooted beyond these past 80 years, even beyond the past 1400 years. It goes back to prehistoric times, so to speak. This is not even an alliance, it's a bond that has strengths beyond any type of adversity. What you might see is dips and rises with very long periods of leveling off at the top, just like the way it is ATM.



As , I like saying this... History has no meaning...since those who should read it (The one who has power) they don't...
But What is interesting about History... is that everything is a Circle...
Some Wars...
Egyptian–Wahhabi War (1811-1818)...
The Saudi revolt... ( Egypt vs Nejd) 1821-1824
Egyptian invasion of Najd 1838-43
North Yemen Civil War (Egypt/Yemen vs KSA) 1962-1967

And I'm not even speaking about the mamluks times... or even the post-islamic conquest...
My point is for those, taking into account, History as aWitness of " Good relations"... But it doesn't and will never be.

What is left is what each of them could get from the other... and How much they are willing to make sacrifice for the other side...to mantain this "Alliance" alive.
Egypt is a nation of conquest... Internal problems could put a pause to it... but when it's resolved..; it changes...
SO imposing your "Power" come at some cost... TOday, they have mutual interest, and will continue for a time (even more, if Turkey impose his power/Influence even more)...Till one of them acquire what He lacks to impose his "speed" and "voice"

And I'm not saying that Egypt willbuild a wall btw them two...but what we see today as an alliance" Agaisnt one Front and therfore one Word, will not last, BUT TIES will ofc stay... I was pseaking about this Alliance...

In The End... Neither My words count neither of an other... Time will tell...
And It will be my last post in this matter, since it went to much offtopic (I think)
So my bad for this debate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> What a terrific discussion and no, @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> 
> I read that on another news outlet and the funny part is how I was getting A lot of flack from Algerians on another forum where they were tearing me up on the issue of high inflation in Egypt and particularly what Sisi did with floating the pound. Smashing Sisi is a hobby amongst these fellas. They kept bragging about how much wealthier they were and their oil and this and that and I told them to be careful, these types of economic hits don't discriminate and I gave them examples of austerity measures that even Germany had to make and they laughed at me. Who's laughing now? One of the best bumper stickers is "Karma is a Bitch!"
> 
> This goes back to the negative view these Maghrebis have of Egypt and particularly Egyptians and leave it to fate to level the playing field since I never take any pleasure in going back to people and laughing at their demise or even reminding them that I told them so. They should've known better. But the important and undeniable fact is that very strong existence of this hatred towards Egyptians. It's not just among the ignorant. The educated just know how to either hide it or they show it but don't speak it. These are very noticeable things if you know what you're looking for. You don't even need to go much further than this forum here lol.



To be specific this only comes from Algerian clowns and they are insignificant since Egypt does not share any land or sea borders with them . Algeria will face its own miserable situation since the economy is only based on oil and gas representing 95% of their exports. 



Gomig-21 said:


> Let me give you another example: my dentist, whom I went to see for 20+ years was an American Jew, kind of a hippie from the late 60's/70's and he was the BEST guy/dentist etc. that I worked with. Professional beyond professional and very considerate and careful and most importantly, delicate with his work. That's pretty important when it comes to teeth, right? The poor man got cancer and had to sell his practice and who ends up buying it? A young Iraqi fellow who'm after the first visit, I have never stepped in that place again.
> 
> Now this is not the standard since one guy's behavior doesn't speak for all, but it was such a drastic downfall which included nationality issues that I won't get into that it was enough to support the theory we've been talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a perfect example. I couldn't have said it better. This is a fascinating dynamic that is happening and I don't think most people are blind to it. They realize it but it might just be a bit too uncomfortable to speak about that reality.



Iraq and Syria position changed after the Arab sping and Isil related events , they now realise their main enemy is political Islam represented by MB and their affiliates like Alqauda and Isil. After the wave of terrorism that spread across the region Egypt relations with Iraq and Syria improved , for instance Iraq called on Egypt construction and Oil companies to work on lucrative contracts in Iraq. 





Gomig-21 said:


> Despite all of Sisi's faults, he's recognized these very dangerous situations to Egypt's security and has taken excellent steps in confronting it. What he's done with Saudiya -- while taking a HUGE brunt of grief as a result -- has been one of his most brilliant moves to date, which leads to the Sanafir and Tiran islands and his strong conviction that they are Saudi islands. He is 100% on the spot with that. The grief he took from the Egyptian people was tremendous but he didn't do it because of the financial support from Saudiya or for any other reason of that type, but because it was the right thing to do! Not to mention that decision eases and facilitates the future bridging projects that will be created on those islands which in the end will strengthen the economy and the bond between Saudiya and Egypt. These are those brilliant yet very tough decisions that only strong leaders make.
> 
> The other twist to this is that the best way to handle those islands would've been through an international arbitration but the problem with that is it sets a precedence and then becomes an issue for future disputes and nothing can be more pertinent to that than the Halayib triangle. The Israelis lost the arbitration of a 100 meter stretch of gorgeous Egyptian sand beach in Taba (Sinai) in the late 80's and have vowed to never go that route again which has been quite obvious with Jerusalem. You'll never see the Israelis resort to that and neither us Egyptians when it comes to land disputes. The Sudanese are a bit ballsy, TBH, to even contemplate the thought that the Halayib triangle belongs to Sudan. One thinks the Nile water would bring war? Try seeing what happens with a most important and strategic bit of 20,000+ sqkm of land will cause!



The 1974 Naval maritime agreement between Saudi Arabia and Sudan recognized Halayeb maritime as part of Sudan. The agreement Sisi had with Saudi Arabia regarding Red Sea maritime border now recognizes Halayeb maritime as part of Egypt. The Sudanese government even when nuts over the maritime agreement between both countries. 

http://www.egyptindependent.com/sudan-protests-egypt-saudi-maritime-border-demarcation-agreement/

Halayeb traingle is strategic , naval base in Halayeb allows Egyptian navy to easily destroy Sudan's only sea port , Port Sudan in a war event which would bring Sudan on its knees. 

I will always insist that Egypt only adversary is Sudan and ofcourse the MB . 






Gomig-21 said:


> What a terrific discussion and no,
> I'll tell you what, I gotta hand it to you because you were the only one here who predicted the Sudan situation a long time ago and guess what, you don't usually see the EAF's F-16s positioned in Aswan. A very recent sat photo.
> 
> [IMG]https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTbcPlaWsAURJ0p.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Put this together with the paratroopers in Eritrea and even the rapid deployment forces on the southern border and it's not hard to realize something is brewing. While these moves are 100% necessary, let's hope cooler heads prevail.




No war will break out , Sudan is used to creating tensions with neighboring countries whenever they have an internal crisis that threaten government stability. Sudanese government recently removed subsidies from all basic products and prices went up the roof , there were some riots in major Sudanese cities when the price of single bread 70 grams reached 1.5 pounds . Subsidized bread in Egypt costs only 5 cents , imagine if Sisi did the same what the Arabs and media outlets would do?
The dollar on the Sudanese market black market reached 32 pounds , image a currency goes up by more than 300% in only 4 month and their actualy monthly inflation is over 30% since 1 year? 

This is why Egyptian government is acting cool with Sudan reactions , they understand whats going there and eventually in Sudan large riots will take place and the whole country will sink , not to mention there are insurgents controlling parts of south kurdofan and Blue nile state , the government signed ceasefire agreements with North-SPLA after they failed to take over their areas . 

[URL]https://www.voanews.com/a/sudan-pound-losing-value/4201130.html[/URL]

[URL]http://www.africanews.com/2018/01/12/sudanese-angry-at-rising-price-of-bread/[/URL]

[MEDIA=youtube]VqK1samCI0Y[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]oTRJiLz0lHc[/MEDIA]

Sudan for the past 3 month has been experiencing fuel crises, cars and buses have to wait over 2 hours 

[URL]http://alsudanalyoum.com/2017/12/22/%D8%A3%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%88%D9%82%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%B7%D8%AD%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%B7%D9%88%D9%85/[/URL]


[URL]https://www.alrakoba.net/news-action-show-id-294326.htm[/URL]

The country internally is facing Economic crises, fuel and basic commodities shortage .Tt would be expected to see their government creating tensions with Egypt or any other country to divert people attention from internal problems by bringing up Halayeb issue. 

Currently, this is the most popular tag on Twitter in Sudan, its called a bread for one pound.

[URL]https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%B4%D9%87_%D8%A8%D8%AC%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%87?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash[/URL]

Bashir like any other Islamist government has his own loyal militia prepared to slaugher anyone opposing him called rapid deployment force , they are stronger than the Sudanese army in order to suppress any coup attempt. 


There were before poverty riots between 2013-2015 in Sudan were hundreds of people were killed , at that time situation was much better than what they are facing now . 

[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protests_in_Sudan_(2011%E2%80%9313)[/URL]



HannibalBarca said:


> As , I like saying this... History has no meaning...since those who should read it (The one who has power) they don't...
> But What is interesting about History... is that everything is a Circle...
> Some Wars...
> Egyptian–Wahhabi War (1811-1818)...
> The Saudi revolt... ( Egypt vs Nejd) 1821-1824
> Egyptian invasion of Najd 1838-43
> North Yemen Civil War (Egypt/Yemen vs KSA) 1962-1967
> 
> ..



You ignorance amazes me each time you post , the wars between 1811 and 1843 were between the Ottman empire under their Albanian Wali Mohamed Ali and his sons vs Saudi family , Egyptians have nothing to do with it , they were simply under Turkish occupation and the Turks used Some Egypt soldiers along with other Ottman soldiers to suppress revolts in Arabian peninsula.

You know ottmans and Muhammed ali Familly ruled Egypt until 1921 and then Albanian family ruled under British supervision until the 1952 coop by Egyptian soldiers led by Muhammed Najib and Nasser 

The North Yemen Civil war was part of the Cold war between Soviet Union and USA , the Soviet Union pushed Nasser to support their Allies in North Yemen attempting to overthrow the Yemeni Zaydi Clerk regime.

You did not mention on the otherhand that Saudi Arabia fought along Egypt in 1948 , 1956 , 1967 and 1973 , king Salman himself fought in the 1956 war when Egypt was invaded by France , Britain and Israel . 







Saudi Arabia and Egypt are one and their relations improved after they got rid of Turkish/Ottman and Soviet influence which was an obstacle towards their alliance . 

You can talk about a conflict between Turkey and Saudi Arabia since Muhammed Ali was a soldier in Ottman empire and represented them in the Arabian peninsula.

The Saudi royal family and most saudi tribes understand this and many of them recall the days when they revolted against ottman empire , it had nothing to do with Egypt , it was only a province under ottman control .



HannibalBarca said:


> "
> 
> And I'm not saying that Egypt willbuild a wall btw them two...but what we see today as an alliance" Agaisnt one Front and therfore one Word, will not last, BUT TIES will ofc stay... I was pseaking about this Alliance...
> 
> .



Egypt was never a nation of conquest , the Egyptians are descendants of farmers and attached to their land . 
Nasser himself allowed Sudan foolishly to gain independence as Egyptians have never had any imperialistic goals. 

You need to understand the difference between Foreign rulers who occupied Egypt and native Egyptians. When Egypt was ruled by native Egyptians in modern history in 1952 they never waged a war against a neighboring country , even in 1977 when Gadafi attacked Egypt , the Americans attempted to convince Saddat to take over Eastern Libya oil field but he refused and they also attempted to do this with Mubarak but it never worked. 

You know nothing about Egypt and the same applies on some other Arabs who only take their news from Aljazeera and qatari funded media outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

mahatir said:


> To be specific this only comes from Algerian clowns and they are insignificant since Egypt does not share any land or sea borders with them . Algeria will face its own miserable situation since the economy is only based on oil and gas representing 95% of their exports.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq and Syria position changed after the Arab sping and Isil related events , they now realise their main enemy is political Islam represented by MB and their affiliates like Alqauda and Isil. After the wave of terrorism that spread across the region Egypt relations with Iraq and Syria improved , for instance Iraq called on Egypt construction and Oil companies to work on lucrative contracts in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1974 Naval maritime agreement between Saudi Arabia and Sudan recognized Halayeb maritime as part of Sudan. The agreement Sisi had with Saudi Arabia regarding Red Sea maritime border now recognizes Halayeb maritime as part of Egypt. The Sudanese government even when nuts over the maritime agreement between both countries.
> 
> http://www.egyptindependent.com/sudan-protests-egypt-saudi-maritime-border-demarcation-agreement/
> 
> Halayeb traingle is strategic , naval base in Halayeb allows Egyptian navy to easily destroy Sudan's only sea port , Port Sudan in a war event which would bring Sudan on its knees.
> 
> I will always insist that Egypt only adversary is Sudan and ofcourse the MB .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No war will break out , Sudan is used to creating tensions with neighboring countries whenever they have an internal crisis that threaten government stability. Sudanese government recently removed subsidies from all basic products and prices went up the roof , there were some riots in major Sudanese cities when the price of single bread 70 grams reached 1.5 pounds . Subsidized bread in Egypt costs only 5 cents , imagine if Sisi did the same what the Arabs and media outlets would do?
> The dollar on the Sudanese market black market reached 32 pounds , image a currency goes up by more than 300% in only 4 month and their actualy monthly inflation is over 30% since 1 year?
> 
> This is why Egyptian government is acting cool with Sudan reactions , they understand whats going there and eventually in Sudan large riots will take place and the whole country will sink , not to mention there are insurgents controlling parts of south kurdofan and Blue nile state , the government signed ceasefire agreements with North-SPLA after they failed to take over their areas .
> 
> [URL]https://www.voanews.com/a/sudan-pound-losing-value/4201130.html[/URL]
> 
> [URL]http://www.africanews.com/2018/01/12/sudanese-angry-at-rising-price-of-bread/[/URL]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]VqK1samCI0Y[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]oTRJiLz0lHc[/MEDIA]
> 
> Sudan for the past 3 month has been experiencing fuel crises, cars and buses have to wait over 2 hours
> 
> [URL='http://alsudanalyoum.com/2017/12/22/%D8%A3%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%88%D9%82%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%B7%D8%AD%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%B7%D9%88%D9%85/']http://alsudanalyoum.com/2017/12/22/أزمة-وقود-حادة-تطحن-الخرطوم/[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL]https://www.alrakoba.net/news-action-show-id-294326.htm[/URL]
> 
> The country internally is facing Economic crises, fuel and basic commodities shortage .Tt would be expected to see their government creating tensions with Egypt or any other country to divert people attention from internal problems by bringing up Halayeb issue.
> 
> Currently, this is the most popular tag on Twitter in Sudan, its called a bread for one pound.
> 
> [URL='https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%B4%D9%87_%D8%A8%D8%AC%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%87?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash']https://twitter.com/hashtag/العيشه_بجنيه?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash[/URL]
> 
> Bashir like any other Islamist government has his own loyal militia prepared to slaugher anyone opposing him called rapid deployment force , they are stronger than the Sudanese army in order to suppress any coup attempt.
> 
> 
> There were before poverty riots between 2013-2015 in Sudan were hundreds of people were killed , at that time situation was much better than what they are facing now .
> 
> [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protests_in_Sudan_(2011%E2%80%9313)']https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protests_in_Sudan_(2011–13)[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorance amazes me each time you post , the wars between 1811 and 1843 were between the Ottman empire under their Albanian Wali Mohamed Ali and his sons vs Saudi family , Egyptians have nothing to do with it , they were simply under Turkish occupation and the Turks used Some Egypt soldiers along with other Ottman soldiers to suppress revolts in Arabian peninsula.
> 
> You know ottmans and Muhammed ali Familly ruled Egypt until 1921 and then Albanian family ruled under British supervision until the 1952 coop by Egyptian soldiers led by Muhammed Najib and Nasser
> 
> The North Yemen Civil war was part of the Cold war between Soviet Union and USA , the Soviet Union pushed Nasser to support their Allies in North Yemen attempting to overthrow the Yemeni Zaydi Clerk regime.
> 
> You did not mention on the otherhand that Saudi Arabia fought along Egypt in 1948 , 1956 , 1967 and 1973 , king Salman himself fought in the 1956 war when Egypt was invaded by France , Britain and Israel .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia and Egypt are one and their relations improved after they got rid of Turkish/Ottman and Soviet influence which was an obstacle towards their alliance .
> 
> You can talk about a conflict between Turkey and Saudi Arabia since Muhammed Ali was a soldier in Ottman empire and represented them in the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> The Saudi royal family and most saudi tribes understand this and many of them recall the days when they revolted against ottman empire , it had nothing to do with Egypt , it was only a province under ottman control .
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was never a nation of conquest , the Egyptians are descendants of farmers and attached to their land .
> Nasser himself allowed Sudan foolishly to gain independence as Egyptians have never had any imperialistic goals.
> 
> You need to understand the difference between Foreign rulers who occupied Egypt and native Egyptians. When Egypt was ruled by native Egyptians in modern history in 1952 they never waged a war against a neighboring country , even in 1977 when Gadafi attacked Egypt , the Americans attempted to convince Saddat to take over Eastern Libya oil field but he refused and they also attempted to do this with Mubarak but it never worked.
> 
> You know nothing about Egypt and the same applies on some other Arabs who only take their news from Aljazeera and qatari funded media outlets.



Why not speaking about the Yemeni war? 
Look you can put ahead your opinion...but keep your arrogance and insults to yourself...
As for Natives and such...that land was always under Egyptian 'Natives" Being under Ottoman rule or not...Egyptians fought them... And even Bf the Ottomans, wars happen among everyone in the region... EVERYONE...

My point wasn't if they have good relation or not, or if they fought wars or not... but Making a Point that taking History as a witness of "Good future" is not the right thing to do...

So keep your heated personality for yourself... and let those who can control themselfs do the speaking...

Egypt never a nation of Conquest... Whata Joke..; Where did you start your History lessons... 2016?

And Last, I have nothing against egyptian and Saudi relation as a people.. I'm just speaking at a Gov level... so keep your horses down...will you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> What a terrific discussion and no, @Sharif al-Hijaz no worries at all my brother, this discussion relates quite strongly with the topic at hand since much of the economic growth that is currently being experienced in Egypt is strongly influenced by these regional ties and connections and the Arab street, locally AND abroad, even all the way here to the United States and as you can see, even Malayasia!  So please, discuss away and these are quite civilized discussions which is the way they should be on forums. Here we are, a group that gets along very well and probably one of the rarer times where we agree and actually disagree on certain sensitive issues. Bringing them out and putting them on the table is nothing short of the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that happening at all, Barca. The connection between KSA and Egypt is rooted beyond these past 80 years, even beyond the past 1400 years. It goes back to prehistoric times, so to speak. This is not even an alliance, it's a bond that has strengths beyond any type of adversity. What you might see is dips and rises with very long periods of leveling off at the top, just like the way it is ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that on another news outlet and the funny part is how I was getting A lot of flack from Algerians on another forum where they were tearing me up on the issue of high inflation in Egypt and particularly what Sisi did with floating the pound. Smashing Sisi is a hobby amongst these fellas. They kept bragging about how much wealthier they were and their oil and this and that and I told them to be careful, these types of economic hits don't discriminate and I gave them examples of austerity measures that even Germany had to make and they laughed at me. Who's laughing now? One of the best bumper stickers is "Karma is a Bitch!"
> 
> This goes back to the negative view these Maghrebis have of Egypt and particularly Egyptians and leave it to fate to level the playing field since I never take any pleasure in going back to people and laughing at their demise or even reminding them that I told them so. They should've known better. But the important and undeniable fact is that very strong existence of this hatred towards Egyptians. It's not just among the ignorant. The educated just know how to either hide it or they show it but don't speak it. These are very noticeable things if you know what you're looking for. You don't even need to go much further than this forum here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give you another example: my dentist, whom I went to see for 20+ years was an American Jew, kind of a hippie from the late 60's/70's and he was the BEST guy/dentist etc. that I worked with. Professional beyond professional and very considerate and careful and most importantly, delicate with his work. That's pretty important when it comes to teeth, right? The poor man got cancer and had to sell his practice and who ends up buying it? A young Iraqi fellow who'm after the first visit, I have never stepped in that place again.
> 
> Now this is not the standard since one guy's behavior doesn't speak for all, but it was such a drastic downfall which included nationality issues that I won't get into that it was enough to support the theory we've been talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a perfect example. I couldn't have said it better. This is a fascinating dynamic that is happening and I don't think most people are blind to it. They realize it but it might just be a bit too uncomfortable to speak about that reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all of Sisi's faults, he's recognized these very dangerous situations to Egypt's security and has taken excellent steps in confronting it. What he's done with Saudiya -- while taking a HUGE brunt of grief as a result -- has been one of his most brilliant moves to date, which leads to the Sanafir and Tiran islands and his strong conviction that they are Saudi islands. He is 100% on the spot with that. The grief he took from the Egyptian people was tremendous but he didn't do it because of the financial support from Saudiya or for any other reason of that type, but because it was the right thing to do! Not to mention that decision eases and facilitates the future bridging projects that will be created on those islands which in the end will strengthen the economy and the bond between Saudiya and Egypt. These are those brilliant yet very tough decisions that only strong leaders make.
> 
> The other twist to this is that the best way to handle those islands would've been through an international arbitration but the problem with that is it sets a precedence and then becomes an issue for future disputes and nothing can be more pertinent to that than the Halayib triangle. The Israelis lost the arbitration of a 100 meter stretch of gorgeous Egyptian sand beach in Taba (Sinai) in the late 80's and have vowed to never go that route again which has been quite obvious with Jerusalem. You'll never see the Israelis resort to that and neither us Egyptians when it comes to land disputes. The Sudanese are a bit ballsy, TBH, to even contemplate the thought that the Halayib triangle belongs to Sudan. One thinks the Nile water would bring war? Try seeing what happens with a most important and strategic bit of 20,000+ sqkm of land will cause!
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Sudan, but several other horrific decisions (or non-decisions) and mistakes he made that we're still paying the very heavy price for today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what, I gotta hand it to you because you were the only one here who predicted the Sudan situation a long time ago and guess what, you don't usually see the EAF's F-16s positioned in Aswan. A very recent sat photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put this together with the paratroopers in Eritrea and even the rapid deployment forces on the southern border and it's not hard to realize something is brewing. While these moves are 100% necessary, let's hope cooler heads prevail.



Beautifully put brother. Could not agree more. The bonds between KSA and Egypt are unbreakable. So much I can tell. For us in Hijaz, Egypt is a second homeland (not kidding). Anyone that experienced the unrest in Egypt while based in Hijaz would know what I am referring to. Or take a look at something as simple as wide-scale celebrations when Egypt qualified for the World Cup late last year.



mahatir said:


> To be specific this only comes from Algerian clowns and they are insignificant since Egypt does not share any land or sea borders with them . Algeria will face its own miserable situation since the economy is only based on oil and gas representing 95% of their exports.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq and Syria position changed after the Arab sping and Isil related events , they now realise their main enemy is political Islam represented by MB and their affiliates like Alqauda and Isil. After the wave of terrorism that spread across the region Egypt relations with Iraq and Syria improved , for instance Iraq called on Egypt construction and Oil companies to work on lucrative contracts in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1974 Naval maritime agreement between Saudi Arabia and Sudan recognized Halayeb maritime as part of Sudan. The agreement Sisi had with Saudi Arabia regarding Red Sea maritime border now recognizes Halayeb maritime as part of Egypt. The Sudanese government even when nuts over the maritime agreement between both countries.
> 
> http://www.egyptindependent.com/sudan-protests-egypt-saudi-maritime-border-demarcation-agreement/
> 
> Halayeb traingle is strategic , naval base in Halayeb allows Egyptian navy to easily destroy Sudan's only sea port , Port Sudan in a war event which would bring Sudan on its knees.
> 
> I will always insist that Egypt only adversary is Sudan and ofcourse the MB .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No war will break out , Sudan is used to creating tensions with neighboring countries whenever they have an internal crisis that threaten government stability. Sudanese government recently removed subsidies from all basic products and prices went up the roof , there were some riots in major Sudanese cities when the price of single bread 70 grams reached 1.5 pounds . Subsidized bread in Egypt costs only 5 cents , imagine if Sisi did the same what the Arabs and media outlets would do?
> The dollar on the Sudanese market black market reached 32 pounds , image a currency goes up by more than 300% in only 4 month and their actualy monthly inflation is over 30% since 1 year?
> 
> This is why Egyptian government is acting cool with Sudan reactions , they understand whats going there and eventually in Sudan large riots will take place and the whole country will sink , not to mention there are insurgents controlling parts of south kurdofan and Blue nile state , the government signed ceasefire agreements with North-SPLA after they failed to take over their areas .
> 
> [URL]https://www.voanews.com/a/sudan-pound-losing-value/4201130.html[/URL]
> 
> [URL]http://www.africanews.com/2018/01/12/sudanese-angry-at-rising-price-of-bread/[/URL]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]VqK1samCI0Y[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]oTRJiLz0lHc[/MEDIA]
> 
> Sudan for the past 3 month has been experiencing fuel crises, cars and buses have to wait over 2 hours
> 
> [URL='http://alsudanalyoum.com/2017/12/22/%D8%A3%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A9-%D9%88%D9%82%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%B7%D8%AD%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%B7%D9%88%D9%85/']http://alsudanalyoum.com/2017/12/22/أزمة-وقود-حادة-تطحن-الخرطوم/[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL]https://www.alrakoba.net/news-action-show-id-294326.htm[/URL]
> 
> The country internally is facing Economic crises, fuel and basic commodities shortage .Tt would be expected to see their government creating tensions with Egypt or any other country to divert people attention from internal problems by bringing up Halayeb issue.
> 
> Currently, this is the most popular tag on Twitter in Sudan, its called a bread for one pound.
> 
> [URL='https://twitter.com/hashtag/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%B4%D9%87_%D8%A8%D8%AC%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%87?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash']https://twitter.com/hashtag/العيشه_بجنيه?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash[/URL]
> 
> Bashir like any other Islamist government has his own loyal militia prepared to slaugher anyone opposing him called rapid deployment force , they are stronger than the Sudanese army in order to suppress any coup attempt.
> 
> 
> There were before poverty riots between 2013-2015 in Sudan were hundreds of people were killed , at that time situation was much better than what they are facing now .
> 
> [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protests_in_Sudan_(2011%E2%80%9313)']https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protests_in_Sudan_(2011–13)[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorance amazes me each time you post , the wars between 1811 and 1843 were between the Ottman empire under their Albanian Wali Mohamed Ali and his sons vs Saudi family , Egyptians have nothing to do with it , they were simply under Turkish occupation and the Turks used Some Egypt soldiers along with other Ottman soldiers to suppress revolts in Arabian peninsula.
> 
> You know ottmans and Muhammed ali Familly ruled Egypt until 1921 and then Albanian family ruled under British supervision until the 1952 coop by Egyptian soldiers led by Muhammed Najib and Nasser
> 
> The North Yemen Civil war was part of the Cold war between Soviet Union and USA , the Soviet Union pushed Nasser to support their Allies in North Yemen attempting to overthrow the Yemeni Zaydi Clerk regime.
> 
> You did not mention on the otherhand that Saudi Arabia fought along Egypt in 1948 , 1956 , 1967 and 1973 , king Salman himself fought in the 1956 war when Egypt was invaded by France , Britain and Israel .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia and Egypt are one and their relations improved after they got rid of Turkish/Ottman and Soviet influence which was an obstacle towards their alliance .
> 
> You can talk about a conflict between Turkey and Saudi Arabia since Muhammed Ali was a soldier in Ottman empire and represented them in the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> The Saudi royal family and most saudi tribes understand this and many of them recall the days when they revolted against ottman empire , it had nothing to do with Egypt , it was only a province under ottman control .
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was never a nation of conquest , the Egyptians are descendants of farmers and attached to their land .
> Nasser himself allowed Sudan foolishly to gain independence as Egyptians have never had any imperialistic goals.
> 
> You need to understand the difference between Foreign rulers who occupied Egypt and native Egyptians. When Egypt was ruled by native Egyptians in modern history in 1952 they never waged a war against a neighboring country , even in 1977 when Gadafi attacked Egypt , the Americans attempted to convince Saddat to take over Eastern Libya oil field but he refused and they also attempted to do this with Mubarak but it never worked.
> 
> You know nothing about Egypt and the same applies on some other Arabs who only take their news from Aljazeera and qatari funded media outlets.



Some people seem to like to flaunt their ignorance. Well put and saved me some time, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Beautifully put brother. Could not agree more. The bonds between KSA and Egypt are unbreakable. So much I can tell. For us in Hijaz, Egypt is a second homeland (not kidding). Anyone that experienced the unrest in Egypt while based in Hijaz would know what I am referring to. Or take a look at something as simple as wide-scale celebrations when Egypt qualified for the World Cup late last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people seem to like to flaunt their ignorance. Well put and saved me some time, bro.



Even if you ask any elderly in your family about Arabian peninsula during that time , they will tell you they revolted against ottman empire not Egypt . Muhammed Ali was no more than a Wali of ottman province of Egypt , this has nothing to do with Egyptians whom were also enslaved by ottmans just like the tribes of Arabian peninsula. Egyptians also revolted during Orabi revoltion and thousands of Egyptians were killed as a result of that this was during the same time Arabian tribes revolted against ottmans . 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/‘Urabi_revolt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mahatir said:


> Even if you ask any elderly in your family about Arabian peninsula during that time , they will tell you they revolted against ottman empire not Egypt . Muhammed Ali was no more than a Wali of ottman province of Egypt , this has nothing to do with Egyptians whom were also enslaved by ottmans just like the tribes of Arabian peninsula. Egyptians also revolted during Orabi revoltion and thousands of Egyptians were killed as a result of that this was during the same time Arabian tribes revolted against ottmans .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/‘Urabi_revolt



Actually Ottoman presence was negligible in Arabia. For instance only Hijaz (in KSA) was under nominal control of the Ottomans (don't forget that most Ottoman citizens and much of the army was Arab) from 1517 until early 1900's but much of the time the entire area was self-governed by the Sharif of Makkah who was only second to the Ottoman Sultan in importance. Ottoman presence was limited to a few military garrisons and a few officials. Same story with parts of Yemen (Ottomans lost numerous wars in Yemen and were eventually kicked out). Oman and many other areas of Southern and Eastern Arabia were never under any Ottoman control (not even nominal) and the interior is self-explanotory.

As for those wars, indeed neither the people of KSA nor Egypt had anything to do with those 2 wars 200 years ago. Neither the people of Hijaz actually. It was an Albanian general who tried to put down a revolt (failed) led by a Najdi ruler that the Ottoman Sultan saw as a potential threat to his rule. Less than 100 years later, he was gone and so was his rule forever. Back then the civilians had nothing to say or very little compared to today.

It annoys me greatly that people seem to think that Islamic history began in 1517 when the Ottomans stole the Caliphate from the Arabs (Abbasids) after 1000 years of Arab (Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid - Hijazi dynasties) rule and control.

Nothing to do with the discussion or the points me, you and @Gomig-21 were making or even remotely related today not to say that what occurred had nothing to do with the Egyptian people.

It would be comparable to if the House of Saud (one insane uncontrollable king - impossible today due to the Allegiance Council and the possibility to depose an incompetent king as done with King Saud 50+ years ago) declared war on Egypt tomorrow and forced a few locals (I imagine that they would need to employ some mercenaries from somewhere to have the Saudi Arabian army and people onboard). Makes no sense.* Well, that is no comparison in fact as Egypt was under occupation back then by a foreign ALBANIAN regime who btw are also long gone.* *Most importantly Muhammad Ali however ended up rebelling against the Ottomans and was overall a good ruler for Egypt on some fronts. *The tiny Circassian minority also dominated the bureaucracy in that short time period of Egypt. None of that thing now or for the past many, many years. Today Egyptians rule and so will the case be in the future.






Good to see this clip again. Been a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Actually Ottoman presence was negligible in Arabia. For instance only Hijaz (in KSA) was under nominal control of the Ottomans (don't forget that most Ottoman citizens and much of the army was Arab) from 1517 until early 1900's but much of the time the entire area was self-governed by the Sharif of Makkah who was only second to the Ottoman Sultan in importance. Ottoman presence was limited to a few military garrisons and a few officials. Same story with parts of Yemen (Ottomans lost numerous wars in Yemen and were eventually kicked out). Oman and many other areas of Southern and Eastern Arabia were never under any Ottoman control (not even nominal) and the interior is self-explanotory.
> 
> As for those wars, indeed neither the people of KSA nor Egypt had anything to do with those 200 wars. It was an Albanian general who tried to put down a revolt (failed) that the Ottoman Sultan saw as a potential threat to his rule. Less than 100 years later, he was gone and so was his rule forever.
> 
> It annoys me greatly that people seem to think that Islamic history began in 1517 when the Ottomans stole the Caliphate from the Arabs (Abbasids) after 1000 years of Arab (Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid - Hijazi dynasties) rule and control.
> 
> Nothing to do with the discussion or the points me, you and @Gomig-21 were making or even remotely related today not to say that what occurred had nothing to do with the Egyptian people.
> 
> It would be comparable to if the House of Saud (one insane uncontrollable king - impossible today due to the Allegiance Council and the possibility to depose an incompetent king as done with King Saud 50+ years ago) declared war on Egypt tomorrow and forced a few locals (I imagine that they would need to employ some mercenaries from somewhere to have the Saudi Arabian army and people onboard). Makes no sense.* Well, that is no comparison in fact as Egypt was under occupation back then by a foreign ALBANIAN regime who btw are also long gone.* The tiny Circassian minority also dominated the bureaucracy in that short time period of Egypt. None of that thing now or for the past many, many years. Today Egyptians rule and so will the case be in the future.



The Albanian Muhammed Ali was a soldier in Ottman empire and even though he did some reforms in Egypt the average native Egyptian did not benefit and thats why the country faced many internal revolts , Orabi revolt was one example until the Egyptian military coop in 1952 supported by native Egyptians .


Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Actually Ottoman presence was negligible in Arabia. For instance only Hijaz (in KSA) was under nominal control of the Ottomans (don't forget that most Ottoman citizens and much of the army was Arab) from 1517 until early 1900's but much of the time the entire area was self-governed by the Sharif of Makkah who was only second to the Ottoman Sultan in importance. Ottoman presence was limited to a few military garrisons and a few officials. Same story with parts of Yemen (Ottomans lost numerous wars in Yemen and were eventually kicked out). Oman and many other areas of Southern and Eastern Arabia were never under any Ottoman control (not even nominal) and the interior is self-explanotory.
> 
> As for those wars, indeed neither the people of KSA nor Egypt had anything to do with those 200 wars. It was an Albanian general who tried to put down a revolt (failed) that the Ottoman Sultan saw as a potential threat to his rule. Less than 100 years later, he was gone and so was his rule forever.
> 
> It annoys me greatly that people seem to think that Islamic history began in 1517 when the Ottomans stole the Caliphate from the Arabs (Abbasids) after 1000 years of Arab (Rashidun, Umayyad, Abbasid, Fatimid - Hijazi dynasties) rule and control.
> 
> Nothing to do with the discussion or the points me, you and @Gomig-21 were making or even remotely related today not to say that what occurred had nothing to do with the Egyptian people.
> 
> It would be comparable to if the House of Saud (one insane uncontrollable king - impossible today due to the Allegiance Council and the possibility to depose an incompetent king as done with King Saud 50+ years ago) declared war on Egypt tomorrow and forced a few locals (I imagine that they would need to employ some mercenaries from somewhere to have the Saudi Arabian army and people onboard). Makes no sense.* Well, that is no comparison in fact as Egypt was under occupation back then by a foreign ALBANIAN regime who btw are also long gone.* The tiny Circassian minority also dominated the bureaucracy in that short time period of Egypt. None of that thing now or for the past many, many years. Today Egyptians rule and so will the case be in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this clip again. Been a long time.



I dont know the exact influence ottmans had but my point is all of these wars were waged by the ottman empire to continue their hold over the holy places . 

The ottmans also pushed Albanian Wali of Egypt to help them in their wars with Russia and the Greek war of independence . 

This is why Erdogan was attempting to support MB to take over Egypt , its part of his plan to encirlce Saudi Arabia , this can be evident by his base in Qatar and recent trip to Sudan . 

I am sure Saudi intelligence and think tanks understand Turkish threat more than me .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mahatir said:


> The Albanian Muhammed Ali was a soldier in Ottman empire and even though he did some reforms in Egypt the average native Egyptian did not benefit and thats why the country faced many internal revolts , Orabi revolt was one example until the Egyptian military coop in 1952 supported by native Egyptians .
> 
> 
> I dont know the exact influence ottmans had but my point is all of these wars were waged by the ottman empire to continue their hold over the holy places .
> 
> The ottmans also pushed Albanian Wali of Egypt to help them in their wars with Russia and the Greek war of independence .
> 
> This is why Erdogan was attempting to support MB to take over Egypt , its part of his plan to encirlce Saudi Arabia , this can be evident by his base in Qatar and recent trip to Sudan .
> 
> I am sure Saudi intelligence and think tanks understand Turkish threat more than me .



True. However it is worth noticing that the same Albanian Muhammad Ali revolted and proclaimed himself a ruler of Egypt and Sudan (Northern Sudan). Initially a vassal and later a ruler in his own right. Anyway I think that we have made the ground realities back then clear for all to see.

Erdogan's wet dreams are what they are. Wet dreams. Not worth taking seriously as I wrote in post 193.

BTW in Sudan, we are talking about leasing an island in order to renovate it (supposedly) but rest assured that Sudanese will not accept any foreign presence (military bases) in their country and the Omar al-Bashir regime can cancel this deal any given moment. It's still Sudanese territory. It would not surprise me in fact. It's not a threat either as this will always be an Arab neighborhood controlled and dominated by Arabs.

Anyway back to topic.

*Korean industrial zone to be established in Marsa Matrouh: Source*

2018-01-13 15:05:57





Egypt Today

A number of Korean businessmen and investors have negotiated last week with the governor of Marsa Matrouh governorate the establishment of an industrial zone in Matrouh that will span on two million feddans, an official source said Saturday. He said that the zone will include a number of industries, the types of which have not yet been identified by the Korean side.

He added that the Korean side could take more than six months to finish the project’s feasibility studies and decide on the value of investments that it intends to pump into the project. The zone, according to the source, will include 90-100 factories of different industries, the output of which will be exported. The source said that construction works would begin by the fourth quarter of 2018 after providing the zone with the needed infrastructure.

He added that Matrouh governorate has communicated with Egypt’s Industrial Development Authority (IDA) to start providing the area with the needed infrastructure so that it can be allocated to the Korean investors. In light of the Korean side’s keenness to conclude negotiations within six months, governor of Matrouh, Alaa Abou-Zeid, has requested a delegation from the Trade Industry to visit the area to determine what it needs from infrastructure and the time needed to provide it

Accordingly, a delegation from the ministry has visited the area and delegated the IDA to conduct studies on the cost and time needed to set up infrastructure in the area. A source at the Trade Ministry said that these studies would be completed by next April. Koran investments in Egypt stand at $500 million, focused in the fields of electronics and textiles.

Egyptian-Korean relations have been improving recently, after President Abdel-Fatah al-Sisi’s visit to Seoul in 2016, in which he signed nine agreements and memos with South Korean President Park Chung-hee in various fields. The deals included railway security system upgrades, the establishment of a joint technological university, developments at the Alexandria seaport, in addition to memoranda of understanding (MoUs) between the ministries of education, higher education, justice and trade from both countries.

Another MoU was signed between Egypt and the Korean export and import bank to facilitate $3 billion loans to Egypt.

https://www.egyptdailynews.com/deta...one-to-be-established-in-marsa-matrouh-source

Good to see Western Egypt not being neglected. Sparsely populated but the locals are extremely welcoming. An element of Badawi traces. The beaches along this part of the Mediterranean Sea are also some of the most secluded out there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrouh_Governorate

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mersa_Matruh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Meanwhile,

*Egypt hikes 2017-18 economic growth forecast to 5.3-5.5 percent*
*#BIG STORY 10
JANUARY 13, 2018 / 7:00 AM / UPDATED 8 HOURS AGO*

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...wth-forecast-to-5-3-5-5-percent-idUSKBN1F20EA

*Egypt tourism revenues jump 123.5 pct to $7.6 bln in 2017 -govt official*
*JANUARY 13, 2018 / 7:19 AM / UPDATED 9 HOURS AGO

https://af.reuters.com/article/egyptNews/idAFL8N1P80B1*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Meanwhile,
> 
> *Egypt hikes 2017-18 economic growth forecast to 5.3-5.5 percent*
> *#BIG STORY 10
> JANUARY 13, 2018 / 7:00 AM / UPDATED 8 HOURS AGO*
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...wth-forecast-to-5-3-5-5-percent-idUSKBN1F20EA
> 
> *Egypt tourism revenues jump 123.5 pct to $7.6 bln in 2017 -govt official*
> *JANUARY 13, 2018 / 7:19 AM / UPDATED 9 HOURS AGO
> 
> https://af.reuters.com/article/egyptNews/idAFL8N1P80B1*



On top of that...an incredible $3.2 billion increase in exports in just 10 months! This is amazing! This is truly the definition of a booming economy and eventually it will all start showing in the streets with unemployment going down and the dreaded rise in inflation will get punched really hard as it already has. I'm going to try and show this to my Moroccan buddy and see his reaction lol.  

*$3.2bn increase in Egyptian exports during 10M 2017: CAPMAS*

The total value of Egyptian exports during the period from January to October 2017 reached $21.1bn compared to $17.856bn a year prior, an increase of $3.236bn, according to a report issued by the Central Agency for Public Mobilisation and Statistics (CAPMAS). “The value of petroleum exports increased by $0.36bn, to reach $1.969bn, during the first... 

The total value of Egyptian exports during the period from January to October 2017 reached $21.1bn compared to $17.856bn a year prior, an increase of $3.236bn, according to a report issued by the Central Agency for Public Mobilisation and Statistics (CAPMAS).

“The value of petroleum exports increased by $0.36bn, to reach $1.969bn, during the first 10 months (10M) of 2017, compared to $1.609bn during the same period of 2016,” the CAPMAS report stated.

The report noted that Egypt’s most important exports during 10M 2017 were fuels, cotton, raw materials, as well as semi-manufactured and fully manufactured goods.

The report stated that the value of fuel exports in the period from January to October 2017 reached $3.7bn, while cotton exports reached $58m.

“Egyptian exports of raw materials, semi-manufactured, and fully manufactured goods during the first 10 months of 2017 reached $17.1bn,” according to the same report.

Earlier on Saturday, the Ministry of Agriculture and Land Reclamation announced that Egypt’s total exports of agricultural crops to different countries in 2017 increased to reach over 4. 8m tonnes, compared to 4.34m tonnes in 2016, revealing that citrus fruits were the most important crops exported last year, witnessing a great increase, with total exports amounting to about 1.4m tonnes.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/01/14/3-2bn-increase-egyptian-exports-10m-2017-capmas/

======================================================================

All of that will then have a HUGE impact on the following, which will probably mean Sisi getting reelected in a landslide!

*An idiot’s guide to Egypt’s 2018 presidential election*

*Candidates, campaigns, polls...Ahram Online has rounded up the key info on the March election
Zeinab El-Gundy , Sunday 14 Jan 2018




*
File photo An Egyptian woman casts her ballot for the presidential election at the Egyptian embassy in Amman (Photo: Reuters)

Egypt’s next presidential election will take place in late March, officials have announced, with candidate registration to be finalised in January, and a run-off round, if needed, scheduled for April.

The vote is the first presidential poll since 2014, when Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi beat Hamdeen Sabahi in a two-man race.

Below is Ahram Online’s comprehensive guide to this year’s elections.

*What happens when? *

The presidential race will officially start on 20 January, when the National Elections Authority will start to receive applications from candidates who want to run in the polls. The process will close on 29 January.

Candidates must receive endorsements from a minimum of 20 MPs, or 25,000 citizens from at least 15 governorates, with at least 1,000 endorsements from each governorate.

On 31 January, the NEA will publish the preliminary list of candidates in the state-owned Al-Ahram and Al-Akhbar newspapers, including their supporters and legal endorsements.

On 1 and 2 February, the authority will receive any objections and appeals from candidates, and from 1 to 5 February it will investigate these matters.

On 6 February, the NEA will announce candidates that are disqualified from running.

There will be a two-day period for appeals. The NEA will declare its rulings on any appeals on 9 February. 

From 10 to 11 February, disqualified candidates are permitted to appeal the NEA's rulings in front of the High Administrative Court. 

For 10 days from 12 to 21 February, the High Administrative Court will look into any appeals and issue verdicts, to be published in Al-Ahram and Al-Akhbar.

On 22 February, the remaining presidential candidates will choose their symbols in the elections. These symbols will appear on their campaigning material and on the ballot paper against their name.

On 24 February 2018, the official and final list of candidates will be announced by the authority. 

On the same day, presidential campaigns will officially kick off. Campaigning is permitted for 11 days outside the country (until 13 March) and for 28 days inside Egypt (until 23 March). 

Candidates can declare their withdrawal from the race up until 1 March. 

The presidential campaigns targeting Egyptian expats must suspend their activities outside Egypt on 14 March.

From 16 to 18 March, Egyptians abroad who are eligible to vote will head to Egyptian embassies and consulates cast their ballot, with polls open from 9am to 9pm, according to the NEA.

Candidates will suspend campaign activities inside Egypt starting 24 March, and the first round of voting will take place from 26 to 28 March. Polling stations will be open from 9am to 9pm.

If no run-off is required – with one receiving 51 percent or more of the vote – the winner will be announced on 2 April.

If a run-off is required, a second round of voting will be held on 19 to 21 April for Egyptians voting abroad, and 24 to 26 April for voters in Egypt. 

The final result of the run-off and the winner will be announced on 1 May.

*The new National Elections* *Authority*

These are the first presidential elections to be organised and supervised by the National Elections Authority; previous polls, both presidential and parliamentary, had been run by the High Elections Committee.

According to Article 229 of the constitution, the NEA, an independent state body, must replace the Presidential Elections Committee and the Parliamentary Elections Committee following the first presidential and parliamentary elections held after the adoption of the constitution.

The NEA is regulated by the National Elections Authority Law, which was ratified by President El-Sisi in August 2013. 

The board of the NEA is made up of 10 members selected by the Supreme Judicial Council including the heads and deputies of the Court of Cassation, the Cairo Court of Appeals, and the State Council. The members will serve exclusively in the authority for at least one term of six years, according to Article 209 of the constitution.

The NEA board members are appointed by presidential decree.

The NEA will completely replace the judiciary in supervising the elections by 2024, in accordance with the constitution, which says that this must take place 10 years after the constitution takes effect.

The decisions and orders of the NEA can be challenged legally only via the High Administrative Court.

*Eligibility to vote*

Egyptian citizens have the right to vote starting 18 years of age. Article 2 of the political rights law (Law 45/2014) bans from voting those who suffer from mental disorders or are under judicial interdiction, or who have been convicted of a felony.

Active members of the Armed Forces and police are not allowed to vote unless they leave the service or retire. 

In 2015, the number of eligible voters in Egypt was at least 54 million.

The current population of Egypt, according to the latest census in 2017, is 94.98 million Egyptians inside the country and a further 9.4 million living abroad. 

*Candidate eligibility*

Article 141 of the constitution, as well as the presidential elections law of 2014, say that presidential candidates must meet the following requirements:

They should be an Egyptian citizen born to Egyptian parents, and neither they, their parents, nor their spouse may hold any other nationality. 

They must enjoy full civil and political rights, and must have performed national military service or have been exempted according to the law. 

They should not suffer from any physical or mental disease that could affect their ability to perform their presidential duties. 

They should be no less than 40 years old on the day of candidate registration.

They should not have received a final conviction for a felony or a crime involving immoral acts.

They must hold at least a bachelor’s degree.

*Who are the candidates so far? *

President El-Sisi has not yet declared his intention to run for office in 2018. However, several unofficial popular support campaigns for his candidacy have been collecting endorsements from all over Egypt in recent weeks. 

The ‘So you can build it’ campaign says that it collected over 10 million endorsements of El-Sisi’s candidature so far. 

Over 500 MPs have also signed endorsements for El-Sisi.

In several interviews and speeches, El-Sisi has hinted that he will run if the public wants him to do so. 

In November 2017, Khaled Ali, a well-known lawyer who works on human rights issues, declared his intention to run.

Ali previously ran for president in the 2012 elections, where he came in seventh.

To be eligible for candidacy, the leftist founder of the Bread and Freedom party must win an appeal against a three-month prison sentence he received in September 2017 for offending public decency. 

The lawyer was charged with the crime after allegedly making a rude hand gesture outside the State Council headquarters during a demonstration in January, which celebrated a legal victory against the April 2016 Egypt-Saudi border demarcation agreement. 

Ali will also have to collect the necessary endorsements before 29 January.

In October 2017, former MP Mohamed Anwar El-Sadat declared his intention to run for president, but he has not received much media attention. 

The liberal politician accused the government in December of not letting him hold a press conference at a Cairo hotel to discuss his presidential candidacy. 

The founder of the Reform and Development Party was expelled from parliament in February 2017 for leaking a copy of the then-draft NGO law to foreign embassies.

El-Sadat has criticised the timetable of the presidential elections in statements to Russian-based Sputnik radio, describing it as too short. 

He has also alleged that the results of the elections have been pre-determined. 

Former Army Chief-of-Staff Sami Anan has also declared his candidacy as a member of the little-known Egypt Arabism Party.

The 69-year-old Anan had previously announced his intention to run in the 2014 election but eventually changed his mind.

*The 2014 elections*

President El-Sisi, whose current presidential term will end in June, won the 2014 presidential elections in a two-man race with nearly 97 percent of the vote. 

Many observers and analysts favour El-Sisi in the upcoming elections.

According to the constitution, presidents may serve a maximum of two terms.

El-Sisi’s rival in the 2014 elections, veteran Nasserite politician Hamdeen Sabahi, said earlier this month that he had no intention to run in 2018
*http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/287913.aspx*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

@Amun @Crocodile you guys were 100% right about the pace of the curing of hepatitis-C.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952845259083575296

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*The story of a homeland conference






Al-Sisi:*

*- Over the past 4 years we have completed 11 thousand projects with 3 projects per day at a cost of LE 20 trillion

- By mid-2019 we will finish reclamation of one million acres

- An ambitious plan for the development of the petroleum sector was implemented and 62 search and exploration agreements were signed. The added reserves of natural gas discoveries have doubled eight times over the period from 2010 to 2014.. Reaching 36.8 trillion square feet.*

*- Projects for the development of natural gas fields have been implemented with a total investment of 12.6 billion dollars to reach 5 million square feet per day, an increase of 130% over the period from 2010 to 2014.

- We succeeded in getting pure drinking water to 96% of Egyptian households

- The word Egypt has become heard in all forums and Egyptian positions have become a place of respect and appreciation of all

- A survey was carried out to detect the virus CL of 5.2 million people and the treatment was provided to 1.4 million patients at a cost of about 3.7 billion pounds

- 30 June 2018, 200 thousand feddans will be cultivated in addition to the one and a half million acres project

- We succeeded in filling the power deficit

- Since last September, no boat has left for illegal immigration from Egypt

- We prepare a generation capable of carrying the trust and the responsibility of the state "Not to come to government to learn"

- If I had postponed the decision of economic reform in order to preserve my popularity " It would have been a betrayal to the Nation"

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Visit of the Ethiopian Prime Minister to Cairo*

*Sisi and Ethiopia's prime minister witness the signing of a number of agreements*

*



*

*The press conference between Sisi and the Prime Minister of Ethiopia

Al-Sisi*: I have paid two visits to Ethiopia to strengthen cooperation between us

- The establishment of an Egyptian industrial zone in Ethiopia

- Electrical connection and agricultural projects

- Egypt and Ethiopia have the political will to overcome any obstacles in order to strengthen the relations of cooperation between the two countries


*Ethiopian Prime Minister*:

- We emphasize the importance of Egypt

- We stand with Egypt against terrorism

- The Nile River should be a source of cooperation between the two countries

- The Nile River is the lifeline of the existence of Egypt

- Al Nahda Dam represents a development component for Ethiopia and Egypt

- The dam will not be harmful to any country

- Ethiopia will harm Egypt by the dam

- We agreed that the Nile River would not be a source of dispute between the two countries

- The construction of the Nahdha dam was an attempt to overcome our poverty and it will not cause any harm to any side

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt chosen to establish a $ 20 billion electric car factory

The founder and president of the Federation of the Arab World signed a cooperation protocol with the Chairman of the Italian company *Vercar* Model, to establish the first production line and a factory for electric cars in Egypt worth 20 billion dollars.

https://goo.gl/1idrgZ





















Pictures from the opening byPresident Abdul Fattah al-Sisi of one of the largest spinning factories in Africa and the Middle East in Menoufia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Establishment of the largest pool of agricultural greenhouses in the world in Egypt on an area of 30 km2*







China has started to set up the worlds largest 30-square-kilometer, 400-million-dollar agricultural farm with the help of more than 80 factories in China, the state-run China International Television Network said.

Sinomakh Heavy Industries has started setting up the worlds largest gathering of greenhouses in Egypt to grow vegetables in desert and arid lands, the network said in a video report.

The report confirmed that the project has been agreed between the Egyptian and Chinese governments since last July, where more than 80 Chinese factories are equipped for this task. For his part, Sun Juhing, sales manager of the company said that the company is working around the clock to send the needs of the establishment of the giant greenhouse in Egypt.

http://cementegypt.com/en/category-...he-world-in-Egypt-on-an-area-of-30-kilos.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

For the brothers here who want to update themselves.

Just found the equivalent of https://twitter.com/SaudiProject and https://twitter.com/SaudiProjectEN

Daily updates as well. Great way to keep track of the constant news.

https://twitter.com/EgyProjects

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21
You want to laugh?

In response to this:_* http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/1255057

*_
*وسع بعيد يا عم .. أنت وهو فين أردوغان أبن الكلاب يوريني نفسه *











*بترول وغاز أيه اللي جاي يدور عليه في منطقتنا ده أحنا نطرقبها على دماغه*



​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> You want to laugh?
> 
> In response to this:_* http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/1255057
> 
> *_
> *وسع بعيد يا عم .. أنت وهو فين أردوغان أبن الكلاب يوريني نفسه *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بترول وغاز أيه اللي جاي يدور عليه في منطقتنا ده أحنا نطرقبها على دماغه*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hahaha love the pic! I've been following this pretty closely. I was living in Cyprus in 1972-74. Kelab khawalaat ma3araseen. We'll see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Oh how cute of them, after stealing Syrian oil through their cretin minions they've got their eyes on our gas now. Should we remind them of what happened the last time we decided we've had it with their crap?..

little hint: if european powers hadn't come to their aid, the combatants of WW1 would've been one particular empire short of the full set.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Oh how cute of them, after stealing Syrian oil through their cretin minions they've got their eyes on our gas now. Should we remind them of what happened the last time we decided we've had it with their crap?..
> 
> little hint: if european powers hadn't come to their aid, the combatants of WW1 would've been one particular empire short of the full set.



Even though it took a while to start the extraction process in Zohr, Sisi's timing couldn't be better with this recent Cyprus issue. At first I was being hard on him for not moving faster on all the gas fields but there were some legalities on the EEZ that needed to be sorted out first and that actually began in the early 2000's, so they did need to get past that stage first and of course, deal with the vermin cretin scuzz and the economy which are just little issues lol. But you gotta give him credit for this one and much of the other stuff as well. Now if he can finish off Sinai once and for all, he can really concentrate on all these other heavy issues that will bring a lot to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Even though it took a while to start the extraction process in Zohr, Sisi's timing couldn't be better with this recent Cyprus issue. At first I was being hard on him for not moving faster on all the gas fields but there were some legalities on the EEZ that needed to be sorted out first and that actually began in the early 2000's, so they did need to get past that stage first and of course, deal with the vermin cretin scuzz and the economy which are just little issues lol. But you gotta give him credit for this one and much of the other stuff as well. Now if he can finish off Sinai once and for all, he can really concentrate on all these other heavy issues that will bring a lot to the country.



Did you see that other thread?!.. Those Sultan's harem are so cute, threatening Egypt with their navy and some 1000 km missile that is still under development. 

Me reading their huffing and puffing be like:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia just got the rights from Cyprus to explore for Gas in its waters*..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Signing of a partnership agreement with Singapore to establish the industrial city of Kom Oshim




*

*...
*
A working group of concerned ministries has been set up to prepare a detailed study of the project including the general plan, study of facilities, infrastructure, roads, transportation, environmental, social, economic and cost, and preparation of integrated economic studies on industrial projects to be held in cooperation with one of the world's leading specialized companies.

He added that the ministry represented by the Industrial Development Authority will contribute with the value of the land on which the project will be built and the connection of the utilities to electricity and water.
The Singapore company will contribute with the value of the construction work within the city as well as the marketing and management of the city.

The project will be located on 7,287 acres or 33 million square meters, which includes advanced industrial projects in various fields and integrated urban assembly, and provides about 300 thousand new direct jobs.

*http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/636765.aspx*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Egypt today opened the first phase of the 100,000 acres greenhouse project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Did you see that other thread?!.. Those Sultan's harem are so cute, threatening Egypt with their navy and some 1000 km missile that is still under development.
> 
> Me reading their huffing and puffing be like:



I saw it, bro, lol. It's fun to read the younglings and their nationalistic lunacy every once in a while. Funny how the concept that northern Cyprus is not recognized by the UN or the international community didn't even cross any of their minds lol. At least @Sharif al-Hijaz and @mahatir handled things very nicely. 

I think the Sisi admin is making all the right moves when it comes to working with certain parties in the Mediterranean. The alliance with Greece has been terrific and they've been nothing but supportive in all fields, contrary to others in the neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw it, bro, lol. It's fun to read the younglings and their nationalistic lunacy every once in a while. Funny how the concept that northern Cyprus is not recognized by the UN or the international community didn't even cross any of their minds lol. At least @Sharif al-Hijaz and @mahatir handled things very nicely.
> 
> I think the Sisi admin is making all the right moves when it comes to working with certain parties in the Mediterranean. The alliance with Greece has been terrific and they've been nothing but supportive in all fields, contrary to others in the neighborhood.



I wish the Turks all the best but their government has went too far in supporting terrorism and meddling in Arab affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Now that Egypt found Gas... and many more later on...
Let's see what they can do with it.
Let's hope for a better future... and not like few previous guys around...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

HannibalBarca said:


> Now that Egyptian found Gas... and many more later on...
> Let's see what they can do with it.
> Let's hope for a better future... and not like few previous guys around...


Well, for starters, we've transformed from a country with serious energy deficiencies and constant power outages to a net exporter of energy and, soon enough, a regional hub for natural gas liquefaction industry. So I'd say we're off to a great start.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Crocodile said:


> Well, for starters, we've transformed from a country with serious energy deficiencies and constant power outages to a net exporter of energy and, soon enough, a regional hub for natural gas liquefaction industry. So I'd say we're off to a great start.



Well...having it is a good thing...what doing with it...is another challenge...

Will it feed only few ppl...Will it take out a great number of Egyptians out of poverty...
Will it be used to re-shape the Educational sys...Will it be used to create more opportunity for the youth...Will it be used to push Egypt to self-sufficiency in many departments (Defense/Civil/Social etc...) or...

Many Question need to be answers...only by Actions and Results...and Time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Some great news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962060708744589316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962052400419717120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961660370501996545
Old news but reposted nevertheless;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961523880115482624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961601870933446658


Crocodile said:


> Well, for starters, we've transformed from a country with serious energy deficiencies and constant power outages to a net exporter of energy and, soon enough, a regional hub for natural gas liquefaction industry. So I'd say we're off to a great start.



Yes, the start has been promising. However we will see in the long run. There is either the route of the GCC (resource rich countries that have been able to transmit this wealth to the people and society as a whole) and then you have Venezuela, Iran, many Sub-Saharan African countries, Afghanistan (yes, a country very rich in mineral resources), Central Asia etc.

With clever decisions and leadership as well as necessary economic, educational etc. reforms as well as creating a climate for foreign investment, this can be done.

Personally I am positive but I would be even more positive if the ongoing political disputes (I am sure you know what I am referring to here) were solved or if some consensus was reached.

Let us hope that brotherly and neighboring Egypt will choose the best route and even serve as a shinning example.

A strong and stable Egypt is good for the Arab world and region, especially KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962060708744589316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962052400419717120







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962064834404601859

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Double -Decker buses made in Egypt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962299760043614208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962299760043614208

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UzaySan

Gomig-21 said:


> At least @Sharif al-Hijaz and @mahatir handled things very nicely.



That guys repeating themselves.

+Do you know that egypt israel and others drilling gas from their territory an not turkeys.Not the north side of mediterrinan sea.

-No i dont know but here is glorius arabian history and infinite trillion dollar arab gpd and arabic brotherhood.

+arabic brotherhood?But qatar betrayed you.they moves with turkey.And they gave permission turkey to build a full capacity military base?

-look our glorius king salman bin son of a mother.arab population will be one billion.and here is tons of shit that not relalted the topic.

You guys can keep living in your imaginary worlds.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

^

Is that cretin above by any chance a twin, sibling, cousin or dare I say uncle of that Berkant? They sound very familiar. Great entertainment though.


----------



## mahatir

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> ^
> 
> Is that cretin above by any chance a twin, sibling, cousin or dare I say uncle of that Berkant? They sound very familiar. Great entertainment though.



He is a stupid guy, Just today Terrorist armed Kurdish chicks killed over 15 Turkish soldiers and he is talking about going to war with Egypt. 



UzaySan said:


> That guys repeating themselves.
> 
> +Do you know that egypt israel and others drilling gas from their territory an not turkeys.Not the north side of mediterrinan sea.
> 
> -No i dont know but here is glorius arabian history and infinite trillion dollar arab gpd and arabic brotherhood.
> 
> +arabic brotherhood?But qatar betrayed you.they moves with turkey.And they gave permission turkey to build a full capacity military base?
> 
> -look our glorius king salman bin son of a mother.arab population will be one billion.and here is tons of shit that not relalted the topic.
> 
> You guys can keep living in your imaginary worlds.



You are out of touch with the world buddy, Turkey now is losing dozens of soldiers every day in Afrin fighting against lightly armed illiterate Kurdish women and your talking about going to war against Egypt and the gulf? 

We wish Turkey all the best and prosperity within its own borders but we will ever accept any Turkish aggression against Egypt or Gulf countries. 

The Egyptian government has drawn a red line for Turkey and your government understood the message.



HannibalBarca said:


> Well...having it is a good thing...what doing with it...is another challenge...
> 
> Will it feed only few ppl...Will it take out a great number of Egyptians out of poverty...
> Will it be used to re-shape the Educational sys...Will it be used to create more opportunity for the youth...Will it be used to push Egypt to self-sufficiency in many departments (Defense/Civil/Social etc...) or...
> 
> Many Question need to be answers...only by Actions and Results...and Time.



How is Tunisia's Foreign reserves these days? 
Tunisia was growing at least 7% during the time of Ben-Ali and was doing well but since the Tunisian revolution, things have been going from worse to worse.

Do you think that Tunisian revolutionary forces are holding back Tunisian government from implementing required reforms to bring investments back to Tunisia?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> Egypt today opened the first phase of the 100,000 acres greenhouse project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


>



If they can also grow corn in Greenhouses that would be a game changer.
Corn flower represents 50% of the flower used to bake subsidized bread .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The Beni Suef Cement Factory is the largest cement plant in Egypt. Six cement production lines were established and the armed forces established it in 18 months instead of 4 years. Six production lines have not yet been constructed at the same time by any manufacturer in the world, and usually begin construction of a line or two lines, and expanding it by adding the rest of the lines over many years.






*https://ar.rt.com/jucj*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Are there projects in the far west / south west of the country, away from the Nile


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

TheCamelGuy said:


> Are there projects in the far west / south west of the country, away from the Nile


They are all over Egypt..but the emphasis was put on the Suez Area, the North-West and the South-East because of the natural resources.. but in reality projects are going on everywhere in Egypt and many more are still to come..



mahatir said:


> If they can also grow corn in Greenhouses that would be a game changer.
> Corn flower represents 50% of the flower used to bake subsidized bread .



How to Grow Corn in a Greenhouse

https://www.ehow.com/how_5711725_grow-corn-greenhouse.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> They are all over Egypt..but the emphasis was put on the Suez Area, the North-West and the South-East because of the natural resources.. but in reality projects are going on everywhere in Egypt and many more are still to come..
> 
> 
> 
> How to Grow Corn in a Greenhouse
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/how_5711725_grow-corn-greenhouse.html



I have seen a corn greenhouse on youtube for a farmer from Southern USA on youtube . 


The SC said:


> They are all over Egypt..but the emphasis was put on the Suez Area, the North-West and the South-East because of the natural resources.. but in reality projects are going on everywhere in Egypt and many more are still to come..
> 
> 
> 
> How to Grow Corn in a Greenhouse
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/how_5711725_grow-corn-greenhouse.html










TheCamelGuy said:


> Are there projects in the far west / south west of the country, away from the Nile



The Western, Southern regions and Sinai were neglected for a long time.
The focus will be on those regions, this is why the first phase of 100,000 acre greenhouse project was launched from the Western region. 

Luckily Iraq has 2 major rivers running through different regions of the country from North to south and West to east which allowed it to develop major urban cities throughout Iraq . The problem in Egypt is only one river runs from south to north and most people live close to this long strip of land. 

I heard Basrah has over 20 million palm trees growing famous barhi date is it true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> I have seen a corn greenhouse on youtube for a farmer from Southern USA on youtube .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Western, Southern regions and Sinai were neglected for a long time.
> The focus will be on those regions, this is why the first phase of 100,000 acre greenhouse project was launched from the Western region.
> 
> Luckily Iraq has 2 major rivers running through different regions of the country from North to south and West to east which allowed it to develop major urban cities throughout Iraq . The problem in Egypt is only one river runs from south to north and most people live close to this long strip of land.
> 
> I heard Basrah has over 20 million palm trees growing famous barhi date is it true ?


So yes it is possible.. to answer your first question..



mahatir said:


> He is a stupid guy, Just today Terrorist armed Kurdish chicks killed over 15 Turkish soldiers and he is talking about going to war with Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> You are out of touch with the world buddy, Turkey now is losing dozens of soldiers every day in Afrin fighting against lightly armed illiterate Kurdish women and your talking about going to war against Egypt and the gulf?
> 
> We wish Turkey all the best and prosperity within its own borders but we will ever accept any Turkish aggression against Egypt or Gulf countries.
> 
> The Egyptian government has drawn a red line for Turkey and your government understood the message.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Tunisia's Foreign reserves these days?
> Tunisia was growing at least 7% during the time of Ben-Ali and was doing well but since the Tunisian revolution, things have been going from worse to worse.
> 
> Do you think that Tunisian revolutionary forces are holding back Tunisian government from implementing required reforms to bring investments back to Tunisia?


What did you expect from a Hebrew spring!? anything good for an Arab country.. the only one who has survived it really is Egypt.. by a counter-revolution..Tunisia and Libya didn't..and Syria needed Iran and Russia to save it from total collapse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

mahatir said:


> I have seen a corn greenhouse on youtube for a farmer from Southern USA on youtube .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Western, Southern regions and Sinai were neglected for a long time.
> The focus will be on those regions, this is why the first phase of 100,000 acre greenhouse project was launched from the Western region.
> 
> Luckily Iraq has 2 major rivers running through different regions of the country from North to south and West to east which allowed it to develop major urban cities throughout Iraq . The problem in Egypt is only one river runs from south to north and most people live close to this long strip of land.
> 
> I heard Basrah has over 20 million palm trees growing famous barhi date is it true ?



This neglect (sometimes not intentional) is due to population demographics. Most of Egypt's population lives in this region of Egypt:





Along the Nile basically (lifeline of Egypt since time immortal).

Used to have that many palm trees at least prior to 1991 and the Iraq-Iran war but it has millions of palm trees like neighboring Eastern Province of KSA which is also famous for having the largest palm groves in the world (Al-Hasa, Qatif etc.) It's part of the same geo-climatic region.



mahatir said:


> He is a stupid guy, Just today Terrorist armed Kurdish chicks killed over 15 Turkish soldiers and he is talking about going to war with Egypt.



I am not rejoicing due to that despite the many Turkish trolls on PDF and their annoying habit of derailing most Arab-related threads later to complain about the non-existent "Arab trolling" when we put their nonsense apart as a reply, but it shatters this "Turkish army is invincible" nonsense. The truth is (real facts on the ground) that those Arab armies many of those same people have made fun of (Iraqi Army, SAA (even though I am no great fan of them), Saudi Arabian army, UAE army, Yemeni army) have proven themselves more in recent times and fought urban battles and conducted large-scale military ops, that Turkey has simply not been doing for quite some time. I am curious to see if they would be doing any better in Yemen (I have no reason to believe so less knowing history and how the Ottomans were defeated more than once in Yemen) but if you read comments, it sounds like the Gambian army being compared with the US army. If you read PDF that is, lol.

Anyway back to more updates:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962460788702302209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962455749669638145
Very good. Such slums should be torn down and a new environment should be built. Most of the societal challenges emerge from such densely populated areas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962320119891480576
Great to see focus on youth and education.

BTW good to see the increasing focus on organic farming. @mahatir it seems that focus on this, while there in the GCC, is less than what the potential shows? In KSA most of the agriculture is still done on land and sure there is a lot of relatively fertile land but transitioning to greenhouse tech in certain regions would be a wise step.

What is the situation in UAE given the difficulties with farming/agriculture inland? The majority is probably greenhouse like in Qatar which is the "worst example" in the sense that they barely have any traditional agricultural areas due to geography.

I believe that agricultural tech, seawater desalination tech and every technology and sector related to combating arid environments is something that we need to invest billions in. Look at the success that Israel has had on this front for instance and especially China of late. Huge areas in China have turned from permanent desert to agricultural lands using pioneering tech.



The SC said:


> So yes it is possible.. to answer your first question..
> 
> 
> What did you expect from a Hebrew spring!? anything good for an Arab country.. the only one who has survived it really is Egypt.. by a counter-revolution..Tunisia and Libya didn't..and Syria needed Iran and Russia to save it from total collapse



Tunisia is not doing as bad. They were one of the few success stories brother in comparison with the rest. Along with the likes of Yemen until that went down you know where thanks to the Houthi terrorist cult.

@HannibalBarca will explain here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> This neglect (sometimes not intentional) is due to population demographics. Most of Egypt's population lives in this region of Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along the Nile basically (lifeline of Egypt since time immortal).
> 
> Used to have that many palm trees at least prior to 1991 and the Iraq-Iran war but it has millions of palm trees like neighboring Eastern Province of KSA which is also famous for having the largest palm groves in the world (Al-Hasa, Qatif etc.) It's part of the same geo-climatic region.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not rejoicing due to that despite the many Turkish trolls on PDF and their annoying habit of derailing most Arab-related threads later to complain about the non-existent "Arab trolling" when we put their nonsense apart as a reply, but it shatters this "Turkish army is invincible" nonsense. The truth is (real facts on the ground) that those Arab armies many of those same people have made fun of (Iraqi Army, SAA (even though I am no great fan of them), Saudi Arabian army, UAE army, Yemeni army) have proven themselves more in recent times and fought urban battles and conducted large-scale military ops, that Turkey has simply not been doing for quite some time. I am curious to see if they would be doing any better in Yemen (I have no reason to believe so less knowing history and how the Ottomans were defeated more than once in Yemen) but if you read comments, it sounds like the Gambian army being compared with the US army. If you read PDF that is, lol.
> 
> Anyway back to more updates:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962460788702302209
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962455749669638145
> Very good. Such slums should be torn down and a new environment should be built. Most of the societal challenges emerge from such densely populated areas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962320119891480576
> Great to see focus on youth and education.
> 
> BTW good to see the increasing focus on organic farming. @mahatir it seems that focus on this, while there in the GCC, is less than what the potential shows? In KSA most of the agriculture is still done on land and sure there is a lot of relatively fertile land but transitioning to greenhouse tech in certain regions would be a wise step.
> 
> What is the situation in UAE given the difficulties with farming/agriculture inland? The majority is probably greenhouse like in Qatar which is the "worst example" in the sense that they barely have any traditional agricultural areas due to geography.
> 
> I believe that agricultural tech, seawater desalination tech and every technology and sector related to combating arid environments is something that we need to invest billions in. Look at the success that Israel has had on this front for instance and especially China of late. Huge areas in China have turned from permanent desert to agricultural lands using pioneering tech.
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia is not doing as bad. They were one of the few success stories brother in comparison with the rest. Along with the likes of Yemen until that went down you know where thanks to the Houthi terrorist cult.
> 
> @HannibalBarca will explain here.



Netherlands Spain and China are the top 3 countries when it comes to Greenhouses and reclaiming desert lands. 
Egypt, by the way, reclaimed over 1.5 million acres of agriculture land where they are growing all kinds of crops. 

Saudi Arabia had also has a great experience in this field when the government along with private sector companies reclaimed around 3 million acres of land, at that time Saudi Arabia was exporting wheat. 

The only problem usually faced is when you are relying on non-renewable aquifers which eventually leads to turning reclaimed land to barren ones. 

We need a sustainable source of water and this can be done by desalinating seawater using renewable energy either nuclear or solar then it would be economically feasible. 

The other method could be relying on using high-tech greenhouses in the desert to grow different crops , usually high-tech greenhouses use 60-90 % less water than a regular field and give you 6-8 times higher output depending on what kind of crop your growing . 

Greenhouses use artificial soil so you don't have to reclaim desert land and the plant nutrients are provided by adding it to the water that feeds the plant through drip irrigation. If Saudi Arabia and UAE adopt using greenhouses then they can utilize their aquifers for few more decades by that time the cost of desalinating seawater will be peanuts . 

Saudi Arabia is already working on turning all its desalination plants to run by solar energy and I am sure at some point the government there will start growing in greenhouses using desalinated sea water. 

UAE has a big agriculture community in Al-Ain that consists of greenhouses ( vegetables and fruits) and palm trees but UAE main hindrance is the availability of land due to country's small size and labor force. 

Agriculture requires the availability of land and labor force and Saudi Arabia has both especially well trained Saudi youth. If Saudi Arabia adopts a greenhouse national project like Egypt then I am sure many Saudi Businessmen will invest billions of dollars especially that you have experienced agriculture firms in Saudi Arabia. 

Saudi Arabia has the infrastructure and capability but it needs government support because these projects cost a lot to establish and requires a highly trained labor force. 

If you watched the explanation of the project in Egypt you will see that they contacted the 2 top greenhouse manufacturing companies in Spain and China, even a Dutch company helped Egypt in building some of these high tech greenhouses. 

An Egyptian company has actually set up a manufacturing plant to build high tech greenhouses after the TOT agreement they made with a Spanish company called Rufepa. 
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiXmpR07Qys

The Egyptian president whenever he gives a speech or talks to the public always mentions the importance of saving water and utilizing the latest technologies to save water and increase agriculture output . 

Imagine that Egypt will be producing 1.550 million tons of fuits and vegetables from only 20 thousand acres of high tech greenhouses by June 30th 2018, once the full project is completed Egypt will be producing around 8.5 million tons of fruits and vegetables on 100,000 acres of greenhouses. 

When this project reaches full production stage I am sure other Arab countries would take same path in adopting setting up greenhouse communities like the ones Egypt recently built. 

The video below is a brief explanation about this mega project , its mentioning the first phase which will be fully completed by June 2018. Egypt already finished 4,000 acres of greenhouses which Al-Sisi visited in Marsa Matruh and started growing fruits and vegetables. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbfb_QSf0oA

Most people were happy seeing Assad shooting down an israeli plane but for me I was happy when I saw this project in Egypt and happier when Saudi Arabia announced it will launch its first solar-powered desalination plant in 2019 . 

http://reneweconomy.com.au/saudis-b...scale-solar-powered-desalination-plant-82903/



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Tunisia is not doing as bad. They were one of the few success stories brother in comparison with the rest. Along with the likes of Yemen until that went down you know where thanks to the Houthi terrorist cult.
> 
> @HannibalBarca will explain here.



Tunisia only has 8 million people yet it was close to bankruptcy and only has foreign reserves enough for 3 months worth of imports. 

The Tunisian government is held back by extreme revolutionary forces who simply want the government to be subsidizing everything and are continuously accusing foreign and local investors/businessmen of being thieves. 
This hostile environment has forced many investors to pull out of Tunisia, at some point they have to wake up and start working hard to build their country. 


Foreign reserves Tunisia dropped to its lowest level in 15 years. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/tun...els-equal-to-84-days-of-imports-idUSL8N1PW2YN

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20180125-tunisias-foreign-exchange-reserves-lowest-in-15-years/ 

The Funny thing Tunisia was one of the fastest growing Arab countries at 7% just before the revolution.

The Tunisian prime minister is a well-educated Agriculture engineer with a PHD degree, he knows how to get things done but he is being handcuffed by a hostile opposition that does not want to cooperate with him. They always carry out riots and protests against any reforms he is attempting to implement. 

The Tunisian prime minister is fluent in 4 languages and was a professor in various top French universities. 
If someone with such qualifications fails in fixing Tunisia then you must be certain that the environment there is against anyone who wants to succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> So yes it is possible.. to answer your first question..
> 
> 
> What did you expect from a Hebrew spring!? anything good for an Arab country.. the only one who has survived it really is Egypt.. by a counter-revolution..Tunisia and Libya didn't..and Syria needed Iran and Russia to save it from total collapse



I expect nothing from good from MB/Qatari spring , the funny part Libya and Tunisia are better off than Syria. Any country that has both Turkish and Iranian influence will suffer from total destruction like Syria. 
You dont see Tunisian or Libyan refugees flooding other countries but its only Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

mahatir said:


> How is Tunisia's Foreign reserves these days?
> Tunisia was growing at least 7% during the time of Ben-Ali and was doing well but since the Tunisian revolution, things have been going from worse to worse.
> 
> Do you think that Tunisian revolutionary forces are holding back Tunisian government from implementing required reforms to bring investments back to Tunisia?



Having 1-2-5 or7% growth mean nothing if the people don't have a share of it...
To hell growth...when it's only 0.01 of the "chosen" ppl who can get it...
Unemployment under Ben Ali was as worse as right now...
He hided the poor... by putting them away from the people..;away from the "aid" package...Away from the media...
Today those people get something...not a lot...but something...

After The revo... things begun to change... Ppl got their rights...and their share...
But Tunisia is not ALgeria or Libya or Egypt or GCC... she doesn't have any natural resources to give her a push or to grow her economy... So she needs to "create" this wealth... and that come with Foreign investment and by giving every opportunity to the youth to "create" and to help them along the road...

After the revo... Everything wasn't "perfect"... Terro played their parts...and Tourism...who was one of the only thing at that time...that give to the country "money" to survive... has disappeared... and it's only this year...that Tourist started to come back...

And it's since this past year and this year...that every reforms started to pass... and to be more precise... it's only been 2 Months...
The current gov...is reshaping the administration and the fiscal department...to make them more appealing to investors and manufacturers... and EU even gave us a gift for that... remember that they put us on their Tax Haven blacklist... no very helpful... neither this "Let's help the young Democracy" rhetoric...
The current gov is making huge investment in the agricultural sector... since it's the only hope "Right now" to get foreign currency... like with the olive oil... where we gonna be the first producers and exporter in the world...surpassing Spain... or the likes of Dates/Citrus fruits etc...

So yeah... We've got our freedom and dignity...now we gonna work on sustaining it for later generation... Nothing happen in few years... even less when you have nothing..and need to rebuild everything... it's gonna be hard... only the foul will deny it...
But we've got potential... we have thriving youth who are well educated... to the point where we have a Brain Drain problem... because of the lack of opportunity since 5-6 years now...

Order and Security is coming back... that's the first green sign... of a stable future.
Anyway... Only Time will judge us... We gonna see.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> @HannibalBarca will explain here.



I don't need to explain...to someone who does't care about it... neither respect it...
When he summarize the Arab spring...or the Tunisia revolution as a "Hebrew spring" is already a sign of "stupidity"

It's like telling to a mom that his newborn is ugly... she will not believe it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> If they can also grow corn in Greenhouses that would be a game changer.
> Corn flower represents 50% of the flower used to bake subsidized bread .



It can also be used to make ethanol. Here in the US, most gasoline at the pumps are 10% corn-based ethanol which is basically used as a biomass to reduce the full percentage of pure gasoline per gallon. So a surplus in corn could go a very long way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> I expect nothing from good from MB/Qatari spring , the funny part Libya and Tunisia are better off than Syria. Any country that has both Turkish and Iranian influence will suffer from total destruction like Syria.
> You dont see Tunisian or Libyan refugees flooding other countries but its only Syrians.


Although you are right on most parts of it.. there are actually tons of Libyan refugees in Europe and some still try to cross.. less Tunisians though.. but the latter is suffering economically..Syria is in an odd position.. between a failed state and a colony split by superpowers, regional powers and their proxies..So it is not possible to figure out the situation clearly..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> Although you are right on most parts of it.. there are actually tons of Libyan refugees in Europe and some still try to cross.. less Tunisians though.. but the latter is suffering economically..Syria is in an odd position.. between a failed state and a colony split by superpowers, regional powers and their proxies..So it is not possible to figure out the situation clearly..


Tunisia is way less suffering (economically) than Egypt... way way less...


----------



## mahatir

HannibalBarca said:


> Tunisia is way less suffering (economically) than Egypt... way way less...


I like your sense of humor ; let's hope your foreign reserves don't run out . 

When 4,000 Tunisian youth join isis for 100 dollars per month speaks volume of the great economic situation in Tunisia .



The SC said:


> Although you are right on most parts of it.. there are actually tons of Libyan refugees in Europe and some still try to cross.. less Tunisians though.. but the latter is suffering economically..Syria is in an odd position.. between a failed state and a colony split by superpowers, regional powers and their proxies..So it is not possible to figure out the situation clearly..


Tunisia's main problem is arrogance and ignorance . People there think they are the best nation god ever created ; this blinded arrogance is what leading them to destruction . They have to wake up ; start fixing their problems and stop blaming other countries for their shithole situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

mahatir said:


> I like your sense of humor ; let's hope your foreign reserves don't run out .
> 
> When 4,000 Tunisian youth join isis for 100 dollars per month speaks volume of the great economic situation in Tunisia .
> 
> 
> Tunisia's main problem is arrogance and ignorance . People there think they are the best nation god ever created ; this blinded arrogance is what leading them to destruction . They have to wake up ; start fixing their problems and stop blaming other countries for their shithole situation


Really strange numbers you're putting there as all of your statistic including Tunisia's population which is 11m to the 4.000 fighter joining ISIS you really have a thing for Tunisia aren't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

mahatir said:


> I like your sense of humor ; let's hope your foreign reserves don't run out .
> 
> When 4,000 Tunisian youth join isis for 100 dollars per month speaks volume of the great economic situation in Tunisia .
> 
> 
> Tunisia's main problem is arrogance and ignorance . People there think they are the best nation god ever created ; this blinded arrogance is what leading them to destruction . They have to wake up ; start fixing their problems and stop blaming other countries for their shithole situation



You are a lost cause...
Anyway...it's not like I'm waiting a candy from you...you ask my opinion..;even though you don't care about the answer...

Best regards, and no need to quote me later on..; if you "ask" something... no need to waste my time...



fachfouch said:


> Really strange numbers you're putting there as all of your statistic including Tunisia's population which is 11m to the 4.000 fighter joining ISIS you really have a thing for Tunisia aren't you ?


Well... jealousy is one of them...
And he even dare calling Tunisians "Ignorant"..;when he can't google properly TN population right... 8Mil he said... But it's always interesting to see someone in auto-humiliation mode...

and quite sad...too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@mahatir

Great post.

Yes, back in the 1970's, 1980's and early 1990's KSA was in fact one of the largest wheat exporters in the world (top 6), even exporting large quantities to USSR of all places. Groundwater depletion (acquires) made such large-scale production insufficient on the long run so it was stopped. However in theory, KSA could become almost entirely self-sufficient when it comes to at least 90% of all agricultural products. Even rice is grown in parts of KSA although that industry is not what it once was for various reasons.
















Yes, Spain is a major producer of vegetables and fruits to the rest of Europe and a lot of that is grown in greenhouses all-year round in particular during the winer. The Murcia region is especially famous for this.

Yes, seawater desalination is the future and already the present in KSA. In fact KSA is leading worldwide. The Saline Water Conversion Corporation in Khobar produces 5 million cubic meters of desalinated water a day.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1242821/saudi-arabia

If I am not wrong the Netherlands are pioneering new tech and techniques when it comes to high-tech greenhouses. Australia as well.






Another technique that could be used;






However I also believe that you can reverse decertification caused by humans if you reduce wastefulness (water use) and improve the ecosystem.

China is doing that with great success (at least what I have read) in the huge desert/arid areas of the country.






There is also the climatic aspect of the story. Less than 10.000 years ago the Arab world and in particular Arabia was actually one of the most fertile areas of the world. Numerous lakes dotted the landscape (reman at of that are those 100's if not 1000's of wadis) as well as some of the largest lakes in the world back then. To this day you have monsoon seasons in parts of Oman, Yemen and KSA (Southern). They are called khareef but they only impact specific regions (unfortunately).

There are quite feasible scientific theories that show that the climate of the Arab will reverse to that era eventually and that this can be aided by increased forestation. Something that is being done in KSA right now where millions of new trees have been planted in valleys and arid regions with great success.
*
Anyone reading this post that is an Arab user and is interested about this issue, I highly recommend to read this informative article below about this issue.

http://www.ecoseeds.com/cool.html*

Everything that we discuss also concerns Egypt of course and the same thing could be done. However the "problem" with Egypt is that people (almost all Egyptians) live along the Nile while 98% of the land is unused due to being desert. In KSA the population centers are more widely spread due to geography.

Part of the Saudi Arabia Vision 2030 is to improve the agricultural sector but as you say it is all about the government and private sector working in tandem with clear goals. I think this will happen and improve further given other areas doing the same.

Yes, those are some very impressive numbers that will increase Egyptian agricultural exports and at the same time make them more efficient and increase employment and possibly further investment. However reaching/working towards self-succifiency on this front is a desirable goal on its own that each Arab country should pursue. It is great news.

Personally I hope for a varied solution (seawater desalination, less wastefulness - a change of culture in other words, new improved tech and techniques to combat desertification, replanting of trees and fauna in arid areas, greenhouses, including high-tech greenhouses and aiding the climate oscillation).

BTW guys, @HannibalBarca @mahatir no need to have any hard feelings if there are some disagreements in terms of views. Let's keep it civil as we are all in a similar boat and that requires cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> Most people were happy seeing Assad shooting down an israeli plane but for me I was happy when I saw this project in Egypt and happier when Saudi Arabia announced it will launch its first solar-powered desalination plant in 2019 .



Great observation.



mahatir said:


> The Tunisian prime minister is fluent in 4 languages and was a professor in various top French universities.



Indeed. Reminds me of the likes of Nasser and Sadat who also had great command of several languages and were the epitome of leaders. Considering Sisi's background, it's actually amazing how he's handled the presidency from a diplomatic standpoint. It would go a long way for him if he was actually fluent in English.



mahatir said:


> I expect nothing from good from MB/Qatari spring , the funny part Libya and Tunisia are better off than Syria. Any country that has both Turkish and Iranian influence will suffer from total destruction like Syria.



Something that Sisi understood very well, and which is why he's vilified by the likes of those who claim they're outraged by the "coup" lol. Luckily most of us aren't naive. 



HannibalBarca said:


> Having 1-2-5 or7% growth mean nothing if the people don't have a share of it...
> To hell growth...when it's only 0.01 of the "chosen" ppl who can get it...
> Unemployment under Ben Ali was as worse as right now...
> He hided the poor... by putting them away from the people..;away from the "aid" package...Away from the media...
> Today those people get something...not a lot...but something...
> 
> After The revo... things begun to change... Ppl got their rights...and their share...
> But Tunisia is not ALgeria or Libya or Egypt or GCC... she doesn't have any natural resources to give her a push or to grow her economy... So she needs to "create" this wealth... and that come with Foreign investment and by giving every opportunity to the youth to "create" and to help them along the road...
> 
> After the revo... Everything wasn't "perfect"... Terro played their parts...and Tourism...who was one of the only thing at that time...that give to the country "money" to survive... has disappeared... and it's only this year...that Tourist started to come back...
> 
> And it's since this past year and this year...that every reforms started to pass... and to be more precise... it's only been 2 Months...
> The current gov...is reshaping the administration and the fiscal department...to make them more appealing to investors and manufacturers... and EU even gave us a gift for that... remember that they put us on their Tax Haven blacklist... no very helpful... neither this "Let's help the young Democracy" rhetoric...
> The current gov is making huge investment in the agricultural sector... since it's the only hope "Right now" to get foreign currency... like with the olive oil... where we gonna be the first producers and exporter in the world...surpassing Spain... or the likes of Dates/Citrus fruits etc...
> 
> So yeah... We've got our freedom and dignity...now we gonna work on sustaining it for later generation... Nothing happen in few years... even less when you have nothing..and need to rebuild everything... it's gonna be hard... only the foul will deny it...
> But we've got potential... we have thriving youth who are well educated... to the point where we have a Brain Drain problem... because of the lack of opportunity since 5-6 years now...
> 
> Order and Security is coming back... that's the first green sign... of a stable future.
> Anyway... Only Time will judge us... We gonna see.



Hopefully the post-revolution and newfound governance growing pains are on their way out. Let's hope for a bright future from here on.



HannibalBarca said:


> Tunisia is way less suffering (economically) than Egypt... way way less...



How do you mean exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> Great observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Reminds me of the likes of Nasser and Sadat who also had great command of several languages and were the epitome of leaders. Considering Sisi's background, it's actually amazing how he's handled the presidency from a diplomatic standpoint. It would go a long way for him if he was actually fluent in English.
> 
> Something that Sisi understood very well, and which is why he's vilified by the likes of those who claim they're outraged by the "coup" lol. Luckily most of us aren't naive.



Sadat was the best leader Egypt ever had but he did not have the courage to reform economy after 1978 riots instigated by extreme left-wing groups after he increased subsidized bread price. 

Sisi had the guts to reform the economy and remove many wasteful subsidies , he did what should have been done 40 years ago. 

I dont think Sisi will ever be able to speak english properly, he is a sha3bi guy & saye3 but knows how to get things done. 

Nasser wasted Egypt resources supporting worthless countries like Algeria, he should have focused on building Egypt economy and providing a better life for Egyptians, Just like what Sisi is working on right now. 

Egypt still has a long way to go, if the government continues focusing on building labor-intensive industries like textiles, food processing , electronics, home appliances, and greenhouses. This should be sufficient to turn Egypt into a high middle-income country. 

The Egyptian people are not asking for much and usually prefer stability over chaos and riots. 


I admire Al-Sisi because he thinks only about his country's interests and the only Egyptian president who tried to speak to the general public in Egyptian slang dialect to explain to them Egypt's most pressing issues like water, wasteful subsidies, MB threat, birth control and dealing with slums.



The SC said:


> Although you are right on most parts of it.. there are actually tons of Libyan refugees in Europe and some still try to cross.. less Tunisians though.. but the latter is suffering economically..Syria is in an odd position.. between a failed state and a colony split by superpowers, regional powers and their proxies..So it is not possible to figure out the situation clearly..



Bro when it comes to Syria I no longer know who is against who , total mess with different parties fighting each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> How do you mean exactly?



Egypt has btw 27-30% of her population under Poverty line.
Tunisia has btw 14-16% of her population under Poverty line.

And Egypt poverty line will increase LE 700 – LE 800 monthly in the coming year... while TN one is on the decrease since 2012 (was around 20-21%)

You have also the middle class
Egypt at 10-15%
Tunisia at 67-70%

That's how it is... The economical burden of Tunisia on Tunisians is way way less than Egypt on Egyptians in comparison. That's what I meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt has btw 27-30% of her population under Poverty line.
> Tunisia has btw 14-16% of her population under Poverty line.
> 
> And Egypt poverty line will increase LE 700 – LE 800 monthly in the coming year... while TN one is on the decrease since 2012 (was around 20-21%)
> 
> You have also the middle class
> Egypt at 10-15%
> Tunisia at 67-70%
> 
> That's how it is... The economical burden of Tunisia on Tunisians is way way less than Egypt on Egyptians in comparison. That's what I meant.



Just curious where did you got the middle class numbers? 

While I don't disagree with the poverty line percentages, you also have to factor population into account. The greater the population, the greater the figures at both ends. Tunisia with 11 million compared to Egypt with 93 million is a huge disparity, which more often than not increases that burden. But by the same token, a larger population under different circumstance could and should be doing much better, there is no question about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Just curious where did you got the middle class numbers?
> 
> While I don't disagree with the poverty line percentages, you also have to factor population into account. The greater the population, the greater the figures at both ends. Tunisia with 11 million compared to Egypt with 93 million is a huge disparity, which more often than not increases that burden. But by the same token, a larger population under different circumstance could and should be doing much better, there is no question about that.



Tunisia has 12Mil Pop
Egypt has 95Mil Pop

Tunisia GDP 42 $Bil
Egypt GDP 336 $Bil

Factor btw Pop/GDP for both countries in comparison is around 3.5x (42/12 & 336/95) it's a perfect relation... Meaning it's proportional... GDP in relation with population...

Middle class:
http://blogs.worldbank.org/arabvoices/middle-class-dynamics-and-arab-spring

Ps: Egypt population is not exceptional for the world standard. and yes, I agree with you, under other conditions it's very strong asset. Inshallah in the next years it will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962455749669638145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963163481116639237

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963173942029668352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962984637931933696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963179257584324608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962812210081824768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963024266525659137

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963013655498543110

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962466141884092418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962460788702302209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962238854764916736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961624283796688897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961531199603773440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960518531824709633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Factor btw Pop/GDP for both countries in comparison is around 3.5x (42/12 & 336/95) it's a perfect relation... Meaning it's proportional... GDP in relation with population...



Here's the problem, though, it's proportional when you're just factoring the two numbers (GDP vs pop) but when you compare that GDP vs population to another country's GDP vs population, it's not proportional because of the positive or negative factors of a larger population and in most cases and studies, a larger population has much more negative consequences on the GDP of that respective nation which is the case in Egypt. So the comparison becomes somewhat skewed. 

If you have the time, this article describes this phenomenon very well.

*The effect of population growth on per capita GDP growth is negative in developing countries | Minh Quang Dao*
_
"the interaction of economic growth with population dynamics can result in a poverty trap"_

This is what I was referring to and why in this case, a comparison between a large population and a smaller one can be a bit tricky because of this poverty trap.

https://jobmarketmonitor.com/2012/1...ative-in-developing-countries-minh-quang-dao/



HannibalBarca said:


> You have also the middle class
> Egypt at 10-15%
> Tunisia at 67-70%



The reason I asked where you got the numbers for the middle class is because they don't match what we've known to be the statistics in Egypt for a while now. 



HannibalBarca said:


> Middle class:
> http://blogs.worldbank.org/arabvoices/middle-class-dynamics-and-arab-spring



Much of this data seems to be conducted during the 2000-2010 period. They're claiming that the regional middle class percentage was around 36% and swelled to 42% pre-Arab spring and then specifically in Egypt, it has declined to just under 10%. That seems like an excessive drop in such a short time and especially when the census done in 2015 -- specifically for Egypt -- shows Egypt's middle class at 39% and growing.

http://www.nielsen.com/eg/en/insights/news/2015/the-ruling-middle-class.html
_
"In Egypt today, the middle class represent approximately 39% of country’s 85 million people."_

And if you think about it, if the regional average was around 42% by the late 2000's according to World Bank, a drop of 3% to 39% is much more realistic and in line than one that suggests a drop of 32% to 10% out of an average population of 85 million! You will also get a wide disparity of what certain institutions label as the middle class. I think that's what makes it very difficult to pinpoint exactly what the true figure is, but it's nowhere near 10% of 93+ million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the problem, though, it's proportional when you're just factoring the two numbers (GDP vs pop) but when you compare that GDP vs population to another country's GDP vs population, it's not proportional because of the positive or negative factors of a larger population and in most cases and studies, a larger population has much more negative consequences on the GDP of that respective nation which is the case in Egypt. So the comparison becomes somewhat skewed.
> 
> If you have the time, this article describes this phenomenon very well.
> 
> *The effect of population growth on per capita GDP growth is negative in developing countries | Minh Quang Dao*
> _
> "the interaction of economic growth with population dynamics can result in a poverty trap"_
> 
> This is what I was referring to and why in this case, a comparison between a large population and a smaller one can be a bit tricky because of this poverty trap.
> 
> https://jobmarketmonitor.com/2012/1...ative-in-developing-countries-minh-quang-dao/
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked where you got the numbers for the middle class is because they don't match what we've known to be the statistics in Egypt for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of this data seems to be conducted during the 2000-2010 period. They're claiming that the regional middle class percentage was around 36% and swelled to 42% pre-Arab spring and then specifically in Egypt, it has declined to just under 10%. That seems like an excessive drop in such a short time and especially when the census done in 2015 -- specifically for Egypt -- shows Egypt's middle class at 39% and growing.
> 
> http://www.nielsen.com/eg/en/insights/news/2015/the-ruling-middle-class.html
> _
> "In Egypt today, the middle class represent approximately 39% of country’s 85 million people."_
> 
> And if you think about it, if the regional average was around 42% by the late 2000's according to World Bank, a drop of 3% to 39% is much more realistic and in line than one that suggests a drop of 32% to 10% out of an average population of 85 million! You will also get a wide disparity of what certain institutions label as the middle class. I think that's what makes it very difficult to pinpoint exactly what the true figure is, but it's nowhere near 10% of 93+ million.



Nielson is a analyst/communication firm... not in any way professional or competent in this matter...
if you have stats, please give me those from Egypt gov directly. it's will make it more realistic.
Since the only "recognized" data is world bank for this matter, till the gov gives one one. (if any available)

As for Middle class... I used it as a bonus data...
Worldbank statistics match with TN gov stats... or Jordans ones... or other countries that pubilish such datas.
After the revo... every data of such matters dropped... including Tunisia. (-15% in less than 2 years, so yes you can drop drastically in just a short period of time.)

One thing you should take into account... Middle class is based on international standard... meaning what you perceive as middle class yourself, doesn't mean it is... So you may think that you see around you egyptians that are living "correctly" and suppose they are middle class., but with international scale, aren't.

Anyway. I'm not here to make it a subject, it was only meant as an answer to someone saying" TN is a sh*thole and everyone is poor..." and giving him proper data on the burden of each countries on their population. So instead of answering to him with uneducated words... I gave him the facts to shut him up. Simple as that.
As I said, I can accept critics but not when it goes to insults. (This short rant wasn't meant to you, but another one here... in case you take it personally.)

Best regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The final design of the new House of Representatives from the outside and inside in the new administrative capital.. the construction process is in progress..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963535755321655296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Nielson is a analyst/communication firm... not in any way professional or competent in this matter...
> if you have stats, please give me those from Egypt gov directly. it's will make it more realistic.
> Since the only "recognized" data is world bank for this matter, till the gov gives one one. (if any available)
> 
> As for Middle class... I used it as a bonus data...
> Worldbank statistics match with TN gov stats... or Jordans ones... or other countries that pubilish such datas.
> After the revo... every data of such matters dropped... including Tunisia. (-15% in less than 2 years, so yes you can drop drastically in just a short period of time.)
> 
> One thing you should take into account... Middle class is based on international standard... meaning what you perceive as middle class yourself, doesn't mean it is... So you may think that you see around you egyptians that are living "correctly" and suppose they are middle class., but with international scale, aren't.
> 
> Anyway. I'm not here to make it a subject, it was only meant as an answer to someone saying" TN is a sh*thole and everyone is poor..." and giving him proper data on the burden of each countries on their population. So instead of answering to him with uneducated words... I gave him the facts to shut him up. Simple as that.
> As I said, I can accept critics but not when it goes to insults. (This short rant wasn't meant to you, but another one here... in case you take it personally.)
> 
> Best regards.



No worries, Barca. It was purely for discussion sake that I had asked you where you got the numbers from. I never worry about valid criticism, even if it portrays things negatively. If the numbers are what the reality on the ground is, we must accept them regardless of patriotism or nationalism since it doesn't get us anywhere to bury our heads in the ground or avoid talking about the things we know are not good. I also understand where you were coming from and I, for one see Tunisia as beacon of reform and success and an example for the rest of the Arab world to follow.

You're also right about the standards in judging middle class and even poverty level. They differ across the globe and in the ME, those standards are actually much, much lower than let's say most of Europe or certainly the United States. That standard might also be the reason why we get different numbers that don't match from source to source. I also take Egyptian statistics with a bit of trepidation because of obvious reasons but in reality, the information released as of the last few years is actually pretty non-biased and seemingly accurate when you compare it to nuetral sources. So there is progress.

BTW, have you seen this latest goal by Mohamed Salah?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963874339190968320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> No worries, Barca. It was purely for discussion sake that I had asked you where you got the numbers from. I never worry about valid criticism, even if it portrays things negatively. If the numbers are what the reality on the ground is, we must accept them regardless of patriotism or nationalism since it doesn't get us anywhere to bury our heads in the ground or avoid talking about the things we know are not good. I also understand where you were coming from and I, for one see Tunisia as beacon of reform and success and an example for the rest of the Arab world to follow.
> 
> You're also right about the standards in judging middle class and even poverty level. They differ across the globe and in the ME, those standards are actually much, much lower than let's say most of Europe or certainly the United States. That standard might also be the reason why we get different numbers that don't match from source to source. I also take Egyptian statistics with a bit of trepidation because of obvious reasons but in reality, the information released as of the last few years is actually pretty non-biased and seemingly accurate when you compare it to nuetral sources. So there is progress.
> 
> BTW, have you seen this latest goal by Mohamed Salah?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963874339190968320



Everyone can move ahead, and I hope everyone does... I hate to see countries with great potential being kept behind for X reasons( mostly of poor leadership), even less when it's brothers. (My country including)
But I also dislike when people can't accept the situation of their countries, whoever they are... and jumping on insults to cover their "biased thinking"...accepting a weakness or a failure, will not diminish you in any way...but quite the opposite... Rising from your past mistake, is that what History will write about you... (My country including)
Many think that acknowledging a mistake when you are in front of another one/brother/ally/Enemy is an humiliation...but it' snot...and never will. Ppl shouldn't care about what the other side may think of you... since "they" will advance and "you/us" will be kept in Pause mode...just because of this complex...

Nice goal... Even him seems to be surprised 
And, no I don't really follow football, just when it's important ones, in Cups and such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This is such great stuff! Let's hope it works completely. There's no doubt that it will succeed to a great extent, but to actually pull this national slum elimination project off will be a feat like none other! Great work Egyptian Government! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965135310928703488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

*40% increase in Egyptian exports to Tunisian market*

Sunday February 18, 2018

*



*

Minister of Trade and Industry Tarek Kabil said that the Egyptian non-oil exports to the Tunisian market within 2017 rose by 40.7%, scoring $187.2m compared to $133m in 2016.

Kabil said that the large increase in the rates of Egyptian exports to the Tunisian market is due to the increased competitiveness and acceptance of Egyptian products in the markets of Tunisia, pointing out that Egypt and Tunisia are linked to a network of large trade agreements, including the Arab Free Trade Agreement and the Agadir Agreement, which contributed greatly to facilitating the flow of trade movement between the two countries.

He added that the trade balance between Egypt and Tunisia achieved a surplus of $317m for Egypt in 2017, compared to $123m in 2016, up by 157.7%.

Undersecretary of the Trade and Industry Ministry Ahmed Antar said that the increase in Egyptian exports to the Tunisian market comes within the framework of the efforts of the Egyptian Commercial Representation Office in Tunisia, reflecting the ministry’s 2020 development plan.

Antar mentioned that the most important items of Egyptian exports to Tunisia in 2017 included iron, steel, food products, cotton, cotton fabrics, machinery, electrical and industrial equipment, plastics and their products, and glass.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/02/17/40-increase-egyptian-exports-tunisian-market/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

some more good news:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939821064150028288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940281806145904640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936227646509408258

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Egyptian smart phone Nile X officially launched in Egypt 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965536862382288896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1882703958438850

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966252231120113665

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966252231120113665


بكرة اكبر واضربكم
Turns out he's not nearly as "bala7a" as his opponents would have us believe. He knew exactly what he was talking about. 

One does not become head of army intelligence by being simple-minded after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The most important information mentioned during the inauguration of the unified command center of the Eastern Canal forces by the President of the Republic and the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces :

- The number of ground forces participating in the comprehensive process # Sinai_2018 on various strategic directions of the country is 127 battalion with 60 thousand fighters and 3000 vehicles and equipment, and the size of the forces on the strategic direction of the North-east is 88 battalion with a total of 42 630 fighters and 800 varied vehicles .

- The size of the air force participating in the process # Sinai_2018 on all strategic directions is 355 aircraft of various types, and the number of air forces participating in the direction of the strategic north-east is 230 aircraft of various types.

- The size of the air defense forces and elements of anti-aircraft missiles to secure the ground forces and to provide radar insurance for fighters on the strategic direction of the north-east is 15 battalions of different types with 3100 fighters and 295 vehicles of various types.

- The depth of the unified command center of the eastern forces of the channel is 27 meters below the ground, and was implemented by the Corps of Engineers without any civilian element.

The most important indications of this information are:

- The size of the forces involved in the north-east of Sinai confirms that the requirement to determine the number of troops and military equipment for Area C in the Camp David agreement has become either nothingness or an empty content as described by Israeli analysts.

- This large volume of military aircraft dedicated to the implementation of military operations in the north-east direction, is only a confirmation of the absence of the condition of non combat aircraft over the area "C" zone East Sinai in the Camp David agreement, and to confirm that the Egyptian Air Force is the only one carrying out all tasks Over this area and has the capacity and capability without any external aid and no need for Israeli air force as claimed by the New York Times and the Israeli Haaretz.

- The number of air defense forces responsible for securing the ground forces and securing fighters in the strategic direction of the north-east, with reference to the missile elements, is a strong and clear message to the whole world and to the Israeli side and to all who claim Israeli raids in the Sinai.. That the skies of Egypt protected and the Egyptian air defense forces are deployed in the Sinai from the west to the east, and will not allow the passage of one fly from the occupied territories into the Egyptian airspace over the Sinai Peninsula, because certainly, fighting against terrorist elements does not need any aerial capabilities including unmanned aerial vehicles themselves, or air defense missiles, but to show that if they were to deter another party, they have that capability.

- The information of the establishment of the unified command center at the depth of 27 meters and the reference to its implementation by the elements of the Engineer Corps alone, is a strong and direct message to a specific enemy, Israel, that this center has full immunity against all bombs, mainly bunker Busters in the arsenal of The Israeli air force, including the GBU-28, the intelligent laser-guided 2250kg, capable of penetrating more than 6 meters in reinforced concrete or 30 meters in natural ground layers..

- So if the unified command of the eastern forces of the Canal is built with such immunity and processing, what about the new headquarters of the Egyptian Defense Ministry in the new administrative capital? ... A different concept of fortified command centers is available only to the great and sophisticated armies.

محمد كناني Author of the subject







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The most important information mentioned during the inauguration of the unified command center of the Eastern Canal forces by the President of the Republic and the Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces :
> 
> - The number of ground forces participating in the comprehensive process # Sinai_2018 on various strategic directions of the country is 127 battalion with 60 thousand fighters and 3000 vehicles and equipment, and the size of the forces on the strategic direction of the North-east is 88 battalion with a total of 42 630 fighters and 800 varied vehicles .
> 
> - The size of the air force participating in the process # Sinai_2018 on all strategic directions is 355 aircraft of various types, and the number of air forces participating in the direction of the strategic north-east is 230 aircraft of various types.
> 
> - The size of the air defense forces and elements of anti-aircraft missiles to secure the ground forces and to provide radar insurance for fighters on the strategic direction of the north-east is 15 battalions of different types with 3100 fighters and 295 vehicles of various types.



Crazy numbers, especially the aircraft. When I first read this in the news I thought that was a crazy amount and didn't make any sense TBH. 



The SC said:


> - The size of the forces involved in the north-east of Sinai confirms that the requirement to determine the number of troops and *military equipment for Area C in the Camp David agreement has become either nothingness or an empty content as described by Israeli analysts.*



lol. That's the way it should be because it's impossible to control the peninsula under that agreement. It needs to be amended under the circumstances and also it's a good thing that even Israel realizes the need for this and really hasn't complained much. All they need to do is increase their forces in the Negev if they're worried about anything, but they shouldn't be. 



The SC said:


> - This large volume of military aircraft dedicated to the implementation of military operations in the north-east direction, is only a confirmation of the absence of the condition of non combat aircraft over the area "C" zone East Sinai in the Camp David agreement, and to confirm that the Egyptian Air Force is the only one carrying out all tasks Over this area and has the capacity and capability without any external aid and no need for Israeli air force as claimed by the New York Times and the Israeli Haaretz.



That silly NYT article lol.



The SC said:


> - The information of the establishment of the unified command center at the depth of 27 meters and the reference to its implementation by the elements of the Engineer Corps alone, is a strong and direct message to a specific enemy, Israel, that this center has full immunity against all bombs, mainly bunker Busters in the arsenal of The Israeli air force, including the GBU-28, the intelligent laser-guided 2250kg, capable of penetrating more than 6 meters in reinforced concrete or 30 meters in natural ground layers..



Now what the heck is up with that?! Why even mention anything like that?! You see, this is the crap that gets me. Every time I think we're making progress and Israel seems to become more irrelevant as it should, someone says this stupid stuff. I guess things will never change. 



The SC said:


>



Love this guy. He's so positive and soft spoken and really gets into things. Eh el halawa di? Eh el gamal da! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Now what the heck is up with that?! Why even mention anything like that?! You see, this is the crap that gets me. Every time I think we're making progress and Israel seems to become more irrelevant as it should, someone says this stupid stuff. I guess things will never change.



I know right?!! I read an article today about how public outrage against the QIZ and its subsequent failure were contributing factors to the collapse of Egypt's textile industry. 

The good thing is that we now have a leadership with cojones to do the right thing without giving a flying rat about public opinion or the temper tantrums of the opposition. Hopefully in time we'll have a more mature and pragmatic public that's not easily triggered by such things.

By the way, we're now facing an enemy much more dangerous than Israel, they also have F-16s and GBUs and a large navy, we should start focusing on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Crazy numbers, especially the aircraft. When I first read this in the news I thought that was a crazy amount and didn't make any sense TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. That's the way it should be because it's impossible to control the peninsula under that agreement. It needs to be amended under the circumstances and also it's a good thing that even Israel realizes the need for this and really hasn't complained much. All they need to do is increase their forces in the Negev if they're worried about anything, but they shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> That silly NYT article lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Now what the heck is up with that?! Why even mention anything like that?! You see, this is the crap that gets me. Every time I think we're making progress and Israel seems to become more irrelevant as it should, someone says this stupid stuff. I guess things will never change.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this guy. He's so positive and soft spoken and really gets into things. Eh el halawa di? Eh el gamal da! lol


Usrael has already reinforced its presence in the Negev last year with 100 thousand soldiers and new bases!!!

Do not worry much about the talk.. they say its 25 m deep while in reality it is much more than that..they will never give the exact figures in public.. they already said that it was excursively built by the military.. it is just some deterrent talk..The center is fortified with all its components and lies in the granite mountain rocks, 80 kilometers from the canal shore in the heart of Sinai.

Take a look at this: ( and add to it the other potential conflicts in the region.. Lebanon vs Usrael for Gas.. Turkey vs Cyprus and Greece.. the Quds affair.. and all the possible combinations.. that shows the context of things to prepare for.. even if they will not come..'cause if you want peace.. you need to prepare for war..)
*
Report: Middle East on the threshold of a new war

https://arabic.rt.com/world/929341-تقرير-الشرق-الأوسط-على-وشك-حرب-واسعة-جديدة/
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Usrael has already reinforced its presence in the Negev last year with 100 thousand soldiers and new bases!!!
> 
> Do not worry much about the talk.. they say its 25 m deep while in reality it is much more than that..they will never give the exact figures in public.. they already said that it was excursively built by the military.. it is just some deterrent talk..



But that's exactly the problem, SC, bro. Those who are prepared don't need to talk like that. Shamshakha, my bro. 

Plus US presence has actually increased so it's all good. Need to concentrate on those who really wish us harm and honestly, it hasn't been and isn't Israel.



Crocodile said:


> I know right?!! I read an article today about how public outrage against the QIZ and its subsequent failure were contributing factors to the collapse of Egypt's textile industry.



Shamshakha gamda awi! lol



Crocodile said:


> The good thing is that we now have a leadership with cojones to do the right thing without giving a flying rat about public opinion or the temper tantrums of the opposition. Hopefully in time we'll have a more mature and pragmatic public that's not easily triggered by such things.
> 
> By the way, we're now facing an enemy much more dangerous than Israel, they also have F-16s and GBUs and a large navy, we should start focusing on them.



100%. Emphasis on "more dangerous" since many can't grasp that concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> But that's exactly the problem, SC, bro. Those who are prepared don't need to talk like that. Shamshakha, my bro.
> 
> Plus US presence has actually increased so it's all good. Need to concentrate on those who really wish us harm and honestly, it hasn't been and isn't Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Shamshakha gamda awi! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 100%. Emphasis on "more dangerous" since many can't grasp that concept.


Shamshakha for sure.. and I agree with you that when you are prepared.. you do not need to say it.. But.. I am not sure if we know what they know and their motives..because it is not an Egyptian habit to brag about such things..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

The temper tantrums by the the Islamists and their glue inhaling minions are already in full swing. This one is because over 70% are in favor of the deal. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160167207315128





انثروا الكيناكومب على رؤوس الجبال حتى لا يقال مات أحد من الحرقان في عهد السيسي

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> The temper tantrums by the the Islamists and their glue inhaling minions are already in full swing. This one is because over 70% are in favor of the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160167207315128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انثروا الكيناكومب على رؤوس الجبال حتى لا يقال مات أحد من الحرقان في عهد السيسي



I was surprised that it was even at 70% TBH bro. Crazy as usual.

Here's one that really really really gets me. This crap needs to stop once and for all! I'm not surprised because people have been charged for much less but this is about as stupidly silly as it gets.

*Egyptian singer Sherine sentenced to six months in prison over Bilharzia remarks*










Egyptian singer Sherine referred to court over 'inciting propaganda' in remarks on River Nile




A south Cairo court sentenced in absentia on Tuesday Egyptian pop singer Sherine Abdel-Wahab to six months in prison for "offending Egypt" over statements she made in August 2016 about the existence of the Bilharzia parasite in the Nile.


The court has ordered Sherine to pay EGP 5,000 bail pending the completion of the appeals process, as well as a fine of EGP 10,000, nearly three months after she was referred to court for spreading false news over her remarks about the Nile.

The pop singer did not attend the court session, and can still appeal the sentence.

In August 2016, a fan asked the 37-year-old Sherine during a concert in Lebanon to perform her popular 2007 song 'Mashrebtesh Men Nilha' (Have you not drunk from its Nile?), which extols Egypt's beauty, to which the singer jokingly responded “You will get Bilharzia if you do," adding that fan would be better off drinking the mineral water brand Evian.

A video of the incident surfaced online and went viral on social media networks in Egypt, sparking controversy and anger from some fans.

The Bilharzia disease is caused by water-borne parasites living in ponds and closed streams, and targets blood capillaries and damages the liver and other organs. The disease had in past decades afflicted many across the Egyptian countryside, where people used water from small branches of the Nile for bathing and swimming.

However, after years of aggressively combating the disease through national health and media campaigns, the government successfully reduced the once high infection rate from 40 percent in the Egyptian countryside in the 1980s down to 0.2 percent today, according to Egypt's Ministry of Health.

The prominent singer, known also for several patriotic sings, was banned by the country's musicians syndicate from singing in Egypt.

Sherine issued a lengthy apology on her Facebook page, saying the comment was naive and unintentional, adding that she had forgotten about the incident and was surprised to see the clip.

“My beloved Egypt and Egyptians, I am sorry with all my heart for any pain or offence I’ve caused any of you, and God knows how much I love this country and am dedicated to it… I promise to be more wary in the future of any naive mistakes that could put me in such a regretful position,” she said.

__________________________________________________________________________

Big effing deal! Too bad she apologized. She should've stuck to her grounds and exposed how twisted this rubbish is. 6 months in jail? Mal3oun abuhum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

There is strong news of the announcement of *a huge gas field discovered in the Red Sea* with reserves in what appears to be *5 trillion cubic feet of gas*. Things will soon be clear in the coming days.
The benefits of demarcation of the water borders with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia are beginning to emerge. After the demarcation of the border, Egypt has contracted with the largest American company Schlumberger to conduct a survey in Egypt's economic waters after demarcation, which will contribute to discovering the huge wealth that exists there for both countries..An example of strong cooperation..

---------------------------------------------------------------

# Important: according to the Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources..Prior to mid-2018, Egypt will sign an memorandum of understanding with the European Union to supply natural gas through the liquefaction facilities in Idco and Damiat..








The Information Center under the chairmanship of the Egyptian Council of Ministers issued an infographic:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The latest Egyptian step is just a step in a pre-planned route to transform Egypt into a giant of energy in the region.At the end of 2016, Egypt opened the largest petrochemical complex in the Middle East in Alexandria with investments of about $ 2 billion. The petrochemical industry is known to generate revenues of gas and its derivatives double many times when it is sold or exported as a liquified Gas..

















Very few months ago, the establishment of the largest petrochemical plant in the world was announced in Al Ain Sokhna within the same Egyptian plan in the direction of the energy field..

http://www.youm7.com/story/2017/9/25/اقتصادية-قناة-السويس-إنشاء-أكبر-مصنع-بتروكيماويات-فى-العالم-بالعين/3428461
In the same context, with investments of close to $ 3.5 billion, the work is proceeding at a very rapid pace in the establishment of the largest refinery of petroleum products in the ME, in Mastred..


























All these projects, which are opened in this way are within the plan pursued by Al-Sisi and his administration to turn Egypt into a giant of energy in the Middle East as a front side to Southern Europe and Europe in general, which is the commercial target of the export of gas and its derivatives.. This makes the weight of Egypt quite large in the international diplomatic and political arena.. ++..

Bloomberg Network: Cyprus has begun signing a deal to sell gas to Egypt, the second possible supply deal in two days with Egypt, which is seeking to establish itself as a regional energy center, after starting work in the Zohr giant field..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The largest phosphate compound compound in Ain Sokhna with a production capacity of 1 million tons per year of Al-Nasr for Intermediate Chemicals Company (NCIC) at a cost of LE 16 billion..

*Project Details*:


First: *Nine major factories are*

Two factories for the production of «concentrated sulfuric acid», with a total capacity of 3800 tons / day.

Two factories for the production of commercial phosphoric acid, with a total capacity of 1200 tons / day.

Two factories for the production of «pure phosphoric acid», for the first time in Egypt, capacity 300 tons / day.

Plant for producing "granulated dab fertilizer" with a capacity of 1200 tons / day.
 
Plant for producing DAP / MAP CRYSTAL, full solubility, 300 TONS / DAY.

Plant for producing "Composting of tri-super - phosphate granulate" with a capacity of 750 tons / day, and a fluorocelic acid treatment unit with a capacity of 600 tons / day.


Second: *Support Unit Groups*

Ammonium storage and handling unit with a storage capacity of 1500 tons

Filling and loading unit «Fertilizer» Super phosphate »Shakir» Filling capacity 750 tons / day

DAD Fertilizer Storage Unit with a storage capacity of 12,000 tons

The capacity of the packing machine Unit is 1200 tons / day

A specialized platform for storage and loading «granulated superphosphate fertilizer», «dab / mab granulated fertilizer», crystalline «molding» and phosphoric acid exile and unloading sulfur ore.



The project consists of 3 stages, the first of which ends in the middle of 2018 to begin production and then the second and third stages end with the end of 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Egypt net foreign reserves rise to $42.524b after Eurobond sale

Reuters
16:00 March 4, 2018

Cairo: Egypt’s foreign reserves rose to $42.524 billion (Dh156 billion) at the end of February from $38.209 billion at the end of January, the central bank said on Sunday, helped by a recent Eurobond sale. Cairo’s foreign reserves have been climbing since the country secured a $12 billion three-year International Monetary Fund loan programme in 2016 as part of efforts to woo foreign investors and revive its ailing economy. Reserves had dropped to about $19 billion before Egypt signed the three-year IMF deal, with Egypt floating the currency and lifting capital controls to lure back investors.

http://m.gulfnews.com/business/econ...rise-to-42-524b-after-eurobond-sale-1.2182407

*Egypt Foreign Reserves Surge to Record After Eurobond Sale

March 4, 2018, 8:22 AM EST


International reserves reach $42.5 billion in February
Recovery offers cash cushion as Egypt embarks on easing cycle
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-reserves-surge-to-record-after-eurobond-sale*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

That's a ridiculous jump of over $4 billion in one month, Crocs. Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a ridiculous jump of over $4 billion in one month, Crocs. Wow.


With this jump, it's reached its highest level on record since the early 1990s when Egyptian foreign reserve levels were first monitored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> With this jump, it's reached its highest level on record since the early 1990s when Egyptian foreign reserve levels were first monitored.


At the same time, while much of it is well deserved, Sisi almost gets too much credit for all this great -- especially rapid -- economic growth and success but the teams he has appointed I think are what have been critical in much of this economic successes that we're seeing in the past 3+ years. Granted he's made these appointments to those critical positions, but those people he's appointed have come through in blazing fashion. One of them is Dr. Sahar Nasr who was sworn in as minister of Investment and International Cooperation. She had an interview with Bloomberg I posted earlier in this thread and listening to what she was saying it was almost like you knew this was a score, appointing her to that critical position and she's been responsible for a lot of this stuff happening.






*
35% increase in Egypt’s exports to Russia during 2017
*
*



*

Tarek Kabil, minister of trade and industry, announced that Egyptian commodity exports to the Russian market increased by 35% last year, reaching a value of about $504.6m compared to $374.1m in 2016.

He highlighted the great diversity of Egyptian export items to the Russian market, explaining that this diversity contributed to the enhancement of Egyptian exports to this important market.

This came in a press statement based on a report prepared by the Egyptian Commercial Office in Moscow about the development of Egyptian exports to the Russian market during 2017.

For his part, Egyptian Commercial Service (ECS) Head Ahmed Antar pointed out that the increase in the value of Egyptian exports to the Russian market during the last year was the result of increased vegetable and fruit exports by 39%, to reach about $375.5m and the increase of food product exports by 115%, to reach $21m.

He further mentioned that household appliance exports increased by 600%, amounting to about $28.3m, while medical industry exports rose by 48%, to about $10.5m.

“Egyptian exports to Russia include 35 items, mainly potatoes, oranges, engineering products, ceramics, food products, medical products, and furniture,” said Nasser Hamed, head of the Egyptian Commercial Office in Moscow.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/03/03/35-increase-egypts-exports-russia-2017/?platform=hootsuite

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> At the same time, while much of it is well deserved, Sisi almost gets too much credit for all this great -- especially rapid -- economic growth and success but the teams he has appointed I think are what have been critical in much of this economic successes that we're seeing in the past 3+ years. Granted he's made these appointments to those critical positions, but those people he's appointed have come through in blazing fashion.



Well, I can't see even the most brilliant of technocrats being able to achieve much in an environment where you have glue- sniffing degenerates throwing their weekly Tahrir tantrums over the slightest perceived offence from the government or security forces while their Islamist cretin comerades turn the country into a medieval $hithole. All this nonsense had to be crushed first before any half-decent government official could do anything about the deteriorating situation. That's where Sisi steps in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

A good look at the new ports they're building and the extent of the size of these things is truly remarkable. Although Egypt had a few ports including Port Said, this is the way it should've been done decades ago but it's never too late and the Suez Economic Zone is shaping up to be the middle eastern shipping hub. One of these new ports they just built has a 2.4 kilometer long unloading dock!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970619343905148928

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Yep, probably should delete those last two posts and put the first one in the appropriate thread wherever that discussion was taking place.


With the crown prince MbS' current visit to Egypt, this news is fitting.

Central Agency for Mobilization and statistics: Egypt's exports to Saudi Arabia increased to 1.5 billion dollars in 2017, the most important of which are fruits, vegetables, electrical appliances, iron and steel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970712149227114496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

UzaySan said:


> Wrong topic bro


Yeah...Thanks for informing


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> At the same time, while much of it is well deserved, Sisi almost gets too much credit for all this great -- especially rapid -- economic growth and success but the teams he has appointed I think are what have been critical in much of this economic successes that we're seeing in the past 3+ years. Granted he's made these appointments to those critical positions, but those people he's appointed have come through in blazing fashion. One of them is Dr. Sahar Nasr who was sworn in as minister of Investment and International Cooperation. She had an interview with Bloomberg I posted earlier in this thread and listening to what she was saying it was almost like you knew this was a score, appointing her to that critical position and she's been responsible for a lot of this stuff happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 35% increase in Egypt’s exports to Russia during 2017
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Tarek Kabil, minister of trade and industry, announced that Egyptian commodity exports to the Russian market increased by 35% last year, reaching a value of about $504.6m compared to $374.1m in 2016.
> 
> He highlighted the great diversity of Egyptian export items to the Russian market, explaining that this diversity contributed to the enhancement of Egyptian exports to this important market.
> 
> This came in a press statement based on a report prepared by the Egyptian Commercial Office in Moscow about the development of Egyptian exports to the Russian market during 2017.
> 
> For his part, Egyptian Commercial Service (ECS) Head Ahmed Antar pointed out that the increase in the value of Egyptian exports to the Russian market during the last year was the result of increased vegetable and fruit exports by 39%, to reach about $375.5m and the increase of food product exports by 115%, to reach $21m.
> 
> He further mentioned that household appliance exports increased by 600%, amounting to about $28.3m, while medical industry exports rose by 48%, to about $10.5m.
> 
> “Egyptian exports to Russia include 35 items, mainly potatoes, oranges, engineering products, ceramics, food products, medical products, and furniture,” said Nasser Hamed, head of the Egyptian Commercial Office in Moscow.
> 
> https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/03/03/35-increase-egypts-exports-russia-2017/?platform=hootsuite


She has just signed an agreement with KSA during the first day of MBS visit to create a Saudi-Egyptian investment fund worth $10 billion..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> She has just signed an agreement with KSA during the first day of MBS visit to create a Saudi-Egyptian investment fund worth $10 billion..



I read that earlier, bro, incredible. $10 billion to build another megacity that will enhance Saudi & Egyptian tourism and relations along with many other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I read that earlier, bro, incredible. $10 billion to build another megacity that will enhance Saudi & Egyptian tourism and relations along with many other things.


There is a 1000 square km area in Sinai reserved for development within the NEOM Saudi project.. I think this $10 billion is an investment fund on its own for other projects..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There is a 1000 square km area in Sinai reserved for development within the NEOM Saudi project.. I think this $10 billion is an investment fund on its own for other projects..


 
I thought it was to develop a new megacity in that 1000 square km area in the Sinai?

*Saudi Arabia and Egypt agree $10bn deal to develop economic zone*
Cairo to provide 1,000 sq km in Sinai region for cross-border project that will include a megacity.

https://www.ft.com/content/9daa783e-2079-11e8-a895-1ba1f72c2c11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought it was to develop a new megacity in that 1000 square km area in the Sinai?
> 
> *Saudi Arabia and Egypt agree $10bn deal to develop economic zone*
> Cairo to provide 1,000 sq km in Sinai region for cross-border project that will include a megacity.
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/9daa783e-2079-11e8-a895-1ba1f72c2c11



The Saudi Crown Prince said that it would be about 1,000 kilometers inside South Sinai. The project is very ambitious. The Kingdom is aiming to enter Egypt and Jordan as partners in it, and we will turn to friends and partners to deal with situations we can not handle.

The Saudi Crown Prince said that under the project, people will enter into Egypt and Saudi Arabia without a passport and will extend to Sharm el-Sheikh. The project aims to turn 50 islands into resorts and we have started to establish tourist facilities..

He revealed that «one of the agreements signed yesterday related to the environment and the preservation of coral reefs in the Red Sea, and the Egyptian side has experience in preserving the coral reefs», adding that «the project of the King Salman Bridge will be realised soon, and we will begin to study plans to establish it».
*
The Egyptian Ministry of Investment and International Cooperation*: The establishment of an Egyptian-Saudi fund in the amount of *16 billion dollars* to pump Saudi investments in a number of governorates of Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ten international companies are implementing the high-speed train, which connects between the cities of Ain Sukhna on the Red Sea to Alamein on the Mediterranean Sea at a speed of 250 km / h.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973682895029264384
The Minister of Electricity is launching the largest project in the world to generate electricity from solar energy in Bennab, Aswan Governorate, and aims to generate about 2000 megawatts, equivalent to the production capacity of the High Dam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973623351284523009
New administrative capital - a dream come true.. Work continues day and night until the work reached the third residential area neighboring the eighth and sixth neighborhood of the stage of interior finishes for residential units.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973521656642789376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Ten international companies are implementing the high-speed train, which connects between the cities of Ain Sukhna on the Red Sea to Alamein on the Mediterranean Sea at a speed of 250 km / h.



Hopefully this way there will be less train collisions and derailments. Those happen far too often in Egypt. It's something they need a complete revamping and modernizing.
*
Trade volume between China, Egypt reached $10.8bn in 2017, Song says 

Egypt is important country in China’s One Belt One Road Initiative





*

Chinese Ambassador to Egypt Song Aiguo said Monday that the trade volume between China and Egypt reached $10.8bn in 2017, and Egyptian exports to China increased by 300%, with agricultural products performing particularly well.

“Egypt is a very important country in the Chinese One Belt One Road Initiative,” said Song. “March is a very important month for both China and Egypt. In Egypt, the presidential election is to be held at the end of the month, while China holds the annual session of the Chinese highest legislative body, the National People’s Congress (NPC) and China’s top political advisory body, the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), has started its annual sessions in Beijing recently.

At a press conference at the Chinese Embassy in Cairo, Song explained that Chinese direct investments to Egypt leapt to $260m in 2017, and China ranked the sixth largest investor in the local market, pointing out that Chinese investors focus on the industrial sector.

“The financial cooperation developed very well between both countries and there are important results in this regard. The Chinese Development Bank, collaborating with other Chinese financial institutions, signed a number of contracts with Egyptian partners in the past two years,” said the ambassador. “The cooperation in the field of infrastructure is very fruitful. A Chinese company is implementing the first electric train in Egypt in 10th of Ramadan city, which is expected to facilitate movement between that city and the New Administrative Capital.”

He also added that the Chinese company TEDA invested about $100m in the field of infrastructure in the Chinese-Egyptian cooperation zone in the Suez region, while Jushi Group invested about $600m.

Chinese trade with the Arab world increased by 11.2% in 2017, reaching $191bn, while Chinese investments in Arab states increased by 25.6%, reaching $630m in the first half of the past year, added Song.

The Chinese ambassador further added that his country will organise the second edition of the African Cooperation Forum, in September 2018, to discuss news ways of boosting cooperation with Africa in light of the One Belt One Road Initiative and the UN 2030 and African 2063 agendas for development. “We are looking for a pivotal Egyptian role in this forum, especially as Egypt will top the upcoming summit of the African Union in 2019.”

Song said that his country stands with the Palestinian people and their right to establish their independent state in the framework of a two-state solution based on the 1967 border lines. “Eastern Jerusalem should be the capital of Palestine, which also should have sovereignty over its territories,” said the Chinese ambassador. He expressed China’s support for the Arab peace initiative.

President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi visited China four times in the past three years, while Chinese President Xi Jinping paid an historical visit to Egypt in early 2016 to boost relations between the two countries.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/03/14/egypt-important-country-chinas-one-belt-one-road-initiative/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

I think China can do better in terms of investments in the Arab world..$ 600-700 million is peanuts!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I think China can do better in terms of investments in the Arab world..$ 600-700 million is peanuts!?



IKR! They have a long way to go before their influence is that of Saudiya! 
At least the yearly trade number is fantastic.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR! They have a long way to go before their influence is that of Saudiya!
> At least the yearly trade number is fantastic.


That is true.. and I was mostly thinking about that equation of trade vs investments!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Space expert: 2018 will see the launch of the first satellite from the Egyptian Agency
*
Sada Al Balad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian Coptic Christians nuns celebrating the spirit of Egypt during the presidential elections.

@mike2000 is back







First Lady Mr.s ElSissy casting her ballot. I think we're pretty sure who's name she checked. 











Presidential election spirit in the streets.











Men and women bikers on the corniche in Alexandria having fun during the elections.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978005516638130176
Hati zaghrata ya om Ahmad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



We're gonna give him this second term for sure, no ifs ands or buts about it for everything he's done for the country, bringing it to where it is today. What we're going to really keep an eye out for is what happens at the end of this ensuing 4-year term. That is what will be most critical as to whether he's going to find a way to manipulate the system and the constitution to either extend the term limits or do something ala Erdogan or Xi Jinping, or will he step aside like the constitution says he has to do and give Egypt its democracy and allow the next president to be elected by the people? We shall see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> We're gonna give him this second term for sure, no ifs ands or buts about it for everything he's done for the country, bringing it to where it is today. What we're going to really keep an eye out for is what happens at the end of this ensuing 4-year term. That is what will be most critical as to whether he's going to find a way to manipulate the system and the constitution to either extend the term limits or do something ala Erdogan or Xi Jinping, or will he step aside like the constitution says he has to do and give Egypt its democracy and allow the next president to be elected by the people? We shall see.


He already "ordered" the establishment of an Academy just like the French one, where all future presidents of Egypt will come from..fully state running qualified.. no newbies to politics will be allowed.. So hopefully some will be prepared by 2022 to provide a good pool of candidates..I personally think that he believes in democracy..and as I told you before in another discussion about the Egyptian system.. I do not think that extending the presidency period to six years (not more though..) will be a bad thing.. Egypt does not have to mimic others..but find its own political system framework.. I really think that 6 years from now_that is if Sisi and the parliament extend the period to six years_..some good candidates will be ready to take over the presidency and other important government desks.. in the same frame of thoughts I do not think that 4 years in the elite Academy will be enough (Hands on experience and desk-shadowing-wise..).. I am pretty sure that Sisi don't want to leave anything to chance after all what Egypt went through in the last 50 or so years.. he will try his best to consolidate the amazing gains an make Egypt great again.. The academy is one of these vital steps to ensure a modern and competent governance and state affairs management.. after him and beyond.. it is certainly part of Egypt's own vision 2030..


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> He already "ordered" the establishment of an Academy just like the French one, where all future presidents of Egypt will come from..fully state running qualified.. no newbies to politics will be allowed.. So hopefully some will be prepared by 2022 to provide a good pool of candidates..I personally think that he believes in democracy..and as I told you before in another discussion about the Egyptian system.. I do not think that extending the presidency period to six years (not more though..) will be a bad thing.. Egypt does not have to mimic others..but find its own political system framework.. I really think that 6 years from now_that is if Sisi and the parliament extend the period to six years_..some good candidates will be ready to take over the presidency and other important government desks.. in the same frame of thoughts I do not think that 4 years in the elite Academy will be enough (Hands on experience and desk-shadowing-wise..).. I am pretty sure that Sisi don't want to leave anything to chance after all what Egypt went through in the last 50 or so years.. he will try his best to consolidate the amazing gains an make Egypt great again.. The academy is one of these vital steps to ensure a modern and competent governance and state affairs management.. after him and beyond.. it is certainly part of Egypt's own vision 2030..



An Academy...to choose a president from...
Did I hear well...
So... it's like
--"Hey guys... Here few guys I choosed... now your goal, brainless citizens...you have to choose from..."
--"But, Ya Basha... Why are they "similar" to you"
--"..."

Education-Prestige-Family etc... Do NOT make you a great Leader with a great Vision... THe greatest Man of our History...came from nothing... ppl wouldn't waste their time to speak with them...and yet, they changed their time...

You want a chance to vote for Great People?
The Answer is quite simple...
--Give Free access to Education for every citizen...
--Fight Corruption... Start by your own corruption... step by step... and then open you mouth on the one doing it...whoever it is... a Family member..a Friend...an Ally or an Enemy...
--Give rights to those you are against... Give them respect...

With those basic things... you will not need a "Factory of "Good ppl"...


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> He already "ordered" the establishment of an Academy just like the French one,



Aside from the fact that there are inherently major problems with something like that, bro, but do you have a link to that French system by any chance? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it. It is a bit bizarre to have something like that to be perfectly honest with you ma man. Qualifications to become the leader of a country should not be something that are 'developed," so to speak, but "met," and to be clear and just across the board for any civilian who meets them based on his or her life and career performances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Aside from the fact that there are inherently major problems with something like that, bro, but do you have a link to that French system by any chance? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it. It is a bit bizarre to have something like that to be perfectly honest with you ma man. Qualifications to become the leader of a country should not be something that are 'developed," so to speak, but "met," and to be clear and just across the board for any civilian who meets them based on his or her life and career performances.


You'll find the news on this thread If I am not wrong..
The French academy makes academicians..It has a lot of discipline and a very sound and tight academic curriculum..that is it main characteristic..otherwise I agree with you..still many US leaders came from Harvard or to a lesser extent other very renown US Universities.. the same in England and Germany..and many other stable and advanced countries.. Not to have newbies who need to learn on the job into high positions in political leadership of a nation saves time and brings better results.. it is also logical.. or in other words, having very qualified people in state running positions is a benediction to the country..(elected by people of course..that is why public awareness should be enhanced to reach that level of understanding..it is only natural that the "Fittest"_in this case: in state running affairs or statesmanship_ should lead..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

I believe this might be the best course for Egypt going forward. Create an elite pool of trained and vetted statesmen and stateswomen and let the people choose from among them. Make sure they go through the same strict vetting process (security and ideological background checks) as well as the same disciplined training as those of Military academies.

No more glue sniffing amateurs, no more Islamist wolves in liberal sheep clothes (looking at you Ghannouchi and Erdogan), no more stagnant rulers who stick for 3 decades doing jack squat, no more chaos and uncertainty. Time to set a course forward and stick to it for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Aside from the fact that there are inherently major problems with something like that, bro, but do you have a link to that French system by any chance? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it. It is a bit bizarre to have something like that to be perfectly honest with you ma man. Qualifications to become the leader of a country should not be something that are 'developed," so to speak, but "met," and to be clear and just across the board for any civilian who meets them based on his or her life and career performances.


It is the idea (s) behind it that should be looked at as an example..
Sorry I thought you asked about Sisi's statement about the creation of the academy!

Here are some links to the Academy idea..
*French Academy*

https://www.britannica.com/topic/French-Academy
https://www.britannica.com/topic/French-Academy

*Académie française*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Académie_française
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Académie_française

*French Academy of Sciences*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Academy_of_Sciences


----------



## Crocodile

*Egypt Plans to Double Cotton Production, Revive ‘White Gold’ Industry
*
Egypt is planning to double the production of its most famous crop, cotton, in an effort to revive a lucrative industry that can re-launch a faltering economy and increase the country’s exports.


Last month, Egyptian Ministry of Agriculture Spokesman Hamed Abdel-Dayem told Reuters that the government aims to increase cotton production to hit 1.4 million qintars (160 kg) in the fiscal year 2017/2018, compared to 700,000 qintars a year ago.

Abdel-Dayem added that the government seeks to push up the price of the long staple cotton to more than 3,000 Egyptian pounds ($US 168.07) per qintar, highlighting that all of the cotton will be exported.

On July 11, Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi also held a meeting with Prime Minister Sherif Ismail as well as the ministers of agriculture and trade and the public enterprise sector in order to discuss ways of boosting the famed industry.
https://egyptianstreets.com/2017/08...cotton-production-revive-white-gold-industry/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> the famed industry.



Indeed it is. Legendary. 

A lot of other stuff happening lately I can't even keep up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Some national projects to be opened in 2018

Here are about 42 of them.. very impressive..

https://www.facebook.com/GreatEgyptOfficial*







"Egypt" is not a coincidence


*ليست صدفة أن تكون مصر أول دولة على كوكب الأرض منذ آلاف السنين.
ليست صدفة تأخذ اسمها مصر من اسم ابن سيدنا نوح عليه السلام.
ليست صدفة أن يولد فيها نبى الله إدريس.. ويكون أول من كتب الأحرف بيده وأول من فصل الملابس ليلبسها البشر.
ليست صدفة أن يطلق الناس منذ فجر التاريخ على النقود والأموال مصارى مشتق من مصر.
ليست صدفة أن يشترى أحد المصريين نبى الله يوسف ويعيش ويموت في مصر. 
ليست صدفة أن تكون فيها خزائن الأرض ويكون نبى الله بمثابة رئيس الوزراء فيها.
ليست صدفة أن يأتى اليها كل بنى إسرائيل وعلى رأسهم نبى الله يعقوب وزوجته وأولاده. 
ليست صدفة أن يولد فيها ويكبر فيها نبى الله موسى ويكلمه الله في الواد المقدس طوى وتكون المره الأولى والأخيره أن يصل صوت الله إلى الأرض ويسمعه بشر في مصر. 
ليست صدفة أن يشق الله فبها لنبى الله موسى طريق في البحر لينقذه ومن معه وفى نفس الوقت يهلك فرعون ومن معه على نفس الطريق.
ليست صدفة أن يضرب فيها نبى الله موسى الحجر فيخرج منه أثنى عشر عين من الماء ليشرب كل فريق من بنى إسرائيل. 
ليست صدفة أن ينزل الله على بنى إسرائيل فيها المن والسلوى.
ليست صدفة أن تنزل التوراه على سيدنا موسى فيها.
ليست صدفة أن يبين الله فيها ضلال بنى إسرائيل وبينهم رسول موسى ونبى أخاه هارون ويتركون عبادة الله ويعبدون العجل. 
ليست صدفة أن تختارها مريم ابنة عمران ومعها طفلها الرضيع نبى الله ورسوله عيسى بن مريم.. مريم التي احصنت فرجها مريم التي ذكرها القرآن ومعها امرأة فرعون مثل للذين آمنوا.
ليست صدفة أن تظل فيها مريم ورسول الله عيسى بن مريم سبع سنوات.
ليست صدفة أن يستعين نصارى مصر بالمسلمين لكى يخلصوهم من احتلال الرومان النصارى مثلهم. 
ليست صدفة أن تذكر مصر في القرآن خمس مرات صراحة والعديد من المرات تكون إشارة إلى مصر. 
ليست صدفة أن تكون أمنا هاجر زوجة نبى وخليل الله سيدنا إبراهيم مصرية.
ليست صدفة أن يقول رسول الله عن مصر استوصوا بأهلها خيرا. 
ليست صدفة أن يقول عمر بن العاص إن إمارة مصر تعدل كل باقى دولة الخلافة.
ليست صدفة أن تحدث المجاعة في شبة الجزيرة العربيه ويموت الناس جوعا. 
ويرسل الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب بطلب الغوث من مصر ويكتب ثلاث كلمات فقط واغوثاه واغوثاه واغوثاه والسلام.
فيجتمع المصريين ويقررون إنقاذ إخوانهم في شبة الجزيرة العربيه ويرسلون قافلة أولها في المدينة المنورة وآخرها في القاهره. 
ويدعى الفاروق سيدنا عمر لمصر وأهلها بالخير والنماء والرخاء.
ليست صدفة أن تكون البلد الوحيد الذي ذكر في كل الكتب السماويه التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن الكريم. 
وأخيرا ليست صدفة 
أن يختص الله في القرآن الكريم مكانين بالأمن والأمان؛ الأول بيت الله الحرام وأول بيت وضع للناس في مكة، والمكان الثانى هو مصر بطولها وعرضها. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين.
صدق الله العظيم.*
*حفظ الله مصر وشعبها*


*الكاتب السعودي " علاء محضر "*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

About darn time they'd finally started the development of Maspero Triangle. Downtown cairo dederves to be a decent business district, not slums.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203070316502368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt prepares for ‘education revolution’ launch in September*

Egypt to start implementing a new education system in September, Education Minister Tariq Shawki said in a press conference on Monday. 

The beginning of the implementation of the system in September will be compulsory in early childhood KG1, KG2, and the first grade, for all public and private schools.

In an effort to implement the strategy of the government 2030, Shawki pointed out that the new system comes to reflect the articles of the constitution to emphasize the proficiency of the Arabic language among pupils.
The “unified content” is highlighted as the main feature of the new educational system, including “Arabic, Mathematics, Science and Social Studies”, in addition to English, religious education and activities.

According to local news reports, the curricula in the new system will be unified in various public and private schools. And that the study will be a unified content based on the study of some themes of more than one specialty. And this means that there are topics that link the curricula of Arabic language, science, mathematics and social studies to be taught to the child in primary school.

Shawki said that education system has failed to instil moral and ethical values into students. He attributed the decline in the educational level of graduates to the fact that students focus on attaining high grades rather than understanding.

“The study will be unified in the new system in Arabic language next September, during the period from kindergartens to the sixth grade primary in all public schools whether Arabic and languages, so that students be proficient in Arabic and English languages,” he added.

He said that students enrolled in kindergartens in the new educational system when they reach the secondary stage there will be a new wide range of choices, including the language group, or technology, or robots study, science and computing applications.

The new system will not include examinations for all students in early childhood (kindergarten to third grade primary), and will otherwise include applied tests to measure the skills of understanding rather than conservation and dictation.

Shawki explained that all students in government schools from the second grade until the third preparatory stage will not be subject to the new education system, until the old education system ends in 2026 with the graduation of the last student at different stages.

http://www.egyptindependent.com/egypt-prepares-education-revolution-launch-september/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The new system will not include examinations for all students in early childhood (kindergarten to third grade primary), and will otherwise include applied tests to measure the skills of understanding rather than conservation and dictation.



That's the best part of this new educational program. Need to get away from the memorization aspect of education since that doesn't help the learning process. Most of those exams are strictly based on memorization and not methods that really teach, sanaweyya 3ama being a primary example. 

Back in the day, 3 of my cousins failed it 4 times in a row. It was just overwhelming memorization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's the best part of this new educational program. Need to get away from the memorization aspect of education since that doesn't help the learning process. Most of those exams are strictly based on memorization and not methods that really teach, sanaweyya 3ama being a primary example.
> 
> Back in the day, 3 of my cousins failed it 4 times in a row. It was just overwhelming memorization.


Memorisation is important like for formulae and other technical matters, but understanding is more important since it makes memorisation easier and long lasting..while memorisation alone is usually a short memory matter, quickly erased and forgotten..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Al assar: We are working on the production of the first Egyptian computer and solar water desalination equipment
















One of the advantages of this machine is to prevent the cracking of the asphalt layer again..

Note to the left of the pictures of the Egyptian flag with Sweden and Canada and the image of the Egyptian engineer Dr. Abdel Halim Omar, owner of the invention..

War Factory 144 "Benha Electronic Industries" makes these cameras called «officers shoulders cameras» and modern radars
















The General Directorate of Traffic revealed the details of the modern camera, it contains a small recording device contains a memory connected to a 10 cm x 5 cm camera with one of the latest imaging technology that works with HD, and features easy to carry on the left shoulder of the officer.

The camera works for 120 hours continuously or intermittently and then is unloaded with 15 working days manually and the files are archived, the battery operates between 7 hours and 10 hours.

While the new radar works to capture 6 lanes at the rate of two different traffic directions, and to identify the vehicle(s) that exceeds the legal speed..The Radar was installed at the top of the October Bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Note to the left of the pictures of the Egyptian flag with Sweden and Canada and the image of the Egyptian engineer Dr. Abdel Halim Omar, owner of the invention..



I was reading about this the other day, pretty cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

*ماشاء الله*

The final design and construction of the Al-Fattah al-Alim in the new administrative capital will be completed by the end of the next holy month of Ramadan ISA, and the first prayer will be held in the mosque during Eid al-Fitr. It is one of the largest mosques around the world, with an area of 122,000 square meters and will be the main mosque of the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Red Sea Governor: The announcements of bigger discoveries than the Zohr field will be made soon, as the results of seismic surveys of Egyptian economic waters in the Red Sea showed the presence of large quantities of oil reserves. The Ministry of Petroleum will then offer a global bid for oil and gas exploration in those areas..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996485411978530817


----------



## The SC

*«Sisi» reveals a breakthrough in the negotiations of the Ethiopian Renaissance Dam
*





President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi said that there has been a change and a breakthrough in the file of the Ethiopian Renaissance Dam, which took place during the past two days, referring to the consultations held by the Egyptian delegation in Ethiopia on Tuesday.

http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=16052018&id=f5607f40-cf2d-4164-affc-3f140be54b2b


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Red Sea Governor: The announcements of bigger discoveries than the Zohr field will be made soon, as the results of seismic surveys of Egyptian economic waters in the Red Sea showed the presence of large quantities of oil reserves. The Ministry of Petroleum will then offer a global bid for oil and gas exploration in those areas..



Brings back memories of that Uranium thread we were talking about with Saif. If there is plenty of oil in Libya, and then all the way in Saudiya and only some had been discovered in the Red Sea but nothing of huge worth and exploration was never fully pursued because of mainly 2 reasons: the Red Sea was always viewed as primarily the major passageway of the southern end of the Suez Canal and so commercial transit was given the attention for that only, although there were a few oil rig platforms operating on a smaller scale and the other reason was the eco system combined with the tourism platform of the Red Sea Sinai coast was taken seriously and hampered many efforts to explore oil.

We knew there must be vast amounts of untapped oil reserves (and even gas for that matter) not only in the Red Sea but throughout central and especially western Egypt. Now one half of that observation has come to fruition and I can almost guarantee you within a few years, the western desert will yield the same results. 



The SC said:


> *«Sisi» reveals a breakthrough in the negotiations of the Ethiopian Renaissance Dam
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi said that there has been a change and a breakthrough in the file of the Ethiopian Renaissance Dam, which took place during the past two days, referring to the consultations held by the Egyptian delegation in Ethiopia on Tuesday.
> 
> http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=16052018&id=f5607f40-cf2d-4164-affc-3f140be54b2b



@wedi , how's this for diplomacy? We said we would exhaust all diplomatic channels until there are either amicable results or there was nothing left but the difficult option. Seems Egyptian insistence and constant diplomatic pressure might have payed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's your girlfriend, @The SC.  She's at it again, bro. She's doing amazing things for the country MashAllah.
Besides her strong involvement in bringing better sanitation and infrastructure to poor villages, she's in charge of reaching out for great cooperation proects such as this one with Spain.

*Egypt signs new grant agreement with Spain supporting NCJS*






Minister of Investment and International Cooperation Sahar Nasr signed on Wednesday the third phase of a grant agreement with Spain’s Ambassador to Egypt Arturo Avello Diez del Corral for supporting the National Centre for Judicial Studies (NCJS) project.

The new Spanish grant agreement is estimated at EGP 150,000, while the previous phases were worth EGP 600,000. Omar Hafiz, deputy minister of justice, attended the signing ceremony.

Nasr emphasised that her ministry pays attention to supporting the Justice Ministry, especially in fighting corruption, noting that the Spanish grant aims to share experience and build capacity in the field of justice, in which Spain is enjoying remarkable experiences such as gender equality and fighting corruption, money laundering, bribery, and electronic crimes.

The minister clarified that the NCJS was already benefited by two phases of the project through courses and training.

*Nasr said that the courses were specialised in bankruptcy cases, compensation, rent, family, resumed appeals, international humanitarian law, violence against women and family crimes, anti-corruption, and illegal migration, among other areas.*

She stressed that the scholarship activities include organising study visits to Spain to learn about their experiences in combating corruption, money laundering, bribery, cybercrimes, and other related activities.

Nasr praised the cooperation with Spain, adding that a number of grant agreements have been signed between both sides to support local entities including the Ministry of Interior, the NCJS, and the Ministry of Health.

Nasr mentioned that the next period will witness new bilateral cooperation on railways and water desalination plants, as Spain has competitive advantages in those areas.

The Spanish ambassador stressed his country’s keenness on supporting Egypt in various fields, especially economically.

https://eklutdvotyzsri.dailynewsseg...w-grant-agreement-with-spain-supporting-ncjs/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's your girlfriend, @The SC.  She's at it again, bro. She's doing amazing things for the country MashAllah.
> Besides her strong involvement in bringing better sanitation and infrastructure to poor villages, she's in charge of reaching out for great cooperation proects such as this one with Spain.
> 
> *Egypt signs new grant agreement with Spain supporting NCJS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Investment and International Cooperation Sahar Nasr signed on Wednesday the third phase of a grant agreement with Spain’s Ambassador to Egypt Arturo Avello Diez del Corral for supporting the National Centre for Judicial Studies (NCJS) project.
> 
> The new Spanish grant agreement is estimated at EGP 150,000, while the previous phases were worth EGP 600,000. Omar Hafiz, deputy minister of justice, attended the signing ceremony.
> 
> Nasr emphasised that her ministry pays attention to supporting the Justice Ministry, especially in fighting corruption, noting that the Spanish grant aims to share experience and build capacity in the field of justice, in which Spain is enjoying remarkable experiences such as gender equality and fighting corruption, money laundering, bribery, and electronic crimes.
> 
> The minister clarified that the NCJS was already benefited by two phases of the project through courses and training.
> 
> *Nasr said that the courses were specialised in bankruptcy cases, compensation, rent, family, resumed appeals, international humanitarian law, violence against women and family crimes, anti-corruption, and illegal migration, among other areas.*
> 
> She stressed that the scholarship activities include organising study visits to Spain to learn about their experiences in combating corruption, money laundering, bribery, cybercrimes, and other related activities.
> 
> Nasr praised the cooperation with Spain, adding that a number of grant agreements have been signed between both sides to support local entities including the Ministry of Interior, the NCJS, and the Ministry of Health.
> 
> Nasr mentioned that the next period will witness new bilateral cooperation on railways and water desalination plants, as Spain has competitive advantages in those areas.
> 
> The Spanish ambassador stressed his country’s keenness on supporting Egypt in various fields, especially economically.
> 
> https://eklutdvotyzsri.dailynewsseg...w-grant-agreement-with-spain-supporting-ncjs/


She is really something..isn't she?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

- Over the past 4 years we have completed 11 thousand projects with 3 projects per day at a cost of LE 20 trillion


- By mid-2019 we will finish reclamation of one million acres


- An ambitious plan for the development of the petroleum sector was implemented and 62 exploration and exploitation agreements were signed


- We succeeded in getting pure drinking water to 96% of Egyptian households


- The word Egypt has become heard in all forums and its positions have become a place of respect and appreciation of all


- A survey was carried out to detect the CL virus on 5.2 million people and the treatment was provided to 1.4 million patients at a cost of about 3.7 billion pounds​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian gas reserves in the Red and Mediterranean region may exceed 400 trillion cubic feet..
*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510433892402408




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

The SC said:


> *Egyptian gas reserves in the Red and Mediterranean region may exceed 400 trillion cubic feet..
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510433892402408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Speaking of which...

*Italian company discovers massive gas find off Egyptian coast: Report*
Wednesday 27 June 2018 16:58 UTC

An Italian energy company has reportedly discovered a gas field off the Egyptian coast three times larger than one found in 2015 which was described as the largest ever found in he Mediterranean.

According to Egyptian Ministry of Oil officials cited in an Egyptian Independent report, Rome-based ENI will soon announce the Noor field find in the North Sinai Shorouk concession.

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/i...ive-gas-find-egyptian-coast-reports-969358865

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egyptian gas reserves in the Red and Mediterranean region may exceed 400 trillion cubic feet..
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510433892402408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Excellent news. The new location they've just discovered is going to make a huge additional impact to the already large LNG project out of Zohr which you mentioned above in post 324. This new one has even Israel turning its head lol. Imagine another field that has the potential to be much larger than Zohr? Rabenna Kareem!

And then there is this.

Egypt to build the largest Petrochemical Complex in the Middle East on an area of five million sqm in the economic zone of the Suez Canal in Ain Sukhna, creating 48,000 jobs. Things are looking up and up and up, ma bro, MashAllah wal Hamdulillah.

https://www.cnbcarabia.com/news/view/42277#.WzbKMIz20Sc.twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani191

Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent news. The new location they've just discovered is going to make a huge additional impact to the already large LNG project out of Zohr which you mentioned above in post 324. This new one has even Israel turning its head lol. Imagine another field that has the potential to be much larger than Zohr? Rabenna Kareem!
> 
> And then there is this.
> 
> Egypt to build the largest Petrochemical Complex in the Middle East on an area of five million sqm in the economic zone of the Suez Canal in Ain Sukhna, creating 48,000 jobs. Things are looking up and up and up, ma bro, MashAllah wal Hamdulillah.
> 
> https://www.cnbcarabia.com/news/view/42277#.WzbKMIz20Sc.twitter


our economy dont depend on oil or gas


----------



## Gomig-21

dani191 said:


> our economy dont depend on oil or gas



"turning its head" means it was surprised. It's nothing bad or negative in case you're not familiar with that saying.
Shalom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt Begins Implementing Largest Public Budget in its History*

The budget reflects the government’s plan to raise the North African nation’s economic growth to 5.8 percent during FY 2018-2019 and to 6.5-7 percent over the medium-term in a bid to rein in inflation rate and cut it below 10 percent, he explained.

https://aawsat.com/english/home/art...mplementing-largest-public-budget-its-history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt Approves Establishment of $11 Billion Sovereign Wealth Fund*

https://aawsat.com/english/home/art...stablishment-11-billion-sovereign-wealth-fund

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

*Egypt inaugurates 1.1 bln USD cement, marble production complex*

Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-16 00:10:23|

CAIRO, Aug. 15 (Xinhua) -- Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi inaugurated a cement and marble production complex worth 1.1 billion U.S. dollars south of Cairo on Wednesday.

The 500-hectare industrial complex is located 12 km north of the Upper Egyptian governorate of Beni Suef, official Ahram news site reported.

It took 21 months to complete the complex, which includes three cement plants with an annual production capacity of 12 million tonnes, it added.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-08/16/c_137393220.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

*Traders Seeking Refuge From Volatility Will Find It in Egypt*


Egyptian pound has been relatively immune to currency sell-off
Nation’s bond yields are among the highest in emerging markets


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-refuge-from-volatility-will-find-it-in-egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The project includes the Jalaleh road and its sub-links with a total length of 117 km, which aims to create an alternative secure traffic axis instead of the coastal road in the distance from Ain Sukhna to Zafarana.

The Jalaleh Resort is considered a qualitative step in the level of tourism services in Egypt in terms of integration of all elements of tourism from hotels, villas, chalets, water parks, recreational and commercial activities.

The city of Jalaleh is located on the highest hill of the Jalaleh plateau, which includes all services and facilities and the University of Jalaleh, which was world-class designed and has 13 faculties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

This video summarizes the latest achievements in the Egyptian roadway network megaproject.










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156461092365498





Central Business District in the New Capital.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2113074162240421

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## un4given.1991

Crocodile said:


> Central Business District in the New Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2113074162240421


Nice
But it would be more interesting (also Egyptian) if they have added one or more pyramids as a Convention center or stock exchange market & .......
The *Palace of Peace and Reconciliation(Astana)









Iran National Parliament Building










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

7777 projects executed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038063485542907905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038660191540133888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Opening of 34 Japanese schools on September the 22nd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038880046725967872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039233310759759876

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040965492880683009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039503576383537153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041395616813907969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

"The drilling will start in the north of El Arish and there may be reserves of about 4-6 trillion cubic feet of gas and up to 20 trillion cubic feet in the Emtiaz region," said Patrick Oleman Ward, chief executive of Emarati Dana Gas.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095611692489289728
The solar power project in the village of Bennaban in Aswan, the largest solar power project in the world, to produce 2000 megawatts of electricity. It is located on an area of 10 thousand acres on the desert road "Aswan - Cairo". Implemented by 40 Egyptian and international companies at an investment cost of 3.4 billion euros..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095787182114131968


----------



## AsianLion

So Egypt will ever fight a war with Israel again or its just now brother brother between the two nations, why need to buy expensive military hardware.


----------



## The SC

AsianUnion said:


> So Egypt will ever fight a war with Israel again or its just now brother brother between the two nations, why need to buy expensive military hardware.


No war in the horizon..but better be safe than sorry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The new Capital..part1





The new Capital..part2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The complex of cement factories in Beni Suef .. the largest cement production plant in the world





General Assembly (Petrojet) 2020




*
*AOI Electronics factory*
*



*
*El-Nasr Intermediate Chemicals Company is present everywhere in Egypt ... an integrated system for strategic industries*
*



*


----------



## The SC

*Other industries*
















*To produce 1000 railway carriages annually .. We are working on developing the factory




*


----------



## The SC

*Other new cities















*
The GDP will remain 441 billion dollars in 2021, and this is an accomplishment (it was 250 billion in 2017)

The Ministry of Public Business Sector announced the establishment of *the largest spinning and weaving factory in the world, to be established in the city of Mahalla*, as part of a plan to develop the government textile sector, in cooperation with the Swiss Ritter Company, to be a partner in developing the factories of the holding company.

According to the announcement, the new factory will be the largest yarn factory in the world with 182,000 cotton mardenes under one roof, where the new factory contains an open-end thread production line consisting of 6 machines, in addition to the most efficient compact machine in the world, and the latest lightening and cleaning line consisting of 42 card machines, 18 drawing machines, 23 combing machines, and 16 twisting machines. The factory also includes 112 compact compact yarn machines, each machine contains 1632 spindles, and a length of 63 meters. These machines will be made by the Swiss company Ritter, to produce high-quality thin threads , Spun from 100% Egyptian long-staple cotton.

Mahalla

*The development of the Egyptian oil sector





*


----------



## Constantin84

The SC said:


> *Other new cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The GDP will remain 441 billion dollars in 2021, and this is an accomplishment (it was 250 billion in 2017)
> 
> The Ministry of Public Business Sector announced the establishment of *the largest spinning and weaving factory in the world, to be established in the city of Mahalla*, as part of a plan to develop the government textile sector, in cooperation with the Swiss Ritter Company, to be a partner in developing the factories of the holding company.
> 
> According to the announcement, the new factory will be the largest yarn factory in the world with 182,000 cotton mardenes under one roof, where the new factory contains an open-end thread production line consisting of 6 machines, in addition to the most efficient compact machine in the world, and the latest lightening and cleaning line consisting of 42 card machines, 18 drawing machines, 23 combing machines, and 16 twisting machines. The factory also includes 112 compact compact yarn machines, each machine contains 1632 spindles, and a length of 63 meters. These machines will be made by the Swiss company Ritter, to produce high-quality thin threads , Spun from 100% Egyptian long-staple cotton.
> 
> Mahalla
> 
> *The development of the Egyptian oil sector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From where did you pull the 440 billion for Egyptian GDP....It was 280 billion in 2019 and it will see a drop this year due to corona.


----------



## The SC

Constantin84 said:


> From where did you pull the 440 billion for Egyptian GDP....It was 280 billion in 2019 and it will see a drop this year due to corona.


*GDP in Egypt is expected to reach 315.00 USD Billion by the end of 2020, according to Trading Economics global macro models and analysts expectations. In the long-term, the Egypt GDP is projected to trend around 330.00 USD Billion in 2021 and 345.00 USD Billion in 2022, according to our econometric models.*

https://tradingeconomics.com/egypt/gdp

These projections are based on the an exchange rate of 16.5 Egyptian pound to 1 Dollar
Now the Egyptian Government and the market is talking about 15 to 1..so do the math..


----------



## Constantin84

The SC said:


> *GDP in Egypt is expected to reach 315.00 USD Billion by the end of 2020, according to Trading Economics global macro models and analysts expectations. In the long-term, the Egypt GDP is projected to trend around 330.00 USD Billion in 2021 and 345.00 USD Billion in 2022, according to our econometric models.*
> 
> https://tradingeconomics.com/egypt/gdp
> 
> These projections are based on the an exchange rate of 16.5 Egyptian pound to 1 Dollar
> Now the Egyptian Government and the market is talking about 15 to 1..so do the math..


Your own links contradicts you....I like that the Egyptian government is confident ,although the turism sector which accounts for a large share of Egypt's revenue ,will be non existent in 2020.Shall we add that even food imports that Egypt is so heavily reliant may turn out costlier than ever due to corona crisis.


----------



## The SC

Constantin84 said:


> Your own links contradicts you....I like that the Egyptian government is confident ,although the turism sector which accounts for a large share of Egypt's revenue ,will be non existent in 2020.Shall we add that even food imports that Egypt is so heavily reliant may turn out costlier than ever due to corona crisis.


Egypt is one of the few countries that are still doing good economically, despite this Corona virus..
Have you done the math or you want projections till 2030 even based on 16.5 pounds to a dollar..
But i guess you were just confused and have a comprehension problem.. since I have explained where the difference came from..now you are showing your Romanian complex.. instead of doing some search..

*Chart: The World’s Largest 10 Economies in 2030*

"Possibly the biggest surprise on the list is Egypt, a country that Standard Chartered sees growing at a torrid pace over this timeframe. 

If comparing using the 2017 IMF figures, the difference between the two numbers is an astonishing 583%. This makes such a projection quite ambitious, especially considering that organizations such as the IMF see Egypt averaging closer to 8% in annual GDP growth (PPP) over the next few years."

https://www.visualcapitalist.com/worlds-largest-10-economies-2030/https://www.visualcapitalist.com/worlds-largest-10-economies-2030/


----------



## Constantin84

The SC said:


> Egypt is one of the few countries that are still doing good economically, despite this Corona virus..
> Have you done the math or you want projections till 2030 even based on 16.5 pounds to a dollar..
> But i guess you were just confused and have a comprehension problem.. since I have explained where the difference came from..now you are showing your Romanian complex..


What does me being Romanian have with the fact that you just added 110 billion $ to every prediction about Egypts gdp out of thin air ?


----------



## The SC

Constantin84 said:


> What does me being Romanian have with the fact that you just added 110 billion $ to every prediction about Egypts gdp out of thin air ?


I have explained why..It is because those projections are based on 16.5 to 1..and there are other projections more realistic and coming from the Egyptian Government based on 15 to 1$
Now you can go and take a look at the previous post..where I have added a good read for you..


----------



## Constantin84

The SC said:


> I have explained why..It is because those projections are based on 16.5 to 1..and there are other projections more realistic and coming from the Egyptian Government based on 15 to 1$
> Now you can go and take a look at the previous post..where I have added a good read for you..


That prediction is doubtful and until Egyptian currency hits 15/1 dollar we re just talking hypotethically. Assuming that Egypt will fare well during this crisis is absolutely ridiculous as the country heavily relies on tourism, foreign remittances and food imports for survival.


----------



## The SC

Constantin84 said:


> That prediction is doubtful and until Egyptian currency hits 15/1 dollar we re just talking hypotethically. Assuming that Egypt will fare well during this crisis is absolutely ridiculous as the country heavily relies on tourism, foreign remittances and food imports for survival.


This crisis will be finished in about a month.. Egypt already has all its industry working unlike most of the other countries..The food thing Egypt has enough strategic reserves for up to 6 months and working on expending it to 9 months and a year very soon..Tourism wise everyone is hit..and Egypt does not count on that sector..we saw it when Russian tourists couldn't go to Egypt for a few years..but it is a plus..
The world can't stay on lock down like this anyway ..most economies are hit hard and by mid-May most countries will get back to work..


----------



## The SC

Sinai development
$37 billion cost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Deputy Minister of Housing: An integrated plan is being implemented to build 30 new cities





*

*The economic zone of the Suez Canal and the projects in it





*

*A local Egyptian factory will be built for rail cars, tractors and spare parts






*

===============================================

11 new petrochemical production projects with investments of about 19 billion dollars are being implemented and studied

11 new projects for the production of petrochemicals with a total investment cost estimated at about $ 19 billion, including two giant refining and petrochemical complexes in the economic zone at the axis of the Suez Canal and the new city of El Alamein are being implemented and studied in order to activate the state’s vision to develop the two regions, as well as development projects and raise efficiency and increase production capacity with a number of existing petrochemical production projects , Pointing out that the sites designated for the establishment of new projects were chosen based on accurate studies in order to take advantage of all the available ingredients and the proximity to sources of nutrition and projects and logistical facilities that have been established in all governorates to facilitate the movement of freight, handling and export of products in a manner that reduces costs and maximizes project economics. In support of achieving its ultimate goal of adding value.

The report that Engineer Tariq Al Mulla received from the Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources from the chemist, Saad Hilal, President of the Egyptian Petrochemical Holding Company, on the position of projects that are being implemented with the aim of increasing local production of petrochemicals and enhancing the added value, explaining that they are going in a good way to complete the procedures for implementation after submitting them to the Supreme Committee For projects headed by Mr. Engineer and Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources, these projects come at the forefront of the refining and petrochemical complex in the economic zone at the axis of the Suez Canal with investments of $ 7.5 billion and a production capacity of 2.2 million tons annually of petrochemical products and 650,000 tons of petroleum products, where a major principles agreement was concluded to implement The project with the American Bechtel Company and conducting a detailed feasibility study with the knowledge of Wood International and agreement on financing with US financing institutions US DFC, US EXIM BANK, and with regard to the refining and petrochemical complex in the new city of El Alamein with investments of 8.5 billion dollars to produce one million tons annually of petrochemical products and 850 A thousand tons of petroleum products were concluded He exceeded key principles with the partners from the English consortium BSW and Shird, and started detailed studies of the project that had been received for the land allocated for construction by the two teachers. An industrial complex for small and medium industries based on the products of El Alamein Complex.

With regard to the project of producing butadiene or synthetic rubber in the ETHEDCO complex in Alexandria, the report stated that the contract of the general contractor was signed with the Egyptian Petrojet alliance and the Italian Saipem and the signing of a principles agreement with the banks financing the project and work is currently underway for the project with an investment of $ 183 million with a production capacity of 36 thousand tons.

With regard to the project of producing methanol derivatives in Damietta, engineering designs have been completed, the contractor general contract has been signed with the Alliance of Sun Egypt and the Nile Valley and Zafcom, and a project consultant contract has been signed with Enppi, and early work has already begun on the project, whose investment is estimated at $ 117 million and will produce 110,000 tons annually Among the products of urea formaldehyde, naphthalene sulfon formaldehyde and specialized resins, which are used in the fertilizer, adhesives, precast concrete and other industries.

Concerning the project of producing medium-density wood panels MDF in Beheira Governorate, with investments of 217 million euros to produce 2.5 thousand square meters of wooden boards, the design contracts were concluded with the German Campbell Company and work is underway in addition to signing a contract for the general contractor of the project with Petrojet and an agreement was reached with a number of Egyptian banks To contribute to the financing.

With regard to the bio-ethanol project with investments of $ 110 million, a feasibility study has been carried out and agreement with shareholders to start procedures for establishing the company and signing memoranda of understanding to provide molasses as a feedstock for the project from sugar companies.

With regard to the project of logistics services for petrochemicals in Alexandria, whose investment cost is about 350 million dollars, and will be established on an area of 240,000 square meters with the aim of establishing a maritime platform to exploit the petrochemical platform to handle petroleum and petrochemical products. Global developments.

He also indicated that two new projects in Damietta are being studied, namely the polyacetal project, with investments of 400 million dollars to produce 50 thousand tons annually of polyacetal product, which is used in the manufacture of electrical appliances, electronics and auto parts, as well as the melamine production project in the land of Mobco in Damietta with a capacity of 60,000 tons annually. With investments of 260 million dollars and its production depends on urea, a study is also underway to set up a project to produce soda ash (sodium carbonate) in Kafr El-Sheikh Governorate.

The report pointed out that work is currently underway on developing projects, increasing production capacity, raising efficiency and developing resources, both at the Egyptian Petrochemical Company and Elap Company for the production of alkyl benzene in Alexandria.


*





 رئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصري 

‎رئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصري‎. Gefällt 2,7 Mio. Mal. ‎مهام الصفحة هي عرض أنشطة الحكومة المصرية والقرارات المهمة الصادرة من مجلس الوزراء، وليس تلقي الشكاوي.‎



www.facebook.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Development plan 2022 for Sinai:






The new Al Mansoura city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Seems every new city in Egypt is getting its own desalination plants.. mostly the ones near the sea be it the Mediterranean or the Red sea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What President Sisi is doing all over Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> What President Sisi is doing all over Egypt..



Yep, something that many don't know or see. I haven't seen this thread in a while and glad you've kept it going, my bro. Much appreciated. Those are a lot of great videos that one needs a lot of time to go through them. I have seen a couple already but I will take a look at them later ISA. Keep up the good work, bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Sinai development
> $37 billion cost



30 cities! 30 cities, man lol. People have no idea what's happening in Egypt under Sisi and all they think about is what makes terrible news headlines in the couple mall spots by a few of them scum sucking hogs way up north near Gaza.



The SC said:


> *Deputy Minister of Housing: An integrated plan is being implemented to build 30 new cities
> The economic zone of the Suez Canal and the projects in it*



The industrialization like what is happening in Ain Sokhna is out of this world! I was there last year as part of our Red Sea trip and I couldn't believe what is going on. The fisheries alone are a whole ball of game altogether. I forget which country it was that was seeking Egypt's help in creating successful fisheries because they saw the incredible success that was happening in that field. I'll try to look it up.



The SC said:


> What President Sisi is doing all over Egypt..



I think the biggest game changer that he's been pushing and making incredible success with is the unprecedented amount of housing projects that are going up which is why all these cities are needed which eventually will lead to the plan of pulling the majority of people out of the slums and into great places to live. This is really one of the best things IMO that he's doing, the housing development is truly remarkable.



The SC said:


> Seems every new city in Egypt is getting its own desalination plants.. mostly the ones near the sea be it the Mediterranean or the Red sea..



lol, look at the amount of construction going on. I'll tell you what, back in the late 70's and into 80 and 81, before he was assassinated, I remember watching Sadat's speeches with my father (Allah Yerhamu) and he spoke about it then! The need to create desalination plants all over the northern coast as well as the Red Sea in order to lessen Egypt's dependence on the Nile. So imagine that?! Sadat was talking about doing this back in the late 70's early 80's and who's actually pushing it and getting it done at an unprecedented pace now? Yep, El Rayis himself. Good stuff, SC bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> 30 cities! 30 cities, man lol. People have no idea what's happening in Egypt under Sisi and all they think about is what makes terrible news headlines in the couple mall spots by a few of them scum sucking hogs way up north near Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> The industrialization like what is happening in Ain Sokhna is out of this world! I was there last year as part of our Red Sea trip and I couldn't believe what is going on. The fisheries alone are a whole ball of game altogether. I forget which country it was that was seeking Egypt's help in creating successful fisheries because they saw the incredible success that was happening in that field. I'll try to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the biggest game changer that he's been pushing and making incredible success with is the unprecedented amount of housing projects that are going up which is why all these cities are needed which eventually will lead to the plan of pulling the majority of people out of the slums and into great places to live. This is really one of the best things IMO that he's doing, the housing development is truly remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, look at the amount of construction going on. I'll tell you what, back in the late 70's and into 80 and 81, before he was assassinated, I remember watching Sadat's speeches with my father (Allah Yerhamu) and he spoke about it then! The need to create desalination plants all over the northern coast as well as the Red Sea in order to lessen Egypt's dependence on the Nile. So imagine that?! Sadat was talking about doing this back in the late 70's early 80's and who's actually pushing it and getting it done at an unprecedented pace now? Yep, El Rayis himself. Good stuff, SC bro. Keep up the good work.


Yes Man.. it is even hard to keep up wit everything on a weekly basis..let alone on a daily basis.. it is just beyond normal belief..the amount of projects is stunning.. but not only that.. everything used for it is 4 th generation tech.. no wonder all major world economic institutions predict Egypt to be a G-20 nation by 2030.. Egypt can be considered one if not the most serious nation about turning the wheel of progress to its advantage.. the political will is there, the popular will is there.. all the institutions are there in fact..It is leading the other Arab nations by example..I am not easily impressed by anything in life.. but let me tell you brother..what is going on in Egypt right now is pretty impressive (I do confess though that it is almost the same feeling as for Saudi Arabia and the UAE of course.. albeit what each one is concentrating on might be different but by all means complementary)..and guess what, this is just the beginning..lol.. Allah o Akbar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes Man.. it is even hard to keep up wit everything on a weekly basis..let alone on a daily basis.. it is just beyond normal belief..the amount of projects is stunning.. but not only that.. everything used for it is 4 th generation tech.. no wonder all major world economic institutions predict Egypt to be a G-20 nation by 2030.. Egypt can be considered one if not the most serious nation about turning the wheel of progress to its advantage.. the political will is there, the popular will is there.. all the institutions are there in fact..It is leading the other Arab nations by example..I am not easily impressed by anything in life.. but let me tell you brother..what is going on in Egypt right now is pretty impressive (I do confess though that it is almost the same feeling as for Saudi Arabia and the UAE of course.. albeit what each one is concentrating on might be different but by all means complementary)..and guess what, this is just the beginning..lol.. Allah o Akbar!



Indeed it's staggering. The other interesting thing is how you really don't hear much of what is going on in the mainstream media or even international media, for that matter. They want to hear or talk about the chaos, instead. Things like the Egyptian army struggling against a few ISIS dirt bags is more attractive to them because it's negative information and negative information is more appealing to hear about. The same goes for Saudiya. You don't hear anything about the amazing programs MBS is setting up for the Saudi people. The universities or the fact that there are more women studying in universities than men! Some of this stuff is just too good to be thrown into media circles that always view bad news and the "better" news. Instead, you hear only about Houthi attacks and missiles or Saudiya bombing whatever in Yemen etc. It's too bad.

Another example is a Chinese member here (I believe I was discussing the EAF C-130s stopping in Pakistan) and I was telling him/her that maybe they were just refueling and their final destination is actually China since we know it is very involved in many projects in Egypt including the new capital. He says "New capital? I'm gonna have to do some catching up." There's a perfect example of how little known many of these things are including the construction of the new Cairo by some Chinese firms to a Chinese member on this forum! I thought that was tremendous and a perfect example of what I'm talking about. It's no fault of his and I certainly am not demeaning him for not knowing about that. It's just he's a victim of the lack of information that is out there and unless you are genuinely interested in that particular subject and attempt to seek out information on the goings on and steady updates, then you won't know anything about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@IblinI

*Egypt to become regional manufacturer for Chinese COVID-19 vaccine *
* Daily News Egypt 2 hours ago *
*



*
Minister of Health Hala Zayed and China’s Ambassador to Cairo Liao Liqiang met on Monday to discuss Egypt’s participation in Chinese clinical trials on possible vaccine for the novel coronavirus (COVID-19).

During the meeting, the two parties agreed that Egypt would be a regional African centre for producing Chinese coronavirus vaccine that proved effective in curing the virus. 

Ministry of Health Spokesperson Khaled Mogahed said in a statement that the meeting addressed the cooperation between Egypt’s Holding Company for Biological Products and Vaccines (VACSERA) and a Chinese company working in the field of drug production. 


Also on Monday, Egypt’s Ministry of Health reported 627 new coronavirus cases, and 50 new deaths. The country’s total number of confirmed cases reached 88,402 with 4,352 fatalities. A total of 28,924 cases have recovered and been discharged from quarantine facilities at hospitals.



Liqiang praised the cooperation between the two countries to combat the coronavirus, and extended Beijing’s support to Cairo at all levels. The Chinese ambassador also praised Egypt’s success in dealing with the health crisis. 

Meanwhile, Dr Jihan Al-Assal, Vice-President of the Scientific Committee to Combat Coronavirus, said that Egypt has now overcome the first wave of the virus, despite the infection not having disappeared yet.

In televised statements on Sunday evening, Al-Assal pointed out that Egypt has passed the peak phase of the virus. 

She further noted that though the notable decline in coronavirus infections is a good sign, the precautionary measures remain necessary to avoid any sudden increase. 

Read the whole article here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is preparing to establish the largest sugar silo in the world, in cooperation with the Emirates, where construction of the factory will be completed entirely this year*


Egypt will open the factory in West Minya in October 2020, with production starting in February 2021, as it includes a silo with a storage capacity of 417,000 tons to store white sugar.

The silo has a diameter of 124 meters, a depth of 65 meters, and a height of 40 meters, making it the largest silo ever built in the world.

The channel responsible for the factory confirmed in previous statements that the factory is the largest beet sugar factory in the world with investments of about one billion dollars, to produce more than 900 thousand tons annually, along with the development and reclamation of 181 thousand acres of desert land using groundwater, to produce 2.5 million tons Of sugar beets per year, and other strategic crops such as wheat, corn and chickpeas.

The project contributes to bridge 75% of the gap between sugar production and consumption in Egypt, which is currently 1.1 million tons annually.

The project will contribute to save $ 900 million in imports annually, and will also export by-products of up to 120 million tons annually.

Besides the production of white sugar, the company’s project aims to produce 216,000 tons of beet pulp and 243,000 tons of molasses annually, and it is intended to export them entirely abroad.

The project is the largest industrial agricultural project in Egypt since 1952, which includes reclaiming a large area of desert land.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284551178706190342

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The largest sugar silo in the world? Wow, that's ambitious but it's good you know why? Because you know how much we like our sugar with out tea right? Or is it our tea with sugar? lol!  Mabrouk aleina coming on toward Eid El Adha InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The largest sugar silo in the world? Wow, that's ambitious but it's good you know why? Because you know how much we like our sugar with out tea right? Or is it our tea with sugar? lol!  Mabrouk aleina coming on toward Eid El Adha InshaAllah.


HaHaHa..Yes almost sugar with a bit of tea..lol

The thing I have noticed though is that most Projects are self paid in short periods of time.. and on top of it.. they save billions in imports..reclaimed lands and even will generate profits..It is a very smart move, savig billions and at the same time generating profits..this is the right path for a nation to advance..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> HaHaHa..Yes almost sugar with a bit of tea..lol
> 
> The thing I have noticed though is that most Projects are self paid in short periods of time.. and on top of it.. they save billions in imports..reclaimed lands and even will generate profits..It is a very smart move, savig billions and at the same time generating profits..this is the right path for a nation to advance..



And then there's the factor of these projects, no matter how large or how small or how complicated or how many people or countries or other programs tied into them to complicate them even more, they still manage to turn hem out in record times. Every time I read the completion of something or another, it's almost always accompanied by "and the project estimated to take XX amount of years was completed in a little less than 2/3 that predicted time" always finishing ahead of schedule most likely because of the incentives and clauses put into the contracts for bonuses for early completions. That usually motivates anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And then there's the factor of these projects, no matter how large or how small or how complicated or how many people or countries or other programs tied into them to complicate them even more, they still manage to turn hem out in record times. Every time I read the completion of something or another, it's almost always accompanied by "and the project estimated to take XX amount of years was completed in a little less than 2/3 that predicted time" always finishing ahead of schedule most likely because of the incentives and clauses put into the contracts for bonuses for early completions. That usually motivates anyone.


Yes all that make it more amazing..
I believe there is an important factor behind these projects' short time on top of what you already mentioned and it is the efficiency of the supervision by the Egyptian military of almost all of these projects run by private companies ..there is no joke or cheating or dragging of feet with the military..all is done in clock work efficiency..I even heard Sisi giving 2 years time frames for projects supposed to take 4 or 5 years by civilian firms.. I bet he consulted his experts before giving these time frames..he wants the best and in minimum time required..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Good stuff, SC, bro.

I'm going to do a whole write-up on the new administrative capital with lots of pictures and updates. It's truly amazing what is going on in the country not only with that, but everywhere you look or turn your head, there's a modernization or improvement of some sorts happening. The incredible amounts of housings that are being put up in record time and given to many families in order to get rid of as many slums as possible, one at a time is at an unprecedented pace! And these new housing, some of them are right on the water or they've created canals from the seas to make lakes and huge ponds within these new, multi-building housing centers to give them that feeling of being near water and not just desert and what a difference just that little concept makes.

Sisi is turning this country around and no one outside of Egypt or in the now-how is really seeing these things. All they see is the stuff they want to portray as negative to suit their hatred which is a real shame. But it is what it is and I'll be back probably tomorrow morning to write up about the new capital and post pictures.

In the meantime, 
Youssef Ghali Engineer from Egypt has won NASA's Venus Rover challenge to create a spacecraft to explore Venus withstanding temp. up to 455 degrees Celsius.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Sisi: I dream of exporting 100 billion dollars of yarn and fabric in the coming years

https://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=28072020&id=bb29a858-0dc0-4f2b-a7ef-e6b73d6cad15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is an upcoming economic power because it possesses the most important wealth, which is human wealth and an enormous amount of minds. Egypt is a giant that is waking up..*

Projects that were implemented from 2014 until today

*New Cities
*
- The new administrative capital
- New Alamein City
- The new city of Rafah
- New East Port Said, "Salam Egypt"
- New Ismailia City
- New Mansoura City
- City of Majesty
- New Aswan City
- Rashid New City
- New Sheikh Zayed City, northwest of Sheikh Zayed
- Nasr City, west of Assiut
- New West Qena City
- Alexandria New City
- New Assiut city
- New Suez City

*Housing and the elimination of slums
*
- Bashayer Al-Khair 1, Alexandria
- Bashayer Al-Khair 2
- Bashayer Al-Khair 3
- Asmarat 1 District, Mokattam
- Al Asmarat District 2
- Asmarat District 3
- Mahrousa 1, in the city of peace
- El Mahrousa 2
- Our people 1 in the city of peace
- Our people 2
- Social housing in New Cairo
- Social housing in the city of Sunrise
- Social housing in Badr city
- Social housing in Gamasa
- Social housing in the new Nubaria city
- Social housing in North Sinai Governorate in (Al-Arish, Bir al-Abed, Al-Sabil District, Nakhl, and Al-Hasana)
- Social housing in Sharkia governorate in (Al-Hussainiya, Awlad Saqr, Belbeis, Mashtool Al-Souk, Faqous, Al-Qurain, - Abu Kabir, Kafr Saqr, San Al-Hajar, Salhiya, Hehia, Zagazig, and Asalouji)
- Social housing in the governorate of Qaliubiya in (Al-Khanka, Shebin al-Qanater, Toukh, Al-Khosous, Qalioub, Shubra al-Khaimah)
- Social housing in Sadat City
- Social housing in the tenth of Ramadan
- Social housing in October Gardens
- Social housing in 6 October City
- Social housing in Borg El Arab
- Social housing in South Sinai in (Tor Sinai, Abu Zenimah, Nuweiba)
- Social housing in Port Fouad
- Social housing in Suez Governorate
- Social housing in Port Said governorate in (Freedom and Peace, Anchorage)
- Social housing in Ismailia governorate in (the future, the fishmongers)
- Social housing in Luxor Governorate in (Al-Zayniyah, Al-Dair, Al-Rihab)
- Social housing in the new city of Taiba, Luxor Governorate
- Social housing in Minya Governorate (Maqousa, Samlout, Matay, Mallawi, Al-Matahra, Bani Mazar)
- Social housing in New Minya
- Social housing in the governorate of Assiut in (Assiut, Dayrut, Manfalut, Badari, Abnoub, Abu Tig, Sahel Saleem, Sadfa, Al-Fateh, Al-Ghanayem, Manqabad)
- Social housing in the new city of Assiut
- Social housing in Fayoum in (Sinnuras, Tamiya, Fayoum, Atsa and Hawara)
- Social housing in the new city of Fayoum
- Social housing in Beheira Governorate in (Al-Delanjat, Hosh Issa, Badr, Wadi Al-Natroun, Kafr Al-Dawar, Minhour, Al-Mahmoudia, Al-Rahmaniya, Abu Al Matamir, Abu Homs)
- Social housing in Menoufia governorate in (Quesna, Menouf, Berket al-Saba, Sars al-Lyan, Shebin al-Koum, Bagour, Al-Shahda, Ashmoun, Tala)
- Social housing in Kafr El Sheikh Governorate in (Al-Hamoul, Riyadh, Sidi Salem, Matoubas, Al-Burullus, Kafr Al-Sheikh, Bella, Fouh, Qaleen, Desouk, Baltim, and Triangle)
- Social housing in Aswan governorate in (Nasr El-Noba, El-Sadaqa, Edfu, Kom Ombo, Pie)
- Social housing in Beni Suef Governorate in (Al-Fashn, Al-Wasiti, Bani Suleiman, Bayad Al-Arab, Al-Alameh, Al-Nuwaira, Al-Sades and Naqas)
- Social housing in Sohag Governorate in (Al-Monshaqah, Saqleh, Juhayna, Tahta, Tama, Maragha, Sohag, Al-Kawthar District, Araba Abu Al-Dahab, Western Juhaina, Naga Hawa and Al-Atamna)
- Social housing in New Sohag
- Social housing in the new city of Akhmim, Sohag
- Social housing in Qena Governorate in (Abu Tisht, Nag Hammadi, Al-Waqf, Al-Olaiqaat, Al-Qaws, Salihiya, Al-Tramsah)
- Social housing in New Qena city
- Social housing in the city of May 15
- Social housing in Obour city
- Social housing in Dakahlia governorate in (Belqas, Aga, Bani Ubaid, Al-Matareya, Al-Manzala, Nabaruh)
- Social housing in Gharbia Governorate in (Basyoun, Tanta, El-Sinta, Samanoud, Zefta, Kafr El-Zayat, Mahalla)
- Social housing in New Aswan
- Social housing in the Red Sea Governorate (Hurghada, Ras Gharib, Marsa Alam, Safaga)
- Social housing in Matrouh Governorate (El Alamein, El Hamam, Sidi Abdel Rahman, Siwa)
- Social housing in the new Valley governorate in (Kharga, Dakhla, Paris, Balat, Farafra?
- Social housing in Damietta Governorate (Kafr Saad, Kafr Al Batikh, Shata, Zarqa, Damietta, Izbat Al-Burj)
- Social housing in the new city of Damietta
*
Housing
*
- Housing in Misr, Sadat City
- Housing Egypt House through transit
- Housing in Misr, 6th of October
- Housing of Egypt House, Sheikh Zayed
- Housing Egypt House in New Damietta
- House housing in Egypt
- Housing Egypt House in the sunrise
- Housing in Egypt, 15 May
- Housing in Dar Masr, 10th of Ramadan
- Housing of Egypt House in Badr city
- Housing of Egypt House in Borg El Arab
- Housing Egypt House in New Minya
- Egypt housing project in Al-Shorouk city
- Egypt housing transit project
- Egypt housing project in New Cairo
- Egypt housing project in Badr
- Egypt housing project in New Mansoura
- Egypt housing project in Nasser, "West Assiut"
- Egypt housing project in West Qena
- Egypt housing project in New Minya
- Youth housing in the 10th of Ramadan City
- Youth housing in Maqousa, Minya Governorate
- Youth housing friendship 1 and 2 in Aswan
- Youth housing in Sadat City, Menoufia
- Youth housing in Badr city
- Al-Firdous and Al-Nawras Investment Housing in Qena Governorate
- Investment housing in the city of Samanoud, "the host", Gharbia Governorate
- Investment housing in Al-Ahrar area, Eastern
- Development of Tal Al Aqrab, Rawdat Al Sayyeda
- Development of the Ruwaisat area in Sharm El-Sheikh
- Development of the Zerzara area of Safaga
- Development of the Al-Kallahin area in Qusayr
- Developing the Smakin area in Sohag
- Al-Rawda housing in Hurghada
- "Together" housing project in Al-Salam district
- Development of the Maspero Triangle
- Developing Abu Auf sheds in Port Said
- Development of regions e

*Industry
*
- Establishing the economic zone for the Suez Canal
- Establishing Beni Suef Cement Factory
- Increase the capacity of the Al-Areesh Cement Factory
- Establishing a complex for small and medium industries in the tenth of Ramadan
- Establishing a phosphate fertilizer complex in Ain Sokhna
- Create a leather city in Rubiky
- Construction of Damietta Furniture City
- Creation of the city of marble in Majesty
- Construction of the city of Shaq Al-Tibban for marble
- Establishing a factory for the production of fertilizers
- Creation a smart village in New Aswan
- Alif Factory project in New Cairo
- The establishment of the industrial grass plant in the Haykestep
- Establishing the artisan city of Hurghada
- Establishing a tire factory in Port Said
- Establishing a complex of marble and granite factories in Jafjafa, Central Sinai
- Construction of the developed Fayoum gin
- Establishing Al-Areesh Cement Factory
- Establishing the Kima Aswan factory
- Establishing a spinning and weaving factory in Sadat City
- Development of Alexandria Shipyard
- Establishing a phosphate fertilizer complex in Ain Sokhna
- Establishing Al Minya Sugar Factory
- Establishing a factory for compressed wood in Beni Suef
- Establishing "Arada" factory for artificial limbs in transit
- Establishing the Free Zone for Spinning and Weaving in Minya
- Constructing the marble and granite complex in Beni Suef
- Establishing an artificial limb manufacturing center in Assiut
- Establish a wood technology company to produce MDF wood
- A project for producing wooden panels in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Construction of the Athidco Petrochemical Complex in Al-Amreya
- Polypropylene production project, Sidipec Company, Alexandria
- Polybutadiene production project in Athco, Alexandria
- Establishing the industrial city in Hurghada
- Establishing Al-Adwah Factory to recycle waste in Minya
- Establishing a factory for extracting minerals from black sand, Rashid
- Construction of a garbage recycling plant in ADCO
- Establishing a factory for the production of smart equipment in Helwan
- Establishing a K&A plant in Port Said
- Establishing a Minya clothing factory
- Establishing a date production plant in Siwa Oasis
- Establishing a universal factory for the manufacture of cardboard and paper products in Sohag
- Establishing Al Kawther neighborhood factories in Sohag
- Establishing Minya Calcium Carbonate plant
- Establishing a geocycle plant for waste management in Ain Sokhna
- Establishing the third rolling mill in Suez
- Establishing the 300 Harby Factory, at Abu Zaabal Company for Specialized Industries
- Establishing a solar panels production plant in Benhaco for electronic industries
- Establishing a battery production plant in Qaha Chemical Industries Company
- Establish a hot galvanizing plant at Helwan Machinery and Equipment
- Developing a complex for plastic industries in Alexandria
- Establishing the Small Industries Complex, south of El-Raswa, Port Said
- Establishment of the industrial zone in East Port Said
- Establishing a complex for gas factories in Abu Rawash
- Establishing small and medium industrial complexes in Badr City
- Establishing the small industries complex in Sadat City
- Establishing a factory for producing fodder with a pipe in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishing a foam production plant in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishing an ice production plant in Bardawil Lake in North Sinai
- Establishing the industrial zone in Gamasa
- New expansions at Al-Nasr Intermediate Chemicals Company, Abu Rawash
- Establishing a chlorine and caustic soda plant
- Establishing the aerosol plant No. 4
- Establishing a factory for the production of agricultural phosphate fertilizers in Fayoum
- Create a battery line for the production of Big Hill

*Agriculture*

- The national project to cover and cover canals, banks and waterways in all governorates
- Providing water and developing the agricultural system in North and South Sinai
- Establishing 13 agricultural clusters in North and South Governorates
- Development and clearing of northern lakes
- Developing systems for the use of agricultural mechanization in Minia and Fayoum governorates supporting small and medium enterprises
- Development of the Integrated Services Center for Agricultural Production in Upper Egypt
- The million and half acres project in Farafra
- The project of 100 thousand feddans towards agricultural pigeons
- Al-Lahoun Farm for Agricultural Protected in Fayoum
- Tenth of Ramadan farm for protected crops
- Abu Sultan farm for protected crops
- Hope Village farm for protected crops
- A 1640-acre cultivation project east of Ismailia
- Greenhouse Project in the tenth of Ramadan
- Greenhouses project, Abu Sultan, Ismailia
- Greenhouse Project, Al-Amal Village, Qantara East
- Establishing an agricultural drainage network in eastern lakes in Ismailia
- Establishing an agricultural drainage network at El-Morshda, Qena
- Development of the West Bank of Gerga, Sohag
- Development of the West Bank of Suez
- Development of agricultural quarantine stations in several governorates
- Raising the efficiency of water tanks and tanks in several governorates
- Reclamation of 15,000 acres in Bir al-Abed, North Sinai
- Reclamation of 45,000 acres with modern irrigation methods in the Farafra, Ain Dalah, Karouin Plains, Sahel Baraka, Al-Maghara, Toshka, East Owainat, and West Minya regions
- New Assiut Barrages
- Sarabium siphon in Sinai
- Development of field irrigation in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Al-Quwaih Valley Farms, Red Sea
- The largest date farm in the world in the New Valley
- Salhia International Market
- Siphon centrifuge below the Mahmoudiyah Canal
- Al-Zahawi Siphon Imbaba
- Dams to block floods in Hurghada
- Development of the Asna Barrage Spillway
- Development of charitable arches
- Ghalal Abu Suwair Complex
- Fayoum Research Center
- Raising the efficiency of the Sorgan Canal in Damietta
- Development of the mouth bridge of the El-Ibrahimeya Canal in Assiut
- Digging of 50 wells at Farafra in the New Valley


*Catering*

- The National Silos Project in several governorates
- Establishing ration service centers in all governorates
- Sean Seed Establishment in several governorates
- Establishing a number of my association's projects in all governorates

*Animal production and fish wealth*

- A project to produce 1 million head of cattle, "fattening and milking"
- Establishing a factory to produce farm animal vaccines in several governorates
- Establishing four animal production complexes in the lake
- The establishment of the integrated automatic slaughterhouse in Fayoum
- Establishing the animal production complex in Fayoum
- Establishing the veterinary scientific complex for research and training in Fayoum
- Clearing Lake Manzala
- Purification of Bardawil Lake in North Sinai
- Clearing and deepening Lake Idku
- Lake Qarun Cleansing
- Purification of Lake Burullus
- Lake Mariout clearance
- The cultural market in Ras El-Barr
- Fish farms, east of the Suez Canal (New Port Said)
- The fish city of Ghalyoun in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Filling and shrimp filling plant in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Research and Development Center of the Fish Aquaculture Project, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Fish farming in El-Diba Triangle, Port Said
- The new fish market in Port Said
- Fish farming in Ismailia
- The advanced fish market in Ismailia
- Cultivation of blue tuna in the region of Jarjoub, west of Marsa Matruh
- Development of the fishing port with two chalets
- Development of the fishing port in Abu Ramad
- Development of El-Tour Port
- Lake Arab Al Olayak, Khanka

*Health*

- 100 million health campaign
- The new comprehensive health insurance project
- The Waiting Lists Initiative
- C-Virus Elimination Initiative
- Initiative to support Egyptian women’s health and breast cancer screening
- Construction of Faqous Emergency Hospital
- Establishment of an emergency hospital in Belbeis
- Development of Port Fouad Central Hospital
- Development of Port Said General Hospital
- The establishment of El Nasr Children Cancer Hospital in Port Said
- Establishing an oncology center in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishment of Abu Khalifa Hospital - Ismailia
- Establishing Al-Agamy Central Hospital in Alexandria
- Establishing Esna Specialized Hospital in Luxor
- Establishment of Abu Tig Hospital - Assiut
- Establishment of El-Nagila Hospital - Marsa Matrouh
- Construction of the 15th of May Hospital - Cairo
- The establishment of Bir al-Abd Hospital in North Sinai
- Establishing Beni Suef Hospital - Beni Suef
- Establishing Mallawi Hospital in Minya
- Establishing Al-Quseir Central Hospital in the Red Sea Governorate
- The establishment of Taba Hospital - South Sinai
- Establishment of Baltim Hospital in Kafr El-Sheikh
- The establishment of Qaha Hospital - Qaliubiya
- Establishing an insurance hospital - Suez
- Establishment of Port Fouad Hospital - Port Said
- Establishment of Zefta Hospital - Gharbia
- Establishing Faqous Hospital - Sharkia
- Establishing the central class hospital in Giza
- Establishing the martyr Ahmed Shawky Hospital, Ain Shams
- Construction of Badr Medical City
- Development of the National Heart Institute, Giza
- Development of El Matareya Teaching Hospital
- Establishing Kafr Saad Hospital in Damietta
- Establishing 78 health units at the Republic level
- Development of Abu Redis Hospital
- Establishing the new 10th of Ramadan Hospital
- Development of Beni Suef General Hospital
- Development of Abu Al-Manga Hospital in Shubra El-Kheima
- Establishing the new Shalatin Central Hospital
- Development of Burullus Central Hospital in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishing the central Nakhl Hospital in North Sinai
- Establishment of Sidi Ghazi Central Hospital in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishment of Kafr El-Sheikh University Hospital
- Development of Benha Hospital for Health Insurance
- Construction of Shebin Military Hospital
- Development of the Military Medical Complex in Kobry El-Koba
- Development of Almaza Military Hospital
- Establishing Al-Khair Floating Hospital
- Construction of Qaleen Central Hospital in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishment of Kafr Shukr Central Hospital in Qalyubia
- Development of Abu Khalifa Hospital
- Development of Al-Areesh General Hospital
- Development of the Nag Hammadi General Hospital
- Construction of the new General Edfu Hospital
- Development of Al-Khanka Central Hospital
- Establishing a central hospital in Bbla
- Development of Abu Tisht General Hospital
- Construction of Al-Adasat Hospital in Luxor
- Development of El Bayadeya Hospital, Luxor
- Development of the Solidarity Hospital in Port Said
- Development of the Cancer Institute
-Development of Ismailia General Hospital
- Establishing the central Abu Sawyer Hospital
- Developing the Ismailia Teaching Hospital Oncology
- Development of Tanta General Hospital
- Development of Aswan General Hospital
- Development of Luxor General Hospital
- The establishment of Armant Central Hospital in Luxor
- Establishing Al-Quseir Hospital, Red Sea
- Development of the Health Insurance Hospital in Fayoum
- Development of Al-Azazi Hospital for Mental Health in the Eastern Province
- Development of Samanoud Central Hospital
- The establishment of the military hospital in Zagazig
- Establishing Al-Azeema Center for the rehabilitation of addiction patients in Matruh
- Establishing the 2020 hospital for oncology in Assiut
- Development of the Aga Central Hospital
- Establishing the Burj Al Arab University Hospital for Children's Cancer in Burj Al Arab
- Establishing Sharm El-Sheikh International Laboratory
- Establishment of the Abu Khalifa Laboratory in Ismailia for insulation
- Construction of Imbaba Fever Factory
- Development of central laboratories at the Ministry of Health
- Establish a Matruh Fever Hospital
- Development of Alexandria Fever Hospital
- Development of Damanhour Fever Hospital
- Development of Kafr Al-Dawar Fever Hospital
- Development of Kafr Al-Zayat Fever Hospital
- Development of Desouk Fever Hospital
- Development of Al-Mahalla Fever Hospital
- Development of Mansoura Fever Hospital
- Development of Damietta Fever Hospital
- Development of Faqous Fever Hospital
- Development of Zagazig Fever Hospital
- Development of Menouf Fever Hospital
- Development of Shebin Al-Kom Fever Hospital
- Development of Benha Fever Hospital
- Development of Tukh Fever Hospital
- Development of Port Said Fever Hospital
- Development of Ismailia Fever Hospital
- Development of Suez Fever Hospital
- Development of Al-Areesh Fever Hospital
- Development of Abbasid Fever Hospital
- Development of Imbaba Fever Hospital
- Development of Helwan Fever Hospital
- Development of Fayoum Fever Hospital
- Development of Beni Suef Fever Hospital
- Development of Maghagha Fever Hospital
- Development of Samalout Fever Hospital
- Development of Minya Fever Hospital
- Development of Mallawi Fever Hospital
- Development of the Dermoas Fever Hospital
- Development of Assiut Fever Hospital
- Development of Hurghada Fever Hospital
- Development of Juhayna Fever Hospital
- Development of Sohag Fever Hospital
- Development of Qena Fever Hospital
- Development of Luxor Fever Hospital
- Development of Nag Hammadi Fever Hospital
- Development of Armant Fever Hospital
- Development of the Aswan Fever Hospital
- Establishing Al-Burullus University Hospital
- Establishment of Central Samsta Hospital
- Establishing a burn treatment unit at Damietta Hospital
- Establishing Al-Batinah Teaching Hospital, Fayoum University
- Construction of the new Red Crescent Hospital, Shebin El-Koum
- Establishing the integrated headquarters for the blood bank in Upper Egypt in Luxor
- Establishing a laparoscopic surgery unit at Al-Mabra Hospital
- Establishing a kidney surgery center in Ismailia General Hospital
- Providing 844 modern and equipped ambulances
- Development of Nasser General Hospital in Shubra
- Development of Al-Salloum Hospital in Matrouh
- Development of Bayadia Hospital, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Establishment of the Center for Cardiac, Thoracic and Vascular Surgery at Mansoura University
- Development of El-Bagour Central Hospital in Menoufia
- Establishing an infectious and endemic diseases hospital at Cairo University
- Mental health services and addiction treatment
- Development of the model world hospital in Matrouh
- The establishment of the Emergency Hospital, Zagazig University
- Development of the Samalout Model Hospital in Minya
- Establishing Kom Hamada Hospital in the lake
- The establishment of the Berenice Military Hospital in the Red Sea
- The establishment of the Aboulli Kidney and Urology Hospital at Minia University
- Development of Mallawi Specialist Hospital
- Development of Tanta University Hospital
- Establishing an oncology hospital at Tanta University
- Construction of Badr Hospital, Helwan University
- Development of the Ophthalmology Hospital in Port Said
- The establishment of the Orman University Hospital for Heart in Assiut
- Establishing the Medical Complex of the Ministry of Interior in New Cairo
- Development of Al-Sadr University Hospital in Tanta
- Development of Al-Hayat Hospital in Port Fouad, Port Said
- Development of a typical flower hospital in Port Said
- Establishing Al-Salam Hospital in Port Said
- Development of the Emergency Hospital, South Valley University, Qena Governorate
- Development of the University Hospital in Aswan
- Development of Abu Khalifa Emergency Hospital, Ismailia
- Establishing a liver hospital at Minia University
- Establishing the Heart Surgery Center at Assiut University
- Development of a center for the treatment of liver diseases and viruses at Al-Rajhi Hospital, Assiut University
- Development of the National Cancer Institute, the first gathering
- Establishing Menoufia Military Hospital
- Development of the National Specialist Medical Institute in Damanhour
- Development of the Memorial Research Institute of Giza
- Development of the Eye Diseases Research Institute
- Construction of a reception and emergency building at Minia University
- The establishment of Armant Central Hospital in Luxor
- Development of Luxor General Hospital
- Development of the medical complex of the Armed Forces in Maadi
- The establishment of the 185 Kasr El Ainy Hospital for accidents and burns in Cairo
- Development of the Obstetrics and Gynecology Hospital, Minia University
- Establishment of Prince Mustafa Hassan Hospital in Fayoum University
- Establishing a burn hospital at the Suez Canal University
- Establishing a center for kidney and urinary tract surgeries at Sohag University
- Establishment of Sidi Ghazi Central Hospital in Kafr El Sheikh Governorate
- Development of Tamiya Central Hospital in Fayoum
- Establishing a treatment center for liver diseases in Dneshal, in the lake
- Establishing the military hospital in New Damietta
- Establishing the armed forces center for the treatment of tumors in Zagazig
- The establishment of the Specialized Obstetrics and Gynecology Hospital in Port Said
- Establishing Aswan Specialized Hospital
- Establishing the Institute of Oncology at Zagazig University
- Development of the medical complex in El Koba Bridge
- Establishing the National Liver Institute Hospital at Menoufia University
- Development of the Khazandara General Hospital in Cairo
- Development of Al-Ayyat Central Hospital, Giza
- Establishing the Central Hospital of Qalioub, Qaliubiya
- Development of St. Catherine Central Hospital
- Establishing the armed forces center for oncology in Suez
- Establishing the Armed Forces Oncology Center in Beni Suef
- Development of Al-Galaa Medical Complex
- Construction of the oncology building at Dar Al Salam General Hospital
- Development of Smouha University Hospital
- Development of Kharga General Hospital in the Valley
- Establishing Shifa Al-Orman Hospital for Children in Sohag

*Education*

- The educational system development project
- Egyptian Knowledge Bank
- New Nile Schools (25 branches so far)
- New Japanese Schools (22 branches so far)
- New International Public Schools (5 branches so far)
- Establishing 103 schools in various educational levels in Aswan Governorate
- Establishing 122 schools in all educational levels in Alexandria Governorate
- Establishing 302 schools in various educational stages in Beheira Governorate
- Construction of 209 schools in all educational levels in Giza Governorate
- Establishing 265 schools at various educational levels in Dakahlia Governorate
- Construction of 377 schools at various educational levels in Sharkia Governorate
- Establishing 147 schools at various educational levels in Cairo Governorate
- Establishing 194 schools in various educational stages in Qalyubia Governorate
- Establishing 325 schools in various educational stages in Minya Governorate
- Establishing 121 schools in various educational stages in Damietta Governorate
- Establishing 296 schools at various educational levels in Sohag Governorate
- Establishing 228 schools at various educational levels in Qena Governorate
- Establishing 78 schools in various educational stages in Luxor Governorate
- Construction of 79 schools at all educational levels in the Red Sea Governorate
- Establishing 247 schools in various educational stages in Gharbia Governorate
- Establishing 217 schools in all educational levels in Fayoum Governorate
- Establishing 229 schools in all educational levels in Menoufia Governorate
- Construction of 35 schools at various educational levels in New Valley Governorate
- Establishing 171 schools in various educational levels in Beni Suef Governorate
- Establishing 191 schools in various educational levels in Kafr El-Sheikh Governorate
- Establishing 309 schools in various educational stages in Assiut Governorate
- Construction of 23 schools at various educational levels in Suez Governorate
- Construction of 35 schools at various educational levels in Matrouh Governorate
- The establishment of 59 schools at various educational levels in South Sinai
- Establishment of 57 schools at various educational levels in North Sinai Governorate
- Establishment of 55 schools in all educational levels in Ismailia Governorate
- Establishing 30 schools in various educational stages in Port Said Governorate
- Establishment of the Faculty of Computing and Artificial Intelligence at the University of Menoufia
- Development of Zagazig University
- Development of the Faculty of Medicine, Fayoum University
- Development of the Faculty of Dentistry, Ain Shams University
- Development of Kafr El-Sheikh University
- Development of Ain Shams University
- Development of Luxor University
- Establishment of the Technological University in New Cairo
- Establishment of the Technological University in Quwasna
- Establishment of the Technological University in Beni Suef
- Establishing the Faculty of Computing and Artificial Intelligence at Damietta University
- Establishing the Faculty of Nursing at Damietta University
- Install 26 interactive screens in schools
- Establishing the Institute of Molecular Biology Research, Assiut University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Computing and Artificial Intelligence at Kafr El-Sheikh University
- Development of Damanhur University
- Establishing the Faculty of Medicine at Luxor University
- Establishing the Institute of Afro-Asian Studies for Postgraduate Studies at the University of the Suez Canal
- High school internet connection project
- Al-Maf excouq Secondary School for Science and Technology, Ismailia Desert Road
- Establishing Al-Alamain City National University
- Establishment of the Majesty University
- Establishment of the new Mansoura University
- Establishment of the new University of Sohag
- Establishment of the European University in the new administrative capital
- Establishment of the Arab School of Applied Technology in Quesna
- Establishment of the Dabaa nuclear school
- King Salman University published in Al-Tor city
- The Technical Institute for Railroad Technology
- Egyptian Japanese University of Science and Technology
- The Arab Academy for Science and Technology branch in the two worlds
- Developing technological infrastructure in Egyptian universities
- School of Applied Technology for Jewelry Making
- Technical School of drinking water and sanitation in Beni Suef
- The University of Hartford Sher, UK
- Career development centers at Zagazig University
- Lausanne University, New Worlds
- Establishing a civil education center in Damietta
- Department of Agricultural Engineering, Banha University
- Establishing the Faculty of Law, Damietta University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Archeology at Damietta University
- Development of the New Valley University
- Establishment of the Institute for Studies of Small and Medium Enterprises at Beni Suef University
- Establishing a college of computers and information at Sohag University
- Establishing the High Institute for Tourism in Hurghada
- Establishing a faculty of law at Kafr El-Sheikh University
- Establishing an Faculty of Archeology at Sohag University
- Development of the University of Suez
- Development of Matrouh University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Specific Education, University of Matrouh
- Establishment of the Faculty of Computers and Information, Tanta University
- Establishing the Faculty of Applied Medical Sciences at Zagazig University
- The establishment of the Egyptian Chinese College of Applied Technology at the University of the Suez Canal
- Establishment of the Faculty of Education for Early Childhood at Menoufia University
- Establishment of the Institute of Nanoscience and Technology at the University of Kafr El-Sheikh University
- Establishing the Faculty of Law at Port Said University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Education for Early Childhood at Zagazig University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Engineering at the University of Suez
- Establishing a drug discovery and development institute
- Establishment of the Institute for Elderly Studies and Sciences at Beni Suef University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Specific Education, Damanhour University, Nubaria
- Establishment of the Faculty of Medicine at the University of Suez
- Establishing a media college at Suez University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Navigation Science and Space Technology at Beni Suef University
- Establishing the Faculty of Computers and Information, Luxor University
- Establishing the new headquarters for the Electronics Research Institute
- Establishment of the Faculty of Archeology, in the city of Sun Al-Hajar, Zagazig University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Sciences of People with Disabilities and Rehabilitation at Beni Suef University
- Establishing the Faculty of Fisheries, Zagazig University
- Establishing a college of veterinary medicine, Menoufia University
- Establishing the Faculty of Agriculture, Sohag University
- Establishing the Faculty of Veterinary Medicine, Sohag University
- Establishment of the National Institute of Intellectual Property, Helwan University
- Development of Al-Areesh University
- Establishment of the Institute of Biotechnology for Graduate Studies and Research at the University of the Suez Canal
- Establishing the Faculty of Dar Al Uloom at Aswan University
- The establishment of the Faculty of Computers and Information, University of South Valley
- Developing the security system in universities
- Construction of the new UNESCO headquarters building
- Establishing a college of dentistry at Zagazig University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Computers and Information, Kafr El-Sheikh University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Arts in the new city of Sohag
- Create a complex for terraces and conference hall at Sohag University
- Establishing a faculty of law at Minia University
- Establishing a college of pharmacy at South Valley University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Physical Therapy, University of South Valley
- Establishing the Faculty of Developmental Social Service at South Valley University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Politics and Economics at the University of Suez
- Establishing the Faculty of Applied Health Sciences at Menoufia University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Pharmacy, Fayoum University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Applied Arts at Beni Suef University
- Establishment of the Faculty of Kindergarten, Assiut University
-Establishing the Faculty of Fine Arts, Assiut University
- Establishment of the Institute of Graduate Studies for Papyrus, inscriptions and restoration arts at Ain Shams University
- Establishment of the Zewail Scientific City for Science and Technology
- Establishment of the Faculty of Media and Communication Technology, South Valley University
- Establishing the Faculty of Medicine at New Valley University

*Oil, Gas, Electricity and Energy
*
- Natural gas fields in the eastern Mediterranean
- Dabaa nuclear plant
- Developing the national electricity network in all governorates
- Gabal El-Zayt station to produce electricity from wind in Ras Gharib
- Banban solar power station in Aswan
- Juhaina transformer station in Sohag
- Mit Ghamr Transformer Station
- Assiut Transformer Station
- Mansheyet Nasser transformer station
- October Gardens Transformer Station
- Ashmoun transformer station
- Ghalyon transformer station in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Sheikh Zayed Transformer Station
- Kom Ombo Transformer Station
- Maasara Transformer Station, Assiut
- Beni Suef Industrial Transformer Station
- Samanoud Transformer Station in Gharbia
- Future City Transformer Station
- Zahraa El Maadi Transformer Station
- Build your own home transformer station, 6th of October
- New Imbaba transformer station in the delegation
- The investors transformer station in Cairo
- New Esna transformer station
- Plateau transformer station 2 in Giza
- Itay El-Baroud Transformer Station
- Abu Al Matamir transformer station in Beheira
- Mit Ghamr Transformer Station
- Stove storage warehouses in Alexandria
- High octane gasoline production unit in Alexandria
- Converters of the Gulf of Suez
- Burullus power station
- Imbaba power station
- Beni Suef Power Station
- The new administrative capital power station
- The new administrative capital transformer station
- West Assiut gas station
- Damietta Gas Power Station
- Mahmoudiyah Gas Power Station
- West Damietta power station 2
- North Giza Power Station
- Sharm El Sheikh power station
- Hurghada Power Station
- Ain Sokhna Gas Power Station
- Banha Electric Power Station
- Port Said Power Station
- Al-Qous Qunoot line
- Natural gas delivery project to homes
- West Delta natural gas fields
- Ghayada Power Station
- Jabal Ataqa Power Station
- The launch of the Egyptian oil tanker Hapy
- Luxor Power Station
- Electrical connection between Egypt and Sudan
- The electrical connection project between Egypt and Cyprus
- The exploration well of Monto, Abu Qir
- Mostorod Refinery
- MIDOR Refinery in Alexandria
- Solar Production Complex, Assiut
- Gasoline and diesel production complex in Suez
- The project of producing methanol in Damietta
- A wind farm south of Zafarana
- The solar power station in Kom Ombo
- Badr 3 region for gas and oil production
- West Bakr wind station, Ras Gharib
- Abu Ghardaq Solar Power Station, Abu Redis, South Sinai
- Siwa Solar Power Station, Matrouh
- Karimat Solar Power Station, Helwan
- Abu Minqar central solar energy station, New Valley
- Darb Al-Arbaeen Solar Power Station, New Valley
- North Cairo Electricity Station
- West Damietta power station
- Damietta City Transformers Furniture Station
- Benjamra New Power Station, Benha
- Cairo Electricity Transfer Station
- Cairo University Solar Power Station
- The solar power plant in the productive workshops in the lake
- Sheikh Ahoud power station in Luxor
- Bani Mazar East power station
- Suez Steam Power Station
- New Ismailia Power Station
- Beni Suef Power Station
- Burullus power station
- West Magaga Transformer Station
- Wadi El Natroun transformer station
- Badr City Transformer Station
- The investment compounds transformer station in the tenth of Ramadan
- Implementation of the ninth stage of the West Delta fields with deep water
- ADCO Abu Homs gas pipeline in Beheira
- Development of an oil field northwest of October in the Gulf of Suez
- The second stage of development of gas fields in North Sinai
- Opening of a petroleum products trading station and a dock at Sumed El Sokhna
- Development of South Desouk fields in the Nile Delta, "Sea Dragon"
- The first stage of the Al-Wasta support line, Beni Suef
- Establish a shipping freight buoy and a marine line in Western Sahara
- Development of North Alexandria and Western Mediterranean fields
- Construction of the Tina Abu Sultan gas pipeline, the administrative capital
- Development of the southwest field of the Baltim in the Mediterranean
- Construction of the Dahshur Al-Wasiti gas pipeline
- Establish warehouses to store petroleum products in Assiut
- The second stage of the gas field of hope in the Gulf of Suez
- Development of a Nawras gas field in the Nile Delta region
- Development of the Atoll gas field in North Damietta
- Establishing petroleum storage tanks in several governorates
- Establishing spherical tanks to store butaz gas in several governorates
- Opening of the company "Athidco" for the production of ethylene and its derivatives in Alexandria
- Establishing a palace gas compressor station in Western Sahara
- Development of the Khedra natural gas field
- Development of Ras El Bar field in Damietta
- Development of the field of jasmine in the Western Desert
- Development of the Balsam gas field in the Nile Delta
- Development of Hilal marine oil field in the Gulf of Suez
- Development of Dennis and Karawan fields in the Mediterranean
- Development of Al-Aseel and Al-Karam fields in Western Sahara
- The establishment of a compressor station in the Basant fields in the Nile Delta
- Establishing a photovoltaic cell plant in Kom Ombo
- Construction of 2 steam turbines in the phosphate fertilizer complex in Ain Sokhna
- Establishing a power station south of Helwan
- Hydroelectric power station in Assiut Barrages

*Roads
*
- Suez Canal spending
- Shubra Banha Free Road
- Axis of Tama Bridge, Al-Alawi, Sohag
- Axis of Tama Al Alawi
- Regional Ring Roads
- Central Ring Roads
- Development of the Suez Road
- Development of Ismailia Road
- Development of Alexandria Road
- Burj Al Arab Bridge
- Sidi Gaber Bridge
- Development of Heliopolis roads
- Development of Nasr City roads
- Rod El-Farag axis and Bridge, long live Egypt
- Long live Egypt in Ismailia
- June 30 axis in Suez
- Banna axis on the Nile
- Al-Tawfiqiyah Bridge overhead in the lake
- Damanhour Al-Alwi Bridge, Alexandria Agricultural Road
- A forced bridge in Alexandria
- Minya link to Sheikh Fadl road to Ras Gharib
- Farafra Road, Ain Dallah, in the New Valley
- The axis of Khattabah on the Nile
- Al-Alwi Bridge
- Developing the world road of Natron Valley
- Double tunnel through the eyes of Moses
- Double Sohag Safaga Road
- Double Safaga Marsa Alam Road
- New Sharm El Sheikh Road
- Hurghada New Road
- The Burj Al Arab hub
- Axis of the Free Aswan Reservoir
- The new Mahmoudiyah axis
- The axis of the port of Abu Qir
- Double Sheikh Fadel Ras Gharib road
- Luxor Road Armant AsnaDevelopment of grade creams
- Mahmoudiya road, Edfina, the lake serious Riyadh Road pumps in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Sherbin Damietta Road
- The Canal of Victory in Qalyubia
- Development of Aswan Edfu Road
- Al-Hamoul Road, Al-Karkat, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Halayeb Road Ras Hadraba
- Sidi Barani Salloum Road
- Development of the Alexandria-Matrouh coastal road
- Beni Suef Ahnasia Road
- Restoration of Cairo-Alexandria Agricultural Road
- Fayoum Road Ibshaway, Jabal Saad
- Farafra Marine Oasis Road
- Development of Aswan Abu Simbel road
- Development of Zagazig Road, Belbeis
- Development of the Cairo-Fayoum road
- Tanta Qutour Road, Kafr El Sheikh
- Al-Shat Road, Mit Abu Al-Kom, Al-Qantara Sharq
- The road to the locality of Anjak, we force Dikirnis in Dakahlia
- The Road of Delengat, Kom Hamada
- Nag Hammadi Bridge
- Tahta Al-Alwi Bridge
- Gerga axis
- Talkha axis
- Mezar Bridge and Axis
- Foca Al-Alawi Bridge in Marsa Matrouh
- Kalabiya Bridge in Qena
- Bridge road bridges
- Luxor Airport Bridge
- Bridge with us in Qena
- Abu Hammad Bridge in the East
- Abbasid Bridge in the East
- Mahmoudiyah Bridge in the lake
- Dahshour Bridge, Fayoum
- Aga Bridge in Mansoura
- Zagazig Bridge supervision
- Mom Hamada Bridge in the lake
- Bridge bridges Gizoia Beni Suef
- Mahala Road Kafr El Sheikh
- Tanta Kafr El Sheikh Road
- Central link to connect the Nile to the Western Desert
- Mallawi link to connect the Nile to the Western Desert
- Toshka Arqeen Road
- Paris Road, Forty Way in the New Valley
- Duplication of the Safaga Qena road
- Double Assiut Sohag road
- Duplication of the road of Beni Suef Minya
- Duplication of Ismailia Al-Abbasah Road
- Development of the international coastal road
- Baltim Bridge
- The high Way of Al Jalala
- King Abdullah axis in Giza
- King Salman axis in Giza
- Development of the western desert road of Assiut
- New Fangary Bridge
- Axis Adly Mansour
- The New Rubiky Road
- Axis of the Western Assiut Plateau
- Axis of Muhammad Najeeb
- The middle road in Sharm El Sheikh
- Bishla Al-Alwi Bridge, Mit Ghamr
- The new Samalout axis
- The Free Road Zagazig Sinbillawain
- Sindoub Bridge in Mansoura
- Developing the Gamal Abdel Nasser axis in Giza
- Development of Banha Mansoura Road
- Developing and expanding the development axis in Borg El Arab
- Axis of the emergency canal Salloum
- Manqabad Bridge, Abrahamic Canal
- Dairout axis
- Taba Nuweiba Road, South Sinai
- The Naqada Naqada Qena axis
- Nafisha Bridge, Ismailia
- The Kalabsha axis in Aswan
- Double Western Desert Road, Aswan, Cairo
- Axis of Abu Tig Bridge, Sahel Selim, Assiut
- El Katameya Bridge, the intersection of the ring with the beginning of Sokhna Road
- Salah Halaby Bridge in Fayoum
- Bridge and axis of Field Marshal Tantawi
- New Alfardan Bridge
- The axis of the exotic
- Dessons Bridge or Dinar in the lake
- Bridge beside the lake St. Catherine Valley, St. Catherine
- A bridge in Arabic
- Development of the Oasis Road
- The bridge of the martyr Abnoub Gerges, Qantara
- Rafid Abu Al-Rous Road, Foutouz, Kafr El-Sheikh
- The Capricorn Road east of Port Said, Sharm El Sheikh
- Suez Quarry Service Road, Ain Sokhna
- Geneve Road, Suez
- Umm Qamar Link Road, Ismailia
- The Egyptian Army Bridge, Suez
- Bridge bridges in Wadi Teer, South Sinai
- Somasta Road and Bridge
- The way of retribution
- The Belina Abydos Road in Sohag
- Damanhur Delengat Road
- Mansourieh Road
- Al-Mahashi Valley road, Taba Nuweiba
- Ayman Bridge road in Minya al-Qamh
- The ring road in Beni Suef
- The land of the Renaissance, Al-Ajmah al-Aamiriya
- The corner of Ghazal Sassoon corner of the lake
- The road to the schools complex in Tanta
- King Hefni Bahri Road in Alexandria
- Izbat al-Shaarawy Road, Ismailia
- The Eastern Canal Road, Damietta
- Al-Hawais Road, Kafr El-Batikh, Damietta
- The college complex road in Tanta
- Farouq Shousha Road in Damietta
- Al-Hamam Road, Beni Suef
- Development of the streets of the city of Zagazig
- Abu Hussein Road, Zagazig

*Transportation and Communications
*
- The New Suez Canal
- Capital International Administrative Airport
- Bardawil Airport, North Sinai
- Bernice Airport, Red Sea Governorate
- Development of Hurghada International Airport
- Development of the Hurghada seaport
- Development of St. Catherine Airport
-Development of Sharm El-Sheikh Airport
- Ras Sidr International Airport
- New Sphinx Airport, Alexandria Desert Road
- Cairo Metro Line 3
- Cairo Metro Line 4
- The National Project for Restructuring the Egyptian Railways
- Renewing buses of the Public Transportation Authority in Cairo
- Development of Sidi Gaber Railway Station
- Development of Ramsps station
- Roxy car park
- New buses that operate with natural gas in Cairo
- Renewing the fleet of Egypt Air planes
- Renewing the fleet of Egypt Air buses
- New Tramway
- Egypt Transportation Project
- The port of Jergob in Marsa Matrouh
- Monorail, the new administrative capital
- The electric bus in Alexandria
- Convert Abu Qir Train to Metro
- Mansoura Damietta Metro
- Cairo Electrified Administrative Capital
- The worlds high-speed train, Ain Sokhna
- Monorail of Alexandria
- The multi-purpose station in Alexandria port
- The dock in Ain Sokhna
- Development of Damietta Port
- Development of Ain Sokhna Port
- East Port Said Port
- Abu Tig Railway Station, Assiut
- The facility of the railway station in Sohag
- Railways Slide Development Project (1120 gliding)
- Development of 167 railway stations
- Development of the port of Hurghada
- Development of the sea port of Nuweiba
- Development of the navigational course of the sea wind and Nubaria canal
- Development of the Cairo shipping route Damietta
- Development of the Cairo-Aswan shipping route
- Operating 140 train cars for transporting goods
- Development of Taba Land Port
- Development of train workshops
- Launching the Petroleum Services Ship "Ahmed Fadel"
- Development of 45 sleeper wagons
- Establishing Qastal Al-Bari port
- The establishment of the Irkine inland port in Aswan
- Development of the Safaga maritime port
- Deepening the navigational corridor and the harbor basin and constructing a berth in Damietta Port
- Supply and operation of 212 new air-conditioned train cars
- Development of 90 Spanish train cars
- Operating 20 new air-conditioned trains on the first metro line (Helwan Al-Marg)
- Construction and supply of 4 marine trains in Damietta Port
- Badr Al-Jaf port, Adabiya, Suez
- Development of the Adco marine port in the lake

*Utilities, Water and Sanitation
*
- Walidia water station, Assiut
- Mahmoudiyah Water Station, Lake
- Daqadous sanitation project in Dakahlia
- Bir Amara sanitary drainage station in the eastern region
- Kafr Saqr sanitation station
- Saidia sewage station
- Zagazig sewage station
- Al-Muslimiyah sewage station
- Banan Batukh treatment plant
- Bagour water station and water network
- Water station, Hehia network and Derb Negm
- Kafr El-Elw Water Station, Helwan
- Feeding deprived villages with water in Upper Egypt
- Shubra El-Kheima water station
- Expansion of Al-Obour City water station
- Expansion of Imbaba water station
- Water and networks station for the city of Tama
- Water and network station for West Sohag
- Wheat semen water network and tanks
- A city water station that I took in Sohag
- The water and sewage network in Nahia
- Tahta City Water Network
- Al-Amireyah Water Station
- Mit Fares water station in Dakahlia
- Al-Jalala city water desalination plant
- Hawamdiya Water Station
- Yellow Mountain Water Treatment Plant
- Hurghada Triple Station
- El-Yossr desalination station in Hurghada
- Gold Island Water Station, Giza
- Desalination Station, New Worlds
- New Ismailia City water filtration station
- Abu Omar facility sanitary drainage station in the eastern region
- Radwan facility treatment plant in the eastern region
- The triple treatment plant for sewage in the east
- Bahr Al-Cow drainage water treatment plant
- Kima treatment plant 1 and 2
- Drinking water station in the city of the future
- Abu Homs Water Station
- Eastern Filter Station, Alexandria
- Al-Galaa drinking water station in Gharbia
- Drinking water station in Mahalla Masir in Gharbia
- Sanitary drainage project in the village of Bandara, in the western city
- Rahmania water station in the lake
- Water and sanitation stations in Luxor
- Dirout water station, nominated in Matareya
- Assiut Water Station
- Bani Hassan Water Station in Minya
- Bani Amer water station in Minya
- Tahta water station in Sohag
- Ibshadat Water Station in Mallawi
- Mallawi Water Pump Station
- Khanka drinking water station
- Al-Saksakah water station, Batma
- New Sohag Water Station
- Sanitary drainage station in the village of Kafr El-Deeb
- Kafr El-Dawwar water station, Benha
- Syriacos water station in Khanka
- Kafr Shukr water station, Qalioubia
- Drinking water station in Shablngah, Benha
- Kom Ashfin Water Station, Qalioubia
- Beach wells station in Qalubia in particular
- Tookh Water Station, Qalioubia
- Industrial and Sanitary Drainage Treatment Station in Borg El Arab
- Drinking water station in the village of Hegaza tribal Qena
- The nominated drinking water station in Qena
- Minyat El-Nasr water station
- Mit Ghamr sewage treatment plant
- Mit Ghamr Water Station
- Mobile water station in the village of Al-Samta, Qena
- Al-Kallahin village water station in Qena
- Desalination plant in Al-Tor city, South Sinai
- Abu Al-Leather Street Water Station, North Sinai
- Desalination plant in Al-Masaeed district, Al-Arish
- Seawater desalination plants complex in Ain Sokhna
- Shalatin Desalination Plant
- Nabq Seawater Desalination Station, Sharm El-Sheikh
- Rumaila desalination plants 1, 2 and 3 in Marsa Matruh
- The Egg Dam in the city of Dahab
- Seawater desalination plant in Dahab
- Seawater desalination plant in New Mansoura
- Desalination Plant at Al-Zuwaida Village, Matrouh
- Seawater desalination plant, east of Port Said
- Abu Ramad water desalination plant in the Red Sea
- Nuweiba Desalination Plant, South Sinai
- Beltag treatment plant in Gharbia
- Sanitary drainage project in Balad village, Gharbia
- Sanitary drainage project in the village of Bana Abu Sir, Gharbia
- Al-Dawakhlya Water Station, Greater Mahala
- A sanitation project for the village of Al Samta in Qena
- A sanitation project for the village of Umm Douma in Sohag
- A sanitation project for the village of El Halafy, Sohag
- Two sewage plants, Gerga, Sohag
- Iron and manganese water treatment plant in Sohag
- Sanitation Village Sanitation Project in Sohag
- Maragha drainage lifting station in Sohag
- A sanitation project for Salamoun Village, Sohag
- El-Fateh treatment plant in Port Said
- Delta treatment plant for sugar in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Kafr El Sheikh water treatment plant
- Azab Al-Nahdha sewage station in Damietta
- A sewage station for the village of Kom El Nour in Dakahlia
- Kafr Quta drainage station, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Al-Bustan sewage station, Damietta
- Sanitary drainage station, Kafr El Manazla village, Damietta
- Kafr El-Shennawy sewage station in Damietta
- Dafra waste disposal station in Tanta
- Tenth of Ramadan City water purification plant
- Sanitary drainage station of Sinjirj Village in Minya
- Sanitary drainage station No. 2 in Mallawi
- Al Maasara sewage station in Minya
- A sewage station in Dakados, in Mit Ghamr
- Kafr Mahdi Sewage Station, Minya
- Industrial drainage station in Nubaria
- A sewage treatment plant in the village of Forests in Kafr El-Sheikh
Sanitary Drainage Treatment Station, Sanafin Village, Sharkia
- Abis Tenth Village Treatment Plant, Alexandria
- Drinking water company, Al-Swords Court, Alexandria
- Sanitation project in the village of Balai in Gharbia
- A desalination plant for a village in Bebaq, Matrouh
- Bani Ahmed Al Sharqiyah water station in Minya
- January 25 drainage station in the New Valley
- Al-Ajmi Sewerage Station
- Aziz New Water Station, Baqleen, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Deir Mawas water station in Minya
- The drinking water station in Tramsa, Qena
- Sanitary drainage station in the village of Fisha, Menouf
- Ain Shams Sewage Station
- Kafr El-Sheikh Khalil and Al-Batanoun drainage station, Shebin El-Koum
- The sewage station in Damlig, Menouf
- Umm Henan sewage treatment plant in Quesna
- Kafr El-Arab sewage lifting station, Petla
- Abu Ismail Water Station, Matoubous
- Sanitary drainage station No. 4 in Esna
- Senoor Village Water Station
- Water station of the villages of Jubail and Baghdadi
- Kaftan water station, Beni Suef
- Al-Nashawi Sewage Station in Hamoul
- Balana village water station in Aswan
- The water station of the village of Toissa, Aswan
- South al-Husayniyah plain drainage station
- Sanjerj Village Village Termination Station, Minya

*Tourism, antiquities, culture and entertainmentDesouq Palace of Culture*

- The Grand Egyptian Museum, Al-Ahram Plateau
- The National Project for the Development of the Pyramids Plateau
- Development of the Egyptian Museum, editing
- Sohag National Museum
- The tourist river in New Aswan
- Northwest Coast Development Project
- Development of the Maryland Park
- The development of the Princess's Palace
- Jabal Al Jalala Tourist Resort, and the water theme park
- The National Museum of Civilization, Cairo
- Renewing the wall of the course of the eyes
- Development of Ain Al-Sirah area
- Development of the Fustat region
- Developing the aesthetic area in Cairo
- Restoration of the Hanging Church in Cairo
- Development of the Hibs Temple in the New Valley
- Sharm El Sheikh Archeology Museum
- Matrouh Archeology Museum
- Museum of the antiquities of Tel Basta, in the east
- Restoration of antique buildings, Bab Al-Wazeer Street, Cairo
- Restoration of antique buildings on Al Moez Street
- Developing Tahrir Square and turning it into an open museum
- Restoration of the Pyramid of Djoser, Saqqara
- Restoration of the Jewish Temple in Alexandria
- Restoration of the archaeological collection of Prince Yusef Kamal Banja Hammadi
- Development of the Tanta Archeology Museum
- The Majestic Cable Car
- Developing a dead hostage area in Giza
- The open museum of Dandara Temple in Qena
- Cycling Park in the city of the future
- Development of the tourist path in Hurghada
- Corniche of the new city of Mansoura
- Developing Khedive Cairo
- New Garden City
- Al Masah Hotel Chain
- Tulip Hotels chain
- Alforsan Resort, Ismailia
- Developing the Nile Corniche
- Development of the Baron Palace
- Development of the Qaitbay Agency at Bab Al-Nasr
- The Cultural Center of Port Said
- Opera House, the new administrative capital
- Developing the Family Park on the Suez Road
- The International Literature Museum Naguib Mahfouz
- Egypt Center for International Exhibitions
- Development of the Greco-Roman Museum in Alexandria
- Development of Wadi El-Rayan Reserve
- Development of the Royal Granada Amphitheater
- Development of elephant temples
- Developing the tomb of Kom el Shoqafa in Alexandria
- Development of Kafr El-Sheikh Museum
- Development of the Tanta National Museum
- Development of the Mallawi Museum in Minya
- The tourist city of the sun in Giza
- City of Arts and Culture in the new administrative capital
- Development of the Children's Museum of Water Sciences, El-Nozha
- Development of the Royal Vehicles Museum, Bulaq
- Restoration of the Royal Jewelry Museum, Alexandria
- The tourist path of Lake Timsah, Ismailia
- Renovation of the Muhammad Ali Palace in Shubra
- The Archeological Museum in Matrouh Governorate
- Desouq Palace of Culture
- Ras Hadraba House in Halayeb
- Development of Princess Aisha Fahmy Palace in Zamalek
- Development of the Archaeological Mosque of Zaghloul, Rashid
- Development of the Museum of Islamic Art in the door of creation
- Development of the House of Books building, at the door of creation
- Toshka Culture Palace
- Esna Culture Palace in Luxor
- Armant Culture Palace in Luxor
- Al-Anfushi Culture Palace, Alexandria
- Al-Badari Culture Palace, Assiut
- Abu Simbel Culture Palace, Aswan
- Abraq Bishlatin Village Culture Palace
- Qena Culture Palace
- Culture Palace of Leader Gamal Abdel Nasser in the village of Bani Murr, Assiut
- Sharm El Sheikh Culture Palace
- Al-Radesiya Culture Palace in Aswan
- The Palace of Culture of the Sand Basin in Luxor
- Derb Najm Palace of Culture in the East
- Youssef Kamal Banja Hammadi Culture Palace
- Damanhour Culture Palace
- The Natron Valley Culture Palace
- The Palace of Kom culture, in the lake
- Al-Radesiya Culture Palace in Aswan
- Karkar Valley Culture Palace, Aswan
- Demhit Culture Palace in Aswan
- Al-Qanater Al-Khairiya Culture Palace
- Ras Hadraba Culture House, Red Sea
- Restoration of the Turbana Archeological Mosque in Alexandria
- Restoration of Al-Fateh Mosque in Abdeen
- Restoration of Al-Azhar Mosque
- Restoration of the ancient blue mosque in Cairo
- Museum of the High Institute of Folk Art, Giza
- Development of the Mohamed Mahmoud Khalil Museum and its sanctuary in Giza
- Developing the Revolution Command Museum in Cairo
- Developing the Gamal Abdel Nasser Museum in Cairo
- A pitcher culture house in the Red Sea
- Hajar Al-Odaisat Palace in Luxor
- Development of the Mohamed Abdel Wahab Theater
- Development of the cultural center in Tanta
- Establishing the Crafts Center in Fustat
- Construction of the documents house building in Fustat
- Al-Manara Center for International Conferences and Exhibitions
- The cultural and entertainment center in Port Said
- Paris Library, New Valley
- Development of the High Institute of the Conservatory in Giza

*Sports
*
- Al Asmarat Sports City
- Developing the five-court stadiums at youth centers nationwide
- The Sports City of New Aswan
- Development of Cairo, Alexandria, Ismailia, Salam, and Suez stadiums
- Development of the Olympic Center in Maadi
- The new sports city in the administrative capital
- August 6 Oasis Club, New Ismailia
- Development of the Alexandria Union Club
- Development of Al-Jazeera Youth Center
- Turquoise Club, New Ismailia
- Youth City in Sharm El-Sheikh
- Developing the youth city in Aswan
- Sports and Youth Development Center, Shubra El-Kheima
- New Assiut City Youth Center
- The Olympic Center in Maadi
- The hall covered with arish
- Development of the youth city in Hurghada
- Development of youth centers in the governorates
- Sports City in Port Said
- Organizing the African Cup of Nations
- Fayoum Youth Center, Fayoum
- Karoon Sports Club Development in Fayoum
- Matareya Youth Center
- Ahalena Youth Center
- Dead mood mood youth center in Dakahlia
- Olympic Swimming Pool Complex at Beni Suef University
- The Capricorn Youth Center, North Sinai
- El Gamalia Youth Center in Cairo
- Al Muneera Youth Center, Imbaba
- Youth Center, El Khayaria Village, Mansoura
- Green Island Youth Center, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Al-Obais Youth Center, Matrouh
- East Helwan Youth Center
- Helmia Youth Center, Hamoul, Kafr El Sheikh
- Shatt al-Salt Youth Center, Damietta
- Burullus Youth Center in Kafr El-Sheikh
- Sendbis Youth Center in Qanater
- Baltim Youth Center, Kafr El-Sheikh
- Pigam Youth Center, Shubra El-KheimaYouth Village of the Villages in the Lake
- Nuweiba Youth Center
- Siwa Youth Center
- Ras Sidr Youth Center
- Marsaf youth center in Benha
- Kafr Farsps Youth Center, Qalioubia
- Nour Al-Mokattam Youth Center, Mokattam
- Damaris Youth Center in Minya
- Zahraa El Maadi Youth Center
- Youth Development Center in Mashthar Batoukh
- Karkashendeh Youth Center at Tokh
- Kafr El-Shorafa Youth Center, Shebin El-Qanater
- Saft El-Horreya Youth Center, Itay El-Baroud
- Land Brigade Youth Center in Giza
- Kafr El-Khanout El-Bahari Youth Center in Gharbeya
- Abyar Youth Center, Kafr El-Zayat
- Ezbet El-Nasr Youth Center in Al-Basatin
- Shenu Village Youth Center, Kafr El-Sheikh
- The youth center of Swani Jaber Village, Dabaa

*Communications and Information Technology
*
- EGY Sat A satellite
- Narscube 1 satellite
- Sat 2 Satellite
- Satellite assembly and testing center in the administrative capital
- Training 20,000 trainees in the tributaries of Communication Sciences and Information Technology
- Establishing a center for measuring the quality of communications networks at the National Communications Regulatory Authority
- Establishing an Information Technology Academy for people with special needs
- Starting the implementation of the digital transformation project
- Launching the first production line for Egyptian mobile phones in the Technology Zone in Assiut
- Launching the electronic visa service
- Creativity and Entrepreneurship Center in the Smart Village, 6th of October
- Developing social technology services centers

*Public services
*
- Development of post offices
- Construction of 267 stations for the sale of petroleum products
- Establish fixed and mobile sales centers to sell food commodities
- Establishing the new headquarters for the General Traffic Department
- Establishing the new headquarters for the General Directorate of Giza Traffic
- Establishing the new headquarters for the General Directorate of Passports, Immigration and Nationality
- Developing 102 civil registries nationwide
- Developing police stations
- The new headquarters of the Ministry of Interior, Fifth Avenue
- Development of real estate registry offices in governorates
- Establishing the headquarters of the National Council for Women
- Construction of the National Defense Council building in Cairo
- The National Waste Management Program
- A project to reform the administrative apparatus and restructure ministries and government departments
- Golden Triangle Project, Qena El Quseir, Port Safaga
- The first commodity exchange in the Middle East, in the lake
- Free zones and investment zones project in several governorates


@Gomig-21

Have a blast..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Have ablast..



LOL, bro. That is insane! Where did you even compile that incredible list?! 

It's really great because you look at the extent of the development in all the fields and the people on this forum who only critisize Sisi as a dictator and all the other derogatory terms they use to insult him have NO IDEA what he's actually done for the country, and that list is proof positive that comes with all sorts of videos about all these project and national improvements. Yes the health care isn't there yet, but they're building tons of new hospitals and bringing in state of the art equipment. The fisheries and people wonder why other countries are coming to Egypt to learn how to cultivate fisheries because they have been an AMAZING success. Housing, forget about it. The depletion of slums and never seeing them come again is only a matter of time. But that concept will never stop until it's eradicated. Then you have all the other mega projects that you and I know about that most here (yep, same ones that crap on Sisi) know nothing about like the new power plant. The only two liquefied natural gas plants in Idku & Nour in the entire Mediterranean hence why we bought $20 billion in gas from Israel because we're the only ones who can liquify it and export it or import it even. Not to mention the gas fields themselves in Zohr and all the others and why Turkey has lost its mind mostly because of that.

So things have been looking up for a while and will keep looking up InshaAllah and I just hope Sisi continues to do the right thing like he's been doing and if he needs the additional 2 years, we can give it to him to complete a lot of what he's started and then he needs to move on and we can only hope that the next president is even half as ambitious as he is. Great post, ma brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL, bro. That is insane! Where did you even compile that incredible list?!
> 
> It's really great because you look at the extent of the development in all the fields and the people on this forum who only critisize Sisi as a dictator and all the other derogatory terms they use to insult him have NO IDEA what he's actually done for the country, and that list is proof positive that comes with all sorts of videos about all these project and national improvements. Yes the health care isn't there yet, but they're building tons of new hospitals and bringing in state of the art equipment. The fisheries and people wonder why other countries are coming to Egypt to learn how to cultivate fisheries because they have been an AMAZING success. Housing, forget about it. The depletion of slums and never seeing them come again is only a matter of time. But that concept will never stop until it's eradicated. Then you have all the other mega projects that you and I know about that most here (yep, same ones that crap on Sisi) know nothing about like the new power plant. The only two liquefied natural gas plants in Idku & Nour in the entire Mediterranean hence why we bought $20 billion in gas from Israel because we're the only ones who can liquify it and export it or import it even. Not to mention the gas fields themselves in Zohr and all the others and why Turkey has lost its mind mostly because of that.
> 
> So things have been looking up for a while and will keep looking up InshaAllah and I just hope Sisi continues to do the right thing like he's been doing and if he needs the additional 2 years, we can give it to him to complete a lot of what he's started and then he needs to move on and we can only hope that the next president is even half as ambitious as he is. Great post, ma brother!


It was compiled by someone else bro.. most likely an Egyptian..I just translated it and put in in order.. and that was tough making me sweat.. imagine the Guy who has compiled it..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It was compiled by someone else bro.. most likely an Egyptian..I just translated it and put in in order.. and that was tough making me sweat.. imagine the Guy who has compiled it..lol



Holy crap that must've been a major undertaking, the translation that is! I'd say what you had to do was much harder than what he did since I bet compiling it all in Arabic was available from a certain source that he probably copied and pasted. But for you to do the correct translation of every one of those lines is mind-numbing! Well done, my friend. That truly is an effort to be commended!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trench Broom

Egypt needs to be careful about how much it's borrowing. The economy still needs reform to rid itself of the vestiges of Marxism which stagnated the Egyptian economy for decades.


----------



## Oublious

Trench Broom said:


> Egypt needs to be careful about how much it's borrowing. The economy still needs reform to rid itself of the vestiges of Marxism which stagnated the Egyptian economy for decades.




Egypt economy will never be ok. A millitairy economy, nobody in the world have see it.


----------



## ARCH٤R

There is more to El Alamein than just towers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Satellite imagery show progress of an agricultural and water project between 2017 and 2020.
2017:




2020:



It appears to be a water canal allowing water to flow from Lake Nasser to Toshka?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

New Aswan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Al-Sisi inspects modern, locally manufactured cars from major international companies*






President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi inspected a number of modern car models of major international and locally manufactured companies that were equipped to work with the natural gas energy.. in preparation for putting them on the local market with facilities for purchase.







Ambassador Bassam Radi, a spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic, said that this is within the framework of supporting the national project to equip vehicles and means of transport to operate with natural gas energy, and for the great economic, environmental and social return that it achieves, and at the same time takes into account the application of the finest technical specifications that ensure the performance of these vehicles..

https://almalnews.com/السيسي-يتفقد-السيارات-الحديثة-المصنع/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Dr. Mostafa Madbouly added that there are mandates from President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi to work on localizing the electric car industry in Egypt, given that it is the future of the auto industry in the world, and therefore the government has sought to launch cooperation with international companies working in the field of electric cars manufacturing, with the aim of localizing this Industry, and taking advantage of the latest technologies that these companies have reached, so that Egypt becomes a regional center for the manufacture of electric cars and their export to Arab and African countries.

https://almalnews.com/تفاصيل-اجتماع-الحكومة-لتنفيذ-تكليفات/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Al-Sisi inspects modern, locally manufactured cars from major international companies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi inspected a number of modern car models of major international and locally manufactured companies that were equipped to work with the natural gas energy.. in preparation for putting them on the local market with facilities for purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Bassam Radi, a spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic, said that this is within the framework of supporting the national project to equip vehicles and means of transport to operate with natural gas energy, and for the great economic, environmental and social return that it achieves, and at the same time takes into account the application of the finest technical specifications that ensure the performance of these vehicles..
> 
> https://almalnews.com/السيسي-يتفقد-السيارات-الحديثة-المصنع/





The SC said:


> Dr. Mostafa Madbouly added that there are mandates from President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi to work on localizing the electric car industry in Egypt, given that it is the future of the auto industry in the world, and therefore the government has sought to launch cooperation with international companies working in the field of electric cars manufacturing, with the aim of localizing this Industry, and taking advantage of the latest technologies that these companies have reached, so that Egypt becomes a regional center for the manufacture of electric cars and their export to Arab and African countries.
> 
> https://almalnews.com/تفاصيل-اجتماع-الحكومة-لتنفيذ-تكليفات/



If you asked me which one I would choose between the two new energy usage vehicles, and while the electric cars are the sexier and more popular model for the future of renewable energies as well as clean air even more than NG, I think a lot of people either underestimate or just don't know about the critical environmental impacts the mining of elements for all these batteries is doing to the environment. Now there could be a lot of impact from drilling for gas as well, but I think I would still choose it over the electric because in the end, I do think it is the lesser of the two evils as far as their specific environmental impacts. But how great it is to have the choice between the two and leave us old-fashioned, petrol-loving, horse power needing, speed fanatics some premium unleaded gasoline and leave us about our business!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If you asked me which one I would choose between the two new energy usage vehicles, and while the electric cars are the sexier and more popular model for the future of renewable energies as well as clean air even more than NG, I think a lot of people either underestimate or just don't know about the critical environmental impacts the mining of elements for all these batteries is doing to the environment. Now there could be a lot of impact from drilling for gas as well, but I think I would still choose it over the electric because in the end, I do think it is the lesser of the two evils as far as their specific environmental impacts. But how great it is to have the choice between the two and leave us old-fashioned, petrol-loving, horse power needing, speed fanatics some premium unleaded gasoline and leave us about our business!


The Egyptian choice for NGE is very clear.. But at the same time Egypt does not want to lag behind as far as Electric car's technologies are concerned.. and their potential export in the MENA region and Africa..smart thinking ahead..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The Ministry of Housing released this video:




I find this bravery, not only do they have the balls to pull this off but they do it despite all the domestic criticism... IMO it’s the most significant in the last 10 years, forget defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I find this bravery, not only do they have the balls to pull this off but they do it despite all the domestic criticism... IMO it’s the most significant in the last 10 years, forget defence.



Oh this is on a much larger scale of impressiveness, no question. The funny thing is that you would think it would be impossible for anyone to criticize what they're doing and what they've accomplished when all it's been geared for is the basic lifting of every Egyptian's living standards. How can anyone criticize the accomplishments for a better standard of living and an evolution of the country itself, the transformation is extraordinary and like he said, after mentioning 10 revamped existing cities, there's another 10 on top of those lol. It's truly remarkable and we've been astounded at this for a while now, probably because of observing from afar. But the fascinating thing is how there will always be the detractors, no matter the success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

El Galala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> El Galala



lol, I used to go there back in the early 80's when it was nothing but a bunch of huts and I believe there was an American Army base on top of the hill as part of the peace treaty they were there to maintain a presence and watch and we would camp with all our gear on the beach bellow, a bunch of friends and myself and our canoes and skis and gliders and all this crazy stuff and the funny thing is the MPs at the base would go out in their blackhawks late like around 2am and scour the entire beach bellow the base camp. When we would show up and set up camp, a beach patrol would cruise by and we would let them know that we're camping here for a few days etc. so they knew we were there and would mess with us with their Blackhawks. They'd swoop down low with the heavy rotors thundering and fly along the water and shine a big light on our tents and wake us all up and tick us off the basterds lol. Couldn't do much even though it would've been nice to throw an orange or a frisbee but if we brought down the helo....not a good thing.

But that whole stretch on highway 65 from Port Tawfiq all the way down the Gulf of Suez is spectacular, just like he says in the song from the water to the land to the mountains is all it is for the entire stretch and just beautiful. It was much less crowded back then, of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, I used to go there back in the early 80's when it was nothing but a bunch of huts and I believe there was an American Army base on top of the hill as part of the peace treaty they were there to maintain a presence and watch and we would camp with all our gear on the beach bellow, a bunch of friends and myself and our canoes and skis and gliders and all this crazy stuff and the funny thing is the MPs at the base would go out in their blackhawks late like around 2am and scour the entire beach bellow the base camp. When we would show up and set up camp, a beach patrol would cruise by and we would let them know that we're camping here for a few days etc. so they knew we were there and would mess with us with their Blackhawks. They'd swoop down low with the heavy rotors thundering and fly along the water and shine a big light on our tents and wake us all up and tick us off the basterds lol. Couldn't do much even though it would've been nice to throw an orange or a frisbee but if we brought down the helo....not a good thing.
> 
> But that whole stretch on highway 65 from Port Tawfiq all the way down the Gulf of Suez is spectacular, just like he says in the song from the water to the land to the mountains is all it is for the entire stretch and just beautiful. It was much less crowded back then, of course.


Man, at least we know it’ll be a target site for them if they were to make a base in Egypt.







It’s small yet more construction is in progress. The university there has just opened it’s doors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Man, at least we know it’ll be a target site for them if they were to make a base in Egypt.



Haven't been to that exact spot there in a long time but I believe they packed that base up in 85 or 87 once the Israelis were completely out of Sinai or even before that as it was a temporary thing back then. 

But the other funny part is you look at all the cool touristic buildings and hotels and parks and stuff and none of that stuff was around back then, only a small restaurant/pub at the center of the beach area lool and we would all go there in the evening for dinner and start a fire on the beach and hang out and some of those clowns from the base would come down and someone would say something and fights would break out all the time and the MPs would come charging in their little jeeps LOL! Fun times. Now it's a full-fledged touristic destination. So isn't that whole stretch that includes Galala from Port Tawfiq to Hurghada is just one beautiful spot after the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

2017




2020
:- the future arrangement of agricultural lands can be seen.




_PuPpEt!_
Msh keda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

4171 housing units in El Obour City (WIP)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/13018605457175633931200 new mosques across the country’s new cities since 2017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301404406596997130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt: A strategy for expanding desalination plants until 2050*






In light of the urban expansion witnessed by Egypt, and the water challenges that it suffers from, water desalination projects represent one of the most important projects that the Egyptian state is working to expand in the governorates bordering the Mediterranean and the Red Sea, in order to achieve maximum use of water to deal with water poverty.

The head of the natural resources department at the African Research Institute, Dr. Abbas al-Sharaqi, said in an interview with Al-Arabiya.net that the population of Egypt is about 100 million people, according to international standards, they need 100 billion cubic meters, while Egypt's water share is 55.5 billion cubic meters. In addition to about a billion of rain, and we use about 3.5 billion cubic meters of deep groundwater, for a total of 60 billion cubic meters with a water deficit of 40 billion cubic meters, this deficit is overcome by reusing about 20 billion cubic meters and importing crops equivalent to 20 Billion cubic meters remaining.






He added that the cost of desalination is about $ 1000 per cubic meter and $ 200 per year for operation per cubic meter, with a total cost of about 15 pounds per cubic meter, of which about 50% is energy and operation.

The main deficit of water is in the agricultural sector, which consumes more than 80% of Egypt's water quota, which needs cheap water, as a cubic meter of water gives agricultural production ranging from 5 to 10 pounds using current technology and its cost, so desalination water is not economical. To be used for agricultural purposes, except that it is economical for other purposes such as industry, tourism and household uses, and the Nile water remains the economic one in all governorates near it for all uses.

For his part, Egyptian Deputy Minister of Housing, Dr. Sayed Ismail, told Al-Arabiya.net that the establishment of desalination plant projects is to maintain drinking water access to all regions in Egypt, increase the percentage of served areas and reduce the transportation of purified surface drinking water over long distances to reach coastal areas. This leads to large losses in drinking water, and large energy is consumed to transport those quantities, and the cost of operating, maintaining, replacing and renewing the lines carrying that water represents a great burden on the state, and from that resort to providing alternative water sources to surface water, including desalination.

*Desalination energy*

The Deputy Minister of Housing added that the ministry had increased the capacity of desalination plants during the previous 6 years from 80 thousand m3 / day to about 800 thousand m3 / day at the present time, and the strategic plan for desalination has been prepared to expand the establishment of desalination plants, with the aim of providing drinking water needs. In the areas bordering the Red Sea coast in the east and overlooking the Mediterranean coast to the north, overlooking the Gulf of Suez and Aqaba in the South Sinai Governorate, affected by critical canals, according to the Ministry of Irrigation's determinants.

In addition to providing alternative drinking water to stop the transportation of surface water through pipelines to the governorates of Matrouh, the Red Sea and South Sinai, providing drinking water to the state's national urban plan, providing drinking water to meet the natural population increase, and achieving sustainable and stable management by providing drinking water needs for the current and future period until the year. 2050.

Ismail indicated that 65 desalination plants have been implemented with a total capacity of 800 thousand m3 / day in the governorates of North Sinai, South Sinai, the Red Sea, Marsa Matrouh, Ismailia and Suez, and 19 new desalination plants with a capacity of 550 thousand m3 / day are being implemented, at a cost of 11 billion EGP in the governorates of Marsa Matrouh, the Red Sea, North Sinai, South Sinai, Port Said, Dakahlia, and Suez.

*An expansion strategy*

A strategic plan has also been prepared to expand the establishment of seawater desalination plants to provide drinking water needs, divided into 6 five-year plans extending from the year 2020 to the year 2050, in cooperation with all concerned authorities from different ministries, to provide a total capacity of 6.4 million m3 / day. , With a total expected cost of 134.2 billion pounds.

The plan includes 4 main axes, the first of which is to provide water needs to solve the current problems, and the future natural population increase of the existing residential communities, which is 1,353 thousand m3 / day, and the second is to provide alternative water needs to stop the transportation of drinking water to some coastal governorates 335 thousand m3 / day, and the third is to provide Alternative water needs for surface water, the fourth of which is the provision of the water needs required for urban development 966 thousand m3 / day.


https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/aswaq/...2ZC05YjlkLTRjOTQtYmJlYS02MWFjZDdkNTc5MTgifQ==

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ARCH٤R

*President Sisi Announces Major Initiative To Lift 12.5 Million Out Of Poverty*





*By: NILE FM STAFF *











President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi announced a major expansion of the government's efforts to reduce Egypt's poverty with a new initiative that will see more than a thousand of Egypt's poorest villages undergo major development.
Planning and Economic Development Minister Hala El Said appeared on Sada El Balad's "Ala Mas'ouleety" and spoke to Ahmed Moussa about some of the specifics of the plan, which will be a more comprehensive version of Egypt’s Decent Life initiative.
The Egyptian government will develop towns and villages across the country to cut down on overpopulation, aiming to prioritize major developmental projects to new cities and villages outside the capital in order to create employment opportunities outside of Egypt's main cities.



_New Toshka has been one of the models for urban development for Egypt's rural areas._
"The project targets 1000 small villages nationwide in light of the Decent Life program," read the statement from the President's office, adding that: “The aim is to improve the citizens' standard of living, alleviate poverty, develop the infrastructure and basic services, such as education, housing, electricity, sanitation, drinking water, and health units. This is in addition to creating sustainable jobs.”
“This means not leaving any house or road untouched by development,” said President El-Sisi when he discussed the early phase on the Decent Life initiative which is a strategy targeting 32 million people in some of Egypt’s poorest villages and has been designed by a group of Egyptian NGOs, universities, governmental institutions, and international organizations.
Discussing her ministry’s projections, El Said stated that the latest announcement from the President will improve the lives of 12.5 million citizens in Egypt’s poorest regions. The program will span 3-4 years and will improve the village's sanitation, access to clean water, education, employment, and above all else, people's homes.
So far, initiatives have mainly targeted villages in Upper Egypt, particularly around Assuit and Sohag, but also has seen work in Giza, Minya, Qena, Luxor, Aswan, New Valley, Qalioubiy, Beheira, Marsa Matrouh, and North Sinai, all areas which have more than 70% poverty.
A major interest of the government is to wean impoverished regions of Egypt, particularly Upper Egypt, off the old subsidy system that increased monetary support to families based on how many children they had. This incentivized Upper Egyptian families to have more kids, without employment opportunities this contributed to poverty rather than alleviating it.
While the Karama and Takaful social solidarity and cash transfer programs have been a part of Egypt's Decent Life initiative, the government wants to move from keeping people alive to make them productive, which will require major infrastructure developments to provide electricity, sanitation, water treatments, and high-quality affordable housing to Egypt's villages.



Egypt still has more people living in rural areas than it has people living in urban areas, with a million people coming from the countryside to find work in the city every year, Egypt has prioritized the development of new cities to make room for the newly urbanized. However, Egypt’s cities are already under strain and close to breaking under highly-populated pressure. Cairo is already one of the world’s most insecure cities for access to water, and Alexandria, are the only locations to find work in the country.
Of the million Egyptians attempting to escape endemic poverty in rural areas by coming to the cities, 60% of them will find themselves building and living in illegal informal settlements. Buildings that were constructed with poor safety regulations and often on farmable lands have become a steady drain on the country, so building better places to live in areas that provide employment are the two biggest factors the government will be exploring.
The Egyptian government’s mains drive to develop Upper Egypt and Sinai have been major upgrades in agriculture. This has mainly come in two forms, major national projects to increase farmable land, and industrializing underdeveloped areas to increase production. In this effort, the Egyptian government has partnered with both the United Nations Development Program (UNDP) and the Food and Agriculture Organization to provide training to local farmers to increase the quality, production, and output of current operations.
Upper Egypt has been slow to grow higher yield crops like fruit, jasmine, or other products for the European market. A deficit in sanitation and water treatment facilities has been one issue, 65% of impoverished villages do not have access to clean water, while poor infrastructure is another issue. So, correcting these two issues have been of paramount importance, and will continue to be as the government moves forward.



In Upper Egypt, the government has worked to provide alternative income sources as agriculture is increasingly industrialized, thus requiring less labor which increases unemployment. In order to maintain the agriculture industrialization policy, the Egyptian government has increased alternative income sources, either by connecting weaving and metal-working craftsmen to the region and international markets, providing them training, machines, and subsidies to make their work a sustainable source of income.
Egypt has also prioritized investments into mining operations around Upper Egypt and the Red Sea, particularly between Qena, Safaga, and Quseir. 2020 marked the first year that mining overtook investments in the energy sector as mining operations could help correct the imbalanced wealth distribution between North and South.
The effort has taken on new urgency as the number of illegal building operations increased due to COVID-19, and Egypt's uneven development between north and south, east and west, has become a major weight pulling the country down as Egypt's population continues to increase. As with other high population countries like China, Korea, or Japan, Egypt will need to make all regions and individuals as productive as possible as the burden to provide welfare increases perpetually.









President Sisi Announces Major Initiative To Lift 12.5 Million Out Of Poverty | NileFM | EGYPT'S#1 FOR HIT MUSIC


The government has begun to prioritize the development of Egypt's villages to relieve pressure from its main cities.




nilefm.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Ismail indicated that 65 desalination plants have been implemented with a total capacity of 800 thousand m3 / day in the governorates of North Sinai, South Sinai, the Red Sea, Marsa Matrouh, Ismailia and Suez, and 19 new desalination plants with a capacity of 550 thousand m3 / day are being implemented, at a cost of 11 billion EGP in the governorates of Marsa Matrouh, the Red Sea, North Sinai, South Sinai, Port Said, Dakahlia, and Suez.



65 desalination plants! lol! You think they aren't preparing for reducing their reliance on the nile? And this is something they actually started a while ago and now have so much momentum that there's nothing preventing them from stopping lol! Unbelievable. That Sisi has been the best thing that has happened to Egypt since.......they built the pyramids? 



ARCH٤R said:


> Discussing her ministry’s projections, El Said stated that the latest announcement from the President will improve the lives of 12.5 million citizens in Egypt’s poorest regions. The program will span 3-4 years and will improve the village's sanitation, access to clean water, education, employment, and above all else, people's homes.



Imagine a program to pull 12-1/2 million people out of poverty!? And this, just like the desalination projects is something that has been implemented a few years ago with many of the housing projects they've been putting up like it's no-one's business! But the haters will always hate and no matter what gets done, there will always be something -- even if it's untrue -- that they'll latch on to discredit Sisi and the current administration that has been nothing short of exemplary. With a few faults, of course. Those social aspects will fix themselves in time ISA and Egypt will soar. The dilemma now is do we give Sisi an additional 2 years to finish a lot of what he's started?

Also, the number I read the other day -- I think it was off one of yours or @The SC's post is the total spent on all the projects that have been implemented in Egypt by Sisi since 2014 exceeds $318 billion. That's pretty staggering at first but then when you look at what they've done with all that money, it's easy to make sense of that number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

*Egypt will no longer allow building violations in villages and cities, says PM*

*Unplanned buildings have come to constitute about 50 percent of the urban clusters across villages and cities countrywide*


Ahram Online , Wednesday 9 Sep 2020





Prime Minister of Egypt Mostafa Madbouly (Al-Ahram)

Egypt's Prime Minister Mostafa Madbouly said the Egyptian government will confront any attempt to build in a random manner on state lands to end what he described as "the bleeding of haphazard construction."

Egypt has seen a significant rise in illegal construction since the security vacuum that followed the 2011 uprising, with many people constructing multi-storey buildings without acquiring the necessary permits or complying with engineering safety standards.
In January, Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi ratified a law allowing settlement with the state over building violations, with the exception of those pertaining to safety standards, authorised height or purpose, historic buildings, and others.
The law sets a six-month deadline, which will be reached by the end of this month, to put an end to violations in the country.
Speaking at a press conference on Wednesday, Madbouly vowed to introduce new facilitations for citizens wishing to reconcile with the government regarding these violations to encourage them to speed up the submission of settlement requests.
Unplanned buildings have come to constitute about 50 percent of the urban clusters across the villages and cities countrywide, Madbouly pointed out.
In villages, much agricultural land has been destroyed by the construction of illegal buildings in a scattered and unorganised manner, Madbouly said.
"From the mid-eighties to 2011, random construction came to constitute no less than 70 percent of the urban clusters in Egypt," he said.
The PM said that Egypt lost up to 400,000 feddans between 1980 to 2011, and an additional 90,000 over the past nine years.
"This means we lost a source of food for the Egyptian people, in addition to many job vacancies… and to solve this problem, the state should reclaim other [non-agricultural] spaces," he added.
Madbouly said the cost of reclaiming one feddan is between EGP 150,000 and EGP 200,000, and that the reclamation of 90,000 feddans costs up to EGP 18 billion.
The PM explained that the disorganised nature of construction has also increased the cost of providing Egyptian villages with sewer systems: from EGP 180 billion in 2014 to EGP 300 billion in 2020.
“The cost could have been lower if the buildings were constructed in a planned and organised manner,” he assured.
Madbouly also said that in cities, clusters of red-brick buildings and informal settlements have sprung up. Additional storeys have also been added to existing buildings in violation of permits issued by municipal authorities.
"How can the state supply citizens in these areas with the necessary services?" the PM said during the presser, stressing that any expansion of services takes a heavy toll on the state.
"The state issued the reconciliation law to end the 40-year-old problem and to stop the toll of haphazard construction on Egypt," he said.
The new law is not a punitive measure, but was issued to legalise the state of illegal buildings, Madbouly said, adding that the value of these buildings is expected to increase after the reconciliation measures are finalised.
He stressed that the government is following up on all citizens' complaints in this respect and will ease some procedures, especially those related to the estimated value of reconciliation in some areas, as well as the documents required to submit reconciliation requests.
He urged all citizens to speed up the submission of reconciliation requests to “not lose a great opportunity to maximise the value of their apartments,” revealing that after the government completes its digital transformation system, all apartments will have an official certificate from the state linked to the national ID number of the owners, and all trade in uncertified apartments and buildings will be disallowed.
The prime minister also said that a new set of regulations on construction in cities will be issued following the end of the ongoing suspension of construction.
Municipal authorities were ordered in May to suspend issuing licences for any form of construction for six months, whether for new buildings or for modifications to existing ones, in provinces including Cairo, Giza, Qalioubiya, and Alexandria. The move is part of a government crackdown on illegal buildings across the country.
Madbouly said that under the new regulations, building licences will serve as a form of contract between the government and the building's owner, containing obligations on both sides.
"Any [future] violation will be faced by actions from the state," Madbouly added.
"Our vision is to build a genuine state with proper and planned urbanism equipped with [all necessary] facilities exactly like all developed countries. The government will thus do its best to put an end to this issue [of illegal buildings]."
Egyptian authorities are implementing a nationwide campaign to demolish all illegal buildings that do not meet the requirements of reconciliation stipulated in the law. The government has already announced the removal of thousands of encroachments over the past few months.
“The state has not demolished any occupied buildings, only empty ones,” Madbouly stressed during Wednesday's presser.
In late August, President El-Sisi slammed the building violations in a heated speech, and threatened to deploy the army if the problem persists.









Egypt will no longer allow building violations in villages and cities, says PM - Politics - Egypt


Unplanned buildings have come to constitute about 50 percent of the urban clusters across villages and cities countrywide




english.ahram.org.eg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

ARCH٤R said:


> *Egypt will no longer allow building violations in villages and cities, says PM*
> 
> *Unplanned buildings have come to constitute about 50 percent of the urban clusters across villages and cities countrywide*
> 
> 
> Ahram Online , Wednesday 9 Sep 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister of Egypt Mostafa Madbouly (Al-Ahram)
> 
> Egypt's Prime Minister Mostafa Madbouly said the Egyptian government will confront any attempt to build in a random manner on state lands to end what he described as "the bleeding of haphazard construction."
> 
> Egypt has seen a significant rise in illegal construction since the security vacuum that followed the 2011 uprising, with many people constructing multi-storey buildings without acquiring the necessary permits or complying with engineering safety standards.
> In January, Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi ratified a law allowing settlement with the state over building violations, with the exception of those pertaining to safety standards, authorised height or purpose, historic buildings, and others.
> The law sets a six-month deadline, which will be reached by the end of this month, to put an end to violations in the country.
> Speaking at a press conference on Wednesday, Madbouly vowed to introduce new facilitations for citizens wishing to reconcile with the government regarding these violations to encourage them to speed up the submission of settlement requests.
> Unplanned buildings have come to constitute about 50 percent of the urban clusters across the villages and cities countrywide, Madbouly pointed out.
> In villages, much agricultural land has been destroyed by the construction of illegal buildings in a scattered and unorganised manner, Madbouly said.
> "From the mid-eighties to 2011, random construction came to constitute no less than 70 percent of the urban clusters in Egypt," he said.
> The PM said that Egypt lost up to 400,000 feddans between 1980 to 2011, and an additional 90,000 over the past nine years.
> "This means we lost a source of food for the Egyptian people, in addition to many job vacancies… and to solve this problem, the state should reclaim other [non-agricultural] spaces," he added.
> Madbouly said the cost of reclaiming one feddan is between EGP 150,000 and EGP 200,000, and that the reclamation of 90,000 feddans costs up to EGP 18 billion.
> The PM explained that the disorganised nature of construction has also increased the cost of providing Egyptian villages with sewer systems: from EGP 180 billion in 2014 to EGP 300 billion in 2020.
> “The cost could have been lower if the buildings were constructed in a planned and organised manner,” he assured.
> Madbouly also said that in cities, clusters of red-brick buildings and informal settlements have sprung up. Additional storeys have also been added to existing buildings in violation of permits issued by municipal authorities.
> "How can the state supply citizens in these areas with the necessary services?" the PM said during the presser, stressing that any expansion of services takes a heavy toll on the state.
> "The state issued the reconciliation law to end the 40-year-old problem and to stop the toll of haphazard construction on Egypt," he said.
> The new law is not a punitive measure, but was issued to legalise the state of illegal buildings, Madbouly said, adding that the value of these buildings is expected to increase after the reconciliation measures are finalised.
> He stressed that the government is following up on all citizens' complaints in this respect and will ease some procedures, especially those related to the estimated value of reconciliation in some areas, as well as the documents required to submit reconciliation requests.
> He urged all citizens to speed up the submission of reconciliation requests to “not lose a great opportunity to maximise the value of their apartments,” revealing that after the government completes its digital transformation system, all apartments will have an official certificate from the state linked to the national ID number of the owners, and all trade in uncertified apartments and buildings will be disallowed.
> The prime minister also said that a new set of regulations on construction in cities will be issued following the end of the ongoing suspension of construction.
> Municipal authorities were ordered in May to suspend issuing licences for any form of construction for six months, whether for new buildings or for modifications to existing ones, in provinces including Cairo, Giza, Qalioubiya, and Alexandria. The move is part of a government crackdown on illegal buildings across the country.
> Madbouly said that under the new regulations, building licences will serve as a form of contract between the government and the building's owner, containing obligations on both sides.
> "Any [future] violation will be faced by actions from the state," Madbouly added.
> "Our vision is to build a genuine state with proper and planned urbanism equipped with [all necessary] facilities exactly like all developed countries. The government will thus do its best to put an end to this issue [of illegal buildings]."
> Egyptian authorities are implementing a nationwide campaign to demolish all illegal buildings that do not meet the requirements of reconciliation stipulated in the law. The government has already announced the removal of thousands of encroachments over the past few months.
> “The state has not demolished any occupied buildings, only empty ones,” Madbouly stressed during Wednesday's presser.
> In late August, President El-Sisi slammed the building violations in a heated speech, and threatened to deploy the army if the problem persists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt will no longer allow building violations in villages and cities, says PM - Politics - Egypt
> 
> 
> Unplanned buildings have come to constitute about 50 percent of the urban clusters across villages and cities countrywide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.ahram.org.eg


It’s good that they have decided to bring down any building whom they don’t agree to register.


----------



## ARCH٤R

More of a problem than a project. It should have been prevented years back.
*Egypt lost 90k feddan of fertile agricultural land since 2011: Prime Minister*
Government offers 25% cut of reconciliation fee on construction violation when paying full amount, says Mostafa Madbouly

Daily News Egypt 2 hours ago Comments Offon Egypt lost 90k feddan of fertile agricultural land since 2011: Prime Minister






Egypt has lost about 400,000 feddan of agricultural lands since 1980 due to illegal urban expansion, including 90,000 feddan since 2011, Prime Minister Mostafa Madbouly said on Saturday. 
The Prime Minister noted that 5,000 housing blocks have been constructed on agricultural lands nationwide over the past five years, with a total of 32,000 housing blocks recorded in 2020 alone. 
During a press conference, Madbouly said that only 1 million applications for reconciliation over building violations have been presented so far. He mentioned that the government has issued a directive that the value of the reconciliation fee per 1 metre in rural areas will stand at only EGP 50. The low fee will take into account the social and economic aspects of residents in rural areas. 
“Those paying the full amount will receive a deduction of 25% of the value of reconciliation fee,” he added.
Madbouly also said that these violations threaten Egypt’s food security, and have already caused the loss of many job opportunities related to the agricultural field. 
He noted that the random or unplanned construction makes up about 50% of the urban mass of all Egyptian cities and villages. From the mid-1980s to 2015, the rate of random growth in some cases reached more than 70% of the volume of construction that takes place. 
“It costs the state between EGP 150,000 and EGP 200,000 to reclaim a single feddan in the desert, which means that about EGP 18bn must be spent to compensate the 90,000 feddan lost from fertile agricultural land,” Madbouly said. 
He added that land reclamation takes time, effort, and money in terms of extending irrigation networks, electricity lines, and places of residence. 
Madbouly also noted that the Egyptian state has issued several decisions to criminalise construction on agricultural land, at the same time as putting in place a set of deterrent measures. These include not connecting up utilities and demolition of construction work, although these measures have yet to bear fruit in ending the situation.
The Prime Minister also pointed out that since 2008, the government has allocated urban settlements for all cities and villages. Alongside the expansion of building in new cities, the government has already retrieved 160,000 feddan of agricultural lands that have been urbanized earlier. 
The allocated urban settlements aim to accommodate Egypt’s projected population increase for a period of 20 years, or until 2030, in which the country is expected to accommodate a further 24 million. 
Madbouly said that the government is only demolishing those buildings that are empty, rather than those that are occupied by residents. 
He pointed out that to facilitate the process of reconciliation, the concerned state bodies accept even incomplete applications. They will then freeze all demolition measures against the building from the time the application is submitted until the process is completed within two months.




__





StackPath






dailynewsegypt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt will launch 3 satellites during the next two years 2021/2022, according to Masrah Muhammad Al-Qousi, CEO of the Egyptian Space Agency.

In a statement, Al-Qousi said that Egypt will launch 3 satellites, including an observation and espionage satellite and a scientific research satellite, in cooperation with China, at the Egyptian Center for Satellites Collection and Manufacturing of the Egyptian Space Agency.

Egypt will cooperate with China to produce and launch 2 satellites, and the third satellite, in cooperation with Germany, will be dedicated to education and scientific research.

https://www.agenceecofin.com/infras...KF681tliGPaFAVZuW_iUdkqO0CvkmZ6XZl8Gm-4siaQac

In another context, Egypt is negotiating with both Italy and France to contract for spy and surveillance SAR radar satellites, which will be the first of its kind in Egypt. 

Russia also offers Egypt high-precision surveillance satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Eni announces a new Gaz discovery estimated at 4 trillion cubic feet* *In the Greater Nawras region in the Mediterranean Sea in Egypt..*

The preliminary evaluation of the well results indicates that the gas of the Greater Nawras region can be estimated at more than 4 trillion cubic feet..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Eni announces a new Gaz discovery estimated at 4 trillion cubic feet* *In the Greater Nawras region in the Mediterranean Sea in Egypt..*
> 
> The preliminary evaluation of the well results indicates that the gas of the Greater Nawras region can be estimated at more than 4 trillion cubic feet..



I have always maintained that Egypt has vasts amounts of hydrocarbons in the form of mostly oil since Egypt was geographically pinched between Libya and Saudiya, both of which are very rich in oil and in Egypt's Red Sea waters, a lot of oil has been discovered there but we've been mired in wars with that entity to our north that we never really bothered to look for these riches and find them and enrich ourselves until now and in the form of gas in the Mediterranean. What I like about this is the speed at which the Egyptian administration as implemented exploration and extraction as well as building the only 2 LNG capable plants in the eastern Mediterranean.

Now with this discovery and between it and Zohr and the other gas fields they've discovered already, this is so huge that it should propel Egypt into a new level of economic standard. Let's hope they move onto discovering more oil fields in the western desert soon enough to make use out of it before crude oil really loses its value.

BTW, at 4 trillion cubic feet is fantastic but just to put it in perspective, Zohr is estimated to be storing 30 trillion cubic feet lol! Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Let’s hope we invest well with all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I have always maintained that Egypt has vasts amounts of hydrocarbons in the form of mostly oil since Egypt was geographically pinched between Libya and Saudiya, both of which are very rich in oil and in Egypt's Red Sea waters, a lot of oil has been discovered there but we've been mired in wars with that entity to our north that we never really bothered to look for these riches and find them and enrich ourselves until now and in the form of gas in the Mediterranean. What I like about this is the speed at which the Egyptian administration as implemented exploration and extraction as well as building the only 2 LNG capable plants in the eastern Mediterranean.
> 
> Now with this discovery and between it and Zohr and the other gas fields they've discovered already, this is so huge that it should propel Egypt into a new level of economic standard. Let's hope they move onto discovering more oil fields in the western desert soon enough to make use out of it before crude oil really loses its value.
> 
> BTW, at 4 trillion cubic feet is fantastic but just to put it in perspective, Zohr is estimated to be storing 30 trillion cubic feet lol! Good stuff.


Egypt has already achieved self sufficiency in GAZ .. this will most likely be converted and sold to Europe.. much more to come..keep tuned..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Let’s hope we invest well with all this.


With president Sisi running the show..no worries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*A Gigantic project

Strategic stores*

The Egyptian government is currently working to establish huge strategic stores in three fields: medicines, medical supplies, fuel, materials and food commodities

The project aims to provide a huge strategic stock of these materials without being affected by high prices internally or externally and exploiting the cheap price of some products at times to buy them in large quantities and store them, such as fuel, for example.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2020/7/...اء-المخازن-الاستراتيجية-للتخزين-الطبى/4860737

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

New Rashid city in Buhaira governorate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The gross domestic product during the current fiscal year in Egypt is 6844 billion pounds = 436 billion dollars, which is a first in the history of Egypt ..

http://www.mof.gov.eg/MOFGallerySource/Arabic/PDF/Citizen_Budget2020-2021.pdf

Last August, the World Bank expected the Egyptian national product to reach $ 560 billion by the end of 2023..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian master brain*

Aakl Masr (a control center in the Egyptian state) at a depth of 15 meters underground at a cost of 25 billion pounds in the new administrative capital, with another reciprocal control center nearby.

A mind that collects all the data of the state, the Egyptian people, government agencies, and servers of the government agency

President El-Sisi said in his intervention that he was keen on implementing the digitization project and making great progress in it, for the sake of the citizen, pointing out that the goal of digitization is to create complete databases for Egyptians, adding that many steps will be provided and the lives of citizens will be facilitated after the implementation of the project. Complete databases are considered national security, indicating that through databases and artificial intelligence, the citizens will not need to present demands.

This project will be useful to facilitate the provision of services to citizens, analyze data and ease its extraction, put forward proposals, and reach confirmed and sound results through accurate information and data.

President El-Sisi confirmed that by the end of this year 2020, Egypt will have reached a high level in the digital system by 95%, indicating that citizens' data are dealt with with caution and strict controls, and are not disclosed except according to specific and organized rules

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi explained that if the databases are completed in all sectors, we will feel that there is a remarkable health growth easily without conducting a full survey, but based on databases only, that will help citizens and facilitate their lives.

The president gave an example, saying: “If I want to present my son or daughter to a school through the database..Once I enter the data, I will have information about the school closest to my geographical location, and the individual’s data and medical history will also appear in front of the person responsible for providing the medical service as soon as the citizen’s number is registered. ».

For example, in the event that 1000 families lose their breadwinner and need their own pension, the Ministry of Solidarity provides these funds to citizens easily and conveniently, before those who deserve it demand this money.

For example, all bakeries are monitored over the course of working hours, indicating that the normal pattern is calculated for all bakeries, and in the event that the natural pattern changes, this bakery is inspected, and the facts of matters are ascertained.

https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/1416705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The gross domestic product during the current fiscal year in Egypt is 6844 billion pounds = 436 billion dollars, which is a first in the history of Egypt ..
> 
> http://www.mof.gov.eg/MOFGallerySource/Arabic/PDF/Citizen_Budget2020-2021.pdf
> 
> Last August, the World Bank expected the Egyptian national product to reach $ 560 billion by the end of 2023..



I mean, if you really look at these numbers and put them in perspective with all things considered such as dealing with Libya, the pain of that one spot in Sinai, the HUGE devastation of COVID-19 and to come out with those numbers is nothing short of incredible! Those who criticize Egypt and especially Sisi have no idea what the implications of his presidency have accomplished in such a positive manner to the country.

I read a long article on the economy of Egypt from a pretty well-known source and while they acknowledged the immense growth and potential and the difficult yet necessary decisions Sisi made to control the inflation with osterity measures and they could barely give him any credit for those moves he made and where the Egyptian economy stands at the moment is only criticized that it is "fragile" and has a large potential of collapsing easily if certain things happen. It was just a total bunch of BS and they even included rankings in health but especially education which when I read it, I was simply astounded at how brutally biased it was. But that's ok, the proof is in the pudding and if there was any risk in a fragility of the economy, it wouldn't be booming in such a way under these difficult situation and the country basically becoming a completely new one in the process. You would think that somewhere, a really truthful and unbiased outside report would be put together to show the successes happening because of Sisi and his entire administration. It's been a remarkable road of success stories and no one outside of Egypt is capable of telling it like it is. Really sad but screw them ten times over. Mal3oun abuhum wlad el kalb el m3araseen, they can't even give credit where credit is due. 



The SC said:


> President El-Sisi confirmed that by the end of this year 2020, Egypt will have reached a high level in the digital system by 95%, indicating that citizens' data are dealt with with caution and strict controls, and are not disclosed except according to specific and organized rules



This is a good thing. Too bad they feel the need to bury it 14 meters deep underground to protect it, but in such an environment, I'm afraid it's necessary, especially if it contains so much sensitive information.



The SC said:


> For example, all bakeries are monitored over the course of working hours, indicating that the normal pattern is calculated for all bakeries, and in the event that the natural pattern changes, this bakery is inspected, and the facts of matters are ascertained.



When I first listened to him talking about this, I can see it being a concern as a possible invasion of the people's civil liberties, to be monitored in such a fashion even though it's intentions are to really help them so that the government is ahead of them if God forbid a problem should happen to them, the government will rush and expedite the help they need to alleviate them from having to go through the process of doing it themselves. It's a good-intention-ed system, only I'm sure many could see it as a violation of their given rights, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I mean, if you really look at these numbers and put them in perspective with all things considered such as dealing with Libya, the pain of that one spot in Sinai, the HUGE devastation of COVID-19 and to come out with those numbers is nothing short of incredible! Those who criticize Egypt and especially Sisi have no idea what the implications of his presidency have accomplished in such a positive manner to the country.
> 
> I read a long article on the economy of Egypt from a pretty well-known source and while they acknowledged the immense growth and potential and the difficult yet necessary decisions Sisi made to control the inflation with osterity measures and they could barely give him any credit for those moves he made and where the Egyptian economy stands at the moment is only criticized that it is "fragile" and has a large potential of collapsing easily if certain things happen. It was just a total bunch of BS and they even included rankings in health but especially education which when I read it, I was simply astounded at how brutally biased it was. But that's ok, the proof is in the pudding and if there was any risk in a fragility of the economy, it wouldn't be booming in such a way under these difficult situation and the country basically becoming a completely new one in the process. You would think that somewhere, a really truthful and unbiased outside report would be put together to show the successes happening because of Sisi and his entire administration. It's been a remarkable road of success stories and no one outside of Egypt is capable of telling it like it is. Really sad but screw them ten times over. Mal3oun abuhum wlad el kalb el m3araseen, they can't even give credit where credit is due.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good thing. Too bad they feel the need to bury it 14 meters deep underground to protect it, but in such an environment, I'm afraid it's necessary, especially if it contains so much sensitive information.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first listened to him talking about this, I can see it being a concern as a possible invasion of the people's civil liberties, to be monitored in such a fashion even though it's intentions are to really help them so that the government is ahead of them if God forbid a problem should happen to them, the government will rush and expedite the help they need to alleviate them from having to go through the process of doing it themselves. It's a good-intention-ed system, only I'm sure many could see it as a violation of their given rights, unfortunately.


- The economy reforms and its success are concrete and solid.. and it is just a start.. let's say on a good footing..

- Burying it underground is a good thing since it is all digital.. no sand or dirt allowed..

- Bro.. you know all Western and most advanced societies have a similar program to manage citizens.. I know there is one linking all ministries in Canada.. the same in the USA..
..Only the paranoid for a reason or two will see it as a violation of their "rights"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Egypt to establish 1st factory to manufacture railway vehicles, metros, monorails


A company was established under the name of “The Egyptian National Railways Industries” to undertake the establishment and the operation of the factory.




www.egypttoday.com





CAIRO – 18 September 2020: Egypt is planning to establish the first factory to manufacture trains and monorail in partnership between ministries of transport, planning and Economic Authority for the Development of Suez Canal.



In the below lines, et provides details about the factory, which is set to be built in East Port Said.



The factory will be allocated for manufacturing of railway vehicles, metros and monorails.



A company was established under the name of “The Egyptian National Railways Industries” to undertake the establishment and the operation of the factory.



This company will be in partnership with the Suez Canal Economic Zone, the Egyptian Sovereign Fund and the Bombardier International Company.



The aim behind establishing the factory is to settle train industry in Egypt. The factory will provide local needs as well as exports to countries in Africa and the Middle East.



Implementation studies related to the factory are current underway, so that once the factory is established, a group of factories for complementary industries for trains manufacturing will ensue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> to manufacture trains and monorail



This will be connecting the new administrative capital with Cairo and Giza.







The new capital is just going to be insane. I think there's already 30 embassies that have officially submitted for relocation from Cairo to the new capital. It will be fascinating to see what and how Cairo ends up sort of existing in the shadows of this new, mega city. Not sure this has ever happened anywhere else. Should be amazing. Some of the pics of the new capital are incredible and you'd think it was more along the lines of a GCC mega city as far as much of the layout and architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Gas gas gas gas gas! Egypt just hitting the gas as hard as possible to maximize production capacity.


#Egypt announces its highest rates of natural gas production ever, now self-sufficient. Work is underway on a developmental project to transform Egypt into a regional center for gas and oil trade, and benefit from the country’s distinctive capabilities. https://egyptindependent.com/egypt-announces-its-highest-rates-of-natural-gas-production-ever-now-self-sufficent/…




10:23 AM · Sep 20, 2020·Linky for iOS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The new Toshka canal is a lifeline for irrigating 200,000 feddans (84000 ha), ready for serious investment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egypt builds | Social housing .. The largest housing project in the world implemented by Egypt | full episode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Dr. Mohamed El-Qousi, CEO of the Egyptian Space Agency, said that the agency has proven that without the help of foreign expertise, it is able to manufacture a satellite and test it until the launch stage, indicating that the space law determines the possibility of manufacturing the satellite in Egypt and launching it from Egyptian territory.

"Al-Qosi" added to "Echo Al Balad" website, that launching the satellite is not a luxury that Egypt tries to enjoy, but it is a duty that must be reached. Studies have been conducted for Egypt to have a launch pad, as Egypt has distinguished technical and scientific cadres who know in the field of missiles launch in what concerns the mechanics of the missile and its guidance, but they lack practicality because they have not previously applied.

He pointed out that the study is presented to the higher authorities awaiting approval for implementation, pointing out that with the start of 2014, there has been a major shift in the state's interest in space projects and its support for space technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

The SC said:


> Dr. Mohamed El-Qousi, CEO of the Egyptian Space Agency, said that the agency has proven that without the help of foreign expertise, it is able to manufacture a satellite and test it until the launch stage, indicating that the space law determines the possibility of manufacturing the satellite in Egypt and launching it from Egyptian territory.
> 
> "Al-Qosi" added to "Echo Al Balad" website, that launching the satellite is not a luxury that Egypt tries to enjoy, but it is a duty that must be reached. Studies have been conducted for Egypt to have a launch pad, as Egypt has distinguished technical and scientific cadres who know in the field of missiles launch in what concerns the mechanics of the missile and its guidance, but they lack practicality because they have not previously applied.
> 
> He pointed out that the study is presented to the higher authorities awaiting approval for implementation, pointing out that with the start of 2014, there has been a major shift in the state's interest in space projects and its support for space technology.


It can be a regional launch country for Arab countries if it can develop the capabilities. UAE and Saudi Arabia would use them a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> as Egypt has distinguished technical and scientific cadres who know in the field of missiles launch in what concerns the mechanics of the missile and its guidance, but they lack practicality because they have not previously applied.


If so then I’m glad, I’d always look for the best studies I could make so that we get the theory part right whenever we get to make something. Even without using these studies and researched we would still have a good land to build on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Can somebody translate this video? I wanted news about the Egyptian space agency but I dont understand it arabic. I want the part about the camera especially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> I mean, if you really look at these numbers and put them in perspective with all things considered such as dealing with Libya, the pain of that one spot in Sinai, the HUGE devastation of COVID-19 and to come out with those numbers is nothing short of incredible! Those who criticize Egypt and especially Sisi have no idea what the implications of his presidency have accomplished in such a positive manner to the country.


With borders we never secured and by living on less than 8% of our land! No shit we need to conquer the desert! Thank god we didn’t run out of supplies when COVID hit and people were stockpiling...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> With borders we never secured and by living on less than 8% of our land! No shit we need to conquer the desert! Thank god we didn’t run out of supplies when COVID hit and people were stockpiling...


See post #413 in this thread..


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Can somebody translate this video? I wanted news about the Egyptian space agency but I dont understand it arabic. I want the part about the camera especially.



Can't concentrate on much of what they're saying cuz too busy staring at her, bro!  lol.

Quick stuff is that they're talking about the larger camera was adapted to a telescope to get the incredible magnification and it worked well as the image quality was excellent. And then they have the duplicate but in a smaller camera to fit in tighter spots and for other filming duties etc. It's basically a testing laboratory where they conduct all these experiments and test etc. 

Then they moved to the testing area where have those oven-like machines where they test the cameras in imitation space environments where the temperatures reach minus and plus by many degrees (and they mentioned the numbers I forget I think it was -120 C and +150C) and that these testing machines are now in Egypt to step up the testing process because before, they would have to go all the way to Japan to test their locally built stuff but now they can do all these tests in Egypt. They also simulate the orbit time which can be up to a week with those fluctuating temperatures to see what happens and they record all their findings. That's pretty much the whole thing in a jist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

*Egypt announces record-high crude oil production for first time in decades*
Egypt’s Ministry of Petroleum has recently announced the achievement of a record number in producing crude oil, exceeding 65,000 barrels per day, for the first time since 1957.



Egypt’s Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources Tarek el-Molla recently announced that Egypt has reached a record in the production of crude oil, exceeding 65,000 barrels per day, for the first time since 1957.

During a Sept. 13 meeting of the General Petroleum Company's General Assembly, which he presided over, Molla stressed the importance of increasing research work and activities, exploration, development of existing fields and setting new production wells to increase production, in addition to developing the main infrastructure needed for ongoing production operations and enhanced exploitation.


Egypt is considered one of the first countries in the world to achieve a precedent in all stages of petroleum production, as it started in 1886 drilling the first well in the Jamsa area on the west coast of the Red Sea. Field production began in 1910, and petroleum discoveries in Egypt followed. In 1961, the first sea petroleum field in Egypt and the Middle East — Belayim marine oil field — was discovered.

The Western Desert region represents the largest part of crude oil production in Egypt with 56%, followed by the Gulf of Suez with 23%, the Eastern Desert with 12% and the Sinai Peninsula with 9%, through 43 companies, the most important of which are Khaleda Petroleum Company, Belayim Petroleum Company (Petrobel), GAPCO Company, General Petroleum Company, Agiba Petroleum Company and Badr al-Din Petroleum Company. The major foreign companies operating in production activities in Egypt are the American Apache Corporation, the Italian Eni, the Emirati Dragon Oil and the Dutch Shell.

Nabil Abdel-Sadiq, president of the General Petroleum Company, revealed, during the same meeting, that seven new petroleum discoveries were achieved, and that the total trial rates reached around 6,700 barrels of crude oil per day and 21.4 million cubic feet of gas per day. He said that the new discoveries and technical studies that were carried out and the reassessment contributed to adding proven oil reserves during the year by about 33.8 million barrels of oil equivalent.
Over the past six years, Egypt has achieved 295 new petroleum discoveries, 197 crude oil discoveries and 98 gas discoveries in the areas of the western and eastern deserts, the Mediterranean, Sinai, Delta and the Gulf of Suez. These discoveries have added to the petroleum reserves about 371.619 million barrels of oil and condensates, and about 38 trillion cubic feet of natural gas. The total production of petroleum wealth amounted to about 440 million tons, 189.6 million tons of crude oil and condensates, about 234 million tons of natural gas and 7.8 million tons of butane gas other than butane produced by refineries and investment companies.
In this context, Abdel Sadiq noted, “The production rate from the company’s fields reached about 61,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day during the year, and by adding the company's share of production of the participating companies, the total production exceeds 95,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day. Several measures were taken and had a direct impact on increasing the productivity of some docks and land wells, mainly Al-Hamad Wharf that saw a productivity increase from 4,400 to 9,900 barrels per day, using the latest technologies in the field of electrical recordings in marine wells for the first time in Egypt.”

Talaat al-Suwaidi, a member of parliament and head of the parliamentary Energy and Environment Committee, said the ministry’s announcement that Egypt has reached a record in crude oil production shows that President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi attributes great importance to supporting this promising sector.

Egypt owns eight crude oil refineries with a production capacity of around 38 million tons — only 25 million tons of which are exploited yearly.

According to figures issued by the Central Agency for Public Mobilization and Statistics at the end of August, and cited by the Egyptian Al-Bawaba news website, crude oil imports increased by 34.7% to a record $217.6 million compared to $161.5 million. Forecasts indicate that Egypt's oil imports will drop by at least 17% due to a decline in imports of crude oil and petroleum derivatives by 17.1% during fiscal year 2021, to reach 18.4 million tons, compared to 22.2 million tons during fiscal 2020.

Egypt has been seeking for years to transform into a regional hub for trade in gas and petroleum, as part of its National Energy Efficiency Action Plan.
Suwaidi told Al-Monitor over the phone that Egypt has become one of the most important countries in the Middle East and Africa region, which attracts global investment. He underlined that Egypt's production has enabled it to achieve self-sufficiency in gas and resort to exporting.
Atef Hassan, head of Petrobel, told Al-Monitor that Egypt is currently producing about 1.1 billion cubic feet of gas per day and about 70,000 barrels per day of crude oil, after its success in implementing plans to develop production fields in the Gulf of Suez, in addition to 12,000 barrels of condensate per day and about 280 tons of butane gas per day.
He pointed out that Petrobel made investments in the fields of exploration, development and operation of gas and crude oil fields, amounting to $720 million during the ending fiscal year. It also succeeded in rationalizing expenditures by more than $50 million, amid highly efficient production processes and plans.
On Sept.16, Eni and its partner BP announced the discovery of new gas in the Greater Noros area, in the Abu Madi West lease agreement, off the coast of Egypt. 
Hassan noted that Egypt announced in August the starting operation of al-Hamra petroleum port in New Alamein, which comprises 12 petroleum agreements with international companies, including eight with the Egyptian Natural Gas Holding Company, for research, exploration and drilling in the Western Desert, the Red Sea and the Mediterranean Sea. He added that the total investment in research and exploration for these agreements exceeds $1 billion.









Egypt announces record-high crude oil production for first time in decades


Egypt’s Ministry of Petroleum has recently announced the achievement of a record number in producing crude oil, exceeding 65,000 barrels per day, for the first time since 1957.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

*Sohag: An oil committee arrives to inspect a fire in a water well in the governorate's desert*

Major General Tariq Al-Feki, Governor of Sohag, said that a committee of specialists from the General Petroleum Corporation arrived in the governorate today to inspect the site of fire in a groundwater well that was dug in a reclaimed land in the desert back of the village of "Beit Khallaf" in the west of the center of Gerga, and the flame burst from the pipe Water that was installed in the well, pointing out that the committee has moved to the site to carry out its work, examine the site, determine the reason for the fire in the well, and report whether or not there is an oil discovery in the area.

The governor added - in today's statements - that the governorate, in cooperation with officials of the gas companies, conducted an inspection process for the area, and made sure that there were no gas pipelines that had leaked and caused the incident, pointing out that neighboring governorates were also addressed to examine the routes of the gas pipelines in them. And to make sure that they are safe and that there are no leaks and breakage, and the safety of all lines has been reported.





The governor indicated that specialists from the Petroleum Authority have been addressed to inspect the site and determine the cause, and whether the area has a light pocket of gas that will disappear in a short time, or is there gas detection at great depths, pointing out that the matter is resolved and any reports issued in this regard will be through Petroleum commission doing the inspection.





One of the cultivators in the area had dug a well of water and pushed a pipe at a depth of 200 meters, to pump artesian water from the underground water well in the area, and 3 days ago the water of the well turned into "sparkling" water that rushed out of the pipe at a height of 7 meters, after which a relief began to flow The gas from the pipe’s mouth did not force the owner of the well to close it, and yesterday evening the well caught fire, and flames rose from it as a result of the spread of fire from a stove for workers preparing tea near the well, and the flames rose in the area for several meters without causing injuries, and the workers in the area failed to Extinguish them, civil protection forces have been called, and security and cordon have been established around the area, and the well is still burning.


@Gomig-21
Check out this link, nilgiri is present.
shorturl.at/lyCNY
I think the find is natural gas and hopefully is good for the country and region.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Check out this link, nilgiri is present.
> shorturl.at/lyCNY
> I think the find is natural gas and hopefully is good for the country and region.



I saw that this morning and honestly, I'm not surprised of course since I've been saying there is A LOT of oil in Egypt they just need to find it because again, it's impossible for a country the size of Egypt which is pinched between Libya and Saudi Arabia, both of which are stuffed to the gills with oil, not to have at least the proportional amount of oil itself. They just haven't explored enough for it and now look what's happening, it's busting out of the ground as if to say "what the heck is wrong with you people, can't you find me? I'm dying here, suffocating and finally I couldn't take it anymore and had to come out for fresh air because it just doesn't seem like you'll ever look for me!!!" loool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309375242578661376
That link just took me to about short URL and nothing else. You're talking about my buddy @Nilgiri? Too bad he's banned still from here I think that's terrible to ban such an intelligent and valuable member who brings so much to this forum and he gets banned constantly while I have no idea why?! He can't be posting things against the rules I just don't buy that knowing him and I think it's unfortunately one of those anti-Indian biased things. Too bad because I always enjoy his posts. Can you try that link again, bro? Ishtah Aleik!


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw that this morning and honestly, I'm not surprised of course since I've been saying there is A LOT of oil in Egypt they just need to find it because again, it's impossible for a country the size of Egypt which is pinched between Libya and Saudi Arabia, both of which are stuffed to the gills with oil, not to have at least the proportional amount of oil itself. They just haven't explored enough for it and now look what's happening, it's busting out of the ground as if to say "what the heck is wrong with you people, can't you find me? I'm dying here, suffocating and finally I couldn't take it anymore and had to come out for fresh air because it just doesn't seem like you'll ever look for me!!!" loool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309375242578661376
> That link just took me to about short URL and nothing else. You're talking about my buddy @Nilgiri? Too bad he's banned still from here I think that's terrible to ban such an intelligent and valuable member who brings so much to this forum and he gets banned constantly while I have no idea why?! He can't be posting things against the rules I just don't buy that knowing him and I think it's unfortunately one of those anti-Indian biased things. Too bad because I always enjoy his posts. Can you try that link again, bro? Ishtah Aleik!


Yes bro, I hope there is a lot of possibilities oil extraction and exports in the future. The website I was trying to link was called defence hub live with a period after live but I dont want to enter in the link. Nilgiri is on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

Egypt has support of hundreds of millions of arabs. They should be the real regional power not Iran or Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

retaxis said:


> Egypt has support of hundreds of millions of arabs. They should be the real regional power not Iran or Turkey.



Lol, on what basis?


----------



## retaxis

PakFactor said:


> Lol, on what basis?


population of arabs


----------



## PakFactor

retaxis said:


> population of arabs



When you are useless as the foam floating on the ocean water numbers mean nothing --


----------



## Philip the Arab

retaxis said:


> Egypt has support of hundreds of millions of arabs. They should be the real regional power not Iran or Turkey.


They will be most likely if their economy grows to the scale I think it can by 2030. Pakistanis here are naive of the situation and are Turkey worshiping. Their opinions are formed by ertugrul instead of the ground facts and they do not want to accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> They will be most likely if their economy grows to the scale I think it can by 2030. Pakistanis here are naive of the situation and are Turkey worshiping. Their opinions are formed by ertugrul instead of the ground facts and they do not want to accept it.



You know what's interesting? In all my 54 years on this earth and between living through the difficult wars between Egypt and Israel and then peace and living in the west and back in Egypt a lot and even living in Pakistan for a couple of years, I've NEVER, EVER, EVER EVER EVER, seen any animosity of any kind from Egyptians towards anything from Pakistan. Be it the country, the system, the religious sect but especially the people. But to see it displayed from the other side towards Egyptians in full blast on this board since I joined it is shameful to the utter core of it. It's a sad reality but the great thing about it is that it's non-reciprocal. Only reactionary. Sad but true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian economy ... the best in the Middle East and Africa*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian gold mines ... Exploration and exports that support the economic development process*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*For the first time ... a giant center for keeping databases of international companies and banks under heavy guard*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Good stuff, SC. How about both Libyan parties in Cairo working on a peace process (GNA & LNA) as well as a unification deal that must include the dismissal of any Turkish participation whatsoever?! lol. Love it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310687876510879746

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Good stuff, SC. How about both Libyan parties in Cairo working on a peace process (GNA & LNA) as well as a unification deal that must include the dismissal of any Turkish participation whatsoever?! lol. Love it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310687876510879746


Hahahaha finally gna understand that turkey is not Arabs ally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> Egypt has support of hundreds of millions of arabs. They should be the real regional power not Iran or Turkey.



LOL

-- Turkiye becomes Global Power again wich has support of billion of Muslims in the World from Bosnia to China and from Libya to Indonesia and from Somalia to Russia

-- Turkiye has bigger Economy than Egypt+Iran combined

-- Turkiye is only industialized Country in the region and Turkiye has great Industry who develop its own Cars , Buses , Trucks ,Trains , Ships , Luxury Yachts , Helicopters , Medical Devices , Machinery , Consumer Electronics , Home Appliances and many more high technologies

-- Turkiye has real democracy instead of Arab dictatorial regimes

-- Egypt can develop nothing , on the other hand Turkiye develops 700+ millitary projects

-- Turkish military bases in N.Cyprus , Iraq , Syria , Qatar , Somalia , Libya and soon in Niger


Arabs first should stop being puppet of the US or the EU or Russia ...
Egypt is undeveloped poor and weak Country who can not protect even Arabs in Palestine


----------



## Wilhelm II

MMM-E said:


> LOL
> 
> -- Turkiye becomes Global Power again wich has support of billion of Muslims in the World from Bosnia to China and from Libya to Indonesia and from Somalia to Russia
> 
> -- Turkiye has bigger Economy than Egypt+Iran combined
> 
> -- Turkiye is only industialized Country in the region and Turkiye has great Industry who develop its own Cars , Buses , Trucks ,Trains , Ships , Luxury Yachts , Helicopters , Medical Devices , Machinery , Consumer Electronics , Home Appliances and many more high technologies
> 
> -- Turkiye has real democracy instead of Arab dictatorial regimes
> 
> -- Egypt can develop nothing , on the other hand Turkiye develops 700+ millitary projects
> 
> -- Turkish military bases in N.Cyprus , Iraq , Syria , Qatar , Somalia , Libya and soon in Niger
> 
> 
> Arabs first should stop being puppet of the US or the EU or Russia ...
> Egypt is undeveloped poor and weak Country who can not protect even Arabs in Palestine


You forget to write supporting Muslim Kurds
It's a big question that if turkey was not in Nato still was like today? Without us helps after ww2 without benefits of Nato without European helps and Israeli good relationship
When you were in bed with Israel Egypt did four war with them without even help a bullet to Muslim fighters
You know I really like erdogan but not for his believes, for making global enemies for turkey for destroying turkey economy for changing world view on turkey and for many laughs I had God save him for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

MMM-E said:


> LOL
> 
> -- Turkiye becomes Global Power again wich has support of billion of Muslims in the World from Bosnia to China and from Libya to Indonesia and from Somalia to Russia
> 
> -- Turkiye has bigger Economy than Egypt+Iran combined
> 
> -- Turkiye is only industialized Country in the region and Turkiye has great Industry who develop its own Cars , Buses , Trucks ,Trains , Ships , Luxury Yachts , Helicopters , Medical Devices , Machinery , Consumer Electronics , Home Appliances and many more high technologies
> 
> -- Turkiye has real democracy instead of Arab dictatorial regimes
> 
> -- Egypt can develop nothing , on the other hand Turkiye develops 700+ millitary projects
> 
> -- Turkish military bases in N.Cyprus , Iraq , Syria , Qatar , Somalia , Libya and soon in Niger
> 
> 
> Arabs first should stop being puppet of the US or the EU or Russia ...
> Egypt is undeveloped poor and weak Country who can not protect even Arabs in Palestine


And now you begin a war on Armenia and Azerbaijan to sure your future energy exporting is safe this war is against your Azerbaijan ally energy export future


----------



## MMM-E

Wilhelm II said:


> You forget to write supporting Muslim Kurds
> It's a big question that if turkey was not in Nato still was like today? Without us helps after ww2 without benefits of Nato without European helps and Israeli good relationship
> When you were in bed with Israel Egypt did four war with them without even help a bullet to Muslim fighters
> You know I really like erdogan but not for his believes, for making global enemies for turkey for destroying turkey economy for changing world view on turkey and for many laughs I had God save him for you





*1--* Turkiye has started developing its own weapons after The US arms embargo on Turkiye in 1975
and The US never gave any technology to Turkiye ...... ( only under license production )

Turkiye itself develops 700+ military projects


*2-- *The US always tried blocking Turkiye not to become developed Country by military coups in 1960 , 1971 ,1980 ,1997 and 2016 failed coup attempt

even pro-American traitor Politicans closed Aircraft Factory in Turkiye in 1940s

but Russia built the first Steel , Aluminum , Ammo , Textile , Petrochemical Factories also Ports and now Russia build the first Nuclear Power Plant in Turkiye


3-- The US , Israel , France , Germany are enemies to Turkiye and Turkish People since 1990 ( far before than ERDOGAN )

Turkiye lost over 40.000 people and over $1 trillion to fight The US , Israel , France , Germany backed PKK/YPG and FETO Terror Organizations

also since 2013 Turkish Economy under attack by the West led by the US

still Turkish Economy is bigger than Egypt+Greece+Israel combined


----------



## MMM-E

Wilhelm II said:


> And now you begin a war on Armenia and Azerbaijan to sure your future energy exporting is safe this war is against your Azerbaijan ally energy export future



Azerbaijan easly can kick poor weak Armenia ..... Nobody can block TANAP Gas Pipeline between Turkiye and Azerbaijan

now Armenias are crying to the US,France and Russia to stop Azerbaijan Armed Forces



-- btw Turkiye has its own Gas reserves in the Black Sea and in the Eastern Mediterranean

-- also Turkiye will have 3 Nuclear Power Plants

-- also Turkiye has 330.000 tons of Thorium reserves which can provide Turkiye's 1.500 years electric energy
Thorium is 200 times stronger than Uranium and more safer - cleaner
Thorium is future fuel of Nuclear Energy

-- and Turkiye spend $80 billion for renewable energy ... ( the best in the region )


Nobody can stop TURKIYE

--


----------



## Wilhelm II

Ah again Mr numbers


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Ah again Mr numbers


Why is Mr numbers here again? Most annoying member on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye is only industialized Country in the region and Turkiye has great Industry who develop its own Cars , Buses , Trucks ,Trains , Ships , Luxury Yachts , Helicopters , Medical Devices , Machinery , Consumer Electronics , Home Appliances and many more high technologies


Egypt makes some vehicles, buses, trucks, ships, helicopters, not sure about medical devices, machinery, electronics like Mobile Phones and TV screens (TV screens made in Egypt now sell in KSA) home appliances too. Just please do not expand the thread with copy/paste replies, spare this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Egypt makes some vehicles, buses, trucks, ships, helicopters, not sure about medical devices, machinery, electronics like Mobile Phones and TV screens (TV screens made in Egypt now sell in KSA) home appliances too. Just please do not expand the thread with copy/paste replies, spare this one.


Most of the things he is talking about are importing the most important parts like chips, and engines. He is an arrogant child with no real understanding of the industrialized, globalized world.


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> Egypt is undeveloped poor and weak Country who can not protect even Arabs in Palestine


... we already rejected since the 50s. We are not obliged. When our King tried to we hated him. 
...and we develop, meanwhile...


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Why is Mr numbers here again? Most annoying member on the forum.


I can image him when writing:
Oh my god 800 oh yes 6 more buses more wow
A new company can kill him by heart attack


----------



## MMM-E

ARCH٤R said:


> Egypt makes some vehicles, buses, trucks, ships, helicopters, not sure about medical devices, machinery, electronics like Mobile Phones and TV screens (TV screens made in Egypt now sell in KSA) home appliances too. Just please do not expand the thread with copy/paste replies, spare this one.




Egypt develop/produce nothing except some military vehichles ..... even there is NO Egyptian construction Industry

and Egypt+S.Arabia+The Uae+all Arab Countries combined are nothing to compare with regional super power Turkiye who develops 700+ military projects including Chips and Engines

also Turkiye has great Industry .... the best in the area which is between Germany and China

-- Construction Industry
-- Automotive Industry
-- Machinery Industry
-- Ship building Industry
-- Textile Industry
-- Tram , Train and Locomotive Industry
-- Steel , Iron , Aluminum , Petrochemical Industries
-- Consumer Electronics , Home Appliances 
-- Medical Devices 
-- Aviation Industry
-- Defense Industry 


If you Guys are not biased you can see what about Turkiye .... My threads









Turkish National and Strategic Development Projects: News and Updates


The records break down into specific categories focusing on the economy, energy, foreign policy, healthcare, transport and tourism , defence industry altogether they make up the 2023 vision plan for Turkey -- The main focus of the Government is to extend the motorway and divided road network...



defence.pk













Made in TURKEY ( Industry and Technology )


TURKEY is one of the world's newly industrialized countries and Turkey had the world's 17th largest nominal GDP and 13th largest GDP by PPP in 2017 Turkish automotive companies like TEMSA, Otokar and BMC are one of the world's largest van, bus and truck manufacturers Turkey as the...



defence.pk


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian National Project ... the 100,000 feddans of greenhouses*

It provides 300 thousand jobs

It saves 40:60% of irrigation water consumption

It produces more than 1.5 million tons of vegetables annually

A similar production of one million acres results from traditional open cultivation

It suffices the needs of 20 million people

The cost of the project is 100 billion pounds = 6.3 billion dollars

The project is to be completed in 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

MMM-E said:


> Egypt develop/produce nothing except some military vehichles ..... even there is NO Egyptian construction Industry
> 
> and Egypt+S.Arabia+The Uae+all Arab Countries combined are nothing to compare with regional super power Turkiye who develops 700+ military projects including Chips and Engines
> 
> also Turkiye has great Industry .... the best in the area which is between Germany and China
> 
> -- Construction Industry
> -- Automotive Industry
> -- Machinery Industry
> -- Ship building Industry
> -- Textile Industry
> -- Tram , Train and Locomotive Industry
> -- Steel , Iron , Aluminum , Petrochemical Industries
> -- Consumer Electronics , Home Appliances
> -- Medical Devices
> -- Aviation Industry
> -- Defense Industry
> 
> 
> If you Guys are not biased you can see what about Turkiye .... My threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish National and Strategic Development Projects: News and Updates
> 
> 
> The records break down into specific categories focusing on the economy, energy, foreign policy, healthcare, transport and tourism , defence industry altogether they make up the 2023 vision plan for Turkey -- The main focus of the Government is to extend the motorway and divided road network...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in TURKEY ( Industry and Technology )
> 
> 
> TURKEY is one of the world's newly industrialized countries and Turkey had the world's 17th largest nominal GDP and 13th largest GDP by PPP in 2017 Turkish automotive companies like TEMSA, Otokar and BMC are one of the world's largest van, bus and truck manufacturers Turkey as the...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Why you are using an Egyptian thread for North Korean style information of Turkish projects?
If we want to read them there are threads about turkey like you make them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Why you are using an Egyptian thread for North Korean style information of Turkish projects?
> If we want to read them there are threads about turkey like you make them


Put him on your ignore list.. He is a well known troll..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> *The Egyptian National Project ... the 100,000 feddans of greenhouses*
> 
> It provides 300 thousand jobs
> 
> It saves 40:60% of irrigation water consumption
> 
> It produces more than 1.5 million tons of vegetables annually
> 
> A similar production of one million acres results from traditional open cultivation
> 
> It suffices the needs of 20 million people
> 
> The cost of the project is 100 billion pounds = 6.3 billion dollars
> 
> The project is to be completed in 2021


It seems expensive.. but let's get 4 projects like this till 2030 and on its own it can feed 100 million Egyptians.. let alone the other projects of almost 1 million hectares all around Egypt........


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *The Egyptian National Project ... the 100,000 feddans of greenhouses*
> 
> It provides 300 thousand jobs
> 
> It saves 40:60% of irrigation water consumption
> 
> It produces more than 1.5 million tons of vegetables annually
> 
> A similar production of one million acres results from traditional open cultivation
> 
> It suffices the needs of 20 million people
> 
> The cost of the project is 100 billion pounds = 6.3 billion dollars
> 
> The project is to be completed in 2021



Outstanding stuff! 300K jobs that is truly remarkable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> Put him on your ignore list.. He is a well known troll..


Yes..in just one project..lol


----------



## The SC

*The first faculty of Artificial Intelligence in Egypt, the Middle East and Africa - Kafr El Sheikh University





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Head of the General Authority for the Suez Canal Economic Zone: About 15 billion dollars were invested in the economic zone










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian economy achieved an estimated production of $ 360 billion in 2020 for the first time in its history, compared to $ 235 billion in 2017, and was able to bypass the economy of South Africa and become the second largest economy in the continent of Africa after the economy of Nigeria. It was also able to bypass the economy of the United Arab Emirates and became the second largest economy. Arab After the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and a few steps separated from the economy of Israel, Egypt's economy ranked 33rd in the world in 2020 compared to 41st place in the world in 2019

*The World Bank expects that the production volume of the Egyptian economy will exceed 620 billion dollars in just 4 years, with reaping the fruits of economic reforms and security stability.*













This data comes just a few days after the World Bank also expected Egypt to achieve a positive growth rate of 3.5 percent this year, after it was only expected to be 2.5 percent. So it modified the number in the third of the year. Indeed, the World Bank predicted that only two economies would achieve positive growth results this year, China and Egypt ... and hence, this news and very nice analysis encompasses Egypt, Not just to reach the position 31 after it was 44. but also because Egypt becomes the second economy in Africa after the oil-producing country Nigeria and before the developed South Africa.

In this perspective, there are two very important numbers to analyze:

The first of them is the, very big difference between the output of 2019, which was $225 billion, and the product of 2020, which is $360 billion .. !! That is, an increase of $135 billion .. which is, almost an increase of 50 percent .. !!! A very strong increase and a very high rate in the normal situation. So what about the situation this year of the Corona virus and the global economic slowdown, which will witness the entry of some developed countries to achieve negative growth for the first time in very long decades..!?

The second, and it is the most powerful! And Is their expectation to reach more than $600 billion !!! Within three to four years, knowing that the IMF has predicted that Egypt will achieve an annual growth rate in 2024 of about 5.6%..Achieving 50 % over three consecutive years, so that in four years Egypt will jump these astonishing jumps from $235 billion to more than $600 billion ... !!! This is an amazing thing, and if Sisi does it, he would have fulfilled his sentence, which he said that "The world will look at us in wonder".

This means that the economic plan is being developed and implemented with the utmost rigor and force, Showing that Egypt is on the right path and that all the Egyptian macroeconomic data are very promising showing that the Structural reform is in full force, and that the Egyptian economy has already liberalized and is ready and able to take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> The Egyptian economy achieved an estimated production of $ 360 billion in 2020 for the first time in its history, compared to $ 235 billion in 2017, and was able to bypass the economy of South Africa and become the second largest economy in the continent of Africa after the economy of Nigeria. It was also able to bypass the economy of the United Arab Emirates and became the second largest economy. Arab After the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and a few steps separated from the economy of Israel, Egypt's economy ranked 33rd in the world in 2020 compared to 41st place in the world in 2019
> 
> *The World Bank expects that the production volume of the Egyptian economy will exceed 620 billion dollars in just 4 years, with reaping the fruits of economic reforms and security stability.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This data comes just a few days after the World Bank also expected Egypt to achieve a positive growth rate of 3.5 percent this year, after it was only expected to be 2.5 percent. So it modified the number in the third of the year. Indeed, the World Bank predicted that only two economies would achieve positive growth results this year, China and Egypt ... and hence, this news and very nice analysis encompasses Egypt, Not just to reach the position 31 after it was 44. but also because Egypt becomes the second economy in Africa after the oil-producing country Nigeria and before the developed South Africa.
> 
> In this perspective, there are two very important numbers to analyze:
> 
> The first of them is the, very big difference between the output of 2019, which was $225 billion, and the product of 2020, which is $360 billion .. !! That is, an increase of $135 billion .. which is, almost an increase of 50 percent .. !!! A very strong increase and a very high rate in the normal situation. So what about the situation this year of the Corona virus and the global economic slowdown, which will witness the entry of some developed countries to achieve negative growth for the first time in very long decades..!?
> 
> The second, and it is the most powerful! And Is their expectation to reach more than $600 billion !!! Within three to four years, knowing that the IMF has predicted that Egypt will achieve an annual growth rate in 2024 of about 5.6%..Achieving 50 % over three consecutive years, so that in four years Egypt will jump these astonishing jumps from $235 billion to more than $600 billion ... !!! This is an amazing thing, and if Sisi does it, he would have fulfilled his sentence, which he said that "The world will look at us in wonder".
> 
> This means that the economic plan is being developed and implemented with the utmost rigor and force, Showing that Egypt is on the right path and that all the Egyptian macroeconomic data are very promising showing that the Structural reform is in full force, and that the Egyptian economy has already liberalized and is ready and able to take off.


Reserves at 38 bil, Foreign Debt at 122bil. I think it’s time to let the private sector breath, too.


The SC said:


> The World Bank expects that the production volume of the Egyptian economy will exceed 620 billion dollars in just 4 years, with *reaping *the fruits of economic reforms and security stability.


No problem here, but we should have a significant increase in production and exports.


The SC said:


> The first of them is the, very big difference between the output of 2019, which was $225 billion, and the product of 2020, which is $360 billion .. !! That is, an increase of $135 billion .. which is, almost an increase of 50 percent .. !!! A very strong increase and a very high rate in the normal situation.


Yep...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian economy achieved an estimated production of $ 360 billion in 2020 for the first time in its history, compared to $ 235 billion in 2017, and was able to bypass the economy of South Africa and become the second largest economy in the continent of Africa after the economy of Nigeria. It was also able to bypass the economy of the United Arab Emirates and became the second largest economy. Arab After the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and a few steps separated from the economy of Israel, Egypt's economy ranked 33rd in the world in 2020 compared to 41st place in the world in 2019



Truly REMARKABLE! And even during the times of COVID-19 which let's face it, has DEVASTATED the world economy yet Egypt has remarkably treaded water right through it so far! MashaAllah!
The jump from 41st place to 33rd in just 1 year and like I said during these absurdly temperamental times is astonishing.



The SC said:


> *The World Bank expects that the production volume of the Egyptian economy will exceed 620 billion dollars in just 4 years, with reaping the fruits of economic reforms and security stability.*



If Egypt can pull this off in 4 years, then the sky's the limit after that TBH because that is pretty incredible. Also, the predictions of the IMF made just 2 years ago about Egypt's economy were spot on! I remember all sorts of people right here on this board saying that those numbers were crazy and no way Egypt's economy could sustain such growth with its debt ratio and especially inflation and all sorts of other excuses yet here we are! Al Hamdulillah ya Rab.



The SC said:


>



Couple of things stick out at me just looking at these groupings and first is imagine if Egypt was exporting even half the level of weapons that Israel is, it would blow it off this map. It is BIG TIME to bring the private sector into this specific economy and take advantage of the private minds that are capable of engineering great new items and stop all the mistrusting and keeping it all within the military complex. Take the US and other's example and expand and watch how the success will just come down like rain!

The other is how impressive is Nigeria on that list? Really incredible and the UAE also for such a tiny county with a tiny population they've played their cards just right from the beginning and not relied solely on oil by concentrating a lot on banking as well as construction. Making Dubai an example of that success has really worked well for them in that respect.

I laugh at the people who think there's any truth to that pile of crap about them financing a new canal in Israel LMFAO! People are so gullible, especially the big-time haters.



The SC said:


> This data comes just a few days after the World Bank also expected Egypt to achieve a positive growth rate of 3.5 percent this year, after it was only expected to be 2.5 percent. So it modified the number in the third of the year. Indeed, the World Bank predicted that only two economies would achieve positive growth results this year, China and Egypt ... and hence, this news and very nice analysis encompasses Egypt, Not just to reach the position 31 after it was 44. but also because Egypt becomes the second economy in Africa after the oil-producing country Nigeria and before the developed South Africa.
> 
> In this perspective, there are two very important numbers to analyze:
> 
> The first of them is the, very big difference between the output of 2019, which was $225 billion, and the product of 2020, which is $360 billion .. !! That is, an increase of $135 billion .. which is, almost an increase of 50 percent .. !!! A very strong increase and a very high rate in the normal situation. So what about the situation this year of the Corona virus and the global economic slowdown, which will witness the entry of some developed countries to achieve negative growth for the first time in very long decades..!?
> 
> The second, and it is the most powerful! And Is their expectation to reach more than $600 billion !!! Within three to four years, knowing that the IMF has predicted that Egypt will achieve an annual growth rate in 2024 of about 5.6%..Achieving 50 % over three consecutive years, so that in four years Egypt will jump these astonishing jumps from $235 billion to more than $600 billion ... !!! This is an amazing thing, and if Sisi does it, he would have fulfilled his sentence, which he said that "The world will look at us in wonder".



50% jump of $135 Billion is really unheard of, isn't it? There isn't any one else pulling off these kinds of numbers, are there? Watching Turkey tumble slowly makes sense why they're trying hard to make amends with Egypt now and their motivation should be looked at very carefully. But these numbers and mind-blowing and no wonder the IMF has no issues loaning any money to Egypt and most of it is to rebuild its credit more so than a need for the actual cash IMO.

Then you have the Sisi hatred out there that refuses to look at these improvements and credit him for them. It's one thing if he behaved like the Orange baboon and had the economic success also. But he doesn't behave like the idiot and is the complete opposite and behaves much more dignified and in a very diplomatic manner yet they call him a "brutal dictator" lololol! Buffoons.



The SC said:


> This means that the economic plan is being developed and implemented with the utmost rigor and force, Showing that Egypt is on the right path and that all the Egyptian macroeconomic data are very promising showing that the Structural reform is in full force, and that the Egyptian economy has already liberalized and is ready and able to take off.



And yet you will see a lot of negativism in the form of article written like the one that came out a few months ago about the "fragility" of the Egyptian economy and how it could collapse because of the way it's structured. They just can't give any credit where it's due because of the spite in every fiber of their being. The hell with them. They just need to keep plugging along and keep doing what they've been doing since it obviously is working and working really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Truly REMARKABLE! And even during the times of COVID-19 which let's face it, has DEVASTATED the world economy yet Egypt has remarkably treaded water right through it so far! MashaAllah!
> The jump from 41st place to 33rd in just 1 year and like I said during these absurdly temperamental times is astonishing.
> 
> 
> 
> If Egypt can pull this off in 4 years, then the sky's the limit after that TBH because that is pretty incredible. Also, the predictions of the IMF made just 2 years ago about Egypt's economy were spot on! I remember all sorts of people right here on this board saying that those numbers were crazy and no way Egypt's economy could sustain such growth with its debt ratio and especially inflation and all sorts of other excuses yet here we are! Al Hamdulillah ya Rab.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things stick out at me just looking at these groupings and first is imagine if Egypt was exporting even half the level of weapons that Israel is, it would blow it off this map. It is BIG TIME to bring the private sector into this specific economy and take advantage of the private minds that are capable of engineering great new items and stop all the mistrusting and keeping it all within the military complex. Take the US and other's example and expand and watch how the success will just come down like rain!
> 
> The other is how impressive is Nigeria on that list? Really incredible and the UAE also for such a tiny county with a tiny population they've played their cards just right from the beginning and not relied solely on oil by concentrating a lot on banking as well as construction. Making Dubai an example of that success has really worked well for them in that respect.
> 
> I laugh at the people who think there's any truth to that pile of crap about them financing a new canal in Israel LMFAO! People are so gullible, especially the big-time haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 50% jump of $135 Billion is really unheard of, isn't it? There isn't any one else pulling off these kinds of numbers, are there? Watching Turkey tumble slowly makes sense why they're trying hard to make amends with Egypt now and their motivation should be looked at very carefully. But these numbers and mind-blowing and no wonder the IMF has no issues loaning any money to Egypt and most of it is to rebuild its credit more so than a need for the actual cash IMO.
> 
> Then you have the Sisi hatred out there that refuses to look at these improvements and credit him for them. It's one thing if he behaved like the Orange baboon and had the economic success also. But he doesn't behave like the idiot and is the complete opposite and behaves much more dignified and in a very diplomatic manner yet they call him a "brutal dictator" lololol! Buffoons.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you will see a lot of negativism in the form of article written like the one that came out a few months ago about the "fragility" of the Egyptian economy and how it could collapse because of the way it's structured. They just can't give any credit where it's due because of the spite in every fiber of their being. The hell with them. They just need to keep plugging along and keep doing what they've been doing since it obviously is working and working really well.


🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬 تحیا مصر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Truly REMARKABLE! And even during the times of COVID-19 which let's face it, has DEVASTATED the world economy yet Egypt has remarkably treaded water right through it so far! MashaAllah!
> The jump from 41st place to 33rd in just 1 year and like I said during these absurdly temperamental times is astonishing.
> 
> 
> 
> If Egypt can pull this off in 4 years, then the sky's the limit after that TBH because that is pretty incredible. Also, the predictions of the IMF made just 2 years ago about Egypt's economy were spot on! I remember all sorts of people right here on this board saying that those numbers were crazy and no way Egypt's economy could sustain such growth with its debt ratio and especially inflation and all sorts of other excuses yet here we are! Al Hamdulillah ya Rab.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things stick out at me just looking at these groupings and first is imagine if Egypt was exporting even half the level of weapons that Israel is, it would blow it off this map. It is BIG TIME to bring the private sector into this specific economy and take advantage of the private minds that are capable of engineering great new items and stop all the mistrusting and keeping it all within the military complex. Take the US and other's example and expand and watch how the success will just come down like rain!
> 
> The other is how impressive is Nigeria on that list? Really incredible and the UAE also for such a tiny county with a tiny population they've played their cards just right from the beginning and not relied solely on oil by concentrating a lot on banking as well as construction. Making Dubai an example of that success has really worked well for them in that respect.
> 
> I laugh at the people who think there's any truth to that pile of crap about them financing a new canal in Israel LMFAO! People are so gullible, especially the big-time haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 50% jump of $135 Billion is really unheard of, isn't it? There isn't any one else pulling off these kinds of numbers, are there? Watching Turkey tumble slowly makes sense why they're trying hard to make amends with Egypt now and their motivation should be looked at very carefully. But these numbers and mind-blowing and no wonder the IMF has no issues loaning any money to Egypt and most of it is to rebuild its credit more so than a need for the actual cash IMO.
> 
> Then you have the Sisi hatred out there that refuses to look at these improvements and credit him for them. It's one thing if he behaved like the Orange baboon and had the economic success also. But he doesn't behave like the idiot and is the complete opposite and behaves much more dignified and in a very diplomatic manner yet they call him a "brutal dictator" lololol! Buffoons.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you will see a lot of negativism in the form of article written like the one that came out a few months ago about the "fragility" of the Egyptian economy and how it could collapse because of the way it's structured. They just can't give any credit where it's due because of the spite in every fiber of their being. The hell with them. They just need to keep plugging along and keep doing what they've been doing since it obviously is working and working really well.


And the best is still to come!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

(i dont know where to put this, but me think it is a national development)

*How Egypt is growing forests in middle of the desert*

Amid the success of the Serapium Forest, a massive plantation in Egypt, the country is now looking to plant more desert lands with trees as part of plans to fight climate change.

Oct 18, 2020

Growing a forest in the middle of the desert has become reality with Egypt eyeing more of these projects to support its economy and fight environmental and climate changes. 
Egypt has managed to plant trees in the desert using wastewater, as part of plans to preserve the environment, reduce pollution and optimize the use of natural water resources. The Serapium Forest, which has boomed despite the drought and rainfall deficit, consists of 200 hectares (494 acres) of trees planted in Ismailia city, in northeast Egypt. The forest has been a vital project that set a precedent for other projects to reduce water pollution and unemployment. 
The Central Administration of Reforestation affiliated with Egypt’s Ministry of Agriculture launched work on the Serapium Forest back in 1998. A documentary was released in 2014 showing the results of this project.
In light of the success of the Serapium Forest project, African countries followed suit. In 2019, 21 African countries, including Egypt, embarked on a tree-planting project, dubbed the Great Green Wall. Preparations for the project had started back in 2007. Twelve African countries, including Egypt, launched the project from Nigeria, and soon nine other countries joined the initiative. It starts from Senegal, in the far west of the continent, to Djibouti, in its east.
The project, of which only 15% has been completed, stretches over nearly 8,000 kilometers (5,000 miles). It is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2030. The forest will extend over 100 million hectares (247 million acres) at an estimated cost of $8 billion.

Ragaei Saafan, project manager in Serapium, told Al-Monitor that using sewage water to grow a forest in the desert is a golden idea and helps boost the economy. He explained that the treated sewage water will help transform large areas of the Egyptian desert into arable and economically viable areas.
He said that the evergreen forests would purify the air, combat desertification and help reduce the high summer temperature. He added that there is a tree leaf cutter machine in the Serapium Forest, allowing cypress, pine and other deciduous conifers leaves to be used as fertilizers and feed for the livestock. There is also a possibility to raise livestock without any significant cost, except for the potable water, he noted.
Saafan pointed out that in addition to its role in maintaining soil fertility, this forest serves the local economy. He explained that a good management would allow some planted trees, such as the mahogany and camphor, to serve as a permanent source of income in Egypt by exporting the trees or using them in the local wood industry. 
Commenting on how the treated sewage water is channeled to Serapium Forest, Saafan explained that the wastewater is channeled in big underground basins high in micro-organisms, and oxygen is pumped to accelerate the water purification process. The water, high in nitrogen and phosphorus, which are good for the forest, is then stored throughout the forest. According to him, the trees have grown four times faster than in any other forest in Europe where the weather is much more favorable. While an average of 60 years is needed for a tree in Europe to become mature, 15 years is more than enough for the trees to mature in this forest.
Commenting on the Ministry of Agriculture’s plan to implement the experience in the other governorates, Sayed Khalifa, head of the Central Administration for Agricultural Extension at the ministry, told Al-Monitor that the ministry already started a plan to promote forests in the various governorates. He noted that 250 feddans (260 acres) of land in Ballanah in Aswan governorate will be planted with trees, including palm trees, after the irrigation network is set up. 
He added that 40 feddans (42 acres) of trees are expected to be planted in Armant in Luxor governorate, in addition to 300 feddans (311 acres) in el-Belina in Sohag governorate.
Khalifa said the goal behind growing forests in Egypt is to optimize the use of treated sewage water, produce wood and create new wood-based industries, produce biofuels, protect the country against desertification and erosion, solve the problem of food security, stabilize sand dunes, protect the coasts and boost tourism.
Commenting on the desertification rate in Egypt, Abdo Mahmoud, professor of lands studies at the Faculty of Agriculture in Zagazig University, told Al-Monitor that Egypt loses 3.5 feddans (3.6 acres) per hour, which is very dangerous given the limited agricultural lands across the country, amounting to 4% of Egypt’s total area.
He accused the successive governments of ignoring the threats of desertification, but at the same time, he praised the current serious attempts to combat desertification.
During a meeting with the minister of water and forests of Cote d'Ivoire, Alain-Richard Donwahi, in October 2018, Minister of Agriculture and Land Reclamation Ezz El-Din Abu Steit had said that there are 33 forests across the Egyptian governorates linked to sewage stations, in addition to 28 forest nurseries to supply forests with seedlings.
The minister added that since Africa is the natural extension of Egypt, President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi called for further cooperation with all African countries, particularly in the agricultural sector, according to the Middle East News Agency.
During a seminar held in 2018 at the Regional Center for Food and Feed affiliated with the Agricultural Research Center, Sisi’s adviser Hani el-Kateb said that Egypt has no experience in growing forests, although its weather is favorable for that. He stressed the need for Egypt to take advantage of such weather in growing forests and cited water scarcity and network problems as top obstacles in this regard. He pointed out that ancient Egyptians and Chinese used the Phragmites in their irrigation.

Read more: https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...sts-plant-trees-wastewater.html#ixzz6bJaojAVL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> *How Egypt is growing forests in middle of the desert*
> 
> Amid the success of the Serapium Forest, a massive plantation in Egypt, the country is now looking to plant more desert lands with trees as part of plans to fight climate change.



Thanks for posting this. If you go back to the early parts of this thread, you'll notice that there's a video we posted of this exact thing and how they've been planting these trees that are not native to Egypt and creating forest habitat. A remarkable thing and it has succeeded so far as the young trees have adapted and have grown at their normal pace. They're marking some of them for specific studies and watching how they'll develop into forests on their own even.

The interesting part of this is that this isn't anything new, really. Well, the trees themselves are a new thing to create "forests" in an otherwise arid, dry and majority desert climate but something similar was accomplished like this back in the 80's when they decided to expand farmlands outside of the Delta region and specifically away from the Nile river itself since there is only so much land available close to the water.

And what they did was find areas of desert, dig for wells and be sure to be able to pull water out of the ground first and once that is established, they would dig holes about 5 x 5 meters and about 3 meters deep and fill those with farming soil. They would make hundreds of thousands of these soil patches in the dessert and then plant seeds of all types of vegetables and fruits and trees etc. and it worked so well that the government had to divide a lot of these desert lands into acres for sale because of the interest this new farming technique generated. My family actually got into this in a town south of Cairo past the beautiful city of Maadi called El Saff and they were growing so much fruit every year they had to give so much of it away before it rotted and was wasted. 

That's why I was surprised that it took them so long to basically take the same principle of farming in desert lands and create forests with trees that can adapt to the brutal sun and heat and that seems to be what they're doing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks for posting this. If you go back to the early parts of this thread, you'll notice that there's a video we posted of this exact thing and how they've been planting these trees that are not native to Egypt and creating forest habitat. A remarkable thing and it has succeeded so far as the young trees have adapted and have grown at their normal pace. They're marking some of them for specific studies and watching how they'll develop into forests on their own even.
> 
> The interesting part of this is that this isn't anything new, really. Well, the trees themselves are a new thing to create "forests" in an otherwise arid, dry and majority desert climate but something similar was accomplished like this back in the 80's when they decided to expand farmlands outside of the Delta region and specifically away from the Nile river itself since there is only so much land available close to the water.
> 
> And what they did was find areas of desert, dig for wells and be sure to be able to pull water out of the ground first and once that is established, they would did holes about 5 x 5 meters and about 3 meters deep and fill those with farming soil. They would make hundreds of thousands of these soil patches in the dessert and then plant seeds of all types of vegetables and fruits and trees etc. and it worked so well that the government had to divide a lot of these desert lands into acres for sale because of the interest this new farming technique generated. My family actually got into this in a town south of Cairo past the beautiful city of Maadi call El Saff and they were growing so much fruit every year they had to give so much of it away before it rotted and was wasted.
> 
> That's why I was surprised that it took them so long to basically take the same principle of farming in desert lands and create forests with trees that can adapt to the brutal sun and heat and that seems to be what they're doing here.



Interesting. I heard it for the first time, so me thought it is a new thing and decided to post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This data comes just a few days after the World Bank also expected Egypt to achieve a positive growth rate of 3.5 percent this year, after it was only expected to be 2.5 percent.



Egypt maintained a 3.6% GDP growth rate despite the BRUTAL impact globally from COVID-19 and this growth rate is expected to continue through next year and so predicting a 5.6% GDP growth rate for 2024 is very realistic and it could even surpass that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Petroleum*: A plan to achieve self-sufficiency in gasoline and diesel by the year 2023 and 5 new refining facilities at a cost of $ 10.2 billion to produce 9.2 million tons annually of hydrocarbons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egyptian camera system for 1KG cubesat.







The image received is expected for a camera of its size.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Egyptian camera system for 1KG cubesat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image received is expected for a camera of its size.



Are they running a test for the eventual camera in the eventual satellite? That thing is tiny!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

This gal is really something. She used to be the minister of tourism and now she's taken Dr. Sahar Nasr's place as the minister of international cooperation and she has big shoes to fill because Sahar Nasr did an amaaaazing job bringing a lot of investments into Egypt and planning a lot of the local programs that have done very well and now they're in Rania Al Mashaat's hands who's starting a great new program to enhance Iraq and Egypt's partnership which has gone to sleep for a long time. Great to see renewed relations with old and loyal Arab friendly countries.







*International Cooperation Ministry meets with experts to launch Joint Egyptian-Iraqi Committee*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Are they running a test for the eventual camera in the eventual satellite? That thing is tiny!


It is for 1kg cubesat so the size is very small yes. It has 100 meter resolution.














They have a larger camera for a 50-60 kg satellite already built. The one for the 50-60 kg satellite has about 10 meter resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Are they running a test for the eventual camera in the eventual satellite? That thing is tiny!


For me important is just technology and experience


Gomig-21 said:


> This gal is really something. She used to be the minister of tourism and now she's taken Dr. Sahar Nasr's place as the minister of international cooperation and she has big shoes to fill because Sahar Nasr did an amaaaazing job bringing a lot of investments into Egypt and planning a lot of the local programs that have done very well and now they're in Rania Al Mashaat's hands who's starting a great new program to enhance Iraq and Egypt's partnership which has gone to sleep for a long time. Great to see renewed relations with old and loyal Arab friendly countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International Cooperation Ministry meets with experts to launch Joint Egyptian-Iraqi Committee*


Iraq is most important we should back to our brilliant relationship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohammed23188

Philip the Arab said:


> It is for 1kg cubesat so the size is very small yes. It has 100 meter resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 683296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a larger camera for a 50-60 kg satellite already built. The one for the 50-60 kg satellite has about 10 meter resolution.



*And this is * *NexSat-2 Camera system*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

The Minister of Communications witnesses the signing of an agreement with Google to train 30,000 software graduates..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi and Prince Fahd bin Sultan bin Abdulaziz, in dialogue with a number of students of King Salman International University in South Sinai.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322551295434260482


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi and Prince Fahd bin Sultan bin Abdulaziz, in dialogue with a number of students of King Salman International University in South Sinai.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322551295434260482


Correct me if I’m wrong but it’s time to introduce western infrastructural layout to the Sinai, the peninsula could become a Hong Kong if we make use of the Suez Canal and the Belt & Road System. It’s terrain is superb and it’s location is ideal.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Part of Egypt's oil reserves and storage strategy is this national mega project for storing crude oil in the Eastern Desert of Egypt in 4 regions (Ras Ghareb-Ras Badran-Ras Choucair-Agroud) The project includes the construction of 29 tanks, with a total capacity of 33Mil. barrels, at a cost of 1/2B$. The sheer size of these tanks is incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ya 'asal..






https://almalnews.com/150-مليون-دولار-صادرات-مصر-من-العسل-في-الر/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

$3.8 billion deal for an yet undisclosed Egyptian company to design and build a new contemporary design for a 2.1GW hydroelectric dam in Tanzania. A recent visit by the Egyptian delegation headed by the Minister of housing checked on progress of the Tanzanian Rufiji Dam Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Egypt will be extending the railway across the Egyptian-Sudanese borders several kilometers south and will extend the railway by the Mediterranean Sea to Benghazi. Good development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

New Egyptian Portal: *Egypt's Projects Map*

https://egy-map.com/?fbclid=IwAR1dqoA01JWwMZUcHQPwVxyMV-FiuSGwp6tJW5VGPBTAxQDh-7X2Qpzzw7I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

I came across a western looking mosque in the New Administrative Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

$1.5 billion is what Egypt have saved from importing liquid Gas..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> $1.5 billion is what Egypt have saved from importing liquid Gas..



Come owwnnnn, maaan! Don't you know that we sold our soul to the GCC states for a few billion, SC? And that we aren't capable of making any money let alone save any and our entire population lives in abject poverty according to some nitwit on this forum?

We're not capable of saving or making money when our entire population lives in abject poverty according to one numskull on here who claims he even saw it with his oww eyes when he traveled to Hurghada LOLOLOL! The biggest RED SEA tourist destination 2nd to Sharm El Sheikh yet he saw nothing but abject poverty there!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Come owwnnnn, maaan! Don't you know that we sold our soul to the GCC states for a few billion, SC? And that we aren't capable of making any money let alone save any and our entire population lives in abject poverty according to some nitwit on this forum?
> 
> We're not capable of saving or making money when our entire population lives in abject poverty according to one numskull on here who claims he even saw it with his oww eyes when he traveled to Hurghada LOLOLOL! The biggest RED SEA tourist destination 2nd to Sharm El Sheikh yet he saw nothing but abject poverty there!


This means $1.5 billion after self sufficiency..

I don't bother with those numskulls at all.. I just know they are projecting..so no need to even waste a second on what they say, believe or come up with..


Check this out Bro..

A decent life initiative to develop 1,000 villages that are the poorest in Egypt, with 12.5 million citizens living in them..






Only a rich country can take care of its poor people and give them a decent life..That is that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Abu Qir port* will be the largest in the Mediterranean and has the largest container handling terminal in the region, with a handling capacity of 2 million containers annually

https://almalnews.com/أكبر-محطة-حاويات-بالمنطقة-السيسي-يش/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> This means $1.5 billion after self sufficiency..
> 
> I don't bother with those numskulls at all.. I just know they are projecting..so no need to even waste a second on what they say, believe or come up with..
> 
> 
> Check this out Bro..
> 
> A decent life initiative to develop 1,000 villages that are the poorest in Egypt, with 12.5 million citizens living in them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a rich country can take care of its poor people and give them a decent life..That is that!


Though I’m never satisfied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Though I’m never satisfied


Be patient bro..this is just after a year of self sufficiency..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This means $1.5 billion after self sufficiency..
> 
> I don't bother with those numskulls at all.. I just know they are projecting..so no need to even waste a second on what they say, believe or come up with..
> 
> Check this out Bro..
> 
> A decent life initiative to develop 1,000 villages that are the poorest in Egypt, with 12.5 million citizens living in them..
> 
> Only a rich country can take care of its poor people and give them a decent life..That is that!



It truly is remarkable, SC, bro. Not every one is seeing these developments and they only see the past negativity and the stuff that is front and center on mainstream news etc. But there really has been A LOT of developments in Egypt of this kind to pull millions out of poverty and give them much better lives that its unheard of. People seeing this for the first time probably don't know how to react! lol. 12.5 million people can you imagine such a move of this magnitude?!?!

BTW, @waz or any of the other mods if they could sticky this thread, it would really be great and easier to find as we constantly update it.

This just out today and gives you quite the idea of the economics in Egypt even during this disastrous and worldwide pandemic.






Thanks, @waz !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*First Egyptian Electric car* from NASR company.. to be manufactured at a rate of 3.6 million per year..







*Delta Steel Factory* (Giant Egyptian Industrial Castle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karamany98

The SC said:


> *First Egyptian Electric car* from NASR company.. to be manufactured at a rate of 3.6 million per year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delta Steel Factory* (Giant Egyptian Industrial Castle)



Correction: Dong Feng manufactures 3.6 million cars per year. El-Nasr will manufacture 25,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

karamany98 said:


> Correction: Dong Feng manufactures 3.6 million cars per year. El-Nasr will manufacture 25,000.


25,000 to start with..it will certainly go much higher to millions per year.. The Egyptian market is big as well as the Mena one and the African one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

*Photos: Egypt makes first industrial robot at EJUST




*

Mohamed Fanni, Professor of Robotics and Mechatronics at the Egypt-Japan University of Science and Technology (EJUST), announced on Monday that a research team from EJUST has succeeded in manufacturing the first innovative industrial robot with international specifications.


The team used locally-sourced parts that are less expensive and more efficient than their imported counterparts.






Fanni said that the new robot has a unique structure that combines the advantages of s*erial robots* (specifically their capability to perform in a large workspace) and parallel robots (known for their speed and accuracy), as the new robot uses rotational motors to perform linear motions that have multiple industrial applications.

In a statement to Egypt Independent, Fanni added that the robot can be used in many different industrial sectors such as food, plastics, home appliances, and automotive parts.






The robot’s construction is part of a bigger plan to boost Egypt’s industrial sector, according to Fanni.

“In particular, we aim to build a novel 3D interconnected translational industrial robot that we have developed in the last five years. We then aim to establish a company in EJUST to build and sell these robots for commercial use,” Fanni added.






The proposed new industrial robot has a large workspace-to-size-ratio, comparable to those of serial robots. It has also high speed, accuracy and rigidity like parallel robots. Its unique structure brings combined advantages that make it superior to other industrial robots, a statement from the university said.

The statement added that the robot’s free-interior-singularity workspace makes task planning and control easier. It has solely rotary joints and actuators, which makes it more reliable and cheaper than robots with linear joints and actuators.

The robot has a balancing system that uses small-sized motors, which reduces power consumption dramatically. This makes it a strong competitor in the market from both an engineering as well as an economic standpoint.






Fanni said that this invention will encourage many Egyptian investors to modernize and automate the country’s industry, as the cost of purchasing will be less than imported robots, and spare parts will be readily available at a low price.

“Our main objective is to contribute in the economic development of Egypt through manufacturing. For the first time in Egypt, we have a robot that can contribute to the country’s fourth industrial revolution.”

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> *Photos: Egypt makes first industrial robot at EJUST
> 
> View attachment 700267
> *
> 
> Mohamed Fanni, Professor of Robotics and Mechatronics at the Egypt-Japan University of Science and Technology (EJUST), announced on Monday that a research team from EJUST has succeeded in manufacturing the first innovative industrial robot with international specifications.
> 
> 
> The team used locally-sourced parts that are less expensive and more efficient than their imported counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanni said that the new robot has a unique structure that combines the advantages of s*erial robots* (specifically their capability to perform in a large workspace) and parallel robots (known for their speed and accuracy), as the new robot uses rotational motors to perform linear motions that have multiple industrial applications.
> 
> In a statement to Egypt Independent, Fanni added that the robot can be used in many different industrial sectors such as food, plastics, home appliances, and automotive parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The robot’s construction is part of a bigger plan to boost Egypt’s industrial sector, according to Fanni.
> 
> “In particular, we aim to build a novel 3D interconnected translational industrial robot that we have developed in the last five years. We then aim to establish a company in EJUST to build and sell these robots for commercial use,” Fanni added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed new industrial robot has a large workspace-to-size-ratio, comparable to those of serial robots. It has also high speed, accuracy and rigidity like parallel robots. Its unique structure brings combined advantages that make it superior to other industrial robots, a statement from the university said.
> 
> The statement added that the robot’s free-interior-singularity workspace makes task planning and control easier. It has solely rotary joints and actuators, which makes it more reliable and cheaper than robots with linear joints and actuators.
> 
> The robot has a balancing system that uses small-sized motors, which reduces power consumption dramatically. This makes it a strong competitor in the market from both an engineering as well as an economic standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanni said that this invention will encourage many Egyptian investors to modernize and automate the country’s industry, as the cost of purchasing will be less than imported robots, and spare parts will be readily available at a low price.
> 
> “Our main objective is to contribute in the economic development of Egypt through manufacturing. For the first time in Egypt, we have a robot that can contribute to the country’s fourth industrial revolution.”
> 
> @Gomig-21





looks more like a scam.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> “Our main objective is to contribute in the economic development of Egypt through manufacturing. For the first time in Egypt, we have a robot that can contribute to the country’s fourth industrial revolution.”
> 
> @Gomig-21



Looks great for a simple start by the private sector. With investing and additional assistance, the sky's the limit and the next model can have improvements on this one etc. It's a great start for a market that really has a high demand for robotics which has its benefits no question about it, but it also cuts down on the labor force which is something that every technologically advancing country has to deal with anyway.

Sisi has also just spoken recently about how he will start phasing in the products of the private sector that the military currently has a monopoly and stronghold on. That's rather refreshing hearing that since we've been screaming about that for many years now. The only way to really have great GDP build-up and progress at the highest capacity is to have the private sector involved in most, if not all technologies and product developments. Slowly weed out the military from these endeavors and hand it to the private sector with a well organized system of sharing and participating from both. Another brilliant move from Sisi that if he succeeds in making that work, it will be another feather to stick in his hat.

In the meantime, the new, Grand Museum in the new administrative capital is about 97% completed as far as construction is concerned and man is it impressive looking just from the few pics they've shown.


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC , @ARCH٤R , @Philip the Arab , @Kellar777 and other Egyptian brothers, what do you guys think of this incredible project happening in Egypt ATM? The SC was talking about this a couple of years ago and man was he on the money, as usual! 

Pics won't upload independently for some reason so I'll post the Twitter post itself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348247356916064257

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## karamany98

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC , @ARCH٤R , @Philip the Arab , @Kellar777 and other Egyptian brothers, what do you guys think of this incredible project happening in Egypt ATM? The SC was talking about this a couple of years ago and man was he on the money, as usual!
> 
> Pics won't upload independently for some reason so I'll post the Twitter post itself.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348247356916064257




Amazing project. Feasibility studies started during Mubarak's Era and Daaba was chosen as the ideal place to build the reactor, but nothing happened and El-Sisi started everything again. Personally, I think that this is one of the largest projects in Egypt's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

karamany98 said:


> Amazing project. Feasibility studies started during Mubarak's Era and Daaba was chosen as the ideal place to build the reactor, but nothing happened and El-Sisi started everything again. Personally, I think that this is one of the largest projects in Egypt's history.



I totally agree. Although moving Abu Simbel and building the Aswan dam was a pair of gargantuan projects, also! lol. But this is right up there too, I'm with you 100%!

What do you suppose the Israelis are thinking about this? Do you think there was some communications with them through backdoors to be sure they don't get too ambitious and try to pull off a stupid "Iraq Osiris" and drag us into a bloody war again? I think they probably had several meetings and underground agreements with eventual arbitration and being a signatory of the non-proliferation treaty, Egypt has a lot of credibility with the UN and that fact which should carry a lot of weigh regarding that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC , @ARCH٤R , @Philip the Arab , @Kellar777 and other Egyptian brothers, what do you guys think of this incredible project happening in Egypt ATM? The SC was talking about this a couple of years ago and man was he on the money, as usual!
> 
> Pics won't upload independently for some reason so I'll post the Twitter post itself.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348247356916064257


İ am very happy about it , it's something we wouldn't have thought egypt will have something like it 
Despite that I am also excited for the Mind of the country
President Sisi spoke about it in 2019 he said in mid 2020 or late 2020 The Mind of the country will be active
The mind is 14 meters Underground it contains all Data and information of all government organizations the mind will provide digital services for the citizens and will help decision makers during crisis by providing strategies and tactics according to the data and information of each organization

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> I totally agree. Although moving Abu Simbel and building the Aswan dam was a pair of gargantuan projects, also! lol. But this is right up there too, I'm with you 100%!
> 
> What do you suppose the Israelis are thinking about this? Do you think there was some communications with them through backdoors to be sure they don't get too ambitious and try to pull off a stupid "Iraq Osiris" and drag us into a bloody war again? I think they probably had several meetings and underground agreements with eventual arbitration and being a signatory of the non-proliferation treaty, Egypt has a lot of credibility with the UN and that fact which should carry a lot of weigh regarding that matter.


I found this on Quora those israelis are monitoring everything we do in the country 
I never looked at the bridges and tunnels in a Military Way 
I know they Facilitate the movement of individuals in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> I found this on Quora those israelis are monitoring everything we do in the country
> I never looked at the bridges and tunnels in a Military Way
> I know they Facilitate the movement of individuals in the country
> View attachment 705671



That is funny. I think the opinion of some of the Israelis is very untrusting like that individual is who made that post. If he stops being a donkey for a minute and look at the situation from a neutral perspective, he would realize that of course Egypt has to be prepared to move very quickly to defend the Sinai from an invasion by Israel. If the Egyptian military didn't learn its lesson from '56 and especially '67, then that's about as bad as it could be. So anyone with a right mind would not only expect these bridges and tunnels to be ways to cross large chunks of military assets over or under the Suez Canal and into the Sinai, but even on the water too. They've been training rapid deployment forces for how many years, now? lol. Although it has been a while since they conducted that exercise IIRC. The last time they did it, they shut the canal down for a day or something and held the crossing exercise and it was a great success. Of course they have to be prepared to defend their land what do these people think!?!?! lol

I would also say they are watching the construction of the Dabaa nuclear power plant with great interest in every single detail. I'm sure they worked something out also with the high command for assurances etc. And if I'm not mistaken, this process also has its own independent inspections by the NTP that need to be conformed to. So they should just chill out!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Monorail..the transportation revolution in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350451600184246273Looks very promising, congrats to Egypt

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Looks very promising, congrats to Egypt



$28 billion lol! That seems like a crazy amount of money but then you look at the UK's project which is only 500 kilometers I think and is slated to cost upwards of 88 million pounds!!!! That puts the Egyptian project in a much better light as far as that cost.


Billy Burton

@billyb2009

For context, the UK's #HS2 project from London to the North is 530km long, and will cost upwards of £88bn. Egypt's #HSR scheme seems like good value! #HighSpeedRail.


On a separate note - this is pretty cool. @Philip the Arab


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350623668007821312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

This is really great stuff. Dang that Sisi is really pushing all the right buttons. Part of the concept to remove all the slums and give all the people much better living conditions that they can be proud of being part of and pull the country out of the shackles of poverty and into a truly developed country. A mega monumental undertaking that will start with 1500 villages across the country. This is something that has been in the planning for several years now, and the funding is now available and the go-ahead has been given to commence this monumental task.
_
President al-Sisi orders the state services in cooperation with the armed forces & CSOs, to start implementing the Egyptian countryside development project, which destined to develop around 1500 villages across Egypt with* an estimated cost of up to $32.7 billion*_*.*






_The project of developing the Egyptian countryside villages aims mainly to improve infrastructure, electricity & sewage networks, providing natural gas to homes, improve urban planning, road networks, develop government services, educational facilities & sewage water stations. 
















_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353004101378977792

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Prime Minister, Mostafa Madbouly Source: The Egyptian Cabinet

*Egypt is implementing 30 new cities at a cost of $ 44.5 billion*


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*Bloomberg: Egypt is on its way to becoming one of the top 10 exporters of natural gas in the world*

28/01/2021

https://primetimezone.com/world/gul...top-10-exporters-of-natural-gas-in-the-world/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Bloomberg: Egypt is on its way to becoming one of the top 10 exporters of natural gas in the world*
> 
> 28/01/2021
> 
> https://primetimezone.com/world/gul...top-10-exporters-of-natural-gas-in-the-world/



Good to see this kind of news, and not only gas, but they're discovering all sorts of oil in the western desert where they've subcontracted Italian co.s to do the major exploration IIRC. It's a long time coming that they've finally capitalized on that. Really too bad that Mubarak didn't get off his azz and do this 30 years ago when oil was a top commodity and made Egypt rich by oil standards. I've always said it, being pinched between oil-rich Libya and Saudiya, it's almost guaranteed that there is TONS of oil in Egypt's vast desert plains. To discover it now when oil is somewhat subsiding is a shame, but better late than never.

Gas will always have a high demand and will certainly last well through the electric takeover of oil.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350451600184246273Looks very promising, congrats to Egypt



They've started and not only started, but the pace of the track construction is phenomenal! And this is no easy prefabricated columns that get erected into place, either. These are all pre-formed to the exact dimensions needed and concrete pumped and poured at the right mixture and all the way up the towering columns. All the rebar work is done ahead of the pouring and the exact precision of the curves etc. is no easy task, but they seem to be moving on this like it's no one's business lol! Not positive but this looks like the Mohandeseen area, maybe one of our Egy brothers can correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The new capital is coming along really well. This pic shows the amazing progress and exactness of the plan & rendition to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Gomig-21 said:


> The new capital is coming along really well. This pic shows the amazing progress and exactness of the plan & rendition to reality.


Looks great..Fitting to a country that built the Pyramids. Can you give more info about this..I recall reading few years back that China was the big financier ($40 billion)..is that still the case ..Is there a date when its preliminary phases become operational.. What are the plans for water in such a big project.Is that Nile or underground water sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

aryobarzan said:


> Looks great..Fitting to a country that built the Pyramids. Can you give more info about this recall reading few years back that China was the big financier ($40 billion)..is that still the case ..Is there a date when its preliminary phases become operational.. What are the plans for water in such a big project Is that Nile or underground water sources.



Well, you should follow this thread from the start, ma and. All your questions have been answered in full with pictures of the ne desalination projects and yes there is a completion dale for the completion of the process which is a gargantuan one and that will he the course of m]]any more derived protection the world should that one succeed and there are no signs of failure whatsoever as a matter of fact, there will be extra ordinary new items implemented along with the modernization of that project. It will be one of a kind because the Nile is the longest river in the world and to have that level of modernization toit is shor of nothing less exemplary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt to Launch Second & Third Satellites in 2021 & 2022*


https://www.defaiya.com/news/Region...o-launch-second-third-satellites-in-2021-2022


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> *Egypt to Launch Second & Third Satellites in 2021 & 2022*
> 
> 
> https://www.defaiya.com/news/Regional News/Egypt/2021/02/04/egypt-to-launch-second-third-satellites-in-2021-2022



I am looking forward to this projects. It would be good to have installations on space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

The SC said:


> *Egypt to Launch Second & Third Satellites in 2021 & 2022*
> 
> 
> https://www.defaiya.com/news/Region...o-launch-second-third-satellites-in-2021-2022


It would be nice to know more about the Egyptian space aims..if you have such information you can put it in thread called "middle east cutting edge technology"..it will be great to know if these sats are being made in location in Egypt..any info will be appreciated. Currently we know about UAE,Turkish and Iranian space programs..Egypt program will be a nice addition.


----------



## The SC

aryobarzan said:


> It would be nice to know more about the Egyptian space aims..if you have such information you can put it in thread called "middle east cutting edge technology"..it will be great to know if these sats are being made in location in Egypt..any info will be appreciated. Currently we know about UAE,Turkish and Iranian space programs..Egypt program will be a nice addition.


There are threads on this forum about Egypt's space program.. in fact it was there since the 50's-60's.. but has been revived only recently in the last decade or so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

The SC said:


> There are threads on this forum about Egypt's space program.. in fact it was there since the 50's-60's.. but has been revived only recently in the last decade or so..


so why not give a brief description of this program and may be few photos in the thread that I gave you..The point of the thread is so all the countries of this region (which includes Egypt) to present the Indigenous hight tech and industrial projects to other members in one thread .


----------



## Amun

aryobarzan said:


> so why not give a brief description of this program and may be few photos in the thread that I gave you..The point of the thread is so all the countries of this region (which includes Egypt) to present the Indigenous hight tech and industrial projects to other members in one thread .



check this my friend... the recent updates from Egypt 


Egypt is set to be the first country in Africa and the Middle East to have a camera on the International Space Station (ISS). The ISS is a modular space station in low Earth orbit. It’s a collaborative, multinational project involving five participating space agencies: NASA, Russia’s Roscosmos, Japan’s JAXA, Europe’s ESA, and Canada’s CSA.

After winning the competition that was organized by the United Nations Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space (COPUOS), the Egyptian Space Agency has arranged to send a camera to the ISS, making it the first camera from the MENA region to get there! The competition involved a six-year program with two stages; first was about selecting the candidates and the second training them to live inside the ISS. So the first stage included testing the candidates’ psychological and mental health capabilities. 

The camera is also 100% Egyptian, with 13 local engineers and technicians having worked on it. With the installation of such a device, Egyptians will be able to get high-resolution satellite images that will help astronomers understand and reveal the secrets of our universe.









Egypt Is Set to Get Its Very Own Camera on the International Space Station; Here's Why This Matters! - Scoop Empire


Egypt is the first country in the region to have a camera on the International Space Station after winning a competition by the UN Committee.




scoopempire.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Amun said:


> check this my friend... the recent updates from Egypt
> 
> 
> Egypt is set to be the first country in Africa and the Middle East to have a camera on the International Space Station (ISS). The ISS is a modular space station in low Earth orbit. It’s a collaborative, multinational project involving five participating space agencies: NASA, Russia’s Roscosmos, Japan’s JAXA, Europe’s ESA, and Canada’s CSA.
> 
> After winning the competition that was organized by the United Nations Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space (COPUOS), the Egyptian Space Agency has arranged to send a camera to the ISS, making it the first camera from the MENA region to get there! The competition involved a six-year program with two stages; first was about selecting the candidates and the second training them to live inside the ISS. So the first stage included testing the candidates’ psychological and mental health capabilities.
> 
> The camera is also 100% Egyptian, with 13 local engineers and technicians having worked on it. With the installation of such a device, Egyptians will be able to get high-resolution satellite images that will help astronomers understand and reveal the secrets of our universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt Is Set to Get Its Very Own Camera on the International Space Station; Here's Why This Matters! - Scoop Empire
> 
> 
> Egypt is the first country in the region to have a camera on the International Space Station after winning a competition by the UN Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoopempire.com


I will add this to the "cutting edge" thread but would be nice if some one from Egypt do that for any further news like that . Thanks..and great news.


PS: just finished posting it,,If you can find a a photo of it from your contacts please send it to me or post it yourself....the more info the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

Egypt's infrastructure develops well under al-Sisi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

This is pretty wild, Sisi on his way home decides to stop at this fruit vender's cart to buy fruit for home and then sees that the fella who's selling the fruit has a health problem with his legs and so ends up referring him for treatment at a hospital that specializes in affected nervous systems. Neat little story.

مشاريع مصر Egypt on Twitter: "🌇 #مشاريع_مصر🇪🇬| الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، أثناء مروره بأحد شوارع مدينة نصر، توقف بسيارته لشراء فاكهة من المواطن محمد حسن، الذي يعانى من مشاكل صحية بأعصاب الساقين، وعلى الفور وجه الرئيس بتوفير الرعاية الصحية للمواطن، حيث تم نقله بسيارة إسعاف مجهزة لمستشفى دار الشفاء. https://t.co/7a1nb9Xrqq" / Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368173101603753986

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt..crossing to the future..
















*Egypt ends slum communities, moving families to fully furnished housing units*
The Egyptian experience: The end of slums..And foreign international acclaim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's Petrojet signs teaming agreement with Korean nuclear companies*





Representatives from Petrojet and the Korean companies at the teaming agreement signing ceremony (Image: KHNP)

*Dabaa nuclear power plant project*

Petrojet, affiliated to the Ministry of Petroleum, has signed several agreements with a consortium of international companies to participate in the implementation of the Dabaa nuclear power plant project, which includes the Korea Water and Nuclear Energy Corporation “KHNP”, KEPCO Engineering and Construction “KEPCO E&C”, Hyundai Engineering and Construction “Hyundai E&C” and Doosan Heavy Industries and Construction. “Doosan”, for cooperation in the Dabaa nuclear power plant project, which will be constructed by the Russian general contractor, JSC “Atomstroyexport”.

During the signing ceremony, which took place at Petrojet's headquarters, Mr. Chang - President of "KHNP" expressed his admiration for the level of the Egyptian contracting industry, and affirmed the Korean companies ’keenness to establish long-term strategic partnerships with major Egyptian companies, to localize technology and transfer the expertise of Korean companies. In establishing nuclear plants for Egyptian companies.

Petrojet is considered one of the major companies in the field of implementing major projects, and the Egyptian company is the leader in qualifying with international certificates in implementing and manufacturing nuclear plants.

On the basis of this agreement, Petrojet, KHNP, KEPCO E&C, Hyundai E&C and Doosan will combine their capabilities and form a strong team to support the Russian general contractor in the construction of the Dabaa nuclear plant.

It is noteworthy that "KHNP", owned by the South Korean government, is one of the most important international companies in the nuclear energy industry, with more than 50 years of experience in establishing and operating nuclear and water power plants, and is currently operating 24 units in Korea in addition to establishing 4 new units in Korea and establishing a plant. Barakah “Nuclear Energy in the United Arab Emirates.

It is also mentioned that the Dabaa plant is the first nuclear power plant in Egypt, to be built in the city of Dabaa in Matrouh Governorate by the “Atom Stroy Export” company of the Russian “Rosatom” company. It will consist of 4 electric power units of the third generation developed with the technology of the Russian VVER-1200 nuclear reactors, each with a capacity of 1200 megawatts.

https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/...to-train-Egyptian-plant-workers?feed=FullFeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Sisi will get his sarcophagus made of solid gold like Tutankhamun except the latter didn't do 1/16th what Sisi has accomplished since he was a 21 year okly kid when he died. Sisi on the other hand has revitalized Egypt and put it on the world map mashAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's LNG exports rose to 1.6 bcm in Q4 2020, cabinet says *

https://www.reuters.com/article/egypt-gas-idAFC6N2EC00V

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Canal Sugar Factory project in Minya Governorate is *the largest beet sugar factory in the world*, with a capacity of more than 900 thousand tons of sugar per year. The project also includes reclamation and cultivation of 181 thousand feddans in western Minya with beet, wheat and corn crops.

---------------

The project of establishing *the largest yarn factory in the world* in the city of Mahalla al-Kubra. We started the Nile in cooperation between the Holding Company for Cotton and Spinning and Weaving and the Swiss company Ritter, so that Egypt returns to leadership as it is in the textile industry. 
These machines, manufactured by Ritter, work in tandem in the largest factory of its kind in the world to produce high-quality thin threads spun from 100% Egyptian cotton, long staple and ultra-long.

----------------

*Egypt contracted to export 5 LNG shipments from Idku during April..*

Noting that contracting for other shipments for export was underway during that month, and also contracting for a number of shipments for next May.

The sources added, in exclusive statements to Al-Youm Al-Sabea, that the volume of one shipment ranges between 150-160,000 cubic meters of liquefied gas, pointing out that the Edco plant is working at full capacity in order to meet the increasing demand for liquefied gas.

Exports of LNG shipments have reached about 8 to 9 shipments per month since the beginning of 2021, and *the operation of the Damietta Liquefaction Plant will contribute to enhancing Egypt's ability to export LNG to European markets, and making it a regional energy hub in the Eastern Mediterranean*. About 4.5 million tons of gas annually, which contributes to increasing the export capacity to 12.5 million tons.

----------------

45 seawater desalination plants are being implemented along the Egyptian coasts, with a total capacity of 1.3 million m3 per day. They will be completed within two years as part of the state’s strategy. *The establishment of hundreds of plants within 17 years at a cost of $ 56 billion* to meet the needs of the expected population increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

The SC said:


> 45 seawater desalination plants are being implemented along the Egyptian coasts, with a total capacity of 1.3 million m3 per day. They will be completed within two years as part of the state’s strategy. *The establishment of hundreds of plants within 17 years at a cost of $ 56 billion* to meet the needs of the expected population increase.



Great stuff ^^ It is also a safety for Egypt if Ethiopia reroute a lot of Nil water for their own needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The President reviews the details of the national project, *"The New Delta"*, with an area of one million feddans (Acres)..







The President was briefed on all the details related to the studies conducted by the research teams in the specialized bodies, from the Ministry of Agriculture, the National Service Projects Organization and academic bodies, on the areas of land in the northwestern coast at the Dabaa axis, which proved the readiness of these lands for agricultural reclamation, in The framework of the giant national project "New Delta" with an area of one million agricultural feddans, which includes within its scope the "Future of Egypt" project for agricultural production.

In this context, the President directed the immediate start of the implementation of the "New Delta" project, with the merging of the implementation stages in one stage and the pressure of the timetable, in order to enhance the state's strategy in the field of forming and establishing new agricultural and urban communities characterized by modern administrative systems, and including industrial complexes based on Agricultural production, and provides thousands of new jobs.
.
In the same context; The infrastructure plans and equipment that the Engineering Authority will supervise their implementation were reviewed, including roads, services, drainage stations, electricity supply, and waterways for transporting irrigation water.

The spokesperson added that the Minister of Agriculture also presented the ministry’s vision of ways to protect food security and support the agricultural sector, which is based mainly on the principle of relative food security and the production of foodstuffs locally, in order to save the cost of importing them from abroad, as well as the future vision of crops and agricultural commodities produced by the state. In addition to the Ministry’s efforts to reduce food gaps, as well as the Ministry’s program for contractual crops.

The Director General of the National Service Projects Organization also presented coordination efforts with the Ministry of Agriculture to support agricultural development plans in all its aspects in Egypt and to promote food security and animal production projects.

https://misr.news/الرئيس-عبد-الفتاح...مشروع-القومي-الدلتا-الجديدة-بمساحة-مليون-فدان


The most prominent information about the "Egypt's Future" project for agricultural production:

1- The project extends over an area of 500 thousand feddans
2- A project of the National Roads Network is located along the El Dabaa Corridor Road
3- The project site is close to the export ports, airports, industrial areas and major hubs
4- It represents one of the major economic expansions that would achieve economic growth
5- It aims to provide high quality agricultural products at reasonable prices to the citizens
6- It works to bridge the gap in the local market between production and import
7. It provides thousands of direct job opportunities and hundreds of thousands indirectly for all categories of citizens
8- The largest specialized agricultural companies from the private sector will participate in the project
9- The basic and administrative infrastructure of the project includes an integrated system for agricultural and irrigation mechanization
10- Equipped with the latest equipment and technologies to complete the various agricultural operations with high quality and speed
11- It includes thousands of pivot irrigation devices and 2 power stations with a capacity of 250 megawatts
12- The project includes an internal electricity network with a length of 200 km
13- It is equipped with a network of main and secondary roads, with a total length of 500 km
14- The project contributed to providing agricultural products to citizens during the Corona pandemic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

In a few months, the president will inaugurate *the largest industrial project in the history of Egypt *... *more than 5,000 new factories distributed over 18 governorates* (they were fully implemented by the state, rented them and sold them to investors) ..

Natural leather products (shoes, bags and clothes) - furniture - accessories and car and phone chargers - preserved food - electrical tools - plumbing tools - kitchen tools - paints - plastic products - ready-made clothes and textiles - metal tools - wooden products - electrical appliances - Hotel kitchen appliances and tools..

Some factories have already produced, but he will not open them until they all start production..

The production of the Egyptian industrial sector reached 570 billion pounds in 2017 .. In 2020 the industry sector became producing 940 billion pounds, which means nearly one trillion pounds..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

President El-Sisi inaugurates the medicine city in Al-Khanka "Gypto Pharma"

*GYPTO Pharma will be one of the state's arms to produce safe and effective medication at suitable prices for Egyptian citizens.

The 180,000-square-meter city, which is located in El-Khanka, Qalioubiya, is considered the largest pharmaceutical production hub in the Middle East region





*
In total, Egypt manufactures 88% of its pharmaceutical needs and aiming for 100% .. currently heading to manufacture plasma drugs, hormones and chemicals..Plasma derivatives and hormones are 82 types.. Egypt currently manufactures only 4.. but Egypt want to manufacture all of them in preparation for the manufacture of genetic drugs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt launches the national project to manufacture machines for industrial production*





The president is briefed on the national project for manufacturing industrial production machines with automatic digital control technology, and directs to accelerate the implementation of the project to support the state’s strategy to acquire technological capacity in digitized micro-industry.

The President has directed to accelerate the implementation of the project, which will support the state’s strategy to bring about a qualitative leap in the field of local manufacturing, and to acquire the technological capacity in the digitized industry, with its production lines relying on artificial intelligence and information technology.

The President has directed to accelerate the implementation of the project, which will support the state’s strategy to bring about a qualitative leap in the field of local manufacturing, and to acquire the technological capacity in the digitized industry, with its production lines relying on artificial intelligence and information technology. the project for manufacturing programmed digital control machines in all its aspects, in partnership with German and Japanese expertise in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egypt inaugurates the biggest complex for secured documents as part of digital transformation plane*​





*Top 10 giant Egyptian projects - some of which entered Guinness world record​*





*Egypt is building 1000 bridges & jumps 90 places in Road Quality Index - Egypt is rising ​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egypt inaugurates the biggest complex for secured documents as part of digital transformation plane*​



Outstanding work keeping this thread going, brother! Keep up the great work and sorry I haven't been contributing much lately. 

President Sisi receives his first vaccine shot.






Ahram Online on Twitter: "#Egyptian President #Sisi receives first shot of #coronavirus vaccine https://t.co/Au1Ga74gI9 https://t.co/0ZlDLACcdf" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Astronauts! Photo: NASA






========================================================================

Egypt signs $7.5 bln petrochemical complex deal in Ain Sokhna “SCZone

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Astronauts! Photo: NASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ========================================================================
> 
> Egypt signs $7.5 bln petrochemical complex deal in Ain Sokhna “SCZone



As you can see the pyramids is glowing. Did you know that the pyramids actully outdate the ancient egyptians and that it was an advanced power plant from previous early humans that pre-date the ancient egyptians themselves

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Great projects thanks to el Sisi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Great projects thanks to el Sisi


And Al Sisi says that it is thanks to the Egyptian workers..

*El-Sisi: The Egyptian worker is the nation's true wealth and the engine of development

https://marsad.ecsstudies.com/55245/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt signs MoU with S.Korean Hyundai Rotem for localizing train industry*

Egypt’s Ministry of Transportation, the Ministry of Planning, and the National Egyptian Railway Industries Company signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with South Korean Hyundai Rotem on Wednesday to localize train industry and transfer the South Korean technology.
...

The CEO of Hyundai Rotem said that the company is launching factories in Egypt for manufacturing metro cars, signaling systems, and control and driving equipment as well as offering railway engineering services.

https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/...oU-with-S-Korean-Hyundai-Rotem-for-localizing

Trains
















Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Loving the things going on. Heck it's almost like we might need him to stay in power until all these big projects are completed! Who knows if he doesn't get approved for at least the two additional years that there is any one who has not only this man's vision, but ability to execute these tremendous deals only the proper Egypt.

And on a bit of a more humane not, Egypt sending oxigen and all sorts of supplies to help India's struggle with this vicious epidemic curse!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388749886598832128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

I would like to note that Egypt is building new stadiums. The grande one in Wudyan which would host up to 90,000 spectators and is at an advanced stage of development, Mersa Matruh has got a small stadium that might host matches soon - especially if Jazeera Matruh or Raja Matruh get promoted to the Premier League. Al Ahly SC has laid ground for a stadium south of Cairo West AB (Sheikh Zayed) and is said to be finished before 2030. The Suez Canal Authority is likely to reveal a stadium in Ismailia by the end of this year which is located close to El Ismaily FC Stadium and would host around 35,000 spectators. El Masry SC is also expected to have a new stadium beside another Port Saied owned one in the future and Zamalek SC will be starting a stadium project within the next four years in the 6th of October city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This young man is Dr. Ahmed El-Sobky, head of the most important health care authority in the history of Egypt, which is the "comprehensive health insurance" system.

Dr. Ahmed has a degree in medicine and surgery from Menoufia University and joined the presidential program to qualify young people for leadership, and after he graduated from the program, he was able to lead one of the most important national projects at all, despite his young age. This is like many other young people who have graduated from the president’s program. and now they are leading entire provinces and sensitive positions, and soon we will see them as ministers.

The comprehensive health insurance was inaugurated by the President in 2018 and the World Health Organization considered it the largest health project in the Middle East and Africa, because it will cost $40 billion.

So far, 3.5 million Egyptians have registered in the new system, and it has been applied in Port Said - Ismailia - Aswan - Luxor - South Sinai and soon Suez, provided that it is applied to all governorates of the republic within 10 years

By the end of its last phase, Egypt will have one of the best health systems in the world.

https://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/2497666.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The comprehensive health insurance was inaugurated by the President in 2018 and the World Health Organization considered it the largest health project in the Middle East and Africa, because it will cost $40 billion.



You mean to tell me that Egypt is not just wasting money on all those new shiny weapons, but actually building close to 38 new cities and trying to remove the slums and upgrade the people's lives and create a universal healthcare system that costs $40 billion?!?! No way, this can't be true!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Some pics of the new administrative capital coming along well.
Courtesy 




Mahmoud Gamal

@mahmouedgamal44


















Of course the masjid was built first to be used as the mega construction complex is being built. It looks like they've started the skyscrapers for international businesses.






The Knowledge City People's Square, Government District & the Parliament Building Misr Mosque & Islamic Cultural Center New Capital Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Follow-up of the Sokhna train implementation works Marsa Matrouh

550 km long
At a cost of $ 9 billion
Speed 250 km s

The President directed quickly to start implementing:
October train The shortest is 640 km long, at a cost of $ 8.3 billion
Luxor train | Hurghada is 285 km long, at a cost of $ 2.7 billion
Luxor train | Aswan is 210 km long, at a cost of $ 2.7 billion

In parallel, studies for the Hurghada | Bernice train project are being completed, with a length of 440 km.





























Railways

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xbat

i have nothing to say about trains and roads but dont spend money on buildings, make factories and research instuties, egypt doesnt have free oil money like gulfies, go for industrie not for fancy buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

xbat said:


> i have nothing to say about trains and roads but dont spend money on buildings, make factories and research instuties, egypt doesnt have free oil money like gulfies, go for industrie not for fancy buildings.


We have gas fields for money you said
All those projects needed for industrialization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's New Administrative Capital progress *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*OPEC: Egypt LNG exports grew by 400% during Q1 2021*

http://www.soutalomma.com/Article/972195/الأعلى-عربياً-مصر-تحقق-نمواُ-بنسبة-400-في-تصدير-الغاز

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You mean to tell me that Egypt is not just wasting money on all those new shiny weapons, but actually building close to 38 new cities and trying to remove the slums and upgrade the people's lives and create a universal healthcare system that costs $40 billion?!?! No way, this can't be true!!!!


The goal of building fourth-generation cities is not luxury, but rather assistance in distributing the large population increase, doubling the Egyptian population area instead of the large congestion on the valley and the delta, in addition to placing Egypt on the global investment map, pointing out that these strategic sites have been chosen to achieve more than one standard. Among them is the distinguished location that makes it compete globally and regionally, and that it is on the developmental axes specified for doubling the population area, in addition to being linked to major projects that the state is working to implement.

It is decided that these cities will become a center for entrepreneurship in business at the global and regional levels, which is applicable in all cities of the world, as each city has a Function, whether at the global level, including the "New Administrative Capital and Al Alamein City", or at the regional level.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/5/...مدن-الجيل-الرابع-ومساحة-كل-مدينة-وعدد/5316735

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*El-Sisi confirms that Egypt's ambition is unlimited in achieving industrial development, progress and development*
​President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi received today, Mr. Christian Thunes, Chairman of the Board of Directors of DMG. German MORI..

The Spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic stated that the meeting dealt with the follow-up of cooperation between the Arab Organization for Industrialization and DMG Company. MORI to establish a digital plant for the production of high-precision lathe machines, which are used in the basic industries of the business sector in all its various fields.

The executive and contractual position between the authority and DGM company was reviewed. MORI to establish the factory, which is the first of its kind in Egypt and the African continent, and aims to produce ultra-advanced *CNC cutting machine tools for turning and milling* *programmed automatic control equipment that work with laser and ultrasound technology.*

The chairman of the German company confirmed that it seeks cooperation with the Egyptian government in this field due to the great potential that the Egyptian market currently boasts, the economic growth that Egypt currently enjoys, and the comprehensive development process that includes mega national projects at the level of the Republic.

from his side; The President pointed out the country's openness to support the activity of. DMG. MORI in Egypt and confidence in its ancient German experience, stressing the importance of the process of localizing industry and transferring technology to Egypt within the framework of the partnership between the two sides.

...

https://elkanananews.com/السيسى-يؤكد-ان-طموح-مصر-غير-محدود-في-تحق/





















Smart factories

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *El-Sisi confirms that Egypt's ambition is unlimited in achieving industrial development, progress and development*
> ​President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi received today, Mr. Christian Thunes, Chairman of the Board of Directors of DMG. German MORI..
> 
> The Spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic stated that the meeting dealt with the follow-up of cooperation between the Arab Organization for Industrialization and DMG Company. MORI to establish a digital plant for the production of high-precision lathe machines, which are used in the basic industries of the business sector in all its various fields.
> 
> The executive and contractual position between the authority and DGM company was reviewed. MORI to establish the factory, which is the first of its kind in Egypt and the African continent, and aims to produce ultra-advanced *CNC cutting machine tools for turning and milling* that work with laser and ultrasound technology.
> 
> The chairman of the German company confirmed that it seeks cooperation with the Egyptian government in this field due to the great potential that the Egyptian market currently boasts, the economic growth that Egypt currently enjoys, and the comprehensive development process that includes mega national projects at the level of the Republic.
> 
> from his side; The President pointed out the country's openness to support the activity of. DMG. MORI in Egypt and confidence in its ancient German experience, stressing the importance of the process of localizing industry and transferring technology to Egypt within the framework of the partnership between the two sides.
> 
> ...
> 
> https://elkanananews.com/السيسى-يؤكد-ان-طموح-مصر-غير-محدود-في-تحق/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart factories



I thought we were spending too much on military equipment and not doing anything for industrialization? lol. If only more followed this thread before commenting on the other military ones. Although I can see it happening the way Egypt is pacing its military procurement. The rapid purchases of so many different kinds is freaking a lot of people out, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought we were spending too much on military equipment and not doing anything for industrialization? lol. If only more followed this thread before commenting on the other military ones. Although I can see it happening the way Egypt is pacing its military procurement. The rapid purchases of so many different kinds is freaking a lot of people out, bro.


Bro..if you look at these mega-deals of very sofisticated weapons.. and the financial terms of purchase spread on 10 years minimum.. we can see that even combining the Italian deal of $12 billion with another French deal of let's say another $12 billion.. the yearly payments will no exceed $2.4 billion.. which is way within the military budget..

*But this move for TOT of* *the CNC cutting machine tools for turning and milling* *programmed automatic control equipment that work with laser and ultrasound technology. Is really revolutionary.. as it will propel Egypt to new heights with the most modern industrialization capabilities..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is implementing the largest road project in its history with a length of more than 7000 km

This beautiful video of the Samalut Corridor Road in Upper Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

National Toshki Al-Khair project.. The old dream is being realized..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> *El-Sisi confirms that Egypt's ambition is unlimited in achieving industrial development, progress and development*
> ​President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi received today, Mr. Christian Thunes, Chairman of the Board of Directors of DMG. German MORI..
> 
> The Spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic stated that the meeting dealt with the follow-up of cooperation between the Arab Organization for Industrialization and DMG Company. MORI to establish a digital plant for the production of high-precision lathe machines, which are used in the basic industries of the business sector in all its various fields.
> 
> The executive and contractual position between the authority and DGM company was reviewed. MORI to establish the factory, which is the first of its kind in Egypt and the African continent, and aims to produce ultra-advanced *CNC cutting machine tools for turning and milling* *programmed automatic control equipment that work with laser and ultrasound technology.*
> 
> The chairman of the German company confirmed that it seeks cooperation with the Egyptian government in this field due to the great potential that the Egyptian market currently boasts, the economic growth that Egypt currently enjoys, and the comprehensive development process that includes mega national projects at the level of the Republic.
> 
> from his side; The President pointed out the country's openness to support the activity of. DMG. MORI in Egypt and confidence in its ancient German experience, stressing the importance of the process of localizing industry and transferring technology to Egypt within the framework of the partnership between the two sides.
> 
> ...
> 
> https://elkanananews.com/السيسى-يؤكد-ان-طموح-مصر-غير-محدود-في-تحق/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart factories


“Mr. President reviews the national* project for manufacturing industrial production machines with automatic digital control technology*, and directs to accelerate the implementation of the project to support *the state’s strategy to acquire technological capacity in digitized high precision micro-industry*.” 

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi met today with Prime Minister Mostafa Madbouly, and the engineer Sherif Ismail, Assistant President of the Republic for National and Strategic Projects, Mrs. Nevin Jamea, Minister of Trade and Industry, Engineer Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of State for Military Production, Mr. Abdel Moneim El-Terras, Chairman of the Arab Organization for Industrialization, Eng. Ahmed Abdel Razek, Advisor to the Arab Organization for Industrialization for Industrial Development, and Dr. Marian Malak, Chief Advisor The Arab Organization for Industrialization for Foreign Relations.

”The spokesperson for the Presidency of the Republic stated that the meeting dealt with“ reviewing the project of manufacturing industrial production machines with automatic digital control technology. 

”*The President directed the acceleration of the implementation of the project that will support the state’s strategy to bring about a qualitative leap in the field of local manufacturing and owning Technological capacity in the digitized industry*, *with what it comprises of artificial intelligence and information technology*. 

His Excellency also directed *to pay attention to human resources training programs, to provide high-level technical cadres capable of absorbing this modern technology, which is the basis of advanced industry in the current era*. 

The meeting dealt with a presentation by the concerned authorities of the project for manufacturing programmed digital control machines in all its aspects, in partnership with the German and Japanese experience, the oldest in this field, *as well as a review of how to employ the results of this project to serve the objectives of industrial development in Egyp**t*, *as well as achieving the greatest possible benefit from these Modern machines*. *Especially in expanding the national system of small and medium enterprises for industrial production, as well as supporting the feeding industries, and enhancing the activity and efficiency of new industrial complexes and specialized industrial cities at the level of the Republic*, And that with the participation of all concerned parties, especially the Ministries of Commerce and Industry and Military Production and the Arab Organization for Industrialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt signing an MOU with ThyssenKrupp for a plant to produce Green Ammonia and export it..
A commercial project to export green hydrogen and green ammonia from Egypt to Germany, through the establishment of a green ammonia plant.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/5/27/رئيس-الوزراء-يبحث-مع-مسئولى-تيسين-كروب-الألمانية-إنشاء-مصنع/5334357

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*With an increase of 8%, Egypt's agricultural exports rose to 3.3 million tons and invaded the markets of 160 countries*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *With an increase of 8%, Egypt's agricultural exports rose to 3.3 million tons and invaded the markets of 160 countries*​


160 countries!!!! Woooooow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Report of the coalition of “Data Collection”: 130 trillion cubic feet of gas in the Red Sea fields*​April 14, 2018






The report of the WesternGeco Schlumberger and TGS alliance, which is responsible for completing the geophysical data collection project in the concession area in the Red Sea, revealed that Egypt's expected production from extracting natural gas from the Red Sea fields will reach 130 trillion cubic feet of gas, and it will propel Egypt to the eighth rank of producers globally, among the list of natural gas producing countries, especially that Egypt’s natural gas reserves will become 107 trillion cubic feet of gas, after extracting all quantities of the giant Zohr field in the eastern Mediterranean, other than what will be discovered in the Red Sea.

Government sources told Al-Watan: “It was decided to launch the first global bid for oil and gas exploration and exploration in the Red Sea, in mid-May, which includes offering 4 blocks filled with natural gas, and the possibility of extracting 5 billion barrels of crude oil in the Gulf of Suez region overlooking the Red Sea.

Explaining: The report of the “WesternGeco Schlumberger and TGS” alliance, which was sent to the South Valley Holding Company, ensures that there are at least reserves in the northern Red Sea estimated at 5 billion barrels of oil and between 20 and 23 trillion cubic feet of gas in the northern fields of the Red Sea, that can be extracted soon, adding: “This report will attract investments to Egypt that will not be less than 20 billion dollars over the next 3 years.”

And the sources continued: “The Egyptian-Saudi agreement allowed the start of petroleum activity in the economic waters of the Red Sea, which was not possible before, as international companies do not tend to direct their investments and activities to areas whose maritime borders have not been demarcated..”

...

https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/3269050

* That makes it 237 trillion cubic feet of gas..SO FAR..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Details of the discovery of the largest diamond mines in the world in Egypt*






This is confirmed by Dr. Ali Barakat, who won first place in Egypt and the world in the field of mineral resources in 1991, and is currently the Chairman of the Board of Directors of the Sukkari Gold Mines Company, that Egypt has many mineral resources and the earth’s crust in Egypt has all the mineral wealth and there is evidence Indeed, especially gold and diamonds in more than 200 locations, and this dream that we want to achieve in light of the support provided by the Minister of Petroleum, Engineer Tariq El-Molla, to the mining sector and his great interest in developing our mining wealth.
















https://www.dostor.org/2455900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This is confirmed by Dr. Ali Barakat, who won first place in Egypt and the world in the field of mineral resources in 1991, and is currently the Chairman of the Board of Directors of the Sukkari Gold Mines Company, that Egypt has many mineral resources and the earth’s crust in Egypt has all the mineral wealth and there is evidence Indeed, especially gold and diamonds in more than 200 locations, and this dream that we want to achieve in light of the support provided by the Minister of Petroleum, Engineer Tariq El-Molla, to the mining sector and his great interest in developing our mining wealth.



Egypt is a super wealthy country as evidenced by all of these great posts by you and the few here and there by yours truly lol. I try when time allows it. But back to this incredible post, we talked a couple of years ago when they discovered huge amounts of uranium they can mine, then we saw the oil discoveries in the western desert to which I had mentioned several times that Egypt, being geographically placed in the middle of what is essentially oil & mineral-rich Libya and super oil-& ,mineral rich Saudi Arabia is only practical to deduce that there must be a huge amount of untapped oil and mineral reserves in Egypt. Or, if for some reason they're not huge, they're still should be substantial fields and sure enough, they've began discovering them and even within Egypt's waters of the Red Sea which hold large amounts of oil and gas. 

The only problem is finding these in the 2020's is only better late than never, especially when it comes to oil. But still, despite the introduction and rapid development of electric "everything" especially vehicles, oil will still be a very important resource for several more decades to come and maybe these discoveries have come just in time, actually.

Diamonds are interesting because their value is strictly on the basis of luxury needs and not necessarily seen or valued necessarily as a resourceful commodity. But gold, that is quite possibly an interchangeable item for 1st place. That instantly increases a country's national wealth which then puts it in a position to become an important member of the higher level countries if of course, that gold is used correctly which with the current government and ministries and president, seem to be making all the right moves. That will automatically increase the value of the Egyptian pound and once local currency becomes valuable with the dollar (still the most desirable currency in the world despite the Euro being worth more,) that can only help with strengthening the economy. 

Having all this mineral wealth that is essentially untapped is like the lottery. Let's hope they move on it quickly and enrich the country to the level where it should be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Reviving the Egyptian brand “Nisr” 🦅 for the manufacture of tires at a cost of one billion dollars*​
In conjunction with the revival of the Egyptian brand "Nasr" for the automotive industry and the start of production of the first Egyptian electric car in June 2022, the details and studies of establishing a new factory for the Al-Nisr Tire Company were completed under the supervision of the English company "Roland Burger" 

The new factory will be a partnership between 3 parties: the Ministry of Production - the Ministry of Public Business Sector - the Arab Organization for Industrialization 

The new factory with Finnish technology (Black Donuts) costs one billion dollars 






The new factory will be built on an area of 450 thousand square meters in Ain Sukhna, and it produces tires for private cars, transport, buses, bicycles, agricultural tractors and heavy equipment. 

Egypt consumes 28 million tires annually, 13 million tires are produced, and 15 million tires are imported, at a cost of 556 million dollars

The new factory produces 7.7 million tires annually and covers 50% of Egypt’s total imports of tires 

Studies are underway to establish another factory in the land of the Transportation and Engineering Company in the Amreya area in Alexandria to cover the rest of the consumption gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Business France* recently reported that from Monday 7 June to 9 June 17 French companies will visit Egypt, most notably ALSTOM, BEAUDREY et CIE, COPPELIS, ETF, MAIDIS, MASCARA, RAGNI, RATP Dev, SETEC, SNCF , SOFIA EUROPA, STEAM France, SUEZ, TESALYS, THALES, VEOLIA, et VOLTALIA – 

The agency confirmed that the visiting companies are among the most famous French companies in terms of experience in the fields of energy, transportation, water, water purification, waste treatment, health and digital services, offering the best solutions in their specialties for the benefit of sustainable economic development in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You mean to tell me that Egypt is not just wasting money on all those new shiny weapons, but actually building close to 38 new cities and trying to remove the slums and upgrade the people's lives and create a universal healthcare system that costs $40 billion?!?! No way, this can't be true!!!!


Actually Bro..the updated news talked about 52 new cities..






A national president who is building his country,. may God honor him..
This is not a bag of rice and oil from the state's supply, but a decent, humane life for every citizen..

President El Sisi transformed the lives of human beings from one extreme to the other, and saved generations who would emerge from these regions resentful, deceitful, and going for everything forbidden ... These are human rights that the West and its servants do not talk about..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

The Ras Ghareb wind plant was implemented in the Gulf of Suez region, with a capacity of 250 megawatts, through 125 wind turbines, in cooperation and by the private sector within the alliance of companies (Orascom - Engy - Toyota), and at a cost of $400 million, as it was connected to the national grid in September 2019.. The Ministerial Economic Committee approved the implementation of a new wind plant in the southwest area of Ras Ghareb, and the establishment of the plant in partnership between the Ministry of Electricity and the alliance of ENGIE – ORAScom – TOYOTA TSSUSHO companies. The station is being implemented with a capacity of 500 megawatts. The station is being built in the desert of Shuqair, south of Arab Ras Ghareb. The station includes more than 200 turbines "wind turbines".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Egypt is a super wealthy country as evidenced by all of these great posts by you and the few here and there by yours truly lol. I try when time allows it. But back to this incredible post, we talked a couple of years ago when they discovered huge amounts of uranium they can mine, then we saw the oil discoveries in the western desert to which I had mentioned several times that Egypt, being geographically placed in the middle of what is essentially oil & mineral-rich Libya and super oil-& ,mineral rich Saudi Arabia is only practical to deduce that there must be a huge amount of untapped oil and mineral reserves in Egypt. Or, if for some reason they're not huge, they're still should be substantial fields and sure enough, they've began discovering them and even within Egypt's waters of the Red Sea which hold large amounts of oil and gas.
> 
> The only problem is finding these in the 2020's is only better late than never, especially when it comes to oil. But still, despite the introduction and rapid development of electric "everything" especially vehicles, oil will still be a very important resource for several more decades to come and maybe these discoveries have come just in time, actually.
> 
> Diamonds are interesting because their value is strictly on the basis of luxury needs and not necessarily seen or valued necessarily as a resourceful commodity. But gold, that is quite possibly an interchangeable item for 1st place. That instantly increases a country's national wealth which then puts it in a position to become an important member of the higher level countries if of course, that gold is used correctly which with the current government and ministries and president, seem to be making all the right moves. That will automatically increase the value of the Egyptian pound and once local currency becomes valuable with the dollar (still the most desirable currency in the world despite the Euro being worth more,) that can only help with strengthening the economy.
> 
> Having all this mineral wealth that is essentially untapped is like the lottery. Let's hope they move on it quickly and enrich the country to the level where it should be.


Follow-up to the plan to establish the "City of Gold", which will represent an integrated city for the manufacture and trade of gold in Egypt, in addition to providing industry and production requirements, high-end exhibitions, and training workers to hone their capabilities, reflecting Egypt's ancient civilized history in this delicate craft industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*- Egypt achieved self-sufficiency of 9 corps and increased cultivated land by 700%

- Egypt exports 63 thousand tons of liquefied gas to Pakistan

- Laptops and tablets made in Egypt with a large percentage of local components





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

*Suez Canal Economic Zone and Poland's Katowice sign a contract to establish a Polish industrial zone*

The signing of the agreement comes with the aim of establishing a Polish economic zone in Ain Sukhna with an area of 400 to 1,000,000 square meters targeting food industries, electronic industries and auto spare parts.. Where the Polish delegation was accompanied by 18 Polish companies to inspect the industrial zone in Ain Sukhna and see what suits them of targeted industries to be established in the Polish area in Sukhna.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Suez Canal Economic Zone and Poland's Katowice sign a contract to establish a Polish industrial zone*
> 
> The signing of the agreement comes with the aim of establishing a Polish economic zone in Ain Sukhna with an area of 400 to 1,000,000 square meters targeting food industries, electronic industries and auto spare parts.. Where the Polish delegation was accompanied by 18 Polish companies to inspect the industrial zone in Ain Sukhna and see what suits them of targeted industries to be established in the Polish area in Sukhna.


Win win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Permit to build Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant may be issued July 2022*​
Fri, 14 May 2021







CAIRO – 14 May 2021: Chairman of Nuclear Power Plants Authority (NPPA) Amgad al-Wakil told Egypt Today that he expects the Egyptian Nuclear and Radiological Regulatory Authority (ENRRA) to issue the permit to build Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant in July 2022.

The NPPA applied on the permit on March 10, 2019, and currently, is remedying the shortcomings detected by the ENRRA. It is noted that Wakil had said in earlier statements that the permit would be issued by mid-2021.

Once the permit is out, the concrete base of the first reactor will be built. At present, contractors are leveling the land, and constructing administrative and associate buildings.

The Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant – to be executed in partnership with Rosatom - consists of four third-generation VVER reactors. Each has a capacity of 1,200 megawatts.

Such reactors can stand a collision by a plane whose weight is 400 tons and speed is 150 meters per second. They also encompass many filters that inhibit nuclear leaks.


https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/1/103882/Permit-to-build-Dabaa-Nuclear-Power-Plant-may-be-issued


* El Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant will have four Generation 3+ VVER‑1200 reactors with a capacity of 1,200 MW each. These reactors are not just innovative — they belong to the latest generation and have already proved to be reliable. Three power units of the same design operate in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Permit to build Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant may be issued July 2022*​
> Fri, 14 May 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAIRO – 14 May 2021: Chairman of Nuclear Power Plants Authority (NPPA) Amgad al-Wakil told Egypt Today that he expects the Egyptian Nuclear and Radiological Regulatory Authority (ENRRA) to issue the permit to build Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant in July 2022.
> 
> The NPPA applied on the permit on March 10, 2019, and currently, is remedying the shortcomings detected by the ENRRA. It is noted that Wakil had said in earlier statements that the permit would be issued by mid-2021.
> 
> Once the permit is out, the concrete base of the first reactor will be built. At present, contractors are leveling the land, and constructing administrative and associate buildings.
> 
> The Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant – to be executed in partnership with Rosatom - consists of four third-generation VVER reactors. Each has a capacity of 1,200 megawatts.
> 
> Such reactors can stand a collision by a plane whose weight is 400 tons and speed is 150 meters per second. They also encompass many filters that inhibit nuclear leaks.
> 
> 
> https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/1/103882/Permit-to-build-Dabaa-Nuclear-Power-Plant-may-be-issued
> 
> 
> * El Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant will have four Generation 3+ VVER‑1200 reactors with a capacity of 1,200 MW each. These reactors are not just innovative — they belong to the latest generation and have already proved to be reliable. Three power units of the same design operate in Russia.


Can we develop any types of nuclear weapons secretly while there is modern nuclear activity detection systems?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Can we develop any types of nuclear weapons secretly while there is modern nuclear activity detection systems?


This is purely civilian.. most military nuclear developments are made in secret..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Cooperation between the Industrial Modernization Center and the Electronics Research Institute in the localization of technology*​The officials of the Industrial Modernization Center held separate meetings with a number of officials in the Electronics Research Institute, to discuss cooperation between the Center and the Institute in the coming period.

The meetings discussed ways to use lithium batteries for electric cars, motors and scooters, and it was agreed on networking operations with the private sector to implement the ideas of using lithium batteries.






The technical and technological capabilities of the solar inverter device were also discussed, and it was agreed to send a technical file for the product, in addition to the names of the tests that the product needs to obtain in order to be marketed to the solar cell collection companies.








Another separate meeting discussed the preparation of an integrated report on *electronic chips and semiconductors* that includes an analysis of global supply and demand, as well as the proposals of the Industry Modernization Center regarding the localization of electronic chip manufacturing.

https://www.elbalad.news/4851363/مركز-تحديث-الصناعة-يتعاون-مع-معهد-بحوث-الإلكترونيات-في-توطين-الصناعات-التكنولوجية

*semiconductors*





*Electronic chips*





This is a huge step ahead..!!!

The field of electronic design is very booming in Egypt and there are great efficiencies in it.... What missing is the *semiconductor Foundry manufacturing* like TSMC and this will be a huge and very expensive project, but will provide a great return, especially if Egypt gets a share from the trillion international market for semiconductors..

*Semiconductor Foundry*





*Semiconductor manufacturing*





* This is possible with Samsung who has already started manufacturing school tablets in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Permit to build Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant may be issued July 2022*​
> Fri, 14 May 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAIRO – 14 May 2021: Chairman of Nuclear Power Plants Authority (NPPA) Amgad al-Wakil told Egypt Today that he expects the Egyptian Nuclear and Radiological Regulatory Authority (ENRRA) to issue the permit to build Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant in July 2022.
> 
> The NPPA applied on the permit on March 10, 2019, and currently, is remedying the shortcomings detected by the ENRRA. It is noted that Wakil had said in earlier statements that the permit would be issued by mid-2021.
> 
> Once the permit is out, the concrete base of the first reactor will be built. At present, contractors are leveling the land, and constructing administrative and associate buildings.
> 
> The Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant – to be executed in partnership with Rosatom - consists of four third-generation VVER reactors. Each has a capacity of 1,200 megawatts.
> 
> Such reactors can stand a collision by a plane whose weight is 400 tons and speed is 150 meters per second. They also encompass many filters that inhibit nuclear leaks.
> 
> 
> https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/1/103882/Permit-to-build-Dabaa-Nuclear-Power-Plant-may-be-issued
> 
> 
> * El Dabaa Nuclear Power Plant will have four Generation 3+ VVER‑1200 reactors with a capacity of 1,200 MW each. These reactors are not just innovative — they belong to the latest generation and have already proved to be reliable. Three power units of the same design operate in Russia.



Look how long it takes to actually get such a massive project going. I can only imagine all the factors included in pushing a nuclear power plant of this caliber into the construction phase.

And who knows if somehow something like CAATSA doesn't rear its ugly head at the last minute!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Cooperation between the Industrial Modernization Center and the Electronics Research Institute in the localization of technology*​The officials of the Industrial Modernization Center held separate meetings with a number of officials in the Electronics Research Institute, to discuss cooperation between the Center and the Institute in the coming period.
> 
> The meetings discussed ways to use lithium batteries for electric cars, motors and scooters, and it was agreed on networking operations with the private sector to implement the ideas of using lithium batteries.
> 
> The technical and technological capabilities of the solar inverter device were also discussed, and it was agreed to send a technical file for the product, in addition to the names of the tests that the product needs to obtain in order to be marketed to the solar cell collection companies.
> 
> Another separate meeting discussed the preparation of an integrated report on *electronic chips and semiconductors* that includes an analysis of global supply and demand, as well as the proposals of the Industry Modernization Center regarding the localization of electronic chip manufacturing.
> 
> https://www.elbalad.news/4851363/مركز-تحديث-الصناعة-يتعاون-مع-معهد-بحوث-الإلكترونيات-في-توطين-الصناعات-التكنولوجية
> 
> *semiconductors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Electronic chips*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a huge step ahead..!!!
> 
> The field of electronic design is very booming in Egypt and there are great efficiencies in it.... What missing is the *semiconductor Foundry manufacturing* like TSMC and this will be a huge and very expensive project, but will provide a great return, especially if Egypt gets a share from the trillion international market for semiconductors..
> 
> *Semiconductor Foundry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Semiconductor manufacturing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is possible with Samsung who has already started manufacturing school tablets in Egypt..


Thanks to making my day happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Look how long it takes to actually get such a massive project going. I can only imagine all the factors included in pushing a nuclear power plant of this caliber into the construction phase.
> 
> And who knows if somehow something like CAATSA doesn't rear its ugly head at the last minute!


Bro no worries .. this is a civilian program..and going as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wilhelm II said:


> Can we develop any types of nuclear weapons secretly while there is modern nuclear activity detection systems?


In fact you can smuggle nuclear cores and components. In his book “The Arab Military Option”, El Shazly estimated that 10% of the cores/plutonium/name it what you want lost to smuggling worldwide ended up in Israel. Hence although Egypt didn’t manufacture nuclear warheads its possible that materials were smuggled to Egypt, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro no worries .. this is a civilian program..and going as planned.



CAATSA is a broadly implied sanctions program, though, especially when it includes nuclear materials which was my point. Not 100% sure but it's primarily because of the waste and how it's handled that is a big part of it, but it starts with Russia providing nuclear materials despite all the provisions for inspections. Hopefully I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> CAATSA is a broadly implied sanctions program, though, especially when it includes nuclear materials which was my point. Not 100% sure but it's primarily because of the waste and how it's handled that is a big part of it, but it starts with Russia providing nuclear materials despite all the provisions for inspections. Hopefully I am wrong.


Providing enough nuclear material LEU to operate the plant is just normal and it goes under the inspections..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt aims to implement a project to generate green hydrogen with investments of 3-4 billion dollars*​
...

The Minister of Electricity and Renewable Energy said that areas in Egypt have been identified for renewable energy production projects with more than 7,000 square kilometers, from which we can produce about 90,000 megawatts.

And Mohamed Shaker added that the Ministry of Electricity aims to bring the mix of energy produced from renewable sources in 2035 to about 42% of the total energy produced in Egypt.

The Minister of Electricity and Renewable Energy reviewed the ministry’s successes in using renewable energy, as Egypt relies on renewable energy by 20% by the end of 2021, a full year before the plan. Benban plant, the largest solar power plant in the world, with a total capacity of 1,465 MW.

...

Mohamed Shaker, Minister of Electricity and Renewable Energy, said that Egypt has become a center for electrical interconnection between the three continents after the boom it achieved in the field of energy production thanks to presidential support for plans to expand energy production, as Egypt is electrically connected to Sudan, Libya and Jordan, and it is planned to implement the electrical connection with Saudi Arabia.


https://www.mubasher.info/news/3818...-3-4-مليارات-دولار/?currentUserCountryCode=CA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


I like this American style of city names
Alamein in Egypt also new Alamein in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

As part of the Dabaa Nuclear Energy Project, we are proud to announce that Hassan Allam Construction has signed an engineering and construction contract for the “Building and Basic Support Package (CSB)” with Titan 2 a subsidiary of Rosatom, as the main contractor for this package.

The CSB complex consists of 176 buildings/facilities with a construction area of 375,000 square meters, including production facilities, storage facilities, utility networks and administrative buildings. The complex will be used to assemble, build and implement nuclear and turbine islands.

This complex will support the project in adapting lean building principles and new building practices to reduce time, enhance efficiency, and significantly reduce material waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*A thousand projects in Sinai that transformed it from a conflict zone to the fastest growing area​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's Sisi opens a complex of steel factories - the first of its kind in Suez*






This video shows the iron rolling mill in Suez, which is a strong addition to the arsenal of Suez factories, which consists of 11 iron and steel plants, This 12th plant which was built on an area of 310 thousand square meters has a production capacity of 1.4 million tons annually, and is the first of its kind in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*An amazing development of Upper Egypt after years of neglect*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

"*EL* *Monte Galala*" in Ain Sukhna on an area of 530 acres with investments of $1.2 billion..

It is located only half an hour from the new administrative capital and five minutes from the new city of Galala, which is scheduled to be opened by the president before the end of the year..

"El Monte Galala" is located in the heart of the Galala Mountains and includes: 10,000 housing units, 6 hotels, including five-star and seven-star hotels, with a capacity of 460 rooms and 190 hotel apartments - a recreational area - an artificial lake - a mountaineering area - a restaurant area - a commercial mall - an area For fishing and yacht marina with a capacity of 320 yachts .. In addition to Tracks for cyclists and pedestrians, buses and electric public transport bikes, integrated mobility solutions are being implemented in the city to encourage residents not to use their own cars.

"El Monte Galala" is the first city in Egypt and the Middle East to implement inclined elevators to help residents navigate the city's streets easily..

The project is implemented by the Egyptian Tatweer Company, and the opening of the first phase is 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Bahr al-Baqar plant will treat the agricultural wastewater of Bahr al-Baqar drain with a capacity of 5.6 million m3 per day, which means about 2 billion m3 per year.

This is an aerial photograph of the largest agricultural wastewater treatment plant in the history of Egypt, at a cost of $1.2 billion..
















This is all part of the national project “Restoring the Glory of Egypt’s Lakes” launched by the president in 2017, at a cost of 6.5 billion dollars..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

"*Pyramids Mall*" icon of the new administrative capital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Great stuff @The SC , keep it up, bro. The growth is moving at an unparalleled pace. Truly remarkable. When I first saw the pyramid mall, I thought it was a great architectural and engineering idea/concept. It'll dwarf all the other ones for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Great stuff @The SC , keep it up, bro. The growth is moving at an unparalleled pace. Truly remarkable. When I first saw the pyramid mall, I thought it was a great architectural and engineering idea/concept. It'll dwarf all the other ones for sure.


I like the idea of sold out..
Can you imagine how worthwhile the New capital will generate in state revenues.. let's say it costs $40 billion in construction .. and when everything is sold out ..it generates another $40 billion.. that is doubling your investment..The same goes for the other 50 or so new cities.. as well as the new giant Industrial, commercial and agricultural projects..
Meaning when all is done and finished Egypt will have doubled all its investments money.. but better yet.. all these projects will continue to generate important and substantial revenues for decades to come..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I like the idea of sold out..
> Can you imagine how worthwhile the New capital will generate in state revenues.. let's say it costs $40 billion in construction .. and when everything is sold out ..it generates another $40 billion.. that is doubling your investment..The same goes for the other 50 or so new cities.. as well as the new giant Industrial, commercial and agricultural projects..
> Meaning when all is done and finished Egypt will have doubled all its investments money.. but better yet.. all these projects will continue to generate important and substantial revenues for decades to come..!!!



I'm surprised but not really that surprised that it's already sold out. That's only affirmation of what investors see in the future of Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Veins of life to Sinai*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The President directs the speedy completion of the designs of the new city of Suez on the Red Sea 

The city is considered the natural extension of the administrative capital and its facade on the Red Sea. It is built on an area of 58 thousand acres, accommodating one million people and relies on 4 main activities | Industry - tourism - trade - fishing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is building the largest Olympic city in the Middle East*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt inaugurates largest fertilizers complex in Middle East at Ain Sokhna*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*A tour inside the electronics factory of the Arab Organization for Industrialization: Production of laptops and tablets*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The less known Egyptian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Why "Gargub"*?







- Because it will be the largest Egyptian commercial port on the Mediterranean Sea

- Because it will be the largest industrial and logistical zone in northern Egypt

- Because it will be next to the Dabaa nuclear plant

- Because the Egypt Express train runs along the northwest coast

- Because the Northwest Coast region was chosen to be home to 40 million Egyptians over the next 30 years

- Because around 40 global cities will be implemented around it starting with Al-Alamein, Ras Al-Hikma, Ajiba and Alam El-Rum







Projects worth hundreds of billions, a country in its own right will be built on the western gate of Egypt, smart cities, hospitals, schools, universities, high-speed train lines, towers and skyscrapers, luxury beaches and resorts, industrial cities, ports and airports... a new republic that needs a shield and a sword to protect it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Launch of the national project to manufacture plasma derivatives*







💢 The manufacture of plasma derivatives is one of the most complex medical manufacturing processes, and there are no more than 3 companies to produce its raw materials worldwide. 

💢 The Egyptian project has become the largest and first blood derivatives factory in Africa and the Middle East with the participation of the French side, knowing that the plasma derivatives factory provides more than 33 preparations to contribute to the manufacture of medicines that the local market desperately needs. 

💢 Egypt's possession of the source of raw plasma is a national wealth, and the establishment of the factory saves Egypt from importing blood derivatives, which requires booking Egypt's share of plasma a year and a half before importing, in addition to that this factory will save a lot of time and money for the state. 

💢 The national campaign to introduce the project will be launched within days, provided that plasma collection begins in the donation centers prepared by the state in the Republic in the middle of next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Water treatment technologies*​

A confidential information exchange agreement was signed between the Ministry of Military Production and the coalition companies composed of *MPS. Aquatech and Avsecpro..*

A memorandum of understanding for joint cooperation was also signed, which will result in the establishment of a new company that will be responsible for the design, construction, management and maintenance of water (desalination / treatment) plants, localization of technology, deepening the manufacture of its equipment and supplies, as well as cooperation in the field of research and development related to the treatment and desalination of all kinds of water, as both parties agreed. To exchange visits for specialists to closely view the technological capabilities and to identify aspects of cooperation on the ground.





















*Governmental measures to localize the manufacture of components for seawater desalination plants *

Dr. Ahmed Kamali, Deputy Minister of Planning for Follow-up Affairs, said that the government has started taking steps to localize the manufacture of components for seawater desalination plants through coordination with the Ministry of Trade and Industry, which is currently preparing studies in this regard.

Kamali added, in statements to “Al Borsa” newspaper, on the sidelines of a press conference to announce the inclusion of 4 Egyptian initiatives on the United Nations platform, that a factory will be established for the components of desalination plants, which are expensive; Because of the reliance on imports, the Ministry of Military Production will have a role in the new factory to manufacture components.

Kamali indicated that the establishment of a factory for water desalination components will be similar to what was done in the localization of the train industry through a contribution between the government and the private sector.

He explained that the percentage of the external component in desalination plants reaches 60%, and the government aims to reduce it gradually, and a study is being conducted to determine the investment cost and the method of financing it.

The newspaper “Al Borsa” said that Egypt’s sovereign fund will be among the participants in the localization of the manufacture of components for desalination plants, in addition to the Engineering Authority of the Armed Forces.

Egypt has expanded its reliance on seawater desalination to provide drinking water to coastal cities, and has already established a number of large plants in Sinai and the Red Sea, among other measures aimed at dealing with the shortage of water per capita. These measures included reusing wastewater in agriculture and lining canals.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> 💢 The manufacture of plasma derivatives is one of the most complex medical manufacturing processes, and there are no more than 3 companies to produce its raw materials worldwide.
> 
> 💢 The Egyptian project has become the largest and first blood derivatives factory in Africa and the Middle East with the participation of the French side, knowing that the plasma derivatives factory provides more than 33 preparations to contribute to the manufacture of medicines that the local market desperately needs.
> 
> 💢 Egypt's possession of the source of raw plasma is a national wealth, and the establishment of the factory saves Egypt from importing blood derivatives, which requires booking Egypt's share of plasma a year and a half before importing, in addition to that this factory will save a lot of time and money for the state.
> 
> 💢 The national campaign to introduce the project will be launched within days, provided that plasma collection begins in the donation centers prepared by the state in the Republic in the middle of next month.



Tremendous! Love it. 👍 This will certainly help boost the medical field development in general for Egypt. With the new plan of them building many new hospitals, they'll end up needing a lot of that plasma as the stuff already is in high demand in Egypt and Africa as well. This will also enhance the desire of many students in the medical field to not only seek medical degrees and professions as doctors, but to stay in Egypt and work in many of these newly built hospitals that are stacked with state of the art medical equipment. It's one of those incredibly needed developments that has actually been a sort of Achille's heel for Egypt for many decades.

I remember back in the late 70's and early 80's where Schistosomiasis (better known as Bilharzia) was rampant among many young Egyptians and was actually an epidemic in the country for well over a decade where they were having a very difficult time getting it under control. It was only during the mid-90's that they finally came up with a vaccine and/or a special medication and actually eradicated the awful disease that caused so much misery and pain and deaths in the country. They did the same for Hepatitis as well. Now that disease is barely existent and the medication for it is much cheaper in Egypt than anywhere else in the world. That was also one of the best stories to come out in the 90's.

So seeing something like this where Egypt will be producing its own plasma instead of getting on the list a year and a half ahead of order time and pay incredible fees and costs for the 'substitute' blood, they can produce it in-country or in-house and not only save an abundance of money, but have it readily available in hospitals and trauma centers etc. 

We know for a fact that many of the unfortunate deaths to Egyptian soldiers and especially Sa'aka units in fighting the cretins of ISIS in remote areas of Sinai lost their lives due to bleeding out too far away from any hospitals or makeshift military trauma and evac centers (which is a whole other issue in of itself) as well as specifically the lack of life-saving plasma. Many of those poor souls would've had a much better chance had that precious fluid been readily available to them, in field. Hopefully now this will change that scenario and save many lives ISA.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Made in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

New Mansoura University






The university comes within the national project to establish 19 new public, private universities, including: South Sinai University (King Salman) - Galala University - El Alamein University - Mansoura University - Helwan University - Assiut University - Damanhour University - Ain Shams University - Zagazig University - Benha University - University Suez Canal - Port Said University - South Valley University - Menoufia University - Fayoum University - Minya University - Aswan University - Sohag University.

Each University includes 14 faculties or colleges in average..they also include a Huge library - conference hall - university hospital - oral and dental hospital - gym - outdoor exhibitions - sports fields...etc

One among these Universities; South Sinai University (King Salman International University) is unique in providing innovative and unconventional majors and smart educational technology to graduate qualified students to participate in the future industries..It includes 17 modern specializations in the fields of engineering, medicine, technology industries, arts, design, architecture and many more!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Helping Egyptians in Adversity... Achievements of the "Long Live Egypt" Fund in 7 years*

On July 7, 2014, President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi, President of the Republic, made a donation to the Long Live Egypt Fund, fulfilling his promise to donate half of his salary and give up half of what he owned for the benefit of the state, to support the spirit of solidarity among the people of the country at a critical stage the country was going through. , declaring the beginning of a comprehensive development revolution that Egypt will witness.

The participants in the Long Live Egypt Fund continued through men of the armed forces, the civil police, various sectors, bodies and institutions of the state, as well as the banking sector, as well as judicial bodies, members of the House of Representatives and Senate, and citizens at the invitation of the President. Women were also at the forefront lead by Intisar Al-Sisi, wife of the President of the Republic.

Since that date, the Long Live Egypt Fund has worked as an assistant to state agencies, through 6 work axes: health care, social protection, urban development, economic development, support for education and training, and facing disasters and crises, until its role evolved into an entity that initiates and implements projects and initiatives whose goal is always a life generous to the Egyptian man.

On this occasion, the Long Live Egypt Fund issued a report in which it monitors the most prominent projects and initiatives that it has implemented during the past 7 years, and shaped the features of this fund until its activity became cross-border.

....

https://extranews.tv/extra/category/21/topic/عون_المصريين_في_الشدائد_إنجازات_صندوق_تحيا_مصر_في_7_سنوات_Extra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*“Arab Industrialization”: We are able to localize the technology of manufacturing electric cars 

German company ElringKlinger: We aim to cooperate with "Arabian Industrialization" to participate in the localization of technology for manufacturing batteries for electric cars*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The petroleum sector enters the Guinness Book of Records in the establishment and manufacture of crude oil storage depots*

The Egyptian petroleum sector, represented by *Petrojet*, succeeded in obtaining a certificate from the Guinness Book of Records in the field of manufacturing and constructing crude oil storage depots by adopting a new and unprecedented method in the implementation and construction of the warehouse with a double-deck-floating system by using more than 240 hydraulic lifters connected to a single control system, which is the first and largest method of its kind in relation to the construction of storage warehouses in the world, where the capacity of the warehouse is 175,000 cubic meters, equivalent to more than one million barrels of crude oil, and the diameter of the warehouse is 115 meters and weighs more than 3000 tons. 

The project, which is implemented by the Egyptian petroleum sector within the national project for the establishment of crude oil storage warehouses, consists of 29 warehouses that were established in the same manner.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

The Chinese Industrial City of Suez (TEDA) attracted 102 companies to settle and work in it at the end of last February. The actual accumulated investment of companies in the region exceeded one billion dollars. It includes various industries and training centers and aims to provide about 40,000 job opportunities for Egyptians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The factory of the Arab German Company AGC of the Arab Authority begins the manufacture of secure anti-counterfeiting traffic metal plates in cooperation with German company TÖNNJES






The new factory has a capacity of 3 million insured panels annually, instead of relying entirely on importing them in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

14 January 2021

The National Authority for Tunnels, a governmental authority under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Transport of Egypt, and Siemens Mobility have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) - together with the local companies Orascom Construction S.A.E. and The Arab Contractors (Osman Ahmed Osman & Co.) - to design, install and commission Egypt’s first ever high-speed rail transportation system. Additionally, Siemens Mobility will be providing maintenance services. The agreement comprises a rail system with a network of 1000km, with the first being a 460km high-speed line. The order value of this initial high-speed line is around 3bn$.






https://press.siemens.com/global/en...tall-egypts-first-ever-high-speed-rail-system

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The "Arts and Culture" station or "*Central Station 1*" in the new capital..It is an interchange between the monorail and the LRT.






Attached to the station is a shopping mall "Wall Street Mall", a tropical forest, a hotel, a financial and business tower, an aquarium (museum of marine biology) and an international cinema, in addition to restaurants, cafes, fashion houses, bus stops and taxis..

It is situated In front of the City of Culture and Arts, which includes an international archaeological museum, the largest opera house in the Middle East, and the first “Madame Tussauds” in the region. 

Behind it is the new Egyptian Stock Exchange headquarters and the new Egyptian Post headquarters 

To the south is the St. Regis Diamond Resort






It is worth mentioning that the new capital has two central stations, the station that we talked about above and it will be in the center of the city, and another station south of the administrative capital will be interchangeable between the same Cairo LRT electrified train and the HSR express train at a speed of 250 km|hour, (*Central Station 2*) will be something mythic with an inspired design from the ancient Egyptian style, and by the way, it is currently being implemented after the president launched the project at the beginning of 2021. 

This station will serve the largest entertainment area in the history of Egypt, because it is next to: The International Horse City “Stabilets” - Egypt International Olympic Games City - Formula One Race Circuit - International amusement park .. In addition to several other recreational projects, the (Markazia 2) station will connect this area with the resorts of Ain Sokhna, the Pyramids of Giza, the luxurious North Coast resorts, and El Alamein, the new coastal capital of Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt exported 17 LNG shipments from Damietta Plant in 5 months* and preparing to export a number of LNG shipments in the coming period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

I share with you recent photos of Egypt’s Administrative Capital Stadium along with the Suez Canal Authority Stadium in Ismailia.




















I struggle to understand the reason why Egypt is building more stadiums w/tracks rather than the pitch-only models that improve to spectator’s view, something South Africa, Algeria, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Iraq, Israel and Turkey opted for.

Egypt’s government is planning a port expansion in El Arish though advancing with the plan would mean the destruction of privately owned properties and the uncompensated takeover of lands.




Photo’s from Mada Masr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Cabinet approved a project to establish a private university to be established by the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology under the name “*Egypt University of Informatics - EUI*” in the Knowledge City in the New Administrative Capital. This is the first university specialized in communications and information technology in the Middle East and Africa, and it will include the faculties of engineering, computer and information sciences, business technology, digital arts and design.. it will open its doors in the next academic year..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*After Egypt overcame the problems that had accumulated for decades, the largest project in the history of Egypt was launched to develop the villages of the Egyptian countryside and improve the quality of life of about 58% of the citizens.*

Central operating room and digital monitoring of millions of information related to the national project to develop the Egyptian countryside..






The central operations room of the national project for the development of the Egyptian countryside “a decent life”, the main tasks of the room with its four units represented by the field monitoring unit concerned with the work

1- Field monitoring and follow-up unit for projects, as well as follow-up of implementation rates in villages
2- The media and digital follow-up unit specialized in monitoring, following-up and evaluating everything that is circulated in the media and social media about “a decent life” projects.
3- Analysis and Documentation Unit, which is responsible for analyzing, processing and documenting incoming data

4- The interactive map and database unit, which is responsible for following up on all projects with pictures and geographical coordinates

It is worth noting that the national project for the development of the Egyptian countryside, "A Dignified Life", began as an initiative launched by President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi on January 2, 2019, and then turned into a national project in the beginning of 2021 aimed at bridging the development gaps in the 4,685 targeted villages and centers. With investments estimated at 700 billion pounds, it contributes to improving the lives of more than half of the population of Egypt by setting an integrated development road-map that harmonizes with the sustainable development goals of the United Nations by providing an integrated package of services including decent housing, health, education, irrigation, catering, agriculture and culture. Infrastructure, a clean environment and productive communities to ensure the sustainability of development in the targeted villages and centers..benefiting 58 million Egyptians which is half the current population of Egypt..


*Global project giant *

Dr. Al-Hussein Hassan, an expert in urban development, and head of the Federation of African Institutions for the Elimination of Slums, said in his interview with Sky News Arabia: "The Egyptian countryside has suffered from many problems for more than 100 years. The village is the backbone of the Egyptian society, as the villages in Egypt It includes more than 58 million Egyptian citizens, out of a total population of 101 million people.

Hassan continued: "For decades, previous governments had postponed development in the Egyptian countryside due to its difficulty, until the president's initiative to develop villages came in 3 years to be one of the largest projects in the world. No country has brought about development for 60% of its citizens with the cooperation of all state agencies and institutions in the world. This project is in addition to the private sector."

In his interview with Sky News Arabia, Hassan explained that: "A plan has been drawn up to develop each center and village in order to develop it for about 12,000 projects at a cost of 700 billion pounds, including drinking water and sanitation projects, lining canals and drains, developing and establishing new schools next to hospitals and youth centers, developing and establishing projects." Health units, establishing government complexes, and providing water, gas and electricity services.

*Comprehensive change *

A study affiliated with the Egyptian Center for Thought and Strategic Studies indicated that the "Development of Egyptian Rural Villages" project aims at a comprehensive and integrated change in all the villages of the Egyptian countryside, which were limited to "4741 villages" and their dependencies "30888" estates, kufr and hamlets, in order to bring about a fundamental change. In the lives of nearly 55 million Egyptian citizens in 25 governorates, and in harmony between all concerned government agencies, the first phase of the development of 1,500 villages and their dependencies in about 51 centers has begun.

The study confirmed that this project will be implemented in 3 phases, the first includes villages with poverty rates of 70% or more, the second includes villages with poverty rates from 50% to 70%, and the third includes villages with poverty rates less than 50%, and villages are identified The most in need according to criteria: Weakness of basic services such as sewage networks, water, electricity and communications networks, low education rate, availability of schools and high intensity of classes, the need for intensive health services to meet health care needs, the condition of road networks, and the high rate of poverty for families residing in those villages.

*Demands to "teach the students about the project" and preserve the gains in all the countryside projects*

Hassan noted that "the project has also, during the last period, developed communications and raised the efficiency of the infrastructure in villages to achieve comprehensive development in all of Egypt's countryside, raise the level of citizen's income within the countryside and transform the countryside from areas that expel the population into attractive areas and activate rural tourism, and thus the state has taken decisions To bring about rural development through integrated and not separate projects like the above, as evidenced by the existence of 38% development projects for sewage networks for the Egyptian countryside, at a cost of EGP 207 billion.

And Hassan added in his speech to Sky News Arabia: "The achievements of the Egyptian countryside must be included in the study curricula so that our children preserve these achievements, and the need to put in place legislation that related to the Egyptian countryside."


https://www.skynewsarabia.com/varieties/1448437-مشروع-تطوير-قرى-الريف-المصري-أرقام-مبهرة

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The works of implementing the Suez Medical Complex at a cost of 3 billion pounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Implementation works of the nitrogenous fertilizer complex in Ain Sokhna*
It Includs 6 giant factories with German technology at a cost of one billion dollars, to be inaugurated by the President June 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The works of implementing the Suez Medical Complex at a cost of 3 billion pounds



Great stuff, especially building a huge medical complex way out in the middle of almost nowhere. That's the thing with large, barren, desert areas like so many spots in Egypt where you have to travel great distances to go to a major hospital. This is in an area where it will ease the travel time exponentially for the sick or injured etc. And provide many more jobs for EMTs and ambulance services etc. not to mention doctors and nurses and medical personnel of all kinds. It's nothing but a good thing all around.

The other thing is the prevalence of construction happening in Egypt in the last 8 years at an unprecedented rate. Makes you wonder how profitable this has been for the cement industry since all of this construction is 70% concrete. I bet you they have a tough time keeping up with all that demand!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Great stuff, especially building a huge medical complex way out in the middle of almost nowhere. That's the thing with large, barren, desert areas like so many spots in Egypt where you have to travel great distances to go to a major hospital. This is in an area where it will ease the travel time exponentially for the sick or injured etc. And provide many more jobs for EMTs and ambulance services etc. not to mention doctors and nurses and medical personnel of all kinds. It's nothing but a good thing all around.
> 
> The other thing is the prevalence of construction happening in Egypt in the last 8 years at an unprecedented rate. Makes you wonder how profitable this has been for the cement industry since all of this construction is 70% concrete. I bet you they have a tough time keeping up with all that demand!


And steel to..and can you imagine all the electrical components from the smallest to the biggest..and how many heavy trucks and..and..and....So much..and they are building cement plants with very high capacities.. it is no wonder the West call the construction industry the heart of the economy..







https://www.reuters.com/article/us-egypt-cement-idUSKBN1FK30K


----------



## The SC

"Al-Riyada University" is a follow-up to the implementation of the first private university in Menoufia Governorate

















Purdue University, USA, in the New Capital






The first university specialized in communications and technology sciences in the Middle East and Africa, located within the city of knowledge in the new capital and bearing the name "Egypt Informatics University EUI"





















Its most important programs in the first phase are: Industrial engineering - mechatronics and robotics - systems and cyber security - graphics, visualization and games - artificial intelligence - digital work - animation - game design - graphic and media design.. Students will be receive the next academic year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The general and detailed plan of the *Downtown* area in the new administrative capital, with an area of 1250 acres.











The neighborhood is designated to be in the center of the capital and includes mixed residential, tourist, commercial and administrative activities. It is located in the middle of the capital, south of the government district and north of the Green River..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The implementation of the *European University EUE in the new capital*






The European University is an alliance of the largest international universities, including the University of London and the University of Central Lancashire, which are ranked among the best universities in the world, as 18 Nobel Prize-winning scientists and 37 heads of government graduated from them.

It is located in the third residential neighborhood R3 next to Prince Edward University of Canada and Purdue University of America..

============================================​
ESCWA and IMF expect the growth rate of the Egyptian economy to rise to 5.4% this year

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Petrojet succeeds in manufacturing the first offshore oil platform in the history of Egypt with a weight of 5800 tons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Qaha Chemical Industries (Golden Horse) batteries*






💢 The Egyptian state-owned Qaha company produces all types of dry batteries and liquid batteries used for the industrial purposes of PABX and satellite stations, as well as those used for various lifting methods. 
💢 As for car batteries: The current new generation is designed to suit the nature of the Egyptian atmosphere, where the finest types of lead alloys are used in manufacturing, as well as corrosion-resistant lead plates, and a grille produced according to the latest European technologies, and the battery is environmentally friendly, with lead purity up to 99.99%, and the capacities of acid batteries for cars, equipment and generators range from 32 amps up to 200 amps. 
💢 The company plans to increase its production capabilities, especially after its success in reaching 100% with regard to the percentage of the local component of the battery.






And it is getting into the manufacture of electric car batteries

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417467088378253312

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

ARCH٤R said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417467088378253312


That mean quality of made in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ain Shams Medical University *ASUMC*

The project aims to transform the Ain Shams University Hospitals area into an international medical city in the heart of Cairo to serve the people of the capital and surrounding cities..






Phase 1





Phase 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The implementation of the *European University EUE in the new capital*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The European University is an alliance of the largest international universities, including the University of London and the University of Central Lancashire, which are ranked among the best universities in the world, as 18 Nobel Prize-winning scientists and 37 heads of government graduated from them.
> 
> It is located in the third residential neighborhood R3 next to Prince Edward University of Canada and Purdue University of America..
> 
> ============================================​
> ESCWA and IMF expect the growth rate of the Egyptian economy to rise to 5.4% this year



This is really something. I bet there will be a huge list of not only students who would want to enroll in such a university, but professors who would love to come and teach in such a prestigious university in Egypt. There's already great American and English high schools as well as of course, AUC in Cairo. This will just expand higher education in Egypt by leaps and bounds. Love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This is really something. I bet there will be a huge list of not only students who would want to enroll in such a university, but professors who would love to come and teach in such a prestigious university in Egypt. There's already great American and English high schools as well as of course, AUC in Cairo. This will just expand higher education in Egypt by leaps and bounds. Love it.


Egypt is also officially implementing the Japanese education system in some of its primary schools to start with..
It is taking the best education systems in the world and making a multi-dimensional education system of its own..

A big Bravo to President Sisi & co again..since education is of an utmost importance for a nation that wants to advance steadily and surely..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> A big Bravo to President Sisi & co again..



Indeed. You think 60 minutes will do a show with him showing all the rebuilding he's done? Or will they still try to focus on Sinai and human rights? lol. Love the part where he told that donkey from the show "I don't know where you got those crazy numbers" lol. That was great. 

The thing is, with all this improvement and rebuilding and success, the world is bound to eventually notice. He just needs to keep doing what's right for the country and the people just like he's been.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The largest water project in the Middle East*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is building the second largest astronomical observatory in the world*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt to transform Ain Sokhna port into the biggest port in the middle east *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The International Monetary Fund expected that foreign direct investments in Egypt would record a big jump during the current fiscal year, and would continue to grow over the next four years. 

The IMF said in a recent report that foreign direct investments in Egypt are expected to achieve a growth rate of 59.2% during the next fiscal year, compared to last year. 

The Fund expects that the value of foreign direct investments in Egypt will reach 8.6 billion dollars during the 2022/2021 fiscal year, from 5.4 billion dollars in the previous fiscal year, before rising to 11.7 billion dollars in the 2023/2022 fiscal year, and then to 16.5 billion dollars in Fiscal year 2025/2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Today, the Prime Minister inaugurated the start of work on the largest park in the history of Egypt, on an area of 590 acres











The "Fustat Hills" park in Old Cairo includes international entertainment areas, bazaars, venues for artistic and musical concerts, areas for camps and camps, art galleries, international restaurant chains, popular food restaurants, cafes, and multi-level hotels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Amazon International Company* announces the launch of Amazon.eg "Amazon Egypt" by the end of the year.

In addition to the establishment of 15 warehouses throughout the Republic.

Next to the establishment of the first "Amazon go" in Africa, which is a supermarket without employees, working with artificial intelligence in the New Administrative Capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Suez Canal Economy* signs a logistic center contract for *Mercedes* in Ain Sukhna..






Engineer Yahya Zaki said: This project has gone through many negotiations until the economic zone has now succeeded in completing all the negotiation stages and reaching the establishment of a *logistics center for Mercedes-Benz* that includes *a storage yard for cars, a center for auto parts and a maintenance workshop.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> *The Suez Canal Economy* signs a logistic center contract for *Mercedes* in Ain Sukhna..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineer Yahya Zaki said: This project has gone through many negotiations until the economic zone has now succeeded in completing all the negotiation stages and reaching the establishment of a *logistics center for Mercedes-Benz* that includes *a storage yard for cars, a center for auto parts and a maintenance workshop.*


It's good since Ain El Sokhna is getting a new port as you shared: "The largest in the Red Sea" for over $1 billion, has a new university run nearby in Galala and the city is subject to extensions hence it will become more residential over time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419795250718117894The whole project will be as large as the city of Monaco.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The head of the Egyptian Space Agency: The completion of the satellite assembly and testing center in March 2022

The CEO of the Egyptian Space Agency indicated that the center will serve African and Arab countries, and will be a nucleus for assembling satellites that were being assembled abroad. 

Al-Qussi added that the center will provide training for African engineers in assembling satellites, explaining that the center is built on an area of 5,000 square metres. 

The Egyptian Space Agency is hosting the heads and representatives of African space agencies, including specialized engineers, as well as trainees from the human resources and sciences sector in the African Union, where the hosting comes for two weeks in a row, in order to receive theoretical and practical training on space technology and satellites, starting from today, Sunday 25 July to Thursday August 5, 2021 at the agency's headquarters. 

The inauguration of the training came in the presence of Dr. Mohamed El-Qousi, CEO of the agency, heads and representatives of space agencies of the five African countries (Ghana, Nigeria, Kenya, Sudan and Uganda), as well as trainees from the African Union countries, and in the presence of a number of representatives of the Egyptian ministries concerned with the subject.
















It is noteworthy that France is heavily involved in this matter with Egypt..
French satellite technology will be transferred to Egypt as well as the technologies of missiles that carry satellites .. This means there is a real vision of Egypt's invasion of space, and there is great interest from President Sisi in the space city..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*An** Egyptian delegation in Russia inspects the stages of manufacturing the pressure vessel for the El Dabaa nuclear plant project*​

July 29, 2021






The manufacture of the reactor core trap will take approximately 14 months, pointing out that all its technical stages will take place within the Russian Federation, after which executive logistical measures will be taken to transport it to the Dabaa site in Matrouh Governorate.

Al-Wakeel added that the step of starting the manufacturing of the reactor core trap as a major milestone in the implementation of the Dabaa nuclear plant project, which comes within the framework of a series of continuous achievements witnessed by the implementation of the project recently as a result of the concerted efforts made by technical groups and Egyptian and Russian work teams to move forward in implementing the project. Egypt’s national project is the nuclear power plant project in El-Dabaa, and that the reactor core trap is a container that is installed at the bottom of the reactor vessel. In the event of any accident, the reactor core trap captures the molten basic parts and structural parts of the reactor structure, and then prevents any possible damage to the containment vessel. As well as prevent the spread of radioactive materials in the environment.

https://alalamelyoum.co/18720/

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The head of the Egyptian Space Agency: The completion of the satellite assembly and testing center in March 2022
> 
> The CEO of the Egyptian Space Agency indicated that the center will serve African and Arab countries, and will be a nucleus for assembling satellites that were being assembled abroad.
> 
> Al-Qussi added that the center will provide training for African engineers in assembling satellites, explaining that the center is built on an area of 5,000 square metres.
> 
> The Egyptian Space Agency is hosting the heads and representatives of African space agencies, including specialized engineers, as well as trainees from the human resources and sciences sector in the African Union, where the hosting comes for two weeks in a row, in order to receive theoretical and practical training on space technology and satellites, starting from today, Sunday 25 July to Thursday August 5, 2021 at the agency's headquarters.
> 
> The inauguration of the training came in the presence of Dr. Mohamed El-Qousi, CEO of the agency, heads and representatives of space agencies of the five African countries (Ghana, Nigeria, Kenya, Sudan and Uganda), as well as trainees from the African Union countries, and in the presence of a number of representatives of the Egyptian ministries concerned with the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is noteworthy that France is heavily involved in this matter with Egypt..
> French satellite technology will be transferred to Egypt as well as the technologies of missiles that carry satellites .. This means there is a real vision of Egypt's invasion of space, and there is great interest from President Sisi in the space city..


Can't wait for Egyptian space rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *An** Egyptian delegation in Russia inspects the stages of manufacturing the pressure vessel for the El Dabaa nuclear plant project*​
> 
> July 29, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The manufacture of the reactor core trap will take approximately 14 months, pointing out that all its technical stages will take place within the Russian Federation, after which executive logistical measures will be taken to transport it to the Dabaa site in Matrouh Governorate.
> 
> Al-Wakeel added that the step of starting the manufacturing of the reactor core trap as a major milestone in the implementation of the Dabaa nuclear plant project, which comes within the framework of a series of continuous achievements witnessed by the implementation of the project recently as a result of the concerted efforts made by technical groups and Egyptian and Russian work teams to move forward in implementing the project. Egypt’s national project is the nuclear power plant project in El-Dabaa, and that the reactor core trap is a container that is installed at the bottom of the reactor vessel. In the event of any accident, the reactor core trap captures the molten basic parts and structural parts of the reactor structure, and then prevents any possible damage to the containment vessel. As well as prevent the spread of radioactive materials in the environment.
> 
> https://alalamelyoum.co/18720/



This is a huge step because it tempers the flames that were started about Russia siding with Ethiopia and possibly the GERD which didn't make any sense at all. And we all know who was behind that distorted news but now that this came out along with a bunch of sat images of the ground breaking progress as well as the port being built especially and only for Russia to import the nuclear reactor materials needed to construct the facility, it has calmed things down quite a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*DMU 600 Gantry* 5 Axis CNC Milling Machines and 5 Axis CNC Milling Centers by DMG MORI, arrive to Egypt..Only 8 machines of this kind are available in the world.. it is a complex technological gem..A giant leap for the Egyptian industry..A qualitative leap in all industries, a giant machine weighing 150 tons, which will enable Egypt to manufacture chassis of all kinds with technology that is the most recent and most accurate in the world. Giant engines, including train engines, cars, transmissions, and aviation industries. A gold mine for the Egyptian industrial advancement.. with endless applications that will give Egypt the ability to manufacture production lines according to its needs by manufacturing CNC machines.. 







*DMU 600 G*







*DMU 600 P*






https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5613085

Now arrived to Egypt..The worlds most advanced HSC machining center of this size. Due to the linear drives in all axis this machine is the fastest in its class while achieving outstanding accuracy in 5-axis simultaneous machining. The integrated main drive and the ridged cast iron components additionally ensure high roughing capabilities with up to 1.100 cm³/min removal rate in tool steel..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Only 8 machines of this kind are available in the world..



That's pretty amazing. Thanks for posting all this great information, SC, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Minister Morsi explained that this meeting comes in light of the follow-up to the executive position of the national initiative to prepare cadres for the digitization of industry, which is implemented by the Ministry of Military Production in cooperation with General Electric Digital and IKEN to train (1000) engineers on The state level on the techniques of the Fourth Industrial Revolution, adding that during the meeting, they discussed the best method for providing technical support to ensure the initiative's continued success during the coming stages.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/7/28/وزير-الإنتاج-الحربى-يبحث-مع-وفد-جنرال-إلكتريك-مبادرة-كوادر/5404708

General Electric Digital










IKEN

Interesting..

https://www.iken.co/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty amazing. Thanks for posting all this great information, SC, bro.


*DMG MORI XXL: Installation DMU 600 P*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A nice project!!!
*Egypt to build the The world's first space city inside a giant pyramid*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is making a major leap in the development of electronic industries*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*SILO FOODS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

In support of digital transformation, the Emirati "Rizk" launches its smart application in Egypt






https://www.mubasher.info/news/3839...لق-تطبيقها-الذكي-في-مصر/#.YRA-dtSe9uM.twitter


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian government, represented by the Ministry of Military Production, signed, on Monday, an agreement to establish a new company under the name "Egyptian-Emirati Automobile Manufacturing Company".

The Egyptian Emarati *Pickup* car *EM*











A global model

The Minister of Military Production in Egypt told Sky News Arabia that the production of the new car will cover the Egyptian needs and export to a number of friendly and brotherly countries at a later stage, while meeting the needs of African countries in particular.

Morsi added that it is scheduled to produce several different models of the "pickup" car, which will be an Arab manufacturing model, which we aspire to market globally.

The Egyptian minister points out that the cars manufactured by the new company will encourage the trend towards clean energy, by working with fuels that include a mixture of natural gas, which is known as dual fuel.

This cooperation also comes, according to the minister, within the framework of implementing the strategy of settling the auto industry in Egypt and making the most of the resources and mineral wealth available in the country and within the plans to expand the use of natural gas as a fuel for cars and benefit from the availability and new gas discoveries in Egypt recently.

The car with a "double cab" can transport a load of 750 kg, and is equipped with an advanced navigation system, air conditioning, screen, radio, rear camera, multifunction steering wheel, electric windows, and interior control in the exterior mirrors.

The pickup is also equipped with a 5-speed transmission, there is an anti-lock brake system, a brake force distribution system, and 2 optional airbags.

The car has two gas cylinders with a capacity of 170 liters and a distance of 350 km, and a gasoline tank of 35 liters with a distance of 300 km, with an average fuel consumption of 11.8 cubic meters per 100 km of gas, and 12.3 liters per 100 km of gasoline.

The car is also characterized by the availability of the highest engine capacity for pickup cars in the market, in addition to the ability to work on various types of roads (crowded - open - dirt - bumpy).

The tests that were conducted on the "double cab" pickup vehicle included a 25,000 km run on various Egyptian roads during the past three months.

The EM "Pickup" obtained the European "E-Mark" certificate, which enables it to be exported to a number of countries around the world.

Arabic integration

Dr. Majid Al-Azazi, Chairman of the Board of Directors of the Emirates Holding Company, MGallery, is considered the first Arab woman in the Middle East to break into the automotive industry, and previously produced the first Emirati SUV under the name "Al Reem".

In an interview with Sky News Arabia, El-Azazy expressed her happiness at the establishment of the Egyptian-Emirati Automotive Manufacturing Company, stressing the need for integration between Arab expertise in deepening local manufacturing, especially when the partner is a giant industrial entity such as the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production.

The Emirati businesswoman pointed out that her company specialized in the production and manufacture of cars in the United Arab Emirates has great experience in establishing and managing vehicle companies and factories.

Al-Azizi explains that the semi-truck will be produced according to the best modern technical standards, and will not be less than its global counterparts; Extensive studies were conducted to implement the project, before the company was established and it was agreed to start manufacturing the pick-up in Egypt.

It is planned, according to Al-Azizi, that the production capacity of cooperation between Egypt and the UAE will reach 12,000 cars annually to meet the needs of the local and African market, with quantitative production starting in the first half of 2022.


https://www.skynewsarabia.com/business/1456229-الكشف-مواصفات-سيارة-مصرية-–-إماراتية

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is the sixth Arab country in central bank reserves of gold






The thing is that 9 Arab states have 1270.3 tons in total.. and there are still 13 Arab states reserves not reported here.. which make it 1374.5 metric tons in total..

https://www.archyde.com/the-ranking-of-arab-countries-from-gold-reserves-some-of-them-may-shock-you/

All Arab states combined have the 7th central bank reserves of gold in the world .. but this is just a percentage of total gold resertves held in the countries.. as the following chart shows:







https://www.usfunds.com/investor-li.../top-10-countries-with-largest-gold-reserves/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

EL-Sisi reviews opportunities to benefit from the latest technological systems for seawater desalination

https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2393296


Example..
Hitachi has developed a seawater desalination system that mixes seawater with water reclaimed from the wastewater reuse process in order to dilute salt in the seawater before filtering it through the reverse-osmosis process. This method reduces pumping costs since the diluted seawater can be pumped through the filtering process at lower pressure. 

Hitachi has applied proprietary AI technologies to analyze accumulated operational data and resolve clogging problems associated with reverse-osmosis filters, thereby achieving significant cost savings. Overall, a more than 30% reduction in power consumption was achieved compared to conventional seawater desalination plants, including an additional reduction of about 6% in the electricity needed for pumping. 














There are still better technologies in this field..

New methods in the pipeline reduce desalination’s energy demands in innovative and intriguing ways. Further off are technologies that could turn desalination’s Achilles’ heel into a source of strength: In the future, desalination might just be powered by the very stuff it filters out.






And much more..
https://spectrum.ieee.org/eight-technologies-for-drinkable-seawater


*This one seems to be the best so far..*

*NEOM Adopts Pioneering Solar Dome Technology for Sustainable Desalination Project *


"Smart" approach to desalination harnesses solar power for water extraction, significantly lowering production costs and reducing brine discharge

First of its kind technology is 100% carbon neutral and will shape the future of water desalination in NEOM, Saudi Arabia and the world

Pilot project highlights NEOM's role as an accelerator of human progress and its fresh approach to environmental conservation






Solar Water's ground-breaking approach, developed at the U.K.'s Cranfield University, represents the first use, on a large scale, of Concentrating Solar Power (CSP) technology in seawater desalination. The process sees seawater pumped into a hydrological "solar dome" made from glass and steel, before it is superheated, evaporated and eventually precipitated as fresh water.

The "solar dome" desalination process, can also operate at night due to the stored solar energy generated throughout the day..

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...stainable-desalination-project-300995302.html

https://wired.me/science/environment/desalination-solar-dome-saudi-arabia-neom/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*A protocol of cooperation between "Arab Industrialization" and "Orange Egypt" in the areas of digital transformation, education and electronic services*​
*...*

The signing of this protocol comes in light of the Egyptian state's directives to enhance constructive cooperation and exploit national manufacturing capabilities to implement Egypt's Vision for Sustainable Development 2030.

Aspects of cooperation include the implementation of mechanization and digital transformation for all ministries, governorates, educational institutions, hospitals and others in all sectors, as well as transportation projects and smart roads, in addition to establishing and equipping data centers and various communication networks "Wi-Fi and Fiber" and e-learning applications and programs (E-learning - LMS - Tablets). .

In this regard, General Abdel Moneim Al-Terras praised Orange Egypt's expertise in the field of communications, information technology, digital transformation and high-quality electronic expertise, in addition to its uniqueness of qualified technical cadres with expertise, as well as its possession of the latest advanced technologies.

Al-Terras stated that the Arab Industrialization Company is studying the implementation of many projects in Egypt, African and Arab countries in the fields of digital transformation, information and communication technology and e-learning, stressing that this cooperation will provide many job opportunities for young engineers and technicians, training and acquiring modern skills and experiences in accordance with the Fourth Industrial Revolution.

...

https://www.masrawy.com/news/news_e...ت-التحول-الرقمي-والتعليم-والخدمات-الإلكترونية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*A cooperation protocol between Arab Industrialization and "Electronics Research" to deepen local manufacturing*​
https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/8/...يع-و-بحوث-الإلكترونيات-لتعميق-التصنيع/5419726

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The largest entertainment area in the Middle East and Africa, which includes so far: Egypt International Olympic City - International Stables City - Formula One Race course - International Park - International amusement parks in partnership with an American company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian President: The listing of the "administrative capital" on the stock exchange with assets exceeding 3 trillion pounds ..($191 billion)..







Real estate assets, that is, the value of land and buildings owned by Egypt in the administrative capital only .. ranges between 3-4 trillion pounds

The company has a real estate activity, whether in building and selling housing units or buying lands in the administrative capital and then selling them. .. The company is the main owner of all the land of the administrative capital, and it is the one who sells these lands to companies that carry out real estate projects..

Other than that the company may expand real estate inside and outside the Egyptian market, especially in Libya and Iraq's reconstruction, as the administrative capital will not be the last with the presence of two large companies such as the administrative capital and the new Alamein..

There is no apartment or land that has been offered and not sold .. Most of the apartments have been pre-booked, just after being offered .. It is important to remember that the new capital will be the center of Egypt, meaning embassies, consulates, clubs, hotels, villas, channels, newspapers, banks, and everything will be transferred to it.

The issue is easy. It is to increase the Egyptian economic capabilities in new ways. The capital is a successful project per excellence, which will receive money. After that, by pumping the money into other projects, it is possible for a new city, like the new El Alamein to be a masterpiece of money making; It brings money, which means investments. It means, thousands of jobs are created..

The administrative capital will generate revenues and transform the administrative capital into a joint stock company and its listing on the stock exchange as well as the city of El Alamein.. means Injecting cash into the company with revenues .. thus, it has certainly many benefits, including the establishment of other projects. It is possible to establish cities, residential complexes, hotels, and so on, and it expands in these fields..It makes it possible for other countries to request contracting with Egypt in the same projects, and so on, and the company can establish other companies..

Honestly speaking, the idea is excellent..


*Egypt Projects Map*

https://egy-map.com/category/قطاع-التنمية-المحلية

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Al-Mahsamh agricultural waste water station ... the best infrastructure project in the world for the year 2020*











A huge wastewater treatment plant at a cost of approximately one billion dollars, the treatment plant "Al-Mahsama Drain" was inaugurated by the President in April 2020, the station treats one million cubic meters of wastewater every day instead of throwing it into the lake, polluting it and destroying marine life in it.






This project has many goals, the first of which is to preserve the environment and Lake Al-Temsah, and also to increase Egypt’s water resources, reclaim thousands of acres, and rebuild Sinai..











What happened in Al-Temsah Lake is happening in Al-Manzala Lake. Currently, the construction of the largest agricultural drainage treatment plant in the world (Bahr Al-Baqar Drain Treatment Plant) is underway with a capacity of 5 million m3 per day to save Lake Al-Manzala from the industrial and agricultural drainage that is poured into it daily and the transfer of treated water to North Sinai To cultivate 400,000 feddans, The president promised to open this station within a year, and this is part of the national project to restore the glories of Egypt's lakes, which the president allocated 6 billion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

President El-Sisi follows up the construction plan for the city of justice in the new administrative capital.. and directs to expand the scope of real estate registration services for distinguished and rapid documentation and double the number of mobile documentation cars in the governorates..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

About 1.4 million tons were exported, knowing that during the same period of the previous year 2020, Egypt did not export any shipments of liquefied natural gas due to the collapse of spot prices in global markets. The study indicated that this growth in exports is due to the restart of the liquefaction complex in Damietta, which has a production capacity of about 5 million tons / year, after a hiatus of about 8 years, and the export of the first shipment in February, early this year 2021, in addition to the continued operation of the Idku complex. Which has a production capacity of about 7.2 million tons / year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is trampling on all the difficulties and building what has not been made for 50 years..
Aerial photography of the construction of the high-speed electric train..
*Egypt's New Electric Train El Sokhna - Al Almein*






*Egypt's New Administrative Capital Monorail*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Electric train graph video | All you need to know about the route and the locations of the stations..
The new administrative capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Bloomberg: Egypt is looking for partners to build 17 desalination plants worth $2.5 billion*






Egypt is looking for partners to invest in a $2.5 billion initiative to build desalination plants powered by renewable energy by 2025, as the country tries to address looming water scarcity, according to Bloomberg.

The Egyptian government plans to establish 17 new plants powered by solar energy and other green resources, each of which is built, owned and operated by the Egyptian Sovereign Wealth Fund in partnership with a group of local and foreign investors, according to the fund's CEO, Ayman Soliman.

“Egypt is keen to build a sustainable technology base to control its own destiny when it comes to water security,” Soliman said in an interview.

He explained that the sovereign fund aims to obtain a minority stake in all stations, along with the winning bidders.

The 17 plants aim to produce 2.8 million cubic meters of desalinated water per day, and are part of a broader plan to add 6.4 million cubic meters of water per day by 2050.

The ministries of housing, planning, finance and electricity are participating in the initiative, and the government pledges to provide desalinated water at “competitive prices.”

The head of the sovereign fund continued: "Many investors have expressed their interest in participating in the construction of water desalination plants."

The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the International Finance Corporation will provide technical support and advice on the construction of desalination plants.

Suleiman said that it is scheduled to start in the first quarter of 2022 with a tender to produce about one million cubic meters of desalinated water.

"We will manage different types of partnerships to achieve targets according to a very strict timetable," he added, noting a "great appetite" to provide desalinated water.

The cabinet said last month that officials were in talks with Norway's *Scatec ASA* about potential cooperation on projects that use renewable energy for desalination.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ks-partners-for-2-5-billion-desalination-plan


* 6.4 million cubic meters per day is the equivalent of 2 billion 336 million cubic meters of drinking water per year..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt seeks to be the largest producer of black sand derivatives in the world*

The black sand project is a unique value added model for Egyptian economy in the sourcing of economic minerals locally, especially ilmenite, rutile, wet zircon, dry zircon, monazite, magnetite, and granite, which are extracted from heavy, black sand that precipitates on shorelines, It is rich in more than eighty elements. Dredging will occur up till 10 meters deep, with the wet sand collected then transported to the PCP for concentration and the MSP for separation and packaging. The MSP, an 80-feddan plant, will contain feeding units for the materials received from the PCP pumps, as well as separate units for each mineral and a top-tier packaging unit for product distribution. Over 1,000 employees will assist in bringing the full project online.






*Into Egypt’s Black Treasure*

Former media advisor of the Egyptian President Ahmed El Meslmani previously said in a TV interview that Egypt and Saudi Arabia are major Arab countries with black sands, adding that Egypt has the largest reserves in the world of minerals found in black sand, estimated at more than one billion cubic meters. Meslmani explained that black sand contains about 41 very expensive metals used in many industries, such as the rocket industry, aircraft industry, ceramics, paints and nuclear radiation materials.

https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/3/73719/Into-Egypt’s-Black-Treasure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Eagle

The SC said:


> Electric train graph video | All you need to know about the route and the locations of the stations..
> The new administrative capital



The new high speed train is really interesting and is an excellent mass transit option. You would think they would build a Alexandria and Cairo connection first because that would be the most used route. I guess they really are going full on into this new capital which I don't think is wise.


----------



## The SC

War Eagle said:


> The new high speed train is really interesting and is an excellent mass transit option. You would think they would build a Alexandria and Cairo connection first because that would be the most used route. I guess they really are going full on into this new capital which I don't think is wise.


Electric and high speed trains are being implemented all over Egypt..The New capital is the best example to show.. 

















Now, never think that you are wiser than the Egyptian planners..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

"*Egyptian Cotton Hub*" company for marketing Egyptian cotton products..







Food manufacturers in Egypt reveal the secret of the* 6-fold jump in export rates* in the first half of the year..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Signing a contract with Liebherr for the purchase of 12 electric yard winch Giant (E-RTG) winch electric yard cranes for “Tahya Misr” at Alexandria Port ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

War Eagle said:


> The new high speed train is really interesting and is an excellent mass transit option. You would think they would build a Alexandria and Cairo connection first because that would be the most used route. I guess they really are going full on into this new capital which I don't think is wise.



What's not a good idea, the high speed train to the new capital or the new capital itself? I can't figure out which one you think is a bad idea. Please expound.

The capital is essential for many reasons. I'll only give you a couple which are the main ones and the first is that old Cairo is way to congested for new infrastructure to be introduced to it. It has practically historical architecture that dates back to Salah EL Din's days and even way before that. To revamp the roads and add new generation technology would cost over $300 billion on top of the cost of the renovation not to mention the disruption it would cause to the residents and businesses. That's the first reason.

2nd reason is that everything of this caliber needs a brand new start in order to instill buildings and mechanisms that will bring a city into the new age and beyond, especially for the new generation which is a huge concern for Sisi and many Egyptians.

There are several trains that already run to Alexandria and old Cairo and have been for about 70 years and they'll get replaced in due time. To install this new HSR to the new city from Cairo will only be a great start to work out the kinks and to modify any issues that might arise by the time they're ready to build one to Alex and replace all the systems to a much safer HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Localization of artificial intelligence* *and training of cadres in cooperation between Arab Industrialization and Huawei* *Tech Egypt In the presence of Mr. Hu Tao, Vice President of Huawei International*​





According to the aspects of the memorandum of understanding, Huawei is committed to providing (40) Development Board Suites (with an average of 20 in the Internet of Things and 20 in artificial intelligence), in order to train talented people in the Arab Organization for Industrialization, as well as providing the Arab Organization for Industrialization with educational materials used in training.

Al-Terras explained that it was agreed to enhance training programs at the Arab Academy for Industrialization and to provide training and accreditation for (10) trainers from the authority in the fields of the Internet of Things, artificial intelligence, information and network security, data, cloud computing and its applications using the latest global methods and technologies, pointing to the importance of cooperation to activate the Digital transformation in Egypt and the vision of sustainable development for the year 2030.

In a related context, Al-Terras expressed its great confidence in the Egyptian youth who are able to absorb the latest technical technologies ably and quickly, interact with these modern technologies and enter the labor market, adding that we look forward to reaping the fruits of this cooperation to build the capabilities of the Egyptian youth, and to deepen experiences and the system of competencies in Digital transformation and the ICT sector in Egypt.

For his part, Hu Tao confirmed during his visit with the Huawei delegation to the Arab Academy for Industrialization for training human cadres in the fields of digitization, artificial intelligence and communication and information technology, pointing out that Egypt is an important strategic market for Huawei in the African and Arab regions, and we are keen to support it in implementing its plan in digital transformation and the development of information and communication technology ..

Tao explained that Huawei will provide the best and latest solutions specialized in communications and information technology to achieve digital transformation and artificial intelligence in Egypt and train human cadres at the Arab Organization for Industrialization on this modern technology, explaining that Huawei's cooperation with Arab Industrialization in the Training Academy is based on continuous training for young people. Distinguished professionals in this field on the long term, providing sufficient talents to support the rapid economic development and digital transformation in Egypt.


*AI*











*IoT*






*Network and Information Security*






*Data*







...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt begins the procedures for establishing a huge methanol and ammonia plant with a capacity of one million tons of methanol and 400,000 tons of ammonia in the Suez Canal Economic Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Project for the production of inputs for manufacturing electronic chips and optical fibers..*

Sources in the petroleum sector said that it is planned to establish the *Silicon Valley project* through the Egyptian Petrochemical Holding Company and several shareholders, including the Egyptian Fajr Natural Gas Company.

The sources added, in statements to "The Seventh Day", that the project aims to establish and construct an integrated industrial complex to convert quartz ore into main products: mineral silicon, rubber silicon and pure silicon, pointing out that it will be converted into finished secondary products "adhesives and insulating materials" In other industries: “such as the manufacture of optical fibers, the manufacture of electronic chips, the manufacture of cells and solar panels, the aluminum industry and the rubber industry”, especially since Egypt has raw materials such as pure sand and quartz in large quantities.

It is noteworthy that the poly-silicon production project is one of the most important projects under study, which aims to maximize the added value of ultra-pure quartz ore instead of exporting it to produce 32,000 tons annually with investments estimated at about $120 million, and a number of new petrochemical projects are being studied to start implementing them. During the coming period, with the aim of sustainably providing the local market's needs of petrochemical products, upon which many complementary industries are based, and exporting the surplus of these products in a way that supports the national economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The largest water project in the Middle East.. providing Nile water to Sinai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dr. Sherine Helmy: *Next November 19, the production of the Russian Corona vaccine “Sputnik V” will start, as 800 million vaccine doses are expected to be produced annually.*

With the signing of the technology transfer agreement from the Russian Direct Investment Fund, production will take place in 2021, and the vaccine will be produced in large quantities to cover the needs of the Egyptian market and then export outside Egypt, especially since there are countries in the world that do not have Corona vaccines.

The factory machines will be installed in September, and experiments will take place in October and November, explaining that on November 19 we start producing the Corona vaccine, and put it out once production, as it is expected to produce 800 million vaccine doses annually, from different types of vaccines, and not all of them are Corona vaccine because it is with demand. On the production of the Corona vaccine, global factories have reduced the production of vaccines of different types, such as the factories that were producing the B virus vaccine.

Africa in particular needs a B virus vaccine, as the rates of infection with B virus reach more than 8% there, explaining that the B virus has not yet discovered a cure for it, and the adoption is currently through vaccination that protects against the virus, adding, that we can find A cure cured him within two years.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/8/28/الدكتور-شيرين-حلمى-19-نوفمبر-المقبل-بدء-انتاج-لقاح-كورونا/5441728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt Signs $4.45 Bln Contract for High-speed Rail Link *


Egypt has signed a $4.45 billion contract for development of a high-speed electric rail line that will link the Red Sea and Mediterranean coasts and be built with a consortium led by Germany’s Siemens, a cabinet statement said on Wednesday.

The contract will cover the design, implementation and maintenance of the rail link over 15 years, the cabinet said.


https://english.aawsat.com/home/article/3164651/egypt-signs-445-bln-contract-high-speed-rail-link


*Express electric train to link all Egyptian governorates*






https://egyptfwd.org/Article/5/2889/Express-electric-train-to-link-all-Egyptian-governorates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Amazon logistic center opening in Egypt*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*$1 billion unified central technological facility opened in Egypt*

Editor - April 08, 2021
The Spokesman for the Egyptian Presidency stated that the President inaugurated the Smart and Secure Documents Complex developed at a cost of US$ 1 billion. His Excellency inspected the complex’s buildings and the different production lines. In this complex, various government documents will be issued through a unified central system at the national level. The system would ensure the issuance of state documents in accordance with the latest international security standards. Academic certificates, secured passports, all civil affairs documents,…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The volume of goods transported by rail in 2020 reached *5* million tons







After operating the fast electric freight train from Sokhna to Matrouh at a speed of 120 km per hour, the volume of goods transported through the railway will be raised to *25* million tons in 2025






A real revolution in the file of trade and transporting goods will ease the Egyptian roads a lot, reduce the road maintenance bill, reduce accidents, and reduce the use of diesel and gasoline, thus the pollution rate will decrease and the fuel import bill will decrease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Media production city in the new administrative capital*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian companies are investing $77 billions for rebuilding Libya..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A visit by a delegation from the largest Japanese institutions and companies operating in Egypt to the electronics factory of the Arab Organization for Industrialization..Inspecting TV production lines and interactive screens..






A model of innovations and inventions was presented by young graduates, as a small device that can convert any smooth surface into a smart screen was shown. The Japanese side expressed its great admiration for such innovative Egyptian inventions.

Al-Terras explained that the Arab Organization for Industrialization is looking forward to a partnership with major Japanese companies, with which we have had distinguished cooperation since the establishment of the Authority, stressing the importance of strengthening cooperation in the industrial field in order to benefit from the advanced Japanese technology and industrial capabilities available in the Authority to maximize the proportions of the local component and increase the value In addition to discussing the possibility of Japanese companies participating in national projects implemented by the state.






https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/9/15/وفد-يابانى-يتفقد-خطوط-إنتاج-التليفزيون-والشاشات-التفاعلية-بالعربية-للتصنيع/5462116

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Rosatom Technical Academy has started training El-Dabaa NPP personnel*

http://rosatomtech.com/rosatom-technical-academy-has-started-training-el-dabaa-npp-personnel/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Alexandria port after development + the arrival of the new Egyptian trains*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Cabinet’s Information and Decision Support Center has reported Fitch Solutions’ expectations of an increase in the nominal gross domestic product (GDP) to reach $943.4 billion in 2030.. referring to expectations of an increase in the volume of foreign reserves by 35% compared to 2020, in addition to a decrease in the budget deficit, unemployment rate and inflation rate by 21%, 2%, and 0.3%, respectively..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Cabinet’s Information and Decision Support Center has reported Fitch Solutions’ expectations of an increase in the nominal gross domestic product (GDP) to reach $943.4 billion in 2030.. referring to expectations of an increase in the volume of foreign reserves by 35% compared to 2020, in addition to a decrease in the budget deficit, unemployment rate and inflation rate by 21%, 2%, and 0.3%, respectively..



That's almost 1 $trillion projected in about 9 years which is really great. The only stat that doesn't appear that good is the unemployment rate, but it has surged pretty well in the past few years leading up to the pandemic. 

They also had these GDP projections for African nations and Nigeria was also doing very well with the potential in its growth too. 

The thing that is really impressive to me on top of all these projections is the current economic status and the huge, very costly and important projects they're currently performing (which are huge contributors to these numbers) and you have posted pretty much all of them in the recent pages on this thread such as building the new capital, the Dabaa nuclear power plant and most importantly are all the new and incredibly numerous housing projects they've already built to remove the slums and offer all those people new and much better housing. Those, to me, are really fantastic and hit home more than all the other super impressive projects, MashaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's almost 1 $trillion projected in about 9 years which is really great. The only stat that doesn't appear that good is the unemployment rate, but it has surged pretty well in the past few years leading up to the pandemic.
> 
> They also had these GDP projections for African nations and Nigeria was also doing very well with the potential in its growth too.
> 
> The thing that is really impressive to me on top of all these projections is the current economic status and the huge, very costly and important projects they're currently performing (which are huge contributors to these numbers) and you have posted pretty much all of them in the recent pages on this thread such as building the new capital, the Dabaa nuclear power plant and most importantly are all the new and incredibly numerous housing projects they've already built to remove the slums and offer all those people new and much better housing. Those, to me, are really fantastic and hit home more than all the other super impressive projects, MashaAllah.


I believe the GDP will exceed the $1 trillion by 2030.. including the inflation rates..
In economic terms 7% unemployment rate is very very acceptable.. let alone 6%.. but lower is even better .. you are right..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Red Sea Governorate unveils the city of "Riviera Sahl Hasheesh", the latest Egyptian fourth-generation city on an area of 14,000 acres.

The new city is scheduled to be implemented in the desert hinterland of Hurghada for the development of the area south of the tourist villages, which is located 25 km from Downtown Hurghada

The new city includes: an opera house - an international conference hall - an amusement park - a Venice neighborhood, a miniature version of the Italian city of Venice - a central garden - a neighborhood of luxury villas and palaces - a safari area - a residential area - a service area - a chain of luxury hotels and resorts - an artificial lake - a tram Fast to connect city neighborhoods..

The city of Sahl Hasheesh is located 194 km from the city of Luxor and provides 150,000 job opportunities for the people of Upper Egypt. It is different from the new city of Hurghada, whose designs are currently being completed with major Egyptian and international offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The construction process of Abu Qir Great Port and the new city of Abu Qir





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The new capital is insane. That opening celebration is going to be nuts lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Port Said Governor receives representatives of the Italian Lamborghini company today in preparation for the signing of a number of important projects and investments in the governorate, including a factory to manufacture parts for the famous Lamborghini cars.






=======================================

*3 of the giants of the auto industry in the world are planning to invest in Egypt..*

Companies from the giants of the automotive industry in the world: Nissan Africa, Skoda International, and Bosch presented their plans to make major investments in the field of automobile manufacturing in the East Port Said region..


Nissan





Skoda





Bosch

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

UC developments officially launches its new project, East Tower, with a height of 180 meters in the new administrative capital..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The new capital is insane. That opening celebration is going to be nuts lol.


*How Egypt's new capital will look like *

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

General Sisi needs a statue

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

The first center to control and monitor the performance of the largest solar energy complex in Benban City, Aswan Governorate..

The Benban Solar Complex is the largest solar power plant in Africa and the Middle East..The center contributes to monitoring the performance of 32 solar power plants with a total capacity of 1,465 megawatts..equivalent to 90% of the energy produced from the High Dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The opening of the water treatment plant "Bahr Al-Baqar Bank", which is the largest of its kind in the world.*

The "Bahr al-Baqar" plant was implemented at a cost of 20 billion pounds, with a production capacity of 5.6 million cubic meters per day of triple-treated water.

The preparing of 400,000 feddans for agriculture in central Sinai after the opening of the Bahr al-Baqar plant.. The crops expected to be planted are grains, vegetables, fruits, oil plants, medicinal, aromatic and fodder.. It contributes to attracting investments and settling 8 million citizens in the Sinai desert..

The Bahr al-Baqar plant will provide water for irrigation of an area of 500,000 feddans in North Sinai, in addition to another 400,000 feddans that will be irrigated from the water of the Salam Canal, so that in North Sinai it will become one million feddans that have a water course and are suitable for agriculture, on top of the areas cultivated on the water wells currently.






In his speech during the inauguration of the largest station in the world, the Egyptian president stressed, "I thank all those who work here, something we are honored and happy to finish the station in two years, what was done is a very huge effort and the station needed 10 or 15 years without exaggeration."

*Guinness record award*





There is more to come:

The construction of the largest agricultural wastewater treatment plant in *Al-Hamam*, to cultivate 500,000 feddans, with Egyptian funding has begun..






*World’s largest agricultural wastewater treatment plant to be built in Upper Egypt*







https://enterprise.press/stories/20...tment-plant-to-be-built-in-upper-egypt-34134/


Related:

Sisi: Lake Manzala is a live fish farm, and we will export from it to the whole world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

It is great to see Egypt export iron despite the number of new cities and giant projects that are being built at the same time and its huge need for iron for these projects..

Egypt topped the Arab countries’ production of steel in August, with an increase of 52%
Saudi Arabia ranked second, with a production of 750,000 tons, and the UAE third..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt has decided to have the largest ports on the Red Sea and the largest ports on the Mediterranean*

1- Sokhna port on the Red Sea at a cost of $2 billion 
2- Abu Qir port on the Mediterranean at a cost of $2 billion 
3- East Port Said Port, at a cost of $2.5 billion 
4- El Max Port at a cost of one billion dollars 
5- Alexandria Great Port at a cost of $2 billion

All these ports will be connected together with the dry ports that the state implements in the deserts of Giza and Upper Egypt with fast electric trains.. Hence he goods will land at the sea port, the express train will take them and transport them to the dry ports immediately, and from these dry ports, they will be distributed to the cities of the country, and vice versa. The Egyptian factories will supply their products to the dry ports, and the express trains will take them to the seaports to be exported. This is integrated with the national project, mechanizing customs to prevent corruption and smuggled goods. With the new decision of the president that no goods will be imported unless they are on European specifications..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

"*As for our housing issue, this is not a problem. I will let you walk around and get tired in apartments*” | Abdel Fattah El-Sisi - August 2021.






From 1976 until 2005 (30 years), Egypt implemented 1.2 million new housing units, at 42,000 units per year.






From 2005 to 2013 (8 years), Egypt implemented 383 thousand housing units, at a rate of 48 thousand units per year.






From 2015 to 2021 (7 years), Egypt implemented 1.5 million housing units, at a rate of 225 thousand units per year

This mean, in the last 7 years, Egypt implemented housing units equal to what was implemented in 38 years..






The 1.5 million housing units that were implemented in the last 7 years cost 600 billion pounds, which means more than 38 billion dollars, and this represents 10% of the state's investments in this period.






The 1.5 million housing units worldwide included a quarter of a million apartments for residents of slums and unsafe areas in 25 governorates, with one million Egyptians, and the rest was divided between social housing, medium housing, above-average housing, luxury housing, and ultra-luxury housing.






Now Egypt is building one million new housing units, at a rate of 250,000 housing units per year, to be completed by 2026, and before they are finished, 2 million new housing units will be started , at a rate of 500,000 housing units per year (10 times what Egypt used to implement in a year) and they will be finished by 2030.

In 2014, the inhabited area in Egypt was only 6%, and the vast majority were centered around the Nile. Now, Egypt is striving during the next 9 years to reach 14% of these, which means that in 9 years Egyptians will live in more than the area that they have inhabited over the past 7000-8000 years.






The “New Republic” is all planned at the highest level, from Damietta to Aswan. New cities have wide streets, their houses are regulated, and their transportation is modern. Cities have no place for slums.






One of the luxury residential compounds newly joined to the city of Alexandria at a cost of 1.3 billion dollars..Owned by the Ministry of Housing in partnership with an Egyptian private sector company..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

An electrical interconnection via submarine cables agreement will be signed with Greece and Cyprus next week







And work is underway to complete the electrical connection with Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Libya and Sudan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC , you're raising awareness ma man. People have no idea about 95% of all this incredible development that's been happening in Egypt. But thanks to all these great updates from you, some will at least see these amazing projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egypt imports 2,510 ambulances and mobile clinics from Germany, with a value of 3 billion pounds











Supplying 2,510 ambulances and mobile clinics at a cost of more than 3 billion pounds. 

Increasing maintenance centers and providing cars for technical support and mobile maintenance. 

1,510 cars will be supplied from next month until mid 2022. 

Supplying 1,000 ambulances and other mobile clinics starting from the year 2023. 

The ambulances and mobile clinics that will be supplied will be powered by advanced environmentally friendly engines. 

The agreement comes within the framework of supporting the President of the Republic's "Dignified Life" initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC , you're raising awareness ma man. People have no idea about 95% of all this incredible development that's been happening in Egypt. But thanks to all these great updates from you, some will at least see these amazing projects.


Egypt as you know is the heart of the Arab World. When Egypt does well.. you can be sure many other Arab countries will follow .. Glad to see Saudi Arabia and the UAE realizing mega projects as well.. even Morocco is on a good path lately..We'll hear soon from Jordan, Iraq, and Libya.. it is just a matter of time when we will see the whole Arab world progressing effectively..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The National Project for the Unified National Network is *a national governmental wireless mobile network *that operates on the fourth generation technology and is separate from the Internet and all other mobile networks. It was established according to scientific standards and with Egyptian hands.







=======================================​

Establishing the *“Egypt Apps”* factory as a leading programming center in Africa and the Middle East

The government’s plan to advance the electronics sector.. It aims to transform Egypt into a global center for industry.. Establishing the “Egypt Applications” factory to bring exports to 3.5 billion dollars.. Attracting global specialists in micro-technical products..






https://www.topmobileappdevelopmentcompany.com/mobile-app-development-companies-in-egypt/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt’s New Urban Communities Authority wins 2021 UN-Habitat Scroll of Honour award
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

There are some important facts about the new Ambulances and mobile Clinics:






- These 2510 new ones will be added to the existing 3200 ones..

- Egypt will be the first country to operate an environmentally friendly ambulance fleet after Germany

- The German company WAS is taking the executive steps to establish its first factory in Africa within one of the industrial zones in Egypt .. it is the largest German company responsible for equipping ambulances..

- The new fleet of German ambulances is dedicated to the Egyptian villages. An ambulance point will be implemented in every Egyptian village next to the health unit and the new hospitals being implemented within the “Dignified Life” century project, and these points will be supplied by the new fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MashaAllah Egypt's economy is thriving and growing at an unprecedented rate! Predicted growth is at an all-time high.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi heads today to the Hungarian capital Budapest to participate in the summit of the countries of the “_Visegrád_” grouping with Egypt, where the grouping includes Hungary, the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Poland.

The official spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic stated that Egypt's participation in the summit with the "_Visegrád_" grouping comes for the second time after 2017, as it reflects the keenness of the two sides to develop relations between them and discuss various issues of common interest.

The summit is scheduled to address a number of topics, foremost of which is the role of Egypt in the Middle East, cooperation in the field of combating terrorism and illegal immigration, energy security, and discussing opportunities to develop trade, investment and tourism relations between the two sides, *as well as ways to develop cooperation between Egypt and the European Union*. of which the countries of the assembly enjoy its membership.

The Spokesman added that the President's visit to Budapest will also witness intense bilateral talks with senior Hungarian officials, led by Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban and Hungarian President Janus Ader, to discuss strengthening political and economic relations between the two friendly countries, as well as cooperation and coordination on at the international and regional levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi heads today to the Hungarian capital Budapest to participate in the summit of the countries of the “_Visegrád_” grouping with Egypt, where the grouping includes Hungary, the Czech Republic, Slovakia and Poland.



Excellent stuff. Egypt becoming a very important player.

Shukri is already there laying down the stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent stuff. Egypt becoming a very important player.
> 
> Shukri is already there laying down the stuff.
> 
> View attachment 784052


They all want to get a piece each of the Suez industrial zone..

And also researching mechanisms for developing joint defense cooperation with Egypt..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/czec...-joint-defense-cooperation-with-egypt.724557/

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Correctional and Rehabilitation Center (CRC)*

The New Prisons Complex will include courts complex, library, biggest-ever prison hospital and solar parks in addition to agricultural & industrial activities.






The New Prisons Project will represent a paradigm shift in improving Egypt's prisons conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's foreign trade grows 22% to reach $70.3 billion in 7 months*







https://amwalalghad.com/2021/10/13/تجارة-مصر-الخارجية-تنمو-22-لتصل-لـ-70-3-مليار/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *The Correctional and Rehabilitation Center (CRC)*
> 
> The New Prisons Complex will include courts complex, library, biggest-ever prison hospital and solar parks in addition to agricultural & industrial activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Prisons Project will represent a paradigm shift in improving Egypt's prisons conditions.



A paradigm shift indeed! Look at that! Unbelievable and what a great idea to include all those amenities, even if they are for criminals and law-breakers. They all deserve a chance at rehabilitation and fair treatment, depending on their crimes, of course. But for those who have relatively short sentences or committed small crimes and even those with 10 year sentences and such, they'll benefit greatly from this so when they're released, they're in a much better position to repent and rebuild their lives and be fruitful contributors to Egyptian society. Great inclusion in the rebuilding process. Truly remarkable they thought of everything.

I do know that terrorist or those involved in terrorism will have completely different types of accommodations, so to speak!



The SC said:


> *Egypt's foreign trade grows 22% to reach $70.3 billion in 7 months*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://amwalalghad.com/2021/10/13/تجارة-مصر-الخارجية-تنمو-22-لتصل-لـ-70-3-مليار/



lol, I don't think many realize how staggering those numbers are, SC bro. Many on this forum think Egypt is stuck in 1995, especially the haters unfortunately. But this is such great stuff ma man.

Just look at that $70 billion in 7 months is a clear indication of the pace of GDP growth as well. Remarkable will be a repetitive term used on this thread.

BTW, the South Korean negotiations to provide additional technical support for the new Dabaa Nuclear power plant is well underway, but the funny part is how the K-9 Howitzer is included in the deal LOLOL! Incredible and just shows you how negotiations have become not only one of Egypt strong assets lately, but very innovative! To include a modern piece of artillery with a nuclear power plant's developing technology is quite creative and a new concept!















LOL! 

And the construction in the new administrative capital is moving right along.

The new Central Business District (CBD).






The new Egyptian Parliament Building.






The new People's Square and the Government District.






Masjig Misr, and Egypt's new Islamic Cultural Center.





@Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , have you seen this thread? Just wondering since you're relatively new, and it's in the Middle East section. I think you'll enjoy @The SC 's tireless efforts and updates. The man is incredible MashaAllah and his work just on this thread is AMAZING. I'm sure you will enjoy following it as I do. Eshtah ya m3alem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## The SC

A historic agreement with investments of 2.5 billion euros, Egypt signs a memorandum to provide Greece and Europe with electricity through a submarine electric cable..












With a production rate of 15 million cubic feet of gas per day, the General Petroleum Corporation starts production from the Northwest Seas gas field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Breaking, just came out: Egypt succeeds in turning the balance of Payments Deficit into a Surplus in fiscal year 20/21 compared to 19/20. Surplus of $1.9 bn instead of a deficit of $8.6 bn.






And for the first time, FDI were concentrated in non-oil sectors at $6.4 bn. In oil sector, no new flows. Total FDI has therefore declined. But the positive is that all flows are in non-oil sectors, which is a turning point.






Tremendous turnaround and a staggering improvement!
Amazing how people don't get exposed to this kind of news, but only the old news of 2013 of Saudi Arabia and the UAE "giving" Egypt money to buy weapons! The whole narrative is bastardized with the influence of exposure and non-exposure that results in the manipulation of billions of people's minds. It's truly scary. But if we keep promoting the ground realities like this, we can do our part to correct that false and corruptive narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

*Egypt’s BoP records surplus of $1.9bln in FY 2020-2021: Cabinet*

*MENA , Tuesday 19 Oct 2021*

Egypt’s balance of payments recorded a total surplus of $1.9 billion in fiscal year 2020-2021 due to a surge in the net inflow into the capital and financial account which registered $23.4 billion in 2020/2021 against $5.4 billion recorded in 2019/2020, the cabinet Information and Decision Support Center (IDSC) said in an infographic published on Tuesday. 






This is attributed to achieving a net inflow in Egypt's investment portfolio by $18.7 billion in addition to a slight increase seen in the foreign direct investment (FDI) in non-oil sectors by $70.2 million, showed the infographic.
Positive factors that helped mitigate the aggravation of the current account deficit include an increase in expats’ remittances that hit $31.4 billion in 2020/2021, recording a growth rate of 13.2% compared to FY 2020/2019 in addition to a decrease in the oil trade balance deficit which recorded $6.7 million in 2020/2021, according to the infographic. 

Source.

Tremendous jump from 19/20 to 20/21, wow! 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> A historic agreement with investments of 2.5 billion euros, Egypt signs a memorandum to provide Greece and Europe with electricity through a submarine electric cable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a production rate of 15 million cubic feet of gas per day, the General Petroleum Corporation starts production from the Northwest Seas gas field



Egypt is transforming for the better. The 20 city construction is great undertaking and life changing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*How this mega-project will make Egypt the continent's largest fish producer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian famous cotton is back..















Negotiations to establish a factory for the production of wood from palm leaves in the New Valley, with a production rate of 100,000 cubic meters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

During his visit to Paris and his meeting with representatives of French companies..Dr. Mostafa Madbouly, Prime Minister in response to a question from a French company: *Artificial intelligence will play a pivotal role in the new republic *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*June 2023..The opening of the first pharmaceutical factory of plasma derivatives in Egypt, Africa and the Middle East.*

Pharmaceutical factories based on plasma derivatives are only present in 15 countries around the world, and these are factories that produce medicines to treat hepatitis, AIDS, chronic bleeding (hemophilia), leukemia and kidney failure diseases. 

The new factory is a national project to provide a very, very important strategic product..

The new factory is in partnership between the Spanish company Grifols and the National Service Projects Organization ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Signing a partnership contract to establish a factory for the production of CNC programmed automatic control machines and equipment in Egypt..*

The partnership contract was signed by Lieutenant-General Abdel Moneim Al-Terras, President of the Arab Organization for Industrialization, and Christian Tounis, Chairman of the Executive Board of DMG Mori.

The establishment of a factory for the production of automatic CNC machines, which is the first of its kind on the African continent, comes within the framework of what was agreed upon during a meeting of President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi, President of the Republic, with company officials.

A fully automated and highly-programmed factory for the production of turning and milling equipment on an area of about 60,000 m2 within the headquarters of the Arab Organization for Industrialization. It is the first smart factory of its kind in Egypt and Africa, and is scheduled to be officially opened in 2023.
‎
This plant provides all capabilities for comprehensive technical solutions, which include flexible automation, full digitization, and advanced flow aggregation, by using automated guided vehicle transmission systems, and production is linked to the annual capacity of more than 1,000 machines, in addition to industrial digitization services for factories as well as Establishing an academy for training on such equipment. ‎







https://ca-en.dmgmori.com/products?...JE3t-ajYi3OxNqpLXqwTvOIVCdM7imbAaAkTKEALw_wcB


In related news: "The Minister of Military Production" discusses with "D M G MORI" the establishment of the largest and most modern *foundry for engineering industries..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The President of Cairo University announced the completion of 90% of the construction and equipment of Cairo International University in 6th of October City, according to the same architectural style as the mother university, indicating that the study is scheduled to start there as of the next academic year.


----------



## The SC

The European Investment Bank: Sisi’s decision to cancel the state of emergency will attract more investments to Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

General Manager of Nissan Africa, and Chairman of the Board of Directors of the African Association of Automobile Manufacturers, Mike Whitfield to "Al Sharq": *Egypt is a candidate to become the largest car market in Africa, and electric vehicles will spread quickly within 5 years..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*ITI* announces its official partnership with Epic Games to offer official and certified courses in the game industry and the use of the Unreal Engine. The news comes days after Apple approved it as an official training center and the first of its kind in Africa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> A paradigm shift indeed! Look at that! Unbelievable and what a great idea to include all those amenities, even if they are for criminals and law-breakers. They all deserve a chance at rehabilitation and fair treatment, depending on their crimes, of course. But for those who have relatively short sentences or committed small crimes and even those with 10 year sentences and such, they'll benefit greatly from this so when they're released, they're in a much better position to repent and rebuild their lives and be fruitful contributors to Egyptian society. Great inclusion in the rebuilding process. Truly remarkable they thought of everything.
> 
> I do know that terrorist or those involved in terrorism will have completely different types of accommodations, so to speak!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't think many realize how staggering those numbers are, SC bro. Many on this forum think Egypt is stuck in 1995, especially the haters unfortunately. But this is such great stuff ma man.
> 
> Just look at that $70 billion in 7 months is a clear indication of the pace of GDP growth as well. Remarkable will be a repetitive term used on this thread.
> 
> BTW, the South Korean negotiations to provide additional technical support for the new Dabaa Nuclear power plant is well underway, but the funny part is how the K-9 Howitzer is included in the deal LOLOL! Incredible and just shows you how negotiations have become not only one of Egypt strong assets lately, but very innovative! To include a modern piece of artillery with a nuclear power plant's developing technology is quite creative and a new concept!
> 
> View attachment 784726
> 
> 
> View attachment 784725
> 
> 
> View attachment 784727
> 
> LOL!
> 
> And the construction in the new administrative capital is moving right along.
> 
> The new Central Business District (CBD).
> 
> View attachment 784728
> 
> 
> The new Egyptian Parliament Building.
> 
> View attachment 784729
> 
> 
> The new People's Square and the Government District.
> 
> View attachment 784730
> 
> 
> Masjig Misr, and Egypt's new Islamic Cultural Center.
> 
> View attachment 784731
> 
> @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , have you seen this thread? Just wondering since you're relatively new, and it's in the Middle East section. I think you'll enjoy @The SC 's tireless efforts and updates. The man is incredible MashaAllah and his work just on this thread is AMAZING. I'm sure you will enjoy following it as I do. Eshtah ya m3alem.


If I had a second birthday this would be the best gift of the year 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

*OAPEC: Egypt Natural Gas Exports Climb 900%*






https://see.news/oapec-egypt-natural-gas-exports-climb-900/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Information and Decision Support Center of the Council of Ministers published an “infographic” prepared and published earlier on the economic forecasts of the GDP by 2030, citing Fitch Solutions, August 2021; Where he explained that the gross domestic product amounted to 369.3 billion dollars in 2020; It is expected to rise to $589.8 billion in 2025; $943.4 billion, in 2030; This is based on current prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The latest from the New Capital..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt reveals the date of the commercial operation of the El-Dabaa nuclear reactor

2021-11-27

The Minister of Electricity and Renewable Energy in Egypt, Dr. Mohamed Shaker, said that the first nuclear reactor at the Dabaa plant with a capacity of 1,200 megawatts will be operated to generate electricity according to the project’s schedule in 2026, according to what was reported by “Youm7” website. 

Shaker added that the remaining 4 reactors will be operated successively, pointing out that they are equipped with the latest safety systems. 

He explained that additional safety standards have been added so that it has an unprecedented ability to resist huge accidents, as it can respond to the collision of a plane weighing 400 tons and its speed is 150 meters per second. 

He added that this type of nuclear reactors is also characterized by its safe operation without any negative effects on the surrounding environment. These reactors also ensure that there is no radiation leakage through filters and multiple barriers, and contain a modern automatic control system. 

The Russian company "Rosatom" is implementing the El-Dabaa nuclear power generation project, and the plant, which is the first nuclear power plant in the history of Egypt, will consist of four power units with a capacity of 1,200 megawatts, and it will operate the advanced Russian nuclear reactors VVER-1200 of the third generation, which meets the highest safety standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Toshki Project: Egypt reclaims more than one million acres to achieve self-sufficiency of wheat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Installing the first electric train*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The discovery of a new treasure of gold in the Eastern Desert estimated at more than *a million ounces of gold*


----------



## The SC

The new capital latest video:


----------



## The SC

*Egypt begins work on the giant "Black Sands" project 




*

Egypt has begun dismantling the giant Dutch dredger "Long Live Egypt" to transfer it to the Black Sand Factory of the Egyptian Black Sand Company to start dredging work. 

The latest aerial survey conducted by the Egyptian Nuclear Material Authority revealed that Egypt owns nearly 11 sites on the northern coasts where black sand is spread in high concentrations, starting from Rashid to El Arish, along a coastline of 400 km. The report of the Energy and Environment Committee of the House of Representatives confirmed that black sand It includes the most important basic sources of many minerals of economic importance such as monazite, radioactive uranium, zircon and many other minerals that are used in many important industries such as the manufacture of missiles, aircraft, car structures, ceramics, paints and nuclear radiation materials, in addition to raw materials that are used in modern industries.

The Egyptian Black Sand Company was established to maximize the economic benefit from the project to exploit economic minerals from black sand, while adhering to global environmental and health safety standards, and achieving the added value of the extracted minerals, to create new investments that develop and advance the Egyptian economy.

There are two black sand sites in Kafr El-Sheikh Governorate, the first is east of Burullus in Manisi Navigation, which is affiliated to the Shehabiya village, on an area of 80 acres, and the second is in the north of the international road west of the giant power plant in Burullus on an area of 35 acres. Nuclear and Investment Bank, and the two factories, the first with Egyptian-Australian expertise in East Burullus, and the second with Chinese expertise in North Burullus, and investments for the sand factory in North Burullus amounted to 24 million dollars.

41 metallic elements will be extracted from the black sand, which will be used in 41 activities, including the manufacture of aircraft structures. 

https://arabic.rt.com/business/1259208-مصر-تبدأ-العمل-في-مشروع-الرمال-السوداء-العملاق/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi recently made a tour of the Benban Solar Energy Complex in Aswan Governorate, which is the largest solar power plant in the world *with a capacity of 2000 megawatts*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475490464442814471

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi recently made a tour of the Benban Solar Energy Complex in Aswan Governorate, which is the largest solar power plant in the world *with a capacity of 2000 megawatts*.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475490464442814471



Great stuff. In german there is a saying: "Nicht kleckern! Klotzen!". And this is how Sisi is doing, pushing Egypt forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt's $23BN Suez Canal on Rails*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Samsung Heavy Industries Group is negotiating with Egypt to establish a fully integrated shipyard in Suez Canal Axis. 

The South Korean Samsung Heavy Industries aims to invest worth more than $2 billion in the first phase of the shipyard project.












NVL Shipbuilding Group is already cooperating with the Egyptian Navy in the field of marine industries and shipbuilding. They have been working since almost a year on joint naval projects which has been showcased at EDEX-2021.






The Group is going to manufacture multi-role corvetts and Off shore Patrol Vessels (OPV) in cooperation with Alexandria shipyard/Navy shipyard not only to satisfy the Egyptian Navy needs but also to make Egypt a regional export hub in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*South Korea Selected to Participate in Egyptian Nuclear Power Plant Project *

3 January, 2022 






Korea Hydro & Nuclear Power (KHNP) has been selected to participate in Egypt’s El-Dabaa nuclear power plant project, Yonhap News Agency said on Sunday. 

KHNP said it has been selected as the single-source supplier of "turbine islands" for Egypt's first nuclear power plant project, except for four 1,200-MW reactors with a capacity of 4,800 megawatts being built by Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Modern Egyptian Industries 2021*

A timeline from the first generation of industry to the fourth Industrial revolution..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*You will not believe the scale of the Egyptian infrastructure projects*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Word is the buses used to transport African National teams in AFCON 2021 taking place in Cameroon are made in Egypt. I’ll post any confirmation I come across.
Till then I’ll leave this here.


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Word is the buses used to transport African National teams in AFCON 2021 taking place in Cameroon are made in Egypt. I’ll post any confirmation I come across.
> Till then I’ll leave this here.
> View attachment 807708


Egypt make these buses:





















And Electric buses as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The upcoming visit of the South Korean President to Egypt during this month of January reflects the growing relations of the two countries..

Dr. Mohamed Maait, Minister of Finance, affirmed that we are keen on maximizing foreign investments in Egypt, including Korean investments, by striving to attract more Korean investors, and overcoming any obstacles in front of them, in order to motivate them to expand their production activities, in a manner consistent with The state’s efforts to localize global expertise and advance the national industry in various sectors, adding that the upcoming visit of the South Korean President during the month of January reflects the remarkable growth in the relations of the two countries in various fields.

Maait: The state pays attention to improving the business climate

In his meeting with Hong Jin-wook, the South Korean ambassador in Cairo, the Minister of Finance said that we look forward to strengthening cooperation and encouraging the flow of Korean investments in Egypt, as we seek to open new horizons for investment between the two countries, with a focus on all development and technological sectors. In a way that contributes to the gradual transformation of the digital economy, and keeps pace with global changes.

The Minister of Finance added that the state attaches great importance to improving the business climate, developing infrastructure, and automating procedures, financial services and business systems related to various investment fields.

Signing of several cooperation agreements during the visit of the Korean President to Egypt

The Minister of Finance explained that the government is keen to attract more investments, as it is the main engine of economic growth that provides more job opportunities, contributes to improving the quality of life of Egyptians, and raises their standard of living and the services provided to them.

The minister added that the coming period will witness holding meetings with Korean investors, businessmen and the Korean Chambers of Commerce, via video conference, to introduce the investment climate in Egypt. In a way that contributes to enhancing ways to increase investments by Korean companies operating in Egypt, and attracting more new Korean investors.
Korean Ambassador: Egypt is witnessing an unprecedented change for the better

For his part, Hong Jin Wook, South Korean Ambassador, affirmed that his country believed that Egypt needed to change through carrying out reforms, and now we are witnessing a revolution of change for the better that is proceeding very quickly and in an unprecedented manner in Egypt, and that the Korean business community notes the tangible improvement in the investment climate in Egypt, including In that unprecedented development in the tax and customs systems; This is reflected in the increase in the volume of Korean investments in Egypt in recent years.

He pointed out that his country has decided that Egypt will be its strategic partner at the level of the African continent during the coming years, in a way that is reflected in his country's keenness to provide all aspects of support for the Egyptian development process. This indicates the confidence of the Korean side in the Egyptian economy, the delicate reforms that are taking place during this stage, and their positive impact in the near future; Especially since Egypt now enjoys an integrated infrastructure of facilities and services, which is a strong pillar for any development partnership.

He added that his country is looking forward to strengthening ways of cooperation with the Egyptian government in various fields, and it is expected that the visit of the Korean president to Egypt, as it is the first African country he visits, will witness the signing of several agreements to encourage development cooperation between the two countries, explaining that the performance of the Egyptian economy and its success in overcoming challenges, especially the consequences of the pandemic. Corona” was appreciated and admired by many international institutions.

https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5898676

From January 20 to 21, Moon is on a state visit to Egypt at the invitation of Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El Sisi.
Moon and the Egyptian president are expected to discuss ways to further develop the comprehensive cooperative partnership between the two countries. Moon will attend a business forum where he will discuss ways to enhance cooperation in environmentally friendly business.

Presidential spokeswoman Park Kyung-mi said Moon's visit to the three Middle East countries (UAE, KSA and Egypt) is expected to boost bilateral cooperation in energy, construction and infrastructure as well as public health, science and hydrogen.


The South Korean ambassador plays “3 Daqat” “In Love with Egypt”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Word is the buses used to transport African National teams in AFCON 2021 taking place in Cameroon are made in Egypt. I’ll post any confirmation I come across.
> Till then I’ll leave this here.
> View attachment 807708


Egyptian bus manufacturer, GBPolo has exported 24 locally manufactured GB Polo-Volvo buses from Egypt to Cameroon to be used to transport national teams during the 2021 AFCON.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481145161119846401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is growing and progressing.. A film that corrects misconceptions about Egypt's foreign debt and a comparison between Egypt and the countries of the world ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481153337806495750

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt’s economy grew at a faster rate than expected during FY2020/21: World Bank 



























Great.. Egypt... construction in every inch!
Installation of the concrete beam in the monorail track and its crossing through the gates of the new administrative capital ..

video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478611370950201344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt to Start Building 1st Nuclear Reactor this Year  




*

Egypt plans to start constructing the first power unit at El-Dabaa nuclear power plant in July of this year, Rosatom Group CEO Alexey Likhachev announced on Tuesday.

Cairo “wants to do everything so that the first concrete is poured in the summer, around July," Likhachev said, according to Russian news agencies, Sputnik and Russia Today.

Chairman of the Nuclear Power Plants Authority of Egypt (NPPA) Dr. Amgad Al-Wakeel revealed Monday that the green light to establish the first and second units is expected to be issued in the second half of 2022, after presenting all the necessary documents to obtain a construction permit and handing them over to the Egyptian Nuclear and Radiological Control Authority.

Speaking on the sidelines of Expo Dubai, he said El-Dabaa NPP belongs to the advanced third generation (Gen-3+) reactor technology, which is the most advanced technology to date that is characterized with the highest safety levels.

...

https://english.aawsat.com/home/article/3423161/egypt-start-building-1st-nuclear-reactor-year

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

An Egyptian scholar proposes the construction of a “dam” at the end of the Nile estuary to take advantage of its wasted waters in the sea..

Dr. Farouk Gomaa Abdel Aal, Professor of Accounting, former Vice Dean of the Faculty of Commerce of Benha, suggested constructing a concrete dam at the end of the two branches of the Nile in “Damietta and Rashid,” before their meeting with the Mediterranean Sea, to take advantage of the huge sweet waters that are wasted in salt water.

Gomaa said that his information collected confirms that the volume of Nile water that is wasted annually in the Mediterranean waters reaches 15-17 billion m3, indicating that it can be used by making a concrete dam in an engineering and technical way with a certain height of 2-3 meters. , The end of the two branches of the Nile withdraws the wasted quantities before they are poured into the saline water.

Gomaa explained that the wasted Nile water will be pumped by giant pumps into tanks to flow through pipes and from there to new waterways in the Western Desert day and night, which will open life and new horizons for development in the desert, pointing out that pumping and withdrawing water is by a certain amount and calculations as much as the quantities that will be wasted in the sea.

He stressed that this idea, if put into practice, would provide at least 30% of Egypt's total annual share of the Nile's water, amounting to 55 billion cubic meters, expressing his hope that the idea would be admired by officials, and see its way to light, especially that it can be used to generate electricity, and development, which will have a major impact on our quiet negotiations with Ethiopia.

https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/683095

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The map of Egypt's projects is the result of a survey and inventory of projects carried out by President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi in all governorates of the Arab Republic of Egypt..

https://egy-map.com/categories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Production of solar panels in Benban project:







And other production facilities..






And there is more:

Egyptian Trade Minister: Soon a plant will be opened for the production of solar cells from the stage of silicon slices..

07.08.2021

https://arabic.rt.com/middle_east/1...لشركة بنحو 12 مليون,نوعه في مصر والشرق الأوسط.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Armored steel is produced in Egypt in accordance with European and American specifications. Armored steel is used in the manufacture of armored vehicles and weapons, and Egypt's production is now 70% cheaper than the imported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

What are the chances of Egypt using their massive desert and sunny days to transition 90%+ to solar energy? If you are making solar panels locally, then it makes sense to make the transition, isn't it? 

To reduce the strain off your main grid, you can create a network of distributed micro-grids across the country where remote communities outside of big cities like Cairo, Alexandria, Luxor, Sharm El Sheikh, etc. can be supplied with power round the clock. 

This would radically reduce your import bills for fuel.


----------



## The SC

Tshering22 said:


> What are the chances of Egypt using their massive desert and sunny days to transition 90%+ to solar energy? If you are making solar panels locally, then it makes sense to make the transition, isn't it?
> 
> To reduce the strain off your main grid, you can create a network of distributed micro-grids across the country where remote communities outside of big cities like Cairo, Alexandria, Luxor, Sharm El Sheikh, etc. can be supplied with power round the clock.
> 
> This would radically reduce your import bills for fuel.


Egypt is self-sufficient in Electricity.. It even has a big surplus and started to export to ME countries and has deals with Europe.. It will use Solar and Wind energy mostly for water desalination throughout the Mediterranean and the Red seas cities..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

The SC said:


> Egypt is self-sufficient in Electricity.. It even has a big surplus and started to export to ME countries and has deals with Europe.. It will use Solar and Wind energy mostly for water desalination throughout the Mediterranean and the Red seas cities..



Despite what some of the PDF members here say about Al Sisi, the man is taking Egypt in the right direction.

Al Sisi is playing his cards well; ramping up ties with all major countries and at the same time, securing a set of partners from his immediate region while focusing on capability building, military modernization and trade.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Tshering22 said:


> Despite what some of the PDF members here say about Al Sisi, the man is taking Egypt in the right direction.
> 
> Al Sisi is playing his cards well; ramping up ties with all major countries and at the same time, securing a set of partners from his immediate region while focusing on capability building, military modernization and trade.


No worries ..they are just jealous or at least ignorant of realities on the ground..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

The moment the Sheikh Zayed Canal is fully operational for the first time and transferring water to the mountainous lands to complete the Toshka project..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egypt make these buses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Electric buses as well..


shouldve won AFCON


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> shouldve won AFCON


Already won 7 times.. and very close this time..


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Already won 7 times.. and very close this time..


we really needed that win man


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> we really needed that win man


I expected Egypt to win too..


----------



## The SC

Egypt is the first in The Arab world and Africa in production of steel in 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Aramco signs an agreement to supply crude for the Egyptian Red Sea Petrochemical Complex*






Saudi Aramco signed an agreement within the framework of the executive procedures for the construction stages of the petrochemical complex in the Suez Canal Corridor area of the Red Sea National Petrochemical Company.

Engineer Tarek El Molla, Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources, witnessed during the activities of the second day of the Fifth Egypt International Petroleum Conference and Exhibition (EGYPS 2022) the signing of joint agreements between the petroleum sector and the Saudi Aramco Group, which come within the framework of the executive procedures for the construction stages of the petrochemical complex in the Suez Canal Corridor area of the Bahr Company Red National Petrochemical.

The agreements and contracts signed on many key areas to expedite the implementation of this giant complex, foremost of which is the Principles Agreement to provide crude with Saudi Aramco Trading Company, which is the first and world leader in the field of crude provision, which will secure the Red Sea Company’s needs of Arab very light crude due to its distinctiveness The quality and appropriateness of the petrochemical complex design, which is characterized by Aramco's long history, long experience and commitment.

The cooperation between the petroleum sector and Saudi Aramco is the culmination and extension of the well-established historical relations between Egypt and the Kingdom, the leadership and people, which establish more successful partnerships in the oil and gas sector.

The signature was signed by Eng. Mohammed Ebadi, President of the Red Sea National Petrochemical Company, and Eng. Muhammad Yamani Al-Qahtani, President of Saudi Aramco Trading Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt's 2030 Geopolitics Strategy - a Future Global Superpower in the Making​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The initial agreement signed with DMG MORI Group not only including the commission of two production plants but also offering a state-of-art CNC training as well as launching a wide-scale training at the Egyptian university, schools in cooperation with DMG MORI GmbH Academy.






While the other production facility which is planned to be built at the 9th Egyptian Military Factory will be for metal casting and formation of components that will be used by the main production plant at the Egyptian AOI facilities to assemble and produce CNC machinery locally.












DMG MORI Group will also build the main CNC production plant in cooperation with the Egyptian AOI which is expected to produce over 1,000 turning & milling machines annually.

The opening of this highly automated and fully digitalized production plant is scheduled for fall 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497285278691696647

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Prime Minister: The Egyptian economy is recovering, and we expect a growth of more than 6% this year..

Madbouly added: These numbers are always compared to the year before, during which the whole world was affected by the Corona pandemic, and therefore the growth rate of the Egyptian economy from the last fiscal year during the same period was less than 2%, so comparing it to the growth rate that is currently achieved, which is 9%, gives us confidence that the economy With continued growth in the second half of the year, the Egyptian economy will exceed 6%, which is the highest rate in the world.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493935478340530178

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Morning glory of modern Egyptian civilization

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> The Prime Minister: The Egyptian economy is recovering, and we expect a growth of more than 6% this year..
> 
> Madbouly added: These numbers are always compared to the year before, during which the whole world was affected by the Corona pandemic, and therefore the growth rate of the Egyptian economy from the last fiscal year during the same period was less than 2%, so comparing it to the growth rate that is currently achieved, which is 9%, gives us confidence that the economy With continued growth in the second half of the year, the Egyptian economy will exceed 6%, which is the highest rate in the world.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493935478340530178


he also said that the minimum wage will be about 10k-20k pounds in the next 5 years if this growth isnt halted and everything goes within plan putin please dont nuke the world during this time

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Egypt were importing much of her needed wheat from Russia and Ukraine , now Russia has monopoly on it ... I fear Russia use this issue against Egypt ... 

There is danger that Russia gain more influence on our region by 'Wheat' ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragons

OldTwilight said:


> Egypt were importing much of her needed wheat from Russia and Ukraine , now Russia has monopoly on it ... I fear Russia use this issue against Egypt ...
> 
> There is danger that Russia gain more influence on our region by 'Wheat' ...



Egypt is reaching full food independence soon as they have turned 3% of the desert green for food production within few years Egypt will not only be self-suffient in food but start exporting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Dragons said:


> Egypt is reaching full food independence soon as they have turned 3% of the desert green for food production within few years Egypt will not only be self-suffient in food but start exporting



well , we celebrated full wheat independency 15-20 years ago , but now , we are still importing wheats ... 

The plans for food independence in our region is hard to achieve thanks to harsh environment ...


----------



## Dragons

OldTwilight said:


> well , we celebrated full wheat independency 15-20 years ago , but now , we are still importing wheats ...
> 
> The plans for food independence in our region is hard to achieve thanks to harsh environment ...



Our farm lands are drying but things have been going well in Egypt apparently as of late in the last 8-10 years as production have increased have increased and have achieved large scale of making the desert green


----------



## OldTwilight

Dragons said:


> Our farm lands are drying but things have been going well in Egypt apparently as of late in the last 8-10 years as production have increased have increased and have achieved large scale of making the desert green


well , that is artificial change in environment , it is not sustainable in long run ...

It has some good infromation :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Dragons said:


> Egypt is reaching full food independence soon as they have turned 3% of the desert green for food production within few years Egypt will not only be self-suffient in food but start exporting


Egypt is starting 500 000 hectares for wheat production..and phase 2 will be 1.500 000 hectares.. and all these just for wheat production..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt Inaugurates The Middle East's Largest Cement Plant..This project achieved the urban renaissance of Egypt​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> The initial agreement signed with DMG MORI Group not only including the commission of two production plants but also offering a state-of-art CNC training as well as launching a wide-scale training at the Egyptian university, schools in cooperation with DMG MORI GmbH Academy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the other production facility which is planned to be built at the 9th Egyptian Military Factory will be for metal casting and formation of components that will be used by the main production plant at the Egyptian AOI facilities to assemble and produce CNC machinery locally.
> 
> View attachment 818138
> 
> 
> View attachment 818139
> 
> 
> DMG MORI Group will also build the main CNC production plant in cooperation with the Egyptian AOI which is expected to produce over 1,000 turning & milling machines annually.
> 
> The opening of this highly automated and fully digitalized production plant is scheduled for fall 2023.
> 
> View attachment 818140
> 
> 
> View attachment 818135
> 
> 
> View attachment 818137
> 
> 
> View attachment 818136
> 
> 
> View attachment 818141


this is the most important project ever this will reinvent the industry in every branch especially cargo planes cars and the military related projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Within seven years... President Sisi transforms the Egyptian economy from decline to one of the most growing economies in the world with international acclaim... The New Republic's Journey



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501781065190498304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501781416203505667
@PeterHanna1

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The latest developments of the nuclear plant in Dabaa.. an immensely beneficial project for Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt implements the largest traffic axis to connect all Mediterranean ports to the Red Sea​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A project to develop and revive the largest artificial lake in the world.. Lake Nasser..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The first integrated Egyptian factory..For the manufacture of all types of tires for cars, motorcycles and equipment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Using nuclear energy to produce a super strain of Egyptian wheat 👈 A step to achieve self-sufficiency 🇪🇬

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Outstanding work, SC bro. Sorry I haven't contributed much lately. But keep up the great effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Documentary about the new adminstrive capital in english subtuitles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt to Build World’s ‘Largest’ Mixed Use Development​





What could be the world’s largest residential building, spanning a 200,000sq m site, is currently under construction on the outskirts of Egypt’s capital city of Cairo.

Developer Memaar Al Morshedy, established by Mohammed Morshedy in 1983, is behind the mammoth town-like project called Skyline, with completion slated for 2025.

...

Skyline will feature parks and recreation grounds, and is hailed by the developer as home to the world’s largest infinity pool.

Morshedy says it will also have the world’s largest rooftop park and Egypt’s largest IMAX cinema.

“Every massive metropolis needs the balance and contrast of a vibrant park space,” Morshedy said.

“Skyline’s sprawling park… this immense green space is truly one of a kind and spans the entire rooftop.”






https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/worlds-largest-mixed-use-development-amid-the-pyramids

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egypt to Build World’s ‘Largest’ Mixed Use Development​
> View attachment 829766
> 
> 
> What could be the world’s largest residential building, spanning a 200,000sq m site, is currently under construction on the outskirts of Egypt’s capital city of Cairo.
> 
> Developer Memaar Al Morshedy, established by Mohammed Morshedy in 1983, is behind the mammoth town-like project called Skyline, with completion slated for 2025.
> 
> ...
> 
> Skyline will feature parks and recreation grounds, and is hailed by the developer as home to the world’s largest infinity pool.
> 
> Morshedy says it will also have the world’s largest rooftop park and Egypt’s largest IMAX cinema.
> 
> “Every massive metropolis needs the balance and contrast of a vibrant park space,” Morshedy said.
> 
> “Skyline’s sprawling park… this immense green space is truly one of a kind and spans the entire rooftop.”
> 
> View attachment 829768
> 
> 
> https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/worlds-largest-mixed-use-development-amid-the-pyramids


This is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509195632283729929

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Japanese automaker Yazaki is preparing to move its factories to Egypt*..

Dr. Mustafa Madbouly began the meeting by expressing the government's appreciation for the company's intention to establish a factory in Egypt, especially since it is one of the most important companies working in the field of manufacturing automobile components in the world, stressing the government's keenness to provide all possible support and facilities necessary for the establishment and operation of this factory in As soon as possible, and support the company to increase its investments in Egypt in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt upgrades pyramids plateau into the largest tourist attraction in the world​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Gulf states pledge $22 billion to Egypt*


Egypt’s Gulf allies have pledged as much as $22 billion to help the country cope with the effects of the war in Ukraine.

The aid from Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the UAE will come in the form of central bank deposits and investments, according to government and media reports..

The Arab Gulf states recently pledged to provide up to 22 billion US dollars to help Egypt achieve balance in the global foreign exchange markets and compensate for foreign investments fleeing the Egyptian treasury markets in the wake of the Russian-Ukrainian crisis.

“This is a difficult time for Egypt as it suffers from declining tourist flows, high food prices, and greater financing challenges as a result of the Russian-Ukrainian crisis,” said Hoda El-Mallah, head of the Cairo-based International Center for Economics.

The economic expert told Xinhua that the Gulf investment boom in Egypt will help overcome the currency crisis and protect the economy from impending shocks.

The Central Bank of Egypt allowed the local currency to decline by 14 percent on March 21 after its stability against the dollar since November 2020, stressing “the importance of foreign exchange flexibility to serve as a shock absorber.”

El-Mallah added that the central bank's move and Gulf inflows would encourage foreign investors to return to high-interest and short-term Egyptian treasury bonds after many investors withdrew billions of dollars in March.

Saudi Arabia said last week that it had deposited $5 billion with the central bank in light of the kingdom's efforts to support the Egyptian economy. Meanwhile, Cairo and Riyadh signed an agreement aimed at attracting investments worth ten billion dollars in cooperation with the Saudi Public Investment Fund.

Qatar also pledged $5 billion in investment deals in Egypt, the first of its kind since the restoration of bilateral relations between the two countries in January 2021.

Local media reported that Abu Dhabi's sovereign fund AD agreed to buy stakes worth $2 billion in some state-owned companies in Egypt, including major listed banks.

The economist said that the initiatives in support of the Arab Gulf states come at a time when the economic challenges in Egypt were exacerbated by external factors, referring to the US Federal Reserve’s decision to raise interest rates by a quarter of a percentage point for the first time since 2018, which caused an outflow of billions from Egypt. Dollars of hot money from Cairo to Washington.

Al-Mallah added, "Gulf aid is a very good step to increase dollar flows, prevent a deficit in the balance of payments and enhance economic stability in Egypt at a time when a wave of inflation is hitting the world, which has led to a rise in commodity prices."

Walid Gaballah, professor of financial and economic disciplines at Cairo University, indicated that Egypt and the Gulf countries enjoy strong relations amid the existing strategic partnership between the two sides, describing it as a "win-win."

"Injecting Gulf deposits and low-cost loans with the Central Bank will support the reserves and bridge the financing gap facing the Egyptian economy," Gaballa said.

He said that the timing of the Gulf support is important to Egypt as it seeks to obtain a loan from the International Monetary Fund, adding that Gulf investments and loans will support Egypt in meeting the requirements of the International Monetary Fund to increase private sector activities and contain inflation. (There is neither might nor power except with God: ROFLMAO

On March 23, the Egyptian government requested the support of the International Monetary Fund to implement its comprehensive economic program amid the rapidly changing global environment and the repercussions related to the conflict in Ukraine.

Credit rating agency Fitch said in early March that the Russia-Ukraine crisis was likely to raise the cost of external financing for emerging markets such as Egypt, which are considering inflows of risk-averse investors.

Gaballah pointed out that the Egyptian economy is facing great pressures, saying that "its imports are nearly twice as much as exports, revenues from the Suez Canal, tourism and remittances from expatriates are still insufficient to bridge the financial gap."

The volume of non-residential investment in the local bond market in Egypt reached $28.8 billion by the end of 2021, according to official statistics.


https://www.thenationalnews.com/men...assistance-for-egypt-amid-russia-ukraine-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt achieves a global achievement in the production of Egyptian natural gas, and surprising numbers for the world..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt builds the first integrated factory for center pivot irrigation devices 👈 doubles agricultural production and saves water..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The reality of the sale of Egypt's assets!?.. Biden declares economic war on Sisi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> Egypt builds the first integrated factory for center pivot irrigation devices 👈 doubles agricultural production and saves water..


Too soon to have a retirement plan but I’ll own a non-profitable farm within pivot irrigation zones one day. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*The first digital village in Egypt* and implement the largest development project in the history of Egypt to develop the countryside..

Development of 4600 villages to positively affect 50 million Egyptian citizens

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt signs the largest gas supply contract to Europe to compensate for Russian gas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A high-caliber surprise.. Egypt enters the era of joint strategic leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt begins implementing the man-made river and the largest water project in the world to cultivate the Western Desert..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egypt signs the largest gas supply contract to Europe to compensate for Russian gas











Eni and EGAS sign agreement to promote Egyptian gas exports to Europe - Energy - Business


Italian giant energy group Eni and the Egyptian Natural Gas Holding Company (EGAS) have signed a framework agreement allowing Cairo to increase gas production and LNG exports to Europe, particularly Rome.




english.ahram.org.eg


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Armored steel is produced in Egypt in accordance with European and American specifications. Armored steel is used in the manufacture of armored vehicles and weapons, and Egypt's production is now 70% cheaper than the imported.



They were already making incredible steel production and I'm not surprised that they're getting into armored steel now.



Hydration said:


> This is amazing



Back in the 80s the government started selling a bunch of land south of Maadi to anyone who could afford it and people who would buy it were basically buying desert land because there was a new cultivating idea that people could dig ditches and put down mesh to keep the sand down and then fill the ditch with arable soil and then grow any type of crop. People were growing tomatoes, lettuce, ocra, eggplant, watermelon, cotton you name it and they had surpluses they were giving away. 

Once that idea caught on, it was a matter of time before a lot of the desert areas could be cultivated. Just need water and the way they got it was digging wells. It did help being close to the Nile for that. The further away from the Nile, the more you would need to transport water to that location.



The SC said:


> Egypt begins implementing the man-made river and the largest water project in the world to cultivate the Western Desert..



Do you know if this the reviving of the Toshka project or something else?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They were already making incredible steel production and I'm not surprised that they're getting into armored steel now.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 80s the government started selling a bunch of land south of Maadi to anyone who could afford it and people who would buy it were basically buying desert land because there was a new cultivating idea that people could dig ditches and put down mesh to keep the sand down and then fill the ditch with arable soil and then grow any type of crop. People were growing tomatoes, lettuce, ocra, eggplant, watermelon, cotton you name it and they had surpluses they were giving away.
> 
> Once that idea caught on, it was a matter of time before a lot of the desert areas could be cultivated. Just need water and the way they got it was digging wells. It did help being close to the Nile for that. The further away from the Nile, the more you would need to transport water to that location.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if this the reviving of the Toshka project or something else?


This one is in the North..Toshka is in the South.. so it is a different project..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The white sands - A buried treasure that turns Egypt into one of the richest countries in the world​





New: The new Egyptian capital​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Black sand transports Egypt to the nuclear age*






Egypt seeks to be the largest producer of black sand derivatives in the world​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Toshka Food Basket of the Future Project

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The white sands - A buried treasure that turns Egypt into one of the richest countries in the world​



Amazing, who'd thunk that those incredible stretches of white sand deserts would be so profitable when applied the way they mentioned it. Remarkable.

This also makes you wonder how much uranium is under all those rocks and mountains etc. They won't be discussing that very much and it'll be kept sealed very tightly under wraps for a long time. We were lucky to hear about the little leak of info that one time along with what Saudiya found as well. But that just goes to show you that the desert doesn't just pack the black gold, but it also holds tons of other super valuable treasures such as this truly rare white sand. 

And speaking of black...



The SC said:


> *Black sand transports Egypt to the nuclear age*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt seeks to be the largest producer of black sand derivatives in the world​



lol, that is just UNREAL!!! MashaAllah. Incredible how valuable that stuff is!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Amazing, who'd thunk that those incredible stretches of white sand deserts would be so profitable when applied the way they mentioned it. Remarkable.


Sissi.. who else..
HaHaHa!



Gomig-21 said:


> This also makes you wonder how much uranium is under all those rocks and mountains etc. They won't be discussing that very much and it'll be kept sealed very tightly under wraps for a long time. We were lucky to hear about the little leak of info that one time along with what Saudiya found as well. But that just goes to show you that the desert doesn't just pack the black gold, but it also holds tons of other super valuable treasures such as this truly rare white sand.


Bro.. this war in Ukraine made it very clear that possessing a nuclear arsenal can be a very good and potent deterrent against powerful usurpers and sick minds.. when it is in good hands though..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Normal life returns to sinai after isis crumbles and filtered out


----------



## The SC

Egypt prepares to lay concrete for the 1st nuclear reactor at Dabaa Plant​






26 April 2022

https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/...s-to-lay-concrete-for-the-1st-nuclear-reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt prepares to lay concrete for the 1st nuclear reactor at Dabaa Plant​
> View attachment 839215
> 
> 
> 26 April 2022
> 
> https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/...s-to-lay-concrete-for-the-1st-nuclear-reactor



Great milestone. Laying the foundation to any building is a great accomplishment in the overall project. 

Hopefully we'll get to see pics of the progress, but I doubt it knowing Egypt and the sensitivity of this project that they won't want to show anything if they don't have to. 

But this is good news in a difficult time this world is currently facing. Between the dismal prospect of a global financial crisis as a result of the war in Ukraine to the aftermath of the effect COVID-19 had on the entire planet, it's nice to see something like this take place. It's only an affirmation that we must keep going on no matter the obstacles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt implements 3 major projects: Abu Qir port - Abu Qir new city - an express train linking the delta







How did the Egyptians transfer the Nile waters to the Toshka desert to cultivate mountainous lands and produce wheat?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The secret behind selling Egyptian companies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> How did the Egyptians transfer the Nile waters to the Toshka desert to cultivate mountainous lands and produce wheat?



Yeah mainly the Sheikh Zayed canal they built which covers a staggering distance of something like 300+ kilometers from Lake Nasser to the Toshka lakes. They also had to engineer a way to pump the water from Lake Nasser and have a constant flow for that entire distance so they built huge pumping stations as well as ingenious siphon structures. These are probably the most impressive things IMO of this really ambitious project.






Once they get the water traveling through that structure, it automatically siphons the flow naturally without any mechanism or power or anything like that. Definitely a marvel of engineering.

On another note, the Suez Canal just set a record for revenues in the history of the canal with $629 million this past April. That's the highest revenue for a single month since its creation and up from last year's April revenues by $76 million.









Suez Canal records its highest monthly revenues in April at $629 million - Urban & Transport - Egypt


The Suez Canal recorded its highest monthly revenues in April at $629 million, setting a “new and unprecedented record through the canal,” Chairman of the Suez Canal Authority (SCA) Osama Rabie said in a statement on Sunday.




english.ahram.org.eg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

The SC said:


> Egypt signs the largest gas supply contract to Europe to compensate for Russian gas



Is Egypt self-sufficient in gas?


----------



## The SC

Bengal71 said:


> Is Egypt self-sufficient in gas?


Yes..


----------



## The SC

44 tons of gold .. Egypt is the largest buyer of gold in the world! Has Egypt resolved the currency war?!

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt discovers a huge mineral treasure during the development of Lake Manzala






WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523245579500802048
AIO reveals one of the CNC meacheines with COOP with DMG mori the 8th macheine of this type made in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Watch the splendor of the new Egyptian capital​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Egypt exported 6.5 million tons of liquified natural gas in 2021 a 385% increase from 2020's 1.5 million tons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> 44 tons of gold .. Egypt is the largest buyer of gold in the world! Has Egypt resolved the currency war?!


​Principles for Dealing with the Changing World Order​


----------



## The SC

*Egypt now considering selling bonds denominated in the Yuan..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is ready to dazzle the world with the legendary opening of the largest museum in the world​





*Egypt is building the most important factory in its history and receiving the largest machine in the world for the manufacture of trains, cars and planes*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt becomes a global center for industry and energy, open a factory in Egypt, and the land is free and tax-exempt*​






*Al-Sisi and bin Salman are planning to create a new Emirates, and profits amounting to hundreds of billions*​







*A very good Channel to follow..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ali Moselhi, Minister of Supply: Today we will start the first production of wheat from the "Future of Egypt" project, which includes cultivating 40,000 feddans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi inaugurates the Egypt’s Future Project for Agricultural Production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt surprises the world with nuclear wheat, and Germany changes the reality of Egypt with a huge project that makes life cheap..






Read and note..


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Jordanian-Egyptian-Emirati Industrial Integration Meetings*






Urgent | The President of the UAE praises the integrative industrial partnership between the UAE, Jordan and Egypt, stressing that it is a pioneering step that will bring prosperity and prosperity to the peoples of the three countries.

Urgent | The President of the UAE: The changes taking place in the world require deepening economic partnerships between the countries of the Arab region

Urgent | UAE President: The changes taking place in the world call for expanding self-reliance, especially in vital sectors related to national security, such as food, health, energy, industry and others.

@AlainBRK


Emirates News Agency: *The Emirati Holding Company allocates $10 billion to an investment fund in partnership with Jordan and Egypt*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt operates the most luxurious high-speed rail​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Also..

*Siemens wins $8.7 billion high-speed rail deal in Egypt




*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt begins implementing the *Egypt Paradise project *to cultivate the Western Desert south of the Dabaa axis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The express train .. How will it change Egypt and the lives of Egyptians forever?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The era of gold... Sisi declares war on the dollar and switches to gold*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

A space research city is under construction on an area of 123 acres It consists of 23 buildings, including academic buildings for the study of space sciences, a research center and a museum in the form of tourism, in addition to the headquarters of the African Space Agency, and a satellite assembly center


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533237999928020994

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt surprises the world with 8 nuclear reactors, Putin wants industrialization in Egypt, and a Saudi-Dutch project to transform Egypt,, listen to the whole video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Europe chooses Egypt for the 3,000-meter underwater century project and declaring Egypt the main energy center


----------



## The SC

The largest factory in the world and cooperation between Egypt and Japan for all electric components of aircrafts and vehicles..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt launches Nilesat 301 satellite from the United States on board a SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket*





The new satellite will provide "broadband internet services to cover Egypt including remote areas, new projects, infrastructure projects, new urban communities and oil fields in the eastern Mediterranean."

The new satellite expands the coverage of the countries of southern Africa, in addition to the countries of the Nile River Basin, in order to achieve greater communication with the peoples of the African continent, and to keep pace with the directions of the political leadership in deepening Egyptian-African relations.. Creating a new market for Nilesat satellites.

The press release stated that Nilesat 301, which weighs 4.1 tons, includes 38 channels compared to 26 in Nilesat 201, and it can maneuver its antennas to change coverage areas according to the needs of African countries.

This will be the fourth satellite in the Nilesat series to be launched after Nilesat 101, 102 and 201 which were sent into orbit in 1998, 2000 and 2010 respectively.

Telecommunications satellite operator Nilesat Co. of Egypt has selected Thales Alenia Space of France and Italy in December 2019 to build the *Nilesat 301* satellite

The Nilesat 301 satellite was manufactured by Thales in France, and it was transferred to the Cape Canaveral launch base in Florida in the United States of America, where the launch process will be undertaken by SpaceX International.

Nilesat 301 was manufactured according to advanced technology that enables it on its own to identify any Source of interference, and it will also be able to handle jamming operations to provide complete security for the television channels operating on it.






The process of manufacturing Nilesat 301 took about two and a half years, and the life span of Nilesat 301 is about 15 years.

The new satellite achieves integration with the Egyptian satellite (Tiba 1), which was launched at the end of last November, thus Egypt will be able to provide satellite Internet service through two satellites to ensure the security and continuity of this service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Germany and Japan move the mother factory to Egypt, and Egypt establishes the largest 3 factories in the world, and in Kuwait, we hope to be a quarter of Egypt*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

world bank has raised expectations of growth of Egyptian economy from 5.7% to 6.1% in 2022


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535995961079648257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Sisi: I call on Arab countries that have deposits in Egypt to convert them into investments




*

June 13, 2022

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi, in response to a question about the support provided by the brothers in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, said that this is an opportunity to thank them, as they moved together without us asking.

During his dialogue with a number of media professionals, after the opening of dairy animal production projects and automated slaughterhouses in Sadat City, the president called the Arab countries that have deposits in Egypt to convert these deposits into investments, as Egypt has many projects, pointing out that Egypt's population is about 100 million and we have promising investment opportunities. And we welcome siblings to make joint investments or investments on their own, and we are ready to provide all support to them in both cases

https://www.masrawy.com/news/news_egypt/details/2022/6/13/2241970/

Well.. the Germans are in, the Japanese are in .. GCC can go in easily..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537064324941983745
Egypt's trade deficit fell by 40% last March

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The US Embassy, Egypt, is the most important country now, and a historic agreement makes Egypt the new energy center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Al-Sisi in the midst of his government and his army, we are cowardly, we delayed with Ethiopia, and the army is preparing for the deal of the century, and Egypt announces self-sufficiency*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537553866723446784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537854913513984000


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539217080163127296


----------



## The SC

Cabinet: ACWA Power Saudi Arabia invests $1.5 billion in building the largest wind energy power plant in the Middle East in #Egypt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539218685449146370


----------



## The SC

*Egypt and Saudi Arabia sign deals worth 7.7 billion dollars during the Crown Prince's visit





*

Egypt and Saudi Arabia indicated their intention to boost economic ties on Tuesday during a visit to Cairo by Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and announced deals worth $7.7 billion.

A statement by the Egyptian presidency stated that the Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Sisi discussed trade, investment and security, as well as a regional summit in Saudi Arabia next month, to be attended by US President Joe Biden.

The 14 deals signed on Tuesday ranged from renewable energy, petroleum, food and financial technology. It included a $1.5 billion agreement between Saudi Arabia's ACWA Power and the Egyptian Electricity Holding Company to build a wind power plant, according to an Egyptian cabinet statement.

The Egyptian General Authority for Investment and Free Zones said in a statement that among the other agreements are the development of the multi-purpose terminal in the Egyptian port of Damietta, and the establishment of a $150 million “pharmaceutical city” by the Egyptian Pharco Pharmaceutical Company in Saudi Arabia, the company’s board chairman told Al-Monitor. the East.

A joint statement said that Saudi Arabia is determined to lead investments in Egypt worth $30 billion..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> *Egypt and Saudi Arabia sign deals worth 7.7 billion dollars during the Crown Prince's visit
> 
> View attachment 856602
> *
> 
> Egypt and Saudi Arabia indicated their intention to boost economic ties on Tuesday during a visit to Cairo by Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and announced deals worth $7.7 billion.
> 
> A statement by the Egyptian presidency stated that the Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Sisi discussed trade, investment and security, as well as a regional summit in Saudi Arabia next month, to be attended by US President Joe Biden.
> 
> The 14 deals signed on Tuesday ranged from renewable energy, petroleum, food and financial technology. It included a $1.5 billion agreement between Saudi Arabia's ACWA Power and the Egyptian Electricity Holding Company to build a wind power plant, according to an Egyptian cabinet statement.
> 
> The Egyptian General Authority for Investment and Free Zones said in a statement that among the other agreements are the development of the multi-purpose terminal in the Egyptian port of Damietta, and the establishment of a $150 million “pharmaceutical city” by the Egyptian Pharco Pharmaceutical Company in Saudi Arabia, the company’s board chairman told Al-Monitor. the East.
> 
> A joint statement said that Saudi Arabia is determined to lead investments in Egypt worth $30 billion..


They are going into the egyptian market with their heavy weights
very good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540439623909900288
No Prisions by 2026
Details of establishing 9 rehabilitation and reform centers 


https://www.engazatmasr.com/2022/06/blog-post_61.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> They are going into the egyptian market with their heavy weights
> very good


UAE and Qatar both pledged $10 billion each.. that is already $50 billion investments in the private sector mostly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> UAE and Qatar both pledged $10 billion each.. that is already $50 billion in vestments in the private sector mostly..


Qatar finally bowed and realized its gonna get left out with Egyptian gas deals to europe al jazeera will have a reset button soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540693982920855553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Speaking of the private sector and its impact...6.2% in GDP real growth for June to end at 5.5% for fiscal 2022/23! This is truly incredible MashAllah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541460276867989505

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Speaking of the private sector and its impact...6.2% in GDP real growth for June to end at 5.5% for fiscal 2022/23! This is truly incredible MashAllah.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541460276867989505


they will also make the private sector 60% instead of 32 percent it controls today The military has done its role in supporting the economy during the crisis now its time to leave for the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> they will also make the private sector 60% instead of 32 percent it controls today The military has done its role in supporting the economy during the crisis now its time to leave for the country



I heard. Imagine the military giving up that control? I'm sure they'll probably have some "background control". Still, it's a great leap and a testament to Sisi who really understands how things work. People who don't see these things that he's done tend to only be influenced by the international media's negative portrayal. You'll never see an outfit like the NYT or the Washington Post or any European outlet for that matter actually show the tremendous positive and successful things he's done for Egypt. The man is truly a genius which makes sense why he was appointed head of the intelligence. It's really impressive how he understands the correct way of not only nation building, but specifically Egypt which was in one of the most difficult and precarious positions in 2013.

The private sector is considered the engine of economic development and growth which will also spike that GDP number, especially with a population of 105 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I heard. Imagine the military giving up that control? I'm sure they'll probably have some "background control". Still, it's a great leap and a testament to Sisi who really understands how things work. People who don't see these things that he's done tend to only be influenced by the international media's negative portrayal. You'll never see an outfit like the NYT or the Washington Post or any European outlet for that matter actually show the tremendous positive and successful things he's done for Egypt. The man is truly a genius which makes sense why he was appointed head of the intelligence. It's really impressive how he understands the correct way of not only nation building, but specifically Egypt which was in one of the most difficult and precarious positions in 2013.
> 
> The private sector is considered the engine of economic development and growth which will also spike that GDP number, especially with a population of 105 million.


about sisi something i didnt know before he was the one who suggested the idea of badr 96. hes truly a man we can trust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*President Sisi in Oman*












*President Sisi in Bahrain*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541417892490711042

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Cairo: The Russian company Rosatom begins construction of the first nuclear power plant in Egypt (El-Dabaa)*









https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/...rmit-issued-for-first-Egyptian-unit?feed=feed

The importance of the El-Dabaa project, as a “technological security project, which is one of the finest types of technology in the world.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shi12jun



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

shi12jun said:


>


kemet as a name will be great


----------



## The SC

https://energyegypt.net/egypt-ajlan-bros-ink-3-3-bn-deal-to-build-petroleum-storage-complex/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt's first digital manufacturing center​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Japan establishes the largest factory for the manufacture of car components in the world in Egypt and for the first time in Egypt the car industry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sophisticated technology.. President Sisi inspects the Spanish Talgo trains​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The discovery of the century .. Does it make Egypt one of the richest countries in the world?
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The express train .. How will it change Egypt and the lives of Egyptians for the better?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

$7 BILLION! That shattered the previous record by almost a full billion, wow!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544059335273336833

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> $7 BILLION! That shattered the previous record by almost a full billion, wow!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544059335273336833


Ez Money
No wonder superpowers fought for such a fortune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wednesday, July 6, 2022







President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi will inaugurate this morning a number of "Digital Egypt" projects for the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology.

The presidential spokesman, Ambassador Bassam Rady, stated that the president will witness the launch of the digital Egypt platform, as well as the opening of a number of projects via video conference, such as submarine cable stations in Ras Ghareb, Zafarana, and Sidi Kerir, as well as the opening of the International Data Center in Cairo. Telecom Egypt Schools for Applied Technology, Egypt Digital Innovation Centers, and the development of the Egyptian Post Museum.

The spokesperson for the Presidency of the Republic stated that President Sisi will witness the activities of the dialogue session for young people participating in initiatives and beneficiaries of grants from the Ministry of Communications and Information Technology.

https://www.elzmannews.com/415710

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The first pictures of the new 10 pound plastic currency after being printed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544305812339916801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544470037603536900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This was from about a month ago. June 1st. I think @The SC posted something similar, but I thought it was a good read worth posting about again.

In Russia, the production of equipment for the first nuclear power plant "El Dabaa" in Egypt was launched.​
01 June 2022 / 12:07





The Egyptian delegation headed by the Chairman of the Directorate for Nuclear Power Plants of Egypt (NPPA) Amged El-Waqil paid a working visit to the Leningrad NPP and Russian machine-building enterprises that manufacture equipment for nuclear power plants as part of the implementation of foreign projects of the State Corporation Rosatom.
The delegation also included Sami Atallah, Chairman of the Egyptian Nuclear and Radiation Control Authority, and Mohamed Ramadan, Vice Chairman of the NPPA. On the Russian side, the guests were received by Alexander Lokshin, First Deputy General Director for Nuclear Energy of Rosatom State Corporation, heads of divisions and enterprises of Rosatom.
During the visit, the Egyptian delegation inspected the new units with VVER-1200 reactors at the Leningrad NPP, located in Sosnovy Bor (Leningrad Region). The guests were shown the industrial site of power units with two generation III+ reactors commissioned in 2018 and 2021, including a block control panel, a turbine building and a nuclear power plant training center. The station provides about 55% of the energy consumption of St. Petersburg and the Leningrad region or 30% of all electricity in the North-West of Russia.

Read the rest HERE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The future of Egypt, the rivers of Sinai, and the building of the Netherlands completely inside Egypt is a real miracle*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

An electric car that is charged in two hours, enough to drive 150 km at a cost of 12 Epounds, from DL Dolebat Egypt, and the percentage of local ingredients is 45%, and a plan is to up it to 60%.

The price of the car is 136 thousand pounds ($7300) in installments for 10 years without interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

An architectural masterpiece on the land of Egypt..A night photography of the "Adly Mansour" exchange station in Cairo, the largest in Africa and the Middle East..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546111004542648320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Digitization in Egypt*






Digital transformation became an important trend after the Fourth Industrial Revolution, which was characterized by the spread of computer devices, the diversity of their uses, the abundance of their supply, and their availability for consumption and benefit from all countries of the world. As a result, digitization has become an essential step, not a luxury, as countries around the world tend to take advantage of their technologies to automate and digitize government services; Sometimes to facilitate citizens, and at other times to increase transparency and accountability. The directives of the President of the Republic, Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi, were of great importance. Therefore, digitization came on the list of priorities for the government of Dr. Mostafa Madbouly; This led to a boom in the communications and information technology market, and digital services provided by the state. The government also encouraged emerging technology companies, as well as a boom in financial technology services. Therefore, the Information and Decision Support Center in the Council of Ministers had to track the results of these efforts and their resonance at the level of international indicators and reports, and the steps taken by the government in this context, in a new report in a series of efforts on the path of development entitled “Efforts on the path of development - digitization in Egypt.”


You can find the whole report in Arabic in this link

https://idsc.gov.eg/DocumentLibrary/View/7176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547229081107841027
Experience the electric car as an alternative to the tuk-tuk in 6th of October, which is charged in two hours, enough to cross 150 kilometers at a cost of 12 pounds.
The price of the car is 136 thousand pounds in installments for 10 years without interest.
from DL Dolebat Egypt and the proportion of the local component in it is 45%, and there is a plan to make it to 60%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548755736188026881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

The opening of the Smart Metals Research Center for Medical Research, which is the first and most modern center outside Japan and the United States of America, at the Egyptian Liver Hospital in Dakahlia. In the presence of Dr. Mitsuo Hira Ibara, Head of the Smart Polymer Research Team in Japan..







Within the framework of the activities of the National Alliance for Civil Work
The inauguration of the latest smart metal research center for medical research in the Middle East..

Dr. Shiha: A medical breakthrough for diagnosis, treatment and overcoming medical challenges with smart biological materials.

Prof. Dr. Gamal Shiha, President of the African Foundation for Development and Capacity Building, and Dr. Mitsuo Hira Ibara, Head of the Smart Polymer Research Team at the National Institute for Materials Science at Tsukuba Ibaraki University in Japan, inaugurated today, Monday afternoon, the first and most modern center outside Japan and the United States of America for smart metals research in Egypt, at the Egyptian Liver Hospital in Dakahlia. In the presence of Prof. Dr. Ashraf Hafez, Vice President of Mansoura University, representatives of civil society associations participating in the National Alliance for Development Work, in addition to a number of members of the House of Representatives.

The center is dedicated for medical purposes and aims to conduct medical research in this new branch of science in order to reach results that help diagnose and treat various diseases, especially tumors. Such research also aims to overcome medical challenges through the manufacture of smart biomaterials.

Dr. Gamal Shiha confirmed that the center was established based on a research cooperation agreement between the Egyptian Liver Research Institute and the Smart Polymer Group at the National Institute for Materials Science at the University of Tsukuba in Japan.

He added that the center works to support scientific research and continue education and will allow researchers from inside and outside Egypt, including doctors and students, to obtain what they need from smart biological materials, as well as the possibility of conducting laboratory experiments inside the center.

He pointed out that this achievement comes in implementation of the directives of President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi, President of the Republic, to continue implementing the National Alliance for Civil Development Work for social initiatives and to reduce the burden on the first groups of care, and to celebrate the silver jubilee of the establishment of the Association for the Care of Liver Patients in Dakahlia, a member of the National Alliance for Developmental Civil Work.

He added that the center includes 5 units: the smart biomaterials unit, the flow cytometry unit, the stem cell and tissue transplantation unit, the genetic sequencing unit, and the molecular biology unit.

The center includes the facilities required to manufacture biomaterials characterization in addition to promoting activities related to biomaterials including developing regenerative medicine techniques, designing devices and building prototypes.

The Smart Biomaterials Unit focuses on the design, manufacture and characterization of new smart biomaterials including polymers, in addition to further evaluation of their diagnostic and therapeutic performance.

Flow cytometry unit: It can measure cellular flow, which enables us to determine the effect on cells in a solution after tests with biological materials that will be designed in the center.
Stem Cell and Tissue Transplantation Unit: it will focus on building a cutting-edge and pioneering stem cell program that integrates expertise in regeneration and precision medicine and includes a fundamental and new understanding of cells.

Genetic Sequencing Module: In which it innovatives methods that will be applied to quickly read complete genetic sequences and deeply sequence target regions and use DNA sequencing to discover new or splice variants or to analyze genetic change.

Molecular Biology Unit: It will focus on studying the composition and structure of interactions of cellular molecules with biological materials designed in the center such as nucleic acids and proteins, as well as conducting many advanced types of molecular analyzes.

Prof. Dr. Ashraf Hafez, Vice President of Mansoura University, said that the National Alliance of NGOs is launching its activities in the field of scientific research, not only to help those who are unable, but also in the field of advanced scientific research to serve patients using the latest technologies in the world in the field of treatment.

The vice president of the university expressed his happiness with what he saw in the hospital, which owns one of the most modern research centers to serve citizens in the Middle East, stressing the continuation of cooperation between the university and the Egyptian Liver Hospital.
Professor Ibarra said, "I am happy to be here to participate in the manufacture of smart polymers and bio-tissue used in the field of diagnosis and treatment, especially in the field of diagnosis and treatment in tumors."

Professor Ibarra praised what he saw in the hospital, because this laboratory is owned only by universities and major research institutes, and this is a source of pride for those in charge of this hospital.

Simon Nasser, head of the technical office sector of the Foundation of hayah karima, added that the opening of this center is a great victory for the National Alliance for Civil Work, because it enters the field of scientific research for the sake of the Egyptian society, because it goes beyond the issue of providing aid only, but entering the field of scientific research will add a lot of prosperity to research science for Egypt.

https://t.co/SGVMXnc7YZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Schulz: Selling hydrogen to Germany is a great opportunity for Egypt*

Germany and Egypt agreed to cooperate in building the hydrogen economy

German chancellor: "One thing we have to learn from this crisis is the importance of diversity"






German Chancellor Olaf Scholz revealed, after a meeting with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi, today, Monday, that Germany and Egypt agreed to cooperate in building the hydrogen economy as part of Europe's efforts to diversify energy sources to reduce its current dependence on Russian gas.

"For the transformation of industry in countries like Germany, electricity and hydrogen will be important sources," Schulz added in a press conference with Sisi.

With investments of $4 billion, a German company signs a memorandum of understanding for hydrogen production in Egypt

"A lot of this hydrogen will be imported," said Scholz, describing Germany's need for gas imports as a "very big opportunity" for other countries.

The German chancellor said: "One thing we have to learn from this crisis is the importance of diversity. You should not depend on one partner but you should have many suitable partners."


https://www.asharqbusiness.com/article/39716

Source: Reuters


https://www.asharqbusiness.com/article/38104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549442371666026498

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Russian Foreign Minister*: Egypt is Russia's leading partner and we are cooperating in building the industrial zone in Suez and the Dabaa nuclear plant..

Alexei Likhachev: The beginning of the construction of the first nuclear unit of the Dabaa plant means Egypt's joining the global nuclear club. Rosatom will build the latest power unit called "VVER-1200" in Egypt. We have experience in the construction and operation of nuclear plants with such reactors, not only in Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549721379779579904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549787180666691584

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The white sands and electronic ships and semiconductors..UAE -Egypt JV


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21



It says "Video is Unavailable," bro. Probably blocked in the US? Or was taken down maybe?

Was it about the new foundations being laid down for the reactors on the Dabaa nuclear power plant?











It's going to be state of the art. Really something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Very nice. She's got a beautiful voice, and many other beautiful...talents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Welcome to the new world

As the first Arab country, Egypt is close to joining BRICS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt produces the first home-made electric car + closed electric tick + electric bike


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Egypt is building the first integrated tourist industrial city in North Sinai, to be the locomotive of the Egyptian economy


----------



## The SC

Why is Egypt implementing the largest water project in the world, and what is its relationship to Libya and the Ethiopia Dam?


----------



## The SC

The miracle of Egypt's creation of entire rivers in Sudan, the struggle of the adults over Egypt, and the US Secretary of State, Egypt leads the world


----------



## The SC

This satellite will be the first satellite to be assembled inside the center, pointing out that this satellite is a joint project with China with full funding from China, and its assembly and testing will begin in 2023 and launch..

The entire design of this satellite will be carried out in Egypt, and it will weigh 330 kg. It is a remote sensing satellite whose mission is to photograph the surface of the globe with an accuracy of 2 meters. It is used for the purposes of agriculture, urban planning, combating desertification, monitoring coasts and climatic changes.


----------



## The SC

*With investments of $8 billion, Egypt starts hydrogen production steps with the Suez Canal economy*

https://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/3618759.aspx

*



*

On top of this:







Plus another agreement worth $4 billion dollars to produce green hydrogen from waste






Of course, there is also the agreement with the UAE on a wind farm with a capacity of 10 gigabytes, at a cost of more than $10 billion dollars, and another wind farm with Saudi Arabia with a capacity of about 1 giga..

And there is more..


----------



## The SC

*This is an overview of the most important of the transport projects that are being implemented and are planned to be completed in 2024:

The Egyptian Ministry of Transport implements projects worth about 2 trillion pounds..





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

By the way, this is a very brief overview of some of what is happening in the transport sector in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Alexandria shipyard Company











https://www.alexyard.com.eg/


----------



## The SC

Urgent.. Sisi shows his teeth again and threatens Ethiopia: the military option is still on the table


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554875635104989187
The World Health Organization has declared the Medicines Agency #المصرية to have reached maturity level 3 (ML-3) - which is the second highest level in WHO's classification of national regulatory bodies. Thus, #مصر is the first country to reach this level in the Eastern Mediterranean region and the ninth in the world. http://emro.who.int/ar/media/news/egyptian-national-regulatory-authority-reaches-second-highest-level-in-who-classification.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Bloomberg, Egypt is playing with fire and storing oil for Russia, and discovering a treasure in Egypt worth Trillions of dollars..


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554346641385291776






























Egypt and India sign an agreement to establish an $8 billion green hydrogen plant..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552524288397385728


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is building the city of Tarbol, the largest smart industrial city that supports the technology of the fourth industrial revolution


----------



## The SC

Egypt is building a river parallel to the Nile in the desert and is implementing the largest water project in the world despite the Nile's limited share..


----------



## AUz

The SC said:


> Egypt is building a river parallel to the Nile in the desert and is implementing the largest water project in the world despite the Nile's limited share..



Whats the name of the project? What are the milestones and objectives?


----------



## The SC

Egypt builds the first floating city


----------



## The SC

AUz said:


> Whats the name of the project? What are the milestones and objectives?


The project is the latest development of the new delta project to green the desert and the path that transports water to the largest water treatment plant in the world.. It is realized at 50% in average..


----------



## The SC

*How Egypt's new capital will look like ?!*​





*New decisions regarding the administrative capital affect the real estate market*


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is building a new economic center in Upper Egypt within the Golden Triangle project for Upper Egypt*


----------



## The SC

*Leaks.. 4 Arab countries kidnap Taiwan's treasure*







*The nerve of modern life… What is the electronic chip? How did it become at the center of the great power struggle?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556670595139502080
Dr. Mongi Badr, former Minister Plenipotentiary for Trade at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, revealed that the project to produce semiconductors using white sand in Egypt is nearing completion.

He added that Egypt will establish two complexes for the construction of connectors, the first in Sinai and the second in the Red Sea Governorate, near the gold production centers.
He expressed his wish that yellow gold and white sand would be a locomotive for development in Egypt during the coming period, to shift from the stage of development and self-sufficiency to abundance.
He pointed out that Egypt possesses 200 billion tons of white sand that will be used in the near term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

I recommend you to watch this video:
He answers with a content that is comprehensive and not boring .. with a small historical overview to answer most questions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556670595139502080
> Dr. Mongi Badr, former Minister Plenipotentiary for Trade at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, revealed that the project to produce semiconductors using white sand in Egypt is nearing completion.
> 
> He added that Egypt will establish two complexes for the construction of connectors, the first in Sinai and the second in the Red Sea Governorate, near the gold production centers.
> He expressed his wish that yellow gold and white sand would be a locomotive for development in Egypt during the coming period, to shift from the stage of development and self-sufficiency to abundance.
> He pointed out that Egypt possesses 200 billion tons of white sand that will be used in the near term.


*An Egyptian Engineer Mohamed Mohamed Abdallah and his South Korean partner were the pioneers behind the Silicon transistors..and thus the electronic chips and semiconductors..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21






HaHaHa!


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557046243758673921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556686904564785153


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562408255015763969Agriculture: 5 Arab countries requested Egyptian wheat varieties The Ministry of Agriculture is witnessing for the first time the high productivity of wheat, as production rates reached 148 thousand tons for the first time, and the Ministry has set a strategy for the coverage rate to be 100% with 25% of the production as a strategic reserve for the Arab countries.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562465827580182529








Egypt’s New Cities: A Blueprint for Sustainability in the Middle East






sponsored.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt launches project to plant mangrove trees along Red Sea coast..to face climate changes, planting 300,000 mangrove seedlings in the Red Sea produces the finest honey in the world and protects beaches from erosion..


























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561580924776611840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This is enough to pay for all the new weapons systems has purchased in the last few years..


----------



## The SC

The moment of detonating the Gold Mountain to extract the treasures of Egypt .. Establishing an integrated city for the gold industry in the Eastern Desert


----------



## The SC

Egypt inaugurates the largest factory in the world on the ground and unprecedented local manufacturing


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564685641597812737


----------



## The SC

Egypt is building giant factories the size of cities, equipped with the technology of the Fourth Industrial Revolution


----------



## The SC

*New surprise | The car industry in Egypt and a giant new development and new brands*


----------



## The SC

Congratulations, Egypt officially starts producing nuclear fuel and enters the nuclear club


----------



## The SC

Drone photography | Documenting the transformation of the Toshka desert into a green paradise within the plan to add 4.5 million acres to the agricultural area


----------



## The SC

The establishment of the first plant in Egypt to produce uranium products comes at a time when engineering work has begun for the Dabaa nuclear project in cooperation with the Russian company Rosatom, which is intended to produce 4,800 thousand megawatts of electricity by constructing 4 nuclear reactors with a capacity of 1,200 megawatts per reactor.






Egypt achieved highest economic growth rate in 14 years and lowest unemployment rate in 30 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt building the largest wind farm in the world​


----------



## The SC

*Egypt begins the most important project to localize the electronic chip industry on an area of 3,000 square meters..*


----------



## The SC

Details of President Sisi's visit to Qatar | special coverage


----------



## The SC

The new administrative capital of Egypt.. Operating the administrative capital and preparing for a legendary opening..


----------



## Hydration

Thanks for keeping us uptaded @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571009686954201093


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dr. Tarek Youssef Hosni, CEO of Jamjoom Pharma Group, explained that the plant will have an industrial capacity estimated at 41 million units annually, covering most medical specialties.

Such as eye drops, tablets and hard gelatin capsules, creams and ointments for the skin, all of which are based on the latest technology of drug production "automated compact lines" from the largest manufacturers of pharmaceutical manufacturing machines in the world.











1- Turkey topped the list of the world's highest importers of natural gas from Egypt during the first half of 2022; The value of Egypt's exports reached $1.1 billion
2- Spain $822 million
3- France $494.9 million
4- China $450.7 million
5- Indonesia $388.3 million
6- South Korea - $221.5 million
7- The Netherlands $198.9 million
8- United Kingdom $197.2 million
9- Greece $184.5 million
10- Finally, Italy: $184.2 million


----------



## Hydration

The Grand Egyptian Museum project receives the BES Award for the best building project in the world for 2022.. "And its opening ceremony will be the largest in history as well, with more than 100,000 Egyptian artifacts from all ages." Congratulations to #مصر this global achievement


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576336996892483584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577238591926697984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A giant factory that provides Egypt with unprecedented manufacturing fields (a strategic treasure)


----------



## Hydration

Dr. Khaled Abdel Ghaffar, Minister of Health and Population, accompanied by the Minister of Health of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, Fahd bin Abdul Rahman, inspected the Egyptian “Gypto Pharma” city, which is the largest pharmaceutical facility in the Middle East, and it is intended to become a regional and global center for the pharmaceutical industry.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582806420147163136


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Starting the installation of machines in the largest spinning and weaving factory in the world..Egypt localizes new industries for the first time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587191348821647363

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt's new weapon to confront any threat to the security of Egypt or the Egyptians..


----------



## The SC

Sharm El Sheikh, the first green smart Egyptian city 👈 Egypt starts manufacturing new buses to work in Cairo and Alexandria..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt begins the largest project to settle the local industry and production requirements 👈 Hear the president's response to the increase in the price of the dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Made in Egypt .. Egypt enters the world of technology and announces the manufacture of the first smartphones from Samsung, Nokia and Vivo in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Urgent! Russia supplies nuclear fuel for the first Egyptian nuclear reactor!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Urgent! Russia supplies nuclear fuel for the first Egyptian nuclear reactor!



Excellent news all around. Besides the terrific announceent that Russia has begun supplying nuclear fuel, that only means that they are somewhat ahead of schedule since the last time I remember them talking about the fuel coming sometime in the middle of 2023. This project is really moving at a phenomenal pace and I like his simple explanaition about why they chose Dabaa for a location. They spent A LOT of time and research for a location that they knew had to be right on or substantially close to a large body of water and at the same time, be at a safely calculated distance from the nearest & largest habitable city(ies) which of course makes a ton of sense.

They certainly planned this for a while prior to final decisions and the reason to go with Russia despite all the other offers from Italy I believe, Spain and France was of course the extensive experience, their offer was something of a new and radical safety design and featured a tremendous amount of some of the latest nuclear technologies which made the Egyptian authorities a lot more enticed about the project than the others. I'm really impressed that they're beginning to fuel the reactors at such a record pace. Good stuff, SC!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Watch the moment of operating the Grand Egyptian Museum and the first group visit .. the project to revive the Egyptian identity..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt opens the first green city in the Delta .. Check out the splendor of New Mansoura after its opening..


----------



## The SC

Saudi-Egyptian economic steps will be announced soon..A huge economic deal ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The discovery of a gas field capable of paying Egypt's debts..
And Turkey arrests the Brotherhood to please Sisi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What did Sisi do to Egypt?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A new gas field, billions of exports, and food cooperation with Belarus..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The discovery of an Egyptian gold mine outperforms the Suez Canal, tourism and antiquities combined!


----------



## The SC

A new Egyptian weapon soon and a project that causes concern to Israel..


----------



## The SC

Egypt and China, technology transfer and strong and decisive messages from President Sissi, President Xi and MBS..


----------



## The SC

Egypt joins the Development Bank (BRICS), happy news and economic development..


----------



## The SC

A nuclear plant in Egypt, a huge project, and a new food factory..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Surprise ! In terrifying quantities, the government of Egypt is the largest buyer of gold in the world in the year 2022! What is the secret to that?


----------



## The SC

The largest project in the history of Egypt begins work and Kamel surprises the minister..


----------



## The SC

The Renaissance Dam, new statements, the Egyptian army, and a new supply project..


----------



## The SC

Egypt JUST ANNOUNCED It's NEW MASSIVE Gas Discovery That Will Change The Entire Industry Forever..​


----------



## The SC

China & Egypt Invest $4,500 Million to Save Suez Canal! ​


----------



## The SC

December 2022 ..The splendor of the administrative capital after the implementation of the Green River and the transformation of the capital into a green paradise..


----------



## The SC

The development of the construction of the new administrative capital, which is being built with the resources of selling lands to real estate developers, and not from the state’s general budget, after raising the value of the lands due to the state’s start to establish 40 new cities..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607665187229929472
Implementation of the construction of the largest artificial river in the world with a length of 114 kilometres, for the exploitation of agricultural drainage, ground and surface water in agriculture after being treated at the Al-Hamam water station, as the river is scheduled to produce about 10 million cubic meters of water per day.
This artificial river will include 22 km of pipes buried under the ground, which transport groundwater and agricultural and surface drainage, after being treated at the Al-Hamam station to cultivate 2 million and 200 thousand acres in the Western Desert.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607277913455624194


----------



## The SC

The splendor of the New Year's celebration in the Administrative Capital and the experience of riding the most luxurious train in Egypt after it was officially launched..


----------



## The SC

*The first Egyptian digital factory to manufacture engines for cars, trains, planes and water pumps..





*


----------



## The SC

*Egypt discovers 4 huge fields of natural gas.. New details!!*


----------



## The SC

What you do not know about the electronics industry in Egypt..


----------

